# Componentes electrónicos falsificados



## tecnicdeso

Tras varios problemas con unas etapas de potencia, encontré este artículo. Interesantísimo para todos los que diseñamos o hacemos nuestros propios circuitos y reparaciones.

http://transfal.tripod.com/

No debes perdertelo.


----------



## Ricardo_CECyT9

Me alegra haberme topado con este tema, ya que en estos días apenas comienzo a ver lo que es el tema de transistores, claro que ya los he utilizado para otros proyectos pero no sabía que existieran este tipo de cosas, gracias a esto he aprendido algunas cosillas que me pudieran ser bastante útiles y ademas avisar al resto de mis compañeros, claro utilizamos transistores simples y baratos, pero para circuitos de proyectos ya usamos mas avanzados que pudieran ser los que hay que comprar con mas precaución.

PD. Que vergüenza que exista gente que falsifique estos productos y mas aun gente que (en caso de estar conscientes de la procedencia de los artículos) los venda.


----------



## gaston sj

Estoy realmente furioso por que ayer me paso una catastrofe con esos transistores del tipo 2n3055 y mj15015 los 2n3055 cuando levantaba temperatura se les despegaba la tapa o sea la tapita redonda que trae arriba y los mj lo mismo asi que fui furioso ala electronica y le dije y me verseo que habia que aparearlos y no se que monton de cosas mas como el hfe y al final me reconocio 5 pesos ya que habia comprado 4 2n3055 y 2 mj1501 asi que estoy realmente desilusionado con estos transistores y lo peor es que no creo que halla algun lugar donde vendan los originales.  

Que bronca saludos.


----------



## capitanp

Gaston y no te paso que al apretarles los tornillos saltaban las tapitas        que garron no veo el momento que estos inescrupulosos *chinos* dejen de falsificar y las grandes fabricas de componentes les deen un tiron de orejas como paso con los reproductores de MP3 no hace mucho


Saluudos


----------



## juanpastsierra

Hola

          La verdad que coincido, es bastante preocupante el tema, ayer se me dio por desarmar dos toshiba 2N3055 y la verdad es una vergüenza que vendan eso, la pastilla era del mismo tamaño que una de un transistor de capsula to-220, el tema es que por ahí los que reparamos nos vemos en el problema de que no sabemos lo que ponemos, y después los reclamos del cliente, con su justa razón, y encima la en la electronica te lo venden por bueno. Espero que se empiece a controlar un poco mas el tema.

Saludos al foro.


----------



## zopilote

Los 2S1943 que llegaron a las tiendas de electronica, por estos lares son falsificaciones, a uno les venden como verdaderos, pero hay que fijarse primero en el precio que presentan, los muy baratos con seguridad son falsos, no tienen el peso adecuado (habria que cargar con su balanza) y al abrirlos presentan la pastilla pequeñisima pegada con silicona blanca. Y no soportan ni 40 Vdc, y lo peor es que no HAY devolución. Esto me ha pasado tambien el integrados de audio, la verdad es que prefiero comprar ahora  donde lo venden un poco caro, pues al querer ahorrar pierdo más, y no sale
acuenta eso de comprar algo, que no tienes la seguridad de que lo que venden esta correcto.


----------



## juanpastsierra

Hola, al igual que zopilote he tenido bastantes problemas con circuitos integrados de ST para equipos de audio, otros que se falsifican mucho son la linea 78XX, hay algunos que ya traen de mala calidad la chapa de disipación, que a simple vista se puede observar.
Creo que las empresas que distribuyen estos componentes deberían aplicar alguna medida para que el usuario pueda comprobar su originalidad, ya que me parece que todo esto no les favorece, yo en lo personal cuando voy a preguntar por algún transistor de potencia, pido de un fabricante que no sea toshiba, y ya hasta desconfianza tengo de los motorola y On, ya que los últimos que pedí a fabrica me salieron malos, y tuve que pagar el doble de precio por esto.
Ya por mis latitudes el tema ya no pasa por ver que dispositivo tiene precio mas elevado. Pero bueno, por ahí en estos aspectos la electrónica tiene estas cosas malas.


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Vamos! Somos una gran comunidad de electrónicos de toda Latinoamérica y de España también, si no hacemos algo nosotros ¿quién lo va a hacer? ¿algún ente regulador?
Podemos pensar en hacer alguna denuncia o algo así pero no tengo idea de leyes; sólo las de Ohm y Kirchof   
No, de verdad, ¿podríamos hacer algo?


----------



## electroaficionado

Yo creo que las entidades de protección al consumidor algo deberán poder hacer al respecto, cada una en su país. Supongo que uno denunciará a quien se los vendió y el comercio al distribuidor y así sucesivamente.  Leyes hay. de ahí a que se hagan cumplir verdad?
Saludos  a todos.


----------



## Fogonazo

Después de varios años de quemar cosas ya tengo mi colección de direcciones de proveedores "Confiables", estos en general no suelen traer chatarra.
Me parece que no seria mala idea además del hilo proveedores hacer uno con los que se sabe no tienen un parche en el ojo.
Eso si, no tienen como virtud el buen precio.


----------



## electroaficionado

Y pero en muchos casos lo barato sale caro.
Seria bueno compartir los locales dodne se puede comprar con confianza en las diferentes ciudades o por internet.
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Pequeña aclaratoria: 
Cuando una fabrica de transistores fabrica uno de estos lo testea y saben ABSOLUTAMENTE que resultado daran. De este testeo los tr. se dividen en 4 categorias (Esto es general, no necesariamente igual para todas las marcas)

Calidad militar: Reservado justamente para los militares. Son la maxima calidad
Calidad comercial 1 : Reservado fabricas con alto nivel de exigencia, Son muy muy buenos
Calidad comercial 2 : Reservado fabricas con NO tanto nivel de exigencia, Son muy buenos
Calidad comercial 3 : Venta minorista, Andan "Bien"

Fallados funcionales: Andan pero se detecto algun defecto, "Dios te ayude"
Fallados NO funcionales: No funcionan o tienen parametros tan raros que son inservibles. 

Esto te orienta acerca del precio dispar.

Respecto a los fallados, no vallan a creer que se tiran, estos se rotulan con otros nombres o marcas y van a parar al mercado minorista.
Los unicos transistores que se tiran son los que no andan ni un poco, caso contrario algun inescrupuloso se encargara de venderlos a algun pais del tercer mundo.

Experiencia personal:
En una oportunidad diseñe un amplificador que dependia mucho de los transistores de salida, la etapa final estaba exigida al maximo, segun los datos del fabricante el tr. debia soportar bien, pero todos los tr. que prove reventaban dentro de las primeras 24 Hs de funcionamiento continuo.

Solucion:
Importar en forma directa de Motorola USA, estos no fallaron nunca. Tampoco servian los mismos tr. echos en Europa. (MJ15003)


----------



## zopilote

Si sospechan de su transistor quemado, rompan este para observar su interior, si biene con una sustancia blanca y pequeñisimo el silicon, no terquearse tratando de que les devuelvan su dinero. Es politica de las empresas no devolver dinero por estos casos (no debe haber perdida).
Son tan parecidos a los originales que no entenderan sus ruegos. Solo se conocen si miras su silicon partiendolos. Habra que ir con su martillo para buscar buenos transistores, y así no ser engañados (es una bufonada, no lo hagan).


----------



## cronos

hola, he armado el amplificadorficfador melody de 400w aqui publicado, pero los transistores que he comprado se vuelan al trabajarlos con los +-70v, pero trabajan bien a +-35v, y al abrirlos se ven como estos con la pastilla con una capa blanca, y segun la información de la pagina de la imagen son falsos, entonces no se que hacer, si alguien donde comprar transistores originales en mexico se lo agradeceria, los transistores son 2sc2922 y 2sa1216 marca sanken.


----------



## zopilote

Las falsificaciones de transistores es muy recurrente con la marca Sanken, aprovechandoce de
la buena fama de esta marca, así que lo unico que nos queda es comprarle a un proveedor comfiable de motorola (donde tambien nos agarran los falsetes). escoge los transistores como los MJL3281A y el MJL1302  (tambien los MJL4281_MJL4302) la probabilidad de que sean 
falsificados en muy baja. Suerte


----------



## electronica-2000

si o ay transistores raros y asi te los fajan...tambien si vos por ejemplo compras un 2s055n y al final no funciona por que es otro numero debajo ej: s2975n  
salu2


----------



## mati_23

hola amigos

sabian ke el 73% de los STK vendidos son falsos?

bueno aki les doy información

hoy en dia hay fabricantes falsos ke fabrican STK falsos para estafar, hoy en dia muchos compradores an sido estafados con STK falsos estos vendedores se aprovechan de ke los STK son caros y de alta fidelidad mas ke los LM y los TDA para hacer sus estafas normalmente estos circuitos son de plasticos o imitacion de silicio por eso no funcionan y se keman

les recomiendo ke compren LM o TDA asi no perderan dinero

¿como saber si un STK es falso?

1: verificar el olor del STK si tiene un olor extraño no lo compren es falso
2: verificar el precio si son demasiado baratos no comprarlos
3: si el vendedor lo acosa con compreme el STK y le repite muchas veces no comprar


----------



## electroaficionado

El tema es cuando uno quiere mas calidad que los LM o TDA verdad?
Lamentablemente los circuitos falsos son cada dia una realidad mas cercana.
Yo no probe ninguno y no me ha pasado clavarme con un falso, pero he visto y escuchado mucha gente que si y es una perdida de tiempo, plata y entusiasmo porque uno se re frustra.

Saludos.


----------



## danielfer23

a mi me paso pero no lo podia confirmar yo compre 3 stk 4192ll en liniers los 3 se quemaron en cuestion de semanas despues compre en san miguel 0 problema pero claro la diferencia de precio es tremenda en liniers costaba 17 pesos y en san miguel 47 pesos argentinos


----------



## zopilote

Lo que hacen los falsificadores es que como los STK vienen los encapsulados de menor potencia  igual al los de mayor potencia, borran sus codigos he imprimen el número de mayor potencia , que obviamente es más caro, este te funcionará pero si le mandas toda la potencia ya murio,
tambien estan los STK que son fabricados con tecnicas de la más baja calidad, solo abriendo un original y uno falso se pueden ver la diferencias abismales que los separan.


----------



## Tacatomon

hola hermanos de este el foro de reparacion
mi post es para que me echen la mano con un par de integrados est que tengo parados desde hace tiempo: el STK4122II y STK4131II

El primero era de un equipo sony super mini compacto el cual lo trabajaba con 4ohm y deveras que que barbaro, tenia 2 bafles y cada uno 2 bajos de 12´y 10´ y hacia presencia´que me extrañara que sacara 15W, bueno el chiste es que un dia no quiso prender y lo habri y una pista de las que alimentan el iC se habia recalentado y no quiso jalar mas.

El problema con el otro era igual pero ese lo trabajaba con sus bocinas originales, ya que era de un panasonic de esos con tocadisco que mis respetos, como jalavan bienesos modulares.

hace unos dias se me dio par abrirlos, pero mi sorpresa fue que debi de haberme encontrado con transistores quemados, partes negras o chamuscadas, pero ni rastro, todo 100% limpio y cabe recalcar que estos son 1000% originales. y mi  duda es saber si hay alguna manera de checar si todavian sirven, ya que los estimo mucho, me ayudaron es muchas musicalizaciones en la school y casi los lleve a limite de temperatura, si me podrian dar pistas de que medir, endonde o que transistor checar se los agradeceria ya que si es que aun sirvieran haria sus pcbs y los hecharia a andar ya que tengo sus transformadores intactos. cualquier pista se agradece.

Atte: tacatomon

PD: *tengan cuidado con lo que compre, ya que ami me toco comprar un stk4050II y resulto FALSIFICADOOOO* y deberas que esto de la pirateria de transistores se esta pasandoi con los ICs, cuidado, luego pongo una fotos de la famosa ¨pasta blanca en los transistores¨.[/b]


----------



## Jos1957

No te puedo ayudar con el tema de tus equipos pero espero con ansias que comentes lo de la "pasta blanca" en los transistores. 
Saludos.


----------



## el_pendex

hola,bueno yo tb he tenido problemas con los STK falsificados solo que con los STK4048,,para saber como medirlos solo bajate el DATASHEET de los STK y encontraras el circuito interno equivalente lo cual te dejara medir los Transistores de salida y algunas cosas mas..lo mas seguro que sea eso lo que este quemado.

Datasheet STK4131V:
http://www.datasheet4u.com/html/S/T/K/STK4131V_SanyoSemiconDevice.pdf.html

Datasheet STK4122II:
http://www.datasheet4u.com/html/S/T/K/STK4122II_Sanyo.pdf.html

LA FAMOSA PASTA BLANCA,mas información aqui::
http://transfal.tripod.com/

Saludos..espero averte ayudado  SUERTE..


----------



## cronos

gracias, le puse los c3281  y los a1302 de toshiba que aqui se consiquen  originales, solo le cambie las resistencias de 0.22 a 0.47 y funcianan muy bien, despues subo algunas fotos


----------



## Tacatomon

hay una compañia perteneciante a Newark llamada MCM que los fabrica con mejor calidad y fiabilidad que los que encuentra uno en si ciudad que seguramente son FALSOS.
Cometi el error de comprar un STK4050II que estoy 1000% que es falso.
si lo pruebo y se quema podria poner una foto entre uno original y una maldita falsificacion.

www.newarkinone.com.mx

Tacatomon


----------



## microtronic

cronos dijo:
			
		

> hola, he armado el amplificadorficfador melody de 400w aqui publicado, pero los transistores que he comprado se vuelan al trabajarlos con los +-70v, pero trabajan bien a +-35v, y al abrirlos se ven como estos con la pastilla con una capa blanca, y segun la información de la pagina de la imagen son falsos, entonces no se que hacer, si alguien donde comprar transistores originales en mexico se lo agradeceria, los transistores son 2sc2922 y 2sa1216 marca sanken.



amigo los 2SC2922 y 2SA1216 no son de ese encapsulado que mostraste en la imagen son estos


----------



## hy90

A mi me a pasado en varias ocaciones la semana pasada,especialmente con los 2SC5552(salida de lineas de los TV JVC)los transistores falso incluso ponian la marca del fabricante (PANASONIC)esto es una lacra que te hace perder muchisimo tiempo


----------



## Jos1957

Me pasó hace poco tiempo atrás con CI´s BA6219BP que corresponden al circuito del accionamiento del mecanismo de carga y descarga del casete en las cámaras Panasonic M9000, Ag455, DP200, M9500 etc.
Coloqué dos que me compró un amigo en Buenos Aires (Liniers), y ambos fallaron. Bueno, digo fallaron por decirlo de alguna manera, en realidad los coloqué y no hacían nada de nada. No calentaban, no movían el motor. Al principio me llamó la atención que las letras se borraban muy fácilmente con solo pasarle varias veces el dedo. 
Luego conseguí con mi proveedor el mismo CI, pero bastante mas caro. Los coloqué y todos funcionaron. Como es obvio, supongo que los anteriores seran falsos.


----------



## cronos

amigo los 2SC2922 y 2SA1216 no son de ese encapsulado que mostraste en la imagen son estos 

microtronic, las imagenes que puse son solo de ejemplo, los transistores que habia comprado son como los que me muestras, solo que aqui nunca pude conseguir un original, asi que los cambie por unos toshiba, no se mucho de electronica pero me funcionaron.

gracias por estar atento en los mensajes, y disculpa por no poner las imagenes  indicadas.


----------



## microtronic

cronos dijo:
			
		

> amigo los 2SC2922 y 2SA1216 no son de ese encapsulado que mostraste en la imagen son estos
> 
> microtronic, las imagenes que puse son solo de ejemplo, los transistores que habia comprado son como los que me muestras, solo que aqui nunca pude conseguir un original, asi que los cambie por unos toshiba, no se mucho de electronica pero me funcionaron.
> 
> gracias por estar atento en los mensajes, y disculpa por no poner las imagenes  indicadas.



los cambiaste por unos toshiba que tipo de transistores utlizaste?de este mismo encapsulado o otro?


----------



## cronos

microtronic, use los c3281 y los a1302 y cambie las resistencias por unas de 0.47 que originalmente eran de 0.22, estos trabajan a 200v asi que los probe y funcionan bien, del encapsulado son como los que estan en las imagenes que puse anteriormente.


----------



## oacrtheshadowman

Yo tengo dos modulos amplificador STK 4132II, uno de los modulos lo tengo hace 4 años y lo mas malo q me ha pasado es q se explotó un condensador por problemas de voltajes, de resto el amplificador funciona bien, pero el otro, si hace poco (2 dias) compre el otro STK 4132II ya q estoy haciendo un amplificador doble (100W+100W)o mejor dicho para 4 bafles, y tengo la desconfianza de q este STK sea falso, me ofrecieron dos precios, uno ( el q compre) $25.000 pesos colombianos, y el otro (no lo compre porq no me alcanzaba el dinero) valía $50.000 pesos colombianos, como ven , una diferencia del doble, por lo q deduzco q el q compre debe ser mas falso q una moneda de cuero, o q un billete de caramelito      , aun asi pienso montarle la fuente y ensayarlos ambos provisionalmente, si se quema el nuevo, no habra de otra q comprar el otro q aunq es mas costoso obviamente es de mayor calidad, tocará estirarme 25 mil pesitos mas y adquirir algo weno. Q hay q hacer para q ofrezcan productos de calidad y a un precio asequible? q bueno poder hacer algo al respecto


----------



## Nico17

me paso hace un tiempo con 1 2n3055 lo desarme y tenia la capita de color blanco, Y lo mas interesante de todo es que lo compre en un lugar mas o menos confiable!


----------



## eserock

A mi casi me costo el trabajo y una cantidad enorme de gastos lo que les cuento.
Hace tiempo diseñe un equipo, basandome en un modelo europeo basicamente era un circuito que trabajaba a 1 Mhz y y la carga final era inductiva de apenas 8 espiras de alambre calibre 14  el transistor que usaban  en el modelo original era BUV52A lo busque en manuales para verificar sus caracteristicas y no le veia nada especial, lo reemplaze con el NTE327 funcionaba el equipo pero la corriente no hacia el efecto requerido, verifique  nuevamente los datos y lo unico que cambiaba era la hfe, busque uno  que tuviera este parametro mayor y si funciono pero se dañaba este era el NTE386 transistores extremadamente caros,  intente conseguir muestras del original pero solo lo fabricaba thomson electronics, en una tienda  de los que se dicen tener contactos en todo el mundo me dijeron que cuantas piezas queria, les dije que requeria 10 inicialmete y me los consiguieron el equipo funcionaba estupendamente di por terminado  el diseño y entro a produccion, se le pidieron a la tienda 300 piezas del transistor y sin problema dijo los tenemos en 2 dias, se imaginan que se  inicio el montaje de este material al realizar pruebas empezo el problema todos se dañaban, y no solo eso generaban daño  a casi toda la electronica fue  algo fuerte, en mi desesperacion recurri a un laboratorio de componentes donde encontraron que las curvas de comportamiento no se hacercaban a la realidad, verifique los transistores y no se veian remarcados, se inicio una demanda contra la tienda y salio a relucir lo siguiente. Existen en casi todos los paises pequeñas compañias que troquelan el metal similar al transistor y tienen una zona donde manipulan el silicon con tecnicas  demasiado arcaicas y el producto es de pesima calidad y le ponen los datos del transistor requerido es pirateria industrial, y las perdidas que ocasiona a pequeñas empresas es tremenda, terminamos por contactar a thomson electronics y como cortesia del mal trago nos enviaron las piezas requeridas a muy buen precio, desde eso tratao que los  componentes que consumo tengan esa marca.


----------



## PATEDEFUA

Aqui mi aporte para descubrir los STK falsos y muchicimos otros componentes electronicos...

Tarda en cargar, pero esperen y se sorprenderan   

http://transfal.tripod.com/indexold.html

http://transfal.tripod.com/tfblog.html


Saludos!


----------



## PATEDEFUA

Aqui mi aporte para descubrir los transistores falsos y muchicimos otros componentes electronicos...

Tarda en cargar, pero esperen y se sorprenderan   

http://transfal.tripod.com/indexold.html

http://transfal.tripod.com/tfblog.html


Saludos!


----------



## tecnicoa.s

a mi me paso con integrados, con transistores en general, funcionaban y si alguno murio no me acuerdo, el integrado era el tda8140 (driver t. salida horizontal), compre 2 en distintos lugares y no funcionaban ninguno de los dos, de paso la serigrafia era la misma la verdad malisimo y termine dejandole, el original que funcionaba y funciona (toco madera) bien hay de eso en todos lados. saludos


----------



## elsanteiro

La verdad tienen toda la razon del mundo yo soy uruguayo y he armado algunos equipos de ampificaciòn y los 2n3055 mejores que he conseguido dicen toshiba en rojo esos me han salido bastante buenos incluso  a un amplificador le conecte hasta dos ohm y aguanto


----------



## fernandob

la verdad da miedo, he leido este tema y *NO* saco   conclusiones de que haya una forma sencilla de saber si t venden una KK.
es mas, cuando uno busca un componente que es dificil de conseguir y resulta que uno te lo ofrece ......si encima te pones en exquisito perdiste.
pero he visto fotos de encapsulados buenos, de textos bien impresos.....

solo se me ocurren 2 opciones:

1 --- que no me daran bola :
que el fabricante ponga en la datasheet la foto de los posibles encapsulados en detalle asi uno sabe que buscar.

2 --- en caso de T y cosas sencillas sobredimensionar si se puede la V. si necesitas uno de 100VCE y hay un modelo de 200v , dale a ese .
y prende la velita.


----------



## Chico3001

No solo hay transistores falsificados.... yo me llegue a encontrar hasta microprocesadores falsificados de todas las marcas... esos chinos nos estan copiando hasta la artesania local...


----------



## juanpastsierra

Buenas colegas

Les cuento que he tenido un problema, estaba realizando un preamplificador posteado aca en el foro, que trabaja a +-15 volts, entonces decido poner 7815 y 7915 para regular tension, ambos segun la hoja de datos, soportan de entrada maxima 35 volts ( los 7x18 y mayores creo que soportan 40), con el voltaje estaba un poco jugado, tenia 33 volts de salida reales, al colocar los 7815, la regulacion era perfecta, pero cuando coloque los 7915, no regulaba, le largaba como 25 volts, bajaban unos pocos volts no mas, por lo que vi en hoja de datos no tenia que tener problemas con el voltaje de entrada, asi que por lo que veo parece que ya el trucherio arraso con los integrados tambien, esta semana voy a ver si busco algun otro fabricante para ver si realmente es el problema de los integrados que son malos, pero lo que me extraña es que los 7815 si regulan, los 7915 no. Lo que hice provisoriamente fue primero regular con un 7918, y de ahi ponerle el 7915, que en esa configuracion si funciona. La verdad quede desoriendado con el fenomeno. Aparentemente es la calidad de los integrados.

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho

Cuando falla todo y no hay un porqué, casi seguro que nos han metido uno de estos transistores truchos.
Los 2n3055 más confiables que encontré hasta ahora son los Toshiba (letras rojas a lo LARGO y EN RELIEVE).
Por adentro aparece la inmunda pastita blanca de silicona, pero están muy bien falsificados y se bancan lo mismo que los originales o casi. Si a alguien le interesa, subo fotos de uno abierto que quemé para hacer la prueba.
En los 2955... ahí ya es otra cosa. No encontré ninguno que diera bien. Harto ya de todo eso, me pasé a los TIP2955 y 3055 (TO218). Hay unos de ST que andan fenómeno. Sólo tienen un poco menos de potencia (90W contra, creo, 125 de los TO3). Obviamente, quemé uno para probarlo y lo abrí después.
Soporta todo lo que dice soportar y no hay nada de silicona blanca adentro. Tengo foto de eso también si a alguien le interesa.
Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

claroclaro, subisubi, siempre viene bien saber bien cuales son los recontraretruchos. saludos


----------



## Cacho

Van 3 fotos. Las de los 29 y 3055 en TO3, son ambos falsos, pero los 3055 se la bancan bastante bien. La pastita blanca indica que no es original, pero la pastilla mide los 3x3mm que tiene que medir. Ojo, que los Toshiba truchos (los muy truchos) no tienen las letras en relieve.
La otra tiene un TIP3055 ¡¡¡auténtico! y un 2955 en TO3P igual de trucho que los TO3. Hay TIP2955 hermanitos de esos 3055 que también son originales. Se ven iguales por afuera salvo por una línea blanca entre el número y "MOROCCO", cortada en el centro.

La pastilla de silicio de estos transistores es de 3x3 mm (aprox). Si hay una más chica, alguien los estafó (como a mí).
Saludos


----------



## cronos

esos transistore falsos dan risa, son de juguete, me paso igual cuando estaba armando el melody despues los abri y traian esa miniatura de pastilla, lastima que no les pude sacar fotos.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

siempre viene bien tener estas fotos para futuras referencias. saludos


----------



## hazard_1998

pongo a conocimiento publico, transistor mosfet supuestamente de international rectifier irf740 con numero de serie 419F 5T 80 es re trucho! la resistencia de cierre (Rdson) teorica de manual 0.47ohm, medida en uno bueno 0.5 y en esta partida 2.5ohms! ojo que entraron muchisimos al pais (argentina) y los tienen casi todas las casas del ramo otros truchisimos tambien son unos adquiridos en dimexar marca NSC que llegue a medir arriba de 5 ohms!


----------



## gaston sj

gracias hazard----

siempre es bueno saber esas cosas - 


saludos


----------



## Mj

Bueno aqui yo monte un amplificador El Universal Tiger y le monte en la salida un mj802 que no tenia ni la marca del fabricante que deberia ser Motorola y al ponerlo se destruyo al cabo de los 2 minutos con solo una salida de 15 vatios efectivos y el buv20 que estaba puesto de salida con el, ni se entero, solo se daño el mj802. Me puse a la tediosa tarea de abrir el mj802 y descubri que llevaba dos pequeños chip envueltos en una silicona blanca que creo yo, que no es capas de manejar ni 10 amperios de los 30 que deberia manejar. Tambien tuve la posibilidada de probar unos 2n3055 que se fabrican aqui en Cuba en un amplificador de 100w y me salieron ok, todavia los tengo puesto, otro que decian Malasya me salieron muy buenos tambien y los Toshiba que estaban con tinta roja tambien salieron muy bien aunque se calentaban un poco mas que los anteriores


----------



## dandany

yo puedo aportar algo yo casi pierdo un ojo(no es joda loko me llevaron al oculista y todo tengo un 2 por un lm1875 falsificado que no aguanto ni 12v de un trafito de 2 amperes tengo una marca que todavia me queda hasta el dia de hoy por daños fisicos jjejeje pero en verdad despues de explotar primero me fui a llorarle a mi mami y depues de irme al oculista vi que tenia la reput... goma blanca esa me da bronca al que fabrico lo tengo ganas de pegar un tiro en la espalda aver si aprende a falsificar sus pelotas ya que no tiene idiota ensima estaba todo bien conectado porque al otro dia me fui a otra tienda de electronica y compre uno a 2 pesos mas caro me salio 10 y lo compre a 12 y me andubo pero no estube tan feliz como cada ves que armo un amplificador chico o grande siempre festejo esta vez queria tirar todo de verdad nos perjudican a todos los vagos esta idiotez qe hacen estos pibes me da una bronca y unas ganas de pegarle al que hizo ese integrado me imagino como deben estar uds con un integrado que no le salto en el ojo pero les salio mas de 5 dolares...


----------



## MFK08

yo rebente 3 lm3886 y no consegui los originales


----------



## dandany

jajajajaa pero te pegaron en algun lado?  jaajaj yo cada vez uqe pruebo me pongo un antiparras de ahora en mas


----------



## quintanilla

buen consejo dandany yo estoy montando un amplificadorf. y cuando me toque hecharlo a andar me voy a la casa del soldador y me compro unas gafas de esas que se usan para usar en el esmeril


----------



## viktor_284

hola, con respecto a las falsificaciones yo aca en barranqueras chaco por suerte tengo una casa de electronica muy buena siempre tiene original o sino tiene de otro fabricante pero funcionan bien, el otro dia veo quien es su proveedor de circuitos y transostores es sas import. esta en mendoza, busquen en google. ellos tienen los originales y eso es lo que buscamos.
ustedes tienen que hablar con sus vendedores de electronica y preguntarle ¿tenes el original? y si te mienten y te dan truchos bueno yo nunca mas les compro.


----------



## juanma

Esto es el colmo de los colmos, no son transistores, pero sirve al post:
A revisar todos nuestro capacitores gente...


----------



## Chico3001

juanma dijo:
			
		

> Esto es el colmo de los colmos, no son transistores, pero sirve al post:
> A revisar todos nuestro capacitores gente...





    ahora si como decimos en Mexico..... No ma.......


----------



## MFK08

juanma esa imagen me dejo elado jaja hasta donde llegaran con las falcificaciones...

por las dudas no lo sigas abriendo falta que te encuentres con uno de ceramico dentro de ese


----------



## fernandob

jaaa.saben que me recuerda esa imagen ?

hace mucho cuando era un pendejo feliz uno me dice al ver una pendeja hermosa que iba con la madre:
ves esa pendeja, bueno , tiene escondida adentro a una vieja de miercoles, ves la vieja que esta al lado .eso va a salir con los años.

y asi es la cosa, antes de lo esperado.

asi que no solo los lindos capacitores y transistores tienen adentro escondidos un gato muerto o una suegra.


----------



## fernandob

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> juanma dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esto es el colmo de los colmos, no son transistores, pero sirve al post:
> A revisar todos nuestro capacitores gente...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahora si como decimos en Mexico..... No ma.......
Hacer clic para expandir...


dira uno que no sabe:

bruuuuutooooo ! lo abriste y estaba preñado ese capacitor !

esta foto hay que guardarla para quienes pregunten como se hacen los capacitores


----------



## zeta_bola_1

jajajajaja, me muero, fernando me muero, jajajajajajaja.

fuera de joda, que irresponsabilidad, si por lo menos las tensiones coincidieran bue, digamos que el circuito no va a funcionar pero no va a explotar


----------



## Nico17

Abrí el otro no valla a ser otro mas falsificado!


----------



## Chico3001

jajajajaja... como las muñecas rusas?


----------



## razorclaus

Guay con estos, se ven lindos pero al parecer bastante truchos son.


----------



## Chico3001

razorclaus dijo:
			
		

> guay con estos se ben lindos pero al parecer bastante truchos son



[sarcasmo]Momento.. lo hecho en Mexico esta bien hecho... asi que esos transistores son 100% originales   [/sarcasmo]


----------



## Tacatomon

Eso es lo que veo, los falsificadores nada mas hacen quedar mal como nacion, QUE QUEDE CLARO, mexico no fabrica esa chatarra... la compra y nos la venden a nosotros como en todos los paises.

Saludos.

Tacatomon


----------



## Cacho

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> [sarcasmo]Momento.. lo hecho en Mexico esta bien hecho... asi que esos transistores son 100% originales   [/sarcasmo]



[SIN sarcasmo] Los transistores hechos en México son de lo mejor que hay [/SIN sarcasmo]
El problema es que hay un chino que les está usando el nombre... 
¿Y si empezamos todos a fabricar cosas de poca calidad y les ponemos "Made in China"?


----------



## Tacatomon

no seria mala idea

alguien se apunta para dar el capital de inicio

Saludos

tacatomon


----------



## jorger

Si pues hasta aquí en el aula de tecnología de mi insti hay transistores falsificados (que joer),de esos que dejan pasar voltios sin que les llegue corriente a la base  :evil:  :evil: .Esto ya es el colmo,de verdad  :x .
A veces me entran unas ganas de que se extingan estos chinos...    :evil:   
Un saludo =).


----------



## eidtech

AG Electrónica de la Ciudad de México es una de esas tiendas que acostumbra traer mucho material de cuarta, falsificado, recuperado, etc etc. 

Así que mucho cuidado, mi historial de partes defectuosas con ellos es muyyyyy largo.

Definitivamente prefiero Digikey, aunque si sale mucho mas caro.


----------



## Cacho

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> ...alguien se apunta para dar el capital de inicio...


Yo ¿por suerte? no tengo plata... 



			
				eidtech dijo:
			
		

> ... aunque si sale mucho mas caro.


Comprás uno y funciona. Con los otros comprás 15 y recién aparece uno que soprta lo que debe, aunque dura poco.
Definitivamente, comprar los "caros" sale más barato.

Saludos


----------



## capitanp




----------



## jorger

Eso si no me equivoco es un amplificador estéreo no?.Yo tengo uno muy parecido que saqué de un equipo de música,el STK4172II...claro que este es imposible que sea falsificado   .A lo tonto están falsificando todos lo componentes electrónicos e IC´s sin darnos cuenta (antes de comprarlos claro).Eso si,lo de los condensadores no deja de sorprenderme   .
Un saludo


----------



## Tacatomon

en serio, los bueno y de calidad, aestas alturas y con estas crisis, esta caro por donde lo veamos todos... Es un problema serio y nada hace nada por ello, que pasaria si los IGBT del proyecto del Gran Colisionador de Hadrones de 15000 VCD y 800Amper fuesen en verdad en su interior unos BC556?

Esto ya es GRAVE.

Saludos.

Tacatomon.


----------



## hvidrio

che eso es una postal  el que trucho   eso  es un genio  hijode ......


----------



## arields1

No les digo cuándo, pero apenas pueda subo un circuito muy sencillo que permite probar los transistores de potencia para saber si sirven sin quemarlos, yo tuve problemas con un diseño que hice hace algunos años y tuve problemas con los transistores truchos y encontré el circuito en un manual de RCA y me lo hice.
Saludos.


----------



## Eliana

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> Chico3001 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> juanma dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esto es el colmo de los colmos, no son transistores, pero sirve al post:
> A revisar todos nuestro capacitores gente...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahora si como decimos en Mexico..... No ma.......
> 
> Hacer clic para expandir...
> 
> 
> dira uno que no sabe:
> 
> bruuuuutooooo ! lo abriste y estaba preñado ese capacitor !
> 
> esta foto hay que guardarla para quienes pregunten como se hacen los capacitores
Hacer clic para expandir...


todavia estoy en chock con ese capacitor...


----------



## arields1

No es un capacitor, es una capacitora, jajaja!


----------



## Cacho

arields1 dijo:
			
		

> No es un capacitor, es una capacitora, jajaja!



Y tiene una pequeña capacitancia.
Qué tierno...   

PS: Esto es lo que pasa cuando no se usa un buen aislante al hacer una conexión. Y encima previene el contagio de enfermedades  

Saludos


----------



## cronos

Eliana dijo:
			
		

> fernandob dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chico3001 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> juanma dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esto es el colmo de los colmos, no son transistores, pero sirve al post:
> A revisar todos nuestro capacitores gente...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahora si como decimos en Mexico..... No ma.......
> 
> Hacer clic para expandir...
> 
> 
> dira uno que no sabe:
> 
> bruuuuutooooo ! lo abriste y estaba preñado ese capacitor !
> 
> esta foto hay que guardarla para quienes pregunten como se hacen los capacitores
> 
> Hacer clic para expandir...
> 
> 
> todavia estoy en chock con ese capacitor...
Hacer clic para expandir...





la pagina original, dice que esa imagen no es real, es un campaña publicitaria. sobre lo que importa es lo de adentro y no las aparencias, pero con la falsificacion de hoy en dia puede ser que ya los hagan


----------



## arields1

Ufa! Ya les dieron otra idea! jajaja!


----------



## Eliana

juanma dijo:
			
		

> la pagina original, dice que esa imagen no es real, es un campaña publicitaria. sobre lo que importa es lo de adentro y no las aparencias, pero con la falsificacion de hoy en dia puede ser que ya los hagan



gracias viejo  , por un momento pense que me iva a tocar tener que revisar todos mis capacitores , pero tengan cuidado con esa imagen que aqui en santo Domingo se atreven a hacerlo en serio :evil: , hasta yo quiero tratar para reirme con par de profesores a ver que creen


----------



## Chico3001

Eliana dijo:
			
		

> juanma dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> la pagina original, dice que esa imagen no es real, es un campaña publicitaria. sobre lo que importa es lo de adentro y no las aparencias, pero con la falsificacion de hoy en dia puede ser que ya los hagan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gracias viejo  , por un momento pense que me iva a tocar tener que revisar todos mis capacitores , pero tengan cuidado con esa imagen que aqui en santo Domingo se atreven a hacerlo en serio :evil: , hasta yo quiero tratar para reirme con par de profesores a ver que creen
Hacer clic para expandir...


De echo un amigo que es Tecnico me comento que a el SI le han tocado ese tipo de capacitores.... pero solo para los capacitores muy grandes fisicamente hablando


----------



## cronos

pues hay que tener cuidado con los aparatos chinos, yo soy tecnico, y apenas repare una tele blaco y negro de esas de 5" y traia capacitores de 10V, lo pero es que tambien el que va en la fuente, y el voltaje media 12.8v(lo normal en esas teles), con razon estaba exageradamente inflado, asi que le cambie todos los filtros inflados por unos de 16v y listo, pero esos chinos si que se pasan.


----------



## franko1819

sorprende lo de los capacitores¡¡


----------



## eserock

Eso no me sorprende 
yo are unas fuentes para unos aparatos que entregrian 4 amperes a la salida con un voltaje de 68 volts, pues por simple logica compre unos capacitores de 4700microfarads a 100 volts y funcionaron de lujo,  cuando compre el material para las siguientes fuentes sorpresa las fuentes se quemaban en el puente rectificador, para no dar tantas vueltas resulta que los condensadores estaban preñados  dentro tenian  un condensador de 50 volts que se ponian en corto, son cosas que no crees yo culpaba de  falsos a los rectificadores y pues la realidad era otra, esto se da  mucho con los condensadores que les llaman grado computadora que son muy costosos,  lo que es pued  recomendar es comprar los componentes en tiendas que ya tengan cierto nombre que no se pueden exponer  a un reclamo de esta indole, casi siempre son componentes vendidos por  minoristas, y uno ante la necesidad de materila pues termina por comprarlos.


----------



## Chico3001

eserock dijo:
			
		

> lo que es pued  recomendar es comprar los componentes en tiendas que ya tengan cierto nombre que no se pueden exponer  a un reclamo de esta indole, casi siempre son componentes vendidos por  minoristas, y uno ante la necesidad de materila pues termina por comprarlos.



Desafortunadamente ya no se puede confiar en algunas tiendas de renombre... aqui en Mexico AG Electronica es una de las mas grandes, y me toco un caso de un cliente que compro unos microcontroladores de Freescale que eran piratas, el mismo representante de Freescale en Mexico nos comentaba que ellos no tenian tratos directos con AG, todo lo compraban a subdistribuidores

Afortunadamente (y en defensa de AG) solo es esporadico y con algunos productos.... como dice el chavo del ocho... se les chispoteo


----------



## Eliana

San_Cacho dijo:
			
		

> arields1 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No es un capacitor, es una capacitora, jajaja!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y tiene una pequeña capacitancia.
> Qué tierno...
> 
> PS: Esto es lo que pasa cuando no se usa un buen aislante al hacer una conexión. Y encima previene el contagio de enfermedades
> 
> Saludos
Hacer clic para expandir...


----------



## snowboard

que buenas las fotos!


----------



## eserock

Tienes razon chico a mi me han tocado varios componentes comprados en ag que no corresponden, me ha pasado entransistores de potencia y en muchos diodos, pero el que mas me ha desconcertado es el de las pantallas GLCD que dan  aun precio menor que en los paises de origen, ni idea de  que origen sean pero he comparado entre varias y las de ellos no son  de la misma calidad  ni de iluminacion ni de acabados y frecuentemente se resetean, la verdad es que la falsificacion y engaño es  casi con todos los componentes.


----------



## adri_ariel_05

A mi me paso tambien, compramos un STK086 con un amigo y se termino quemando no soporto la tensión que el fabricante decia
falso, jjeje saludos!


----------



## arields1

Como lo prometido es deuda, acá les subo un circuito para probar transistores de  potencia, y para usarlo hay que disponer de osciloscopio de doble trazo o simple trazo que tenga modo XY y ambos canales puedan acoplarse en corriente continua, el relay debe conectar y desconectar al menos 30 veces por segundos, la llave inversora es para cambiar PNP/NPN y se comienza con la fuente en 0 Volt y se va subiendo de a poco, veo si consigo los gráficos de cómo deben verse los transistores buenos y cómo se ven los malos.
Ah! Pa ra empezar la medición, el punto del osciloscopio se ubica en el ángulo inferior derecho para NPN y para PNP en el ángulo superior izquierdo.
Cualquier cosa que no entiendan me preguntan


----------



## eidtech

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> Desafortunadamente ya no se puede confiar en algunas tiendas de renombre... aqui en Mexico AG Electronica es una de las mas grandes, y me toco un caso de un cliente que compro unos microcontroladores de Freescale que eran piratas, el mismo representante de Freescale en Mexico nos comentaba que ellos no tenian tratos directos con AG, todo lo compraban a subdistribuidores
> 
> Afortunadamente (y en defensa de AG) solo es esporadico y con algunos productos.... como dice el chavo del ocho... se les chispoteo



zazz! que raro que eso suceda con AG...  a mi en lo personal con AG me han tocado (y que recuerdo)...


varistores ultracorrientes, no aguantan lo que dicen aguantar.

capacitores que truenan de inmediato, traen impreso un valor de voltaje mas alto que el soportado.

transceivers 75176 recuperados (aun con soldadura en las terminales), con funcionamiento intermitente.

decodificadores de teclado MM74C922 usados y también con soldadura en sus terminales, incluso con terminales rotas.

reguladores de voltaje 7805 que no aguantan y se queman luego luego...

transistores 2N6109 recuperados.

microcontroladores ATMEGA128 y ATMEGA8 usados, con programas cargados y los bits de configuración movidos. Incluso en uno traia el bit de programación ISP desactivado, tuve que accesar a traves del JTAG.

y los que se me han olvidado... y al reclamar sus empleados todavia se indignan, como si en realidad vendieran "componentes profesionales"...

de hecho me da mucha risa que durante un tiempo estuvieron promocionando su "Laboratorio de Control de Calidad".

Es pésimo ver ese tipo de abusos por parte de una empresa tan grande, pero eso si, vender componentes usados, recuperados y de "lotes" si que deja..!


----------



## eserock

Nos dejas con un mar de dudas a los que compramos componentes en ag, ya que ahora se duplica nuestro trabajo dudar del  componente y del circuito que estamos trabajando o diseñando, cuanto de nuestro trabajo se vera fracasado por componentes de esta indole.


----------



## arields1

Sólo hay doble trabajo, chequear los componentes, en Argentina también recibimos mercadería falsificada y no hay otra solución, al menos por ahora.


----------



## Chico3001

eserock dijo:
			
		

> Nos dejas con un mar de dudas a los que compramos componentes en ag, ya que ahora se duplica nuestro trabajo dudar del  componente y del circuito que estamos trabajando o diseñando, cuanto de nuestro trabajo se vera fracasado por componentes de esta indole.



Coincido....   ahora tenemos que probar el componente antes de ubicarlo en el circuito... y es una lastima por que la mayoria de los comerciantes en mexico se surten de AG electronica... me atreveria a decir que es el unico proveedor para minoristas que queda ya que casi todos los demas locales son revendedores de AG, Steren o Arrow.... y todos sabemos que Steren se esta enfocando mas al producto terminado que a la electronica de componentes...  , mientras que Arrow solo vende al mayoreo...


----------



## eidtech

De hecho los reguladores de voltaje ya los compro en Steren... me dan mejor pinta.

Como comentaba la ultima vez le compre reguladores de voltajes (20 7805) y probe 5, de los cuales 5 tronaron... los restantes aun estan su bolsita a manera de recuerdo.

Si bien antes nunca me dieron problemas durante años, la ultima vez si y muchos... 

La verdad de muchos componentes yo ya no me fio de AG... para mi el mejor proveedor es Digikey, solo que esta en USA.

Y si en ocasiones no nos queda de otra mas que verificar muchas muchas veces.

Con los circuitos de AG que he tenido menos problemas, es con montaje superficial... a excepción de un ATMEGA128 que me hizo chillar durante varias horas, ya que tenia que entregar el diseño de inmediato, todo estaba soldado y no lo podia programar... yo confiado en que era nuevo, me improvise una conexión JTAG (despues de batallarle) y vi que el problema era que le habian cambiado algunos fuses, y por eso no podia programar ISP, active el fuse correspondiente y todo arreglado, por cierto la verdad me dio mucho coraje...y cuando pude les reclame.

Pero si no queda de otra que revisar muchas veces, y cuando se presente una situación así reclamar... de ser posible en publico mejor.... jiji



			
				Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> eserock dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nos dejas con un mar de dudas a los que compramos componentes en ag, ya que ahora se duplica nuestro trabajo dudar del  componente y del circuito que estamos trabajando o diseñando, cuanto de nuestro trabajo se vera fracasado por componentes de esta indole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coincido....   ahora tenemos que probar el componente antes de ubicarlo en el circuito... y es una lastima por que la mayoria de los comerciantes en mexico se surten de AG electronica... me atreveria a decir que es el unico proveedor para minoristas que queda ya que casi todos los demas locales son revendedores de AG, Steren o Arrow.... y todos sabemos que Steren se esta enfocando mas al producto terminado que a la electronica de componentes...  , mientras que Arrow solo vende al mayoreo...
Hacer clic para expandir...


----------



## mabauti

> Como comentaba la ultima vez le compre reguladores de voltajes (20 7805) y probe 5, de los cuales 5 tronaron... los restantes aun estan su bolsita a manera de recuerdo.


yo le he comprado varias veces a AG y hasta el momento no me han quedado mal, pero es bueno saberlo gracias  por el tip


----------



## Chico3001

= yo... las veces que he comprado en AG no me ha salido nada mal... pero con lo que dices ya no me confiare... desafortunadamente es la tienda mejor abastecida y mas facil para comprar en mexico... cuando tienes urgencias siempre esta a la mano... :S


----------



## eserock

Pues de hecho en Mexico tenemos pocas alternativas de tiendas que podamos decir  que tienen las cosas, ag la podiamos considerar como una, pero con las fallas de componentes y muchos de ellos reciclados, pues se pone mas dificil la cosa de steren  tambien la calidad de muchos de sus articulos son de baja calidad tan solo los conectores e interruptores fallan aun sin  pasarlos por soldadura, yo recientemente compre componentes en newark y es donde he encontrado cosas un poco mas especializadas eso si el costo es muy elevado pero no dan duda a la calidad de sus componentes, cada vez se nos reducen mas las posibilidades de componentes de  desarrollo.


----------



## eidtech

Alguien me comento, no recuerdo ni donde ni como... pero que entre los planes de Digikey estaba mudar su centro de operaciones a México por cuestiones de costos de operación, sueldos, etc etc. Esa seria una excelente noticia por que tendriamos millones de componentes con fácil acceso, no importaciones, envios mas economicos.

Pero no me crean mucho, no recuerdo ni como me llego el rumor, pero eso seria excelente, por el momento tomenlo como chisme de lavadero jijiji


----------



## bb1

¿Es falso? en la tercera foto

http://66.196.80.202/babelfish/tran...acks/browseCustomerPhotos.dx/sku.7882~id.6439


----------



## eidtech

bb1 dijo:
			
		

> ¿Es falso? en la tercera foto
> 
> http://66.196.80.202/babelfish/tran...acks/browseCustomerPhotos.dx/sku.7882~id.6439



Pues no parece, creo que aun no falsifican transistores de baja potencia, aunque quiiien sabe... de los chinos podemos esperar todo...


----------



## Tacatomon

Una preguuntota, Newark Ofrece productos de calidad, esta empresa tiene una sede en mexico.

A mi me parecede buena pinta.

Saludos.


----------



## Chico3001

Sip, Newark y Mouser son distribuidores directos de fabrica, puedes confiar en ellos... (pero solo por el momento   )

(musica de la dimension desconocida)

YouTube - Twilight Zone intro.


Tienen sede con personal en Mexico, pero los almacenes estan en USA... asi que de la importacion no te salvas...


----------



## bb1

eidtech dijo:
			
		

> bb1 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Es falso? en la tercera foto
> 
> http://66.196.80.202/babelfish/tran...acks/browseCustomerPhotos.dx/sku.7882~id.6439
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pues no parece, creo que aun no falsifican transistores de baja potencia, aunque quiiien sabe... de los chinos podemos esperar todo...
Hacer clic para expandir...


No, me refería al integrado de Motorola, ya que según leo Motorola cambió de nombre


----------



## Cacho

bb1 dijo:
			
		

> No, me refería al integrado de Motorola, ya que según leo Motorola cambió de nombre



No veo el Motorola del que hablás, pero sobre eso de que no fabrica más integrados, tenés razón.
En el último párrafo de este post tenés los datos.

Saludos


----------



## bb1

Ya había leído también tu post.

En el enlace que puse, la tercera foto en el circuito impreso sale un integrado de ocho patas con el anagrama de motorola.


----------



## Cacho

bb1 dijo:
			
		

> ¿Es falso? en la tercera foto
> 
> http://66.196.80.202/babelfish/tran...acks/browseCustomerPhotos.dx/sku.7882~id.6439



¿La foto es la que se llama "por el frapp 1024x1085"?
Ahí hay un integrado SMD de 8 patas (un 12f629), pero el logo no es de Motorola sino de Microchip.

Saludos


----------



## arields1

La fabrica de componentes que era Motorola ahora se llama ON.


----------



## Cacho

Hola Ariel.

Motorola se separó en "OnSemi" y "Freescale".
"On" para los semiconductores y "Freescale" para microcontroladores y afines.
Esto fue allá por 2000, por eso los transistores que digan se Motorolas y estén fechados después de ese año no sólo son falsos, sino que están fabricados por un tarado.

Saludos


----------



## arields1

Gracias por la precisión!


----------



## bb1

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> bb1 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Es falso? en la tercera foto
> 
> http://66.196.80.202/babelfish/tran...acks/browseCustomerPhotos.dx/sku.7882~id.6439
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ¿La foto es la que se llama "por el frapp 1024x1085"?
> Ahí hay un integrado SMD de 8 patas (un 12f629), pero el logo no es de Motorola sino de Microchip.
> 
> Saludos
Hacer clic para expandir...



Es verdad, me equivoqué.


----------



## luch_ladru

Aqui va mi aporte todos transistores motorola MJ 150015 Serie 102, comprados en el mismo lugar y el mismo dia. Observen


----------



## Cacho

Hola Luch

Caíste en la trampa (igual que todos nosotros) de los transistores falsos.

Recorté dos fotos de las tuyas para poner como ejemplo, son _Moto trucho 1_ y _2_.
Motorola *nunca* escribió los datos de sus componentes "a lo largo", como en la foto _Moto Trucho 1_ (si ves uno escrito así, es falso SEGURO), sino "a lo ancho" como en _Moto Trucho 2_.
Lo que mencionás como "lote" es en realidad la fecha de fabricación. En _Moto Trucho 2_ se ve arriba uno fechado 9638. Eso quiere decir "Año 1996, Semana 38".
Allá por 2000, Motorola se separó y no fabricó más semiconductores con esa marca. Ahora son ON (transistores) y Freescale (microcontroladores y esas cosas).
El de abajo de la foto tiene las marcas en el sentido correcto, pero dice ser Motorola y está fabricado en 0102 (2001, Semana 2). Falso seguro porque Motorola ya no fabricaba más transistores en esa époco. Debería ser ON, y además el lugar de fabricación (México) va como última línea y sólo debe decir MEX.

Te mando una foto que acabo de sacar de un par de ON MJ15003 y 4 originales (ON Originales.jpg). Se ven distintos a los que te vendieron. Cuando los vayas a comprar, fijate que se vean como estos por lo menos. No es garantía de que sean originales, pero aunque sea serán falsificaciones cuidadas.

Saludos


----------



## luch_ladru

Hola no sabioa lo de las fechas pero tenes razon en una potencia tengo los ON que no se quemaron nunca. Gracias


----------



## arields1

Yo uso el chequeador del cual subí el circuito acá, con él verifico otros transistores, los ON son exelentísimos.


----------



## Tacatomon

Le arruinaron la fabrica de TR¨S a toshiba... Nada mas falta que tambien se lleven a ON semiconductor. Hasta donde piensan llegar los piratas, falsificadores, etc.

Una pregunta, los productos en stok de newark mexico estan en bodegas de mexico o aun asi los importan desde USA, Parece ser que hay una bodega en monterrey o algo asi.

saludos


----------



## Chico3001

Newark tiene stock en Mexico       eso es una novedad... quiere decir que ya no tenemos que hacer importaciones?     


Sea como sea hasta donde tengo entendido Newark tiene productos de confianza traidos desde fabricante....


----------



## fernandob

che uds. los abren como latas de atun !


----------



## Cacho

Y... una vez que se queman...
Lo abrís, te comés el pescado y después posteás la foto  

Los minitornos son buenísimos para esto. Con un disquito de corte (transistor agarrado con una morsa por aquello de que los deditos se rebanan fácil) los abrís en un momento. Si no es TO3, sino algún encapsulado plástico, martillo y a darle sobre un lateral.

Saludos


----------



## Guest

.

con relacion al transistor 2n3553, 

compre en la zona de pompella un transistor que decia PH 2n3553  (u$s 5) y cuando los reviso en mi "taller" estaba en corto emisor-colector,

pensando que la casa de electronica de pompella me cag_  fui a otra casa en la zona de liniers y compre otro transistor que decia PH 2n3553,
cuando llego a mi "taller" me encuentro que tambien estaba en corto emisor-colector,

al final me fui a otra casa y pedi un 2n3553 que no sea PH y ahora sigo con el proyecto, por lo que deduzco que el problema podria venir con una partida del PH,

a partir de ahora, aunque sea algo incomodo, voy con el tester a comprar transistores.

.


----------



## arields1

Sigue en aumento el caradurismo de los estafadores.


----------



## Tacatomon

Enca, no sera que esos transistores ya estaban usados?

De esta gente estafadora de ahora se puede esperar de todo

saludos.


----------



## fernandoae

Yo hice un reclamo en la casa donde compro componentes pero no me dieron ni 5! en donde hay que realizar la denuncia? defensa al consumidor¿?


----------



## Guest

.


tacatomon, fernandoae, la unica que queda es ir a comprar con el tester,


.


----------



## Tacatomon

Jajaja, espero que no me vean cara de loco llegando con el tester...

ya me imagino:

Sra. traigamelos para que se los testee... Los transistores.

saludos


----------



## Guest

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Jajaja, espero que no me vean cara de loco llegando con el tester...
> 
> ya me imagino:
> 
> Sra. traigamelos para que se los testee... Los transistores.
> 
> saludos




los transistores no tienen garantia, una vez que saliste de la casa de electronica; alpiste perdiste.

por que motivo no tienen probador de transistores?, cuando lo pedis te lo niegan; motivos?,
y hablamos de transistores de u$s 5, 10, 50, 100,  no del bc547,

me c*g*r*n dos veces, ahora pido que me lo prueben, si no lo hacen; saco de mi bolsito el tester y mirame como quieras!

.


----------



## josechispas

Hola , al leer esto me fui a mi banco de trabajo para verificar la marca de los circuitos integrados que eran nuevos y estaban fallados  . Se trata del LM339   de la firma ANK. 
Perdi mucho tiempo porque no podia encontrar la falla y decidi probarlo en la protoboard y alli salto que eran truchos estaban rotos.De esta marca no compro mas aunque me quede sin la solucion.
Yo agradezco todos estos comentarios porque aunque parezca increible uno esta concentrado en entender la falla que no te imaginas que fuiste a la electronica a comprar mas fallas.
saludos


----------



## arields1

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Jajaja, espero que no me vean cara de loco llegando con el tester...
> 
> ya me imagino:
> 
> Sra. traigamelos para que se los testee... Los transistores.
> 
> saludos


Creo que hace falta más que un tester, hay muchas veces que los medís con el tester, lo ponés y se quema solo.


----------



## Tacatomon

EL tester solo sirve para comprobar la capacitancia entre las terminales de los Tr´s, tambien sirve checar la ganacia con un multimetro en HFE, solo que los transistores piratas de ahora, los estan haciendo casi "iguales" a los originales, dando falsos positivos... Uno se lo lleva a casa y voala, se convierten en casi en un instante en maquinas de humo...

Lo unico que se me ocurre es llevar la maquina prueba-transistores que anda por ahi enla web, adaptada con un invesor de 12VCD a 127VAC para probar antes de comprar.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob

saben que pasa?
y no les extrañe.

le dicen al del msotrador que quieren probarlos y sacan uds una cajita con un probador.

y el del msotador les dice:

"momento ! que e seso ? como se que no me los va sa quemar vos con eso ? .
esto es lo que vendo /tengo , si te sirve lo llevas, sino no .


es un tema delicado el asunto .
un tema de merda.

yo creo que si necesito variso de esos componentes y dudo :
compro uno, lo pruebo y luego voy por mas.

pero como han dicho, hay que llevarse un buen probador, algo real .
es si, una historia.

hace rato queno me pasa pero me paso con :

triacs mas duros que la miercoles (el gate) 
tengo de un amigo una bolsa de mas de 50 triacs (asi se lso vendieron) que no le andaban, me los regalo, andan muy bien como SCR s   
y unos transistores tipo como los que uds. ponen que idem, en la practica tenian un beta de .......5 o menos .
si comparaba con la datasheet que me costo conseguir, estos se saturaban solo bajo amenaza     
si les cortas las patitas podes hacer lindo colgante, el cuerpo es suave. 

m r ni


----------



## arields1

Hasta ahora, lo único que me dio resultado es el circuito que publiqué acá para probar los transistores de potencia.


----------



## Tacatomon

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> saben que pasa?
> y no les extrañe.
> 
> le dicen al del msotrador que quieren probarlos y sacan uds una cajita con un probador.
> 
> y el del msotador les dice:
> 
> "momento ! que e seso ? como se que no me los va sa quemar vos con eso ? .
> esto es lo que vendo /tengo , si te sirve lo llevas, sino no .




Eso tambien ha pasado por mi cabeza... No esta de mas el dialogo, decirles la verdad de por que la prevencion al comprar semiconductores de potencia. Seguro lo van a entender, y hasta una buena amistad cosechad. Aunque es mas probable que lo manden a uno al diablo...

Saludos.


----------



## Chico3001

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> [...]Aunque es mas probable que lo manden a uno al diablo... [...]



Efectivamente... pero si TODOS comenzamos a acostumbrarnos a llegar un un tester a la tienda no les va a quedar mas remedio a los encargados que comenzar a permitir las pruebas y mejor aun , comprar productos buenos.... por que el llegar con un tester a la tienda habla mal de ella... todo el mundo se da cuenta que uno no confia en los productos que alli venden y los dueños no quieren eso...


----------



## arields1

A mí hay negocios que me los dan para que los pruebe y después les cuente si sirve.


----------



## fernandob

arields1 dijo:
			
		

> A mí hay negocios que me los dan para que los pruebe y después les cuente si sirve.



quiero trabajar en una escuela  de señoritas que me traten asi .    
que me las den para probarlas y despues les cuento


----------



## Chico3001

jajajajajaja...


----------



## Tacatomon

El clasico...

Miren, bueno, Chico3001 sabe de esto... Si vas a las electronicas de siempre en mexico... nunca el falta el viejo gruñon que te indiferencia hasta con el chakra...

Si no es asi en el centro del pais, que bien. Pero por mis rumbos nunca falta, y se me haria IMPOSIBLE ir con mi tester, si nomas cuando voy por Tr´s de baja señal, compuertas y demas, siempre estan las carotas escurridas...

Siempre he dicho que si vas a hacer algo... HAZLO, pero bien.

Saludos.


----------



## Tomasito

Para comprar cosas de potencia o caras, generalmente lo hago en casas grandes, asique con buscar en la página del fabricante si son distribuidores autorizados ya se está seguro de que no son falsificados.

Eso sí, para lugares chicos no sirve..

Pero si van a comprar 50 triacs como dijieron más arriba, bien pueden pedirlos a un mayorista como GB, o de ultima a una casa importante como GM, Elko o Cika. Se van a ahorrar dolores de cabeza, y además quizá plata (GB es BARATÍSIMO).

Pero de todas formas, si van a comprar por ejemplo, un IGBT marca IR, pueden entrar a la página de IR y fijarse qué distribuidores autorizados tienen en la zona 


PD: Conosco un negocio chico, donde hace unos años, cuando empezó lo de la falsicación por estos lados, pusieron un cartel enorme de "TRANSISTORES E INTEGRADOS NO TIENEN RECAMBIO"


----------



## fernandob

DriX dijo:
			
		

> PD: Conosco un negocio chico, donde hace unos años, cuando empezó lo de la falsicación por estos lados, pusieron un cartel enorme de "TRANSISTORES E INTEGRADOS NO TIENEN RECAMBIO"



habria que pagarles con billete falso y llevar en la remera del lado de atras (asi lo leen cuando te vas) un cartel que diga:
mis billetes no tienen recambio


----------



## fernandob

TRAPITOS SUCIOS 

ya que mencionaste a GB como proveedor y con buenos precios decidi mirar un poco , ya qu eno lo tengo lejos, y mira loq ue encontre.
el culebron de la electronica : 

http://www.diarioperfil.com.ar/edimp/0335/articulo.php?art=12506&ed=0335

aprovechen a llerlo mientras este


----------



## Tomasito

Ja, qué macanudos los tipos.

Nos hacen quedar re bien como pais esas cosas...


----------



## zeta_bola_1

que barbaro, no? y en una de esas cualquiera de nosotros puede quedar pegado si estamos en el local y llega a caer la cana buscando cosas robadas, y uno ni enterado del tema, aplauso pa los muchachos de siempre que se cag_n en los electronicos

saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Eso no es nada, si bien quiero a mi pais y me enorgullesco de ser mexicano... Pero por aqui pasan cosas peores.

Todavia me pregunto: Hasta donde llegará esto.

No me imagino un IGBT falsificado de Chorrocientos mil Voltios a mil ochomil amperes "funcionando" en el proyecto del Gran Colisionador De Hadrones...

Saludos.


----------



## Tomasito

Tienen idea si Electrónica Liniers puede llegar a tener algo falsificado?

Estoy por comprar varios Diodos/Puentes de 50A que no son baratos (Y necesito varios), y quiero estar seguro, porque por lo que ví tienen un buen precio en lo que busco.

Salu2!


PD: Los de GB son chorros nomás o también tienen falsificados? Porque en estos días también tengo que hacer una compra ahí BASTANTE grande y no quiero arriesgarme


----------



## arields1

Electrónica Liniers tiene buenos componentes.


----------



## Javier Henan Re

yo creo que si podemos hacer algo al respecto. Presentar  la denuncia de estos hechos  ante la superintendencia de industria y comercio de cada país que es la entidad que controla la calidad de la industria  y entonces se veran obligados a  certificar cada una sus productos  y señalizarlos de alguna forma es pecial y alertar e informaciónrmar a los consumidores que somos nosotros.


----------



## crimson

Aviso a los colegas de Buenos Aires: un amigo compró en DICOMSE un par de transistores MJL21193/4 gastando u$s 6 por cada uno y les duraron no más de 10 segundos. Saludos C


----------



## fernandob

Javier Henan Re dijo:
			
		

> yo creo que si podemos hacer algo al respecto. Presentar  la denuncia de estos hechos  ante la superintendencia de industria y comercio de cada país que es la entidad que controla la calidad de la industria  y entonces se veran obligados a  certificar cada una sus productos  y señalizarlos de alguna forma es pecial y alertar e informaciónrmar a los consumidores que somos nosotros.




   
perdona che ....     
de verdad ...disculpa....


----------



## electrodan

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> TRAPITOS SUCIOS
> 
> ya que mencionaste a GB como proveedor y con buenos precios decidi mirar un poco , ya qu eno lo tengo lejos, y mira loq ue encontre.
> el culebron de la electronica :
> 
> http://www.diarioperfil.com.ar/edimp/0335/articulo.php?art=12506&ed=0335
> 
> aprovechen a llerlo mientras este


  Me sorprende tu capacidad de encontrarle el "pero" a cualquier cosa...


----------



## martinvol

juanma dijo:
			
		

> Esto es el colmo de los colmos, no son transistores, pero sirve al post:
> A revisar todos nuestro capacitores gente...


mudo me dejaste, si me pasa entro a los tiros al local que me los vendio


----------



## fernandob

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> fernandob dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRAPITOS SUCIOS
> 
> ya que mencionaste a GB como proveedor y con buenos precios decidi mirar un poco , ya qu eno lo tengo lejos, y mira loq ue encontre.
> el culebron de la electronica :
> 
> http://www.diarioperfil.com.ar/edimp/0335/articulo.php?art=12506&ed=0335
> 
> aprovechen a llerlo mientras este
> 
> 
> 
> Me sorprende tu capacidad de encontrarle el "pero" a cualquier cosa...
Hacer clic para expandir...


fue hace rato, como estaban hablando de gb busque para ver precios y salio eso.
no lo busque, vino solito.
que me puse de prensa amarillista no lo niego.
pero puse gb en el buscador y salio.............


----------



## Javier Henan Re

salud amigos


----------



## Javier Henan Re

martinvol dijo:
			
		

> juanma dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esto es el colmo de los colmos, no son transistores, pero sirve al post:
> A revisar todos nuestro capacitores gente...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudo me dejaste, si me pasa entro a los tiros al local que me los vendio
Hacer clic para expandir...



De todos los colmos es la deshonestidad reinante en nuestra comunidad, que verguenza :evil:


----------



## arields1

Hay que ir con un capacímetro a comprarlos, jajaja!


----------



## fer45

los componentes y aparatos elctrónicos de todo tipo "y precios", durante decadas, lo ponga o no lo ponga, la mayor parte ..... Made in Taiwan, etc.

componentes carisimos encargados a  paises con una economia pésima, y todo por la mano de obra "barata"....... eso se ha vuelto en nuestra contra, y no con poca razon de ser, pa colmo un pais que no tiene políticas contra las falsificaciones juas juas juas..... o cobra comisión  hasta el de correos

el otro dia fuí a comprar resistores a una tienda que abastece a empresas, 
sorpresa! los mismos resistores que venden al kilo en ebay..... desde hong kong claro! 

en otra, me cobraron 1€ un led que yo sabía que era de los que se compran 100 y con su resistor a elegir para la tensión de uso.... por 5 o 6$ en ebay, shipping free! jeje

nos queda MOUSER, DIGI-KEY y R, 
y con suerte, entre varios amigos organizar las compras
que por cierto DIGI se ha pasao varios pueblos con los precios, 

y localmente, tester capacimetro y lo que haga falta

mientras tanto, suerte!


----------



## rash

ohhh¡¡¡¡ eso de un condensador dentro de cilindro metálico imitando un condensador más grande, no lo había visto nunca... todos los que hagan esas cosas son todos unos ......................"""""


----------



## maton00

jeje yo tambien tube mis percances mirad y gritad
son como los toshiba falsos letras transversales rojas y tuve que semi-explotar el transistor para botarle la tapa solo que a mi, se me borro el logo


----------



## Cacho

Pues te comento que los 2955 y 3055 tienen pastillas de alrededor de 3 a 3,5mm de lado, y el alambre es de un grosor correcto. Si el que tenés ahí abierto es falso, es una falsificación BIEN hecha. Más que la pastilla está bien centrada y posicionada. Probablemente sea funcional ese transistor.

Eso sí, de la silicona blanca arriba del silicio no se escapa...

Saludos


----------



## fernandob

Javier Henan Re dijo:


> De todos los colmos es la deshonestidad reinante en nuestra comunidad, que verguenza :evil:


 
que sabes ??????
y si el tipo escondia los diamantes en el capacitor mas chico ????
sus ahorros .
hay que seguir abriendo a ver que se encuentra al final de los capacitores (uno de 1 nF) 

y hablando de deshonestidad.........(como si este gremio fuese el vaticano ).
nadie escapa, que le sextraña ??

vivimos en este mundo, en el cual mandan alimentos en mal estado a comedores de colegios (niños chicos) .
o se venden medicamentos adulterados.
o de china , japon o uno de esos lugares (**)  mandan pilas copia de las duracell pero rebaratas por que asi se deshacen de materiales contaminantes (altamente contaminantes) lso cuales ponen dentro de las pilas y otros objetos, y encima compradores boludos , ignorantes o inescrupulosos les pagan por esa mercaderia.
la cual termina siendo desechada en tierras lejanas.

en fin.

de extrañar.........na.......para nada.

si viene bien este tema para comprar en lugares seguros o por lo menso MUESTRAS PREVIAS.

saludos y sigan siendo confiados en la vida......que un dia van a terminar embarazados 



edito: (**) ......lo digo como si en mi tierra fuesemos santos ....que salame que soy ......


----------



## electrodan

Esa de las pilas y similares no me la sabía!. Pero un "tipo común" que va a pensar en esas cosas, el compra las pilas mas baratas que haya y las pone en donde las quiere usar.


----------



## fernandob

electrodan dijo:


> Esa de las pilas y similares no me la sabía!. Pero un "tipo común" que va a pensar en esas cosas, el compra las pilas mas baratas que haya y las pone en donde las quiere usar.


 
y al poco tiempo se sulfatan, chorrean , te estropean el aparato y las tiras, y te estropean tu tierra. :evil:


----------



## palomo

Como estan amigos del foro, buenas tardes a todos, bueno continuando con esto de los transistores falsos, dejenme contarles que estos hijos de su chi........na madre cada dia hacen mejor las cosas.

Si como lo leen .

Cada dia se esfuerzan en que sus productos sean mejor, y antes de que me linchen con sus comentarios les cuento porque.

Haciendo unas compras por el centro de mi pais y al pasar por una tienda de electronica, decidi comprar unos transistores (nunca esta de mas tener unos cuantos) en especial los 2SC5200 y su complementario el 2SA a lo mejor me pica el gusanito de fabricar el LADALEC o MELODY como quieran llamarle, y me enconte con lo siguiente.

Les mando las siguientes fotos y me diran si no estos chinitos se esfuerzan.

En la primera foto el transistor de la izquierda es original, sacado de un Peavey 400 si se fijan al final tiene la leyenda JAPAN aunque ya casi se le borro la nomenglatura, paso la prueba del foco con mencion honorifica, el de la derecha es mas falso que un billete de tres dolares, aunque si sirve no me atrevo a usarlo, lo tengo de recuerdo de algo que nunca debi de haber comprado.

En la segunda foto, el transistor que les comento su nomenglatura ya no esta pintada, mas bien ahora esta grabada sobre el plastico, o sea imposible de borrar solo les falto poner en nombre de TOSHIBA y les juro que juraria que son originales.

En la tercer foto, lo compare con uno que es TOSHIBA original y tiene su nomenglatura grabado a laser, asi que ahora entienden el porque cada dia se esfuerzan mas estos chinitos, lastima que el esfuerzo solamente sea en la apariencia porque sus transistores se siguen quemando luego luego.

En la ultima foto los transistores despues de hacerles la prueba del foco, los dos ya son cadaberes electronicos, hmmmm creo que me pueden servir para hacer un llavero muy mono, solo les corto bien las patitas al ras y ya les encontre una funcion donde en verdad perduraran un tiempo, asi que amigos mucho ojo con lo que compran.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Palomo, te recomiendo pedir tus transistores en linea por medio de la empresa Newark, tiene pagina web en español y encuentras muchos modelos de transistores de potencia utiles. Ahora para nuestro bien, STmicroelectronics acaba de sacar unos transistores parecidos a los complementarios 2SC5200 y 2SA1943... 2STC5200 y 2STA1943. Tienen las mismas caracteristicas y como son nuevos van a tardar en sacarles la copia pirata.

Saludos


----------



## mendek

no puede ser que esto pase en la electronica deberas que cualquier chavo electrico o electronico se desepcionaria de que pase esto en nuestro medio, imaginense si esto pasa en otros paises yo que vivo en mexico donde no se sabe si uno mismo es el original o ya lo piratearon :evil: aaaaaaaaaaaa por queeeeee!!!!!! no puede ser que un capacitor adentro de otro noooo pero bueno lo que es querer ganar dinero facil


----------



## maton00

lo bueno es que hay algunas tiendas que te dan a escojer( ofrecen )los piratas o los originales y te explican bien sus diferencias y precios


----------



## vientozonda

¡No puede ser! lo del capacitor no lo puedo creer es el colmo!


----------



## chucky.122

no te puedo creer es como si alguien me mando una señal jajaj les cuento lo que me paso a mi hoy soy estudiante de una escuela tecnica estoy ya en el ultimo año (3º) y hoy revisamos los 52 transistores de potencia que son los mjl21194 y mjl21193 para hacer amplificador stereo de 100watt por canal bueno nos pusimos a revisar con carga y que paso son los mas truchos cuando los probamos y vimos que tenian fuga y no llegaba al voltaje requerido de 250 volt nos quisimos morir salieron 7 dolares cada uno mañana vamos a reclamar y a denunciar a esos chavones cuando me acuerde les pongo el nombre de la casa queda en parque chacabuco tengan cuidado y suerte .


----------



## avr

hola

os mando una foto de un 2N3055 de marca toshiba que compré el otro día, es falso, pero como se decía unos post atrás, no es tan malo como pudiera pensarse, la pastilla mide unos 4mm, pero los alambres son un poco finos; echadle un ojo:


http://img242.imageshack.us/i/dscn1079u.jpg/

la pastilla de silicio venía totalmente cubierta de la goma blanca que suelen poner, la he quitado para que veais como es


saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

avr dijo:


> hola
> 
> os mando una foto de un 2N3055 de marca toshiba que compré el otro día, es falso, pero como se decía unos post atrás, no es tan malo como pudiera pensarse, la pastilla mide unos 4mm, pero los alambres son un poco finos; echadle un ojo:
> 
> 
> http://img242.imageshack.us/i/dscn1079u.jpg/
> 
> la pastilla de silicio venía totalmente cubierta de la goma blanca que suelen poner, la he quitado para que veais como es
> 
> 
> saludos



... No es tan malo... ¿Eh?, Sometelo a una carga baja en el amplificador, pon por unos instantes la salida en corto, quita la ventilacion, inyecta un pico de señal en la entrada, Sobrealimentalo:evil::evil::evil:!!!!!!!!!

En serio, eso nada más sirve como llavero.
Mira que tengo 8 MJ215022 trabajando desde hace 8 Años con tantas salidas en corto quemando el fusible a FULL!!!, cargas de 2 ohms, picos de señal y sobretensiones por rayos!!!!. Son rocas!

Saludos!!!


----------



## avr

si, pero el problema es encontrar una tienda donde vendan transistores originales, aunque sean caros; si sé que me va a dar buen servicio, no me importa pagar más, pero la cosa es que los tengan


----------



## Tacatomon

avr dijo:


> si, pero el problema es encontrar una tienda donde vendan transistores originales, aunque sean caros; si sé que me va a dar buen servicio, no me importa pagar más, pero la cosa es que los tengan



Pista: Google+Newarkinone

Es online

Saludos!!!


----------



## ernestogn

y yo que pensaba quejarme por que del ultimo lotecito de componentes que compre niguno de los BC548 anda., 







(la foto es para presumir)


----------



## FavioS35

no habra por ahi ... TDA falsificados tambien?.., aqui en Peru, habia escases del TDA2050 y sus variantes, repentinamente han vuelto al mercado...


----------



## panama1974

Saludos amigos foreros , este integrado lo compre donde el asiatico y se averio en 2 meses , la foto es tomada de la web cam disculpen por la resolucion , salu2.


----------



## palomo

Falso,falso, falso y mas falso que un billete de U$S 3 (como odio esa gomita blanca)


----------



## zeta_bola_1

panama, un stk??

saludos


----------



## panama1974

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> panama, un stk??
> 
> saludos



 es un stk4192II  , esa gomita indica que es falso ? que caracteristica tiene que tener en la parte externa para saber si es original , salu2.


----------



## Tacatomon

Los que se fabricaban antes era una especie de silicon transparente, completamente transparente.

Tenía unas fotos, si las encuentro, las subo.

Saludos!!!


----------



## pandacba

La falsificación en realidas es más vieja que todos nosotros juntos, y no es privativo de los chinos, cuando no esitian fabricas de nada de esto en ese pais, la NASA compro una partida de semiconductores y oh! sorpres eran falsos!! esto ocurrio hace muchos años y es real se emitieron comunicados de prensa y todo denunciando el echo.

Con las telas ha pasado lo mismo, los que tengan mas de 40 recordaran la tela de arpillera de los pantalones Lee, Levis entre otros que era muy buena y muy duradera, tambien en ese tiempo fue falsificada, tenia el mismo aspecto pero no la misma caida ni la misma durabilidad, claro eso solo era el cominezo primero fueron las telas luego las marcas... al igual que los jeans falsos...

En aquellos años Cibie la famos marca francesa de optica para automoviles reunio a los representantes de la marca de todo el mundo y asus especilalestas, les presento una optica determinada y luego otra igual  y les pidio que determinaran cual era legitima Cibie y cual era falsa, nadie pudo darse cuenta, y el mismo dueño de cibie les mostro la única diferencia biisble un remache apenas fuea de lugar respecto al original

Y podria seguir, repuestos para automotor, electrodomesticos, repuestos no originales de pesima calidad.....

Los STK originale y no  y los retruchos, los famosos trnasitores de los AIWA que son darlingtons fabricado oh que casualidad el original es chino, quien el fabricante de los STR los originales son buenisimos como todos sus productos, les hablo de la firma Sarken y hace unos años los STR en capsula TO3 metalica de que tenian tres pines, los comprabas y no andaban y comprabas otro y no habia caso, no venia uno solo que sirviera no se conseguia asi de simple, los comerciante ante la ola de quejas no lo trajeron mas, hoy en dia ese integrado se consigue y funcion bien, lo utilizaban entre otros Hitachi, Dewo...
Los transitores del AIWA los FNP101 Y FNP102  utilizados en lso amplificadores clse H de la marca al cambiarlos poninedolos a que entren en regimen de temperatura a muy bajo volumen a apenas unos 2/4W  romperse, si no que no soportaron la maxima potencia asi a muy bajo volumen se rompen claor los falsos porque los originales son muy buenos.

El tema de los transistores Toshiba ha sido un dolor para la marca no solo los 2SC2922 y el 2Sa1216 sino toda su gama de alta potencia, que ha echo mil cosas para que no sena falsificados pero en la cadena alguien se queda con los originales y entregan los falsos y los buenos se consiguen en el mercado negro a varias veces el valor real.

El UC3842, integrado de fuentes switching muy utilizado sobre todo en monitores, y tambien en algunas marcas y modelos de TV entreo otros, vieenen muy malos un amigo colega debio entregar su monitor para evitar que un iracundo cliente le destrozara el taller, yo lo vi un poco y tampoco pude hacerlo funcionar, tiempo despues me traen un monitor que utiliza dicho integrado, el circuito es muy simple, al cambiarlo no anduvo tene el circuito del monitor y la hoja de datos del integrado en cuestion y nada, empece ha realizar todo tipo de mediciones, comprobar muy bien cada componente pensando que no oscilaba, pero en una de sus patas esta el katodo de un zener y all la tension era casi nula, como se alimenta de los 308 revise el puente de diodos las R de alto valor que suelen abrirse, el regulador de 12 que toma tension del propio choper y nada mido el zeñer (en el integrado fuera del chasis ) y masa y oh sorpresa cortocircuito casi total en ambos sentidos, me voy a mi proveedor porque habiamos comprdo cuatro en total y tenian problemas asi que le digo obvio no me queria creer porque suele traer componentes muy buenos pero le pido que me deje medir una par de CI nuevos le muestro la hoja de datos para que se quede tranquilo, accede a regañadientes me pone varios y alli veo que habia de tres fabricantes distintos y los que eran del mismo que yo tenia tenian ese problema y las otra marca no, me  pidio que midiera varios mas y erectivamente los de esa marca la mayoria tenian el zener en corto por lo que los separo para reclamarselo a su proveedor incluso los que estaban bien. puse el bueno y obvio funiono a la perfección.

Hay que ser justo en lo siguiente, y ocurre con todos los fabricantes, hay una cierta cantidad de mercaderia que sale con fallas, y el fabricante que lleva estadisticas de eso te dice al venderte los lotes, este lote de 1000 componente la mitad no sirve, a ellos le sale muy caro seleecionarlos y le dice al comprador como hacer para verificar cuales estan buenos y cuales no, Esta en el comprador hacer la verificacion, obvio es más facil mandar a la venta el lote entero, total si lo pagaron una ganga. El fabricante lo vendio a coso para recuperar los gastos y el que lo compro obtienen ganancias extras muy amplias y como es buen negocio busca este tipo de lotes por el rind economico para ellos y para la perdida de nuestros bolsillos de dinero de tiempo y salud en la mala sangre que nos hacemos. Yo vi hace años vender STK a precios muy convenintes pero el carte te decia que solo funcioaba la mitad(hablamos de unidade Stereo) y cada uno venia con un papel pegado y te decia que mitad funcionaba y que mitad no. Eran bien baratos preo sabias que lo comprabas asi y esto no es nuevo ni malo tampoco gracias a ellos han salido al mercado muy buenos productos a buen precio gracias a lo que mencione antes y como?

Las computdoras Sinclair(que nostalgia) si aquellas que terminaron dieron origen al IBM-PC compatible, venian en 16Kb de memoria y 48Kb, pero de resultas el chip de memoria que internamente estaba constituido en dos bancos era del doble de capacidad, en la placa existia un puente que habilitaba uno u otro banco segun el que estuviera bueno, esto pemitio abaratar costos y hacerlas mas accesibles, recordar los que teinen mas de 40 que habia muchas marcas y una batalla por cual era mejor y mas barata.
y saio un articulo creo que fue en Elektor o Electronica Practica no recuerdo bien que hablaba de sustiuir el integrado original por uno bueno y habilitar los dos bancos en forma interna para tener el doble de memoria y no utilizar las expansión estenra que era cara.

Si hay fabricantes de cosas malas es porque hay quien las compra, si nadie comprara a quien les venderian? Es el mismo mal de muchas cosas. Hasta la  próxima


----------



## joelexel

Hola amigos puede ser q*UE* aca en Mendoza Argentina aya comprado un LM3886 trucho por que termine ayer de armar el circuito y esta mas muerto... le pongo voltaje al mute y nada no se que hacer y al leer esto me surgio la duda


----------



## Quercus

Hola a todos. Aquí tienen dos de un lote que compre y como ya no me fio ni de mi sombra abrí uno de cada para estar seguro, antes de esto  puse dos en un amplificador de 60w ESP  a 8H y  90 w a 4H, funcionaron como si fuesen autenticos con las dos cargas durante las pruebas,  no se cuanto hubiesen aguantado, porque la verdad,  es de las  mejores falsificaciones que he visto. Al comprarlos  los pase por la prueba del foco y la pasaron como los auténticos, eso me tranquilizo pero tenía la duda. Como los quiero para un amplificador de 300w  ESP  tenía que estar seguro de su autenticidad,  por eso los abri, y “sorpresa” Coloque algunos en el de 300w, funcionando perfectamente  alimentado a 54v. Como si fuesen autenticos. Si no fuese porque he visto su interior,  pensaría que son autenticos todos. 
  El de la izquierda “ON” autentico y el de la derecha “Motorola falsillo”. Despues de haberlo probado, no quiero  decir falso. NO tengo datos de lo que pueda dar de si un transistor como este puesto en un amplificador como el 60w ESP o similar,(en cuanto a durabilidad quiero decir) donde no esta demasiado exprimido a 8H, igual refrigerándolo bien y poniendo un buen protector de altavoces  por si las moscas me sorprendería.
  Ya he localizado MJL21195 -96, espero tener más suerte, estos si son “ON” los dos y al ser un transistor más moderno han tenido menos tiempo de falsificarlos, pero eso nunca se puede asegurar. Si quiero estar seguro tendré que romper otros dos y valen 5€ la pieza.
  Os dejo el famoso circuito  del foco para comprobar los transistores por si le sirve a alguien, con un pequeño pcb para comprobar los pnp y los npn, aunque no es infalible como he podido comprobar,  funciona, dejándolos  “cadáver”  cuando son muy falsos, creo que mejor así que puestos  y “””” ¿Qué abre hecho mal que no funciona? “””“
  Se me olvidaba,  si lo usan para el que no lo conozca, es conveniente refrigerar el transistor a examen, pues  calienta.
  Saludos


----------



## Quercus

Hola a todos.
  Pongo una foto de lo que te puedes encontrar: Pueden ser falsos o puede que a la hora de ensamblar lo han hecho al revés, lo compre tal cual se ve, por lo menos han tenido la decencia de torcer las patas para que no te equivoques, cuando lo colocas funciona bien pero queda raro y sospechoso.
  Saludos


----------



## oscar5fg

Que tal ,yo tambien pase por lo mismo hace un tiempo, me paso con el stk 412-050, aguantaba menos de una hora y eran cadaver, la verdad que no sabia que podia ser, hasta que se me dio por hacerle la autopsia y sorpresa, esa maldita goma blanca, co un aiwa me paso algo parecido,le cambie los darlington y los fet pues era clase h, funcionaba pero no me funcionaba la etapa de conmutacion que depende de dos mosfet, me dejaban pasar el voltage de alta sin polarizarlos, la sorpresa mia fue al medirlo y darme cuenta que en ves de ser canal n era canal p, y que conducia en todo momento por quedar en directa el diodo interno, cuando tuve la oportunidad fui a la casa de electronica que me conocen desde mis tiempos de taller en el cole, les comente lo que me paso y les pedi un tester y estaba toda la tanda mal, el vendedor me dijo que hasta ahora nadie se habia quejado (pienso que puede ser porque el amplificador andaba auque calentaba mas de lo normal) y me dio otros de otra tanda, lo destacable de mi extensa historia es que al tiempo fui por algunos mas y estaban vendiendo los mismos fallados y como si nada, la verdad que aveces uno no sabe que pensar, el mosfet que les comento es el k2723, la verdad que no son malos los truchos, al contrario, son muy buenos como canal p, tanto que en mi caso me quedo la duda si se trataba solo de un error de rotulado, no se si a ustedes les paso.

  Una cosa que me gustaria saber si se podria hacer es una tabla con los principaler transistores de potencia de los ya mencionados que se sepan que son originales y medir capacidades , ya que tengo entendido que hay gran diferencia con los falcificados, desde ya me a resultado muy util la info, sobre todo lo de medir el chasis con la masa de los stk.


----------



## blasidalen

Hola queme accidentalmente un 2n3773 y lo abrí, la pastilla mide 4,2 x4,2 alguien sabe si sera autentico.Es on (motorola) y tiene mui buen aspecto interno,pero me parece pequeña la pastilla.


----------



## palomo

Imagino que tus medidas son en milimetros, y dime como lograste medir .02 decimas o fue a ojimetro, de todas maneras no te preocupes que mas de 4mm. son buenos, claro que todo depende de que transistor sea, y para el que mencionas esta OK, si fuera un 3055 con 3mm. estaria correcto.

Saludos


----------



## blasidalen

Muchas gracias por contestar,me quedo mas tranquilo,sinó tendría malos tambien los otros 7 que tengo montados.Son 4 milímetros y 2 decimas (4,2mm) lo medí con calibre(pie de rei).


----------



## oscar5fg

Les comento que tengo una luz de emergencia de 60 led , nueva , sin abrir, cada tanto le hago un ciclo a la bateria  y note que cada ves me duraba menos, procedia abrirlo para ver si era la bateria, me parecia raro porque tenia menos de 5 meses y a lo sumo 20 ciclos, revisando encontre un 7808 que se usa para limitar el voltage de carga y tenia 7.3V. en su salida y 12v. en la entrada, lo remplase y funciona ok, lo raro es que lo desarme y tiene el pegamento blanco, mi duda es si de fabrica tambien le ponen esos componentes truchos porque no se dan cuenta o porque piensan que va a aguantar? que sera?


----------



## palomo

Eso se llama: Ganas de ahorrar jajaja, Puede pasar que el fabricante al buscar un provedor se hace una licitacion para encontrar el que mas varato les surta X componente, y este presenta los componentes con calidad, pero al ganar la licitacion y empezar a surtir tratan de ganar un pooooco mas de plata, empezando a surtir entre los componentes buenos componentes chinos o de dudosa procedencia, otro caso seria que lo que compraste sea "Made in China" de ahi puede venir la falla.  

Saludos.


----------



## Tavo

Una sola vez me clavé con 6 transistores 2N3055 de esos que dicen Toshiba con letras rojas que se borran pasándoles el dedo... Y desde ese día les tomé bastante asco a los 3055. No son malos para nada. El tema es conseguir los originales.

Y también estoy re podrido de los componentes falsos, capacitores, circuitos integrados... muchas cosas... Por eso ahora me puse bien, pero bien eh, desconfiado. Antes de comprar el componente lo miro por todos lados, lo huelo, por poco no me lo meto a la boca para ver si detecto el gustito de la silicona blanca... jaja!!!

Definitivamente, no acepto mas componentes falsos.
[IRONÍA] Aunque tenga que pagar 10 pesos por un BC548, lo prefiero original. [/IRONÍA]
  

Ojalá esto de las falsificaciones se extinga de una buena vez y podamos volver a comprar con confianza...

Saludos!
Tavo10


----------



## jechu094

foreros les comento que hay tda2050 falsificados, aunque paresca mentira, hasta esos los falsifican, al comprarlo noté que no tenia los espacios que les ponen a los lados, pero como son tan baratos nuna pensé que los podian falsificar, cuando lo conecté al amplificador funcionó pero a los 2 dias explotó.

era tan falso que ni siquiera votó el olorcito caracteristico de los tda2050 (ese olorcito como a azufre), subo las fotos cuando cargue la cam


----------



## blasidalen

Los tda 2030 tambíen, compre varios hace un año,me los vendieron a  sesenta centimos de euro cada uno,no funcionaban los amplificadores que estaba montando con ellos(120w con 2 tda 2030+ 4transistores en puente).Por aquel entonces desconocía la existencia de falsificados,así que me rompí mucho la cabeza y perdí muchas horas en buscar una falla que no existía en el circuito.Finalmente lo solucioné con integrados comprados en otro sitio;de los que compré varatos ni uno aproveché,en su momento abrí uno de ellos por curiosidad y las pastillas eran de tamaño ridículo,aunque como ya mencioné no conocía el tema de los truchos y no sabía por tanto como debían ser.

Tambien el integrado LM317K truchísimo reventó al momento y pagué 4 euros por el .
salu2


----------



## Tavo

*Jechu094 y blasidalen:*

Tienen mucha razón con lo que dicen de los integrados esos...
Puedo asegurar los que yo compré y que pocos andan.
*TDA2030*, *TDA2040*, *TDA2050*, *LM1875*... Todos esos que son similares, los falsificados poco andan.
Fíjense que ahora hace poco compré integrados para amplificadores chicos y no me fijé cuando los compré. Resulta que son todos truchos. Y ahí los tengo guardados, no los pienso usar, no me quiero defraudar...

Incluso las patas de los truchos *son mas finas que los originales!* Eso lo pueden notar comprando un TDA2050 ORIGINAL ST Microelectronics y uno trucho, es increíble... Se nota muchísimo, hasta el encapsulado tiene algunas diferencias con los originales...

Saludos a todos!
*Y cuídense de las falsificaciones!!*

Tavo10


----------



## alaraune

Hola, he pensado en comprar fet's IRFP250 en AG Electronica en Mèxico, alguien ha comprado èsos fet's ahì para saber si son originales o falsificados?


----------



## Tacatomon

... Personalmente, desconfiaría de cualquier Semiconductor de potencia aquí en méxico... Más de un IRFP...
Pero, Puedes corroborarlo con otras personas que hayan comprado ahí.

La ultima vez que encare un proyecto serio con transistores de potencia, los mandé a pedirlos a USA.

Saludos!!!


----------



## alaraune

Gracias por la respuesta, espero a alguien que haya comprado ahì, por cierto, con que empresa/representante los mandaste traer los componentes de USA? estoy pensando hacer la compra de dichos componentes por Ebay, que opinan?


----------



## Tacatomon

Aquí: http://mexico.newark.com/jsp/search...questid=80732&isGoback=false&isRedirect=false

Saludos!!!


----------



## edippo

Agrego mis fotitos de los trt truchos o falsos.....

son los que compre en *electronica el universo* en once (Bs As) 
primero habia comprado unos tip35c que eran originales tenian el logito de IR rectifier despues fui y me dijo que de esa no le quedaban que estas eran "japonesas" por eso era distinto encapsulado pero que eran originales igual jajajaj los compre y bue ahi el resultado, a los dos dias se empezaron a MULTIPLICARSE,  el plastico por un lado y el metal por otro jajaj
y los trt 2sc3281 no soportaron 5 minutos tension de fuente +-33Vcc con poca tension (lamparita de proteccion) andubo unos minutos sin la proteccion a la mier** todo jejej

creo que en esta seccion deberian permitir que uno se desahogue 
la  put*** lafjoa@#~23 y la re@#&% .......


----------



## zeta_bola_1

el universo cual es?? de boulogne sur mer y valentin gomez, por boulogne, para el ledo de once, la segunda casa?? o una a mitad de cuadra??

saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

He de decir, con respeto de todos los presentes, que esos transistores son una m***da, nada más, nada menos... :enfadado:


----------



## Nimer

Vengo a traerles fotitos de los 2N3055 que compré el año pasado en Microelectrónica (Sobre Perón, esquina paraná) que venían pintados con un esmalte gris y la inscripción encima. Recién abrí uno para que lo vean. 

No trae la pastita blanca, y la pastilla mide 2 x 2 milímetros.

Saludos!

Ah! Les dejo dicho que en Electrónica Liniers me quisieron vender unos MJ15001 marca Motorola (con la M y todo) a $8. Obvio que dije que no. 


*AGREGO:* Estos mismos son los que me quisieron vender, sólo que MJ15001. Idénticos.


----------



## Tacatomon

Ese chip es de 2N2222A


----------



## ernestogn

los vendedores o responsables de las casas de eletronica estaran al tanto de este seguimiento de los transistores falsos? 
habria que llevarles una copia


----------



## Nimer

En la Bolsa Electrónica (Boulogne Sur Mer)también tienen los MJ15015 "motorola". $8,40 cada uno.

Al lado conseguí unos MJ15003 de ON a $9. En media horita les digo si volaron en pedazos.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

aparentemente los transistores que compro nimer no solo volaron del circuito, tambien lo hicieron volar a el, ya que nunca paso por aca a comentar como les habia ido a los transistores. RIP


----------



## Nimer

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> aparentemente los transistores que compro nimer no solo volaron del circuito, tambien lo hicieron volar a el, ya que nunca paso por aca a comentar como les habia ido a los transistores. RIP




Los MJ15003 resultaron ser tan falsos que no servían NI PARA EXPLOTAR. $36 menos.
Voy a sacarme la bronca con el chino del supermercado al menos.


----------



## eserock

Aqui les dejos tres transistores que cuando los compre, en primera caros y perfectamente sellados en emopaque individual al sacarlos  y colocarlos  en el amplificador de rf de 1MHz al calentarse comoenzan a botar la pintura porque no es ningun metalizado, y al poco tiempo dejan de funcionar sin mas, estos fueron comprados en AG al devolverlos me dijeron que sin el logo y mara del componente no se puede comprobar que eran los de ellos, otra persona trato de comprar el mismo transistor con ello y ya no habia en existencia.

aqui estan la foto no me permitia subirla


----------



## ehbressan

Hola, este es mi primer post y quiero contribuir al tema con el siguiente link a la página de Rode:

http://sound.whsites.net/counterfeit.htm

Ademas es interesante el sig. articulo :

http://sound.whsites.net/manufacture.htm

Está directamente relacionado con el tema.


----------



## Tacatomon

eserock dijo:


> Aqui les dejos tres transistores que cuando los compre, en primera caros y perfectamente sellados en emopaque individual al sacarlos  y colocarlos  en el amplificador de rf de 1MHz al calentarse comoenzan a botar la pintura porque no es ningun metalizado, y al poco tiempo dejan de funcionar sin mas, estos fueron comprados en AG al devolverlos me dijeron que sin el logo y mara del componente no se puede comprobar que eran los de ellos, otra persona trato de comprar el mismo transistor con ello y ya no habia en existencia.
> 
> aqui estan la foto no me permitia subirla




AJjjaaj, Más falsos que billete de 8 Pesos (Only on México)


----------



## HADES

Tacatomon dijo:


> AJjjaaj, Más falsos que billete de 8 Pesos (Only on México)



Pues me quedo atonito con lo de los transistores falsos pero no se porque no crear un identificador de transistores falsos bueno tal ves si se puede tal ves un poco exagerado pero en fin lo dejo en una iniciativa a y tacatomon (Not only in mexico also too in Guatemala )saludos


----------



## A.V.

Los TDA7294 también vienen falsos, igual se ven a simple vista, las patitas son más finitas y cromadas (los originales son de color gris opaco) algunos andaban 2 minutos, otros ni arrancaban y estaban puestos en una placa que suelo hacer con frecuencia hace años, cosa que descarto que sea un problema externo. No tengo fotos porque los fuí a devolver (había comprado en cantidad) y me los aceptaron asintiendo mi sospecha (confirmada).
Otros con los que pasa algo parecido son los TDA2005, se calientan apenas un poco y se activa la protección térmica.
Fueron comprados en Dimexar (Av Cordoba al 6081 en Cap. Fed. Bs. As. Argentina)
Saludos


----------



## venon

Bueno muchacos ya compre los MJ15003 en 11 compre un solo que es re trucho a 8 pesos y en peron entre parana y uruguay compre los posta se notan en el peso de echo aca les mando la foto los flacos tiene a montones

A mi entender el de la derecha es el Original  y a la Izquierda el trucho


----------



## Tavo

Tal cual, así es Venon.

El de la derecha, original; el de la izquierda, falsificado. Me alegro que los hayas conseguido originales... Son muy buenos.
Podrías aclarar donde compraste los originales? En que casa de electrónica?

Saludos!
T10

PD: Es clara la diferencia, uno dice "MEXICO" y otro "MEX", éste es el original.


----------



## Cacho

Alguien que por fin encontró originales (o unas falsificaciones muuuuuuuuuuy buenas).
¿Dónde los compraste (exactamente) y a cuánto?

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien

habría que ver una foto de perfil para poder ver el espesor de la chapa del disipador ,debe ser  por eso la diferencia de pesos entre uno y otro transistor
saludos


----------



## venon

Siempre tube buena referencia de esa casa, aca mando la data

Tte. Gral. J. D. Peron 1455 (Capital Federal) 
Tel / Fax (011) 4371-0123 
http://www.microelectronicash.com 

Me recorri todo el bario de Once y todos pero todos mas truchos que yo como Electronico jeje y eso es muy trucho 

Fue la unica casa que en contre que vendian estos Supuestos Originales. El precio es de el *03* 19.75$ y el *04* 17.80$

El trucho me costo 8 pesos


----------



## Cacho

tsunami dijo:


> habría que ver una foto de perfil para poder ver el espesor de la chapa del disipador ,debe ser  por eso la diferencia de pesos entre uno y otro transistor


En los originales el peso está adentro. La chapa de abajo es finita (más o menos 1,5mm) pero adentro tienen mucho más material. En los falsos la chapa esa suele ser bastante más gruesa para igualar el peso sin agregar el material adentro.

@Venon
¿Podés poner fotos de la parte de abajo de los transistores? (y me llevo esta parte para "Transistores Falsificados" )

Saludos

Edit
Me olvidaba: El trucho que tenés no es taaaaaaaaan trucho. Nimer ya los usó y le dieron buenos resultados.


----------



## el-rey-julien

san  por eso quería ver el grosor de la chapita,cierta ves al apretar esos tr con chapa gruesa(al disipador del amplificador) ,se despegaba la rápita de arriba del transistor ,mas truchos imposibles ,no duraron nada,sin enbargo los de la chapita mas delgadas me dieron buenos resultados,por eso me fijo siempre el grosor de la chapita para saber si son buenos o no ,
saludos


----------



## venon

Mañana subo mas fotos Ahora no tengo una camara a la mano.
los 2 tiene masomenos el mismo espesor como dijo el amigo Cacho  es de 1.5 mm
esteticamente son identicos cambia un poco en lar terminaciones el Original mejor terminado 
Me mostraron unos genericos que la chapa era de  como 2 a 2.5 mm


----------



## Nimer

Microelectrónica SH no es el del frente todo de vidrio con una estantería a la calle con coolers y disipadores al lado de la puerta? Ese que tiene un mostrador paralelo a la dirección de la calle?

Microelectrónica SH fueron los que me vendieron los 2N3055 el año pasado.



			
				Nimer dijo:
			
		

> Vengo a traerles fotitos de los 2N3055 que compré el año pasado en Microelectrónica (Sobre Perón, esquina paraná) que venían pintados con un esmalte gris y la inscripción encima. Recién abrí uno para que lo vean.


En la página anterior están las fotos.

Me alegro que hayas conseguido originales!
Con respecto a los de once, yo compré 4 MJ15003 y salieron buenos. Pero no son para confiar 100%, por supuesto.
Igual, la diferencia de precio es interesante. Yo los pagué $9 creo, y vos comentás $19. Diferencia hay.

Saludos.


----------



## razorclaus

Perdon hace rato que no ando por el foro, ante todo saludos a todos los foreros, mi interes creo que es el mismo que el de ustedes de alli mi pregunta ¿se consigue algo original?, ¿como saberlo?.
Tal vez soy yo el que tiene mucha mala suerte con los compónentes, me cuesta muchisimo conseguir un componente original, mi lista es bastante larga, cuando tenga mas tiempo subo fotos. Les adelanto en la lista estan mj15003,mj15004,de estos tengo un monton de todas las marcas (on, mospec, motorola) y mi mayor sorpresa 2sa733,2sc2229, (estos ni andubieron), mje340.
Si alguien sabe donde se consiguen originales comente y si tienen fotos de estos por favor subanlas, yo ya casi no recuerdo como son, gracias.


----------



## Nimer

Probaste leyendo los últimos comentarios? Hay direcciones, ejemplos de originales, de falsificados, y felicitaciones porque alguien consiguió originales.

Microelectrónica parece que justo ahora tiene originales. A aprovechar.


----------



## vdfe

Yo tambien utilizo mucho los stk, por su excelente facilidad de armado y poca distorcion, hace como 5 años compre el stk4044II en steren y hasta ahorita funciona excelente, despues compre otros en diferentes tiendas que se veían rascuachas pero ninguno me fallo, el ultimo que compre hace como 1 años en steren tambien se me quemo, casi no lo utilizaba y tenia un excelente disipador, lo abri, y lo veo medio raro, no parece original, y ni para comprobar si es falso, es el stk4161, actualmente steren mexico ya no venden de estos integrados, y lastima de pcb, quedo sin el stk


----------



## fLACOpABLO

Hola, aca les muestro una foto de un TIP3055 que estaba usando en un amplificador (project 3A de Rod Elliot) hasta que de repente fallo y me hizo saltar el fusible de la alimentacion. Anduvo bien cerca de 1 mes y algo, lo uso como amplificador para bajo electrico, con carga de 4 ohms.

Segun lo que vi en este thread, podria ser falso, no se, ustedes que dicen?

Ahora compre unos ST de reemplazo que se ven mucho mas robustos, por lo menos las patas son bastante mas gruesas.

http://img35.imageshack.us/i/3055falso.jpg/


----------



## Cacho

Falso. Una pena, pudo ser más o menos bueno por el tamaño de la pastilla (estimo unos 3mm de lado, ¿no?).

Fijate que está medio torcida. Eso en los originales no se ve: Están bien centradas y paralelas/perpendiculares a los bordes.
Una cosa que podés hacer es medirles la ganancia antes de ponerlos. En general los de potencia no pasan de 140-150 como mucho y suelen estar alrededor de 60-100. Los falsos tienen pastillas de transistores más chicos y no es raro encontrarlos con 200 o más de ganancia.

Conclusión: A ganancias altas, sospechá y miralos *muy muy* bien.


Saludos


----------



## fLACOpABLO

Gracias por el consejo Cacho, todo indicaba que algo raro habia. La pastilla tiene 2,5mm aproximadamente.

Ya los reemplace por unos ST y volvio a la vida el ampli, vamos a ver que pasa con estos.

Un saludo!


----------



## luchoo1990

Nimer dijo:


> Probaste leyendo los últimos comentarios? Hay direcciones, ejemplos de originales, de falsificados, y felicitaciones porque alguien consiguió originales.
> 
> Microelectrónica parece que justo ahora tiene originales. A aprovechar.



Hola Nimer, Veo que fuiste a La Bolsa electronica (Boulogne Sur Mer) 
 y  estas por capital.
 La Bolsa  electronica vi que tenian varios  STKs,TDAs,LMs...
 ¿Son truchos?
 Me quiero hacer un amplificador  pero creo que voy a tardar mas en buscar donde comprar (por el tema del  falsificado) que en hacerlo 
 Queria saber si tenes si sabes de alguna casa confiable  donde comprar amplificadores. (LM3886, u otros)
 Como que  Microelectronica tiene justo ahora? Tambien tiene truchos ? aca vi a los LM3886 que estaban $29.
 Pero como te repito no se  que casa es confiable.
 Si me dirias algunas te agradeceria 

 Saludos


----------



## fernandob

si andan por boulogne sur mer no dejen de mirar la FERRETERIA que hay en la esquina .

tiene cosas de marca, buenas y baratas.
no es de electronica pero es para tenerla en cuenta, uno siempre usa herramientas..

saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

cada vez que voy a la zona me quedo embobado con la vidriera de esa ferreteria


----------



## idontcar3

uff y hace poco en la tienda de electronica que frecuento tenian, el capacitador mas grande que he vsito hasta ahora, uno de 1000000 uf 100v muy parecidos a estos:



solo que los terminales tenian para ponerle tornillos



Cacho dijo:


> Y tiene una pequeña capacitancia.
> Qué tierno...



uff estos tendran el adolescente rebelde adentro


----------



## arielreduro

Hola que tal le cuento lo que me paso a mi,,, me vendieron en liniers MJ15003 made in japan , ayer me vengo a enterar que la sigla MJ es americana o sean son retruchos me reestafaron saludos y gracias


----------



## Nimer

luchoo1990 dijo:


> Hola Nimer, Veo que fuiste a La Bolsa electronica (Boulogne Sur Mer)
> y  estas por capital.
> La Bolsa  electronica vi que tenian varios  STKs,TDAs,LMs...
> ¿Son truchos?
> Me quiero hacer un amplificador  pero creo que voy a tardar mas en buscar donde comprar (por el tema del  falsificado) que en hacerlo
> Queria saber si tenes si sabes de alguna casa confiable  donde comprar amplificadores. (LM3886, u otros)
> Como que  Microelectronica tiene justo ahora? Tambien tiene truchos ? aca vi a los LM3886 que estaban $29.
> Pero como te repito no se  que casa es confiable.
> Si me dirias algunas te agradeceria
> 
> Saludos



Lucho, disculpá la demora en mi respuesta.. No lo había visto el thread.
Lo que dije de microelectrónica que justo ahora tiene originales, era referido a los transistores. Alguien más arriba (o más atrás) dijo que consiguió unos MJ1500X originales. Hay fotito y todo. Yo, por otra parte, hace mucho tiempo me clavé con unos 2N3055 falsos de ese mismo lugar.. Pero bueno, es cuestión de partidas, supongo...

Yo armé 3 amplificadores con TDA7377, y los tres fueron comprados en Electrónica Liniers. Los tres me salieron buenos, ya que uno lo uso en casa todos los días durante todo el día (es el que uso para la pc), y los otros dos los armé y los vendí a unos conocidos. Nunca hubo problemas con esos integrados. 
En otro lugar, no sabría decirte. Pero Electrónica Liniers no me defraudó todavía. Salvo por los transistores de potencia MJ15015 y MJ15003 que son falsos. (Con M de motorola y todo)



			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> si andan por boulogne sur mer no dejen de mirar la FERRETERIA que hay en la esquina .
> 
> tiene cosas de marca, buenas y baratas.



Excelente ferretería. Ahí compré mi MiniTorno GAMMA, que funciona espectacular, a muy buen precio.
También los cabezales más chicos, para mechas de 0,5mm.


----------



## luchoo1990

Nimer dijo:


> Lucho, disculpá la demora en mi respuesta.. No lo había visto el thread.
> Lo que dije de microelectrónica que justo ahora tiene originales, era referido a los transistores. Alguien más arriba (o más atrás) dijo que consiguió unos MJ1500X originales. Hay fotito y todo. Yo, por otra parte, hace mucho tiempo me clavé con unos 2N3055 falsos de ese mismo lugar.. Pero bueno, es cuestión de partidas, supongo...
> 
> Yo armé 3 amplificadores con TDA7377, y los tres fueron comprados en Electrónica Liniers. Los tres me salieron buenos, ya que uno lo uso en casa todos los días durante todo el día (es el que uso para la pc), y los otros dos los armé y los vendí a unos conocidos. Nunca hubo problemas con esos integrados.
> En otro lugar, no sabría decirte. Pero Electrónica Liniers no me defraudó todavía. Salvo por los transistores de potencia MJ15015 y MJ15003 que son falsos. (Con M de motorola y todo)



gracias por la respuesta, entonces voy a llamar a Electronica Liniers y pregunto precios y stock. No te mande un MP por que no tengo 25mensajes


----------



## Quercus

¿Que les parece? Al comprobarlo con el circuito del foco se puso en corto instantáneamente, cuando lo abrí se comprendió todo, *una joya
*Saludos


----------



## HADES

por lo que se ve tiene al parecer dos cristales cuando se supone tiene que traer 1! si fijo saber que "chapus" hicieron en la fabrica y se fue como defectuoso e igual lo vendieron! salu2!

SONIUS


----------



## Tacatomon

quercus10 dijo:


> ¿Que les parece? Al comprobarlo con el circuito  del foco se puso en corto instantáneamente, cuando lo abrí se comprendió  todo, *una joya
> *Saludos



Como dato.

Motorola *Ya *no Existe.

Ahora es OnSemiconductor. 

Saludos!!!


----------



## Quercus

El "dato" es bien sabido en este foro, lo explico bien cacho ,* de que forma y desde cuando*, este transistor no es de una compra reciente, lo encontre y al verlo pense que debia ser falso y efectivamente, lo postee por lo de tener dos pastillas.
Por cierto esa pareja de transistores que tu recomendeste, los "NJW" aqui no he podido conseguirlos, habria que pedirlos a alguna casa americana, son bastante nuevos
Saludos


----------



## Cacho

Y un detalle más: Los MJ1500X llevan *TODOS *el sufijo *G*. Son MJ1500X *G*.
Sin ese sufijo son falsos de toda falsedad. Y si traen dos pastillas adentro... Buen intento, pero seguí participando 

Saludos


----------



## Quercus

Ahora que lo dices, en los MJL 21193-4 al verlos en algunas páginas, dice sobre el que no terminan en  “G” obsoleto, y los que utiliza los proyectos de ESP, el de 60w y el de 300w los MJL4302A y MJL4281A también los declara obsoletos, ahora deben terminar  en  “AG” así que  la ausencia de la “G” deja fuera de juego a muchos transistores que en su gran mayoría serán falsos. A buscar la “G”
   Gracias por el nuevo dato cacho.
  Saludos


----------



## arielreduro

arields1 dijo:


> Electrónica Liniers tiene buenos componentes.



A mi en lo personal a electronica liniers voy solo a comprar resistencias, la ultima vez que fui hace unas 3 semanas me vendieron los 6 transisotres MJ15003JAPAN cosa que los mj son americanos y los japoneses usan sigla 2sx, 2s...  nunca andubieron me los tuve que comer, ya que no aceptan devolucion, asi que antes de ir a comprar ahi piensenlo. o busquen con datos precisos para verificar que sean originales o vayan con el tester porque tienen un alto porcentaje de ser estafados.


----------



## Cacho

La G es el indicador de "Libre de plomo" de OnSemi, cosa que cumplen prácticamente todos los semiconductores actuales (o se quedan afuera de la mayoría de los mercados).
On (ex Motorola), fabricante de los 1500x no produce ya casi nada con plomo, así que la G tiene que aparecer... O son muy viejos... o falsos.

Saludos


----------



## alexcesarpalma

aaaaaa!!!. gracias a este foro me pude enterar de esto!!, de hecho hoy mismo me libre de unos 25 transistores falsos que tenia en mi caja de transistores nuevos ;=) , mañana mismo voy a repartir volantes a  las casas de electronica sobre este problema , lo bueno es que los amplis que tengo ahi aventados les retire sus transistores originales completamente en buen estado (los probe con el FLUKE), los guardare como si fueran de oro!! por que ya no se sabe cuando se ocuparan los originales verdaderamente, muchas gracias  hasta de paso saque dos trafos de un ampli de coche :=)

por cierto, lo de AG ELECTRONICA , ya me he dado cuenta y ya tengo mi metodo, ya que mi proveedor es un cuate al que le proveen los de AG, no compren en definitiva, y va para todos. los transistores 2SA1943, 2SC5200,2SA1232,2SC3012,TIP142(aunque a veces sale bueno),2SA1516,2SC3907,2SA1693........,MJ11015,MJ11016...... de AG ya que salen demasiado defectuosos, y lo malo es que son a veces caros!!! en fin, en transistores de potencia AG tiene 7 de 10 transistores falsos, son en definitiva una reverenda ?=)(/&%$#, pero lo que si les compro por que salen mas que perfectos los IRFS¨  como el IRFZ44N, los IRF1010N, en fin, todos sus mosfets de ese tipo son originales!!, aparte tampoco compren ningun STK con ellos (y no es por desprestigiar a la empreza)ya que todos los amplis que he adquirido con ellos se han volado!! junto con mi dinero!!, hay que tener cuidado con ellos, AG es a veces una porqueria!!


----------



## Tacatomon

Esos transistores en color verde ya no se fabrican actualmente... Esos viejos tiempos....


----------



## palomo

Esos viejos tiempos.......shhhhhhhh el verde es vida.


----------



## Cacho

Tacatomon dijo:


> Esos transistores en color verde ya no se fabrican actualmente...


 ¿Cómo que no?

Se siguen fabricando y en cantidades. Falsos, eso sí, pero se fabrican 

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Cacho dijo:


> ¿Cómo que no?
> 
> Se siguen fabricando y en cantidades. Falsos, eso sí, pero se fabrican
> 
> Saludos



Me cachaste Cacho XD XD

Para los que siguen queriendo conseguir esta famosa pareja, los 2SC5200/2SA1943 (inicios de la 2da guerra mundial XD)

STmicroelectronics los tiene marcados como 2STC5200 & 2STA1943.

Fairchild los tiene como FJL4315 & FJL4215 Respectivamente. 

Saludos!!!


----------



## alexcesarpalma

si de hecho son ya muy viejos, muy muy viejos!!, pude rescatar 12 transistores de 3 amplificadores kenwood de la epoca del caldo, jejeje, lo bueno es que funcionan, pero es mejor que estos si los guarde, ya que descontinuaron hace como 8 años, son los 2SA1232 y su complementario el 2SC3012, actualmente ya no se ven de estos, (bueno si se ven pero falsos), los guardare bastante bien :=)

otra buena razon para no ir a comprar transistores que vienen marcados con el logo AG , que logicamente los provee AG, que son una porqueria!!!!, un aparato llego para su revision el dia de hoy ya que por lo visto otro le metio sus garras!!, le metieron de estos transistores , y se quemo la salida junto con otros dos transistores de el preamp, hay va lo que hice yo, revise el datasheet de los transistores y vi que eran similares a los transistores que mencione arriba (los verdes), que uds dijeron que  son unas vejeces, jejejeje, XD, en fin los reemplace por los que tenia el aparato, y se escucho de poca!!!!, el cliente se fue satisfecho ya que dice que se escuchaban mas fuerte que los que traia, y logicamente, jejeje

saludos!!


----------



## Cacho

Alexcesar, una sola palabra sobre esos transistores: Puaj  .

Gracias por compartir las fotos.


----------



## Tacatomon

Ahhh, Si solo todo el mundo se enterara de esto, solo quizás intentarían hacer algo al respecto...


----------



## zeta_bola_1

Tacatomon dijo:


> Ahhh, Si solo todo el mundo se enterara de esto, solo quizás intentarían hacer algo al respecto...




como que?? hacerlos mas creibles a la vista?????????


----------



## Tacatomon

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> como que?? hacerlos mas creibles a la vista?????????



O venderlos más caros para que pensemos que son "Originales" Como los que compramos de buena calidad


----------



## alexcesarpalma

pz solo una campaña exaustiva para promover el uso de originales, hoy ya reparti volantes a las casas de electronica, de hecho dos me afirmaron que varios clientes ya se habian quejado, y mejor cambiaron su proovedor de AG (puagh!!:enfadado por el de DIGI-KEY, y ya me mostraron los 2SC5200 originales que les dio DIGI-KEY y no las horripilantes cosas de AG, ya me complacio oir eso  y verlos tambien 

saludos!!


----------



## Tacatomon

Pues es una buena acción la que haces. Es un plus para su negocio, les conviene tener cosas de calidad.

Saludos!!!


----------



## ibdali

Hola,este tema de los transistores es todo un problema, yo vivo en Mendoza, Argentina y es imposible conseguir transistores de potencia originales, no tan solo venden falsificaciones, sino que venden las peores falsificaciones.
 Yo le comente al de la tienda y me dijo* "esto es lo que tengo, sino te parece, comprale vos al distribuidor".*

Todo lo que es encapsulado metálico lo consigo trucho, el único de potencia que conseguí fue el 2SC3858, marca"SanKen". Sin embargo el complementario(2sa1494) lo consigo trucho.

Compre ambos, y el trucho duro menos de 1 minuto en funcionamiento. Simplemente no se "aguanta" la corriente que debería.

Con estos encapsulados es fácil darse cuenta, por ejemplo, los de la marca "SanKen" dicen claramente y centrado "SanKen", bien grabado. En cambio si es trucho dice por ejemplo "S___R", que a simple vista la "R" parece una "k" y el de la tienda te dice: son "Sanken".

Por ello, para darse cuenta si es original la forma y calidad de la grabación en el encapsulado es un muy buen dato, si esta torcido, medio borrado, no dice la marca, esta medio desproporcionado, simplemente es trucho, no vale la pena gastar el dinero.

Tenemos otro problema, en el caso que encontremos un transistor bien grabado, queda ora prueba:

Acercamos el transistor a un imán, si se "pega" es trucho. Esto habla de la calidad de metal usado en su fabricación.

Lamentablemente esto se aplica solamente(por lo que me he dado cuenta) a este tipo de encapsulado. Todos los que he conseguido truchos de este encapsulado se "pegan" al imán, en cambio los originales no lo hacen.

Esto es una prueba fácil antes de comprar el transistor, te llevas un pequeño imán y el de la tienda no se da ni cuenta. De esta forma no generemos conflicto con el vendedor.

Lamentablemente la prueba del imán solo me ha servido con estos transistores, dejo una foto del original.

Por otro lado, quería saber si "Electronica Liniers" vende componentes originales, ya que no me queda otra que comprar en Bs As. Agradeceré la opinión de los que compren  habitualmente ahí.


----------



## Quercus

Te refieres a los encapsulados de sanken, o a todos los encapsulados plasticos de potencia


----------



## ibdali

Me refiero al encapsulado de la foto, ya que todos los transistores truchos de este encapsulado se han "pegado" a un imán, caso contrario de los originales.Me baso en todos los transistores que he comprado(en este encapsulado), todos los truchos se han pegado al imán, los originales no. 

No especialmente en la marca "SanKen", tambien lo he comprobado en otras marcas, los que poseen este metal son claramante truchos, quizás pueden haber transistores truchos que no se "peguen" a un iman, sin embargo todos los truchos que he comprado lo han hecho.

Quien tenga transistores en este encapsulado lo podrá comprobar.


----------



## Quercus

Precisamente por eso te preguntaba, ya que yo tengo de recuerdo truchos y truchisimos y al leer tu post  lo he comprobado y no se pega ninguno, eso debe pasar solo en algunos transistores. Como siempre viene bien otro dato para identificarlos, lo único seguro es abrir uno de la misma serie, es una pu... da  pero parece que no hay otra mas segura, pues hasta la prueba del foco la pasan algunos, aunque estos que la pasan, si no les exiges demasiado funcionan.

  Si los que has puesto en la foto, son autentico seguro, me das una alegría, pues tengo 16 parejas idénticas en el que cambia  50Y  por  58Y
  Saludos


----------



## ibdali

yo tengo serie "03y" y son originales, la prueba del imán en este encapsulado me a sido infalible, por lo menos donde compro yo.

Igual es verdad que hay falsificaciones buenas, pero yo en eso no tengo problemas, porque su funcionamiento son muy similares al original, el tema esta cuando se te quema un mj15015 porque circulo poco mas de 3 amperes, ahi si me da ganas de matar al de la tienda.

La serie de los falsos que tengo dicen "c32e" y valores similares. Igual veo que vives en españa, seguro que las series deben cambiar muchisimo por la disribucion.


----------



## Nimer

ibdali dijo:


> Por otro lado, quería saber si "Electronica Liniers" vende componentes originales, ya que no me queda otra que comprar en Bs As. Agradeceré la opinión de los que compren  habitualmente ahí.



Los únicos transistores de potencia que quise comprar en Electrónica Liniers, fueron unos MJ15003 (o 15001, no recuerdo), y eran MOTOROLA año 2009. Así que no llevé nada. 
Es lo único que puedo aportar.

Slds.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Creo que es la vez número dos millones que lo digo, pero para transistores ON andá a www.electrocomponentes.com.ar
Si los encargás te los envían a donde les digas...


----------



## baulmp3

Hola, yo a AG le compre una sola vez y la ultima, fue hace 1 año un HOT de un TV que se quemo ni bien se puso a prueba. Donde estoy comprando y no me ha fallado nada de nada es en lasertec, ahi compre los 2SC5200/2SA1943 originales toshiba, arme un par de amplificadores de 200w que lleva 2 parejas de estos por canal y por mas que lo he exigido no pasa nada, anda que es una delicia. La verdad que recomiendo ese lugar. Un tecnico amigo luego que le dije de AG me dijo que el hacia tiempo que no les compraba nada porque todo era pesimo ahi.

EDIT: http://www.lasertec.com.mx/productos/ver/transistor/2sc52002sa1943.html


----------



## Tacatomon

ibdali dijo:


> Me refiero al encapsulado de la foto, ya que todos los transistores truchos de este encapsulado se han "pegado" a un imán, caso contrario de los originales.Me baso en todos los transistores que he comprado(en este encapsulado), todos los truchos se han pegado al imán, los originales no.
> 
> No especialmente en la marca "SanKen", tambien lo he comprobado en otras marcas, los que poseen este metal son claramante truchos, quizás pueden haber transistores truchos que no se "peguen" a un iman, sin embargo todos los truchos que he comprado lo han hecho.
> 
> Quien tenga transistores en este encapsulado lo podrá comprobar.



En los encapsulados plásticos, se usa una base de cobre para soportar el silicio. Aunque tengo mis dudas en los TO-3... He visto algunos viejos con encapsulados en ¿aluminio?, y los clásicos metálicos... Habrá que comprobar con lo del "imán".

Es obvio que los falsificadores usan metal común y corriente para hacer las bases... Si usaran cobre gastarían más...


----------



## Tacatomon

Acá unos que me llegaron para reparar un equipo... No creo que duren demasiado...






Saludos!!!

PS: Orales!!! Mitsubishi!!! Ya la hice!!!
PS2: Me acabo de dar cuenta que el PNP solo es de -50V!!!... Me lleva...


----------



## alexcesarpalma

hola a todos los foreros!!

estoy de acuerdo con tigo tacatomon, esos transistores no van a durar ni para el arranque del ampli, como ya habia mencionado anteriormente, mejor ni compren cosas con el logo AG, es una imitacion muy pesima de lo que es uno original , yo que tu mejor los tiraba 

saludos!!!


----------



## Tacatomon

alexcesarpalma dijo:


> hola a todos los foreros!!
> 
> estoy de acuerdo con tigo tacatomon, esos transistores no van a durar ni para el arranque del ampli, como ya habia mencionado anteriormente, mejor ni compren cosas con el logo AG, es una imitacion muy pesima de lo que es uno original , yo que tu mejor los tiraba
> 
> saludos!!!


Ni pex, es lo que me dieron... Ya se los pondré... Y que sea lo que el semiconductor quiera...
Iré pidiendo unos pares de NJW0281/NJW0302 

Saludos!!!


----------



## alexcesarpalma

jejejjee, pues eso si ya ni pex, lo que es el mundo de la pirateria, desearia que desaparecieran, ahora ya se por que china es una potencia mundial, jejejeje, distribuyen pura porqueria, como no van a ganar dinero!!!, jejejeje 

saludos!!


----------



## ibdali

Seguí el consejo de "ezavalla" y hice el pedido a "ectrocomponentes", realmente muy buen servicio, me lo enviaron a mi provincia sin problemas. 
Los precios son de un 30% a un 40% mas caro, y no tienen gran variedad. Pero los transistores son 100% originales. Totalmente recomendable comprar ahí.

Vale la pena gastar un poco mas pero tener componentes originales.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ibdali dijo:


> Los precios son de un 30% a un 40% mas caro, y no tienen gran variedad. Pero los transistores son 100% originales.



Ooopppssss! 30% a 40% mas caro? Mas caro que qué?

Pregunto, por que son los únicos que me pasaron precios de componentes originales. Acá en San Juan, son mucho mas baratos...pero todos truchos! Y hay un negocio que te los pide a importadores decentes que traen originales, pero NO salen mas baratos...salen lo mismo o un poco más caro que en electrocomponentes.

Es más, alguien por ahí dijo que el IR2110 costaba en Semak la mitad que en electrocomponentes, pero cuando mnicolau los compró...le salieron lo mismo......al menos por el precio que Mariano posteó.


----------



## ehbressan

El concepto de caro o barato solo es vàlido al comparar el mismo producto.
Si uno es original y el otro no, no se pueden comparar precios. Puede ser mas o menos costoso, pero no mas caro o barato. Lo caro o barato va atado al "valor" del producto (que al ser distintos productos, original y trucho, tienen distintos valores).
Puede, en muchos casos, que el mas barato sea el original, a pesar de ser el mas costoso.
Por lo menos, asì lo veo yo !!


----------



## Quercus

Solo puedo decir ¡¡¡¡Amen!!!!


----------



## ibdali

ezavalla dijo:


> Ooopppssss! 30% a 40% mas caro? Mas caro que qué?
> 
> Pregunto, por que son los únicos que me pasaron precios de componentes originales. Acá en San Juan, son mucho mas baratos...pero todos truchos! Y hay un negocio que te los pide a importadores decentes que traen originales, pero NO salen mas baratos...salen lo mismo o un poco más caro que en electrocomponentes.



claro, 30% a 40% mas caro que los truchos que venden acá(mendoza).


----------



## nacho_brc

yo tambien soy de mendoza.. y la verdad se me complica muchisimo para encontrar transistores originales.. me e cansado de quemar transistores.. asiq*UE* e ido a varias casas.. buscando precios.. y mirando seriamente los transistores.. un buen concejo es comprar los transistores que estan marcados.. creo muy firmemente que los vendedores marcan los transistores buenos con fibron para guardarselos a los mejores clientes.. por ej.. ayer fui a buscar unos mje y le revise todas las cajas de transistores buscando que sean on.. y cuando se los encontre note que tenian una marca.. tambien me fajaron 14 mangos por cada uno.. y ni siquiera son de mucha potencia.. creo que son de 50w.. encapsulado t220... en cambio en otro lugar me vendieron unos "toshiba 2sc5200" en 8$ cada uno.. siendo transistores de mayor potencia... tambien descubri que una de las camadas de los toshiba que tenian en ese local (SAFE en la calle salta) estaba marcada con fibron en la parte de atras, la misma vendedora me dijo que los originales costaban alrededor de 35$ cada uno... espero hagan sus pruebas y comenten como les fue.. saludos


----------



## ibdali

es verdad, los encapsulados TO-220 los suelen marcar. Pero los encapsulados metalicos son todos falsos, y te hablo de "electronica mendoza", "electronica gavi", "safe electronica" y "electronica hogar".
Pero si te piden $35 por cada uno es un robo, ademas no tenes la seguridad de que sean verdaderos. Te recomiendo comprar en córdoba, en "electrocomponentes", te aseguran 100% la originalidad, y es verdad, ya lo he comprobado, yo ya no compro transistores en Mendoza.
Acá en mendoza como mucho conseguis buenas falsificaciones, pero originales de potencia no. Si compras una cantiadad considerable y sacas cuenta no es caro comprar en cordoba.El envío esta alrededor de $25, que si compras varios transistores te conviene.
Saludos!!


----------



## HADES

Bueno no se donde colocar esto no son transistores pero un cuate electronico me envio esta foto preguntandome si seria posible que empiecen a estafar o falsificar tambien pero con los condensadores??? les adjunto la imagen a ver que dicen!!:


----------



## el-rey-julien

para eso esta el capacimetro ,asta haora no  me a pasado  con los capacitores


----------



## palomo

Hades esa foto ya fue mostrada unos pots atras asi que ya te la ganaron, tanto que asta hubo un poco de Off topic.

Saludos.


----------



## zopilote

Por eso recomiendo que salgan de compras con su multimetro, cuando van a comprar transistores de potencia y van a desembolsar buen dinero. Lo primero es descubrir que fabricantes tiene tu transistor o dispositivo, para asi descubrir los que vienen de
china, que solo logran colocar las iniciales del fabricante, con una sola linea, y los originales vienen sus logo del fabricante más llenado, otro punto es medir el hfe del transistor, por ejemplo
el dichoso 2N3055, el mas falsificado de todos, ya sabemos que los de latinoamerica son las sobras que no pasan las pruebas de las fabricas de emsamblaje, estas son funcionales pero llevan un hfe muy alto, en su hoja Pdf  detalla que debe medir entre 20 a 70, y al medir las del mercado estas pasan del 120. Igual pasa con los MJ15004 (llegue a medir 220) falsificados y con buena cara o impresion igual al original. Otro que pueden medir es la capacidad entre compuerta, pero no estoy muy seguro de usarla ( otra persona que lo use  diga ) , y asi hay varios parametros medibles en el transistor, para no ser estafados habra que investigar muy a fondo.

Etolipoz
-------


----------



## Pepebulbos

Que opinan de los transistores que se venden en STEREN, ¿serán de buena calidad?
Saludos a todos en el foro. Gracias.


----------



## josco

Pepebulbos dijo:


> Que opinan de los transistores que se venden en STEREN, ¿serán de buena calidad?
> Saludos a todos en el foro. Gracias.




hola! pues al menos los que yo he comprado en guadalajara si son de buena calidad! saludos!!!


----------



## arielreduro

CÓMO Y DÓNDE EFECTUAR UN RECLAMO: 

Para presentar un reclamo tenes que dirigirte a la oficina de defensa del consumidor que corresponda al lugar donde se realizó la compra o la contratación (por ej: Avellaneda, Ciudad de Buenos Aires, San Justo, ciudad de Córdoba). 

En cada localidad se encuentran disponibles oficinas de defensa del consumidor para que efectúe su reclamo, en el caso de Gral. San Martín, funciona la oficina de Defensa al Consumidor en la Municipalidad de San Martín. (Averiguen en la municipalidad donde efectuaron la compra) 


Son competencia de la Subsecretaría de Defensa de la Competencia y Defensa del Consumidor para los siguientes casos: 

- aquellos en los que no hay legislación específica que regule el caso planteado (art. 25, 3° párrafo, ley 24.240); 
- los planes comerciales; 
- los cargos adicionales a la tarifa regulada los servicios adicionales no regulados (memobox, línea control, plan domingo libre, etc.); 
- la venta de equipos; 
- la publicidad; 
- el incumplimiento de oferta 


Para todos los casos: 

- las denuncias deben efectuarse en forma personal, por el titular o quien haya efectuado la compra o adquisición del servicio 

- deben ser presentadas por escrito y acompañadas de la documentación correspondiente 

- en todos los casos, son gratuitas !!!



quercus10 dijo:


> ¿Que les parece? Al comprobarlo con el circuito del foco se puso en corto instantáneamente, cuando lo abrí se comprendió todo, *una joya
> *Saludos



CÓMO Y DÓNDE EFECTUAR UN RECLAMO: 

Para presentar un reclamo tenes que dirigirte a la oficina de defensa del consumidor que corresponda al lugar donde se realizó la compra o la contratación (por ej: Avellaneda, Ciudad de Buenos Aires, San Justo, ciudad de Córdoba). 

En cada localidad se encuentran disponibles oficinas de defensa del consumidor para que efectúe su reclamo, en el caso de Gral. San Martín, funciona la oficina de Defensa al Consumidor en la Municipalidad de San Martín. (Averiguen en la municipalidad donde efectuaron la compra) 


Son competencia de la Subsecretaría de Defensa de la Competencia y Defensa del Consumidor para los siguientes casos: 

- aquellos en los que no hay legislación específica que regule el caso planteado (art. 25, 3° párrafo, ley 24.240); 
- los planes comerciales; 
- los cargos adicionales a la tarifa regulada los servicios adicionales no regulados (memobox, línea control, plan domingo libre, etc.); 
- la venta de equipos; 
- la publicidad; 
- el incumplimiento de oferta 


Para todos los casos: 

- las denuncias deben efectuarse en forma personal, por el titular o quien haya efectuado la compra o adquisición del servicio 

- deben ser presentadas por escrito y acompañadas de la documentación correspondiente 

- en todos los casos, son gratuitas !!!

CÓMO Y DÓNDE EFECTUAR UN RECLAMO: 

Para presentar un reclamo tenes que dirigirte a la oficina de defensa del consumidor que corresponda al lugar donde se realizó la compra o la contratación (por ej: Avellaneda, Ciudad de Buenos Aires, San Justo, ciudad de Córdoba). 

En cada localidad se encuentran disponibles oficinas de defensa del consumidor para que efectúe su reclamo, en el caso de Gral. San Martín, funciona la oficina de Defensa al Consumidor en la Municipalidad de San Martín. (Averiguen en la municipalidad donde efectuaron la compra) 


Son competencia de la Subsecretaría de Defensa de la Competencia y Defensa del Consumidor para los siguientes casos: 

- aquellos en los que no hay legislación específica que regule el caso planteado (art. 25, 3° párrafo, ley 24.240); 
- los planes comerciales; 
- los cargos adicionales a la tarifa regulada los servicios adicionales no regulados (memobox, línea control, plan domingo libre, etc.); 
- la venta de equipos; 
- componentes
- la publicidad; 
- el incumplimiento de oferta 


Para todos los casos: 

- las denuncias deben efectuarse en forma personal, por el titular o quien haya efectuado la compra o adquisición del servicio 

- deben ser presentadas por escrito y acompañadas de la documentación correspondiente 

- en todos los casos, son gratuitas !!!


----------



## fernandob

asi que hacer una rabieta no sirve ?????? 

y si voy a defensa al consumidor con un T. en corto que le quita al comerciante decir:
yo no te vendi esto.
o 
lo utilizaste mal, o crees que son indestructibles.


y encima la gente de defensa al consumidor con lo buenos que son para hacer auditorias y peritajes justo de ELECTRONICA.
la verdad, yo tuve en mi vida variso problemas, recurri a defensa al consumidor y tambien a el defensor de el pueblo cuando era el Sr. mondino ,

hay cosas que son como son, : uno no va a ir por un par de componentes a iniciar una denuncia , la cual luego tenes que probar su veracidad y entrar en lios, en tremendos kilombos , una persona de trabajo honesta sabe que si inicia un tema legal *no sabes como terminara.*
y esto es algo sabido por el sistema de atorrantes que se meuven en este mundo .
hay cosas muy sencillas, que se podrian implementar , por ejemplo:
en mercadolibre uno puede ver las calificaciones + y las -  y asi tener una idea.

en epocas pasadas se corria rapidamente la noticia de si tal comercio o tal otro vendian mierda, y asi se quemaban, adquirian buena o mala fama.

varias veces he leido esta invitacion a defensa al consumidor , por ejemplo ahora que recuerdo en el foro de MOVISTAR de argentina y siempre esa invitacion sonaba como :

aca no te quejes, si te jorobaron aguantatelas o sino anda a defensa al consumidor.
por que saben que mucha gente no va, por que el sistema esta asi:
para que te quejes por ese canal, un canal quete hace perder el tiempo, te mete en un bucle de incertidumbre y al final .....no pasa nada.

y antes de que me respondan que soy un comodo y que defensa al consumidor si sirve les hago una pregunta:
si defensa al consumidor sirve, so la defensoria de e pueblo sirve, si todos esos organismos sirven :
¿ por que no han hecho nada ????

hace mucho tiempo, variso años veia que si , hacian algo, habia obligacion de los comercis hacer publicidad sin una pizca de engaño, pero hoy eso no existe, hay engaño a lo loco .
*lo mas eficiente para quitarle las ganas al tramposo de hacer trampas es DESENMASCARARLO.*
y la funcion de esos organismo sdeberia ser esa.
por ejemplo, se me esta ocurriendo y eso que no trabajo 8 hs por dia en la defensoria de el pueblo:
cuando un comercio comete un engaño sus datos deberan ir a una web de libre acceso y bien organizada , en la cual se muestra el ranking de ls distintos comercios y sus maniobras, y se les cobra una multa con la cual se mantiene esa web y ademas publicidad en lso medios.
un buen incendio a los tramposos.

pero no ........la $$ de las multas anda a saber a donde va , y lo unico que hacen es hacer que la pobre victima tenga que hacer una cola mas.

andaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa..............................

EDITO: 
me acuerdo cuando renegaba con el celular de movistar y me inchaban acerca de ir a defensa al consumidor:
decia yo:
son tan inutiles estos de defensa al consumidor que tengo que ir a quejarme??
me estan fastidiando ??
he hacen hacer la cola de pura macana ??? 
pensaba yo :
cuantos empleados hay en defensa al consumidor ??? 
cuantos tienen celular ?? 
son 3 empresas o 4 basicamente en el pais, .............claro,,,,,seguro que los pu... deben de tener celular corporativo (asi bien ban a controlar si ya estan siendo coimeados) , por que sino .......no se entiende.
acaso elllos mismos, los mismos empleados y familiares de ellos no viven los problemas de el resto de la gente  ????
por que hacen que haga una cola y denuncias cientos de personas de algo que ellos mismos estan VIENDO ????? 



a otro foro a engañar giles.


es mas........hasta , y no solo en esto de defensa al consumidor y transistores falsificados, no , en muchisimas mas cosas:
vieron que uno escucha que esto y que aquello , pues, que toda la porqueria que viene de afuera pasa por aduana, asi que muchisimos organismos deberian terminar cayendo ahi:
ocupandose de que la aduana sea algo mas eficiente.
es como hace tiempo , no recuerdo bien ya como era la cosa, algo de electricidad, que decian que se suponia que no estaba permitido la comercializacion de no recuerdo que producto, y que se haria un control en los comercios y no se que .................y yo un dia pense:
de que miercoles me hablan ......acaso ese producto no posee una marca ?? (asi era) .
para que andar contolando infinidad de comercios ??
anda a la fabrica y asegurate que no sigan fabricando ese producto, y listo .
pero no, pareceria que en la repartija de cerebros los que llegaron tarde terminaron todos de funcionarios publicos.
o es un baile a proposito ??


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fernandob:

Defensa al consumidor SI SIRVE, y en mi caso es el único organismo que me dió respuesta a algunos problemas que tuve con algunos comerciantes.
Este organismo "no hace nada" como vos decís por que su función es responder a las demandas de los clientes y NO es presionar a los comerciantes para que no vendan cosas truchas.
No perdás el enfoque en estos temas. Que este organismo no funcione como a vos te conviene que lo haga no significa que no sirva, sino que tenés que encarar el problema de una forma diferente. Y siempre podés ir a la justicia si la respuesta no es la que vos esperás.

Intentar "desenmascarar" al comerciante es poco menos que completamente inútil, por que la percepción del problema que tenés vos la comparte un número muy reducido de clientes, y en el caso de la electrónica es peor: el 90% de los clientes son gente que da "service" y que le importa poco cuanto le al cliente dure la reparación que hagan...total, siempre se le puede echar un verso de que el problema es otro  o son alumnos de las escuelas y universidades que están en la lona
Esto te lo digo por experiencia, ya que el dueño de una casa de electrónica en San Juan fué compañero mío en la universidad, y cuando me vendió transistores de potencia truchos y se los reclamé, se ofreció a cambiarlos, pero me dijo "es que traemos estos transistores por que los usan los que reparan equipos de audio en las iglesias y ahí les duran lo mismo que cualquier otro" . Claro... un MJ15015 trucho vale $4.5 contra U$S3.5 de uno original, así que parece negocio para EL MERMO QUE DA SERVICIO a esos amplificadores. Pero para un bolud*** como yo que se dedica a hacer diseño, esto no es ningún negocio y solo una pérdida de dinero y tiempo, pero soy uno entre 100 o 200 clientes y a el le conviene vender estos transistores. *Debo aclarar que esto fué hace como tres años y en la actualidad ha mejorado bastante la calidad de los componentes*, pero entonces entra el otro problema: los mermos de los alumnos de escuela secundarias de electrónica, que prefieren gastar la guita chupándondose unas birras en la puerta de un recital a gastarla comprando componentes originales para hacer los trabajos que les pide el profesor...y este es otro que generalmente tiene el mismo nivel de estupidez de sus alumnos.

Bueno, todo este chamuyo para decir que desenmascarando al comerciante no vas a lograr nada...excepto una redución en el 10% de la ventas o menos. Con defensa al consumidor podés lograr mejores cosas...desde que salga escrachado en el diario hasta que devuelvan la plata que gastaste en esos componentes. Pero el trabajo para lograr esto es TUYO...y si no lo querés hacer, entonces no podés quejarte


----------



## fernandob

yo ezevalla respeto muchisimo tu opinion pero a cada uno al parecer le ocurre distinto, hoy mirando:

http://www.movistar.com.ar/foro/web/guest/foro/-/message_boards/message/1036158



			
				Foro de Movistar dijo:
			
		

> ante todo buenos dias.
> 
> ya en un mensaje anterior mio, comente tener un motorockr Z6 q se tildaba....
> 
> la cuestion es la siguiente....
> 
> lleve  mi telefono al sevicio tecnico para que lo revisen, se me dijo q el  celular tenia una falla en la placa, y que no servia mas. que me iban a  brindar un equipo nuevo.
> en ese momento no habia en stock asique me  dieron a elegir entre un telefono de caracteristicas parecidas. o bien.  esperar 72 horas para ver si se conseguia en alguna sucursal un z6  nuevo.
> al cabo de las 72 horas me dijeron q ya estaba mi telefono  NUEVO disponible. lo fui a retirar. me entregaron un z6 "nuevo" sin  caja, sin nada sin bateria sin tapita, osea tal cual deje mi telefono en  la garantia. lo cual me parecio raro. pero decidi llegar a casa y  probarlo.
> grata sorpresa me lleve al colocar la bateria prenderlo y  descubrir que el telefono era USADO... si leyeron bien USADO.... con  mensajes dentro del mismo.... no mensajito de movistar... mensaje  textual " 1 dentrifrico para dientes sensibles, papel higienico y 2  siempre libre tanga. hay alcohol en gel?"
> ademas tenia 2 contactos. fotos. musica. y demas... en fin.. un telefono usado....
> segun  lei en la garantia si la empresa no posee un telefono nuevo en stock te  puede dar un telefono usado. pero en este caso en el papel de entrega  figura q ellos me iban a brindar un telefono nuevo...
> asique me  dirigi nuevamente al servicio tecnico a quejarme. alli me dijeron que si  el equipo andaba bien ellos no tenian mas nada que hacer. que me dirija  al servicio comercial. en el servicio comercial no me tomaron el  reclamo y me dijeron q tenia q ir a otro centro de atencion (no recuerdo  la direccion en este momento)
> llame a defensa del consumidor para  saber como debia manejarme en estos casos. en defensa del consumidor me  explicaron donde debia dirigirme (departamento de legales de movistar) y  que debia entregar una carta con respuesta en 72 horas. me dirigi a  este lugar *no me quisieron tomar ni la carta ni el reclamo. *


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ooooppppssss....así parece....a cada uno le va diferente....
De todas formas, donde no le quisieron tomar la carta o el reclamo fué en Movistar, no en Defensa al Consumidor..


----------



## fernandob

ah......tenes razon, yo lei apurado.

igual te cuento, es logico , ya que defensa al consumidor primero piden que uno haga el reclamo en el organismo en cuestion y luego actuan ellos .

pero te contare una cosa que me asombro mucho y me hizo perder la fe (hace años) , cuando planteee que pasaba (ante un abogado de defensa al consumidor) si yo detectaba una irregularidad de parrte de la empresa telefonica.
supongamso que me estan cobrando de mas en tal cosa.
si defensa al consumidor o cualquier otra veriifican eso , que yo estoy siendo perjudicado asi y es POLITICA de la empresa , o sea que se lo hacen a todo s.
que pasa ??
obligaan a la empresa a que deje de hacerlo u devuelva la $$$ a todos lso perjudicados =?
NO.
cada individuo debe hacer la denuncia por su cuenta.

si no te quejas , entonce sno hace nadie nada (quizas no tengan herramientas) .
asi se llenan de reclamso de igual indole y las empresas siguien estafando , totoal , un minimo de personas (porcentualmente ) reclaman.

un sistema perverso.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tal cual! Pero así funciona...
Defensa al Consumidor no es el organismo para prevenir que las empresas te choreen, sino para hacer "justicia" si te chorearon y te forrean para jod***te. Es más, dudo que en democracia alguien pueda hacer algo para que una empresa no les choree a los clientes...a menos que ya sea alevoso y algo tipo estafa o esas cosas.
Pero es como vos decís...el sistema es así....pero ahí al menos tenés alguien que te va a tratar de ayudar...salga lo que salga, por que no podés ir por encima de la ley...


----------



## nacho_brc

estoy con fernando.. si defensa al consumidor no "previene" que las empresas roben.. deberian estar implementandolo.. para que le estamos pagando a todos los empleados en defensa al consumidor para que nos defiendan si nos roban cuando podriamos estar pagandoles para que eviten que nos roben


----------



## angel36

Estoy tratando desde hace tiempo ya en hacer andar un proyecto de mnicolau el amplificador rotel de 40wts....
no dudo en lo mas minino en que el circuito anda tiene la marca registrada de mariano y de FE..
el problema se presenta en este caso en principalmente mi inexperiencia   ..y en mayor medida en los componentes PIRATAS, TRUCHOS, FALSOS, DE MUY MALA CALIDAD!!!:enfadado: 

Esto trae aparejado el tratar de develar el porque de las cosas reveer una y mil veces el circuito medir rudimentariamente con un multimetro los TR'S de exitacion y de potencia.... compre y arme dos placas primero una despues la otra...  ninguna de las dos logre que funcionara correctamente! probe componentes originales del circuito.... remplazos varios.... y nada 

Este post tiene no tiene otro fin mas que compartir con alguien la frustracion que produce en los que pocos sabemos del tema y mucho mas si no contamos con instrumental nesesario para hacer mediciones mas precisas como por ej un osciloscopio....

No se si les paso alguna ves con algun proyecto pero en verdad como dice mi firma ...ojala nunca les pase!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

angel36 dijo:


> Este post tiene no tiene otro fin mas que compartir con alguien la frustracion que produce en los que pocos sabemos del tema y mucho mas si no contamos con instrumental nesesario para hacer mediciones mas precisas como por ej un osciloscopio....



Hola angel:
La verdad es que es embolante que te suceda eso, pero en San Juan están haciendo estragos los componentes truchos...y los que son bueno te los cobran a precio de oro .

Ya te comenté que hace tiempo que compro componentes electrónicos, básicamente los de potencia, en Buenos Aires, ya sea cuando viajo o los compro vía web. Por desgracia, tenés que juntar unos cuantos para que el envío te salga barato...aunque tampoco es tan caro...pero ronda el 40% para compras de alrededor de $100 y es menos si comprás mas .

En cuanto al instrumental, en realidad no te hace falta un osciloscopio para poner en marcha un amplificador, aunque ayuda bastante. Lo que si te hace falta es una fuente bipolar regulada ajustable, que tire hasta 20 o 25V y hasta 1Amp. Con eso, y *un par* de testers digitales de los cuales uno debe ser bueno mas una dummy load de 8/4 ohms y 100W, ya zafás BIEN para la puesta en marcha.


----------



## Tavo

Generalmente los componentes falsos, de una, a primera andan. Después, al cabo de horas, días, semanas fallan totalmente parcialmente.

Es raro que no hayas podido hacer funcionar el amplificador.. Pero si decís que ya revisaste todo... :/ no hay más nada que decir..

Saludos.

PS: Comentamos al mismo tiempo Eduardo y yo. jeje


----------



## angel36

me resisto a creer que las emp. de m.....a que estan puedan jugar asi con nosotros...es mas eduardo ud sabra aca nos conocemos todos...somos los mismos locos de siempre los que hacemos las compras en los mismos lugares....pero si es verdad lamentablemente tendre que recurrir a comprar afuera...esto incluye dejar ganacias a otra persona no a un co-pronciano como deveria de ser carajo! en verdad estoy muy molesto con esto...despues uno los escucha quejarse de que las ventas van mal....Y COMO PRETENDEN QUE LAS VENTAS VALLAN BIEN!!!  ASI DE ESTA FORMA NO VAN ALOGRAR NADA.....

jajaj perdon  aveces no sirve escribir o hablar en caliente....
ahora voy a ver en un rato ala gente de la Av. Rioja... y a los de la calle Mitre...jejej me gusta ver la cara de yo no fui que ponen! 

Tavo creeme que ya lo revise lo hice andar amedias....sonaba distorcionado y ahun asi a muy bajo volumen se escucha bien!
pero no me van aganar ojala tenga que salir abuscar afuera esto es un pasatiempo para mi...pero me apaciona como a todos por aca creo...
saludos y gracias por comentar


----------



## flacojuan

uuuffff... esto de componentes falsos es una cosa seria. por aqui hasta los tda2003 salen dañados. y ni que decir de reguladores, junglas, micros, hasta los capacitores electroliticos!!!!!!!!!!!; vienen en cortocircuito..... he llegado al extremo en mi taller de hacer circuitos de prueba para muchos de estos componentes, para realizarles una prueba antes de montarlos en el circuito. o simplemente sustituirlo por otro parecido para que me haga la funcion.
por ejemplo... el famoso tea1506t, que es un oscilador pwm que los trae los tv Philps; es ni para remedio funcionan, es mas cuando los colocas enseguida la resistencia que las alimenta hecha humo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, esta ultima ronda entre los 220 y 2k2 ohmios y tambien se daña muchas veces el mosfet de conmutacion. ese integrado lo cambio por su version en dip que es el tda1506p, o tambien el tda1507p cualquiera de los dos funciona, solamente te guias con las hojas de datos los pines de los mismos y queda como si hubieses montado un chip de playstation. y listo. bueno si te cuento lo que he pasado por culpa de los componentes malos llorarias compadre.......... .


----------



## Ratmayor

Aqui en venezuela llego ese virus de componentes piratas, pero la ultima que le he aplicado a los proveedores, cuando vienen a vender su mercancia, es probar los componentes con base (la excusa solia ser que como tenia restos de estaño, era error del tecnico que dañaba el componente) y con esta medida mas de un proveedor se ha ido molesto porque de lotes de 100 integrados / transistores solo sirven 60 o menos y como no tiene señales de uso, no le queda otra que cambiarme los componentes...


----------



## angel36

por lo menos tenes esa pocibilidad aca una ves que abandonas el establecimiento ya no hay vuelta atras ...salvo que seas muy conocido de la casa....y que quiera el dueño reconocer el articulo defectuoso....esto casi nunca pasa...pero los que tomamos esto como un pasatiempo y no nos dedicamos de lleno no nos queda otra que soportar y perder plata......

gracias por responder en el tema Ratmayor


----------



## Ratmayor

angel36 dijo:


> por lo menos tenes esa pocibilidad aca una ves que abandonas el establecimiento ya no hay vuelta atras ...salvo que seas muy conocido de la casa....y que quiera el dueño reconocer el articulo defectuoso....esto casi nunca pasa...pero los que tomamos esto como un pasatiempo y no nos dedicamos de lleno no nos queda otra que soportar y perder plata......
> 
> gracias por responder en el tema Ratmayor


De nada! 

Pero previendo como estan viniendo los componentes ultimamente lo mejor que podemos hacer es llevarnos un probador a la mano y probar el componente en frente del vendedor, creeme no voy a decir que me volvi un experto, pero si bastante paranoico, al grado de cuando voy a una tienda y pregunto por un repuesto, los dueños que ya me conocen me dicen: Si lo tengo, pero no lo compres por que son malos


----------



## g.corallo

Ratmayor dijo:


> De nada!
> 
> Pero previendo como estan viniendo los componentes ultimamente lo mejor que podemos hacer es llevarnos un probador a la mano y probar el componente en frente del vendedor, creeme no voy a decir que me volvi un experto, pero si bastante paranoico, al grado de cuando voy a una tienda y pregunto por un repuesto, los dueños que ya me conocen me dicen: Si lo tengo, pero no lo compres por que son malos




eso par alo que ams sirve son para probar los adaptadores usb rs232(serie) por que la mayoria no funcan y te dice que no lo cubren ellos


----------



## zopilote

Los vendedores se asombran si comienzas a medir los transistores en frente de ellos, te da una seguridad  eso de medir si son pnp o npn luego pasar a medir su hfe y cotejarlo con su datasheet, pero en cuanto a los integrados lo que hay ver es la terminacion y si el marcado es indeleble (con thinner se van algunos) por que llevar un probador IC se asustan si los malogras.
 Hoy en dia hay que ser ultraprecavidos, especialmente los que somos Diy de amplificadores, nos ofrecen una infinidad de marcas de transistores, y lo peor que hacemos es coger el mas barato, y no hacemos ni una sola medicion de el, Me recuerdo de un amplificador que arme un DX de destroyer, salio de una pero
a la media hora el disipador comenzaba a hervir, para luego distorsionar el audio. Conclusion sacar los transistores de potencia MJ15003 y Mj15004(el cual era el culpable hfe 230). Y eso del apareamiento es una norma que se deberia seguir, pero veo que nadie lo hace, usan cualquier transistor que les prometen que es su  reemplazo y no ven el datasheet para comprobarlo. Hasta la actualidad no he encontrado ningun 2N3055 en TO-3 que resulte bueno en mis mediciones, en cambio los de empaque to247 si pasaron mis mediciones(TIP3055, MJ2955 y otros).


----------



## angel36

Bueno gracias a todos por contestar.....


Ahora que leo no somos pocos los DIY'ers .... esta bueno que los mas experimentados y profecionales vayan sabiendo quien es quien por estos lados  ahunque creo que quedamos en evidencia al momento 

Tened paciencia con nosotros!! (mucha por cierto jajaj)

Ahora los mas experimentados podrian dejar ¨tip's¨ que segun su experiencia les sirve para detectar a tiempo los componentes... truchos!  y asi aprender un poco mas 
Ya que no siempre son los mas caros los que se clonan...me ha tocado de todo un poco

bueno les dejo la inquietud....

Saludos!


----------



## arielcaso

Hola, disculpen si me voy un poco del tema. tengo un tester unit 70a  que mide hfe. Resulta que midiendo transistores st 2n3055 me marca una ganancia bastante real, unos 40 a 60 , tambien mido un mj15003 y marca 30, osea correcto, ahora medi unos mj15015 on semi (estoy casi 100% seguro que son originales) y me marcan todos entre 350 y 500. que significa esto?. tambien he probado unos 2n3055 viejitos pero sin uso(los compre en dicomse) y me marcan un hfe entre 1 y 2, esto me esta volviendo loco, los probe en un amplificador y andan perfectos. pasara algo con la I que entrega el tester?
si a alguien le ha pasado algo similar que me tire una manito que estoy a punto de abrir los mj15015!
un saludo


----------



## zopilote

arielcaso dijo:


> medi unos mj15015 on semi (estoy casi 100% seguro que son originales) y me marcan todos entre 350 y 500. que significa esto?.
> si a alguien le ha pasado algo similar que me tire una manito que estoy a punto de abrir los mj15015!
> un saludo


 No es nesesario abrirlos, ya se dijo que algunos transistores que presentan estos errores son originales (transistores que fueron rechazados de alguna fabrica) que llegan a nuestras manos, y no solo el beta, tambien el orden de los pines (BCE) suele cambiar, lo que yo desearia es un medidor dedicado como el de la imagen. Alguien que tenga uno y pueda hablar de ello?.






Etolipoz


----------



## Tacatomon

Está bueno el aparato ese... Aunque siendo chino, ¿Quien asegura la precisión de las lecturas?...


----------



## arielcaso

Hola. Estas seguro que son de fabrica? como haria la fabrica para vender transistores fallados? suena muy raro. Ademas los transistores son on semi y los compre en el distribuidor oficial aca en Argentina. Sigo con la duda y los voy a probar mejor, compre 10 y todos dan valores entre 350 y 600. repito que es extraño que una empresa no descarte transistores tan fallados. Los 2n3055 que dan ganancia 1 y otro 2 andan perfectamente. podria ser que el multimetro nos este marcando valores raros por algun motivo? lo digo porque en muchos lados lei que dan valores de 10 o mas veces superior, quizas sean  buenos y el tester nos indique erroneamente. es solo una pregunta que dejo abierta. yo por mi parte voy a probar los mj15015 con hfe superior a 500 al maximo , aver si realmente funcionan como deberian.
saludos!


----------



## ernestogn

es facil , la empresa los descarta y un empleado un poquitin corrupto se los afana  y los vende.
hace un tiempo me cayo un cliente con un pendrive kingston de 64GB que orgullosamente se compro en paraguay.
el me decia que la PC no lo reconocía ,que si no tenia los drives...
bueno , no es que no lo reconocia , era un pendrive sin terminar . 

no tenia los chips soldados , ninguno, era solo la plaqueta lista para ser ensamblada
el empaque era sin dudas falso , pero el pendrive en si , era tal cual el original , salvo la leyenda 64gb que era de inferior calidad .

si lo encuentro pongo foto.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

ernestogn dijo:


> si lo encuentro pongo foto.


Mira el tema este: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f15/estafa-memorias-flash-secure-digital-sd-memory-stick-2957/


----------



## zeta_bola_1

esa es genial yoangel, que pedazo de wifi


----------



## Cacho

arielcaso dijo:


> Ademas los transistores son on semi...


Poné fotos para verlos. Por lo menos se puede decir si son FF (Falsos y Feos).
Si se ven como originales... Bueno, habrá que probar. Pero sí es raro que tengan ganancias TAN altas.

Y si quemás alguno de esos no lo tires, sacale fotos, abrilo después y sacale más fotos a lo de adentro.

Saludos


----------



## luisitoloco22

la verdad de esto es una lastima; yo personalmente en electronica liniers no compraria transistores de potencia; un dia compre mj 21193 y mj21194 y no duraron mas de un minuto andando, con componentes mas chicos hasta ahora no tuve problema, pero igual no compro casi nada. al final fui a elko que queda en la calle constitucion al 3000 y compre esos mismos, y tambien en otro encapsulado de similares caracteristicas electricas (mjl 21193 y mjl21194) y hasta ahora no me dejaron a pata.

me fije en la pagina de on semi los supuestos distribuidores autorizados y en el listado figuran electrocomponentes y elko, despues estaba digikey, mouser y algun otro mas.
espero que les sirva; saludos a los miembros del foro.


----------



## jorge2

Hola a todos.

Voy a poner algunas fotos de transistores falsificados con los que me encontré en la reparación de un amplificador Technics SU-8080, el cual tennía una salida quemada.

Los transistores de salida que lleva el equipo son los 2SD427 y 2SB557, como acá eran inconseguibles, y tengo la oportunidad que me los traigan de afuera, conseguí en eBay estos mismos, que resultaron ser uno falso y el otro no sé.

Acá muestro a un 2SB557 original (derecha), y al lado el que compré en eBay, es de notar la diferencia en el tamaño de la pastilla de silicio, y que ambos vienen con la goma de silicona blanca, que saqué para la foto. Se puede observar la calidad de la impresión, a simple vista parece auténtico, aunque viendo su interior, asoman dudas, digo dudas, porque no sé si será auténtico o falso, ya que los procesos de producción pueden cambiar y lograr iguales características con pastillas más pequeñas, espero que alguien pueda aclararme esto, o si el cambio de tamaño de pastilla denota de forma inequívoca que estamos ante una falsificación.





En esta otra foto aparecen el complemento de los anteriores, el 2SD427, y su burda falsificación (izquierda), también adquirida vía eBay, a la cual se le borran las letras de la tapa con sólo pasarle la uña. Una diferencia muy notoria con respecto al original es la forma de la pastilla, que pese a tener más superficie, está como dividida en dos, no se si son dos puestas en paralelo a algo así, tal vez alguien con más conocimientos pueda desasnarme. En este caso, la falsificación no tenía la goma blanca de silicona. Además se nota a simple vista el hecho de su dudosa autenticidad, debido a la tipografía empleada.





Debido a la imposibilidad de encontrar en el corto plazo transistores Toshiba originales, decidí colocar en su lugar MJ15015 y MJ15016 On Semiconductor legítimos.
Previo a obtener los "Toshiba" de eBay, compré una pareja trucha de los MJ para hacer una prueba temporaria del canal quemado. 

Acá va una foto del 15015 legítimo:





Acá muestro el 15015 sin marca, se puede observar la gran diferencia en la pastilla, otra vez, pido que por favor alguien me aclare qué es.





Por último pongo una foto de un transistor muy, pero muy trucho. Es según reza la tapa un Motorola MJ15016, aunque hace varios años que no vienen con el logo de la M, este aparenta ser del año 2002, creo que en esa época ya decían ON en la tapa.
Observen bien la construcción interna. ¡No tiene la placa de cobre! La pastilla de silicio está pegada directamente a la base.




No voy a poner en dónde compré los 150xx truchos, pero sí donde comprar los legítimos, aunque no hay muchas opciones. Una es Electrocomponentes, están en Capital en la calle Paraná, en Liniers y en Congreso, además de una sucursal en la ciudad de Córdoba. El otro lugar en Elko, que están en el barrio de Boedo.
Bueno, por ahora esto es todo, espero que todo esto sirva para ilustrar un poco más sobre este tema.

Saludos.


----------



## LeonKennedy

el ultimo transistor es una burla ya!! demasiado trucho ya es!!!!


----------



## jorger

Muy buena info jorge2, me parece estupendo que hayas subido fotos de los transitores abiertos.
A mi parecer el que podría ser original (no sabemos nada sobre él) es el 15015 sin marca.Tiene una pastilla de un tamaño razonable y no tiene pinta de ser trucho menos por las conexiones a los pines.. son muy delgadas no?

Tengo varios TO-3 estropeados, uno de ellos original 100% (un 2n3055 reciclado) y los otros 2 que conseguí gratis (no pregunten como) que son los complementarios a éste quedaron fritos al instante al probarlos en un circuito auto oscilante..

Cuando pueda los abro y hago fotos para que comparemos.

Saludos!.


----------



## Tavo

Que tal gente...
En lo que va de este último tiempo (3 meses aprox), ya armé varios amplificadores en base a TDAs, y todos con muy buenos resultados.
Desde hace rato que me viene intrigando cada vez más el tema de la otra serie de amplificadores integrados, podríamos llamarlos "los tíos mayores", jeje... Me refiero a los archifamosos y conocidos *STKs*.

El motivo por el cual aún no armé ningún amplificador con STK, es el de la mayoría (creo), *las falsificaciones*.

Por el foro leía que hay una (relativamente) nueva serie de STKs, que son los que tienen nomenclaturas basadas en algo como esto -> STK XXX-XXX, y comentaban que es interesante aprovecharlos ya que es poco probable que hayan falsificaciones de esta "nueva serie" (no tengo idea en que año salió, pero por ejemplo podríamos decir que un STK402-040 es más reciente en fabricación que un STK4192)

En un futuro no tan lejano, tengo ganas de armar un amplificador con el *STK402-090*, ya que me parece que la potencia que entrega es muy buena; son 50W rms por canal, con una distorsión propia de estos bichos, muy baja, algo de como THD= 0.4% a máxima potencia. Luego la distorsión escala al 10% como en casi todos los amplificadores integrados... (no crean, los TDAs no son los únicos, estos también, no son ningunos santos).

Mi consulta era esa... ¿Creen que podré conseguir este chip original en Argentina, Buenos Aires?
Espero algún comentario optimista, sino directamente desisto y paso a otra cosa.


*Saludos!*

PS: Otra contra que tengo es que hoy es la segunda vez que tengo un STK en mi mano  (hoy rescaté un STK4121II original de un equipo marca "Kenia Fueguina" que me regalaron).
No tengo ni idea de como darme cuenta cuales son originales y cuales falsos. Ya miré varias páginas e imágenes sobre falsificaciones, pero aún no logro ver diferencias externas sustanciales entre un original y un falso... 

PS2: Adjunto datasheet del STK402-090 de Sanyo


----------



## zaiz

hOLA Tavo.
No sé si haya mucho problema en Argentina con los circuitos que llaman truchos.
Pero aquí en México nunca he tenido problema al comprar los STK
Desde hace años he comprado, cambiado, armado circuitos con STK y donde quiera que los he comprado me han salido buenos.

Uno de los que armé fue éste:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/pcb-stk4231-16964/#post119510

También he cambiado una buena cantidad de STK en aparatos sony, fisher, etc. Y nunca he tenido problemas con que sean originales o no, de hecho ni cuenta me he dado.

Lo que yo te recomendaría es que armes tu amplificador con esta serie, pues te estás perdiendo una buena experiencia desde mi punto de vista. Para mí ha sido muy satisfactorio escuchar un amplificador que recién he armado.

Si te sale malo, de todas formas ya tendrás hecha tu placa para cuando consigas el bueno.

Saludos.


----------



## Tavo

> Y nunca he tenido problemas con que sean originales o no, *de hecho ni cuenta me he dado.*


Está bueno lo tuyo.

Pero lo que yo quiero NO es un falsificado "que ande", no me importa si el falsificado es mejor que el Sanyo original, yo quiero el Sanyo original. Ese es el tema. Quiero tener la seguridad de que el corazón de mi amplificador es de alta calidad, fabricado por Sanyo.

*Acaso creés que los chips falsificados (STK) tienen los mismos valores de THD que los originales??* 
 
Ni lo creas, los originales tienen componentes de *primerísima calidad*, mientras que los falsificados tienen los componentes más baratos, sino, ¿dónde está el negocio de los falsificadores? 

Por ese mismo motivo quiero un chip ORIGINAL, porque de esta manera puedo confiar que lo que leo en el datasheet del chip, es lo mismo que tengo en la mano, fabricado exclusivamente por esa empresa, Sanyo.

Y si, tenés razón, calculo que estos amplificadores deben ser muy buenos... Ya veremos cuando me arme el STK402-090 si es que lo consigo.
Gracias por tu comentario Zaiz!

Saludos!


----------



## zaiz

Tavo dijo:


> *Acaso creés que los chips falsificados (STK) tienen los mismos valores de THD que los originales??*
> 
> Ni lo creas, los originales tienen componentes de *primerísima calidad*, mientras que los falsificados tienen los componentes más baratos,



*Los que yo he* *cambiado* han quedado a satisfacción y aunque no he medido la distorsión armónica, no he notado diferencia *respecto al funcionamiento anterior*.

No noto diferencia y además con toda la potencia (y al oído, de fidelidad) de los anteriores. Así que cumplen el objetivo. 

Aunque claro, *yo no dije* que he puesto falsificados, tal vez todos los que he comprado sean originales. Eso no lo puedo comprobar.

de nada, Tavo. 

(espero que este no sea tema o comentario repetido jeje)


----------



## pandacba

Hay un dato que se le escapa a la mayoria, cuando de distorción se habla, y esta relacionado a la sensibilidad para la potencia especificada, en simples palabras si para X apartao o chip se especifica Tal potencia con tal nivel de THD, esta unidendo tres cosas, sensibilidad para llegar a esa potencia con esa THD, pero si yo no se que nivel tiene mi fuente de audio a máximo nivel me puedo pasar de esa exitación y el equipo prrimero erogara algo más de potencia pero con un nivel de distorción mayor y luego vendra el peligroso recorte....


De all la discución de quiene sin ningún tipo de conocimiento y porque por alli encontraron alguan formula y la aplican dicen que tal amplificador puede llegar  a tanta potencia , si es cierto, pero a que tasa de distorcón?....

Por otro lado también hay que saber leer e interpretar las hojas de datos, muchos ven que las curvas se ve que llega al 10%  y dice ahh es malo porque da el 10% pero es un error porque tal vez ni siquiera saben leer ingliés y solo miran las gráficas....

Y una mejor lectrua me muestra como se comporta la potencia en función de la THD y alli veri que hasta tal potencia tengo tal nivel de THD, entonce no debere permitir que amplfique más de alli, pero con la fobia y locura de sacar la maxima potencia al extremo y bueno alli la THD se dispara para todo amplificador ya sea con CI o discreto....

Un ejemplo que le mostraba a un amigo del foro hace año una marca lanzo unos kits a 70W, con esa potencia entraba en la gama HI-FI y especificaba que con fuente regulada podia entregar 90W una famosa firma de equiopos de audio tomo el equema le introdujo algunos pequeños cambios, entre ellos limito la potencia a 60W con la misma fuente para que? parq que la salda tuviera un nivel tan bajo como 0.04% de THD.

Por otro lado alguno tiene idea como suena al oido la THD?

Hay otro  dstorción que si suena feo al oido aunque haiga quien diga que no existe o que es un mito, y esa suena bastante feo y desagradable al oido, quien no la conoce pero la persibe nota que algo raro pasa, al igual que el recorte, muchos que no saben hablan de un ruido como golpes....

Si habremos armado y mangueado equipos para sacarnos las dudas
Para estar seguro busca un comercio que tenga años de permanencia en el mercado y se caracterice por vender mercaderia buena....

Uno de los principales problema de los falsificados no es el THD, es que casi seguro no rinden igual y muchos se te mueren en la prueba y te dejan con la duda si te mandaste una macana o fallo.

Otro hibrido muy buno es el que traen los Panasonic que no es STK, es de color gris, bien compacto y la parte de arriba el borde redondeado y la superficie con rayas y en e centro la marca con su matricula, son bastante caritos, pero anda muy bien, no recuerdo la matricula, apenas pueda me fijo en un manual de servicio


----------



## Tacatomon

De esos IC´s de los Panasonic, poca info hay sobre ellos, al menos, no he encontrado un Datasheet.
Sobre los STK´s de nueva generación. Pues ese IC en específico que mencionas ya está descontinuado desde la propia Sanyo... Así que si encuentras uno, sera muy bueno; original ni se diga...

http://semicon.sanyo.com/en/search/list.php?clcd=85

Saludos!


----------



## Tavo

@ Panda:

Está correcto lo que decís, pero creo que no entendiste mi mensaje:
Yo no dije que el chip era una porquería por llegar al 10% de distorsión, ni tampoco dije nada malo sobre este chip. Dije que si llega a 10% de distorsión, y es algo TOTALMENTE NORMAL como a todos los amplificadores les pasa, a no ser que, como bien dijiste vos, tengan limitada la potencia de salida (esto es GENIAL) y entonces nunca llegan a estar "exigidos".

Bueno, estaría mooooooi bueno implementar ese control, de limitar la potencia de salida. He visto que algunos amplificadores emplean un sistema de seguridad ante el excesivo exceso de exigencia. (ex, ex, ex )
El sistema que traen es con un LED y un LDR creo, que cuando la señal de entrada supera un  cierto límite... Bueno, no se bien como funciona y tampoco me interesa, no me gusta ese sistema.

Justo de eso NO hablo, esa protección igual es mala, ya que de todos modos el "aviso" que da el amplificador es RECORTE, y uno no sabe si es recorte del amplificador o del sistema de protección...

@Tacato

Sobre que no se fabrica más, no lo sabía, muchas gracias por el dato. Claro, la idea es comprar un STK ORIGINAL, entonces hay que tratar de comprar un chip de reciente fabricación...
Voy a investigar sobre eso.

Muchos saludos!! Y gracias a los dos por comentar!!!


----------



## jorger

Bien.He desmontado 3 transistores para ver su autenticidad.Uno de ellos es un 2N3055 que saqué de una fuente antigua por lo que supuestamente debería ser auténtico.
El segundo transistor es un 2N6211 (Un TO-66, como un TO-3 pero más pequeño) que saqué del mismo aparato que el 2n3055.Dudo que hagan falsificaciones de un transistor tan poco visto en cuanto a su encapsulado.

El tercer transistor es el complementario del 2N3055 (MJ2955) que cogí 'prestado' del insti hace un par de años.

Al destapar el 2n3055 me quedé al instante con cara de 'wtf?'.¿Hacían falsisficaciones desde hace ya tanto tiempo, y además en aparatos importantes?.Porque el tamaño de la pastilla es ridículo, e incluso menor que el del 2n6211.
La fuente de la que saqué el 3055 era de un gran módulo de telecomunicaciones, usado en RENFE (donde trabaja mi padre).

Vean la foto:

http://img252.imageshack.us/i/cimg0107.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Que alguien me de una explicación a esto, porque no entiendo nada .
Nótese el tamaño de la pastilla del 6211.Duplica el tamaño de los otros dos!.

Tengo que añadir que el 2N3055 y su complementario se calentaban muchísimo (demasiado) cuando hice el famosos driver de un flyback con un transistor.
El 2N6211 funcionaba bien, dentro de lo que cabe..

Saludos!.


----------



## Cacho

La pastilla del 3055 (y del 2955) es cuadrada y mide cerca de 3mm de lado. Si tiene esas dimensiones, es probable que sea original.
Los que tenés ahí (3055 y 2955) parecen ser buenos, el otro se ve bien, pero nunca me cayó en las manos uno para destripar.

Una cosa importante es que no tienen el pegote blanco por encima de las pastillas y que están bien centradas y acomodadas. Eso también habla de que son originales.

Saludos


----------



## jorger

Cacho dijo:


> La pastilla del 3055 (y del 2955) es cuadrada y mide cerca de 3mm de lado. Si tiene esas dimensiones, es probable que sea original.


 
Si te digo la verdad, la pastilla de los 2 (3055 y 2955) mide sólo 2mm de lado.Diría que son falsificaciones mas o menos bien hechas, pero falsificaciones al fin.
La pastilla que mide 3mm es la del 6211.De este no tengo sospechas.

Siempre me queda un interrogante de estos transistores.Si la pastilla del 3055 y del 2955 normalmente sólo miden 3mm de lado, por qué no los hacen en TO-66?.Es una pregunta de la que no espero respuesta pero si la hay, bienvenida es.
Menudo desperdicio de espacio, usar encapsulado TO-3 para unas pastillas de ese tamaño.. mmm.. .



> Una cosa importante es que no tienen el pegote blanco por encima de las pastillas y que están bien centradas y acomodadas. Eso también habla de que son originales.


Sip, la silicona blanca los delata.Por suerte no me he topado con ninguno así.
Gracias por el dato igualmente.

Saludos!.


----------



## Cacho

jorger dijo:


> Si te digo la verdad, la pastilla de los 2 (3055 y 2955) mide sólo 2mm de lado....


Y me hiciste buscarlo 

La pastilla del 3055 mide 106mils (eso son ≈ 2,7mm). Fijate, que casi seguro que miden eso.
Parecen ser originales en las imágenes.

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien

1,75 milimetro ,es falso ?


----------



## HADES

rey juien y no lo has abierto para ver que tipo de silicona tiene ????


----------



## Tavo

jorger dijo:


> Siempre me queda un interrogante de estos transistores.Si la pastilla del 3055 y del 2955 normalmente sólo miden 3mm de lado, *por qué no los hacen en TO-66?*.Es una pregunta de la que no espero respuesta pero si la hay, bienvenida es.
> *Menudo desperdicio de espacio, usar encapsulado TO-3 para unas pastillas de ese tamaño.. *mmm..



Yo pregunto lo mismo, y vendría bien una respuesta para esto. La verdad es que nunca vi un TO-66, pero es probable que hayan desaparecido...

Se me ocurriría pensar que los 2N3055 y de similar potencia los siguen haciendo en ese encapsulado (TO-3) por la transferencia de calor... Pero aún así, me parece un despropósito.

El día que tenga una fábrica de transistores, les voy a poner un micro chip dentro de cada uno, entonces con un scanner desde afuera (que lea ese chip), se sabe si es falso o no.
El día que tenga la fábrica, los voy a hacer a todos en TO-66.
 

Hablando en serio, es raro que las fábricas de transistores no hayan inventado algún método de reconocimiento de sus semiconductores... Con tanta tecnología que hay hoy en día... 

Creo que no hace falta aclarar que... *¡¡Odio las falsificaciones!!* :enfadado:
Les tiraría otra Little Boy a los chinos mugrientos que hacen las falsificaciones. :enfadado:

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien

no si esta nuevo ¡¡¡ cuando me decía a usarlo y se queme,lo desarmo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tavo dijo:


> Hablando en serio, es raro que las fábricas de transistores no hayan inventado algún método de reconocimiento de sus semiconductores... Con tanta tecnología que hay hoy en día...


Y a que costo pensás que estaría un transistor con un dispositivo de esos...sin contar el precio del detector que tendrías que usar para probar la veracidad del chip


----------



## ernestogn

y los chips antirobo falsificados?! 
Si a mi se me ocurrio en 30 segundos ,los chinos ya los tienen echos


----------



## Tavo

ezavalla dijo:


> Y a que costo pensás que estaría un transistor con un dispositivo de esos...sin contar el precio del detector que tendrías que usar para probar la veracidad del chip



Bueno Eduardo, era una total ironía lo del "micro chip" dentro del transistor, pero me refería a que es extraño que las fábricas NO HAGAN algún tipo de distinción especial con sus semiconductores... Se me ocurre que en los datasheets, podrían poner alguna *FOTO REAL* del componente original, entonces luego compararlo...

Hay millones de maneras de saberlo, pero que raro que no hayan inventado algo especial para el reconocimiento de *semiconductores genuinos...*

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien

que lo estampen como una moneda  y se acabo


----------



## Tacatomon

Tavo dijo:


> Bueno Eduardo, era una total ironía lo del "micro chip" dentro del transistor, pero me refería a que es extraño que las fábricas NO HAGAN algún tipo de distinción especial con sus semiconductores... Se me ocurre que en los datasheets, podrían poner alguna *FOTO REAL* del componente original, entonces luego compararlo...
> 
> Hay millones de maneras de saberlo, pero que raro que no hayan inventado algo especial para el reconocimiento de *semiconductores genuinos...*
> 
> Saludos.



Fotos en estos tiempos no bastan para reconocer un Transistor, eso seguro ya lo sabes. 
No se anden persiguiendo, la única manera de conseguir semiconductores originales es con un distribuidor reconocido.... ¿Acaso los ingenieros y diseñadores andan comprando en los locales cercanos de su ciudad? 

Créanme... Vale la pena el gasto extra (Si es que lo hay) en adquirir algo que les va a funcionar a la de una y sin problemas (Humo).

Saludos!


----------



## jorger

Cacho dijo:


> Y me hiciste buscarlo


No no, dije que medían 2mm pero sólo en mi caso 



> La pastilla del 3055 mide 106mils (eso son ≈ 2,7mm). Fijate, que casi seguro que miden eso.
> Parecen ser originales en las imágenes.


Ésta imagen aclara las cosas jeje:



Y subo esta otra del 2611:





> Bueno Eduardo, era una total ironía lo del "micro chip" dentro del transistor, pero me refería a que es extraño que las fábricas NO HAGAN algún tipo de distinción especial con sus semiconductores... Se me ocurre que en los datasheets, podrían poner alguna *FOTO REAL* del componente original, entonces luego compararlo


 
+1
Nos evitaríamos serias dudas de algunos transistores.

Saludos!.


----------



## el-rey-julien

entonces medi cualquier cosa ,yo  medi la el espesor de la chapa ¡¡¡


----------



## Tavo

el-rey-julien dijo:


> entonces medi cualquier cosa ,yo  medi la el espesor de la chapa ¡¡¡



No rey! Entendiste todo mal!! 

Tenés que medir la pequeña pastilla que tiene dentro... Por eso tenés que abrir el transistor...


----------



## ernestogn

Tacatomon dijo:


> Fotos en estos tiempos no bastan para reconocer un Transistor, eso seguro ya lo sabes.
> No se anden persiguiendo, la única manera de conseguir semiconductores originales es con un distribuidor reconocido.... ¿Acaso los ingenieros y diseñadores andan comprando en los locales cercanos de su ciudad?
> 
> Créanme... Vale la pena el gasto extra (Si es que lo hay) en adquirir algo que les va a funcionar a la de una y sin problemas (Humo).
> 
> Saludos!



Muy cierto.


----------



## Cacho

Cualquier gran fabricante de semiconductores tiene por los clientes como  vos y yo un aprecio tan grande como por lo que deja en el inodoro cada  vez que va al baño.
Veamos... Los que caen en la clasificación "A" son los de "Grado  Militar". Se venden a las fuerzas armadas o a los fabricantes de equipos  médicos de soporte de vida. Son caros y los vende el fabricante  directamente.

Los "B" son los que se venden a grandes fabricantes de equipos y los  vende la compañía misma de nuevo. No son tan caros, pero se los compran  por containers, no por unidades.

Los "C" son los destinados a electrodomésticos, línea blanca y demás  cosas similares. De nuevo, en cantidades son los pedidos y la venta es  directa de la compañía.

Los "D" son lo que salen a los revendedores y esos son los que caen en  las casas de electrónica y compramos nosotros. La categoría más baja de  lo que producen es lo que nos llega...

Entonces razonemos: Los ejércitos y compañías de equipos médicos, que  pagan caro por la calidad, le compran al fabricante lo mejor que tenga  (esto no puede fallar bajo ningún concepto).
QSC, HP, Agilent, y demás fabricantes compran el escalón siguiente a un  precio relativamente bueno (dada la calidad) por el volumen que  encargan.
Fabricantes de "chucherías" compran por toneladas la clase que sigue,  menos calidad, menos precio, pero buen negocio.

Y un montón de gatos locos se disputan la última porquería que sacan  (que es lo que les llega)... ¿Les importará mucho que un chino saque  falsificaciones?
Los grandes clientes de los fabricantes estos no le compran al chino...  "El chiquitaje" no es importante...


@Jorger: Más acercás la imagen, más originales se me hacen esos  transistores. Sigo convencido de que NO son copias.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Muy buena tu explicación Cacho. Entonces entendí que tengo que estudiar medicina para luego con el título en mano ir a la fábrica de ST Microelectronics/Intersil/ON Semiconductor/Fairchild Semiconductor/Etc... Y decir: Quiero 1 de ése, 6 de aquellos, y dos más de aquellos otros.  :enfadado:

Entonces tenemos que renunciar a pensar en adquirir componentes de alta calidad... Que interesante. Dejemos de diseñar y seguir armando cosas, total sabemos que los componentes a usar no van a ser de calidad. [/ironía]

Esto es una pregunta: Creés que si necesitaras unos transistores MJ15003/15004, los conseguirías originales y de calidad militar en una casa de electrónica importante / importación directo de fábrica?
Ya conozco tu respuesta, vos dirás, ¿Y para que querés semejante calidad en los transistores?
No merece respuesta. Estaría bueno saber que podemos contar con componentes de excelentísima calidad. No me preguntes por qué, pero creo que debería ser así.

Y sobre el transistor de Jorger,  ¿No tenés unos lentes de más aumento por ahí?  [/ironía]



Con la vista que tengo, se me hace que esa pastilla mide _*MENOS*_ de 2mm, y los contactos que van a la pastilla... son finiiiitos...

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho

No, Tavo... Me parece que no entendiste el punto.

Nosotros no somos clientes del fabricante, sino clientes de una cadena de distribución. Las grandes empresas son las que se comunican directamente con los fabricantes.
Lo que llega para venta al público es la clasificación más baja de lo que producen.

Si lo querés en números, del 1 al 10, al público le llegan transistores "10", con alguno que otro fallado, pero nadie es perfecto. Cumplen con las especificaciones de calidad y funcionan como dicen que lo ahcen en los datasheets. Las categorías superiores a las que difícilmente se tiene acceso tienen calidades de 15, 18 y 20. ¿Calidad? Sí. ¿La mejor de las calidades posibles? No...
Y si querés ir con el título de loquesea a la fábrica, andá, pero te va a resultar lo mismo que si fueras con las manos vacías. Pedís los transistores estos de la más alta calidad, los pagás mucho más que lo que pagarías por los "comunes" y te volvés a tu casa con ellos.
Y seguís siendo un poroto para la compañía, tal y como somos todos nosotros.

Volviendo de ahí al tema, al fabricante le interesa mantener al mayorista más grande como cliente. De vos se encarga la casa de electrónica, de esa casa se encarga el distribuidor/importador al que le compra y de ese es que se encarga el mayorista.
_Acquila non capit muscas._

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien

entonces queda desarmar equipos militares y reciclarlos ,para obtener componentes de calidad.


----------



## Tacatomon

el-rey-julien dijo:


> entonces queda desarmar equipos militares y reciclarlos ,para obtener componentes de calidad.



He visto resistencias tipo militar, no es más que una Resistencia de 5W remarcada para usarse a 3W... Así de simple. Ahora imagínense los semiconductores... Un driver de salida MJ340 remplazar por un MJL3281A


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Eso podria ser, por un lado  sobredimensionar para estar mas seguros. Pero también los márgenes de tolerancia serían los mas bajos, tanto en resistencias como en cualquier otro componente.


----------



## electroconico

Quiero armar un ampli con elSTK4192II , en la tienda de agelectronica aparecen 2 modelos,uno marca SANYO y el otro OEM , la diferencia de precio es casi el doble.

El Sanyo cuesta aprox $7.5 dolares y el OEM $4.2 , luego viene un arrivo de 250 piezas del OEM.

Este es uno de los stk chinos de los que hablan??

Es tentator por el precio,se me hace muy raro que vendieran algo malo en esa tienda.

¿Qué opinan? 

Adjunto imagen


----------



## zopilote

electroconico dijo:


> Quiero armar un ampli con elSTK4192II , en la tienda de agelectronica aparecen 2 modelos,uno marca SANYO y el otro OEM , la diferencia de precio es casi el doble.
> ¿Qué opinan?


Cuando se trata de componentes OEM, se refieren a cualquier articulo que viene en embalaje simple. esto es para abaratar costos por lo que el articulo  (la empresa no se responsabiliza del daño a a la caja), teniendo un precio muy barato. Y en cuanto si son chinos o no, te dire que solo puedes estar seguro si es un buen producto abriendo y viendo el interior del STK, y como es un articulo descatalogado de SANYO existen varias empresas que lo fabrican por lo que existen varios tipos de "calidades", desde los que son totalmente funcionales y tienen un buen desempeño hasta los que son practicamente artesanales (estos se detectan por no tener ningun pin conectado a su disipador).


----------



## electroconico

Gracias zopilote,me queda claro.

Saludos!


----------



## alexcesarpalma

electroconico dijo:


> Quiero armar un ampli con elSTK4192II , en la tienda de agelectronica aparecen 2 modelos,uno marca SANYO y el otro OEM , la diferencia de precio es casi el doble.
> 
> El Sanyo cuesta aprox $7.5 dolares y el OEM $4.2 , luego viene un arrivo de 250 piezas del OEM.
> 
> Este es uno de los stk chinos de los que hablan??
> 
> Es tentator por el precio,se me hace muy raro que vendieran algo malo en esa tienda.
> 
> ¿Qué opinan?
> 
> Adjunto imagen



mi amigo electroconico no compres los los STKs con AG , no es por desprestigiar pero todos absolutamente todos los modulos de ag salen horribles!!! siempre he tenido la mala certesa de eso!! por que aunque digan ser de sanyo no lo son!!! checa eso solo es una recomendacion al igual que con muchos transistores de potencia como la serie 2SA/2SD
saludos


----------



## fernandob

compra uno y hacele pruebas sencillas.

uno de c/u

yo recuerdo hace mucho compre un par de encoapsulado tipo 2n3055 en geterson , estaban en oferta.
dije:
"bueno, son transistores de potencia"

me costo un monton encontrar una pseudo hoja de datos de ese codigo.
y ni siquiera paso la simple prueba de controlarlo , o sea ponerlo en emisor comun y meterle una ib para controlar una carga mediana .....

el hfe de ese transistor debia ser 2 o 3 y con poca ic. por que tenia que inyectarle una ib tremenda para que funcione y se clentaba al pedo un monton .

en fin......k-kita.


si necesitas uno compra lo seguro , si necesitas muchos compra una muestra y probalo en tu apllicacion.


PD: que pelotu....2 los que falsifican esos T. si tenes la capacidad de hacer eso, no podes fabricar de verdad algo mas util??
estoy mas que seguro que en el mercado hay cosas buenas para hacer y con buen margen en vez de inundar con mentiras un mercado especifico.

pero tambien tiene la culpa el mercado , incluso lso comercintes que compran "lo mas barato".
yo tenia negocio pero de electricidad.
y se que muchisma gente "se la come" , o sea que se la aoguanta, si compro algo malo, es mas , algunas veces el que lo compro piesnsa que fue su culpa.
pero no, es el componente.
por eso lo venden , por que saben que hay pocos reclamos.
solo un cliente que compra 10 o mas ira de vuelta, y eso si se dio cuenta acon el primero.

los comerciantes son un sor e te .
por que encima lso he escuchado en el mostrador decir:

"mir que vendi un monton y nunca tuve problemas" .

son chantas. para eso en electronica hay tanto control de el lado de las marcas beunas, datasheets por ejemplo, para que luego un comerciante de porqueria compre un lote mas barato de bc547 pero con las patas en distinto orden y no te avise el $%%&$/%$%.
y luego vos estas ahi perdiendo tiempo por que tuplaca no funciona....:enfadado:
por que lso componentes son truchos o con las patas distintas o anda asaber por que .

eso en ginecologia no pasa ...........


----------



## Tavo

Si, estoy de acuerdo con vos...

Por qué mejor no se dedican a fabricar otra cosa con las herramientas y máquinas que tienen... 

Y sobre los comerciantes, más todavía en electrónica. Yo cuando voy a comprar ya me conocen: Soy re jodi**. Por ejemplo, necesito un TIP35C, se lo pido que me lo traiga, y si no me convence le digo "no, dejá, no lo llevo, necesito el original". Eso con miles de cosas, antes me hacía el boludo y compraba igual, pero ahora no; porque cada vez que compro se me van más de $100 en componentes, y quiero que los valgan. No quiero tirar más plata (que para colmo no me sobra).

A mi no me engañan mas con los componentes. Compro lo que quiero: Y si es necesario mandar al dueño veinte veces ida y vuelta desde el mostrador hasta los cajones, lo hago.

Y ya me conocen.

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien

saben algo si ay irfp250 truchos ? me llegaron unos medios raros


----------



## Tavo

el-rey-julien dijo:


> saben algo si ay irfp250 truchos ? me llegaron unos medios raros



Todo lo que a tus ojos veas raro, desconfiá. Hay muchas más probabilidades de que sean falsos que originales.

Conejero, que marca son? Los que yo compré hace rato son IR (International Rectifier).


----------



## el-rey-julien

no se que marca es y el ic ir2110 tambien parece trucho ,
pero las patitas del irpf son medio raras,como que  estan con positos ademas son patitas finitas,delgadas 
ay unas fotos


----------



## el-rey-julien

acá la foto ,no quería subir ,fíjense los terminales ,están  como poceados,recién los vi cuando abrí la bolsita en casa

el grabado del ir es retrucho

bueno cuando  el ampli  y vuelen ya me sacare  la duda


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

La verdad, de no ser por los terminales, no se ven muy truchos...


----------



## el-rey-julien

son  muy  delgados comparados con  otros que compre en el mismo lugar ,son  la mitad de gruesos a los anteriores ,los de  patitas finas son los ir    y  el otro que parece mas robusto tiene una i marcada  sin la r luego tiene unas letras A M  G U


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ahhhh...me confundí con la ultima foto! Está mezclados ahí, no? y las de la diagonal son los buenos   
Es probable que a esta hora no vea un pomo...


----------



## el-rey-julien

los tres juntos son los truchos ,se renotan por los terminales
en la foto pongo el primero es el bueno creo y segundo es el trucho supongo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

OK. El primero de la izquierda lo veía parecido a los de la diagonal, pero mirando mejor, parece que no tiene la misma profundidad el espacio donde van las letras.


----------



## el-rey-julien

inclusive uno es mas angosto que el otro ,el mas angosto es el que tiene los terminales finos ,parecen de hojalata ,el peso es igual (al tacto,con la mano )


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

el-rey-julien dijo:


> en la foto pongo el primero es el bueno creo y segundo es el trucho supongo


El primero de que lado?
El de la izquierda es mas falso que tapón de arena y el de la derecha se vé mejor.


----------



## djwash

Yo tengo los mismos, IR2110 e IRFP250, igualitos a los tuyos (IRFP250 de la derecha), andan bien y hasta aca no tuve problemas...


----------



## el-rey-julien

ezavalla dijo:


> El primero de que lado?
> El de la izquierda es mas falso que tapón de arena y el de la derecha se vé mejor.




gracias ezevalla


----------



## zopilote

el-rey-julien dijo:


> son  muy  delgados comparados con  otros que compre en el mismo lugar ,son  la mitad de gruesos a los anteriores ,los de  patitas finas son los ir    y  el otro que parece mas robusto tiene una i marcada  sin la r luego tiene unas letras A M  G U



hola lemurido amigo, lo que tienes en tu poder son dos mosfet con diferente fabricante, el que tiene solo la I es fabricado por Intesil, muy bueno y  el de la las siglas I R es de la Internacional Rectifier, pero por el logo este viene de la fabrica de china, son funcionales pero de caracteristicas inferiones de los que lleban el logo I↓R  que tiene un circulo en la flecha y de mejor calidad (no son brillosos).


----------



## Tavo

el-rey-julien dijo:


> los tres juntos son los truchos ,se renotan por los terminales
> en la foto pongo el primero es el bueno creo y segundo es el trucho supongo



El de la izquierda de ve MAL. Eso si que es falso re contra falso.

El de la derecha son muy parecidos a los míos, IRFP240, no tienen pinta de falsos...

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien

me timaron ,entonces fuy  timado ,y después quieren que las cosas me salgan bien ,,,
saludos


----------



## Cacho

Majestad, el MOSFET de la izquierda tiene el logo de "Intersil" (http://www.intersil.com), un fabricante de componentes electrónicos.

Entramos a la página, ponemos el modelo ese en su buscador y... ¿Cómo puede ser que no esté en su lista? 

Pruébelos, Alteza. Quizá funcionen. 
Total, entre tener una copia mala o una copia mala quemada... Después puede decirle a Maurice que los abra y postee fotos del interior 

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien

cuando termine de armar y muy  probablemente quemar   el ampli   ucd de  ejtagle ,los abro y   los posteo nuevamente ,a ya tengo de esos quemados ,tengo ,tengo los voy a destripar


en la foto que tiene el casi redondel rojo se ve el alambre del terminal 
en la otra foto se puede verlo mas completo


----------



## Cacho

Alteza, esos tienen buena pinta por dentro. La pastilla es de un tamaño acorde a lo esperable, está bien centrada y sin silicona blanca.

Quizá sean el descarte de algún fabricante (serio) o algo así...


----------



## el-rey-julien

no  siliconas no,es es mica


----------



## dspace

Buenas gente, primera vez que escribo en el foro (muy interesante por cierto) lamentablemente no para contar algo agradable, pero espero que le sirva de referencia a alguien. Compre en diciembre un LM3886TF (encapsulado plastico) en Celsius aca en la ciudad de Cordoba (calle Rioja, los que compran por la zona la conocen bien) y para mi mala fortuna ($60) la salida satura al rail positivo (+V-2V) sin señal de entrada (entrada a 0V), falla ya conocida hace algun tiempo por algunos en este foro y en otros. Leyendo por la red varias experiencias con esta falla, desde gente que compro en casas de renombre en su lugar de residencia hasta algun americano que (segun dijo) tuvo la misma falla en las 5 muestras gratis que recibio de National, no podria concluir si es un original fallado (sobre que tenemos poco con las copias) o una copia, pero si puedo concluir que el riesgo de terminar en las manos con algo muy diferente al datasheet es enorme. Como ya tenia la placa hecha decidi correr el riesgo una vez mas, y siguiendo el consejo de alguien de otro foro (admito que lo tome sin confirmar la veracidad de la informacion) que supuestamente en su lugar de trabajo de un lote de 50 lm3886TF solo rescataron 10 sin esta falla, por lo que probaron con el LM3876 (similar pinout, similar arquitectura, prestaciones algo menores) y santo remedio, segun dijo. Para mi aplicacion, aclaro, el LM3876 me sirve por lo que lo compre (fue el lm3876T encapsulado metalico $34, adquirido en el mismo lugar ya que tanto éste como el 3886 no los encontre en otro lado aqui en Cordoba) y decidi hacer alguna minima prueba con un multimetro (en modo comprobacion de diodos) pin a pin verificando, con el esquema interno simplificado del datasheet, cierta logica en algunas mediciones. Encontré que el chip con falla (ya desmontado de la placa) daba circuito abierto entre cualquiera de las entradas de señal y +V (con supuesta polarizacion directa), y el recien adquirido (aun no probado en placa) daba la polarizacion directa del NPN de entrada, como lo indican los datasheet de ambos. Las mediciones del pin de salida con +V, -V y GND dieron similares en ambos chip. Una vez montado el 3876, digamos que no tuvo la falla del otro, y en una prueba muy rapida y poco exigente con señal se vió (osciloscopio) y escuchó (parlante 8ohm 8") aceptable. Por otras cuestiones tuve que dejar de momento el amplificador, que sin duda requiere pruebas mas exhaustivas para confirmar que funciona tal cual especifica el datasheet (circuitos de proteccion, distorsion, disipacion, etc) pero que estoy empezando a dudar si vale la pena invertir tiempo en tal empresa ya que el objetivo original era hacer un amplificador que suene bien y sea simple de armar y no analizar la legitimidad de un componente. Si bien no puedo asegurar que la falla del chip no se produjo al momento de aplicarle la alimentacion la primera vez, no estaria demas, a la hora de comprarlo, llevar un tester y probar el diodo en directa (+) pin9/pin 10 y (-) pin 1/pin5 para descartar al menos esta posible falla. Leyendo las experiencias y recomendaciones aqui en este tema, parece que las opciones de amplificadores de audio con componentes legitimos apuntan a adquirirlos en distribuidores oficiales de las marcas. Entiendo que los transistores ON se consiguen genuinos en electrocomponentes. Segun la pagina de National, Elko-Arrow (en Buenos Aires) es su distribuidor en Argentina, dejo como consulta, si alguien a adquirido productos de audio de National ahi y la respectiva experiencia. Bueno, espero no haberme extendido demasiado, y pido disculpas de antemano si esto iba en otro tema. Un saludo para todos


----------



## crimson

Hola dspace, bienvenido al foro. Es absolutamente cierto, cuando hago un amplificador voy a comprar los transistores a electrocomponentes (creo que tiene sucursal en la Docta) o a Elko. He comprado en Microelectrónica con resultados diversos, más de una vez me han fallado y he comprado en Dicomse con resultados desastrosos (hablamos de transistores de potencia, en integrados raros andan bien). Extraño las épocas que compraba transistores a veinte minutos de mi casa, esos tiempos ya pasaron, ahora para hacer un miserable amplificadorcito tengo que hacer una expedición hasta Capital... los tiempos cambian... Saludos C


----------



## Tavo

Yo últimamente hago lo mismo... Cuando estoy frente al tipo del mostrador, le pido los transistores que necesito, pero *no dejo que me los triga*, sino le digo "*traeme por favor la cajonera*", entonces ahí vienen todos los TRs de potencia, los de media potencia, los de señal... Y así los elijo.

Generalmente suelen haber un surtido variado, entre compras anteriores y posteriores... Entonces así tengo la suerte de elegir buenos semiconductores.
Anteayer fui a un local a comprar TIP41C. Y como dije, le pedí el "cajón" con los TRs, y elegí los originales.

Simple y sin complicaciones.

Y si me pregunta "por que", le digo "porque no quiero comprar transistores genéricos o falsificados".

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien

Tavo dijo:


> Yo últimamente hago lo mismo... Cuando estoy frente al tipo del mostrador, le pido los transistores que necesito, pero *no dejo que me los triga*, sino le digo "*traeme por favor la cajonera*", entonces ahí vienen todos los TRs de potencia, los de media potencia, los de señal... Y así los elijo.
> 
> Generalmente suelen haber un surtido variado, entre compras anteriores y posteriores...
> Saludos.



     feliz como niño ante un cajon de caramelos ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Tacatomon

el-rey-julien dijo:


> feliz como niño ante un cajon de caramelos ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


Si me dejaran hacer eso en lo locales de mi ciudad...

Fíjense que, al menos en mi ciudad, Noto que lo componentes semiconductores, ya empieza a haber esa tendencia de que se revuelven los originales con los falsificados. Antes no pasaba eso. Me imagino que tanto reclamo hizo cartas en el asunto.
Y también he notado, por ejemplo, que los componentes de USA que mando a pedir, no distan mucho de los que ahora puedo hallar localmente. Hace no mucho pedí Operacionales TL082 @ STMicro, y la manufactura es china. Al igual que los que se encuentran localmente. No hay diferencia prácticamente. No quiero arriesgarme comprando semiconductores de potencia, ahí si le saco, además de la disponibilidad es un asco.

Prefiero de vez en cuando embarcar pedidos. Allá los gringos tienen de todo.


----------



## el-rey-julien

> Prefiero de vez en cuando embarcar pedidos. Allá los gringos tienen de todo.


que  los consiguen en china factory ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ esta  todo muy  igual ya ,mucho  mucho  componente chino


----------



## Tacatomon

el-rey-julien dijo:


> que  los consiguen en china factory ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ esta  todo muy  igual ya ,mucho  mucho  componente chino



Realmente así es. La fabricación allá es muy económica, eso no pasa desapercibido por los fabricantes. El detalle de un Semiconductor fabricado allá con los estándares del fabricante es muy mucho mejor que uno chino-copia-barato sin ninguna supervisión.  Es la moda de hoy!


----------



## dspace

Crimson: Gracias por el dato, yo tambien compre algunas cosas en Dicomse pero nunca transistores de potencia, y se me estaba cruzando por la cabeza.

Tavo: Realmente te envidio (envidia sana) la capacidad de localizar originales del "cajon".

Un saludo para todos


----------



## Tavo

dspace dijo:


> Crimson: Gracias por el dato, yo tambien compre algunas cosas en Dicomse pero nunca transistores de potencia, y se me estaba cruzando por la cabeza.
> 
> Tavo: Realmente te envidio (envidia sana) la capacidad de localizar originales del "cajon".
> 
> Un saludo para todos



Dspace, es así. Un día le dije que yo no quería tirar mi dinero una vez más. También quiero decir que cuando hago compras, no compro por 10 mangos; cuando compro siempre gasto al rededor de 150-200$, algo así como US $50.

Creo que es la mejor manera, o al menos podrías decirle seriamente al tipo del mostrador que te de solo componentes originales. Es así. Es la mejor manera de comprar.

Yo ya no tiro más mi dinero, encima que todas las cosas cada vez están más caras.

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho

Buenas... 

Me llegó un ampli Decoud DP500a con "problemitas": Un canal no andaba desde que lo había reparado alguien que no me quiso decir el dueño quién fue..
Abrirlo y (obviamente) el que no andaba era el que estaba abajo de toda la pila de cosas que se atornillaban una encima de la otra. Vayan mis recuerdos a la madre, la tía y prácticamente todas las mujeres de la familia del que diseñó eso.

No encontré el esquema por ningún lado, así que me puse a relevarlo y fui de atrás para adelante. cuatro 2N3055 en una de las ramas y 3 de esos más un 2955 en la otra  ¡Eureka! eso es lo que está mal. Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah.
Resulta que usa un 2955 y un 3055 como excitadores de la salida que es una cuasicomplementaria. Sin revisar mucho más, caí en que es un RCA/Philips/Fapesa con alguna modificación menor en la entrada (usa BD139 en el par diferencial) y me puse a medir los transistores de salida. Tenía casi todo de ST... Salvo un Toshiba con letras rojas (viejo conocido, falso pero aguantador) y el 3055*H* que hacía de driver, que era RCA.
El RCA era el único homotaxial (H) de los 3055 que había ahí y en el otro canal no se repetía esa disposición de componentes. Definitivamente a este canal lo habían toqueteado.

Resumen: El RCA quemado, el 2955 quemado (hasta fundió uno de los alambres que conectan la pastilla) y uno de los 3055 de ST también. Lo llamativo es que este último no es de la misma serie que los demás, ergo, fue cambiado ya.

Son todos originales (al menos lo parecen), así que saqué fotitos, abrí los transistores y les medí las pastillas. He aquí los resultados:

Los tres mosqueteros:


Las entrañas de los mosqueteros en el mismo orden:


Detalle del RCA:


Detalle del 2955 de ST:


Detalle del 3055 de ST:


Tamaño de la pastilla del RCA (el paralaje hace que no se lea bien el calibre, pero créanme que mide eso...):


Tamaño de las pastillas de los ST (miden las dos lo mismo):


En fin, a conseguir una salida entera nueva, buena y toda parejita... Sólo me falta que los de Elko me contesten el mail para poder comprar los transistores...


Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Ahhhh, para este ampli eran... 

A mi me parece que los 3055 esos y los 2955 son más falsos que suegra simpática.
Esas pastillas tan chiquitas... 

El RCA es obvio que es original por donde se lo mire. Y una pregunta, que es eso se "H" al final?
En que de diferencian de los normales, sin H?

Un abrazo.


----------



## malesi

Pues aquí Tavo.
 _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/223096/ _

Saludos


----------



## jorger

Tavo dijo:


> Ahhhh, para este ampli eran...
> 
> A mi me parece que los 3055 esos y los 2955 son más falsos que suegra simpática.
> Esas pastillas tan chiquitas...


+1
Son exactamente iguales que los de la foto que subí hace unos dias.Además me sigue pareciendo ilógico que un transistor de una potencia supuestamente elevada tenga unas conexiones internas tan finas.
El RCA segurísimo que es original.Pero los otros.. bueno.. no hay más que ver su interior!

Un saludo.


----------



## Cacho

Laaaaaaaaaa...
Pero qué gente porfiada... Busquen un transistor que ustedes mismos estén seguros de que es verdadero, ábranlo y después postean las fotos.

Los 3055 tienen esas pastillas. La del RCA es enorme para ser un 3055 (no sé si los _*H*_ eran así).
Con esa medida (2,65mm) de pastilla tenés 7mm² de superficie y eso es lo que traen adentro. ¿De qué tamaño deberían ser si no?.
No se acepta una mala respuesta como "no sé, más grande". Si no tienen idea sobre el tamaño que debe tener, entonces *no discutan como chicos*. Pongan argumentos apoyados por algún documento técnico, alguna medición, una mugrosa foto, o algo, de lo contrario déjense de discutir como necios.

Si quieren ver algunas otras fotos, por acá: http://www.prodigy-pro.com/diy/index.php?topic=42602.0

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob

en realidad .........si quisieran comprar alguna vez T. y tienen dudas de que sean muy truchos, hasta pueden probarlso donde el cliente.

yo la vez que me paso con unos similares al 2n3055 la cosa era que tenian una ganancia pesima, casi no podia saturarlos.

asi que supongo que un trucho sera de un beta horrible, yque no sera capaz de manejar mucha corriente .

una cajita con una bateria de 6v 4A/h con su base exitada segun la data (o sea una Rb adecuada ) y una Rc , digamos una lamparita (calculso para no necesitar disipador, caso contrario agregarlo) .

compran uno y ahi nomas adelante de el tipo le conectan, son solo 3 patas, con pines o cocodrilo .
y lo tienen unos minutos.

si es trucho seguro que ni satura.

sino lo hacen trabajar a la salida de un osc. o un ampli basico .


----------



## zopilote

Si señor, hay que desmitificar eso de que si la oblea de silicon de un 2N3055 no es de 4,7mm es falso, todo absolutamente todos los 2N3055 fabricados en la actualidad van ha ser como en las fotos ofresidas por cacho, ya sea de ST, ON etc van a tener el tamaño de 2.65 mm y a veces menos como los toshibas bambas, lograr conseguir un 2N3055 de antaño ya no es posible.
 Transistores con betas totalmente diferentes aun comprando por docena, es una desilución para muchos que empiezan coprando sus 2N3055 en estos tiempos, pero no todo está perdido para eso existen otros codigos de transistores, aunque no vengan en chapa metalica, para los que logran diferenciar lo bueno de lo falso hay  una salida.


----------



## el-rey-julien

facil  ,,si se quema es porque era falso


----------



## Tacatomon

Acá, tengo unas muestras de un amplificador Clase H que llegó. Al principio me pareció algo raro ver que los transistores conmutadores de voltaje eran bipolares¿?. 
Bueno. El caso es que todos vienen marcados con un código en uno de sus extremos "DIC" dice. En el amplificador se había puesto en corto uno PNP MJ15023, buenísimo que solo fue uno, y uno que encontré en el lado de los NPN bien bucanero... En estos momentos anda extraviado, pero con solo borrarse la marca con los dedos y el dudoso Peso de este, me hicieron descartarlo de yapa.
Ahora, en esos mismo TR´s están unos que no tienen ninguna marca de fábrica pero lucen originales, muy originales. ¿Saben algo de estos "Códigos de fábrica"? El pequeñin  que no tiene el código se me hace sospechoso. 





Saludos!

PS: El MJ15023 que está en corto no tardará en abrirse para nosotros


----------



## el-rey-julien

esperamos las fotos entonces ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Cacho

No parecen truchos esos.

Fijate que son de años diferentes, puede ser un código que usaran antes y dejaron de usar, no lo sé. El marcado de los códigos es correcto para los Motorola (no para los ON) y las fechas ('90, '94 y '8x) dan bien para ser Motorola... No afirmaría "a priori" que sean falsos.

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien

igual queremos fotos cacho ¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Cacho

Pero claro que sí, sólo digo que no parecen FF (falsos y feos).
Las fotos más le vale ponerlas o lo vamos a buscar y le hacemos abrir los transistores con los dientes


----------



## el-rey-julien

esperate una semana  mas que llegan mis vacaciones y destripo unos  unos cuantos transistores


----------



## Tacatomon

Cacho dijo:


> Pero claro que sí, sólo digo que no parecen FF (falsos y feos).
> Las fotos más le vale ponerlas o lo vamos a buscar y le hacemos abrir los transistores con los dientes



Huy... Al rato le paso segueta al PNP, veamos si son tan potentes como dice el datasheet.


----------



## matijuarez

aca van mas para la coleccion,son mj15003..los use en un circuito que requeria unos 2n3055 pero les puse estos para que ande mas "suelto".Lo raro es que duraron 3 semanas y recien ahi eschoparon  $15 pesos actuales cada uno,los abri con una pinsa comun sin hacer mucha fuerza en el sombrerito que tienen y salieron como si ubieran estado diseñados abre facil  miren las fotos lo chicas que son las pastillas que tienen,son de 1,5mm por 1,5mm con suerte..mucha impotencia con estas basuras :enfadado: me molesta criarme,crecer en la electronica con este tipo de fraudes,me hubiera gustado llegar a conocer los famosos 2n3055 irrompibles que se aguantaban todo..PURAS IMITACIONES AHORA


----------



## jorger

matijuarez dijo:


> aca van mas para la coleccion,son mj15003..los use en un circuito que requeria unos 2n3055 pero les puse estos para que ande mas "suelto".Lo raro es que duraron 3 semanas y recien ahi eschoparon  $15 pesos actuales cada uno,los abri con una pinsa comun sin hacer mucha fuerza en el sombrerito que tienen y salieron como si ubieran estado diseñados abre facil  miren las fotos lo chicas que son las pastillas que tienen,son de 1,5mm por 1,5mm con suerte..mucha impotencia con estas basuras :enfadado: me molesta criarme,crecer en la electronica con este tipo de fraudes,me hubiera gustado llegar a conocer los famosos 2n3055 irrompibles que se aguantaban todo..PURAS IMITACIONES AHORA


 
De ese no dudes, la silicona blanca y el ''abrefácil'' lo dice todo


----------



## Cacho

el-rey-julien dijo:


> esperate una semana  mas que llegan mis vacaciones y destripo unos  unos cuantos transistores


¿Y además de destriaprlos les sacó fotos, Alteza? 
¿O el despistado de Mort se olvidó? Ahhhh... En cuanto lo encuentre le doy los azotes correspondientes.


Tacatomon dijo:


> Huy... Al rato le paso segueta al PNP...


No debía tener hoja la segueta. Hay gente que sigue debiendo fotos 


matijuarez dijo:


> aca van mas para la coleccion,son mj15003...  miren las fotos lo chicas que son las pastillas que tienen...


Y más que eso, la silicona esa blanca. Eso es síntoma inequívoco de un  transistor trucho: Nunca vi un original que la tuviera (de ningún  fabricante ni color).


matijuarez dijo:


> me habría () gustado llegar a conocer los famosos 2n3055 irrompibles que  se aguantaban todo..


Sigue habiendo. Comprá originales y vas a ver cómo NO se queman ni  queriendo. Son durísimos.

Dato que ya he dicho pero parece que no lee la gente: On Semi marca sus transistores "a lo ancho", con 4 líneas de texto. La primera dice ON, la segunda tiene el modelo *(ver abajo), la tercera con la fecha de fabricación (es XXYYYY, donde XX es casi siempre "BM" y las _Y_ son la fecha) y por fin el lugar de fabricación (se hacen en México y ponen MEX, no el nombre completo).
Acá lo había puesto, en este mismo hilo y hace tiempo..._ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/151771/ _
Saludos

*E n el caso del 15003 sólo fabrican la versión libre de plomo, así que *sí  o sí* tiene que degir MJ15003*G*, si no tiene la *G* del  final es falso.


----------



## el-rey-julien

> ¿Y además de destriaprlos les sacó fotos, Alteza?
> ¿O el despistado de Mort se olvidó? Ahhhh... En cuanto lo encuentre le doy los azotes correspondientes.


me olvide y no destripe ninguno todavía

ya lo azoto a mort ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¿


----------



## Tacatomon

LOL!!! Apenas encontré la segueta... Dentro de otro rato, posteo fotos XD XD XD (Soy bien chorero XD)

Saludos!


----------



## zeta_bola_1

se que el tema es de transistores, pero como no hay de capacitores, mmmmbue

mi duda es la siguiente, entiendo que hay distintos tipos de dielectricos, pero puede haber tanta diferencia entre uno y otro????








saludos


----------



## Tavo

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> se que el tema es de transistores, pero como no hay de capacitores, mmmmbue
> 
> mi duda es la siguiente, entiendo que hay distintos tipos de dielectricos, pero puede haber tanta diferencia entre uno y otro????
> 
> saludos



Si, puede haber diferencia, solo tendrías que medir el volumen del capacitor, o sea, si uno es bien fino y largo y el otro es ancho y corto... es probable que sean normales, siempre y cuando el área efectiva del dieléctrico sea la misma...

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho

Tavo dijo:


> ...si uno es bien fino y largo y el otro es ancho y corto... es probable  que sean normales...



¿De qué están hablando?
Ah... Condensadores. Cierto .

Puede haber esa diferencia tranquilamente y no parece ser falso ni raro el condensador chiquito que tenés ahí. Todo depende de lo de adentro, del espesor de los dieléctricos y de la lámina que está enrollada ahí.
No te hagas problema con esos, que van bien. Ante la duda, medilos (la capacidad, no el tamaño) y quedate tranquilo 

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Cacho dijo:


> ¿De qué están hablando?
> Ah... Condensadores. Cierto .
> 
> Puede haber esa diferencia tranquilamente y no parece ser falso ni raro el condensador chiquito que tenés ahí. Todo depende de lo de adentro, del espesor de los dieléctricos y de la lámina que está enrollada ahí.
> *No te hagas problema con esos, que van bien.* Ante la duda, medilos (la capacidad, no el tamaño) y quedate tranquilo
> 
> Saludos


Mmmhhh....  

Hay cada capacitor... He visto cada marca... Yo solo uso marca "REC" y si es que consigo "Rubycon", y después hay unos marca "DON" que parecen bastante normales... Pero fuera de eso... Marcas como "Suntan", o "Rudycom" o "Elcon"...  

Esos últimos sirven para tirar con cerbatana, funcionan muy bien como proyectil... 

Naaa... A la hora de armar circuitos, componentes de calidad. No hay otra.

Saludos.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

ahora me quedo tranquilo, igual, no es que no me funciono, digamos que al tv que le puse esos capacitores chiquitos sigue teniendo la misma falla que antes, pero distinta jajajajaja


saludos y gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> ahora me quedo tranquilo, igual, no es que no me funciono, digamos que al tv que le puse esos capacitores chiquitos *sigue teniendo la misma falla que antes, pero distinta* jajajajaja


  
Ahhhh...es una cosa parecida, pero completamente diferente!


----------



## KarLos!

Yo una vez compre varios condensadores marca _Robicon_, pero jamas los he usado

Saludos!


----------



## maton00

fijate que yo tambien compre alguna vez de esos, pero las terminales y su peso son normales
claro que a excepcion del nombre se ven bastante normales


----------



## zeta_bola_1

ezavalla dijo:


> Ahhhh...es una cosa parecida, pero completamente diferente!



exactamente al reves!!!!!


----------



## Tavo

KarLos! dijo:


> Yo una vez compre varios condensadores marca _Robicon_, *pero jamas los he usado*
> 
> Saludos!


Aún estás a tiempooo!!!! No los uses!!   

A mi una vez me vendieron unos de misma marca, "Robicon" de 4700uF, que cargaban lo mismo que uno de 1000uF !!! :enfadado: (es fácil darse cuenta, se conecta una R de "X" ohms en paralelo a un led, esto a las patas del capacitor, y contás el tiempo que el led permanece encendido... Es una aproximación bastante burda, pero funciona.)

Sinceramente, son malísimos... Ya te darás cuenta, son una tremenda falsificación de la original marca "Rubycon", que son excelentes capacitores...

Naaaa, yo no compro marcas cualquiera, exijo REC o alguna marca reconocida (que hay pocas).
Ahora se me viene a la cabeza otra marca, creo que es "Elite" y si, son muy buenos.

Ojalá consiguiese los Rubycon...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob

yo los capacitores que no son muy decentes los guardo.
(capacidad inferior, medio viejitos, que no sirven para constantes de tiempo etc.)

y cuando tengo que hacer una fuente sencilla , fea, que no me importa su aspecto (seguido ocurre) dejo lugar en la placa para 2 capacitors de filtrado en vez de uno y los pongo.
y ahi se van felices siendo utiles para algo .


----------



## KarLos!

Es que para comprar mis capacitores tengo que viajar 1 hora en coche y cada que voy a comprar los caps me dan de diferentes marcas como los: _Honsing, Jamicon, Hitano, CapXon, Gajan, Jw, Tocon, Jakec, varios sin marca y Wendell_ creo que estos son mas o menos buenos o ¿me equivoco?

El problema por ejemplo si compro 10 caps de 4700 a 25V me dan 3 CapXon, 3 Jakec y 4 Hitano nunca me dan de una sola marca, creo que tienen los caps de todas las marcas del mismo valor en una cajita y los que caigan pues ya te los dan

Saludos!


----------



## david2009

que opinana de este transistor sera original o trucho me salio 18 peso argentino. segun se dice que un transistor bueno tiene dos marquitas


----------



## david2009

este es otro irfp250 como el que puso el el_rey_julian.
y tiene una sola marca arriba


----------



## Tacatomon

david2009 dijo:


> que opinana de este transistor sera original o trucho me salio 18 peso argentino. segun se dice que un transistor bueno tiene dos marquitas



Por lo regular, en esos transistores yo ya no confío. Más que nada, por que aunque sea falso, pueden llegar a pasar las pruebas que uno les pone... Pero su confiabilidad es la que viene fallando a los pocos días de uso. 
Lástima por las Series 2SA-2SB-2SC-2SD.


----------



## david2009

estos los primeros de arriba son 2 (2sc5200) son NPN de los cuales  uno es trucho seguro por la polaridad. y los de abajo son 2 ( 2sa1943)PNP


----------



## Tacatomon

Esto es simple: Si sus provedores locales no les pueden *garantizar *la procedencia de sus semiconductores (Con que empresa Distribuidora los compran para la venta al público) No le busquen más!... Traten de conseguirlos primeramente, en otra ciudad, preguntando lo mismo: Con quienes adquieren sus semiconductores (Deben de ser empresas reconocidas: Digikey, Newark, Farnell, Mouser, Etc...). Si aún así no hay confiabilidad, otro Estado/Región... Yo no le busco tanto: Importo mis componentes Semiconductores de Potencia desde USA (Resido en México) Es Algo más económico (A veces, depende de lo que se compre, pero las Resistencias de 1% son baratisimas) y *No se sufre con el pendiente si es o no Original.*

Saludos!


----------



## MAGNETRON27

malditos chinos, yo una vez compre un lote completo de 2n3055 para reparar una etapa de potencia que estaba quemada,cambie todos los transistores, que llevaba 8 por canal, encendi la etapa  con una bombilla en serie, todo bien,la volvi a encender sin bombilla, le meti audio, y amenos de media potencia con un golpe de bajo se quemaron todos y asta los drivers y previo.Coji uno por uno y los abri, con el filo de la navaja, se abrian sin esfuerzo, el chip era enano, y claro, ahi estaba la silicona blanca,despues intente abrir un 2n3055 original y rompi la hoja de la navaja,tube que ponerlo en el torno y darle con un destorillador y martillo, me costo abrirlo, y ahi estaba la gran diferencia, el chip grande, los dos conectores eran dos trozos planos de chapa con forma ovalada,y no abia silicona.

Con el tiempo me he hecho con unos cuantos 2n3055 originales, y les he hecho un monton de perrerias, y nada, no hay quien los queme, los he hecho  trabajar a temperaturas que asta el estaño de sus patitas se terminaba derritiendo y soltandose del circuito.

¡¡¡INCREIBLE!!!!,lo viejo se hacia para que durara,no como ahora que asta algunos componentes originales no aguantan tanto como sus iguales antiguos, y las falsificaciones se mueren solo con mirarlas.


----------



## Tavo

Tacatomon dijo:


> Esto es simple: Si sus provedores locales no les pueden *garantizar *la procedencia de sus semiconductores (Con que empresa Distribuidora los compran para la venta al público) No le busquen más!... Traten de conseguirlos primeramente, en otra ciudad, preguntando lo mismo: Con quienes adquieren sus semiconductores (Deben de ser empresas reconocidas: Digikey, Newark, Farnell, Mouser, Etc...). Si aún así no hay confiabilidad, otro Estado/Región... Yo no le busco tanto: Importo mis componentes Semiconductores de Potencia desde USA (Resido en México) Es Algo más económico (A veces, depende de lo que se compre, pero las Resistencias de 1% son baratisimas) y *No se sufre con el pendiente si es o no Original.*
> 
> Saludos!



Creo que esta es la mejor solución, sin dudas. Pero lamentablemente no todos tenemos acceso a eso.Hay casas de electrónica que traen un surtido de componentes, de los cuales algunos son originales o la mayoría son falsos, por la economía (supongo)...

Por ejemplo, yo ya se más o menos en que casa puedo comprar transistores, en cual puedo comprar chips... O sea, no todas traen todo malo, algunas traen también cosas buenas, pero son la minoría.

Es genial lo que hacés Tacato, de esa manera no te tenés que preocupar en absoluto si son copias u originales...

Saludos,


----------



## angel36

bueno les traigo mi aporte al tema...............

2sd1047..........2sb817.........

marca MPC......







a ver que opinan..........


----------



## Cacho

Y... Son PMC...

Esa marca es como los LADA, que parecen Fiat. No sé si me explico.
Mientras no los exijas al máximo, andan.

Saludos


----------



## MAGNETRON27

enotonces no son falsificacion, son de peor calidad. que es distinto.


----------



## Luis1342

hola amigos,igual no son semiconductores pero quiero compartirles está imagen,de este capacitor lo compre en una tienda famosa de gran surtido de semiconductores en la ciudad de México ,¿ya checaron como viene? esos sanyo son sospechosos,no me queda más que usar los robicon de steren,....al menos no me han dado ese lio o han salido volando(solo una vez que conecte al revés uno),si no vuelvo a checar el componente seguro habria tronado en la fuente de el monitor a reparar
opinen de favor
saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Luis1342 dijo:


> hola amigos,igual no son semiconductores pero quiero compartirles está imagen,de este capacitor lo compre en una tienda famosa de gran surtido de semiconductores en la ciudad de México ,¿ya checaron como viene? esos sanyo son sospechosos,no me queda más que usar los robicon de steren,....al menos no me han dado ese lio o han salido volando(solo una vez que conecte al revés uno),si no vuelvo a checar el componente seguro habria tronado en la fuente de el monitor a reparar
> opinen de favor
> saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

por lo menos es de mas voltaje, mira si fuese al reves


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> *por lo menos es de mas voltaje*, mira si fuese al reves


De mas voltaje?  
PSSSSS....si vos creés en eso...


----------



## Tavo

Noooooo, esto ya es el colmo... 

Que falsifiquen capacitores...
Yo siempre trato de conseguir de misma marca, y consigo marca "Rec", no se que tal serán, pero parecen bastante normales...

Saludos.


----------



## ernestogn

menos mal que las resistencia valen todas lo mismo , sino habria que andar  midiendo las de 15K a ver si no son de menos.


----------



## LeonKennedy

creo que debemos ir a comprar con nuestros capacimetros para averiguar si los valores sean corretos antes de comprarlos!


----------



## Tavo

LeonKennedy dijo:


> creo que debemos ir a comprar con nuestros capacimetros para averiguar si los valores sean corretos antes de comprarlos!


Nop, *ERROR.* 

Creo que tenemos que ir a *comprar a un lugar serio y comprar marcas serias...* Ese es el chiste, no comprar cualquier porquería china, sino cosas de calidad (marca), que aunque no siempre se justifiquen, tenemos la certeza que los componentes son excelentes. 

Lo digo en serio, si por mi fuera y consiguiera los capacitores marca Rubycon, sin dudar compro de estos, porque tengo el respaldo de la marca...

Saludos.


----------



## ernestogn

eso seria ideal , pero la verdad , cuantas casas seria que traigan componentes originales tenes en Pigue?
acá en mi pueblo ni una , tengo la sospecha que algunos componentes que son repuestos típico de televisores los traen buenos ..todo lo que es circuitos integrados o transistores son de cuarta , es todo trucho , 
 los 2n3055 que acá (concepción del Uruguay) consigo son "Thosiba" etiqueta roja , los que se borran con el dedo,muy livianos,. los TL494 son "motorola" y los mosfet parecen galletitas. ...

estoy esperando mi primer pedido de ELKO , , pero claro , hice un pedidito de mas de 400 pesos, para lo chico hay que jugar a la lotería .. o ser muyyy prevenido,
aparte , en uno de los vendedores de componentes , a no ser que seas reparador conocido de la casa no te dejan medir los componentes antes de comprar.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

ezavalla dijo:


> De mas voltaje?
> PSSSSS....si vos creés en eso...



no, bueno, en los papeles no mas jeje


----------



## Tavo

ernestogn dijo:


> eso seria ideal , pero la verdad , cuantas casas seria que traigan componentes originales tenes en Pigue?
> acá en mi pueblo ni una , tengo la sospecha que algunos componentes que son repuestos típico de televisores los traen buenos ..todo lo que es circuitos integrados o transistores son de cuarta , es todo trucho ,
> los 2n3055 que acá (concepción del Uruguay) consigo son "Thosiba" etiqueta roja , los que se borran con el dedo,muy livianos,. los TL494 son "motorola" y los mosfet parecen galletitas. ...
> 
> estoy esperando mi primer pedido de ELKO , , pero claro , hice un pedidito de mas de 400 pesos, para lo chico hay que jugar a la lotería .. o ser muyyy prevenido,
> aparte , en uno de los vendedores de componentes , a no ser que seas reparador conocido de la casa no te dejan medir los componentes antes de comprar.



Tal cual Ernesto, estamos en una misma situación. Acá en Pigüé no hay ninguna casa de electrónica, por lo que tengo que recurrir a Bahía Blanca cuando necesito componentes.

Ah, te felicito por tu pedido a ELKO, a eso justamente me refería con mi comentario anterior... A que si queremos cosas buenas, no esperemos conseguirlas en lugares malos, o normales... 

También he hecho algúnos pedidos a Microelectrónica (Buenos Aires capital) y tienen bastantes cosas buenas...

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho

ernestogn dijo:


> estoy esperando mi primer pedido de ELKO , , pero claro , hice un pedidito de mas de 400 pesos...


Elko me tiene repodridooooo... Venden cosas originales, pero estimo que como son distribuidores manejan la mentalidad "si no sos vos, alguien más será el que lo compre". Desde 200 y tantos pesos hasta cerca de 1000 les he comprado y *siempre tardan lo que quieren en enviártelo*. Compras a otros lugares de capital suelen tener demoras (no pasa con el resto del país, sólo con Bs. As./Capital), pero nadie como Elko.

Conozco a la gente de una de las empresas locales que les compra de a 2 lucas por semana y tienen el mismo problema, y eso que son envíos casi fijos: Varía la composicion, pero todas las semanas piden componentes. Armarse de paciencia nomás...

Recomiendo Elko para conseguir componentes de calidad y a buen precio, pero el reloj que tienen más bien es un almanaque.

Saludos.


----------



## LeonKennedy

Tavo dijo:


> Nop, *ERROR.*
> 
> Creo que tenemos que ir a *comprar a un lugar serio y comprar marcas serias...* Ese es el chiste, no comprar cualquier porquería china, sino cosas de calidad (marca), que aunque no siempre se justifiquen, tenemos la certeza que los componentes son excelentes.
> 
> Lo digo en serio, si por mi fuera y consiguiera los capacitores marca Rubycon, sin dudar compro de estos, porque tengo el respaldo de la marca...
> 
> Saludos.



pues te comento algo, y que haces si falcifican las marcas buenas, de las que compras?? podrias comprar la mejor marca sin saber que es una falcificacion, pues no seria un error medir antes de comprar, porque aqui en paraguay no hay casas como elko! pues esa es la situacion aca!


----------



## Tavo

LeonKennedy dijo:


> pues te comento algo, y que haces si falcifican las marcas buenas, de las que compras?? podrias comprar la mejor marca sin saber que es una falcificacion, pues no seria un error medir antes de comprar, porque aqui en paraguay no hay casas como elko! pues esa es la situacion aca!



No, te equivocás. Por mas buena que sea la falsificación, si tenés un poco de chispa, *SIEMPRE te das cuenta cual es falso y cual es genuino...*
Lo que pasa es que hay que *DESCONFIAR* de la gente, todo el tiempo, hay que *DESCONFIAR.* Y aunque salgas de la casa y te put*** por detrás, no importa, vos sabés que no compraste porquería.
Me ha pasado, que me tildan de "hinchape****" por pedirle que me traiga el cajón o por ser tan _jeringa_ con la elección, pero me cansé de comprar basura, y menos si a uno no le sobra el dinero.

NO me va eso de "es truchito, pero aguanta...". Así sea un transistor BC327 para mover un motor de 3V, siempre es mejor que sea ORIGINAL, o al menos de calidad...
Yo a esta altura me resigno a comprar cualquier cosa, desde hace rato.

Vos le pedís al vendedor "dame un par de TIP35"... Luego te los trae. Como corresponde de tu parte le preguntás ¿Es original? - Seeee, es bueno. *MENTIRA* gente, *MENTIRA.*

El vendedor jamás te va a decir "y.. no, mejor no lo lleves...".

Es así. Cada uno compra lo que quiere; pero si después anda quejándose... y bueno, no le dedicó tiempo a la elección...
Y si no tiene casa de electrónica en su ciudad, se hace un pedido a otra casa o importador y listo...

Va con toda la buena onda, es así como pienso yo. Cada uno hace lo que se le antoja con su dinero, yo no lo tiro.

Saludos.
PS: La mejor solución es *OBSERVAR*, NO MIRAR. Si es necesario llevate una lupa al local y miralos de cerca. Es bueno conocer la estética del componente, es bueno conocer varias marcas, sus logos, como lo estampan, si es pintado o es calado... Todos los detalles que parecen "pavos" a simple vista, son los que dan la posta de si es original o no...


----------



## ernestogn

ira vos , a mi el chabon de Elko me dijo directamente que no hacian envios , por yo tenia uno para enviar a retirar .. no me apure para nada , lo mande preparar el martes pasado y lo pasan a buscar hoy espero que este como me dijeron que estaba.
¿quienes hacen envios? 
electrocomponentes SA?
Elemon? 
electronica liniers?

otra cosa  que me parece . bueno , no se si seria combeniente , pero la foto de tal o cual componente trucho que los compañeros foristas publican podria ir con el detalle de donde lo compraron y cuanto pagaron , o sera mucho?


----------



## el-rey-julien

nakama ase envíos y tiene componentes de calidad

buscalo en el apartado de proveedores ,tiene pagina web msn y facebook + telefono para consultas y esas cosas
radio nakama


----------



## zeta_bola_1

Tavo dijo:


> El vendedor jamás te va a decir "y.. no, mejor no lo lleves...".



[offtopicazo de aquellos, nada que ver con la electronica MODE ON]

hace un tiempo tenia que cambiarle el volante al auto(renault clio 95, frances), averigüe en 2 casas de repuestos renault, en la primera me dijeron que no vendian por que son desastrozos. en la segunda lo tenian, me lo mostro y todo, pero me dijo que no me lo vendia por que iba a ir a los 2 o 3 dias a tirarselo por la cabeza. era el repuesto nacional(no original), para el repuesto original frances tenia que poner entre 1200 y 1500 pesos solo para que me lo pidan, cuando llegaba de francia me cobraban la diferencia.

tuve que levantar la mandibula del piso y decirle gracias.

[offtopicazo de aquellos, nada que ver con la electronica MODE OFF]

saludos


----------



## mcpiebot

alexcesarpalma dijo:


> aaaaaa!!!. gracias a este foro me pude enterar de esto!!, de hecho hoy mismo me libre de unos 25 transistores falsos que tenia en mi caja de transistores nuevos ;=) , mañana mismo voy a repartir volantes a  las casas de electronica sobre este problema , lo bueno es que los amplis que tengo ahi aventados les retire sus transistores originales completamente en buen estado (los probe con el FLUKE), los guardare como si fueran de oro!! por que ya no se sabe cuando se ocuparan los originales verdaderamente, muchas gracias  hasta de paso saque dos trafos de un ampli de coche :=)
> 
> por cierto, lo de AG ELECTRONICA , ya me he dado cuenta y ya tengo mi metodo, ya que mi proveedor es un cuate al que le proveen los de AG, no compren en definitiva, y va para todos. los transistores 2SA1943, 2SC5200,2SA1232,2SC3012,TIP142(aunque a veces sale bueno),2SA1516,2SC3907,2SA1693........,MJ11015,MJ11016...... de AG ya que salen demasiado defectuosos, y lo malo es que son a veces caros!!! en fin, en transistores de potencia AG tiene 7 de 10 transistores falsos, son en definitiva una reverenda ?=)(/&%$#, pero lo que si les compro por que salen mas que perfectos los IRFS¨  como el IRFZ44N, los IRF1010N, en fin, todos sus mosfets de ese tipo son originales!!, aparte tampoco compren ningun STK con ellos (y no es por desprestigiar a la empreza)ya que todos los amplis que he adquirido con ellos se han volado!! junto con mi dinero!!, hay que tener cuidado con ellos, AG es a veces una porqueria!!



AG muchas veces compra lotes de saldos de transistores, he tenido clientes que compran en volumen y minimo 3 de cada 10 piezas salen defectuosas.

Saludos!


----------



## crimson

Le comenté a un amigo mío que trabaja en Elko lo de la demora de los envíos, lo van a investigar. Es una lástima que tarden tanto porque son confiables, no quedan ya muchos lugares así. Saludos C


----------



## LeonKennedy

pues aca en paraguay los falcificadores y piratas son genios!! lo hacen tan parecido que no te das cuenta que es trucho, pero mejor tema cerrado, porque yo se como es aca el mercado. saludos!


----------



## fas0

buenas compañeros, me surgió la posibilidad de armar un amplificador con transistores 2sc3280... estuve viendo acá en Buenos Aires capital que en el centro nadie los trabaja. lo vi en *Electronica Liniers*, ¿alguien compró ahi?.. para saber si es confiable ese lugar, igual no son caros.. podria comprar 1 y romperlo para ver que tal por dentro jaja. sale 5$ con monedas (1.4u$)


----------



## gabrielito1974

es muy facil identificarlos solo  compren de la marca on es la que esta en el mercado  remplazando a motorola  por mi pais mexico saludos


----------



## Cacho

Faso, si los 2N3055 cuestan más o menos esa plata yo desconfiaría bastante de esos 2SC3280 a casi el mismo precio...

Fijate en Elko, que ahí venden todo original (por lo menos hasta ahora). No cuestan chirolas como estos, aclaro, pero no son caros ni vas a estar dudando si sirven o no 

Saludos


----------



## fas0

*gracias *por el dato Cacho, ahi estoy mirando la pagina que tienen... voy a probar con ese lugar, lo escuché nombrar muchas veces, sin mencionar que me queda mucho mas cerca que Liniers, ja.


----------



## Cacho

De nada Faso.

Saludos


----------



## pandacba

Hasta ahroa Elko mantiene esa larga tradición, de comprar componentes de calidad solamente...
y hay muchos que piensan que es caro hay transistores que estan a uno 15 pesos, y los comparan con los de otro lado que cuestan 5, y duran menos que un suspiro....

Por ejemplo los FN1016 y los FP1016 de Sarken, los originales son excelentes transistores.... hace 7 años recuerdo en un taller copraron 4 salian unos 20 pesos por pareja asi que eran unos 40 pesos, funcionando a muy bajo volumen no llegaba a un 1W volaron, compraron 2 juegos más, en total 120 pesos al agua lo culpaban al técnico, tome una bueno y uno de los comprados y los abri....la culpa no era del técnico... hace poco fui y pregunte, estan al mismo precio.........  deja los pido en otro lado que se que los tienen originales, son más caros y hay más gastos pero funcionan seguro......

No es caro, lo peor es compra dos veces y que se rompan, esa plata no la recuperas y tenes el equio sin funcionar, si es de uno bueno pero si es de un clinte? y pasamos presupuesto basados en la compra barata????? Aqui teno un proveedor que trae solo meca de primera, cuando no tiene o no lo trabaja, no queda otra que Elko y si ellos no lo tiene no queda otra que comprar fuera...... es asi de simple


----------



## Edu-D

Hola en mi caso yo he comprado transistores como por ejemplo el MJE15032, 33 y son caros en la marca ON y me han salido falsificados con una pastilla mas pequeña de la que utiliza el TIP31, hasta casi no me animo en comprar ya que me salen falsificados, los unicos que nunca me han salido falsificados son los 2SA1943, 2SC5200 y la pastilla son grandes y no hay nada de silicona en lo que es en potencia...


----------



## fernandob

hola panda, me da la impresion de que hay 2 tipos de lugares:

1 -- las firmas que son directas, como elko , electrocompo , dimexar, elemon , etc.

2 -- los bolichitos de boulogne sur mer y aledaños que venden a reparadores de a uno 
y que le compran al mejor postor, no recuerdo nombres pero les compraban a un par que importaban cosas de bastante pobre calidad.

y bueno.......hay otras mas, pero las de el principio de la lista acostumbran a proveer a empresas y demas, tienen clientes fuertes asiq ue se cuidan.
las de el punto 2 son "copetin al paso "


----------



## Edu-D

Tengos unos transistores no se si sean originales pero los codigos se ven diferentes y son marca ON lo MJ15024 el primero esta quemado y segun las recomendaciones de mis compañeros es original...

El segundo transistor no se si sea original pero fueron casi los primeros transistores en fabricarse en esta marca ON es del año 2000 y la semana 29 lo malo que no lo puedo abrir ya que esta bueno lo saque de una peavey dañada...


----------



## Cacho

El primero se ve original, tal como te han dicho.

El segundo es falso seguro: ON nunca escribió MEXICO en los transistores, sólo MEX. Motorola era la que escribía MEXICO completo en los transistores. Además le falta la "G" del final, que indica que son libres de plomo.
ON fabrica casi todos sus semiconductores sin plomo o se le restringirían muchos mercados .
Si lo sacaste de una Peavey, entonces fue reemplazado: Peavey no usa las nomenclaturas comerciales, sino que se hace estampar códigos propios en los transistores de potencia.

De todas formas, esas falsificaciones andan bastante bien. No sé de dónde hayan salido, pero dan resultados decentes.

El último se ve bonito por dentro. Parecería ser de los originales, ¿como cuál de los otros dos era? (si le cortabas la tapa entera se veía más fácil )


Saludos


----------



## Edu-D

Muchas gracias por despejarme de mi duda...

El tercero es un transitor viejo MJ15025 pero en Motorola...

El dilema es que tengo que reconocerlos bien y tenia esa duda porque tengo que comprar de estos transistores para una peavey pv-1.3k que me falta un canal ponerle transistores y solo tengo puros transistores negativos pero en Motorola y son viejos MJ15022...

En la imagen ya tengo colocados algunos

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Tacatomon dijo:


> Huy... Al rato le paso segueta al PNP, veamos si son tan potentes como dice el datasheet.





Cacho dijo:


> No debía tener hoja la segueta. Hay gente que sigue debiendo fotos .





Tacatomon dijo:


> LOL!!! Apenas encontré la segueta... Dentro de otro rato, posteo fotos XD XD XD (Soy bien chorero XD)
> 
> Saludos!




Well, Después de un laaaargo tiempo, por fin destapé un MJ15023 de los antiguos Motorola. Vean bien como son las marcas en ellos. Es pesado y el transistor/chip es grande. Les paso las pics:





 



Enjoy it!

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho

Tacatomon dijo:


> Well, Después de un laaaargo tiempo, por fin destapé un MJ15023 de los antiguos Motorola. Vean bien como son las marcas en ellos. Es pesado y el transistor/chip es grande. Les paso las pics...


Lindas fotos y lindos transistores.

Lástima que las posteaste, ahora tengo que sacarte de la lista de gente a ajusticiar por no cumplir con lo prometido 

Saludos


----------



## SKYFALL

Hace poco arme un amplificador con TIP41, los habia comprado hace como 3 años y no tenia ni idea que eran truchos hasta que subi un poco el volumen y vi de manera lamentable como se volaban al aire pedazos de empaque plastico del canal derecho mientras el canal izquierdo seguia funcionando, bueno esto tenian 2 transistores D313 y eran mas viejos y por el acabado estetico puedo deducir que estos si eran originales.

Lastima pero asi es la realidad, aca en Colombia le toca a uno volverse mago para no dejarse meter componentes chimbos, hace como un año en una tienda electronica de Bogota llamada electronica china me iban a vender un LM1875 trucho en 2000 pesos, o sea 1 dolar y era tan trucho que en la parte del empaque plastico de los lados tenia las muescas que traen los integados TDA y las letras eran pequeñas y delgadas y por ningun lado traia el logo de National, cuando ese mismo integrado vale original casi 6000 pesos, unos 3 dolares.

El que si me metieron trucho fue un AN7178 y la referencia estaba impresa como con algun tipo de impresion barata y no era profunda como suele ser,y cuando lo conecte no hizo nada, me dejo loco.


----------



## dreamstarget

Soy David este es mi primer post, asi que saludos a todos!! he leido y releido todo, y a pesar de todo, me incline a hacer el amp de 300w estereo(150 por canal) con el tda7294 en bridge segun la pagina de http://construyasuvideorockola.com , primero porque no tengo mucho dinero, segundo porque tengo dos transformadores que cada uno es de 19,6 0 19,6 dando 25dc 0 -25dc segun mis calculos si los hice bien, y da justo las caracteristicas que alli piden para ese ampli, aunque aun no se de cuantos amperios son cada uno de mis transformadores (los saque de dos equipos de sonido Sony HMK-414 bastante viejitos), no dice por ningun lado, asi que que si con uno no funciona, úno los dos transformadores como tambien explican en esa pagina esperando que asi aumente la corriente. Subo dos fotos de los tda que compre que espero no sean truchos como dicen aqui, en Colombia se dice "chiviado" jeje, estoy haciendo el cicuito impreso y ahi vamos...


----------



## AntonioAA

dreamstarget: Los transformadores te van a dar la potencia "que puedan"  pero van a andar...
LOs integrados , tenes el mismo problema que aqui, hay mucho falso. A mi me anduvo con lo que habia , y lo estoy moviendo con un transformador de 55W en stereo y aun asi tiene una linda potencia.
Dale para adelante!


----------



## zebax

dreamstarget dijo:


> Soy David este es mi primer post, asi que saludos a todos!! he leido y releido todo, y a pesar de todo, me incline a hacer el de tda7294 en bridge segun la pagina de http://construyasuvideorockola.com , primero porque no tengo mucho dinero, segundo porque tengo dos transformadores que cada uno es de 19,6 0 19,6 dando 25dc 0 -25dc segun mis calculos si los hice bien, y da justo las caracteristicas que alli piden para ese ampli, aunque aun no se de cuantos amperios son cada uno de mis transformadores (los saque de dos equipos de sonido Sony HMK-414 bastante viejitos), no dice por ningun lado, asi que que si con uno no funciona, úno los dos transformadores como tambien explican en esa pagina esperando que asi aumente la corriente. Subo dos fotos de los tda que compre que espero no sean truchos como dicen aqui, en Colombia se dice "chiviado" jeje, estoy haciendo el cicuito impreso y ahi vamos...



Hola David, bienvenido al foro, sobre los integrados, los mios son exactamente iguales a los que yo utilizo y te digo que son muy buenos, ahora te pregunto: donde los adquiriste y a que precio?


----------



## AntonioAA

Agrego que NO parecen ser los mas horribles... si vieras uno que compre aca!!!


----------



## dreamstarget

zebax dijo:


> Hola David, bienvenido al foro, sobre los integrados, los mios son exactamente iguales a los que yo utilizo y te digo que son muy buenos, ahora te pregunto: donde los adquiriste y a que precio?



Hola Zebax gracias, me alivia un poco saber que son iguales a los que te funcionan, te cuento llame al de la pagina de rocolas y me recomendo electronica samurai tel:2865430 en la Cr 9 con Calle 19 en el centro de Bogota, me dijo que los ha comprado alli y han salido buenos, me costaron 7800 pesos unos 3,9 dolares mas o menos cada uno, los habia preguntado en betacolor que tambien queda alli y estaban a 15mil pesos (el doble), tambien el me dijo que preguntara en electronica china en toda la esquina si no encontraba en el primer lugar, y me dijo que una de las cosas para diferenciar era el grosor de las patas, que los chiviados eran de patas delgadas y los buenos de patas mas robustas (asi como mi foto), pero sin embargo tocaba mirarlo bien que no se viera muy feo, igual yo les pedi que me aseguraran en la tienda que eran originales puesto que habia leido que habian muchos falsos, y me dijeron que sí eran buenos, esperemos que si....



AntonioAA dijo:


> dreamstarget: Los transformadores te van a dar la potencia "que puedan"  pero van a andar...
> LOs integrados , tenes el mismo problema que aqui, hay mucho falso. A mi me anduvo con lo que habia , y lo estoy moviendo con un transformador de 55W en stereo y aun asi tiene una linda potencia.
> Dale para adelante!


Hola Antonio!, espero que los mios sean los reales!! dependo de ellos para devolver el dinero que me prestaron para armarlo jeje, gracias!


----------



## Tacatomon

Para los compañeros que se quieran aventar a ensamblar el buen Amplificador UCD del Ing. Eduardo Tagle. Unas fotos de *Como* se debe de ver un Mosfet Driver IR2110/IR2113 (Remplazo uno del otro). Directamente desde USA. Aunque no debe de haber problema en donde residan siempre y cuando se encuentre un provedor confiable y se tomen estas precauciones al comprar semiconductores. Aún sabiendo a veces se le pasa a uno. Recientemente adquirí un par de IC´s TDA2005, pero uno de ellos salió falso. Igual que el original, con la única diferencia de que al falso al pasar el dedo sobre el "Grabado" del modelo, se borra. 





 







 

Y el pilón: IRFP250N originales!!!





Mucho ojo!

Saludos!!!


----------



## electroconico

Lolazo  .

Me ganaste la escritura.
Por lo visto mis ir2110 son mas truchos que un platano redondo.
El ir2104 se ve original.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hola amigos.

Tendiendo problemas con unos ir2110 que se calientan bastante a mi parecer y con comentarios sobre su posible falsificación,tengo dudas con los componentes que dispongo.

En la hoja de especificaciones del ir2110 tiene una imagen de todos los garabatos que debe llevar el ic.Pero de todos los integrados que tengo ninguno da con el 100% de las especificaciones.

Me dicen(tacatomon) que IR graba sus integrados y nada de tintas.
Los que yo tengo tienen tintas unas mas corrientes que otras.
Tengo unos ir2104 que si cumplen con los garabatos que marca el ir2110.

¿Qué opinan?
eL primer ir2110 tiene mejor acabo que el de la derecha.

Posteo fotos


----------



## Tacatomon

Todos, menos los últimos IR2104, parecen bien bucaneros. La impresión es una especie de Grabado láser. Cuando le pasas el dedo húmedo, se "Desvanece" y al secarse vuelve a su color "original".

Definitivamente falsos. Yo llegué a preguntar por IR2110 en los negocios electrónicos de mi ciudad. Me dijeron que si lo comercializaban, pero no tenían en existencia. ¿El precio? $12MX ($1USD) Cuando a mi en Newark me cuestan $5USD el IR2113 y $7USD el IR2110.
Tentador ¿No?




Ni en dope. No quiero humo en mis montajes!

XD


----------



## electroconico

En AG valen $1 dolar >_< . y si compras arriba de 200 piezas vale $0.5 dolares >_<

En newark valen $5.3 y si compras arriba de 250 piezas vale $2.7.

Que joda,debo checar porque creo que hay una bolsita llena de caca ir2110 .


----------



## Tacatomon

electroconico dijo:


> En AG valen $1 dolar >_< . y si compras arriba de 200 piezas vale $0.5 dolares >_<
> 
> En newark valen $5.3 y si compras arriba de 250 piezas vale $2.7.
> 
> Que joda,debo checar porque creo que hay una bolsita llena de caca ir2110 .



Ya vez... Uno que no quiere que su montaje salga incendiado, igualando a tu Avatar


----------



## electroconico

Pues mala onda con esos cuates vendiendo cosas truchas , uno no se lo espera.

Pero viendo los precios de los stk , ya voy cayendo que chanchullo que hacen.Además me comentan que remarcan unos stk´s con la marca de la tienda ¬¬.Y probando original con el que ellos venden , hay gran diferencia. ptm

Saludos y gracias!!!


----------



## Cacho

dreamstarget dijo:


> Hola Antonio!, espero que los mios sean los  reales!! dependo de ellos para devolver el dinero que me prestaron para  armarlo jeje, gracias!


Se ven bien tus integrados, usalos con confianza que tienen toda la pinta de ser originales.

Saludos y me llevo esto a "Transistores Falsificados".


----------



## juancanext

en  electronica  samuray  (bogota ,colombia) ya he comprado  , hay te dicen  que es  falso y que original con relativa  honestidad.


----------



## Quercus

Otras lindezas que me he encontrado, los compre el año pasado y los someti con el circuito del foco a 130v y una intensidad en el  polimetro de 1.08 A. Según el SOA es aproximadamente el limite, asi estuvieron unos cinco minutos con un radiador puesto, no hubo ningún problema.
  La ganancia: entre 80 y 105, no es muy exagerado que digamos, en fin que me convencieron.
   Ahora que los iba a usar me invadió de nuevo la duda y como siempre hago sacrifique dos con la prueba definitiva, *el tornillo de banco* y ¡¡¡Sorpresa!!!! Para un amplificador pequeño o medio pueden valer.
El de abajo un 2sc5200 de una marca paralela que funciona bien como comparacion, fue otra victima de las dudas, que hizo que confiara en esta marca. 
  Cada vez los falsifican mejor, me estoy cansando de estar siempre con la duda,  y para salir de ella 6 u 8 euros al retrete,  creo que los próximos que compre serán a Mouser


----------



## Cacho

La marca del 5200 que pusiste ahí la conozco, ¡pero no me sale el nombre!.
Otra vez me olvidé la patilla de la memoria... ¿Dónde fue que la puse y a qué hora la tenía que tomar?...

Como sea, se ve muy bien ese transistor. El 1295 espero que lo hayas pagado con monedas de tres Euros porque sólo así se justifica su precio. El otro es una imitación mucho más lograda.
Este encapsulado es un TO220 montado en esa lengüeta metálica más grande, así que deberías ver bien clarita la base esa del TO220, con desnivel y todo.

En el muy falso, ni un dibujito hay; en el otro (3264) al menos parece que hay una marca con la formita. Algo es algo.
Además está bien centrada la pastilla, cosa que no pasa con el otro feeeeeeeeeo.

Saludos

PS: Me olvidaba de poner esta dirección. Sobre la derecha y medio abajito hay una lista de fabricantes y el buscador está arriba a la derecha. Está buena para consultra lo que uno no vio nunca.


----------



## Quercus

Ahora esa mara de los tres trazos dentro del circulo, se ve menos y empiezan a verse unos  que se llaman " ISC " no se si seran la misma marca con distinto nombre o otra marca distinta, pero la verdad es que van muy bien, incluso al no fiarte de las marcas  de prestigio y pedir que sean ISC no se encuentran tan facil. En cuanto pueda fotografio algunos modelos que tengo de esa marca.


----------



## fernandob

ya me pusieron en dudas, el otro dia compre una T. *genericos *me dijeron que eran de 10 amper similares a los 2n3055 .
aun no los probe pero no tienen codigo, solo la marca:
uds. piensan que son buenos o me engañaron ??



y tambien me vino que habia con distintas terminaciones que indicaban el sexo ??? 
no comprendio nada y pedi algunos:



me da la impresion de que o son cosas nuevas o son poco serios .


----------



## Cacho

fernandob dijo:


> uds. piensan que son buenos o me engañaron ?


Son reeeeeeeee falsos: Krusty no tiene la pulserita del marcapasos, fijate.
Buscá los que vienen con la carita de Otto para usar en audio, o los que vienen con la del abuelo Simpson para aplicaciones de baja velocidad que andan fenómeno.

Por los 3055H, esos sí existen y son los Homotaxiales .

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Cacho dijo:


> *Son reeeeeeeee falsos: Krusty no tiene la pulserita del marcapasos, fijate.
> Buscá los que vienen con la carita de Otto para usar en audio, o los que vienen con la del abuelo Simpson para aplicaciones de baja velocidad que andan fenómeno.*
> 
> Por los 3055H, esos sí existen y son los Homotaxiales .
> 
> Saludos




EPIC Comment Ever See


----------



## Quercus

Aquí estan los transistores de esa marca paralela que todavia no se si es la misma o no, en lo que yo los he usado nunca tuve problemas.  De esos nunca vi uno falso, al no ser marca puntera aun no los falsifican, por lo menos aqui.
 Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

http://www.iscsemi.cn/company.asp

A menos que sean de esa compañía. Pintan "Pasables". Pero hay algo que lo falsificadores hacen y es re-marcar producto pirata como original.


----------



## Cacho

Me sigue dando vueltas en la cabeza ese loguito de la "E"... Sé que usé de esos más de una vez y sé que conocía la marca, pero se me borró. Me lo confundo con este: http://www.ericsson.com/, pero no es.

Ya me revisé la lista esta y tampoco lo vi... Esto de no acordarme ya me está poniendo mal


----------



## Quercus

cacho, en el enlace que ha puesto tacatomon, pincha en home


----------



## Tacatomon

Cacho dijo:


> Me sigue dando vueltas en la cabeza ese loguito de la "E"... Sé que usé de esos más de una vez y sé que conocía la marca, pero se me borró. Me lo confundo con este: http://www.ericsson.com/, pero no es.
> 
> Ya me revisé la lista esta y tampoco lo vi... Esto de no acordarme ya me está poniendo mal



Me acuerdo que llegó al foro un user con dudas sobre un Transistor de RF que tenía ese logo... ¿Tu te acuerdas?

AJjajaja, Saludos!


----------



## Cacho

quercus10 dijo:


> cacho, en el enlace que ha puesto tacatomon, pincha en home


Ahora estoy peor que antes... Habría dicho casi cualquier cosa, pero no ISC...
Definitivamente me estaba confundiendo con algo más.


Tacatomon dijo:


> Me acuerdo que llegó al foro un user con dudas  sobre un Transistor de RF que tenía ese logo... ¿Tu te acuerdas?



No....
Esto va de mal en peor. Mejor no digo más nada 

Gracias por el link.
Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Ni pa tras ni pa lante...

Moraleja: No más fernet por las tardes.


----------



## Tavo

Lo que pasa es que Cacho tiene 1 millón de cosas en la cabeza, y por ahí le debe estar chisporroteando un BC547 que no quiere arrancar.... jajaja!!


----------



## Tacatomon

Si, seguro ya tiene fugas, de esas tipo "Va y ven"


----------



## fas0

bueno al final, buscando transistores 2SC3280, no tuve mas opción que ir a Electronica Liniers, bueno? malo?.. no se. En Elemon, Elko, y microcentro de Capital no lo encontré. Me salió casi 6$ (1.5u$)

por ahi encontré una pagina donde se publicó un esquema probador de transistores.. veré si me animo a armarlo.

me llamó la atención la parte de atrás, es brilloso tipo espejo.. no es opaco. en el frente dice Toshiba 2SC3280 R . 5J. Le pasé uno poco la uña para ver si se despintaban las letras y no. bajé el datasheet y miré las medidas, lamentablemente no tiene medidas exactas, solo aproximados... mal ahí.

dejo unas fotos, no creo que aporten nada porque son de celular y ni se distingue el frente. 

me parece que son mas falsos que billete de 3$


----------



## Quercus

Este es el mejor probador de transistores que conozco, el tornillo de banco, efectividad 100%, es un poco caro pero....Compras una pareja la compruebas con el y decides.
Saludos


----------



## fas0

jajaja, lo pensé... lo pensé. capáz lo haga. en su momento solo me quería ir del lugar... son muy tortugas para atender, casi 45min esperé.

quercus. ese que estaba en la morsa, al final era bueno o falso?


----------



## Quercus

Hola fas0, ese lo puse para hacer la foto, es uno de 33 parejas que compre (no tenian mas de la misma serie) y que son autenticos, pase dos  por el *"Autentificador"*  y al verlos buenos los compre.  
Prefiero hacerlo asi, me he llevado mas de un cabreo  y ni uno mas, fijate en la pagina anterior, otros que me vendiendo asegurandome por su madre que eran buenos, le dije lo que iba a hacer y se quedo serio mientras me decia: “si son remarcados te los cambio”, pues lo tuvo que hacer, en cuanto los meti en el "Au..." cantaron gallina.
  Fuera bromas, prefiero perder dos transistores que parte de un amplificador o incluso algún altavoz, sin contar el  rato de búsqueda del fallo, y su cabreo correspondiente.
  Saludos


----------



## Tavo

quercus10 dijo:


> Hola fas0, ese lo puse para hacer la foto, es uno de 33 parejas que compre (no tenian mas de la misma serie) y que son autenticos, pase dos  por el *"Autentificador"*  y al verlos buenos los compre.
> Prefiero hacerlo asi, me he llevado mas de un cabreo  y ni uno mas, fijate en la pagina anterior, otros que me vendiendo asegurandome por su madre que eran buenos, le dije lo que iba a hacer y se quedo serio mientras me decia: “si son remarcados te los cambio”, pues lo tuvo que hacer, en cuanto los meti en el "Au..." cantaron gallina.
> Fuera bromas, prefiero perder dos transistores que parte de un amplificador o incluso algún altavoz, sin contar el  rato de búsqueda del fallo, y su cabreo correspondiente.
> Saludos



Quercus, me parece espectacular lo tuyo, si te da el bolsillo ($) para hacer eso, es la mejor prueba; aunque pienso si los que rompiste eran originales... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Te querés re matar. 

Ah, y por más que te re contra juren por su madre que son buenos, nunca hay que creer, porque a ellos no les interesa quien sos o que vas a hacer con los TR, les interesa vender. Tenés la suerte de que te hayan reconocido el transistor trucho y te los hayan cambiado... 

Saludos!


----------



## Quercus

En la ocasión de los 5200 y complementario salieron 2 buenos, hermanos de los que compre y 4 malos malísimos, en aquel momento no tenia tantos datos como hoy, de por lo menos como deben ser. Cuando los lleve a la tienda no solo me los cambio sino que me asumió también los comprobados, creo que sopeso pagar  6 transistores   o perder un cliente y además los que escuchaban. Los  malos  malísimos  no hizo falta abrirlo, al colocarlo en el circuito del foco *murieron* . Yo me traje uno de los malos que lo posteo abajo, la pastilla debe ser de un BC557 este si que te puede hacer llorar si lo montas, *una  joya.*
  Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Que raro que no te "tomen de punto", eso suele pasar cuando vas seguidas veces a comprar a una tienda (negocio) y vas con algún reclamo, acá en Argentina suele pasar que a la segunda vez ya te miran feo o te atienden mal, apurados, como si no les importáses...
Se ve que la casa donde comprás es buena.... 

Saludos.


----------



## fas0

bueno, al final decidí pasarlo por el ¨autentificar¨ y estos son los resultados... ¿trucho? acá me gustaría que dieran una mano porque nunca rompí uno y por las fotos en el articulo me cuesta ver la diferencia.. ¿la pastilla interna tiene que ser grande?

lastima que este celular no tiene la función macro, pero bueno.. es lo que hay.


----------



## el-rey-julien

para autenticar,,nada mejor que colocarlos en el circuito y rezar que no se quemen ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Quercus

fas0 dijo:


> bueno, al final decidí pasarlo por el ¨autentificar¨ y estos son los resultados... ¿trucho? acá me gustaría que dieran una mano porque nunca rompí uno y por las fotos en el articulo me cuesta ver la diferencia.. ¿la pastilla interna tiene que ser grande?
> 
> lastima que este celular no tiene la función macro, pero bueno.. es lo que hay.




 Esos transistores son falsos, no hay duda, las pastillas descolocadas y torcidas, además, de esa dichosa pasta blanca, pero el tamaño de las pastillas no es tan pequeño, como minimo tienen 4,5x4,5mm, creo que no exigiéndoles mucho, funcionarian, cuanto tiempo, depende, PERO CLARO, eso se puede decir ahora que los ves por dentro y sabes a que atenerte, si los montas y les exiges lo que deben, volaran.
El primer amplificador P68 de ESP que monte, alimentado con +50-50v dara unos 110/120w , los seis transistores de potencia que tiene son falsos, parecidos a los tuyos, y lo tuve con unas resistencias en carga equivalente a 120w y 7,5H puesto a tope una media hora, las resistencias no es que se calentaron, empezaron a echar humo y el amplificador no murió, le estaba exigiendo menos de lo que pueden dar, pues alimentado con +70-70v puede dar 240w , tambien esta bien refrigerado que siempre es fundamental, en este caso mucho mas. Pero es una lotería a la que te arriesgas si pones lo primero que compras sin comprobarlo o sin tener un origen fiable. Los deje puestos y lo probe por curiosidad al ver el resultado se quedaron, yo diría que por morbo, aquí no hay sorpresas,  lo hice a sabiendas de lo que puede ocurrir, tiene un tiempo funcionando sin fallos, pero el problema esta ahí, y cualquier dia puede hacermelo saber. Yo diría que los transistores hoy dia  son como los melones “*muy buenos, buenos, malos y muy malos *"cual te toco aaaaaaaa….. Sorpresa, hasta que no lo abras y lo pruebes no lo sabras.
Saludos



Tavo dijo:


> Se ve que la casa donde comprás es buena....



 Es gente que cuando estamos solos me hablan abiertamente de los problemas con los distribuidores, por ello estaban tramitando un permiso para importar directamente.
Saludos


----------



## fas0

gracias por el dato, la alimentación es de de 33x33v 5A, el diagrama de donde lo saqué incluye doblador de tensión, que con eso se va a +/-46vcc.. es de una conocida pagina de proyectos para newbis como yo, ja. En fin, lo voy a pensar, seguramente armaré otra cosa.


----------



## fernandob

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-108875165-transistor-quemado-para-llavero-_JM_


*Transistor Quemado Para Llavero*


y los señoritos del foro rompiendo los transistores !!!!!!!!! 

ven , hay que tener imaginacion comercia ..........


----------



## Tacatomon

fernandob dijo:


> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-108875165-transistor-quemado-para-llavero-_JM_
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 53418
> *Transistor Quemado Para Llavero*
> 
> 
> y los señoritos del foro rompiendo los transistores !!!!!!!!!
> 
> ven , hay que tener imaginacion comercia ..........


----------



## fernandob

es asi mhijito !! 

yo voy a ver si consigo algunos de eso grandes de audio para vender como peine de estos:

ven ....no me tiren mas los STK quemados !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
que hacemos la nueva moda


----------



## Tacatomon

JAJajjjaaja, Ahí si te la explayaste!!! Mandale uno a la reina de Inglaterra!

Saludos!!1 JUaaaazzz ajaaajajaja


----------



## Diego German

fernandob dijo:


> es asi mhijito !!
> 
> yo voy a ver si consigo algunos de eso grandes de audio para vender como peine de estos:
> 
> ven ....no me tiren mas los STK quemados !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> que hacemos la nueva moda
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 53420


 ja ja ja     ja ja ja


----------



## electroconico

jajajaj 

Que cagazón XD


----------



## naikon

Buenas! les comento que estoy en un proyecto de armar un amplificador de mas o menos 100 + 100w rms para unas columnas de sonido estilo home theater marca Pure Acoustics modelo XTI 100F, las cuales hoy por hoy las estoy moviendo con un amplificador technics prestado je!

El tema es el siguiente, hablando bastante con un amigo me dijo que me fije algunos STK's que aun siendo truchos, sin exigirlos al máximo podrían llegar a andar bien, yo con el temor de comprar uno falso recurrí a internet para investigar a cerca de algunos tips para diferenciar los truchos de los verdaderos y de ahí.. me fui a 2 casas de electrónica para averiguar precios..

Los modelos que averigué fueron 4231 (II y V) y el 4241 (II y V tambien)

En un lugar me pasaron:
4231II --> $47 y $70 (teóricamente el de $70 era Sanyo, pero lo vi, y en la rama de pines TODA la placa de punta a punta era verde flúor y según un tip que leí, siendo así es trucho)

4231V --> $59

4241II --> $60

En esa casa me parecieron truchos la verdad, salvo el 4241 que la rama de pines no parecía ser toda verde, también me fije bien los plásticos que cubren el circuito integrado, algunos parecían MUY berreta

Por otro lado en otra casa de electrónica me pasaron estos precios:
4231II --> $115
4231V --> $80
4241II --> $165
En esta casa también, algunos parecían ser truchos por los plásticos y colores de placa en el pineado.

En este thread adjunto una foto del STK 4231II de $115 que pude sacarle cuando fui a averiguar 


Les comento que el transformador que dispongo para alimentar este amplificador es uno de 36 + 36 x 6 o 7 amperes creo, el mismo se lo compre a un técnico que lo saco de un amplificador marca "RCA"

La idea de utilizar STK viene mas que nada porque no tengo amplios conocimientos de electrónica y por necesitar un amplificador de con la mayor fidelidad posible. Anteriormente arme 2 amplificadores, uno con tda7294 y otro con el diagrama de LADELEC que anda por acá en el foro (200w en 8 ohms, pero este lo tengo en stand-by hasta conseguir un disipador). Me había interesado también (y mucho) por el amplificador HIFI ROTEL pero al final después de tanto leer me maree y había leído que no entrega mas de 80w (hice la simulación, alimentándolo con +-50 y +-55v y no pasaba de los 80w aparentemente).

Bueno dejo a consideración de ustedes si me pueden dar una mano con este tema, mirando las fotos y contándome que les parece.

P.D: Soy de Resistencia (Chaco)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

naikon dijo:


> *La idea de utilizar STK viene mas que nada porque no tengo amplios conocimientos de electrónica y por necesitar un amplificador de con la mayor fidelidad posible*. Anteriormente arme 2 amplificadores, uno con tda7294 y otro con el diagrama de LADELEC que anda por acá en el foro (200w en 8 ohms, pero este lo tengo en stand-by hasta conseguir un disipador). Me había interesado también (y mucho) por el amplificador HIFI ROTEL pero al final después de tanto leer me maree y había leído que no entrega mas de 80w (hice la simulación, alimentándolo con +-50 y +-55v y no pasaba de los 80w aparentemente).



Hummmmm....mal comienzo.
Antes que empecés, te lo pongo claro: Si no sabés electrónica, NO VAS A PODER LOGRAR LA MAYOR FIDELIDAD POSIBLE tal como estás buscando. Punto.
La fidelidad de un amplificador no se basa en usar el mejor IC (bue...que no sé si el STK es el mejor ) que encontrés, ni ponerle un trafo de 3/4 de KVA ni usar un PCB de los que andan en el foro. Hay mucho mas que eso involucrado para lograr la MAYOR FIDELIDAD POSIBLE, comenzando con el ruteo de los cables de conexión, las posiciones de los componentes en el gabinete, la puesta a tierra, la eliminación de lazos de masa, el diseño correcto de la fuente y un par de cientos de cosas más, incluyendo el disponer del instrumental necesario para MEDIR el nivel de distorsión y ruido que estás consiguiendo.

El consejo es: Si tenés unas Pure Acoustics, ahorrá dinero y comprá un amplificador comercial de marca reconocida antes de hacer inventos que no te van a llevar a ninguna parte, sobre todo sin tener idea de electrónica, no tener instrumentos y además querer sobrepasar los 80W por canal.....eso NO ES BUENA IDEA.

PD: El STK de la foto no se vé tan mal....


----------



## naikon

Hola, gracias *ezavalla* por tu respuesta, entiendo perfectamente lo que decís, y tenes toda la razón.. no es tampoco que sea un tosco en electrónica, algo estuve leyendo y me informe, a cerca de los ruteos, del transformador y demás.. por otro lado quizás yo me exprese mal, ya que cuando digo que quiero lograr la mejor fidelidad posible, en realidad me refiero a lograr armar algo que se escuche bastante aceptable, sin irme a lo extremadamente exigente, como se que quizas pueden llegar a ser personas que conocen MUCHO del tema como vos y muchos otros usuarios 

Explico todo esto ya que por ejemplo, las pure acoustics para MUCHA gente que es exigente en termino medio, les parece unas columnas que no valen la pena, sin embargo yo al escucharlas (que no tengo un oido entrenado y demás digamos) me parecen excelentes, mas tambien por el precio que tienen.

Me habia quedado pensando en ese STK (el de la foto) y probablemente me arriesgue a armar algo con el mismo, el pre que utilizare va a ser el pre del ampli rotel.. y el otro amplificador que arme (con el pcb de LADELEC) es para mover un subwoofer JBL que arme 

Nuevamente gracias por todo!!


P.D: La mayor fidelidad posible = mayor calidad que pueda lograr con estos armados basicos (asi se entiende mejor) (despues de todo esto es para mi casa nomas y sobra )


----------



## SKYFALL

Los STK truchos vienen con impresiones en el lado del substrato con un color verde viche igual como el de la segunda foto pero verde y la impresion del tipo de STK por el lado frontal es muy borrosa, por otro lado pienso que este en particular no se ve tan mal, podria ser original o una muy buena copia koreana.


----------



## naikon

Ferchito a que te referis con *"impresiones en el lado del substrato con un color verde viche igual como el de la segunda foto pero verde" ??* no entendí bien. Probablemente estos días lo compre para ver si sirve  esperemos que si jejeje

Saludos y gracias!

haa creo que te entiendo, te referís al color del grabado, que en el trucho es color verde claro estilo verde agua


----------



## Mario Di Domenico

Buenas tardes naikon el stk de la foto suena muy bien a pesar de su dudosa procedencia ... suena como el original .... muy bien yo tengo armado en stereo y su sonido es mas que bueno ..


----------



## Tacatomon

Concuerdo con que el STK se ve bien. La impresión que tiene del lado del sustrato (El aluminio de atrás) se ve bien. Aunque esto no significa que no pueda ser una copia con licencia. Recuerden que la empresa que los fabricaba (Sanyo) los descontinuó hace muchos años. Así que si logran cachar uno, será por abandonado en una gaveta, reciclado o Falso.

Suerte y saludos.


----------



## naikon

MUCHAS gracias a todos por sus diversas opiniones, les cuento que esta mañana lo compré, el precio de lista era de $115 y por pagar en efectivo terminé pagando $103 ... en estos días si me hago tiempo voy a armarlo y les comento que tal me fue 

El pcb a utilizar será uno que encontré en el foro, de la pagina 320 volt o algo asi.

Saludos!! y nuevamente gracias!


----------



## Cacho

Bueno, aprovechando que los originales traen piezas originales...

Acá les dejo un par: Un 2SA1186 (quemado) y un STK412-000.




​
Y un detalle:

​

Nótese que el STK no tienen ningún semiconductor soldado, sino que todos están puestos directamente sobre el sustrato, unidos por hilos nomás, y no traen ningún aislante (plastiquito negro ni silicona).

Saludos


----------



## ibdali

Hola, quería consultarle a la gente de Bs As sobre la empresa "Kation":

www.kation.com.ar

necesitaría saber si venden semiconductores originales. Yo siempre he comprado a electrocomponentes, elemon, y Elko, sin embargo estos no tienen tanta variedad. 

saludos!!


----------



## Cacho

Katión está el La Plata, no en Buenos Aires.
Tienen un poco de todo, no hay manera de estar seguros de qué te venden a menos que lo veas. Elko y Elemon son de esas para comprar "a ojos cerrados".

Saludos


----------



## fernandob

y electrocompo cacho ??


----------



## Cacho

No compré nunca ahí, sólo la escuché nombrar.
Tampoco conozco toooooooodo lo que hay por esas zonas, tené en cuenta que estoy a 650km de Buenos Aires, dame un poco de changüí 

Saludos


----------



## pandacba

Tan solo 52 kilometros más cerca que yo.......


----------



## Agustinw

ajja me recuerda que ayer estaba sacando cosas de una fuente de pc y 2 mopec eran cromados. como savia que eran re truchos trate de sacarlos forzosamente y uno se partio perfectamente a la mitad de un lado quedo el plastico negro y del otro el metal con el circuito que estaba puesto todo torcido.


----------



## nakjamkas

dreamstarget dijo:


> Soy David este es mi primer post, asi que saludos a todos!! he leido y releido todo, y a pesar de todo, me incline a hacer el amp de 300w estereo(150 por canal) con el tda7294 en bridge segun la pagina de http://construyasuvideorockola.com , primero porque no tengo mucho dinero, segundo porque tengo dos transformadores que cada uno es de 19,6 0 19,6 dando 25dc 0 -25dc segun mis calculos si los hice bien, y da justo las caracteristicas que alli piden para ese ampli, aunque aun no se de cuantos amperios son cada uno de mis transformadores (los saque de dos equipos de sonido Sony HMK-414 bastante viejitos), no dice por ningun lado, asi que que si con uno no funciona, úno los dos transformadores como tambien explican en esa pagina esperando que asi aumente la corriente. Subo dos fotos de los tda que compre que espero no sean truchos como dicen aqui, en Colombia se dice "chiviado" jeje, estoy haciendo el cicuito impreso y ahi vamos...





Hola David, aqui dejo unas fotos de unos TDA 7294 que compre para hacer el mismo amplificador que mencionas (aqui estan las fotos en otro tema https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/516356/), los que tu tienes en las fotos son originales....

En las fotos mias los que estan a la izquierda son los originales y los de la derecha son falsos y se puede ver muy bien la diferencia en el grosor de las patas, tambien dejo una foto de un TDA 2009 original y uno falso.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

nakjamkas dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 55896


Esta foto me viene al pelo. Listo, me terminé de sacar la duda!!  

Es que no se de dónde salió, pero *tengo un chip idéntico al que la foto (derecha)*, y siempre sospeché que era falso, de hecho, poco me importó y siempre andaba por ahí tirado... Listo, ahora ya se que puedo tirarlo, pero sin antes darle su merecido: Una buena retorcijada con la morsa!! jaja

Saludos!


----------



## fernandob

Tavo dijo:


> , pero sin antes darle su merecido: Una buena retorcijada con la morsa!! jaja
> 
> Saludos!


 
que sos vo ?????? MECANICO ??? 

que so ???? 

un electronico se despide con la serie de 220v


----------



## Tavo

fernandob dijo:


> un electronico se despide *con la serie de 220v*



Ahhhh, me gustó tu sugerencia!!! Tendría que probar!! pero no me quiero volar con el humo del silicio, creo que es mas sano fumarse un porro... JAJAJA!!! 

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho

Tavo dijo:


> ...ahora ya se que puedo tirarlo, pero sin antes darle su merecido: Una buena retorcijada con la morsa!...


Y arruinarías un chip perfectamente funcional.

Nak, lo que tenés ahí son (a la vista) seis chips originales pero de distintas series. Abrilos y verás lo que te digo  (claro, posteá fotos de cómo son por adentro).

Por la falla que muestran, los pusiste en el circuito y seguramente hubo alguna falla en la aislación de la lengüeta. Al estar en puente, vuela uno después del otro. Y más aún, como no se ven rastros de estaño en las patas, estimo que estaban montados en zócalos, otra fuente de posibles problemas.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Cacho dijo:


> Y arruinarías un chip perfectamente funcional.


Lo querés? Cuando vaya a Bahía te lo llevo, para mi eso es mugre. Yo tengo buen ojo, y se reconocer cuando es original o falsificado, y estoy bastante seguro de que es producto de los chinos mugrientos.

Por ejemplo, los que me trajiste de Microelectrónica son BIEN originales, este que te digo que es falso, me lo compraste en Katión, La Plata. Y eso ya es motivo de dudar.

Saludos.

PS: En realidad tenés razón en lo que decís, seguramente lo instales en algún equipo y funciona! Pero eso no garantiza que sea original. A mi las cosas falsas no me simpatizan, para nada.


----------



## ernestogn

Tavo dijo:


> ....................los que me trajiste de Microelectrónica son BIEN originales.



te referis a microelectronica sh' ?, por que tengo ganas e hacer un pedidito de diversos TDA , pero tampoco me simpatizan los falsificados o " alternativos" como les llaman los vendedores por aca


----------



## Tavo

ernestogn dijo:


> te referis a microelectronica sh' ?, por que tengo ganas e hacer un pedidito de diversos TDA , pero tampoco me simpatizan los falsificados o " alternativos" como les llaman los vendedores por aca


Si, exactamente.

Pero no compres a ojos ciegos eh... Yo te diría que tenés que ir personalmente, y verlos vos. Bah, hacé como quieras. En esa casa tienen bastantes cosas originales, pero es como todo, por ahí les puede llegar un lote con algún "surtido"... y viste como es...

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho

Tavo dijo:


> Lo querés? Cuando vaya a Bahía te lo llevo, para mi eso es mugre. Yo tengo buen ojo, y se reconocer cuando es original o falsificado, y estoy bastante seguro de que es producto de los chinos mugrientos.
> 
> Por ejemplo, los que me trajiste de Microelectrónica son BIEN originales, este que te digo que es falso, me lo compraste en Katión, La Plata. Y eso ya es motivo de dudar.


Hagamos así: Lo traés, lo abrimos acá y fotos y se suben al foro.

Si la pastilla es del tamaño que debe y no tiene la pastita blanca (es original, digamos), me debés dos de esos y admitís que no tenés "ese tan buen ojo".
Si es falso, te debo dos y admito que tenés "ese buen ojo".

¿Trato hecho? (mirá que no apuesto si no sé que gano...)
Muajajajaja 

@Ernesto: He comprado en Microelectronica y buena parte de lo que tienen es original, pero no todo. A ojos cerrados, comprá en Elko (elkonet.com o .com.ar, no me acuerdo) o en Elemon. Los demás... Lo que sale, sale...
De paso, Elko tiene buenos precios (para ser todo original, claro) y publicados en la web.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Cacho dijo:


> Hagamos así: Lo traés, lo abrimos acá y fotos y se suben al foro.
> 
> Si la pastilla es del tamaño que debe y no tiene la pastita blanca (es original, digamos), me debés dos de esos y admitís que no tenés "ese tan buen ojo".
> Si es falso, te debo dos y admito que tenés "ese buen ojo".
> 
> *¿Trato hecho?* (mirá que no apuesto si no sé que gano...)
> Muajajajaja


No, ningún trato, no me quiero endeudar más de lo que ya estoy.

Pero yo tengo la seguridad de que si no es falsificado le pega en el palo. De paso, no me interesa tener dos más de esos originales, porque ya tengo dos bien buenos, los que me trajiste de Microelectrónica. 

Lo que si quiero hacer es regalártelo, y que vos algún día lo armes y me demuestres que funciona perfectamente. Después te lo compro y hago *M****** el chip, solo para sacarme la duda. 

Che cacho, es muy difícil comprar en *Elko*??? Ahora estoy mirando un poco la página... Me gusta, me encanta tener esa seguridad de la que hablás, yo sería feliz yendo ahí. jaja 

Saludos.


----------



## ernestogn

Tavo dijo:


> Che cacho, es muy difícil comprar en *Elko*??? Ahora estoy mirando un poco la página... Me gusta, me encanta tener esa seguridad de la que hablás, yo sería feliz yendo ahí. jaja
> 
> Saludos.



yo primero me registre, hice la lista en el sistema que tienen, y el resultado se lo mande por email a a un correo de ventas que te aparece hay mismo, y me contestaron al toque , me pasaron el precio final algunas cosas estaban con otro precio pero nada grave , me confirmaron , les deposite la $$ y a los dos días mande un amigo a retirar. 

Arme un pedido con materiales como para armar 5 fuentes y media docena de amplis Rotel, mas unos cuantos transistores de baja señal y un buen surtido de resistencias, diodos, etc
por supuesto, me olvide de los TIP36!!


----------



## Cacho

No es difícil, sólo son un poco vuelteros con el envío.
Si comprás con tiempo, no hay ningún drama, pero sólo envían por montos superiores a algo así como $100 o $150.

Por la apuesta, entonces, lo destripamos y es sólo "poe el buen ojo".
¿Trato hecho? 

Saludos


----------



## DavidFelipe

Para sorpresa de todos, ya he dado con 5 TDA2050 falsificados! lo cual me cargo un amplificador de 60 vatios que andaba construyendo, el ultimo hizo un corto tremendo, y el solito se partio dejando ver el silicon, y la verdad es preocupante, cogen a ST para falsificarlos, y cabe resaltar que el proovedor local es de "caché" osea es una tienda bien conformada donde ademas reparan, venden todo tipo de istrumentos musicales etc es muy completa, no he echo el reclamo porque recien leo el post, y si me mataba pensando que podia estar mal, la verdad que algo deberian hacer las grandes empresas porque ya no confio en ST y por desgracia ellos fabrican cantidad de componentes


----------



## zopilote

Nunca vi un tda2050 falsificado, por lo que me gustaria si es posible que subieras algunas fotos, para estar prevenidos. Y postea tu caso en audio, para ayudarte si has cometido algo indevido.


----------



## Tavo

zopilote dijo:


> Nunca vi un tda2050 falsificado, por lo que me gustaria si es posible que subieras algunas fotos, para estar prevenidos. Y postea tu caso en audio, para ayudarte si has cometido algo indevido.



Me extraña que no hayas leído algún comentario mío sobre esto...  Todo el tiempo lo estoy diciendo...
Fijate, por acá hay algo: Fotos y algún texto como para reconocerlos...
 _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/330928/ _

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho

Ambos integrados parecen originales, Tavo.
¿De qué tamaño son las pastillas de esos? ¿Están centradas? ¿Qué indicadores ves de que son falsos?

Cuidado, que no hay una sola forma de marcarlos, aún siendo originales. Varía según dónde se produzcan y la fecha de fabricación. Fijate que los que asumís como falsos son los que se fabricaron en Singapur... Y no sé por qué lo hacés.

Ah, la apuesta con el 7294 sigue en pie, si decidís aceptarla 

@David: Posteá fotos (de afuera y de adentro) de los falsos que te tocaron así todos sabemos qué aspecto tienen.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DavidFelipe dijo:


> la verdad que algo deberian hacer las grandes empresas porque ya no confio en ST y por desgracia ellos fabrican cantidad de componentes


Y que diablos tiene que ver ST con las falsificaciones chinas para que no confíes en ellos?????
ST es una empresa de super-primera línea, y por eso la copian y hacen componentes falsos de ella, pero te garantizo que la unica culpa que tiene ST es la de producir  y vender *excelentes diseños*....


----------



## fernandob

Cacho dijo:


> Y arruinarías un chip perfectamente funcional.
> 
> Nak, lo que tenés ahí son (a la vista) seis chips originales pero de distintas series. Abrilos y verás lo que te digo  (claro, posteá fotos de cómo son por adentro).
> 
> 
> Saludos


 
o ni abrirlos, para que abrirlos ? ( prueba destructiva) .
si tenes una placa que use alguno probalo.

mas atras lei algo de un chip que sacaron de una fuente de PC china y era trucho........... si funcionaba la PC entonces no es tan trucho.

a mi una vez me trajo un conocido una bolsita con unos T. similares a TIP 31.
se lso vendieron como triacs , pero no andaban .
la compuerta era dura.
muy dura.
andaban pero bajo amenaza.
inutiles para lo practico.

encima la data con ese codigo no la encontre en la vida.

pero eran unos cuantos.

asi que me puse en la mesa y en un rato note algo :
que hacerlso conducir en un sentido si era facil, solo en el otro eran duros.

asi que simplemente cambie el simbolito en la bolsa:


los uso para baja tension por sea caso por que como dije no encontre data alguna , pero ya use unso cuantos y ok.

ya se, tenes que tener varios y mas si es un chip para que valga la pena ponerse a probarlos y ver cuales son las limitaciones que tienen , seguro seran con menos prestaciones que los originales (soportaran menso tension o corriente o tendran una ganancia peor ) .
pero andan .


ALGUNA VEZ  lei por ahi que las emrpesas buenas hacen control de calidad y los chips que no cumplen en vez de tirarlos los venden pero sin marca, que el comprador le ponga la suya y lso trabaje con sus limitaciones.
son lotes ......

pero pegarles un tiro por que se ven feos.......buehhh....... si vamos a tomar esa costumbre...... espero que solo sea con lso semiconductores he ..


----------



## ernestogn

miren, segun he visto y comprobado, que sea falsificado no implica que  no va funcionar , seguramente no tendra las capacidades y protecciones del original , pero algunos si funcionan ,...
hace unos meses repare un 2.1 genius , echo en base al TEA2025,  








Tenia 2 de estos, uno en stereo y el otro en bridge para los graves, bueno el caso es que era obvio que el amplificador del stereo fallaba asi que fuy a comprar un par antes de desoldarlo , el mismo tenia una aletita de chapa soldada a modo de disipador ,bueno, el caso es que el nuevo que me vendieron era *super recontra mil falso *,toda la tinta corrida ,  las patitas brillantes,, 

y la sorpresa del caso , *que el que tenia puesto el Genius , era mas trucho todabia*, el codigo en tinta blanca que se sale con el dedo, las patitias como cromadas y finitas, rebarba en el platico del encapsilado!!! , super ordinario ,.. bueno con el trucho que puse andubo y todabia sigue andando despues de unos meses de uso continuo.
claro no esta para nada exigido, trabaja con 9v y alimenta 2 parlantitos de 8Ω


----------



## Tavo

Cacho dijo:


> Ambos integrados parecen originales, Tavo.
> ¿De qué tamaño son las pastillas de esos? ¿Están centradas? ¿Qué indicadores ves de que son falsos?
> 
> Cuidado, que no hay una sola forma de marcarlos, aún siendo originales. Varía según dónde se produzcan y la fecha de fabricación. Fijate que los que asumís como falsos son los que se fabricaron en Singapur... Y no sé por qué lo hacés.


*¿¿¿Vos me estás j***endo???**.*
Cacho, perdoname pero vos estás re loco.  Me parece que andás muy confiado.
Bah, aclaremos las cosas. Yo te respondo así por ésta y ésta imagen.

Esos chips son más falsos que... en verdad no existe comparación para tal basura. No puedo creer que no distingas esos chips de los originales. 

ST Microelectronics jamás escribió con esa letra redondita, y siempre pone datos extras de fabricación, como un código de letras y números (no tengo idea si es la fecha o que) debajo de la nomenclatura del semiconductor.
Naa, realmente, sobre este (precisamente "este") tema no pienso discutir, seré porfiado, duro o lo que quieras; pero con estos casos a mi no me *[Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria]*.
Muy simple, yo se lo que es original y lo que no. Y no me interesa mucho "lo de adentro" del chip; basta con tener un poco de ojo y *lógica* para darse cuenta de que estos chinos malditos (como bien decía Eduardo) se aprovechan de la buena reputación de la marca para hacer sus negocios. Y los giles *que no se dan cuenta*, leen "ST" en la cápsula y caen en la volteada. (si te cabe el saco... lo lamento).


> Ah, la apuesta con el 7294 sigue en pie, si decidís aceptarla


No, realmente disculpame, no me interesa apostar ni un centavo por un tema como estos. La gente que haga lo que quiera con sus compras y su dinero; yo elijo lo genuino por sobre todas las cosas. No me importa nada más.
Sabés cuál es el problema? Que los chinos que falsifican NO hacen datasheets de esos semiconductores, y el que compra una falsificación, obviamente va a recurrir a los datasheets de ST, y yo estoy seguro de que lo que estás leyendo (datasheet) no tiene nada que ver con lo que tenés entre tus manos (semiconductor); porque ellos ganan plata seguramente armándolos con componentes de inferior calidad, para abaratar el costo, y es lógico que las características de una falsificación no son las mismas que las de un producto genuino.

Vos cuando vas a comprar herramientas (me refiero a "vos" como cualquier persona inteligente) buscás marcas buenas, no? Por qué hacés eso? Sólo por antojo? 
Lo hacés porque confiás en las buenas fábricas/empresas que realmente hacen cosas buenas, tal es el caso de Bahco, Stanley, Moore & Wright, etc... etc...

Bueno, no tengo muchas ganas de escribir; resumo todo este mensaje es una sola frase:
*Cada cual que haga lo que quiera con su dinero (que compre lo que quiera), a mi no me gusta tirarlo.*

Y lo digo una vez más, a mi no me va eso de "este anda igual..." .

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Cacho

Tavo dijo:


> *¿¿Vos me estás j***endo???**.*


No, para nada.


Tavo dijo:


> Cacho, perdoname pero vos estás re loco.


Eso nunca lo discutí, pero no tiene que ver con este caso.


Tavo dijo:


> Me parece que andás muy confiado.
> Bah, aclaremos las cosas. Yo te respondo así por ésta y ésta imagen.
> *Esos chips son más falsos que*... *No puedo creer que no distingas* esos chips de los originales... *ST Microelectronics jamás escribió con esa letra redondita*, y *siempre pone datos extras de fabricación, como un código de letras y números* (no tengo idea si es la fecha o que) debajo de la nomenclatura del semiconductor.


Cada vez estoy más convencido de que tu ojo tiene  problemas de enfoque.
Primero que nada, ST *siempre* marcó con letra redondita. Sólo en los últimos tiempos y en unos pocos componentes (como esos 2050) aparece la letra que asumís como única y eterna. El mundo gira desde mucho antes que 2009 
Fijate que tiene los "datos adicionales": Dice muy clarito 80E523 en la primera foto y 80A909 en el segundo. Están justo abajo del código.

Por si no te alcanza lo que te digo (sé que no te alcanza), te dejo una fotito de un 2050 que salió de adentro de un Laney (ampli de guitarra de 30W).
De paso, otras de transistores y un regulador de ST que curiosamente tienen esas letritas redonditas que afirmás que nunca usó ST. Perdón por lo oscuro de las imágenes de los tallados (7915 y 147), pero no tenía cómo iluminar eso bien.

Te invito a poner la fuente de la que sacaste que ST nunca usó letras redondeadas y (de ser posible) fotos de los interiores de los transistores/semiconductores truchos que han caído en tus manos y en los que basás tu posición.





Tavo dijo:


> Muy simple, yo se lo que es original y lo que no. Y no me interesa mucho "lo de adentro" del chip; basta con tener un poco de ojo y *lógica* para darse cuenta de que estos chinos malditos (como bien decía Eduardo) se aprovechan de la buena reputación de la marca para hacer sus negocios. Y los giles *que no se dan cuenta*, leen "ST" en la cápsula y caen en la volteada. (si te cabe el saco... lo lamento).


Ahí es donde cometés el error: Vos sabés distinguir una partida en especial de ST, no un ST cualquiera. Cuidado con eso y tenelo presente cuando generalices, porque metés la pata hasta la cadera si lo hacés.


Tavo dijo:


> No, realmente disculpame, no me interesa apostar ni un centavo...


Pero si no es por plata, es sólo por "el ojo identificador".


Tavo dijo:


> Vos cuando vas a comprar herramientas...confiás en las buenas fábricas/empresas que realmente hacen cosas buenas, tal es el caso de Bahco, Stanley, Moore & Wright, etc... etc...


Claro, pero estamos hablando de que te muestran una Bahco y porfiás que no es Bahco.
Entendé el punto: Sabés identificar una partida en especial, no la marca en general.
Vas a estar seguro de que ese que compres será original, pero se te van a escapar todos los demás originales por no poder identificarlos, y en el peor de los casos, hasta vas a perder plata por tirar originales perfectamente buenos, sólo por no poder reconocerlos.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Ahhhh, bueno... Me vas a decir ahora que esto es original!! Así en criollp, tomatelás!!! 

No comparto ni un poquito tus palabras. Si para vos eso es original... no se... para mi el obelisco está en italia... 
------------------------------------------

Recién estaba buscando entre mis cosas y encontré un TDA2050 quemado por accidente (original de los pies a la cabeza) y lo abrí con la morsa (tornillo de banco, para ustedes los gallegos. ).
No tenía ninguna pastita blanca, y la pastilla es de 9mm² (no la medí con calibre!).

Ya tengo ganas de abrir el TDA7294 que creo que es falso...

Saludos.
PS: Y si, la apuesta "por el buen ojo" la hacemos, no tengo ningún problema.


----------



## Cacho

Tavo dijo:


> Ahhhh, bueno... Me vas a decir ahora que esto es original!! Así en criollp, tomatelás!!!


¿En qué dato basás tu apreciación?
Ese es original, no te equivoques. Una cosa es no saber, otra es negarse a ver lo que tenés adelante de los ojos.



Tavo dijo:


> Recién estaba buscando entre mis cosas y encontré un TDA2050 quemado por accidente (original de los pies a la cabeza) y lo abrí con la morsa (tornillo de banco, para ustedes los gallegos. ).
> No tenía ninguna pastita blanca, y *la pastilla es de 9mm² (no la medí con calibre!)*.



El que te puse en el post anterior tampoco tiene pasta blanca en ningún lado y... A ver la matemática: 9mm²=3mm*3mm, medido con una regla o algo así, supongo.
El mío tiene 2,75mm*2,75mm, medido con calibre...

Subite unas fotos de este que abriste, te apuesto a que es igualito por adentro...

Y no sólo los gallegos le dicen tornillo de banco: Los sevillanos, leoneses, valencianos, catalanes y demás españoles lo llaman igual. Es más, se me ocurre que los gallegos deben tener alguna palabra distinta, más cercana al portugués, para esta cosa.
¿Entendés la idea, salteño? 

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Cacho dijo:


> 1) ¿En qué dato basás tu apreciación?
> 2) Ese es original, no te equivoques. Una cosa es no saber, otra es negarse a ver lo que tenés adelante de los ojos.


1) Ese chip tiene la pasta blanca, no la ves???   



Mi chip es totalmente diferente por dentro!!! Para empezar, no tiene esa forma la chapa que pega contra el disipador (se me olvidó el nombre ahora).
Tampoco tiene esa mal*** pasta blanca!!!   

2) Mirá, te juro que con este si te haría una apuesta.

Dos palabras: IN-CREÍBLE lo tuyo!!! 

Saludos.
PS: Ya te dije por FB, a pesar de tener estas discusiones, que tengas un feliz díaa!!!


----------



## fernandob

che tavo....me parece que estas demasiado embalado en un tema que .........no da.....
cada uno vera si loq ue tiene es original o no , si le funka bien o no.

pero suena el texto medio acelerado.
por lo menos es mi apreciacion.



PD: dejando el tema de tavo de lado .......(no es mi culpa, es mi cabeza que relaciona todo ) estaba pensando en schuarzenegger (terminator) diciendole a su esposa que el pibe que tuvo con al sirvienta que lo mire bien , que no es "original" ................


----------



## Tavo

fernandob dijo:


> che tavo....me parece que estas demasiado embalado en un tema que .........no da.....
> cada uno vera si loq ue tiene es original o no , si le funka bien o no.
> 
> pero suena el texto medio acelerado.
> por lo menos es mi apreciacion.
> 
> 
> 
> PD: dejando el tema de tavo de lado .......(no es mi culpa, es mi cabeza que relaciona todo ) estaba pensando en schuarzenegger (terminator) diciendole a su esposa que el pibe que tuvo con al sirvienta que lo mire bien , que no es "original" ................


Bueno, ya fue, cacho me conoce y sabe que soy así de cabrón; no creo que le impresione nada.


----------



## Cacho

Tavo... ¿Te creés que eso es silicona blanca?
Es la soldadura de la pastilla a la que el reflejo le dio un tono más claro... ¿Cómo suponés que si tuviera silicona blanca diría que es original? 

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Ahhhh, que lio este. Por ahí tengo todavía el TDA2052 al que solo lo pude "Quemar" con +-30V. Y da la casualidad de que tiene esas "Letras Redonditas" que "Tan Falsas" se ven. En lo personal (Y funciona) para identificar un semiconductor de ST Falso, siempre le paso el dedo por la impresión del modelo. Si se borra a la de una, seguro falso. Si permanece, original. (La impresión grabada en el encapsulado con ¿Láser? difícil de borrar.)

Saludos!


----------



## zorrux

Que  gran problema.Y eso que ustedes son expertos.

Compre  4 TDA 2050 para un amplificador (el primero que voy armar) y  hasta que no lo arme no sabre si son falsarios  o legales.

Escogi los que NO  eran asi cromados y brillantes ,con las  patitas  asi al comienzo gruesas  y luego se adelgazan pero la impresion si se   borro  a la primera  pero abajo ,en el plastico ,con mucha nitidez ,grabado  quizas  como dice Tacatomon con laser se sigue leyendo 2050 y otros codigos de numeros.

Es mas  me he fijado  ( con lupota ) que hay un  pequeña depresion circular  y en el  fondo de esta , en altorelieve ,se ven numeros moldeados (no impresos) , en el plastico ,numeros diferentes  en cada  TDA que tengo.

 Supongo que hacer  esto es  demasiado trabajo para un pirata  y espero ,suplico e imploro que mis TDA  sean  de los "firmes"  y no  de los "bambas".

Un saludo.


----------



## Tavo

Zorrux, así como los describiste son *originales* de los pies a la cabeza. Tienen esas características.
Si tenés alguna foto bien de cerca y con buen objetivo posteala por acá...

Saludos.


----------



## razorclaus

estos si son relamente ooorigiinalees, lo que ven ai es un reflejo del flash eh, nada de goma blanca media rara che 

uy los originales ban a dar una fiesta, y estan todos invitados es en "China Town"

uy estos los compre en microelectronica cacho, es que acabo de leer tu comentario anterior, y ya estoy transpirando haber si me sacan de la duda. Todavia ni abri la bolsa, los pague 19con 65ctvos y 17 y pico, bastante saladito, porfa que no sean truchooos.

Perdon, es un desorden, se me juntaron todos los mensajes (3) en total


----------



## zopilote

Que pequeño es el mundo, son las mismos transistores que tienen la tiendas en mi localidad, vaya que tengo trabajo para destripar algunas, solo tengo que prestarme una camara con funcion macro para postearlos.


----------



## Tavo

Más falsificados no podían ser eh... Es lamentable que te hayas clavado con esa compra sin asegurarte antes... Yo hubiese comprado solo uno o dos y luego de confirmar que son legítimos ahí si, volvía y compraba el resto... 

No te queda otra que probar. Y volver a comprar... en ELKO o alguna casa confiable.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob

zopilote dijo:


> Que pequeño es el mundo, son las mismos transistores que tienen la tiendas en mi localidad, vaya que tengo trabajo para destripar algunas, solo tengo que prestarme una camara con funcion macro para postearlos.


 
es que no son falsos, seguro funciona, sino ya hubiesen quemado la tienda de tu localidad, ... lo que pasa es que a estos pibes les encanta  " mirar que hay debajo " , es la eterna curiosidad, que no se supera  ..... y ya lo hacen a todo


----------



## Tavo

fernandob dijo:


> es que no son falsos, seguro funciona, sino ya hubiesen quemado la tienda de tu localidad, ... lo que pasa es que a estos pibes les encanta  " mirar que hay debajo " , es la eterna curiosidad, que no se supera  ..... y ya lo hacen a todo


No me gusta, para nada. 

Justamente "mirar por debajo" (mejor dicho por adentro) es lo bueno, para asegurarse "qué tan porquería" es lo que tenemos en las manos...

Es el mismo tema de siempre, muchos ya habrán leído mi opinión, no tiene sentido repetirla.

Saludos.


----------



## razorclaus

Bueno hay que reconocer, parece que tavo tinene un ojo increible para reconocer falsificaciones. Bue por lo menos después de despotricar en microelectrónica, me dijeron que me devuelven el importe, ufff, y ahora que, donde consigo estos originales, solis 225?, sera viable, confiable, seguro,¿ tendré que ir con sierra en mano a las casas de componentes?, por favor una mano con esta cuestion, quedo a la espera de recomendaciones.
pdta: a pesar de lo expuesto en el local, estos señores aseguran no haber tenido nunca un problema con este componente en particular, y encima me dice que lo vende como chocolates hace mas de quince años y nnnnadie regreso a quejarse por el, raro no. Y no esta demás decir su comportamiento ironico y poco comprensivo ante la situación, y cito textual comentario, (¿vas a venir con la sierrita cada vez que compres un componente?) rpta: no voy a venir con el martillo de thor "salame" bue eso ultimo lo pense nomas.


----------



## Tavo

razorclaus dijo:


> Bueno hay que reconocer, parece que tavo tinene un ojo increible para reconocer falsificaciones


Gracias por la mención, pero de todos modos no creo que se mi ojo, cualquiera se da cuenta de que esos cachos de metal son más falsos que suegra simpática.

Mirá, uno de los tantos TIPS fundamentales a la hora de comprar un transistor "On Semiconductor", es que ellos marcan el lugar de fabricación con un "*MEX*", y no con un "MEXICO" completo como están en los tuyos. De hecho, ya a solo ojo es reconocible que eso es falso, por la calidad de terminación, etc...

Como consejo sano, te puedo decir que te dejes de hinchar de andar probando y te libres de problemas: *Comprá en casas seguras.* En *Elko* seguro los conseguís originales, obviamente quizá más caros, pero esa "seguridad extra" se paga. 

No insistas en casas comunes (chicas), es muy probable que te vuelvas a clavar con falsificaciones.

Saludos.

ELKO/ARROW Argentina

*PS:* Ya estuve averiguando por vos: En Elko los tenés originales a U$S 4.46 + IVA.
En total serían unos *22 mangos* cada uno (con IVA incluído), originales de los pies a la cabeza, obvio. 

Mirá la imagen que adjunté, es un MJ15025 original On Semiconductor.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

razorclaus dijo:


> Bueno hay que reconocer, parece que tavo tinene un ojo increible para reconocer falsificaciones. Bue por lo menos después de despotricar en microelectrónica, me dijeron que me devuelven el importe, ufff, y ahora que, donde consigo estos originales, solis 225?, sera viable, confiable, seguro,¿ tendré que ir con sierra en mano a las casas de componentes?, por favor una mano con esta cuestion, quedo a la espera de recomendaciones.
> pdta: a pesar de lo expuesto en el local, estos señores aseguran no haber tenido nunca un problema con este componente en particular, y encima me dice que lo vende como chocolates hace mas de quince años y nnnnadie regreso a quejarse por el, raro no. Y no esta demás decir su comportamiento ironico y poco comprensivo ante la situación, y cito textual comentario, (¿vas a venir con la sierrita cada vez que compres un componente?) rpta: no voy a venir con el martillo de thor "salame" bue eso ultimo lo pense nomas.




2 cosas, la primera por lo de tavo, preguntale a cacho 

la segunda, si es necesario ir con la sierrita se va con la sierrita, es preferible perder un transistor a ensartarse con una cantidad importante. esto por uqe el vendedor no garantiza que son originales. yo le hubiese contestado algo asi, cosa de que vea que a mi de bobo(se me ocurre otra palabra pero me moderarian) no me agarra

saludos


----------



## razorclaus

ok gracias por sus comentarios y consejos, yendo al Elko entonces ¿por las dudas llevo el mjolnir?


----------



## fernandob

cual es la duda?? 
si soportan la corriente ??
compras 1 y le das duro........
molesto por que hay que hacer 2 viajes.


si el trucho presenta una ganancia que no se refleja con la datasheet entonces es mas facil:
te haces un probador y lo llevas y probas unos pocos.


no todo hace falta destriparlo en la vida.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

fernandob dijo:


> no todo hace falta destriparlo en la vida.



no, claro, pero lo hace mas divertido


----------



## Cacho

Vendedor: ¿Vas a venir con la sierrita cada vez que compres un componente?.
Cliente: (Entusiasmado y sonriente) ¿En serio? ¿Puedo?.

A preguntas sarcásticas...

La mejor opción es ir con tu mejor cara de tonto y una sierrita o algo para abrir transistores. "A mí me dijeron que es la mejor forma de saber..."
Cuanto más miedo le inspires al vendedor y más tonto te considere, más fácil es que te diga la verdad. Un tarado en el local puede ser muy molesto 

Saludos


----------



## Quercus

Parece que en el foro hay mas de un integrante del *“club de los señoritos que se dedican a romper transistores”* del cual me considero el miembro Nº1, creí que era un un bicho raro. Se mire como se mire las falsificaciones cada vez son mas perfectas, como dije _aqui_, hasta el punto de que funcionan a un nivel inferior perfectamente, y a su nivel, no se por cuanto, pero funcionan, dependiendo de la caña que se les de, no es como antes que se colocaban y……crujido mas,  maldecir de lo lindo, por lo menos las que yo me encuentro, hoy la mayoría aguantan mas y te confías.
  Querer convencerse de que “como funciona, y no ha roto al probarlo, es bueno” no me parece buena idea, todo por no abrirlo cuando desconfias, aunque tengas mas dudas que el muñecajo ese que salía en el señor de los anillos  de su autenticidad, aplicar esta filosofía, si se trata de un aparato para consumo propio…. cada uno se puede engañar como quiera (yo tengo alguno funcionando a un nivel inferior, pero se lo que tengo y es para mi) pero si se trata de un técnico que se dedica a la reparación…. me voy a callar lo que iba a decir, pero la imaginación es libre. 
  Por mas que a los, *NO* *integrantes*, del club al que pertenezco les moleste abrir los transistores, es la única forma, infalible que conozco, de saber lo que tienes entre manos. A mi me ha servido para perder algun dinero y para que cuando voy a comprar me digan, o bien, aquí esta el cajón, mira si te convence alguno o, de esos te puedo, o no te puedo traer…. incluso de una de las tiendas en las que compro me llego un correo diciéndome que iban a tratar un acuerdo con Farnell, y para el sábado sabrían algo(mañana) pues iba el comercial de la delegación que han abierto hace poco en España, y eso no lo he conseguido yo por compras masivas (me refiero a que me lo notifiquen) sino por hablar mucho con ellos y dar datos (la mayoria conseguidos en el foro) enseñar fotos y llevar *transistores abiertos* para que los vean, sumando a todo esto, los problemas crecientes que tienen, y que ellos ven, son por lo mismo en otros clientes y también, claro esta, tener suerte de que algunos vendedores con responsabilidad en la tienda sean sensible a lo que dices si no….
  Asi que, queda abierta la inscripción en el “club” gratis además. Espero que algun dia lo disolvamos, y los colgantes y las peinetas sean de transistores autenticos, pues: 
  “*No hay mal que cien años dure, ni cuerpo que lo resista”* 
  Saludos


----------



## Tavo

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> 2 cosas, *la primera por lo de tavo, preguntale a cacho *
> 
> la segunda, si es necesario ir con la sierrita se va con la sierrita, es preferible perder un transistor a ensartarse con una cantidad importante. esto por uqe el vendedor no garantiza que son originales. yo le hubiese contestado algo asi, cosa de que vea que a mi de bobo(se me ocurre otra palabra pero me moderarian) no me agarra
> 
> saludos


Mirá, te voy a explicar un poquito como es el asunto:
Con Cacho tenemos maneras diferentes de ver los semiconductores, YO *detesto toda falsificación, no me cabe ninguno*, aún si la falsificación fuese más buena que el original, la detesto.
En cambio Cacho no, a el no le interesa mucho si es original o no, "con tal que ande y cumpla su función, va" (tiene la misma forma de pensar que FernandoB).

Me acuerdo una vez que quería comprar unos 2N3055 de puro antojo en Tecnomundo (fui con Cacho), Bahía Blanca. El tipo (pibe) me los trajo y como era de suponer, le pregunté si eran originales, y ahí saltó Cacho diciendo
"y... estos dentro de todo son buenos, aguantan, para el ampli de Tecnicdeso te van a servir..."
*¡¡NOOOO!!* Yo no te pregunté si andaban o no, te pregunté si eran originales! Es todo lo que quería saber!

Realmente, prefiero desconfiar más de la cuenta, y a veces por gil tirar un original a la basura (sin saberlo) que andar dudando si es o no... Vamos gente, pongan media pila, cómprense un par de lentes o una lupa, y dense cuenta que NO HACE FALTA destapar los transistores para ver si son originales... Vamos, media pila che...


fernandob dijo:


> zeta_bola_1 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> no, claro, pero lo hace mas divertido
> 
> 
> 
> no todo hace falta destriparlo en la vida.
Hacer clic para expandir...

Si a vos te divierte destripar transistores, a mi no. 



quercus10 dijo:


> Querer convencerse de que “como funciona, y no ha roto al probarlo, es bueno” no me parece buena idea, todo por no abrirlo cuando desconfias, aunque tengas mas dudas que el muñecajo ese que salía en el señor de los anillos  de su autenticidad, aplicar esta filosofía, si se trata de un aparato para consumo propio…. cada uno se puede engañar como quiera (yo tengo alguno funcionando a un nivel inferior, pero se lo que tengo y es para mi) pero si se trata de un técnico que se dedica a la reparación…. me voy a callar lo que iba a decir, pero la imaginación es libre.





quercus10 dijo:


> Por mas que a los, *NO* *integrantes*, del club al que pertenezco les moleste abrir los transistores, es la única forma, infalible que conozco, de saber lo que tienes entre manos. A mi me ha servido para perder algun dinero y para que cuando voy a comprar me digan, o bien, *aquí esta el cajón, mira si te convence alguno o, de esos te puedo, o no te puedo traer…*


Completamente de acuerdo con vos.

Eso que señalé en negrita, hay que ganárselo; bah, depende quien es el vendedor... porque hay algunos mas mala onda... 
Yo me he pegado unas lindas sorpresas con esto, de las casas que más confiaba *fueron las peores*, y de las que me dijeron "el tipo es medio callado, o antipático" fueron las mejores.
En una oportunidad tenía que comprar dos IRFP250N y nos quedamos casi charlando con el tipo, porque hablábamos de las falsificaciones... O sea, re buena onda.
(hablo de M&B, Bahía Blanca)
-------------------------------------------------------

No confundamos los términos. Hay gente que se conforma "con que ande" y hay gente que quiere a rajatablas el original (yo me pongo en primera lista).
Vos cuando comprás componentes originales de marca, ST Microelectronics, On Semiconductor, National Semiconductor... Sabés bien lo que estás comprando, porque son firmas con harta reputación y trayectoria, y confiás en ellos.
No podés entonces confiar en una falsificación que quizá la hizo el chinito de la esquina con un cacho de planchuela que tenía en el patio... 

Es un tema complicado. Al que lo quiera entender, bienvenido. Al que no, siga no más en su terquedad, que tarde o temprano va a maldecir por haber comprado porquerías.

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho

Tavo dijo:


> Con Cacho tenemos maneras diferentes de ver los semiconductores, YO detesto toda falsificación, no me cabe ninguno, aún si la falsificación fuese más buena que el original, la detesto.
> *En cambio Cacho no, a el no le interesa mucho si es original o no, "con tal que ande y cumpla su función, va"*


Mooooooomentito... Que ya que me metieron en el baile, bailo (y no soy la más linda).
Empecemos por aclarar bien algunas cosas: Sí que me importa si son o no originales. 
(sigue)


Tavo dijo:


> Me acuerdo una vez que quería comprar unos 2N3055 de puro antojo en Tecnomundo (fui con Cacho), Bahía Blanca. El tipo (pibe) me los trajo y como era de suponer, le pregunté si eran originales, y ahí saltó Cacho diciendo
> "y... estos dentro de todo son buenos, aguantan, para el ampli de Tecnicdeso te van a servir..."
> *¡¡NOOOO!!* Yo no te pregunté si andaban o no, te pregunté si eran originales! Es todo lo que quería saber!


Siguiendo, si tomás todo en sentido literal, estás frito. En mi respuesta estaba (y está) claro que no eran originales y tenías un poco más de información, que podía serte o no útil.
Tu antojo era conseguir transistores para el ampli de Tecnicdeso, querías 2N3055 y esos que había (no había de otros lotes ni marcas originales) iban a dar el rango.
Después de que dijiste que si no eran originales, entonces no, alguien te dijo qué transistores de los que había en ese local eran originales. No estoy seguro de quién fue, pero se parecía muuuuuucho a mí 

Igual que con casi todo, lo que se hace es asumir un compromiso entre funcionalidad y asequibilidad. Si la aplicación no va a pedirle más allá del límite que puede dar "ese" que está ahí en el cajón (experimentar... conocer qué es cada cosa de las que se consiguen...), entonces se puede usar, sea o no original.
Uno conoce las características de los componentes que usa. Si son originales, porque las saca del datasheet, si no lo son, porque los ensayó y tiene los datos. Eso sí, esta última parte requiere de trabajo y elaboración de resultados propios.
Junto con eso se hace necesario el conocimiento, para poder calcular o al menos estimar con cierta precisión los parámetros que ha de cumplir el componente.

Si no hay conocimientos o faltan las ganas de ensayar los componentes, entonces dependés sí o sí de encontrar los originales y seguir a pie juntillas los diseños y modelos.


Tavo dijo:


> No confundamos los términos. Hay gente que se conforma "con que ande" y hay gente que quiere a rajatablas el original (yo me pongo en primera lista).


En la segunda... En la segunda...


Tavo dijo:


> Es un tema complicado. Al que lo quiera entender, bienvenido. Al que no, *siga no más en su terquedad, que tarde o temprano va a maldecir* por haber comprado porquerías.


Y decía Alanis... _Isn't it ironic, don't you think?_ 

Saludos

PS: El comentario de Zeta no significa lo que supusiste. Dale otra lectura


----------



## Tavo

Cacho dijo:


> Tavo dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> No confundamos los términos. Hay gente que se conforma "con que ande" y hay gente que quiere a rajatablas el original (yo me pongo en primera lista).
> 
> 
> 
> *En la segunda... En la segunda...*
Hacer clic para expandir...

Bueno, tenés razón, pero se entendió bien lo que quise decir, no? Hice referencia a la segunda opción (no "lista") y me puse "en la primera lista" -> de los que prefieren los originales. 


Cacho dijo:


> En mi respuesta estaba (y está) claro que no eran originales y tenías un poco más de información, que podía serte o no útil.
> Tu antojo era conseguir transistores para el ampli de Tecnicdeso, querías 2N3055 y esos que había (no había de otros lotes ni marcas originales) iban a dar el rango.


Es que lo que no entendés Cacho, es que a mi no me importa "si dan o no en el rango, si andan o no, si los voy a exigir mucho o no, si esos me sirven igual... " No!

A mi me importa solamente una cosa: Que sean originales. Nada más. Véanme como un terco, necio, o como quieran, pero no voy a cambiar mi punto de vista.
Si se me ocurre comprar transistores IGBTs de 200A y 1358W de disipación para hacer un ampli de 2,57W rms, es mi problema. Se entiende? 

A lo que voy, no importa "para que" los voy a usar; importa si son o no originales.

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

@Cacho:
El problema con la "asequibilidad" es que la mayoría cae precisamente en eso: "_es lo que consigo..y anda mas o menos (suponiendo que ande)....entonces está OK: Lo compro y ya..._", y por desgracia eso es lo que les dá de comer tanto a los HDP que los fabrican como a los no menos HDP que los venden...y siguen entonces haciendo lo mismo.
Pero claro, para un circuito simple y que lo va a armar uno que no carga mucha idea de electrónica esto puede funcionar, pero para los que diseñamos/modificamos/mejoramos(/empeoramos ), esta posibilidad ni siquiera es viable.
Si yo diseño algo, lo hago con el datasheet en una mano y el lápiz en la otra...y jamás me pasaría por la cabeza *tener que medir o ensayar un componente* para ajustar mi diseño en base a eso por que "puede ser trucho", por que si así fuera, tendría que hacer lo mismo con cualquier componente que llegue a mis manos....y seguiría dándole de comer a los falsificadores y vendedores inescrupulosos (queda mejor que HDP, eh?).
Si todos fuéramos respetuosos de nuestras propias necesidades electrónicas, hace tiempo que este problema estaría "medianamente controlado", pero como ahora parece que el diseño electrónico también es un comodity y cualquiera con algún conocimiento básico de electrónica (léase "sabe como meter la ficha en el enchufe de la pared") puede ARMAR plaquetas, y como con ese conocimiento no puede discernir las necesidades de performance reales de un circuito...entonces le dá lo mismo, compra cualquier verdura, no lee este tema del foro, luego llora que no le anda pero mientras tanto les sigue dando de comer a estos delincuentes.

En fin...como dice Fernandob...la culpa es nuestra :enfadado: :enfadado:

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho

Estamos de acuerdo en eso EZ.

A lo que voy yo no es al "_es lo que consigo..y anda mas o menos (suponiendo que  ande)....entonces está OK: Lo compro y ya..._", sino a que "Si esto es lo que se consigue, no me queda otra que saber cómo usarlo y cuánto rinde".

Las opciones son simples: Originales se consiguen, pero fuera de la ciudad y con cierta demora más el precio del flete. Tener todo en stand by por no conseguir un componente es un encordio. Si se puede usar un "no original" por lo menos para probarlo mientras llegan los buenos, bienvenido.
Los locales de electrónica en general no se calientan por traerlos (sí, es por culpa nuestra) según lo original, sino según los precios.

Un 3055 original cuesta algo de US$2 y al del local le costará (pongamos) US$1,2. Uno truchazo sale US$0,5, pero todos se venden a los mismos US$2... Parche en el ojo para uno.

Por otro lado, en general se sobredimensionan bastante este tema en amplis de audio (para seguir el tema del que veníamos hablando). Sin ir más lejos, con +-20V y 4r tenés picos de 5A y es esperable que la corriente efectiva no pase de 1A como mucho.
Y usa un par de 3055 a la salida.

No defiendo las falsificaciones e intento no usarlas si tengo acceso a originales (cada vez que encargo algo, traigo de más para que me queden guardados), pero cuando no te quedan opciones... Más vale que sepas qué es lo que hay a la mano para comprar o se complica el asunto.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

No me voy  tomar el laburo de citar cada parte de tu comentario *Eduardo* (Ezavalla), *pero tenés toda la razón!*, la mejor respuesta que he leído.

Resalto solo una parte que me parece MUY interesante, quizá la mejor parte:





ezavalla dijo:


> Si yo diseño algo, lo hago con el datasheet en una mano y el lápiz en la otra...y jamás me pasaría por la cabeza *tener que medir o ensayar un componente* para ajustar mi diseño en base a eso por que "puede ser trucho", por que si así fuera, tendría que hacer lo mismo con cualquier componente que llegue a mis manos....y seguiría dándole de comer a los falsificadores y vendedores inescrupulosos (queda mejor que HDP, eh?).


  

Ahí está el punto interesante!! *Abrí el ojo Cacho!*
El problema también es que si seguís comprando porquerías, les seguís dando de comer, y entonces esto nunca se va a acabar!! :enfadado:
Te pongo solo a vos como ejemplo, pero si cada uno de los argentinos electrónicos consume esta porquería, los chinos (o quienes sean, los falsificadores) van en progreso constante, y les es negocio fabricar falsificaciones!!!


Cacho dijo:


> Las opciones son simples: Originales se consiguen, pero fuera de la ciudad y con cierta demora más el precio del flete. Tener todo en stand by por no conseguir un componente es un encordio. Si se puede usar un "no original" por lo menos para probarlo mientras llegan los buenos, bienvenido.
> Los locales de electrónica en general no se calientan por traerlos (sí, es por culpa nuestra) según lo original, sino según los precios.


Pero vos acá te estás refiriendo a componentes "caros" o prestigios de alta potencia. Yo incluso TODOS los componentes, así fuese un TIP31, lo que sea, soy testigo que en cualquier casa "normal" hay porquería. No se si me verás como un exagerado, allá vos, pero yo me refiero a TODOS los componentes, no solo a transistores de potencia.

Está en cada uno la decisión de comprar que cosa. A mi no me van las falsificaciones, y menos, no pienso adaptarme a ellas porque "es lo que hay"... Naaaaaaa..  Y encima seguir dándoles de comer a los falsificadores!! 

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob

Tavo dijo:


> (tiene la misma forma de pensar que FernandoB).
> 
> .


 
tavo.,sos medio ..... enfatico con tus respuestas.
yo no soy mirtha legrand que quiero solo ropita de cristian dior o nada.

no uso integrados hibridos de audio,que quizas sean mas problematicos.   lo que uso son compo mas simples y suelo comprar de a unos cuantos.
transistores varios encapsulados como el bc xxx , otros de mas potencia como el tip xx , integrados varios que suelo usar.

y hay muhcas marcas: texas , national,  ST , etc, etc... y si miro en datasheet catalog (ojo, no estoy hablando de mercadolibre ni de la salada) , hablo de www.datasheetcatalog. ,me aparecen un monton de marcas que *por que yo no las conozca* no quiere decir que sean truchas.

asi que a la hora de comprar , donde compro (dimexar, electrocompo, etc, etc ) no me pongo a mirar mucho la marca, ... confio......sino .......me tengo que pegar un tiro.

LA UNICA VEZ que me c***on mal fue en getterson , unos T encapsulados como el 2n3055 que solo servian para llavero.

a NADIE le gusta que le den un billete falso, o un T. falso , por que NO SIRVE.
por que si el falsificador fabricase un producto que si sirve , pues que se pondria su marca y lo comercializaria, si tenes algo de calidad eso haces, no tenes que vender a escondidas o disfrazando .

vos te vas de un extremo al otro en histeria *y no es asi la cosa.*


----------



## Tavo

fernandob dijo:


> a NADIE le gusta que le den un billete falso, o un T. falso , por que NO SIRVE.
> *por que si el falsificador fabricase un producto que si sirve , pues que se pondria su marca y lo comercializaria, si tenes algo de calidad eso haces, no tenes que vender a escondidas o disfrazando.*


Y entonces? ¿Que estamos discutiendo?? En lo que decís tenés razón, y comparto tu opinión!

Justamente vos lo dijiste!! Si el falsificador fabricase un producto que si sirve, pondría su marca, pero lamentablemente no es así!!
Los falsificadores se apoyan en marcas conocidas y de muy buena reputación para vender sus componentes; eso te da la pauta de que entonces sus componentes (falsificados) no son tan buenos para ponerse su propia marca y salir al mercado.

A esta altura del partido, no se que estamos discutiendo, si los dos estamos de acuerdo.

Lo que dijiste de que vos comprás "de a lotes" de componentes, es totalmente entendible, sos un cliente fijo y no podés ir analizando todos los componentes 1 por 1. Pero eso se aplica solo a casos como los tuyos, no a nosotros los "diyers" que compramos quizá (con mucha furia) 10 componentes de cada cosa, y una vez cada tanto...

Lo que digo, es que si nos pusiésemos un poco más las pilas entre todos, podríamos fácilmente erradicar este problema, por que se quedarían sin clientes!!

Estamos de acuerdo en todo.

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho

Tavo dijo:


> Ahí está el punto interesante!! *Abrí el ojo Cacho!*
> El problema también es que si seguís comprando porquerías, les seguís dando de comer, y entonces esto nunca se va a acabar!! :enfadado:
> Te pongo solo a vos como ejemplo, pero si cada uno de los argentinos electrónicos consume esta porquería, los chinos (o quienes sean, los falsificadores) van en progreso constante, y les es negocio fabricar falsificaciones!!!


Tavo, estás planteando esto como si fuera un "siempre se pueden conseguir los originales *en tiempo* y forma"
Para que veas el punto un poquito más claro, te desafío a que consigas dos 2N3055 originales (o cualquier reemplazo) en una semana, a ver a qué precio llega a tus manos...
Y para la semana siguiente vas a necesitar dos MJ21193.
La siguiente, un TCL2254.
La próxima, un par MJ15003 y 15004.
A la siguiente, un TIP31 y dos TIP32.
Después vas a necesitar...

El chiste está en que no podés tardar más de tres o cuatro días como mucho en tenerlos en tus manos, ni podés (porque no lo sabés) encarar la compra de nada más hasta un día después de recibidos los encargos.
Si hay tiempo, no hay prblema: Hay opciones. Cuando el tiempo no está de tu lado, más vale que conozcas lo que hay disponible rápido o vas a vértelas negras o te va a salir muy caro.

El ojo lo abrí, pero no abrí un ojo solo, sino los dos. No me complace tener que conocer cuáles falsificaciones andan bien, ni me divierte usarlas, ni me atrae la idea, así logres entender ese punto importante o no.
La cuestión es que si no hay opciones en toda la ciudad (y habrás comprobado lo que hay en esta ciudad al menos...), entonces ¿qué se hace?

Poné los pies en la tierra.
Si encaro un diseño, lo encaro con lo que sé que puedo conseguir de buena calidad (sí, como te gusta decirle, original). Si el asunto está ya diseñado, intento adaptarlo a lo que se puede usar y se consigue de buena calidad.
Si no hay forma de ir por ese camino... ¿Qué se hace?



Tavo dijo:


> ...en cualquier casa "normal" hay porquería. No se si me verás como un exagerado, allá vos, pero yo me refiero a TODOS los componentes, no solo a transistores de potencia.


Sé que los cajones están llenos de componentes chatarra y nadie dijo que le gustaran las falsificaciones, releé TODO y releelo bien. Estás centrándote en una palabra o una frase descolgada y eso hace que entiendas una fracción de lo que se dice. Sobre todo, estirate para enfocar el tono con el que se escribe (dice) algo, que ahí estás haciendo agua.

No son interesantes las falsificaciones, no está bueno usarlas, no le gustan a nadie, no las quiere nadie, no son simpáticas, no son algo beneficioso, no le hacen bien más que al chino que las fabrica, no son algo aceptable como normal, no es interesante ni bueno que se establezcan como estándar y muchos "no" más.
Ahora, y vuelvo al mismo punto de siempre que te negás a ver: ¿Qué se hace cuando no hay otra opción más que el mismo componente trucho o un reemplazo trucho? (y no podés esperar dos semanas un envío ni sacarle la cabeza a alguien con el precio de un TL072 de $1 más $40 de envío).

La única opción que veo yo es conocer los truchos, reconocerlos, saber cuáles son y en caso de verme obligado a usarlos, saber sus características.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Si, entendido Cacho, está excelente tu respuesta.

Reconozco que yo no había visto el tema antes como lo ves vos, que trabajás de eso y las situaciones cotidianas te aprietan a buscar soluciones "casi" inmediatas. Lo sé y lo entiendo. Lo mismo le dije a FernandoB, estos casos realmente son... irremediables. 

Si no hay otra cosa, solo queda conocer lo malo. Es triste, pero lamentablemente es así.
Se entiende perfectamente tu explicación.

Saludos.
PS: La gran diferencia es que para mi la electrónica es un hobbie, y para muchos de ustedes es el laburo del día a día que les da de comer. Ahí la cosa cambia, y mucho.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

Tavo dijo:


> Mirá, te voy a explicar un poquito como es el asunto....



te equivocaste en como tomar lo que dije y agarraste para ellado de los tomates.



Cacho dijo:


> PS: El comentario de Zeta no significa lo que supusiste. Dale otra lectura




exacto, si no queire releer mi comentario que lea mas atras los comentarios de ustedes 2 sobre los ojos de tavo y las apuestas

saludos


----------



## Tavo

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> exacto, si no queire releer mi comentario que lea mas atras los comentarios de ustedes 2 sobre los ojos de tavo y las apuestas
> 
> saludos


Si, entendí de entrada la intensión de tu comentario, pero eso que decís respecto del "buen ojo" es muy subjetivo... *MUY subjetivo.* Cacho seguro tiene más experiencia en estos temas, pero tampoco es Dios que nunca se equivoca... 

Cacho, te acordás cuando te mostré esos cuatro 2N3055 y me dijiste que eran falsos?? 
Los viste de entrada con un "tinte" metálico claro en su superficie y dijiste que las letras estaban impresas... 
Esos transistores son del 1999, y es poco probable que hace 12 años atrás falsifiquen en igual cantidad que hoy...
Son MUY originales, si los volvieras a ver te darías cuenta. 

Saludos.
PS: Ah, y no me pidas que abra ninguno porque son los únicos buenos que tengo, a no ser que estés dispuesto a conseguirme otro ST Microelectronics original.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

Tavo dijo:


> Cacho seguro tiene más experiencia en estos temas, pero tampoco es Dios que nunca se equivoca...



aaaah, no seeee, mira que antes era san cacho!!


----------



## Tavo

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> aaaah, no seeee, mira que antes era san cacho!!


jajaja! por eso mismo, antes pudo haber sido "un poco más santo", pero ahora ya perdió toda santidad, así que... *más a mi favor!* jajaja 

Saludos!


----------



## Agustinw

El otro dia fui al local de componentes electronicos y unos chicos pidieron unos transistores toshiba para un amplificador y le dieron unos todos cromados, atras tambien. Pienso que hasta seguro tambien eran fosforecentes.


----------



## Tavo

Agustinw dijo:


> El otro dia fui al local de componentes electronicos y unos chicos pidieron unos transistores toshiba para un amplificador y le dieron unos todos cromados, atras tambien. Pienso que hasta seguro tambien eran fosforecentes.


Probablemente, porque si mal no recuerdo, Toshiba no fabrica más transistores desde el año 2000... Creo..

Me parece que todos los conocerán los 2n3055 que dicen "Toshiba" en letras rojas, que al pasarle los dedos un poco por la impresión se borran! Y quedan de lindos para llaveros...... 

Saludos.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

Tavo dijo:


> jajaja! por eso mismo, antes pudo haber sido "un poco más santo", pero ahora ya perdió toda santidad, así que... *más a mi favor!* jajaja
> 
> Saludos!







Tavo dijo:


> Y quedan de lindos para llaveros......
> 
> Saludos.




che, encima de electronicos, bijouteros??hacer cadenitas, pulseras, llaveros


----------



## razorclaus

uy parece que en lo que me fui a devolver los tr truchos, aca se arrancaron las mechas,ahhh y si me devolvieron lo pagado ufff  , en favor de "microelectronica", es la primera casa que me devuelve lo pagado en estas circunstancias, bien por ellos y por mi bolsilo, jeje .

Mmm  parece que solo había que mencionar a tavo y su vision de rayos X gama reconocedor de componentes pedorros para encender la mecha, que buen post



Nimer dijo:


> Vengo a traerles fotitos de los 2N3055 que compré el año pasado en Microelectrónica (Sobre Perón, esquina paraná) que venían pintados con un esmalte gris y la inscripción encima. Recién abrí uno para que lo vean.



nimer, fuiste en esa ocacion a microelectronica  a reclamarles los componentes, o por lomenos comentarles lo sucedido, te pregunto porque lo que a mi me dijeron que nunca les habia pasado bla,bla,bla y que trabajan con estos componentes hace quince años bla,bla,bla...Por lo menos nos sirve como dato, yo estoy seguro de que el flaco ese "el cara de antipático"  me reee cha-muyo:enfadado:


----------



## Quercus

Por curiosidad ¿Sabriais decirme que fabricante es? La pastilla tiene buena pinta y empiezan a verse por aquí, en este encapsulado y irfp240-9240.


  Saludos
Me parece que lo encontre creo que es siliconix.


----------



## fernandob

eu pregunto:

son falsos o ..?? 
por que yo digo , si uno tiene la matriz, la enchapadora, la abrochadora, la maquinita de tirar silicio, el soldador de punta , en fin......todos lso chirimbolos para hacer transistores.............lo hace bien .

alguna vez me dijeron que las fabricas cuando hacen los compo les hacen control de calidad, y los buenos van con la marca original.
y los que salen malos los deberian tirar, pero siempre alguno ofrece comprarlos, obvio a un precio muy bajo por que son merca de descarte.

y quien lo compra le pone su marca... sera asi ????


----------



## Quercus

¿Falso?... yo diria que imposible, no cumple nada de lo que se ve en uno falso: el tamaño de la pastilla, la colocación, sin silicona blanca, su construcción es buena, pero el anagrama del fabricante no lo conocía, por eso, uno que estaba roto lo abrí para asegurarme de que no era falso.
  Puede ser como dices, los compran y ponen su anagrama, el componente es bueno en su construcción, pero con unas características muy inferiores. En los procesos industriales se desperdicia solo el minimo del minimo…solo importa la cuenta de resultados.
  Saludos


----------



## zopilote

Tiene el sello de intersil, si es bueno, pero no se en que tan bueno será, cada mosfet de diferente fabrica viene con diferentes cualidades.


----------



## Quercus

¿Siliconix e Intersil tienen algo que ver? me acorde de que cacho posteo un enlace en el mensaje 444 donde se ven los logos de los fabricantes, lo estuve buscando y el anagrama ese es de Siliconix según esa lista.


----------



## pandacba

Hay mucha gente extremista, y lo es por desconocimiento, más alla del silicio estafa

Hay quien dijo que no quiere otra cosa que no sean originales
y yo le haria la siguiente pregunta al respecto

caso 2N3055, el fabricante original era la RCA que fue el creador, también fue fabricado por motorola, enontes esta persona lo rechaza por no ser original, tambien fue fabricado por Toshiba, descartado por no ser original, también lo fabrico EI y descartado por no ser original según algunos forisatas....

Sin embargo todos ellos eran excelentes, actualmente dicho componente lo fabrica on y ST entre otros fabricantes, en usa se sigue utilizando porque se lo sigue fabricando y hay varias marcas aca no conocidas que lo ofrecen 

Cuando vas a comprar un IRFXXXX sabes si el fabricante orifiginal es intersil, o IR?, o lo es ST, o Philips? en ese caso como se hace para hablar de original?

Cuando pones diodos a tu fuente, o los que llevan lo TDA20XX como se pide? diod 3A 100V o 1N5403 y entodo caso cual es la marca original? quien lo sabe?

si bien este hilo es de transistores, el tema es igual para todos los semiconductores....

Cuando compran un 555, piden que sea de la marca que lo creo? y si te dan un LM no porque no es la marca original, y si te hubieran dado tiempo atras un CA555 no porque no es la marca original

Cuando compras un 2N2222 de que marca lo pedis o lo piden?

el 723, solo compran Fairchild? rechazan uno marcado como LM? o por alli todavia he visto CA723?

Vamos a otra, cuando compran un 40XX o un 45XXX o los mismos 74XX/X de que marcas lo piden?

Ojo al piojo, sabemos que hay mercaderia falsificada, pero irse a un extremo asi, es tan malo como lo otro, los extremismos no ayudan a nadie, hay que saber estar bien plantado con un criterio dinámico para ver que hacer y o como resolver el problema, ver donde comprar la mercaderia para asegurarse que esta nos sea útil y no malgastar nuestro dinero

Pero cuidarse de caer en esos extremos ya que es tan malo como ir a comprar descuidadmente un componnte

Hasta hoy no he podido conseguir por ejemplo los chip dil 8 de fuentes de DVD que no sean falsos, y no digo que no se consiga alguien debe traer esa merca de calidad, por el momento la proveeduria es del exterior, al igual que algunos transistores y de echo el flete me sale mas barato del otro lado del mundo que de BsAs, y la merca la coloco y funciona de una


----------



## ernestogn

Creo que se entiende que un 3055 *Toshiba fabricado por toshiba *en tan original como un 3055 Fabricado por RCA , y que un Toshiba que se le borran las letras es falsificado, lo mismo que un motorola pintado de plateado o uno que no da ni el peso.


----------



## zopilote

Aqui la mitad de los transistores al que les mire las bra...  y las tenian de diferente tamaño, no estoy  seguro pero la toshiba tienen 15 años y su pastilla esta bien centrada a diferencia de las actuales que vienen totalmente desproligas, me sorprendio más las Pecor, este 2N3055 tiene 20 años o más y tiene una confecccion bien hecha, tiene una especie de estiquer de silicona (tanto asi, ya no la venden). La ST tiene la mas diminuta de las obleas, en comparación de las toshibas bambas (carcasa gruesa). Encontre tambien unas de MALAYSIA, las autenticas son las que no tienen una mancha rosasea en la cubierta (esa manchadas solo miden como un diodo, base colector). Las MJ15003 no tengo parejas para abrirlas, apenas consiga mas de estas las desvisto. posteo los sanken pero no tengo quemadas (tardaran un poco), poseo muchas skt e integrados varios (lo dejo para otro post).


----------



## lolo2n3055

Hola.
Hoy me decidí arreglar mi FA, ya que últimamente no regulaba como debiera:enfadado:, cuál fue mi sorpresa cuando al analizar los transistores uno estaba en corto tanto Base Emisor, como Colector Emisor.
Pero ahí no quedo la cosa, al retirarlo y ponerlo en la mesa la tapa y el cuerpo se despegaron, tanto que con un leve tirón salieron.
Aquí unas fotos donde se puede ver que la tapa salió de forma limpia.


----------



## Yónixon

Increible lo limpio que salió la tapa... y como bien decían más arriba la nomenclatura está en rojo.
jajaja.

Además de la fatídica gota de pasta blanca sosteniendo el chip bipolar.

Saludos.


----------



## lolo2n3055

Bueno lo poco de la nomenclatura que se ve, ya que esta bastante caída la pintura.

Pues si que es falso, SI´´para que se caiga la tapa tan limpiamente, con lo duro que suelen estar.
Salidos Yónixon


----------



## Yónixon

No entiendo el porqué algunos falsos 2N3055, entre otros, traen entre su nomenclatura el nombre de mi país: MÉXICO.
Me he topado unos cuantos de estos transistores y me extraña.

Tomo una imagen del compañero "Zopilote":

Ver el archivo adjunto 56958​
No estoy informado si en México existe alguna planta fabricante de semiconductores, escuché algo así en la universidad pero no recuerdo bien; si alguien tiene esa info le agradeceré me comente. 

Saludos.


----------



## zopilote

Si es extraño, como las fabricas de semiconductores de argentina y de mexico desaparecieron. Y que todo se construya en china. Supongo que fue una realidad de hace tres decadas atras. Hoy en dia estan los MJ15003G con el sello de ON, de los cuales algunos tambien esta la leyenda de mexico. Tendre que procurar agenciarme de alguno de ellos para poder mostrarlos.


----------



## elbardila

He seguido con atencion este hilo desde hace poco tiempo, cuando buscando temas en el foro lo halle, y sinceramente queda uno sorprendido por los trucos que se inventan para estafar. Aca en mi pequeña ciudad son solo dos los sitios donde puede uno acceder a repuestos electronicos y la mayoria de las reparaciones o pequeños proyectos los queremos para ya, asi que no hay tiempo de esperar varios dias para traerlos de otra parte por eso uno o el cliente compra sin revisar, aparte de que ni siquiera sospecha de que existan las falsificaciones.  
Ahora comprendo porque algunas de las reparaciones duran muy poco, aparte de que el cliente siempre culpa es al tecnico.
Saludos.


----------



## Cacho

On Semi (Motorola hasta 2000 y después cambió de nombre) fabrica en México buena parte de sus componentes.
Una cosa importante es que cuando era Motorola marcaba como MEXICO y estaba en el medio de los tres renglones, al pasar a ser ON puso MEX y en el tercer renglón. Muchos falsificadores no cambiaron ese detalle y es una forma simple de reconocerlos.

También es el tema de las fechas: Motorola en el tercer renglón tenía 4 números, los dos primeros indicando el año de fabricación y los dos últimos, la semana. ON usa un sistema similar.
Si la fecha es posterior a 2000, *debe* ser de ON, no puede ser Motorola.

Otra cosa es que los "sombreritos" de ON son planos arriba, no abombaditos como muchas falsificaciones y si no todos, casi, traen una G al final del código como indicador de que son libres de plomo.

Después es cuestion de experiencia y un poco de ojo para reconocerlos.


Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Buenos consejos Cacho, ya los sabía todos, menos lo del sombrerito. 

Y lo de la "G" al final... creo que siempre los originales vienen así. Las falsificaciones son totalmente distintas de los originales. Yo creo que no debería haber mucho problema en diferenciarlos, más leyendo estos consejos y pistas seguras... no hay forma de equivocarse.

Lo de "MEX" y "MEXICO" es la clave principal, creo que ninguna falsificación ha cambiado eso hasta el momento, ni lo va a hacer durante un buen tiempo (cuando se aviven ), pero sin ir más lejos, creo que hay varios detalles a tomar en cuenta.-

Saludos.

PS: Y hablando de Motorola, yo por ejemplo tengo tres transistores 2N3866 que se los compré a un reparador de equipos de RF hace un buen tiempo, y con respecto a la fecha creo que en el tercer renglón dicen 9728: Imagino que son del año 1997 y semana 28.
Aparte, no hay forma de dudar, tienen todas las de ganar, están hechos a la perfección y son lindos.


----------



## Yónixon

Cacho dijo:


> On Semi (Motorola hasta 2000 y después cambió de nombre) fabrica en México buena parte de sus componentes.
> Una cosa importante es que cuando era Motorola marcaba como MEXICO y estaba en el medio de los tres renglones, al pasar a ser ON puso MEX y en el tercer renglón. Muchos falsificadores no cambiaron ese detalle y es una forma simple de reconocerlos.


Buena esa respuesta.
Entonces, ¿en México si existe una fábrica de Semis?

Gracias "Cacho".


----------



## Nimer

Muchachos. Esto le vendieron a un compañero del laburo.

Muéranse de risa.




















Ojo con Electrónica Liniers.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

pero funciona!!!!!!










como cargada!!!


----------



## Tavo

Nimer dijo:


> Muchachos. Esto le vendieron a un compañero del laburo...


  

Noooooooo!!!! *in*-*cre*-*í*-*ble* !!! 

Estos chinos mugrientos...................


----------



## Cacho

Bueno... En el fondo los STK son eso de la foto, pero con más calidad (mucha más).
¿Tenés alguna foto de el código que traen esos impreso atrás?

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hummmmm....sinceramente, esos chips no parecen chinos...parecen "argentinos"


----------



## Tavo

ezavalla dijo:


> Hummmmm....sinceramente, esos chips no parecen chinos...parecen "argentinos"


  
______________________________________________
También... comprar hoy en día un STK... es como jugar a la Ruleta Rusa con todas las balas en el cargador!!! 

Ni loco compraría un STK, habiendo tantos otros IC's amplificadores, se mucha calidad... Así al vuelo se me viene el LM4780, debe ser una linda máquina ese.


----------



## Yónixon

Nimer dijo:


> Muchachos. Esto le vendieron a un compañero del laburo.
> 
> Muéranse de risa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ojo con Electrónica Liniers.



  
Y ese "Franky"... funciona o... camina?????? 





Tavo dijo:


> Ni loco compraría un STK, habiendo tantos otros IC's amplificadores, se mucha calidad... Así al vuelo se me viene el LM4780, debe ser una linda máquina ese.


Si pero, si es para la reparación de un equipo de audio casero (minicomponentes), no queda más opción de buscar algun STK se se vea bonito al menos.


----------



## DavidGuetta

Llega sinceramente a dar vergunza ajena ese STK.... He visto otras copias falsificadas en internet, pero nunca una tan burda....!



Tavo dijo:


> Buenos consejos Cacho, ya los sabía todos, menos lo del sombrerito.
> 
> Y lo de la "G" al final... creo que siempre los originales vienen así. Las falsificaciones son totalmente distintas de los originales. Yo creo que no debería haber mucho problema en diferenciarlos, más leyendo estos consejos y pistas seguras... no hay forma de equivocarse.
> 
> Lo de "MEX" y "MEXICO" es la clave principal, creo que ninguna falsificación ha cambiado eso hasta el momento, ni lo va a hacer durante un buen tiempo (cuando se aviven ), pero sin ir más lejos, creo que hay varios detalles a tomar en cuenta.-
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> PS: Y hablando de Motorola, yo por ejemplo tengo tres transistores 2N3866 que se los compré a un reparador de equipos de RF hace un buen tiempo, y con respecto a la fecha creo que en el tercer renglón dicen 9728: Imagino que son del año 1997 y semana 28.
> Aparte, no hay forma de dudar, tienen todas las de ganar, están hechos a la perfección y son lindos.



Tambien tengo un par de 2N3866 de Motorola, new old stock, y tiene en el 3º reglón el numero 8528, supongo que son año 1985 shock: nunca pense que eran tan antiguos). Ya esta deducido que son originales.

Saludos


----------



## SERGIOD

Esto de las falsificaciones si que es una catástrofe deberían haber leyes mas drásticas para proteger al consumidor que somos todos nosotros los usuarios y técnicos, por que no es nada cómodo comprar una cosa y que sea falsa:enfadado:


----------



## Nimer

Cacho dijo:


> Bueno... En el fondo los STK son eso de la foto, pero con más calidad (mucha más).
> ¿Tenés alguna foto de el código que traen esos impreso atrás?
> 
> Saludos



Cacho, tanto tiempo..
Me fijo mañana. Creo que está completo el coso ese. Saco foto y subo.


----------



## sebarincon

Muchachos, me llegaros estos IC, comprados en TARGET ELECTRONICA.

Les comento que soy de LA Pampa, aca no se consigue muy poco, y por eso decidi pedir a BS As.
Me arme 2 TDA2050, con uno tiraba una caja de 3 vias, de 8 ohms, y con el otro TDA tiraba un sub-woofer de 12" JBL, de 4 ohms. bueno el del sub duro 1 semana y se partio el integrado al medio (sisisi, como leen, AL MEDIO SE QUEBRO LA PASTILLA) jaja, y eso que fue con menos del 30% del volumen maximo. Con lo cual obviamente ni me moleste porque sabia q son "ordinarios" y reeeee "truchos"

Les paso unas fotos para uw digan que les parece, y que pinta tienen..

lo que compre fue:

TDA2003.........$2.5
TDA2006.........$8
TDA2050.........$11
TDA7295.........$21
TDA7375.........$25
STK068...........$37
STK4211.........$70

Diganme que opinan, yo particularmente veo que los TDA2003 parecen originales, los unicos.......

DEspues STK nunca compre, asique no sabria decir si son buenos o truchos..

saludos


----------



## Azlan

Que buena esta informacion porque muchos compramos confiados de que esto es algo bueno  pero hay que tener cuidado.


----------



## Tavo

Hola seba. Te doy mi opinión (porque aparentemente no compartimos mucho con cacho y algunos mas )

Los únicos buenos que compraste si, son los *TDA2003, esos son originales.* 

Los 2050, *RE-RE TRUCHOS*, pero RE eh... *truchísimos.* Hoy en día, casi cualquier TDA que diga "SING" es super trucho. Por más que los muchachos dicen que en un tiempo se fabricaban en "Singapure"...  
*Yo no creo nada.*






Obviamente, los TDA7375 y 7295 también son RE TRUCHOS (las mayúsculas son necesarias).

Es una pena, hoy en día hay que ir uno personalmente al local y ver bien antes de comprar.

Noté algo bueno: *Tenés buen ojo para reconocer... *

Saludos!
PS: De los STK no te puedo decir nada. Yo no compraría ni a palos hoy en día un STK. El 99,999% son re truchos. Algunos menos truchos que otros, es decir, aguantan más, pero en definitiva, para mi son todos truchos. A menos que me lo venda *Don José SANYO* en la mano, no les creo a ninguno.


----------



## Cacho

Otra vez voy a discutir con Tavo por lo mismo... Me suena el ¡Noooooooooooooo! del Tano Pasman en el oído...

Se ven bien esos integrados, no parecen falsos (y acá es donde uno que yo conozco se pone violeta de rabia, dice "ah, no, me recaliento" y arranca). Justamente posteé una foto de un 2050 muy similar _acá_.

Por lo de Singapur... En el que declaraste original dice SGP. ¿Qué querrá decir eso? ¿Serán las iniciales de alguien? ¿O Singapur?.
ST fabrica en Singapur y con más de una máquina marca los productos. Una usa la letra más "puntiagudita" como la del 2003 y otra usa una letra más redondeada, más similar a la que usó siempre ST y SGS antes que ellos.

De los STK... Poco se puede decir. Esos podés abrirlos y mirar qué tienen adentro, pero sólo hacelo si tenés cancha o podés destrozarlos y dejarlos inútiles. Acá subí una foto de _cómo se ven por adentro los originales_.

Saludos


----------



## Yónixon

sebarincon dijo:


> Me arme 2 TDA2050, con uno tiraba una caja de 3 vias, de 8 ohms, y con el otro TDA tiraba un sub-woofer de 12" JBL, de 4 ohms. bueno el del sub duro 1 semana y se partio el integrado al medio (sisisi, como leen, AL MEDIO SE QUEBRO LA PASTILLA) jaja, y eso que fue con menos del 30% del volumen maximo. Con lo cual obviamente ni me moleste porque sabia q son "ordinarios" y reeeee "truchos"


Pues sobre esto sólo puedo decir que le estabas exigiendo demasiado al pobre TDA, ya que me parece poco este integrado para alimentar un sub de 12".
Para hacer un amplificador con los integrados TDA20xx se require configurarlos en puente, así optienes casi el doble de potencia con la misma alimentación.


sebarincon dijo:


> DEspues STK nunca compre, asique no sabria decir si son buenos o truchos..


Pues los que se pueden conseguir lucen casi de la misma manera.
Te comento que (yo creo) la única manera de mirar un STK con la certeza de que es original es en los equipos de audio que los traen, ya sean Panasonic, Sony, Samsung, etc.

Pongo unas fotos donde se aprecian dos STK sacados de un equipo Sony que nunca había sido reparado (el dueño me lo dijo, y no mostraba ninguna señal de re-soldadura, desarme,  cambio de pasta térmica, etc), por lo que puedo decir que se tratan de dos componentes originales.
Destapé la unidad más pequeña y se puede observar la calidad con la que está construida.

TODOS los STK que he comprado para cambios al hacer reparaciones no me han dado ningún problema. 
Les comento que la electrónica donde los compro los vende con un holograma (calcomanía plateada que parece 3D y brilla en varios colores) que certifica su originalidad; y hasta en el mostrador tienen un estantito donde se muestran 2 STK destapados: uno falso y otro orignal, y se ve la diferencia en la electrónica.

Claro que esto del holograma no nos asegura al 100% que es un componente legítimo, pero es mucho mejor que estar andando a "ojo" viendo que STK es más "original". 
Además de que nunca me han reclamado por fallos. 

Saludos y estaremos al pendiente de los "silicon fakes".


----------



## Tavo

A mi me sonó el ¡¡NOOOOOOOOO!! del tano pasman en el preciso momento en que leía tu comentario, será casualidad?? 


Cacho dijo:


> *Se ven bien esos integrados, no parecen falsos* (y acá es donde uno que yo conozco se pone violeta de rabia, dice "ah, no, me recaliento" y arranca).


*WTF!!!*
Naa, quedate tranquilo que no pienso discutir nada respecto de este tema. Es algo que NUNCA vamos a estar de acuerdo, así que tampoco intentes convencerme de nada...  
La teoría no me sirve, para nada.

Te juro que si tuviese el dinero suficiente organizaría una cita con el dueño de ST Microelectronics para que nos aclare un poquito el tema y nos pasee por las fábricas...

Te resumo en pocas palabras lo que pienso de tu perspectiva/problema:

No sabés reconocer o ver la diferencia entre una *BUENA* falsificación y un chip legítimo. Eso es todo. *Te parece que todos los chips son originales*, pero creo que no te animás a afirmar con seguridad tus "conclusiones".

No me sirve "abrir" un chip para saber "quien tiene razón", porque ni hasta por dentro te das cuenta la diferencia.
*Te ofrezco la solución definitiva:* Encargar *directo de fábrica* algunos chips de estos, TDA7294 y TDA2050, si querés algún TDA2003. "Destripamos" uno de cada uno y les sacamos unas buenas fotos.
Recién ahí vas a darme la razón, cuando yo traiga de mi casa un TDA7294 "según mi ojo" original y los comparemos... 

Saludos!


----------



## fas0

hola buenas, alguien de casualidad compró algun TIP 3055 o 2SC5200 de microelectronica?... pregunto porque la casa es confianza, pero... la terminación de dichos componentes me hace dudar. Subiré fotos proximamente.

el tip salió $4.20 (1u$) y el 2SC5200 (2u$)


----------



## Tacatomon

Que buenos ojos. A ver si en el próximo embarque a que haga al extranjero me dicen que IC´s de ST quieren que abramos para que con gusto los compre.

Estén al pendiente!
Saludos!!!


----------



## Cacho

Tavo dijo:


> La teoría no me sirve, para nada.


¿Y qué sí te sirve?


Tavo dijo:


> No sabés reconocer o ver la diferencia entre una *BUENA* falsificación y un chip legítimo. Eso es todo. *Te parece que todos los chips son originales*, pero creo que no te animás a afirmar con seguridad tus "conclusiones".
> 
> No me sirve "abrir" un chip para saber "quien tiene razón", porque ni hasta por dentro te das cuenta la diferencia.


Pero si abriéndolos no te alcanza y si alguien no se fanatiza con una respuesta tampoco te sirve... Caemos en lo mismo de antes: ¿Qué es lo que sí te sirve?.
¿Qué prueba necesitás para aceptar que tengo razón y asumir tu error?.

Encargar a fábrica descartalo porque ellos no venden por menos de varios miles y no le venden a cualquier hijo de vecino que les vaya a comprar. Dame otra opción que no incluya imposibles.

Y te hago una pregunta casi igual de importante: ¿Cómo sabés vos que son falsos? ¿Qué característica/s te da/n la seguridad esa?

---------------

Por lo demás...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/STMicroelectronics
Ahí podés ver, en el punto 4.7, una fábrica en Ang Mo Kio que produce integrados (tiene capacidad para hacerlos enteros, no sólo ensamblarlos) desde 1984. No me preguntes en qué país queda eso . 
Si decís que es Wikipedia y que eso es poco confiable (mentira, pero es un argumento posible), mirá el datasheet del 2050 desde el sitio de ST y fijate en el final, bien abajo, la lista de países que da.
Ok, eso no te dice nada, mirá en la página de ST la información de la compañía: La única fábrica de waffers que tiene fuera de Europa está en Singapur.

Perfecto, ya leíste esa parte y seguís con dudas. Entonces ahora te pido que leas esto otro, también desde el sitio oficial de ST. Si te fijás, el único país en el mundo donde ST fabrica bipolares y JFET es Singapur. El único lugar de donde podrían venir los TDA de audio (todos) es Singapur.

Por último, te dejo este pdf (siempre del sitio de ST) donde te explican cómo identificar los códigos de los microcontroladores. Si bien no es este el caso de uno, fijate en las letras que usan para que por fin me creas que no sólo usan la tipografía que se ve en el 2003 de las fotos de más arriba.
Te dejo la tarea de encontrar (y postear el link) del pdf de los códigos de los TDA y toda esa familia de productos.

Por último, lo que necesitaríamos es comparar un chip que vos identifiques como falso y yo como verdadero con otro que ambos identifiquemos como verdadero. Esa es la verdadera prueba a hacer. Cuando quieras la hacemos y el perdedor paga los dos chips (y lo digo en serio). Es más, además del pago los dos chips te apuesto un Eminence Legend 1028 o un 1058 como el que te vendría perfecto para tu ampli de guitarra. Después posteamos los los resultados y fotos acá mismo.
Si no estás seguro de tu ojo, podés arrugar en la apuesta del parlante y vamos sólo por los integrados.

Así de inseguro estoy a la hora de identificarlos. ¿Sos capaz de aceptar el desafío?.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Ok ok...

Yo sabía que te ibas a pasar unos largos minutos buscando información, gracias por la voluntad en hacerlo.

Está todo muy correcto lo que decís. Yo te hago la pregunta más importante de todas, que desde el principio NUNCA consideraste:
*¿Por qué se habrían de quemar esos chips en menos de 1 mes en funcionamiento normal y sin exigirlos?*
*¿Por qué sólo se quemaron los que yo identifico como "falsos" y no se quemaron todos?*

(acordate, que mi ojo dice que *solo* los TDA2003 *son originales*, solo esos).

Por ahí, más atrás dijiste que *los que yo identifico como originales* dicen "SGP" en el encapsulado: Yo creo que esa es la única y fiable prueba de como ST marca sus semiconductores.
Cacho querido, abrí un poquito el ojo, pensá un minuto y respondeme esto:
Que se te viene a la cabeza cuando yo te digo "*MEXICO*" y te digo "*MEX*" ??????? Un poquito no más, no es necesario que mates neuronas. 

Hablando de ex-motorola/on-semi, los marcados como MEXICO, así "*a lo paisano y bruto*" son re contra mil FALSOS; y los marcados como "MEX", "discreto y suficiente marca" son originales...

Bueno querido... esto es lo mismo... es exactamente lo mismo!!! "*SINGAPORE*" y "*SGP*".

----------------------------------------------------------------

De las fuentes de Wikipedia no puedo decir nada, sería muy tarado y necio de mi parte desconfiar de esa información.

Por lo de la apuesta, dejame pensarlo un poco. Igual, no me convence mucho tu forma de ganar, no sé por qué la tenés con la apuesta, si la forma de saber quien tiene la verdad no tiene nada que ver con una apuesta ni con dinero de por medio. 

En algún momento tendremos que hacer otra prueba, y aunque no sea posible por medio de nuestras personas físicas, hay que hacerla de algún otro modo. La única forma de saber realmente cuáles semiconductores son legítimos y cuales falsificados es comprar directo de fábrica, o a un distribuidor SERIO de componentes. Desde ya, ni pienses en argentina, no creo que haya.
Si pensaste en ELKO (buenos aires), te voy avisando que la vez pasada mandé a un amigo a comprar unos 7294 y 2050 y no tenían... yo dije "proveedor serio". No sé, velo como quieras.

Yo sigo insistiendo en lo mío y no voy a renunciar hasta no tener las pruebas suficientemente creíbles y confiables respecto de la información.

Lo que más me importa ahora es que vuelvas a leer mi comentario y respondas las dos primeras preguntas que te hice, y con seriedad y realismo.

Saludos.

PS: Ahora se me ocurre que podríamos hacer otra prueba, aunque un tanto más subjetiva, pero prueba al fin.
Tomar un chip de los que yo identifico como falsos y armarlo según el diagrama fundamental del datasheet.
Tomar un chip de los que yo identifico como originales y armarlo según el diagrama fundamental del datasheet.

Armados en placas aparte, poner a prueba MÁXIMA ambos amplificadores. Esto es, CASTIGARLOS, alimentarlos con la máxima tensión posible (o cerca) y con 4 ohms de carga.

Ahí veremos cuál se quema primero, y cuál pasa "la prueba de fuego".

Los que yo identifico como "falsos", no aguantan ni un minuto.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Agrego algo:

Según tu información, el documento PDF de la página de ST (super confiable) dice que todos los semiconductores que que trabajan en base a FET y BJT los hacen en Singapore.
¿ Por qué habrían de salir de la misma puerta de fábrica dos distintos tipos de marcado en encapsulado y distinta su construcción ?
Me explico? Por qué salen de fábrica los que yo digo que son originales y los que VOS decís que son también originales??? No me cierra la idea.


----------



## Cacho

Tavo dijo:


> Yo sabía que te ibas a pasar unos largos minutos buscando información, gracias por la voluntad en hacerlo.





Tavo dijo:


> Por qué salen de fábrica los que yo digo que son originales y  los que VOS decís que son también originales??? No me cierra la  idea.


Ahora tendrás que tomarte vos el tiempo de leer lo que posteé .
Está más que claro el porqué y el cómo, sólo necesitás leerlo.



Tavo dijo:


> ...desde el principio NUNCA consideraste:
> *¿Por qué se habrían de quemar esos chips en menos de 1 mes en funcionamiento normal y sin exigirlos?*
> *¿Por qué sólo se quemaron los que yo identifico como "falsos" y no se quemaron todos?*


Estás aplicando al revés el método. Estás yendo de un caso particular a la regla general y es al revés.
No sé ni cómo ni cuándo hiciste el experimento con los integrados, ni qué medidas tomaste en su momento. Puedo asegurar sobre tu experiencia es que quemaste unos TDAs haciendo algo que desconozco. También puedo asegurar que usaste otros que no se te quemaron, pero si algo varió o fue distinto... No lo sé (probablemente vos tampoco porque no estabas controlando eso específicamente).

"Como los falsos se queman y este se quemó, entonces es falso".
De tu caso en particular, sacaste la conclusión (quizá apresurada) de que eran chips falsos (pudieron ser muchas otras cosas las que hicieron que se quemaran) y de ahí generalizaste tu clasificación. Eso es un error y se relaciona íntimamente con la Falacia del Accidente Inverso (Generalización Apresurada).
No es malo usarlo como argumento para convencer de algo a alguien, pero no darse cuenta de que lo estás usando sí.


Tavo dijo:


> Por ahí, más atrás dijiste que *los que yo identifico como originales* dicen "SGP" en el encapsulado: Yo creo que esa es la única y fiable prueba de como ST marca sus semiconductores.


Señal de que no leíste lo que te pasé. Dale una segunda mirada a los links 


Tavo dijo:


> ...abrí un poquito el ojo, pensá un minuto y respondeme esto:
> Que se te viene a la cabeza cuando yo te digo "*MEXICO*" y te digo "*MEX*" ??????? Un poquito no más, no es necesario que mates neuronas.


Pero eso es claramente una forma distinta de marcar los semiconductores. En el caso de estos ST, ambas formas son correctas. Eso puede ser contrario a un espíritu maniqueo, pero como el mundo es gris... Blanco y Negro no alcanzan.
Matá dos neuronas y leé los links que te pasé.
Ahora... ¿Me decís que tengo que abrir el ojo? ¿Soy yo el que los tiene cerrados y no quiere ver?


Tavo dijo:


> Hablando de ex-motorola/on-semi, los marcados como MEXICO, así "*a lo paisano y bruto*" son re contra mil FALSOS; y los marcados como "MEX", "discreto y suficiente marca" son originales...
> ...esto es lo mismo... es exactamente lo mismo!!! "*SINGAPORE*"  y "*SGP*".


Y dale... Leé de nuevo los links que te pasé para darte cuenta de que estás diciendo una burrada. De paso buscá el pdf que te decía que buscaras.
Si te quedan ganas, buscá qué son las "falacias", es una cuestión de lógica y de argumentación.
En tu caso estás usando una al poner un falso paralelismo. Que unos decían MEXICO y otros MEX, es cierto, pero eso es en ciertos transistores (no son siquiera integrados como este caso) de Motorola y de On, compañía que nada tiene que ver en sus códigos con ST.
Al establecer una primera cuestión verdadera (la de Motorola/On), pretendés extenderla a ST en la argumentación.
Lo de Singapore/SGP no tiene más validez que al principio, por más que se ponga al lado y comparado con algo verídico como es lo de Motorola/On.


Tavo dijo:


> Por lo de la apuesta, dejame pensarlo un poco. Igual, no me convence mucho tu forma de ganar, no sé por qué la tenés con la apuesta...


¿No te diste cuenta?
Si me acusás de no tener buen criterio y no saber identificar las falsificaciones y te vanagloriás de tenerlo y ser capaz de identificarlos, el parlante es tuyo inmediatamente. No necesitarías pensar nada y aceptarías inmediatamente.
Por si fuera poco, me tildás de inseguro...
Nunca vas a reconocer tus dudas e inseguridades abiertamente, no vas a admitir que es posible que estés equivocado de acá a Ruanda. Te tengo una noticia: Al pensar lo de la apuesta estás admitiendo tus propias dudas de manera indirecta. Está perfecto, es el primer paso para superarse.
El siguiente es dudar constantemente de tus conocimientos, plantearse siempre el "¿y si no?" y negarse a las afirmaciones categóricas fuera de las cuestiones relacionadas con las ciencias "duras" (matemática/física y amigas), que en ellas las cosas son de una forma y no pueden ser de otra.

Amplitud de criterio nomás, la apuesta no me interesa.


Tavo dijo:


> En algún momento tendremos que hacer otra prueba


¿Otra? ¿Que ya hicimos una?


Tavo dijo:


> ...y respondas las dos primeras preguntas que te hice, y con seriedad y realismo.


¿Hecho?.


Tavo dijo:


> ...aunque un tanto más subjetiva, pero prueba al fin.


Entonces no serviría.


Tavo dijo:


> Tomar un chip de los que yo identifico como falsos y [...] un chip de los que yo identifico como originales y armarlo según el diagrama fundamental del datasheet.
> 
> Armados en placas aparte, poner a prueba MÁXIMA ambos amplificadores.
> Los que yo identifico como "falsos", no aguantan ni un minuto.


Eso no sería subjetivo, vamos perfecto. Hagamos tu experimento y ¿Al minuto 2 te convencerías de que no son falsos?.


Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Ya está Cacho... no tengo ganas de discutir, si querías oír un "ganaste", acá lo tenés: *¡Ganaste!*

Mejor, seguí creyendo lo que siempre creíste y yo sigo creyendo lo que siempre creí; al menos de esa forma estoy seguro de que los chips que compre no se van a romper al mes de funcionamiento.
Es más, puedo asegurar y re contra garantizar, que de todos los chips que compré, según mi ojo "originales", ninguno de ellos se quemó/rompió por casos extraños. Todos fueron por accidentes propios o descuidos.

Mirá que los he castigado hasta hartarme, y ninguno "me dejó a pata". En cambio, yo vi con mis ojos como se partía un "falsificado" (según mi ojo, un SINGAPORE) alimentado con +-23.5Vcc y 4 ohms de carga (TDA2050) : *¿Cosa rara no?* 
(para tu seguridad, estaba montado en la placa de posteó Mnicolau del TDA20XX modo simple, probada y re contra probada por cientos...)

Acá terminó todo, no me interesa ninguna apuesta ni dinero de por medio.

Para finalizar, digo públicamente que en el supuesto caso de que yo esté equivocado, *no tendría ningún problema en reconocer mi error públicamente y pedir disculpas.* Que te quede claro eso.
No me sirven las apuestas como muestra de seguridad.

Y si creés que estoy dudando, tenés toda la razón; si en algún momento me hiciste dudar, se me fue la duda al cerrar el navegador. No es algo que me quite el sueño.


Disculpá si en algún momento te falté el respeto con mis palabras, no lo hice intencionalmente, fueron muestras de mi estado de ánimo. 

Saludos.
PS: Fin.


----------



## DOSMETROS

*CDIL - Continental Device India Limited*

http://www.cdil.com/cataloguePage.jsp?parentCatId=0&expandCat=32

http://www.cdil.com/ 
 Vienen grabados con laser


----------



## djwash

Ojo con ese link, no se a ustedes pero a mi me detecto un virus...


----------



## Yónixon

djwash dijo:


> Ojo con ese link, no se a ustedes pero a mi me detecto un virus...


Naaa.
Mi PC entró bien. Tengo el NOD32 4.0.4 actualizado al día de hoy, y ninguna advertencia.


----------



## djwash

Ah, ok, es que tengo el Avira y el Spyware Termirator actualizados al dia de hoy tambien, y me detectan algo al ingresar a esa pagina...

Casualmente casi todas las maquinas que me traen para reparar tienen problemas con virus y usan el NOD32, o el AVG, no se si seran buenos o malos, depende tambien del SO, XP modificado y esas tonterias...

Nos vemos en f29...


----------



## Tavo

Tantas cosas se lleva cacho a moderación, es raro que no se haya llevado *desde acá en adelante...* 

Me parece que no tiene sentido que esté ahí esa discusión.
----------------------------------------------------------------------


djwash dijo:


> Ojo con ese link, no se a ustedes pero a mi me detecto un virus...


Naa, yo tengo Avast! actualizado al minuto y no me detectó nada. Le tengo bastante asco a el NOD32, es pesadísimo y siempre me trajo problemas.
Este que tengo funciona de 10. Ágil, liviano y eficiente...!

Saludos.


----------



## moises95

¿Hay alguna marca de transistores que no sea falsificada, o cualquier marca nos la podemos encontrar falsificada?

¿Tambien falsifican los condensadores?


----------



## Tavo

user300 dijo:


> ¿Hay alguna marca de transistores que no sea falsificada, o cualquier marca nos la podemos encontrar falsificada?


No estoy seguro, pero lo que si pienso es que debe haber marcas que quizá ni conozcamos y deben ser muy buenas; quizás esas no tengan falsificación aún... 


user300 dijo:


> ¿Tambien falsifican los condensadores?


Si, hace mucho tiempo fui víctima de eso, no es tan puntual como en los semiconductores, pero si, me encontre con un capacitor electrolítico de 4700µF 25V, marca "Rubicon"... 

La marca original es "Rubycon", con Y griega.

Saludos.


----------



## moises95

A la tienda electronica que voy siempre me dan ST, toshiba, y toda esas conocidas marca de integrados y transistores. No creo que vendan alguna rara, y si la vendesen  me da que puede ser peor, o asta super falsificada , pero como dices ha saber, se trataria de que alguien ya aya comprobado otras marcas menos conocidas y diga resultados o algo.

Entonces para saber si un capacitor es falso ¿Hay que abrirlo por abajo? De condensadores no conozco marcas en especial, ¿Sabes alguna buena?.

Que problema esto de las falsificaciones, y lo peor es en transistores o integrados, te artas de construir algo y despues tienes la sorpresa de que no te anda.

Hablando de Capacitores, Pioneer hace de estos?

Pues quedamos en eso, que alguein nos cuente la experencia con otras amrcas de semiconductores, o capacitores... ETC. Aqunue...

Creo que lo que nos falta es que falsifiquen las Resistencias, los diodos, los rectificadores  ... Si ya no lo hacen


----------



## Tacatomon

Marcas reconocidas de condensadores:
Rubycon
Elna
CDE
Vishay
Mallory
Nippon Chemi-Con
United Chemi-Con
Nichicon
Panasonic

y otras más reconocidas, pero de las cuales no recuerdo... LOL

Aclaremos una cosa.
Una es que realmente Falsifiquen los componentes (Sean transistores o Resistencias) y otra que sean de Fabricantes No tan conocidos.
Por ejemplo, con las resistencias, podrían decir que una Ohmite, Vhishay Draloric o TE Neohm son Buenisimas!!! ¿Pero que me dicen de Multicomp? ¿Xicon?  
Y de los condensadores ¿Les suena Teapo? ¿Kemet?
Así más o menos pasa con otros componentes. 

Saludos!


----------



## moises95

Tacatomon dijo:


> Marcas reconocidas de condensadores:
> Rubycon
> Elna
> CDE
> Vishay
> Mallory
> Nippon Chemi-Con
> United Chemi-Con
> Nichicon
> Panasonic
> 
> y otras más reconocidas, pero de las cuales no recuerdo... LOL
> 
> Aclaremos una cosa.
> Una es que realmente Falsifiquen los componentes (Sean transistores o Resistencias) y otra que sean de Fabricantes No tan conocidos.
> Por ejemplo, con las resistencias, podrían decir que una Ohmite, Vhishay Draloric o TE Neohm son Buenisimas!!! ¿Pero que me dicen de Multicomp? ¿Xicon?
> Y de los condensadores ¿Les suena Teapo? ¿Kemet?
> Así más o menos pasa con otros componentes.
> 
> Saludos!



Hay que comprar condensadores Pioneer!  

Pero ¿no falsifican componentes a una marca en especial? Quieres decir con cualquier marca de componentes nos podemos encontrar falsificacion?


----------



## Tacatomon

user300 dijo:


> Hay que comprar condensadores Pioneer!
> 
> Pero ¿no falsifican componentes a una marca en especial? Quieres decir con cualquier marca de componentes nos podemos encontrar falsificacion?



No a todas las marcas copian, solo a las mas reconocidas. Y en efecto, no falsifican a una marca en especial. Pero nadie puede asegurar que no puedan hacerlo con otras marcas aparte de las de más demanda...


----------



## moises95

Tacatomon dijo:


> No a todas las marcas copian, solo a las mas reconocidas. Y en efecto, no falsifican a una marca en especial. Pero nadie puede asegurar que no puedan hacerlo con otras marcas aparte de las de más demanda...



Nadie nos lo puede asegurar, por eso, la idea seria comprar otras marcas mas raras para comprobar si son falsificadas o no tambien. Y si tambien lo son, pues, nose. Adra que aguantarse


----------



## Cacho

Para que sea una falsificación debe ser un componente hecho por alguien y marcado como si fuera de otra compañía.

Si viene Chung Li Pong con su maquinita de hacer transistores, hace unos a los que les pone 2N3055, les pone la marca "Chung" y una foto de su abuela de logo... Es un Chung original.
Puede ser pésima su calidad, pero es un original.
Los Dacia 1300 eran "como" el Renault 12. Nadie compraba un Dacia pensando que compraba un Renault (¿o sí?).

Otra cosa es que nuestro amigo Chung le ponga "ON" y los venda como si fueran de esa marca...

Hay originales y truchos (falsificados), pero dentro de los originales tenés buenos y malos dependiendo de la marca y dentro de los falsificados tenés "los que zafan" (pero no dan lo que deben ni a palos) y los que son feos feos feos.

Digamos que el chino este que conocemos fabrica los 2N3055 y de su máquina salen una serie buena (cumple con todas las especificaciones) y 4 malas. Esto lo sabe porque testea y comprueba todo lo que su máquina produce.
Como es muy honesto, las series buenas las marca como 3055 y las malas como algún otro... Qué sé yo, digamos que BD136 (y cumple con las especificaciones de ese modelo, claro).
La marca Chung es buena entonces.

Las grandes compañías hacen eso y sus controles de calidad son serios y confiables, además de que la repetibilidad es uno de sus puntos fuertes (uno que se fabrica hoy y otro de hace 10 años son iguales).

Pero... Digamos que el oriental del cuento pone en automático su maquinita y se va a la casa. Vuelve al otro día y tiene un tambor lleno de transistores, todos marcados como 2N3055 marca Chung. Bueno, como antes, es esperable que un 20% sea bueno y un 80% será malo (pero como no hay control de calidad, ni descarte, ni clasificación, ni nada, es mucho más barato producirlos).
Como fallan muchos más que los que andan, los compradores no le compran más.
Enseguida cambia las cosas y en lugar de ponerle Chung les pone ON, prende la máquina de hacer transistores como chorizo y los vende al precio de los Chung, pero marcados como ON. Le cuestan lo mismo, pero los vende como pan caliente porque el resto de la cadena de comercialización se encarga de que terminen costando en los negocios casi lo mismo los originales y los Chung, entonces varios se hicieron más ricos y uno... más pobre. El chino sonríe.

Saludos


----------



## arg

Cacho dijo:


> Para que sea una falsificación debe ser un componente hecho por alguien y marcado como si fuera de otra compañía.
> 
> Si viene Chung Li Pong con su maquinita de hacer transistores, hace unos a los que les pone 2N3055, les pone la marca "Chung" y una foto de su abuela de logo... Es un Chung original.
> Puede ser pésima su calidad, pero es un original.
> Los Dacia 1300 eran "como" el Renault 12. Nadie compraba un Dacia pensando que compraba un Renault (¿o sí?).
> 
> Otra cosa es que nuestro amigo Chung le ponga "ON" y los venda como si fueran de esa marca...
> 
> Hay originales y truchos (falsificados), pero dentro de los originales tenés buenos y malos dependiendo de la marca y dentro de los falsificados tenés "los que zafan" (pero no dan lo que deben ni a palos) y los que son feos feos feos.
> 
> Digamos que el chino este que conocemos fabrica los 2N3055 y de su máquina salen una serie buena (cumple con todas las especificaciones) y 4 malas. Esto lo sabe porque testea y comprueba todo lo que su máquina produce.
> Como es muy honesto, las series buenas las marca como 3055 y las malas como algún otro... Qué sé yo, digamos que BD136 (y cumple con las especificaciones de ese modelo, claro).
> La marca Chung es buena entonces.
> 
> Las grandes compañías hacen eso y sus controles de calidad son serios y confiables, además de que la repetibilidad es uno de sus puntos fuertes (uno que se fabrica hoy y otro de hace 10 años son iguales).
> 
> Pero... Digamos que el oriental del cuento pone en automático su maquinita y se va a la casa. Vuelve al otro día y tiene un tambor lleno de transistores, todos marcados como 2N3055 marca Chung. Bueno, como antes, es esperable que un 20% sea bueno y un 80% será malo (pero como no hay control de calidad, ni descarte, ni clasificación, ni nada, es mucho más barato producirlos).
> Como fallan muchos más que los que andan, los compradores no le compran más.
> Enseguida cambia las cosas y en lugar de ponerle Chung les pone ON, prende la máquina de hacer transistores como chorizo y los vende al precio de los Chung, pero marcados como ON. Le cuestan lo mismo, pero los vende como pan caliente porque el resto de la cadena de comercialización se encarga de que terminen costando en los negocios casi lo mismo los originales y los Chung, entonces varios se hicieron más ricos y uno... más pobre. El chino sonríe.
> 
> Saludos





Ya hasta miedo me da comprar transistores lo 5200 los eh encontrado en la marca normal TOSHIBA, tambien en MOTOROLA y TECH, logico que si me dan un motorola o un tech no los compro, siempre me llevo un original y trato de que sean los mas perecidos posibles


----------



## Tacatomon

LOL, Motorola 2SC5200, Ha de ser buenísimo, como el santo grial! Aajjajaaja
Totalmente de acuerdo con Cacho. Eso es lo que distingue a las grandes Empresas que fabrican componentes hoy en día.

Saludos al Foro!


----------



## hernancapitan

que tal a todos.yo llame a electronica liniers para conseguir los irfp 240 y 9240 para los circuitos de holton, ellos los tienen.estan 12 y 17 pesos.al de ventas que me atendio le dije que queria transistores buenos y me dijo que tenia que hablar con el jefe de compras para ver si los consegui pero era medio dudoso el tema.llame a syc (semiconductores y componentes) en la capital.el señor muy amable me dijo que solo los traian por pedido y por cantidad.que menos de 200 no te vendian.asi que por ahora el hecho de armara el av 800 esta parado hasta tener certezas de donde conseguir buenos componentes,no es una cuestion de precio,si de calidad.saludos a todos

recomiendan a ELKO como proveedor de componenetes para comprar los irfp 240 e irfp 9240 para el av 800 de holton? venden componentes confiables? agradeceria la respuesta de aquellos que ya compraron en este lugar.saludos a todos


----------



## Cacho

Elko a ojos cerrados (yo compro desde acá, así que no puedo ver lo que mandaron hasta que llega).
No tuve nunca problemas con lo que ellos venden, jamás algo trucho.

El 240 (según la página) está a US$2,11+IVA y el 9240 a US$2,4+IVA.

Saludos


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Hola amigos, tengo una duda:
El circuito que hay en el link de los transistores falsificados





-Funciona solo con PNP???? o tambien con transistores NPN????
-El circuito, sirve para probar cualquier transistor ????

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## fernandob

se responde solo eso che .... 
pero con un NPN tenes que darle a la base desde el + 

eso si........no olvides que ese probador es para T de alta tension......
no te pongas a probar tip 31 que vas a decir:

trucho
trucho
no sirve 
hay.. casi me da en el ojo
otro trucho 

.
.
.
.
.
l


----------



## Mastodonte Man

ok amigo, entonces la imagen tendría que quedar asi para los NPN??? (adjunto archivo paint)

y otra dudita  como se si son de alta tension???? 

SALUDOS!!!

esque me quiero armar un amplificador que usa  2SC5200 (NPN) y 2SA1943 (PNP), pero no quiero que sean falsos


----------



## Tacatomon

fernandob dijo:


> se responde solo eso che ....
> pero con un NPN tenes que darle a la base desde el +
> 
> eso si........no olvides que ese probador es para T de alta tension......
> no te pongas a probar tip 31 que vas a decir:
> 
> trucho
> trucho
> no sirve
> *hay.. casi me da en el ojo*
> otro trucho
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> l



ROLF!!!

Para saber si tu transistor es de alta tensión, tendrás que investigar en su Datasheet los voltajes de trabajo.

Saludos!!!


----------



## djwash

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> y otra dudita  como se si son de alta tension????








 vas a armar un amplificador de quichicientos watts y con esa duda encima...

Todo bien pero ten cuidado con lo que haces ...

Saludos.


----------



## Quercus

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Hola amigos, tengo una duda...


En la pagina 9 post 172 de este hilo, tienes el circuito completo y un pequeño PCB si quieres armarlo.
Saludos


----------



## Tavo

quercus10 dijo:


> *En la pagina 9 post 172 de este hilo*, tienes el circuito completo y un pequeño PCB si quieres armarlo.
> Saludos



Quecus, acá va un micro-tutorial  ->





Si no entendiste comentá! 

Saludos...


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Tacatomon dijo:


> Para saber si tu transistor es de alta tensión, tendrás que investigar en su Datasheet los voltajes de trabajo.



Gracias por el dato amigo Tacatomon 



djwash dijo:


> vas a armar un amplificador de quichicientos watts y con esa duda encima...



Lo se , por eso comienzo a tratar de quitarmela 



quercus10 dijo:


> En la pagina 9 post 172 de este hilo, tienes el circuito completo y un pequeño PCB si quieres armarlo.



Gracias amigo quercus10, no lo habia visto, pero aun asi se me hace que si lo hare


Pero aun sigo con la duda de si el circuito que subi en paint, es el indicado para probar los transistores NPN de alta tension.

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## DavidFelipe

aqui pasa muy seguido con los tda20xx lo PEOR es que los piratas con MAS CAROS, claro amigos que en algunos casos no hay que ir tan lejos para pillar un original de un pirata, la serigrafia, detalles en los pines como engrosamiento al principio, FORMA DEL DISIPADOR, Es decir la parte de atras, por lo general nunca va cuadrada tiene una disminucion de arriba a abajo y luego se ensancha, las letras corridas y en el caso de los toshiba y otros, el recuadro donde va la marca brilla y el resto del cuerpo del tr no, no se si me entienden, y ademas esto es tipico, los originales llevan SIEMPRE uno o varios circulos.pequeños en RELIEVE que brillan, y dejan ver una C una R y/o una T o algun numero el cual va en relieve dentro del mismo circulo, los falsos pintan el circulo (que estupidez) osi logran hacerle el relieve NO brilla o tiene la letra pintada, esto es clave, espero les sirva mis deducciones. si ven uno con serigrafia dudosa, busquen los circulos, estos SIN excepcion brillan.


----------



## Tavo

DavidFelipe dijo:


> aqui pasa muy seguido con los tda20xx lo PEOR es que los piratas con MAS CAROS, claro amigos que en algunos casos no hay que ir tan lejos para pillar un original de un pirata, la serigrafia, detalles en los pines como engrosamiento al principio, FORMA DEL DISIPADOR, Es decir la parte de atras, por lo general nunca va cuadrada tiene una disminucion de arriba a abajo y luego se ensancha, las letras corridas y en el caso de los toshiba y otros, el recuadro donde va la marca brilla y el resto del cuerpo del tr no, no se si me entienden, y ademas esto es tipico, los originales llevan SIEMPRE uno o varios circulos.pequeños en RELIEVE que brillan, y dejan ver una C una R y/o una T o algun numero el cual va en relieve dentro del mismo circulo, los falsos pintan el circulo (que estupidez) osi logran hacerle el relieve NO brilla o tiene la letra pintada, esto es clave, espero les sirva mis deducciones. si ven uno con serigrafia dudosa, busquen los circulos, estos SIN excepcion brillan.



Tus deducciones, por lo que pude notar, son muy correctas, muy similares a las mías. Yo me fijo en todos esos detalles cuando voy a comprar alguno de estos...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Un llamado de atención , el LM1875 *(TO220)* tiene un encapsulado distinto al del TDA2050 *(Pentawatt V)* , por lo que sus patas *son finas desde el comienzo*.

Vean las últimas páginas del datasheet 

*LM1875*

*TDA2050*



Saludos !


----------



## DavidFelipe

En el caso de los TDA20xx he tenido casos en que imitan las patas, pero los tda originales tienen el disipador en varias formas hasta he pillado un tda2030 que tiene una forma muy rara y termina en Y hacia abajo el disipador, ademas los piratas siempre dicen "SING" y el disipador es cuadrado simplón, en fin, y si tavo, trabajo con mosfets y diodos en empaquetado igual, y he tenido que aprender a distinguirlos, lo de las letras nunca me falla, hasta los Tr "SEC" que tienen una serigrafia pobre en cuando atributos, dejan pillas la letra intacta y en relieve, los falsificados nunca tendran ese acabado tan intacto.


----------



## mannesx

Todo es falso para que dure menos, consumismo nos destruirá  Bueno, he visto bombillos ahorradores de energía (fluorescentes) que adentro en su "balastito" tienen capacitores e inductores de baja calidad, con reemplaxarlos tengo un bombillo de MUCHAS Mas horas de luz que lo que venden los chinos


----------



## tomy64

en microelectronica los 2sc5200 son truchos. no tienen la parte subrayada que indica características


----------



## Yónixon

mannesx dijo:


> Todo es falso para que dure menos, consumismo nos destruirá  Bueno, he visto bombillos ahorradores de energía (fluorescentes) que adentro en su "balastito" tienen capacitores e inductores de baja calidad, con reemplaxarlos tengo un bombillo de MUCHAS Mas horas de luz que lo que venden los chinos



NO confundir FALSO con MALA-BAJA CALIDAD, ya que muchos fabricantes abaratan sus costos usando componentes más baratos. Sólo para que lo tengan en cuenta.


----------



## DavidFelipe

Yónixon dijo:


> NO confundir FALSO con MALA-BAJA CALIDAD, ya que muchos fabricantes abaratan sus costos usando componentes más baratos. Sólo para que lo tengan en cuenta.



Es falso! porque ellos no tienen la licencia para fabricarlos, y bueno en mi experiencia he pillado que hay unos peores que otros entre los falsificados, el primero que se quemo sin recibir señal, renia el silicon muy pequeño y este era plateado, y el segundo falso tenia el silicon ya mas grande, no como el original, pero mas grande y del color del original que es como un dorado opaco, este funciono bien 2 horas luego entro en corto.

Cabe resaltar que el falsificado de silicon decente, por fuera era tan falso, que era cuadrado como un regulador y las letras estaban torcidas, nisiquiera tenia la forma del original, era todo cuadrado


----------



## Yónixon

DavidFelipe dijo:


> Es falso! porque ellos no tienen la licencia para fabricarlos, y bueno en mi experiencia he pillado que hay unos peores que otros entre los falsificados...


Yo me refería a los aparatos que se fabrican con componentes de diferentes calidades, ya que el usuario "mannesx" mencionaba el CONSUMISMO; no me refería a los "fabricantes" de semiconductores.


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Ayuda muchachos por favor!!! fui esta tarde a comprar a Liniers unos K1058 y menos mal que los medi antes de ponerlos porque vinieron mal marcados y nada que ver,fui y me reintegraron el dinero,de ahi fui a otro lugar y me vendieron otros distintos y al ponerlos con la serie calientan que da miedo y no conecta la salida,lo que hice fue poner cables en la placa y de ahi unos cocodrilos a los K1058 asi no los sueldo y pierdo totalmente garantia alguna,no se que hacer estoy desesperado!!! alguna recomendacion? donde puedo conseguir alguno que funcione??? o de ultima algun reemplazo...la potencia lleva 5 k1058 y 5 j162 por canal y solo se me pusieron en corto 2 por una mala medicion en cada canal,necesito esta potencia para el sabado!!!



Falsa alarma,estos que compre ultimos si estan funcionando,lo que hice fue arriesgarme y sacar los cables y mandarlo directo a la placa y funciono,como nunca habia conectado un mosfet con cocodrilos nunca imagine que podia pasar algo asi :S


----------



## zopilote

lDIMEBAGl dijo:


> Ayuda muchachos por favor!!! fui esta tarde a comprar a Liniers unos K1058 y menos mal que los medi antes de ponerlos porque vinieron mal marcados y nada que ver,fui y me reintegraron el dinero,de ahi fui a otro lugar y me vendieron otros distintos y al ponerlos con la serie calientan que da miedo y no conecta la salida,lo que hice fue poner cables en la placa y de ahi unos cocodrilos a los K1058 asi no los sueldo y pierdo totalmente garantia alguna,no se que hacer estoy desesperado!!! alguna recomendacion? donde puedo conseguir alguno que funcione??? o de ultima algun reemplazo...la potencia lleva 5 k1058 y 5 j162 por canal y solo se me pusieron en corto 2 por una mala medicion en cada canal,necesito esta potencia para el sabado!!!


 Que bien que lo hayas reparado, pero me intriga lo primero, el k1058 que te dieron era canal P.


----------



## fernandob

lDIMEBAGl dijo:


> Ayuda muchachos por favor!!! fui esta tarde a comprar a Liniers unos K1058 y menos mal que los medi antes de ponerlos porque vinieron mal marcados y nada que ver*,fui y me reintegraron el dinero,*de ahi fui a otro lugar y me vendieron otros distintos y al ponerlos con la serie calientan que da miedo y no conecta la salida,lo que hice fue poner cables en la placa y de ahi unos cocodrilos a los K1058 asi no los sueldo y pierdo totalmente garantia alguna,no se que hacer estoy desesperado!!! alguna recomendacion? donde puedo conseguir alguno que funcione??? o de ultima algun reemplazo...la potencia lleva 5 k1058 y 5 j162 por canal y solo se me pusieron en corto 2 por una mala medicion en cada canal,necesito esta potencia para el sabado!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Falsa alarma,estos que compre ultimos si estan funcionando,lo que hice fue arriesgarme y sacar los cables y mandarlo directo a la placa y funciono,como nunca habia conectado un mosfet con cocodrilos nunca imagine que podia pasar algo asi :S


 
eso suena a :

"ya estoy acostumbrado "
"tengo cola de paja "

si compras algo en elko y les decis que lo queres cambiar por que te parece trucho te sacan c----ndo, por que ellos saben 100 % que lo que venden no es trucho.
y que quizas lo conectaste en un zocalo o de alguna forma y lo quemaste .



lDIMEBAGl dijo:


> Ayuda muchachos por favor!!! fui esta tarde a comprar a Liniers unos K1058 y menos mal que los medi antes de ponerlos porque vinieron mal marcados y nada que ver*,fui y me reintegraron el dinero,*de ahi fui a otro lugar y me vendieron otros distintos y al poner cables :S


 
a mi me queda la duda ...........que hacen con ese ci ??
que se lo devolviste como fallado /dudoso / no original ?? 

me diran que no pasa nada, pero estoy seguro que mucha gente "se lo come" y cuando no anda /se quema / explota piensan que muy posiblemente fue u error propio de ellos y no reclaman, tambien que .......que hay para reclamar ?? como demostras que no fue error tuyo.
y aso mueven y mueven basura.
y la cobran como buena.

j---do che..........yo por suerte ahora trabajo con un alambique en lo que se refiere a remedios espirituosos y ya no reniego mas con estas cosas.



Tavo dijo:


> Tus deducciones, por lo que pude notar, *son muy correctas*, muy *similares a las mías.* Yo me fijo en todos esos detalles cuando voy a comprar alguno de estos...


 
pts..........la humildad es para los mortales .......


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Yo pense lo mismo cuando me dio la plata asi de facil,el tipo delante mio saco la cajita de la cajonera y dijo: "que raro,es una mala partida...la tiro toda para atras" se los hice medir con el tester ahi nomas y los dos median igual como si fuesen un j162de milagro los medi antes de ponerlos cosa que normalmente nunca hago,la cosa es que me cobro $34 cada uno en el tan conocido negocio E.L. de la calle Timoteo...despues el mismo tipo me mando a la vuelta porque yo le pregunte desesperado donde podia conseguir y fui ahi,Electronica RF $35 cada uno y aparentemente funca bien...

Edit:

Ahora que me acuerdo,le dije ahi nomas con otro cliente al lado mio..."a mas de uno le habra volado todo" y la respuesta fue..."no creas esta es una partida nueva y todabia no se vendio ninguno" jajajajaja daleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## zopilote

Te salvo medirlo antes que todo explote o no funcionara, por que si esta soldado ya no hay reembolso.
 Ponganse mas alerta, ya estan siendo pirateados estos mosfet, y que sea una leccion para los novatos que todo lo sueldan, sin haber chequeado el componente.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

que raro aqui si lo lleva nunca mas te reintegran el dinero, o sea la garantia se espira en el momento, pero nunca me vino uno trucho si que son genericos, que hay algunos que sorprenden porque funcionan mejores que los originales...

y aproveecho a agradecer por algunos datos que estan en las paginas anteriores Saludos...


----------



## lolo2n3055

Hola, (Antes de nada manifestar que este post lo no lo hago con animo de promoción, sino de consulta y opinión) 

Dicho lo cual os comento:
En mi busqueda por la web, en busca de tiendas online de componentes electrónicos baratos incluido los gastos de envio, he encontrado esta pag:
http://www.taydaelectronics.com/
Donde por un envió a España desde TAILANDIA, te cobran tan solo 0.70 € (Envió por correo Ordinario)

UN VERDADERO CHOLLAZO, comparado con RS por ej.

Pero claro............................. 
Ahora me pregunto yo:
Sera una estafa?
y viniendo el tema 
¿Seran falsificados o de mala calidad los componentes?

Yo por el momento acabo de hacer una prueba, les he comprado por 1.50€ envio incluido 
3 = CD4093, haber que pasa.

Y ¿USTEDES QUE OPINAIS AL RESPECTO?


----------



## Tacatomon

lolo2n3055 dijo:


> Hola, (Antes de nada manifestar que este post lo no lo hago con animo de promoción, sino de consulta y opinión)
> 
> Dicho lo cual os comento:
> En mi busqueda por la web, en busca de tiendas online de componentes electrónicos baratos incluido los gastos de envio, he encontrado esta pag:
> http://www.taydaelectronics.com/
> Donde por un envió a España desde TAILANDIA, te cobran tan solo 0.70 € (Envió por correo Ordinario)
> 
> UN VERDADERO CHOLLAZO, comparado con RS por ej.
> 
> Pero claro.............................
> Ahora me pregunto yo:Sera una estafa?y viniendo el tema
> ¿Seran falsificados o de mala calidad los componentes?
> 
> Yo por el momento acabo de hacer una prueba, les he comprado por 1.50€ envio incluido
> 3 = CD4093, haber que pasa.
> 
> Y ¿USTEDES QUE OPINAIS AL RESPECTO?



Interesante página.

Encontré el IR2110 que cuesta alrededor de $7USD en $1USD.

Dicen que compran directamente con el fabricante. Podría ser. Pero para que les salga redituable tendrían que comprar por cientos de miles de componentes, para comprar baratisimo y vender a buen precio. Precios aún mejores que en Farnell, Mouser o Newark.

¿Como pagaste?

Saludos!


----------



## lolo2n3055

Tacatomon Compre 3 CD4093 y pague mediante Paypal.

Dices que en Farnell, Mouser o Newark tienen mejores precios. ¿Pero cuanto te cobran por el envió?

Esta gente tan solo 70 CENTIMOS.


----------



## Tacatomon

lolo2n3055 dijo:


> Tacatomon Compre 3 CD4093 y pague mediante Paypal.
> 
> Dices que en Farnell, Mouser o Newark tienen mejores precios. ¿Pero cuanto te cobran por el envió?
> 
> Esta gente tan solo 70 CENTIMOS.



Me refiero que a que esa página vende a mejor precio que las mencionadas empresas. Claro. Quizás no manejan un gran embalaje en los componentes y el flete es super-económico.

Perfecto. Quizás me anime a depositarle algo a la cuenta Paypal y probar.  Por ejemplo, andan por ahí el famoso par 2SC1943/2SC5200. Sería fácil pedir un par y comprobarlos en el laboratorio.

Saludos!

PS: Mouser o Newark por lo regular después de pasar un mínimo de compra hacen envío gratis. Impuestos y aduana incluidos. Con la diferencia de que el componente que adquieres ahí es completamente genuino.


----------



## zopilote

lolo2n3055 dijo:


> Hola, (Antes de nada manifestar que este post lo no lo hago con animo de promoción, sino de consulta y opinión)
> 
> Dicho lo cual os comento:
> En mi busqueda por la web, en busca de tiendas online de componentes electrónicos baratos incluido los gastos de envio, he encontrado esta pag:
> http://www.taydaelectronics.com/
> Donde por un envió a España desde TAILANDIA, te cobran tan solo 0.70 € (Envió por correo Ordinario)
> 
> UN VERDADERO CHOLLAZO, comparado con RS por ej.
> 
> Pero claro.............................
> Ahora me pregunto yo:
> Sera una estafa?
> y viniendo el tema
> ¿Seran falsificados o de mala calidad los componentes?
> 
> Yo por el momento acabo de hacer una prueba, les he comprado por 1.50€ envio incluido
> 3 = CD4093, haber que pasa.
> 
> Y ¿USTEDES QUE OPINAIS AL RESPECTO?



Si la tienda coloca fotos de lo que estas por comprar, ya es algo, en cuanto a integrados, puedes estar seguro que no son falsificados, ya cambia un poco en la seguridad cuando son transistores y te colocan una foto mal enfocada.
 Yo he realizado compras a singapur, que queda cerca de tailandia, por correo ordinario, y el tiempo de llegada es de 40dias a 120dias (todo depende de que tan cerca te lo envien).


----------



## DOSMETROS

Viste que al final eran Transistores Falsificados. 

Saludos !


----------



## Silici0

como, ¿osea que la terminacion "BAN212 ST SING" no existe en los originales?

si es eso creo que los tendre que comprar en otro lado, de todas maneras muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Sing es Sigapus (r)


----------



## Tavo

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Sing es Sigapus (r)


Ya lo sabía, pero aún así no me convencen ni un poquito... 
He visto TDA's que dicen eso, "SING" pero por la misma apariencia ya se nota que son originales. Los grabados están hechos en relieve, posiblemente con láser, y además, jamás vi amplificadores de audio TDA que estén hechos en Singapour... Lo que vi con estas nomenclaturas es un driver de salida horizontal de un TV... Era un televisor Philco, bastante nuevo (año 2004). El integrado era como el TDA2052, de 7 patas. Heptawatt...

Saludos!


----------



## DavidFelipe

los tda2050 NO dicen SING en el medio, eso decian en las versiones primitivas como el 2006 de hace 10 años, los de ahora dicen st en la parte superio izquierda (de frente) tienen una bolita en el medio inferior con una letra, y a los lados inferiores deja ver 3 letras por lado, en el medio dice TDA20xx seguido de unas letras, los que dicen SING es casi fijo son falsificados, el disipador acaba de confirmalo, el disipador de ls tda originales NO son cuadrados/rectangulares siempre tienen forma y a los laterales el corte deja ver material dorado. espero te sirva la descripcion, ahhh y lo de las patas es la que tods sabemos, las patas NO son delgadas desde el principio, solo desde el medio hasta el final.
Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Todos esos detalles que diste también los di yo hace mucho tiempo... Y siempre me tomaron por loco. 

La verdad es que para darse cuenta no basta con mirarlos así nomás... No hay que "mirar", hay que "observar" que no es lo mismo...


----------



## osk_rin

silicio,
primero te mostrare fotos de buena calidad y segundo te mostrare como NO! deben de lucir tus tda2050 si lucen así:


son totalmente piratas  yo ese lo tengo ahi pero nunca me anime a soldarlo 
pd: recuerda si quieres recibir ayuda con la mayor precisión posible sube buenas fotos asi como todos los datos técnicos posibles 

saludos.



y adivina quien me dijo que era pirata? el analista profesional TAVO


----------



## Tavo

Exactamente... 

Ese chip es más falso que perro verde. No cabe ninguna duda. Las patitas lo dicen todo, cuando son del mismo grosor desde es principio hasta el final... finitas... 

Y menos cuando dicen "Sing"... por más que tengan el logo de ST... siguen siendo falsificados.

Si uno es "bicho", es fácil darse cuenta. Hay que desconfiar mucho. Hay que observarlos bien...

Saludos.


----------



## DavidFelipe

Solo verlo de reojo ya se sabe que es falsificado, deberian (no) cpiar el nuev modelo de los tda 20xx XD


----------



## mnicolau

Acá un par de imágenes de TDA2050 originales utilizados por Edifier:


----------



## Cacho

Tavo dijo:


> Todos esos detalles que diste también los di yo hace mucho tiempo... Y siempre me tomaron por loco.


Ah, ¿vos creíste que era por los detalles esos? 

Por lo de  Singapur, en los chips más viejos decía "Sing" o "Singapore" (en los más grandes, en los chiquitos no entraba completo), en los  más nuevos dice "Sng" o fue reemplazado por un código de dos letras o  números (no lo conozco). Por otro lado, la única planta de ST que  fabrica las obleas que llevan estos TDA (de hecho, la única que fabrica  bipolares, jFET y casi todos los CMOS) es la de Ang Mo Kio, en Singapur.
Ver  este link, que es de 2004, pero ya estaba como única productora de  bipolares:  http://www.st.com/internet/com/TECH...LITERATURE/PACKING_INFORMATION/CD00043835.pdf
Como se ve, ST tiene varias fábricas más de "waffers" pero ninguna otra en el mundo se encarga de los bipolares, sólo la de Singapur.

Todos,  absolutamente todos, los TDA que fabrica ST se basan en el silicio que  se manufactura en Singapur. Necesariamente debe haber al menos una  mención a esa planta en todos y cada uno de los TDA que lleguen a sus  manos (ya sea que diga "SING" o esté el código de esa planta). Si no la hay, es absolutamente falso.
Lo mismo vale para los transistores bipolares de ST, no sé si hagan también todos los MOSFETs, pero sí sé que hay varios de esos que se hacen en la misma planta.

Cambiando un poco el eje, acá  hay un documento de ST donde explica el cambio en la nomenclatura:  http://www.st.com/internet/com/QUAL...ICATION/QUALITY_SUPPORT_FILE/traceability.pdf
Es  sobre códigos de microprocesadores, pero es destacable, por un lado,  ver cómo marca ST sus productos (el código es el mismo que en los otros  productos), y, por otro lado, cómo el estilo de letra no define la  autenticidad del producto. La letra redonda que se ve ahí es la misma  que tienen varias plantas ensambladoras en sus máquinas. La otra, como  la de las fotos de Mnicolau de más arriba, es más angulosa. También es  original.
Dicho sea de paso, en esos dos ejemplos se ven códigos distintos, señal de que vienen de plantas diferentes.

Dejo  una foto que ilustra lo que digo. Es un TDA2030H (la H es porque se  monta horizontal, notar las patas dobladas) original, sólo que no es de  los últimos 6 o 7 años, así que tiene las marcas (y la base metálica)  viejas de ST.



Y  sé que va a salir alguien a decirme que no es original y quizá hasta  que estoy loco por decir que lo es. En fin, estoy acostumbrado ya... Y  lo de loco no me viene de ahí 
Antes de decir algo sobre la  falsedad del de la foto, invito al que vaya a abrir la boca (bueno,  mover los dedos sobre el teclado) a justificar de alguna manera sus  dichos, no con un "me parece", ni un "nunca vi uno así", ni "porque no  me gusta" o "no se ve como los que tengo".
De ser esos los argumentos, mejor no escribir nada que ya me cansé de discutir con gente que no pone un sólo fundamento.
Invito  a quien quiera comprobarlo a traer su circuito para montar este  integrado y exigirlo hasta quemarlo. Y después, a abrirlo con un  martillo para verlo por dentro 
Eso sí, traiga quien quiera testearlo un original aprobado por él mismo, para tener contra qué compararlo (se le va a hacer la misma prueba ).

Después hacemos un asado o no tiene validez la prueba, ¿eh?.

Saludos


----------



## SERGIOD

Hola cacho se ve muy interesante tu explicación pero la foto no se visualiza


----------



## Cacho

A ver ahora si sale como debe...
¿Se ve la foto?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , se ve un TDA falso 

regalo para Tavo


----------



## Cacho

Vení a comerte un asado y lo probás  (y de paso les decís a los de Elko que venden cosas falsas cuando vuelvas )


----------



## Tavo

Cacho dijo:


> Todos,  absolutamente todos, los TDA que fabrica ST se basan en el silicio que  se manufactura en Singapur. Necesariamente debe haber al menos una  mención a esa planta en todos y cada uno de los TDA que lleguen a sus  manos *(ya sea que diga "SING" o esté el código de esa planta)*. Si no la hay, es absolutamente falso.


En eso que señalé estamos totalmente de acuerdo. Nótense tus propias palabras que dicen que 
*NO necesariamente tiene que decir algo relativo con "Singapour"*, sino que también puede tener un código que identifique la planta de fabricación, en Singapour, claro está.

Acá va un ejemplo, sobre la misma foto de más arriba, integrados originales de equipos de la firma EDIFIER:



Nótese la sigla "SGP" grabada en el chip. Eso sí que es totalmente original.


Lamento mucho tener que discutir el mismo tema de nuevo, *pero tengo que decirte seriamente que estás muy equivocado*. Ese integrado de la foto que mostrás, *es 100% FALSIFICADO!!!* Prestá suma atención a la *desprolijidad con la que las letras están escritas* (o grabadas), las letras esas "redondas", la misma textura del cuerpo se ve como "rugosa"... De verdad te digo, nuevamente volvemos a chocar y cada vez estoy más y más seguro de lo que digo.

Vamos a hacer una cosa, me voy a tomar el trabajo de buscar en casa un chip TDA que tengo, que es de un TV Philco, obviamente chip ORIGINAL, que dice claramente la palabra "SING", pero vas a notar la prolijidad y los buenos detalles de fabricación, y vas a notar que nada tiene que ver con la foto que mostraste.



Cacho dijo:


> Y  sé que va a salir alguien a decirme que no es original y quizá hasta  que estoy loco por decir que lo es. En fin, estoy acostumbrado ya... Y  lo de loco no me viene de ahí
> Antes de decir algo sobre la  falsedad del de la foto, invito al que vaya a abrir la boca (bueno,  mover los dedos sobre el teclado) a justificar de alguna manera sus  dichos, no con un "me parece", ni un "nunca vi uno así", ni "porque no  me gusta" o "no se ve como los que tengo".
> De ser esos los argumentos, mejor no escribir nada que ya me cansé de discutir con gente que no pone un sólo fundamento.
> Invito  a quien quiera comprobarlo a traer su circuito para montar este  integrado y exigirlo hasta quemarlo. Y después, a abrirlo con un  martillo para verlo por dentro
> Eso sí, traiga quien quiera testearlo un original aprobado por él mismo, para tener contra qué compararlo (se le va a hacer la misma prueba ).


Tus pretenciones sobre la fundamentación de mi respuesta no me sirven, y lamentablemente no te voy a conceder tantos detalles que requerís que escriba, simplemente porque no tengo ánimo de pasarme horas investigando sobre un tema que ya lo tengo por demás comprendido.

Realmente, si el resto de los foreros creen sobre esa foto y tu afirmación de que es original, lamento mucho que se dejen llevar tan fáciles por tu argumento/justificación, solo porque las palabras provengan de vos. Así de simple lo digo, sin vueltas.

Dejame un tiempo para buscar mañana FOTOS varias sacadas por mi, en casa, para demostrarte que estás equivocado.

Ah, y otra cosa, si vos exigís tantas cosas, yo también te exijo, inevitablemente que muestres la otra parte de esa foto, es decir, la parte de atrás del integrado, eso habla MUCHO también sobre la originalidad del integrado.

ST fabricó estos chips con dos formas diferentes de dibujo trasero. Uno es como un simple trapecio en la parte inferior, y el otro es como una cruz; ambos son originales, pero de distinto tiempo de fabricación o distinta máquina la que los fabricó.

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho

Tavo dijo:


> *NO necesariamente tiene que decir algo relativo con "Singapour"*


¿Sos francés ahora? 
En francés sí es Singapour, en inglés es Singapore y en español es Singapur.


Tavo dijo:


> Acá va un ejemplo, sobre la misma foto de más arriba, integrados originales de equipos de la firma EDIFIER...
> Nótese la sigla "SGP" grabada en el chip. Eso sí que es totalmente original.


¿Y cuándo dije yo que esos fueran falsos? 
Por otro lado, te salteaste el detallecito de que en la otra foto tenés la marcación siguiente (o anterior) a esa, donde no aparecen ni SING, ni SGP, sino el código. Creo, por lo que vi por ahí, que el de esa planta (la de Singapur) es VW.


Tavo dijo:


> Lamento mucho tener que discutir el mismo tema de nuevo, *pero tengo que decirte seriamente que estás muy equivocado*. Ese integrado de la foto que mostrás, *es 100% FALSIFICADO!!!* Prestá suma atención a la *desprolijidad con la que las letras están escritas* (o grabadas), las letras esas "redondas", la misma textura del cuerpo se ve como "rugosa"... De verdad te digo, nuevamente volvemos a chocar y cada vez estoy más y más seguro de lo que digo.
> 
> Vamos a hacer una cosa, me voy a tomar el trabajo de buscar en casa un chip TDA que tengo, que es de un TV Philco, obviamente chip ORIGINAL, que dice claramente la palabra "SING", pero vas a notar la prolijidad y los buenos detalles de fabricación, y vas a notar que nada tiene que ver con la foto que mostraste.


Tenés que "tomarte el trabajo" de buscarlo y vas a tener el "trabajo" de ensayarlo contra este tan falso que reconocés ya por el olor.
Si ambos rinden lo mismo, entonces deberás admitir que no era tan falso. Y si querés te repito la apuesta que te propuse alguna vez, en la que los dos ponemos plata sobre la mesa y el perdedor... pierde.
Yo digo que el mío es verdadero, vos que es falso. Lo comparamos con uno que vos asegures que es verdadero y vemos quién debe desdecirse y perder plata. ¿Aceptás? Poné el monto nomás. ¿O no estás tan y tan seguro?.


Tavo dijo:


> Tus *pretenciones** sobre la fundamentación de mi respuesta no me sirven, y lamentablemente no te voy a conceder tantos detalles que requerís que escriba, simplemente porque no tengo ánimo de pasarme horas investigando sobre un tema que ya lo tengo por demás comprendido.


**pretensiones*

Bueno, ese es tu problema, así que no me quieras hacer cargo a mí de tu falta de ganas de leer e informarte. Sólo date cuenta de que estás hablando basado en, quizá una impresión, quizá un error, quizá ignorancia o andá a saber en qué, pero si no leés, no buscás nada (vos mismo lo decís) y lo único que hacés es aferrarte a una idea que vaya uno a saber de dónde sale... ¿Qué validez tiene toda tu seguridad?


Tavo dijo:


> Realmente, si el resto de los foreros creen sobre esa foto y tu afirmación de que es original, lamento mucho que se dejen llevar tan fáciles por tu argumento/justificación, solo porque las palabras provengan de vos. Así de simple lo digo, sin vueltas.


Lamento que no quieras ver lo evidente y que no aceptes (veo el futuro) ensayar tu TDA absolutamente original contra el mío totalmente falso (mi 2030 contra un 2030 original catalogado por vos, nada de andar poniendo integrados diferentes a prueba, ¿eh?).
Sé que no vas a aceptar ninguna apuesta (vaya seguridad la tuya) y que si perdieras no cambiarías de posición y afirmarías alguna teoría de por qué no falló el mío, o de por qué el tuyo no le ganó. Está bien, pero no me pidas que esté de acuerdo con eso.

Por otro lado, lo que planteás es "créanme a mí, aunque no les voy a dar una sola justificación de lo que digo, no voy a decir en qué me baso para afirmarlo, no quiero leer, no voy a buscar nada y no lo voy a fundamentar con nada más que, quizá y si me tomo el trabajo, una foto. Pero de esto sé un montón, ¿eh?. No le crean a nadie más que diga algo distinto a lo que yo".
Sólidos argumentos si se acepta el "porque yo lo digo" como válido.


Tavo dijo:


> Dejame un tiempo para buscar mañana FOTOS varias sacadas por mi, en casa, para demostrarte que estás equivocado.


¿Leíste los links de mi mensaje anterior?.
Hay muchas plantas de ST que encapsulan los chips de Singapur, incluyendo a la de Singapur. Cada una marca las cápsulas con un estilo de letra que poco y nada tiene que ver con que sea original o no. Usan el mismo código, mas no la misma fuente (letra). Y a través del tiempo han cambiado inclusive esas dentro de las mismas plantas.
Por otro lado, esos que ves ahí tan evidentemente falsos, vienen de un distribuidor nacional de ST como es Elko. Realmente le tengo mucha más confianza a:
-Lo que he leído.
-Lo que he ensayado.
-Lo que he visto.
-Las líneas de distribución muy confiables que Elko tiene. 

Que a lo que supongas vos, negándote a leer, rechazando cualquier tipo de prueba y afirmándote en una posición basada en alguna idea que no explicás bien de dónde sale. Definitivamente no me convence.


Tavo dijo:


> Ah, y otra cosa, si vos exigís tantas cosas, yo también te exijo, inevitablemente que muestres la otra parte de esa foto, es decir, la parte de atrás del integrado, eso habla MUCHO también sobre la originalidad del integrado.
> 
> ST fabricó estos chips con dos formas diferentes de dibujo trasero. Uno es como un simple trapecio en la parte inferior, y el otro es como una cruz; ambos son originales, pero de distinto tiempo de fabricación o distinta máquina la que los fabricó.


A diferencia de tu posición yo sí estoy dispuesto a argumentar, fundamentar y agregar lo que necesites para darte cuenta de tu error. Acá los tenés de frente, perfiles derecho e izquierdo y desde atrás. "Me tomé el trabajo" de sacar una foto más.

​
Ahora... no me vengas con que necesitás una foto desde arriba  y vámonos con todo esto a Transistores Falsificados, que ya nos estamos yendo de tema.

Saludos


----------



## DavidFelipe

cacho tiene razon tavo como dije atras "deberian copiar la nueva imagen " es decir, cuando dije lod tda de hace 10 años, en efecto dicen sing, los de ahora no, es decir los falsificadores estan usando la imagen vieja, pero esos tda de cacho son originales 100 % solo un poco viejos jeejeje el solo disipador y el color dorado en los cortes lo afirma desarma un tv viejito y encontraras tda2006 que dicen sing


----------



## Tacatomon

DavidFelipe dijo:


> cacho tiene razon tavo como dije atras "deberian copiar la nueva imagen " es decir, cuando dije lod tda de hace 10 años, en efecto dicen sing, los de ahora no, es decir los falsificadores estan usando la imagen vieja, pero esos tda de cacho son originales 100 % solo un poco viejos jeejeje el solo disipador y el color dorado en los cortes lo afirma desarma un tv viejito y encontraras tda2006 que dicen sing



Esos TDA que muestra Cacho, son originales. Yo quemé varios así en mis tiempos locos. Recuerdo un TDA2052 con +-30V. Una Chulada hasta que se me ocurrió ponerle una carga de 2Ohms... Y tenía la misma vista en cuanto a la serigrafía del modelo, colocación y detalles.

Saludos al foro!


----------



## Tavo

Vayamos por partes, dijo Jack:



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> ¿Y cuándo dije yo que esos fueran falsos?
> Por otro lado, te salteaste el detallecito de que en la otra foto tenés la marcación siguiente (o anterior) a esa, donde no aparecen ni SING, ni SGP, sino el código. Creo, por lo que vi por ahí, que el de esa planta (la de Singapur) es VW.


No entendés. Lo que quise decir es que no es necesario que todos digan "SGP" o "SING" o lo que diablos tenga que ver con esa ciudad. No todos deben decir eso.
El claro ejemplo es el de la otra foto que subió Mnicolau. Que no dice "SGP" en ningún lado, sino que sólo dice el código "CZ01R VW" ;calculo que ese debe ser un código de identificación interno de la fábrica, posiblemente instalada en la ciudad de Singapur (Singapore o Singapour, como se te antoje, y en el idioma que prefieras).


			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Tenés que "tomarte el trabajo" de buscarlo y vas a tener el "trabajo" de ensayarlo contra este tan falso que reconocés ya por el olor.


No seas jodido. Dije "tomarme el trabajo" como decir algo, pero no porque me cueste hacer eso.


			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Si ambos rinden lo mismo, entonces deberás admitir que no era tan falso. Y si querés te repito la apuesta que te propuse alguna vez, en la que los dos ponemos plata sobre la mesa y el perdedor... pierde.
> Yo digo que el mío es verdadero, vos que es falso. Lo comparamos con uno que vos asegures que es verdadero y vemos quién debe desdecirse y perder plata. ¿Aceptás? Poné el monto nomás. ¿O no estás tan y tan seguro?.


¡Qué negligente de tu parte, tener que llegar a proponer una apuesta por dinero para que alguien termine ganando o desmintiendo algo...! La verdad, eso no es de un tipo serio.
A la fuerza no son las cosas, te voy a tirar una sola pista, y espero que entiendas:
"Eppur si muove." Ellos quisieron hacerlo jurar para desmentir su teoría, y él por miedo tuvo que abjurar lo que afirmaba y había estudiado, para salvar el pellejo.
Ahora, si vos te querés poner en los zapatos del tribunal de la Santa Inquisición... allá vos. Conmigo no cuentes, no voy a jugar a ser Galileo. 



			
				Quote dijo:
			
		

> Por otro lado, lo que planteás es "créanme a mí, aunque no les voy a dar una sola justificación de lo que digo, no voy a decir en qué me baso para afirmarlo, no quiero leer, no voy a buscar nada y no lo voy a fundamentar con nada más que, quizá y si me tomo el trabajo, una foto. Pero de esto sé un montón, ¿eh?. No le crean a nadie más que diga algo distinto a lo que yo".
> Sólidos argumentos si se acepta el "porque yo lo digo" como válido.


Yo no dije ninguna de esas palabras que están entre comillas. Eso interpretás vos, porque como siempre tergiversás todo lo que leés para donde te conviene...
Yo no dije que me crean a mi, lo que dije es que es injusto que "porque lo digas vos" tiene que ser cierto. Y claro está que así es. Tus palabras son santas, sin embargo, yo no lo creo así porque le tanto leerte, me di cuenta que a todo le agregás un tinte de lo que te gusta, y tus opiniones son sólo tuyas y decís sólo lo que te conviene o te gusta.
Y contra esto no respondas nada porque claro está en el tema de la discusión sobre MOSFETs y BJT en amplificadores. Por favor, no removamos los muertos.



> A diferencia de tu posición yo sí estoy dispuesto a argumentar, fundamentar y agregar lo que necesites para darte cuenta de tu error. Acá los tenés de frente, perfiles derecho e izquierdo y desde atrás. "Me tomé el trabajo" de sacar una foto más.


Acá es donde la cosa se pone más interesante y me toca ceder:
*¿Por qué diablos no mostraste la foto de atrás junto con la de frente?* 
Esa foto confirma todo lo contrario. Si yo dije que se TDA2030 era falsificado, entonces tengo que asumir que me equivoqué. A simple vista, de frente parece muy falsificado, pero esa forma de "chapa" atrás lo dice todo, es original.

Y que quede claro que esto no es una competencia de "a ver quien gana" o "a ver quien se lleva la guita de la mesa", esas son cosas ridículas para mi. Así de simple.

Seguido a mi reconocimiento, tengo que acotar algo más, y que es MUY importante:
Esos chips que tenés son muy, pero muy viejos, yo diría que estaban en un cajón desde el año 1990 por lo menos. 
*1)* Esa forma de inscripción/grabación sobre la cápsula plástica ya no se usa más en la actualidad. Las máquinas que hicieron eso ya son obsoletas.
*2)* Esa superficie, toda desigual, rugosa y mal terminada no podría hacerse hoy en día con la tecnología y las máquinas que hay.
*3)* No me cabe ninguna duda que esos chips que mostraste son originales. Lo que me hizo dudar bastante al punto de ponerme como una chapa es la maldita desprolijidad con la que fueron hechos. :enfadado:
Realmente, cosas como esas no se encuentran hoy por hoy en el mercado, porque las máquinas que hicieron eso posiblemente ya estén en un chatarrero en algún lado del mundo.

Y si creés que todo lo que digo es subjetivo, pues tenés razón. Que no me quieras creer o que no te no te convenza lo que digo, es asunto tuyo. No obligo a nadie a creer en mis palabras.
Es simple: Las creo yo y me es suficiente, no necesito darle pruebas a nadie.

Saludos.



DavidFelipe dijo:


> cacho tiene razon tavo como dije atras "deberian copiar la nueva imagen " es decir, cuando dije lod tda de hace 10 años, en efecto dicen sing, los de ahora no, es decir* los falsificadores estan usando la imagen vieja,*


  
Totalmente de acuerdo. Eso mismo pienso, y eso mismo fue lo que me hizo dudar tanto, pero tanto, al punto de llegar a confirmar que eran falsificados. 


DavidFelipe dijo:


> ... pero esos tda de cacho son originales 100 % *solo un poco viejos jeejeje* el solo disipador y el color dorado en los cortes lo afirma desarma un tv viejito y encontraras tda2006 que dicen sing


*¿Un poco viejos??* Te quedaste corto, esos los trajo colón en el barco cuando venía para américa...


----------



## DavidFelipe

hahaha pues si son viejos, esperemos a que los falsificadores no adopten la ultima imagen porque ahi si muchos mas resultarian afectados por mi parte no me engañarian ejejeje en lo que si te hallo la razon es que no siempre por no decir nunca llevan sgp o similar que los relacione con singapur (los actuales) , de echo traen solo el codigo interno que se parece mucho entre lotes de produccion y hasta entre loos modelos, por ejemplo tengo un tda2050 con código CZ0C6 VW y un tda2030 con código CZ0CH VW ambos originales.


----------



## crimson

Tavo, Cacho, están discutiendo por un miserable TDA... ¡Miren lo que les pasó a los rusos por pijoteros! Saludos C


----------



## lolo2n3055

Y con razón discuten...............
Tu imagínate que uno de estos se fabrican un Cohete pa ir a la luna a darse un paseito y que usan un TDA de esos falsos, o un transistor falso y de mala calidad y que lo usen para alimentar la electroválvula de Nitrógeno y que les falle, que no entre en corte y empiece a inyectar Nitrógeno a punta pala................
al final llegan a algún Chale de algún marciano que este tomado el Sol en Venus........................... JAJAJAJJAJAAJJAJAJAJAJA.


----------



## zopilote

Yo estoy recontento que se haga de esto una buena polemica, ya he vivido los estragos que causa la falsificación de componentes electrónicos, ya sea hecha en fabricas mediocres, como la de remarcar el dispositivo (y con laser), para ofrecernos pesimos productos al mismo precio que un original.


----------



## SERGIOD

zopilote dijo:


> Yo estoy recontento que se haga de esto una buena polemica, ya he vivido los estragos que causa la falsificación de componentes electrónicos, ya sea hecha en fabricas mediocres, como la de remarcar el dispositivo (y con laser), para ofrecernos pesimos productos al mismo precio que un original.



Hola zopilote y tu de que tienda compras tus componentes originales


----------



## fernandob

y no es solo la cosa comprar ORIGINALES O NO .

tambien es la cosa que te los cobren como originales o como oro.

estuve estos dias queriendo comprar unas cosas, yo hay boludeces que compro unos cuantos, por que , para que andar con chiquitas, si consigo precio y tengo que comprar bc5xx compro de a cien.
y asi otras cosas .

bueno, estuve preguntando precios, a lo tonto , no hice la lista.

y les pongo uno :
1N4007 de a mil que asi viene la tira..............12 U$  ese es mas o menos el precio , si preguntas bien ...

pero si lo pones en lista con otros  y pones que quieres 300 o 500 unidades 1N4007 , pues que el costo es de 40 dolares o mas  (el equivalente de mil unidades) .

asi que , vere de esperar a estar mas vacio y compro cantidad peleando antes el asunto .

ah......el 555 varia: 0,73 $ argentinos a 1,5 $


----------



## zopilote

En todas las tiendas que compres siempre tendran, uno que otro falsificado, ya sea integrado o transistor, y es que ultimamente ya  los graban con laser y de paso lo juntan con los que si funcionan correctamente.
 Para comprar algo ciegamente tienes que tener tener la seguridad que la tienda compra directamente del fabricante, y eso solo lo hacen las megatiendas que ofertan sus productos en online, se gastas mas en el transporte que en el pedido (para pequeñas compras), pero compensa si lo haces para varios articulos. Pero siempre existe ese riesgo de que te manden uno que otro trucho.
 Y eso sin mencionar a los que remarcan los productos, funcionan bien o a medias.


----------



## DavidFelipe

Hoy dia conseguirlos originales es dificil, por lo menos en mi localidad, de 30 sitios, solo 1 tenia originales y valñian lo justo, habian unos tan baratos que nisiquiera quise mirarlos 1/3 euro, los originales valen alrededor de 2 euros equivalentemente. Es buena la polemica y de eso se trata el tema, porque se que muchos hemos sugrido por transistores e integrados falsificados, y es bueno generar conciencia y exponer las cosas para que no vuelva a pasar, pero creo que tavo y cacho ya entendieron en lo que diferian, es decir, cacho expuso TDA's originales pero viejos, por eso la imagen de SING en la mitad, los falsificadores los fabrican usando esa imagen que YA NO se usa hoy dia, en la foto que señalan la sigla "SPG" no siempre es asi, en los mios dice "MAR" y son completamente originales, ambos tenian razón desde sus puntos de vista, pero tavo erró al decir que esos eran falsificados.


----------



## fernandob

DavidFelipe dijo:


> pero tavo erró


 
dhuuu.............agarrate catalinaaa 

ñon ñon.........


----------



## Tavo

fernandob dijo:


> dhuuu.............agarrate catalinaaa
> 
> ñon ñon.........


*DavidFelipe tiene toda la razón*, y ya lo asumí en el anterior post.  Y también reconocí mi error.

Sinceramente, pensé que era FALSIFICADO por lo FEO que era, realmente está hecho MUY desprolijo; y esas cosas las hacían antes, porque hoy seguramente hay tecnologías mucho más avanzadas y máquinas mucho mas superiores que la de los 90'...

Y los falsificadores son bien *idiotas*, copian la estética vieja...  Se nota que POCO inteligentes que son... :enfadado:

Igual, a mi no me van a engañar nunca, *prefiero tirar un original* (chip viejo) por demasiada desconfianza y no usar un falsificado.

Saludos.


----------



## DavidFelipe

fernandob dijo:


> dhuuu.............agarrate catalinaaa
> 
> ñon ñon.........



Está mal escrito? no entiendo :SSSS





Tavo dijo:


> Sinceramente, pensé que era original por lo FEO que era


No será al contrario? jeje saludos amigo


----------



## Tavo

DavidFelipe dijo:


> No será al contrario? jeje saludos amigo



Oops... es cierto, ya lo corregí.


----------



## fernandob

Tavo dijo:


> Y los falsificadores son bien *idiotas*, copian la estética vieja...  Se nota que POCO inteligentes que son... :enfadado:
> 
> Saludos.


 
ademas, anda a saber si te pones  apensar un poco ........en que otras cosas mucho mas rentables podrian usar sus maquinas para falsificar.

por eso creo yo que lo que hacen es comprar lotes de descarte de las fabricas (defectuosos que no pasaron control de calidad) y anda a saber.......cuan lejso esta el falsificador d el fabricante ... o de "un " fabricante.

igual, hay algo que si reconozco yo y es que eeste es un mercado bastante "momia" , o muy inerte a la hora de darse cuenta o de reaccionar en caso de falsificacion.
voy a dar un ejemplo por si no se entiende:
un TV trucho apenas lo rpendes sabes si funciona o no .
pero un componente electronico a veces pasa meses hasta ue llega a el consumidor final.
ademas, es un producto que debe tener poca devolucion depende de el ciente.
un cliente que es un fabricante que compra en cantidad y lo esta usando al dia siguiente se daria cuenta en seguida.
pero por eso estos productos se venden en boliches donde compran hoobystas.
mucha gente compra un componente y si no anda piensa que hizo algo mal ........y ahi queda.ç
es una venta que llego al final.
no hubo reclamo .


----------



## Ingemeda

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Hola amigos, tengo una duda:
> El circuito que hay en el link de los transistores falsificados
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Funciona solo con PNP???? o tambien con transistores NPN????
> -El circuito, sirve para probar cualquier transistor ????
> 
> SALUDOS!!!



En la página http://transfal.tripod.com/ está el circuito con la modificacion para probar transistores NPN, y se explica además para cuales transistores funciona y como adaptarlo para utilizarlo con 220V AC. 

Está diseñado según la hoja de datos de las transistores 2SA1943 para hacerlos funcionar en la frontera de su area de trabajo, y puede utilizarse para probar transistores con características similares a las del 2SA1943, como el MJL21193 por ejemplo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ojo porque los 120 V rms tienen picos de *170 Vp* así y tal cual como está.

Para medir NPN solo invertir la polaridad del puente


----------



## Ingemeda

De hecho son casi 180V.


----------



## ernestogn

Tengo algunos TIP31C que son ST y ON al mismo tiempo?
seran falsos o sera un coproduccion


----------



## Cacho

Si tienen los logos de los dos en el mismo encapsulado, entonces le faltan los logos de "China Inc." y la carita feliz del chino.

Si en cambio tenés dos transistores separados, cada uno con un logo... Vamos bien. El TIP31 lo fabrican un montón de marcas distintas.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

No tuve nunca un TIP31 de ON, pero si sé que el de Fairchild lo falsifican mucho, y encima lo hacen muy idéntico. Pero se puede identificar... los detalles son TODO acá... Hay que prestar mucha atención a las terminaciones y grabados... la forma en que están hechos... todo...

Saludos.


----------



## ernestogn

es igualito esta hermoso., pero tiene las 2 marcas, se paso de mambo el chino que lo copio.


----------



## zopilote

ernestogn dijo:


> Tengo algunos TIP31C que son ST y ON al mismo tiempo?
> seran falsos o sera un coproduccion



Ver para creer, seria un privilegio observar tal acontecimiento, y no nos dejes en ascuas, que todos quieren ver el transistor.


----------



## ernestogn

No tengo la camara hoy , veo si la consigo en la semana y expongo en detalle.


----------



## Cacho

Buscá la cámara, que eso es digno de verse. No sólo es falso, sino una falsificación rara.
Quizá sea hasta valiosa para los coleccionistas


----------



## Tacatomon

RLY?

Un TIP35 con 2 fabricantes!!! Mejor que el Santo Grial!!!


----------



## Tavo

Cacho dijo:


> Quizá sea hasta valiosa para los coleccionistas


 

............................


----------



## fas0

2sc5200 comprado en microelectroni*cash*... (interesante el nombre de la casa jaja). sacado con celular sin macro... ¿se aprecia? ¿bueno o malo?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Dicen que los que traen la pastilla "girada" como esa son falsos. Y mi ultima experiencia en ese comercio (con unos MJ15015/16) no fué muy buena que digamos... así que no los compré (parecían 100% truchos pero "mejorcitos" que otros que he visto...aunque con el logo de Motorola no compro ningún transistor).


----------



## fas0

con eso me hiciste acordar, el otro dia me compré en casa bollero un Diodo rapido doble MUR1650 y... tiene logo de Motorola. 9$ arg salió, en electronica liniers estaba a $4 y pico...

ya no se donde comprar las cosas, esto te hace colgar los guantes y dedicarte a coleccionar figuritas jaja

saludos eza.


----------



## Cacho

Fas0, aprovechá que sos de Buenos Aires y andate a Elko (Constitución al 3000, si no me equivoco es Constitución y La Rioja).
Ahí no te clavás y no te matan con los precios. En la página tenés un buscador con los productos y los precios (ojo, están en dólares y sin IVA).

Debe haber más lugares buenos, pero con estos nunca tuve problemas y siempre conseguí lo que buscaba.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tal cual! Andá a Elko o a electrocomponentes (Solís 210 o por ahí cerca), pero estos ultimos no tenían transistores de alta potencia cuando fuí (raro....pero se les había acabado). Los ultimos MJ15015/16 y MJE340/350 que compré me los trajo un amigo de Elko y son pastilla pastilla  (y los MJE mas baratos que los BD139/140 que venden por acá )


----------



## DavidFelipe

ezavalla dijo:


> (parecían 100% truchos pero "mejorcitos" que otros que he visto..


 Eso me hace recordar que obviamente hay varios falsificadores en la industria, y hay unos "mejores" que otros hasta comparandoles el silicon, con 3 tda's diferentes, el de serigrafia mas elaborada era el peor, el del medio tenia serigrafia muy normal y obviamente pirata, tenia el silicoj mediano, y el de peor serigrafia, que, nisiquiera tenia la forma de tda, sino forma de transistor, y solo decia tda2050 sing, nada mas y a la mala, tenia el silicon mas grande, y fue el que mas aguanto, claro que el silicon en ningun caso llegaba a ser tan grande como el original, es ironico que los mas mediocres en serigrafia san los "mejores" de los falsificados.


----------



## lolo2n3055

fas0 dijo:


> con eso me hiciste acordar, el otro dia me compré en casa bollero un Diodo rapido doble MUR1650 y... tiene logo de Motorola. 9$ arg salió, en electronica liniers estaba a $4 y pico...
> 
> ya no se donde comprar las cosas, esto te hace colgar los guantes y dedicarte a coleccionar figuritas jaja
> 
> saludos eza.



Prueba aqui:
http://www.taydaelectronics.com/

Estan´` regalaos ´´ por probar, mas barato imposible.


----------



## fas0

Cacho dijo:


> Fas0, aprovechá que sos de Buenos Aires y andate a Elko (Constitución al 3000, si no me equivoco es Constitución y La Rioja).
> Ahí no te clavás y no te matan con los precios. En la página tenés un buscador con los productos y los precios (ojo, están en dólares y sin IVA).
> 
> Debe haber más lugares buenos, pero con estos nunca tuve problemas y siempre conseguí lo que buscaba.
> 
> Saludos



Cacho, gracias... ya estuve por ahi, me queda muy cerca, pero.. cosa que pedia, cosa que no tenia, me terminé yendo con unas resistencias y la lista incompleta.

MUR840/860 no tenian
2SC5200 menos..
por ultimo les pedi un misero puente de diodos de 10A y... nada:enfadado:

me encantaria comprarles a ellos, tienen su fama... mas no stock de algo jaja

en estos dias preguntaré si tienen stock de MUR1660CTG (DIODO ULTRA RAP.16A 600V DOBLE) que aparece en su lista (voy a cruzar los dedos)

*al mur1650 no se le puede medir la ganancia?* estoy mirando el datasheet y no figura el dato.

lolo2n3055. gracias.. por ahora no me manejo con paypal o comprar cosas de paginas de afuera.

saludos muchachos, mañana les caigo con un stk de microelectronicash... no fue probado, ni abierto, solo para que le echen una ojeada.


----------



## Cacho

fas0 dijo:


> MUR840/860 no tenian


Al menos están en el listado de ellos a (casi) 85 centavos de dólar. Quizá se habían quedado sin stock, pero deberían tener. Llamá por teléfono y preguntá si tienen en stock.


fas0 dijo:


> 2SC5200 menos..


De la línea japonesa (2Sx-yyyy) no tienen casi nada. Pedí los reemplazos de nomenclatura europea o yanqui (Bx-yyy o 2N-yyyy).
Para el 5200, buscá el MJL3281 (complementario con el MJL1302), lo reemplaza y hasta tiene características algo mejores.
Si no, tenés el par MJL21193/4 (encapsulado plástico) o los MJ21193/4 y MJ15024/25, pero esotos últimos ya son TO3. Alguno de esos deben tener...


fas0 dijo:


> por ultimo les pedi un misero puente de diodos de 10A y... nada


Según su listado tienen de 6 y de 15A, de 10A... nada.
Pedí uno de 15 y vas inclusive más cubierto que antes 


fas0 dijo:


> *al mur1650 no se le puede medir la ganancia?* estoy mirando el datasheet y no figura el dato.


¿Ganancia en un diodo?
Algo no está bien ahí. Te equivocaste de nombre de componente o de parámetro.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Para comprar MOSFET originales o diodos rápidos o ultra rápidos y nucleos de ferrite y esas cosas tenés que ir a *ELEMON* (yo les compré por correo) y fué el único lugar donde conseguí los UF4007. Ahí venden todo lo necesario para los amplis clase D de ejtagle. Visitá la web de Elelmon por que hay muuuuuchas cosas interesantes.

PD: Y no les preguntés por la ganancia de un MUR1660 por que te van a dar una patada en el OGT


----------



## Fogonazo

ezavalla dijo:


> Para comprar MOSFET originales o diodos rápidos o ultra rápidos y nucleos de ferrite y esas cosas tenés que ir a *ELEMON* (yo les compré por correo) y fué el único lugar donde conseguí los UF4007. Ahí venden todo lo necesario para los amplis clase D de ejtagle. *Visitá la web de Elelmon por que hay muuuuuchas cosas interesantes.*....



Y tiene excelente predisposición, ! ! Me soportan a mi ¡ ¡ 

¿ Hay alguna referencia de lo que está trayendo *Rodar* ? se supone que son los representantes de *IR*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Yo nunca fuí mucho por Rodar, excepto para conseguir un MC4136 que no había en toda la CABA. En alguna época los vagos del laburo les compraban los módulos de potencia (son como las tres piernas de un puente H trifásico) para manejar motores de CA en coordenadas de campo...pero les salían muy caros, así que los empezaron a traer de USA o UK...


----------



## fas0

si ya se.. era para llamar la atención ... pero era una manera de decir, hay alguna de determinar si es bueno o no ese mur con el logo de motorola? igual me voy a pegar una vuelta por Elko y compro ahi los 1660

voy a probar de nuevo con elko, caso contrario me voy para elemon.

PD: gracias Cacho, me iluminaste el camino con esos alternativos, los voy a estudiar un poco y a ver si los tienen en stock.

saludos.


----------



## Armandorf

guarda con elemon que es compra minima 50 pesos, y los componentes comunes, minimo 100 unidades.
yo compre 2 nucleos EE y los 2 zócalos, calculo que componentes raros venderán de a pocos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Armandorf dijo:


> guarda con elemon que es compra minima 50 pesos, *y los componentes comunes, minimo 100 unidades.*
> yo compre 2 nucleos EE y los 2 zócalos, calculo que componentes raros venderán de a pocos.


Naaaaa....de donde sacás eso? 
Yo he comprado MOSFET de a 4 o 5 y diodos rápidos de a 20 o 30 y nunca me dijeron nada de eso. Es más, cuando pedí el presupuesto iba el detalle de las cantidades de cada cosa y no hubo drama con nada.
Lo de la compra mínima no sé, por que me gasté mas que eso, pero considerando los gastos de envíos - a menos que vayas por el negocio en persona - te conviene comprar varias cosas y en un ratito te pasás de los $100.


----------



## Armandorf

ezavalla dijo:


> Naaaaa....de donde sacás eso?
> Yo he comprado MOSFET de a 4 o 5 y diodos rápidos de a 20 o 30 y nunca me dijeron nada de eso. Es más, cuando pedí el presupuesto iba el detalle de las cantidades de cada cosa y no hubo drama con nada.
> Lo de la compra mínima no sé, por que me gasté mas que eso, pero considerando los gastos de envíos - a menos que vayas por el negocio en persona - te conviene comprar varias cosas y en un ratito te pasás de los $100.



por teléfono no me dijeron nada , cuando fui  me dijeron eso 
voy a llamar y preguntar a ver que dicen
calculo que elemon es serio...


----------



## SERGIOD

ezavalla dijo:


> Naaaaa....de donde sacás eso?
> Yo he comprado MOSFET de a 4 o 5 y diodos rápidos de a 20 o 30 y nunca me dijeron nada de eso. Es más, cuando pedí el presupuesto iba el detalle de las cantidades de cada cosa y no hubo drama con nada.
> Lo de la compra mínima no sé, por que me gasté mas que eso, pero considerando los gastos de envíos - a menos que vayas por el negocio en persona - te conviene comprar varias cosas y en un ratito te pasás de los $100.



Cuanto es el costo de envio


----------



## lolo2n3055

lolo2n3055 dijo:


> Hola, (Antes de nada manifestar que este post lo no lo hago con animo de promoción, sino de consulta y opinión)
> 
> Dicho lo cual os comento:
> En mi busqueda por la web, en busca de tiendas online de componentes electrónicos baratos incluido los gastos de envio, he encontrado esta pag:
> http://www.taydaelectronics.com/
> Donde por un envió a España desde TAILANDIA, te cobran tan solo 0.70 € (Envió por correo Ordinario)
> 
> UN VERDADERO CHOLLAZO, comparado con RS por ej.
> 
> Pero claro.............................
> Ahora me pregunto yo:
> Sera una estafa?
> y viniendo el tema
> ¿Seran falsificados o de mala calidad los componentes?
> 
> Yo por el momento acabo de hacer una prueba, les he comprado por 1.50€ envio incluido
> 3 = CD4093, haber que pasa.
> 
> Y ¿USTEDES QUE OPINAIS AL RESPECTO?



Pues bien, el 1 de Febrero me llego por correo ordinario.
Y funcionan perfectamente.
Esto es lo que compre:

En conclusión, son de fiar y de paso te ahorras unos €


----------



## Tacatomon

lolo2n3055 dijo:


> Pues bien, el 1 de Febrero me llego por correo ordinario.
> Y funcionan perfectamente.
> Esto es lo que compre:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 67031
> En conclusión, son de fiar y de paso te ahorras unos €



Gracias por compartir tu experiencia 

sin duda, hay algunas buenas ofertas ahí.

Saludos!


----------



## juche

Soy nuevo en este foro , y quisiera saber como se hace para determinar si un integrado STK4172II ,es trucho u original ,dado que al armar un ampli de 80+80 de rockola se quemaron dos integrados . por esto cambie de casa de electronica , o sorpresa , no se quemo y andubo ok.


----------



## fernandob

estuve mirando la pagina , tienen pocos pic, pero menos de 2 u$ 
http://www.taydaelectronics.com/ic-integrated-circuits/microcontrollers.html


----------



## DavidFelipe

fernandob dijo:


> estuve mirando la pagina , tienen pocos pic, pero menos de 2 u$
> http://www.taydaelectronics.com/ic-integrated-circuits/microcontrollers.html



Como puedo comprar alli? soy de colombia y aqui no se usa el codigo postal


----------



## zopilote

DavidFelipe dijo:


> Como puedo comprar alli? soy de colombia y aqui no se usa el codigo postal


Si en tu localidad no tienen codigo postal, solo indica tu dirección correcta, y hasta con indicaciones breves como llegar a tu domicilio.


----------



## SERGIOD

DavidFelipe dijo:


> Como puedo comprar alli? soy de colombia y aqui no se usa el codigo postal



de que país es esta pagina 
Hola Lolo2n3055 si es de singappur el costo de envió sera caro


----------



## lolo2n3055

Creo que esta en Singapur


----------



## enbudle

davidfelipe, quisiera decirle que en colombia si se usa el codigo p, mira aqui, http://www.codigopostal4-72.com.co/codigosPostales/  . no recuerdo de que va el tema, pero si quieres comprar por que no intentas aqui http://www.sigmaelectronica.net/  o aqui http://www.electronicaavs.com/

a todo esto, me entro la curiosidad. como hacen para separar el encapsulado de el chip??


----------



## alaraune

Para los que quieren saber el costo de envio, en la pagina solo hagan una compra, claro, sin llegar a la parte de ingresar los datos de pago y el sistema les dará los costos.
Varian los costos pero van de 4 a 6 dolares creo, y de 7 a 16 semanas de llegada por correo registrado o estandar.
Aquí una prueba de compra:



Aquí la prueba de compra:


----------



## lolo2n3055

Por lo que veo depende del país, a España el envió cuesta 0.70€


----------



## ernestogn

Vintage o falsificado?
este TIP 36A me lo trajeron la semana pasada.


*es igualito al datashet de 1984 
*

encima dice ARG (sera fabricado en el gran buenos aires?)

lo compraron en una casa de electrónica que tiene largo mas de 40 años
aun cabe la posibilidad de que sea el ultimo TIP36A de los 70' que quedo olvidado en algun cajon!!


----------



## Tacatomon

ernestogn dijo:


> Vintage o falsificado?
> este TIP 36A me lo trajeron la semana pasada.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 67739
> 
> *es igualito al datashet de 1984
> *Ver el archivo adjunto 67734
> 
> encima dice ARG (sera fabricado en el gran buenos aires?)
> 
> lo compraron en una casa de electrónica que tiene largo mas de 40 años
> aun cabe la posibilidad de que sea el ultimo TIP36A de los 70' que quedo olvidado en algun cajon!!



Si así está en realidad como lo muestra la foto... Mmm. Con el paso del tiempo debió de haberse puesto muy opaco. A menes que estuviese embarrado de grasa de silicón.

¿Quien más? 

Saludos!


----------



## crimson

¡Es un pedazo de historia! Ponelo en una vitrina. Saludos C


----------



## palomo

Si puedes guardarlo mejor, dentro de unos años algun coleccionista te dara buen dinero


----------



## ernestogn

ustedes opinan que es original ,'¡¡¡¡''
ya lo solde,. aun no le aplico tension. _^


----------



## Cacho

ernestogn dijo:


> Vintage o falsificado?
> este TIP 36A me lo trajeron la semana pasada.
> 
> lo compraron en una casa de electrónica que tiene largo mas de 40 años
> aun cabe la posibilidad de que sea el ultimo TIP36A de los 70' que quedo olvidado en algun cajon!!


¡Vintage!
Es de cuando TI fabricaba transistores acá.


----------



## ernestogn

y yo lo solde!!
es como sacar del empaaue un superman enojado del  73 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




el miercoles voy a ver si le puedo comprar otros iguales.


----------



## San Fernando

Que opinan de estos IRFP250n , me volaron varios con +/- 55 v


----------



## Tacatomon

waterfall dijo:


> Que opinan de estos IRFP250n , me volaron varios con +/- 55 v



No están nada mal. Solo que en los que he "observado" el chip de silicio está sobre uno de sus vértices (Un IRF640 y similares).

Yo diría que si es original.


----------



## moises95

¿Como se abren los transistores 2n3055? He intentado despegar la taadera pero no se puede.ç

Si no los he tirado tengo 4 2n3055 estropeados de un amplificador Fapesa bastante antiguo, quiero saber si eran originales o falsificados. Creo que la marca de estos era toshiba, tengo que mirar.

He conprodo unos 2n3055 nuevos y uno de ellos no tiene la tapadera plana sino un poco elevada por el medio. ¿Esque los hay de varias formas?


----------



## zopilote

Si no se destapan apretandolos con un alicate, pueda que son buenos(yo los meto sierra), y no mencionas que marca son los que compraste (el de sombrero hinchado es falso).


----------



## moises95

zopilote dijo:


> Si no se destapan apretandolos con un alicate, pueda que son buenos(yo los meto sierra), y no mencionas que marca son los que compraste (el de sombrero hinchado es falso).



Despues miro y publico las  marcas y demas, pues compré mas de 4 y uno de ellos o varios eran de sombrero inchado o creo que la mayoria .


----------



## moises95

Tengo 2 toshiba, uno de sombrero no plano y otro de sombrero plano, ademas tengos otros 2n3055 de ST que no estoy seguro, otro de la marca SM y otro antiguo de la marca toshiba, haber si estos son originales. 

Decidme si no se ven las imagenes, alamejor tardan un poco en cargar completamente

Toshiba 1: Este es el del sombrero que no es plano, que el grosor del transistor es demasiado comparado con los otros transistores, creo que es un poco falso, creo que hasta le faltan letras .













Toshiba 2: Aquí las fotos del que tiene el sombrero plano. 









Toshiba 3: El del amplificador Vieta (Me equivoce y dije que era fapesa)  Tiene sus años el transistor, haber que me decis si es original o falso. 













Un transistor de la marca SM tambien del amplificador Vieta. 





Transistor ST: haber si este st que compré hace poco es original o falso a simple vista. 










Ecepto los del vieta, son nuevos los 2n3055, pedí 4 y me dieron los 2 ST y 2 Toshiba, uno de spobrero plano y el otro de sobreno no plano





zopilote dijo:


> (el de sombrero hinchado es falso).



Tiene un grosor por la parte del colector que es la chapa, donde los agujeros muy grande, el doble y poco mas que el de uno original, eso ademas del sombrero inchado


----------



## lolo2n3055

moises95 dijo:


> ¿Como se abren los transistores 2n3055? He intentado despegar la taadera pero no se puede.ç
> 
> Si no los he tirado tengo 4 2n3055 estropeados de un amplificador Fapesa bastante antiguo, quiero saber si eran originales o falsificados. Creo que la marca de estos era toshiba, tengo que mirar.
> 
> He conprodo unos 2n3055 nuevos y uno de ellos no tiene la tapadera plana sino un poco elevada por el medio. ¿Esque los hay de varias formas?



Aki unas fotos de un 2n3055 Toshiba ( MAS FALSO QUE FALSO) el cual se le cayo la tapadera sola después de un buen calenton a causa de un cortocircuito:enfadado:.

Una forma, para abrirlos ,observando lo sucedido, seria dándole muchísimo calor con algún soplete o algo por el estilo, siempre y cuando sean como este, FALSO.


Ver el archivo adjunto 57117

Ver el archivo adjunto 57118

Ver el archivo adjunto 57119

_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/transistores-falsificados-4951/index28.html#post529616_


----------



## moises95

lolo2n3055 dijo:


> Aki unas fotos de un 2n3055 Toshiba ( MAS FALSO QUE FALSO) el cual se le cayo la tapadera sola después de un buen calenton a causa de un cortocircuito:enfadado:.
> 
> Una forma, para abrirlos ,observando lo sucedido, seria dándole muchísimo calor con algún soplete o algo por el estilo, siempre y cuando sean como este, FALSO.



  y esos tienen  el sombrero inchado? 

Voy a probar a calentarlos haber si se le sabre la tapadera, pero si se les abre ¿Se estropea el transistor?


----------



## Tavo

moises95 dijo:


> pero si se les abre ¿Se estropea el transistor?


 

... Y... depende, si le dás fuego directo con un soplete... no esperes que tenga mucha vida después..  Pero si abrís un transistor con una sierra o amoladora con disco de corte, no pasa nada, el transistor va a seguir andando como nada. En fin, la "tapa" no cumple ninguna función específica, solo proteger el dispositivo..

Saludos.


----------



## lolo2n3055

moises95 dijo:


> y esos tienen  el sombrero inchado?



Vease la foto, si son de ``SOMBRERO INCHADO´´

Ver el archivo adjunto 57117

Oye que lo del SOPLETE lo decia por  decir. Te repito que a mi 2N3055 se le cayo la tapa por ESCESO DE CALOR:enfadado: causa de un cortocircuito prolongado en el tiempo Y POR LA MALA CALIDAD DEL TRANSISTOR, así que no pretendas usarlo después, si te decides a meterle un soplete o algo por el estilo.


----------



## moises95

lolo2n3055 dijo:


> Vease la foto, si son de ``SOMBRERO INCHADO´´
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 57117
> 
> Oye que lo del SOPLETE lo decia por  decir. Te repito que a mi 2N3055 se le cayo la tapa por ESCESO DE CALOR:enfadado: causa de un cortocircuito prolongado en el tiempo, así que no pretendas usarlo después.



Si, se ve que tiene el sombrero inchado ¿no?  y parece que tiene mucho grosor donde los 2 agujeros, es como el mio, super falso

Ya, si le meto calor despues no los usaré

He probado a pegarle golpes a uno pero no hay manera de abrilo, el de la marca SM. ahora el del sobrero inchado seguro que se cae  :enfadado: 

Voy a comprar un TDA2050 que voy a armarlo, haber si me dan el brillante de patillas gruesa-finas o me dan uno original, cuando lo tenga subiré fotos haber si es original.


----------



## Tavo

moises95 dijo:


> Voy a comprar un TDA2050 que voy a armarlo, haber si me dan el brillante de patillas gruesa-finas o me dan uno original, cuando lo tenga subiré fotos haber si es original.


Cuando publiques la foto yo te voy a confirmar si es original o falsificado, sinó mirá mi firma...  

Heredada de 2M. 

Saludos!


----------



## zopilote

Esos transistores Toshiba, ya dejaron de fabricarse hace mas de 15 años, por lo que todo lo que se pueda comprar con esta marca son falsos, son transistores remarcados de alguna fabrica china o de malaysia  que algunos vivos los compran y lo serigrafian con un pesimo acabado, que se borra con el dedo, y es la culpa que frustren el desarrollo de los novatos, pues es a ellos a quienes los embaucan.
El que tiene ST, si son autenticos, pero como todo lo demas transistores no se acercan a las caracteristicas de antaño, solo lo fabrican por que son populares y tienen buena ventas. Uno se da cuenta que fueron fabricados para el pueblo, por que cuando lo pide el ejercito si les venden un 2N3055 de verdad (miedo al fusil). Nosotros tenemos que conformarnos con productos que solo duraran unos cuantos meses, sin tener la certeza que nuestros circuitos saldran andando a la primera.


----------



## Cacho

moises95 dijo:


> Tengo 2 toshiba...ademas tengos otros 2n3055 de ST que no estoy seguro, otro de la marca SM y otro antiguo de la marca toshiba...


Los ST, el SM y el Toshiba viejo (con la marca en manuscrita) son originales.
Las fotos del otro Toshiba, marcado en letra de imprenta mayúscula, es falso.
Lo que sí, te apuesto a que el SM tiene una ganancia de 10 o cosa así. Te va a servir de poco. Del Toshiba original no sé, pero no creo que tenga mucho más de 20-30 de ganancia (me tocó medir transistores viejos y siempre anduvieron por ahí)

Los sombreros planos o curvos no son un indicativo seguro de nada, aunque en general se fabrican planos (diría que en más del 90% de los casos) en estos días.



Tavo dijo:


> En fin, la "tapa" no cumple ninguna función específica, solo proteger el dispositivo..


Nopi nopi. Sí que cumplen una función además de proteger. Probá de sacarle (con mucho cuidado) el sombrerito a uno y ponelo a funcionar a la luz. Después ponelo a trabajar en lo oscuro y me contás si cambia .

@Zopilote: La diferencia de los 3055 de hace 30 años a esta parte es más que nada la disipación. En aquel entonces no podían hacer pastillas de silicio chiquitas y que manejaran la corriente que debían, con lo que por el tamaño (casi 5mm*5mm=25mm²) estimo que esas viejas versiones rondarían los 180-200W de disipación. Los modernos tienen pastillas de unos 3,5mm*3,5mm (12,25mm²) y la disipación se ajusta mucho más a la que declara el datasheet (120W). Simplemente son "víctimas" del progreso.
Hoy hay otros transistores con pastillas mucho más grandes y similares a las viejas de los 3055, como el MJ15003 por ejemplo, que manejan 200 o 250W. Si querés castigarlos como a los viejos 3055 andá por uno de esos "fortachones".

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Ajá.... no sabía eso Cacho...  Yo hablé nomás por pura lógica, pero por lo visto falló.

Bueno, de cualquier forma yo tenía razón, dije que la función era "proteger", lo que no dije es "de la luz"...  

Saludos.


----------



## zopilote

Cacho dijo:


> Los ST, el SM y el Toshiba viejo (con la marca en manuscrita) son originales.
> Las fotos del otro Toshiba, marcado en letra de imprenta mayúscula, es falso.
> Lo que sí, te apuesto a que el SM tiene una ganancia de 10 o cosa así. Te va a servir de poco. Del Toshiba original no sé, pero no creo que tenga mucho más de 20-30 de ganancia (me tocó medir transistores viejos y siempre anduvieron por ahí)
> 
> @Zopilote: La diferencia de los 3055 de hace 30 años a esta parte es más que nada la disipación. En aquel entonces no podían hacer pastillas de silicio chiquitas y que manejaran la corriente que debían, con lo que por el tamaño (casi 5mm*5mm=25mm²) estimo que esas viejas versiones rondarían los 180-200W de disipación. Los modernos tienen pastillas de unos 3,5mm*3,5mm (12,25mm²) y la disipación se ajusta mucho más a la que declara el datasheet (120W). Simplemente son "víctimas" del progreso.
> Hoy hay otros transistores con pastillas mucho más grandes y similares a las viejas de los 3055, como el MJ15003 por ejemplo, que manejan 200 o 250W. Si querés castigarlos como a los viejos 3055 andá por uno de esos "fortachones".
> 
> Saludos




Es un buen consejo eso de mirar a otros codigos, solo que si le dices eso a un novato, te tomara media hora explicando que son mejores al 2N3055, tanto en disipacion como en sus caracteristicas, y cuando escuchan el precio, es alli donde esta radica la raiz del asunto.

   Hace mas de 30 años ya existia la tecnologia de los chip de silicio y entonces los fabricantes mejoraron en miniaturizarlo y lo dejaron con 2.5mmX2.5mm en los 2N3055, la disipacion de la oblea no era tanto asunto, ellos quieren que se te queme, y compres otro para reparar tu circuito, en eso se basa la economia, si siguieran fabricando los fierros 2N3055 se irian a la bancarota, y con eso que el transistor se le bajo el precio, le veian como un buen prospecto para todo circuito.
 Y si quieres algo bueno que te cueste, ese y otros es lo que uno rescata con los años.
 Lo de hfe es otro tema, todos lo 2N3055 de los ST tienen una lectura de 65 hasta los 150 y no exixten los de ganancia 10 (a menos que lo compres en el deshuesadero), y lo de la marcas antiguas como toshiba ( que fabrica otros codigos) y el SM ya son imposibles de conseguir.


----------



## Tavo

Para mi, el 2N3055 hoy en día es totalmente obsoleto, es más, no entiendo como lo siguen fabricando... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hay transistores mucho mejores que ese, y si tu circuito requiere un buen transistor 2N3055, entonces ponele un MJ15003 y asunto arreglado. Es así de simple, no vale la pena discutir por eso... Y creería que los militares ya dejaron de usar el 2N3055 hace años; no creo que un equipo "actual" necesite de un 2N3055 "calidad militar" para funcionar, porque hay transistores mucho mejores que ese, por lejos.
Es más o menos como entrenar al abuelito de 80 años para correr una maratón... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tavo dijo:


> Para mi, el 2N3055 hoy en día es totalmente obsoleto, es más, no entiendo como lo siguen fabricando...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hay transistores mucho mejores que ese, y si tu circuito requiere un buen transistor 2N3055, entonces ponele un MJ15003 y asunto arreglado. Es así de simple, no vale la pena discutir por eso... Y creería que los militares ya dejaron de usar el 2N3055 hace años; no creo que un equipo "actual" necesite de un 2N3055 "calidad militar" para funcionar, porque hay transistores mucho mejores que ese, por lejos.



Tavo, a ver si lo entendés:
Esto no tiene que ver con que sea obsoleto, o de metal o con bombachas floreadas.
Cada dispositivo tiene un conjunto de especificaciones técnicas que lo hacen apto para algunas cosas y no apto para otras. Cuando ALGUIEN QUE SABE hace un *diseño para producción en serie*, no solo analiza que las especificaciones cumplan con el margen necesario, sino también que no se excedan (sobredimensionamiento) mas de la cuenta, POR QUE ESO CUESTA MUCHA PLATA!!!! que nunca se va a recuperar en un mercado tan competitivo como el actual, y eso es una perdida monetaria para la empresa. Si te fijás en la web de onsemi vas a ver que un 2N3055 vale U$S 1.008 mientras que un MJ15003 vales U$S 2.015...o sea... EL DOBLE!!! (ojo que estos precios son por unidad, por "montón" son mas baratos, pero la escala es la misma). En un amplificador que lleva 4 transistores y su fabrican 100000 unidades (pensá solo en los PCB) una producción sale 400000 dólares (casi medio millón ) mas cara una que otra SIN NINGUNA VENTAJA OPERATIVA o competitiva.

Vos planteás tus convicciones desde el punto de vista de alguien que tiene un hobby, pero los componentes electrónicos NO SE DISEÑAN para hobbistas, sino para aplicaciones comerciales, industriales y militares... y en todas esas aplicaciones hay un diseño que respalda la funcionalidad del producto.

Si vos querés reemplazar un 2N3055 por un MJ15003 en un amplificador de 40W para tu casa, está perfecto!!! Pero no esperés que un ingeniero medianamente coherente mande a producción un diseño con esas características, por que la empresa se funde en dos meses  y el se queda sin laburo (y el 90% de los técnicos que reparan ese ampli también). Y para esa gente que sabe diseñar está toda la variedad de transistores que existen.

Se entiende la idea??????


----------



## Cacho

zopilote dijo:


> ...y cuando escuchan el precio, es alli donde esta radica la raiz del asunto.


Pero no se puede tener todo... Como bien decías, si querés algo mejor, pagalo. No queda otra.


zopilote dijo:


> Hace mas de 30 años ya existia la tecnologia de los chip de silicio y entonces los fabricantes mejoraron en miniaturizarlo y lo dejaron con 2.5mmX2.5mm en los 2N3055, la disipacion de la oblea no era tanto asunto, ellos quieren que se te queme, y compres otro para reparar tu circuito, en eso se basa la economia, si siguieran fabricando los fierros 2N3055 se irian a la bancarota, y con eso que el transistor se le bajo el precio, le veian como un buen prospecto para todo circuito.


No señor, no pretenden que se te queme. El objetivo que persiguen es que les cueste menos producirlo. Si con eso se ajusta más a las especificaciones (ya no le sobra tanto en disipación ni en corriente), no importa, mientras las cumpla.
Si el que lo usa lo pasa de rosca y lo rompe, no es problema de la fábrica sino del usuario: "Me compré este VW Escarabajo, lo anduve en la ruta a 190km/h durante todo el viaje y se me rompió. Evidentemente es un auto diseñado para romperse. Lo reparé y me metí al barro, y se encajó. Evidentemente es un auto diseñado para encajarse."


zopilote dijo:


> Lo de hfe es otro tema, todos lo 2N3055 de los ST tienen una lectura de 65 hasta los 150 y no exixten los de ganancia 10 (a menos que lo compres en el deshuesadero), y lo de la marcas antiguas como toshiba ( que fabrica otros codigos) y el SM ya son imposibles de conseguir.


Lo sé, por eso aclaré que hablaba de los transistores viejos. Los nuevos andan, en general, más cerca de 100 de ganancia.



Tavo dijo:


> Para mi, el 2N3055 hoy en día es totalmente obsoleto,  es más, no entiendo como lo siguen fabricando...


Los carros tirados por caballos tienen como 6000 años de inventados,  ¿cómo es que siguen existiendo?. Sería mejor que los cartoneros  anduvieran en helicóptero, algo mucho más avanzado y no entorpecerían el  tránsito. ¿No?.


Tavo dijo:


> Es más o menos como entrenar al abuelito de 80 años para correr una maratón...


Es como entrenar a un atleta de 20 años como se entrenaba hace 60 años y  que corra la maratón. No va a ganar, seguro, pero el entrenamiento  costó una fracción de lo que cuesta el de uno de los ganadores. Y  corrió, y llegó.

Si el objetivo es llegar rapidísimo, tiene sentido que te subas a un jet  privado (MJL21193 ~$25) y viajes los 120km de Pigüé a Bahía para hacer tus  compras. Pero vas a pagar lo que cuesta eso.
Si tenés más tiempo, usá un helicóptero (MLJ3281 ~$18). Igual es caro, pero menos.
Si no, subite a una Ferrari que te traiga a 200km/h (MJ15003 ~$15). Más barato que el helicóptero, pero es caro igual.
Si no, te subís al auto (2N3773 ~$ no sé) y viajás a 150km/h.
Si no, a la combi (2N3055 ~$8), viajás a 80km/h y pagás barato.

¿Vos en qué viajás? No me digas que en un 3055 

Saludos


----------



## SERGIOD

*Cuando ALGUIEN QUE SABE hace un diseño para producción en serie, no solo analiza que las especificaciones cumplan con el margen necesario, sino también que no se excedan (sobredimensionamiento) mas de la cuenta, POR QUE ESO CUESTA MUCHA PLATA!!!! que nunca se va a recuperar en un mercado tan competitivo como el actual*; tienes mucha razón: es como los doctores que para una simple gripe es mejor algo genérico que te va a curar y no una pastilla que a la larga te puede enfermar mucho más


----------



## Tavo

Por favor Sergio, acostumbrate a *CITAR* los textos de otros, porque así resaltados en negrita se hace una confusión bárbara; no cuesta nada, es solo cambiar de botón. Citando se entiende mucho mejor. 

Gracias.

Ejemplo:


SERGIOD dijo:


> Ezavalla dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuando ALGUIEN QUE SABE hace un diseño para producción en serie, no solo analiza que las especificaciones cumplan con el margen necesario, sino también que no se excedan (sobredimensionamiento) mas de la cuenta, POR QUE ESO CUESTA MUCHA PLATA!!!! que nunca se va a recuperar en un mercado tan competitivo como el actual...
> 
> 
> 
> Tienes mucha razón: es como los doctores que para una simple gripe es mejor algo genérico que te va a curar y no una pastilla que a la larga te puede enfermar mucho más
Hacer clic para expandir...

-----------------------------------------------------------

Tienen mucha razón Eduardo y Cacho. Entendido perfectamente, es una cuestión de economía y en mi planteo no había pensado en la producción en serie como en fábricas, ni en los costos de ambos dispositivos.


----------



## DavidFelipe

Totalmente en desacuerdo en lo que dice el compañero tavo de que el transistor 2n3055 es casi obsoleto, aun tiene varias aplicaciones INCLUSO para hobbystas como dice ezavalla, mucho mas se le sacara provecho en empresas y los ingenieros que conocen a fondo los requerimientos de X dispositivo y si este los cumple, todos sabemos que existen miles de referencias de transistores, y todos han de tener su uso "especial" es decir para lo que mejor sirven, por ejemplo, un bc548 es muy bueno en radiodifusion, tiene algunas caracteristicas que lo destacan de los demas como el 2n2222 (sin mucha diferencia) pero como pre amplificador no va muy bien, asi pasa con todos los transistores y como dijo ezavalla, de no conocer esto las empresas, no perderian lotes de produccion en un dispositivo "obsoleto"


----------



## Tavo

*Un BC548 para RF!!!*    (Cacho, se te escapó un paciente.. )

Me parece que no es el transistor más apropiado para RF, creo que el 2N2222 sí está diseñado para altas frecuencias, así como el BF494... Usaría cualquier otro menos un 548.


----------



## el-rey-julien

si Octavio el BC548 también sirve para rf 
mira aqui https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/transmisor-simple-fm-construccion-2130/


----------



## DOSMETROS

Y se lo utiliza en Video a 10 Mhz


----------



## Tavo

Gracias por el dato, pero particularmente me resisto a usar un 548 en RF. Pienso que es como usar un teléfono para sacar fotos: Seguramente servirá, pero no es lo mejor... 

Particularmente para RF siempre he usado el 2N2222 encapsulado metálico o el BF494, ambos no me dieron problemas, muy estables en todos los circuitos. Claro, trabajando a más de 100Mhz.

Ahora lo único que falta es que me digan que el 548 también lo usan en la banda de 2.4Ghz de los celulares...


----------



## el-rey-julien

> Ahora lo único que falta es que me digan que el 548 también lo usan en la banda de 2.4Ghz de los celulares...


sabes que si¡¡¡         (no mentira)
el BF494 no funciona bien para 330mhz pero el bfr90 y el 92 chuiiiii andan un espectáculo


----------



## crimson

Me permito disentir: el BC548 es uno de los transistores más "truchificados" del mercado. Si tengo que hacer algo en RF primero mido su hfe y luego lo hago oscilar con un cristal de 11,06 M que tengo por ahí. _Resulta que no todos oscilan..._ Una vez, por curiosidad, agarré uno y lo hice andar con el generador de señales *y se murió a los 2,5 MHz*.  De allí provenga la desconfianza de Tavo (y la mía) Saludos C


----------



## DavidFelipe

Buenas, nombre el bc548 porque se usa en equipos de rf, tavo tiene razon, no es el mas apropiado pero si me parece mejor (en la practica) que el 2n2222 claro que hay otros mas adecuados incluso que son estandar en marcas comerciales que estan nombrados en el tema de la construccion del radio transmisor  no me escapé de nadie, hay que leer antes de colocar una respuesta 

Una pregunta, existe algun celular que opere a 2,4 Ghz? que yo sepa la maxima banda movil es de 2100 Mhz y NO es para voz sino para datos como las tecnologias 4G y CDMA que alcanzan entre 1800 Mhz y los 2100 pero la que llega a 2100Mhz es con HPSDA que son frecuencias para datos de alta velocidad, o el wimax (se usa en estados unidos con equipos CDMA) pero un celular convencional (que yo sepa) cuatribanda la mayor es de 1900 Mhz corrijanme si me equivoco o estoy desubicado


----------



## moises95

Hablando de los 2N3055 de toshiba con el sombrero hinchado, como dijisteis que son falsificados y se le cae el sombrero... me entro ganas de abrir uno que tengo hinchado, entonces cogí alicates y me puse a golpes con el filo de la mesa,  ,  1, 2 , 3 y sombrero fuera 

Dejo unas cuantas fotos del muy falsificado 2n3055 :enfadado::enfadado:

1-



2-



3-



En esta ultima le he quitado la pasta esa blanca


----------



## juan moscoso

Hola a todos.

Les cuento mi experiencia, resulta que estoy armando un amplificador QSC1700 y he tenido un problema con los transistores de salida que manejan la parte negativa los NPN 2SC3858, estos creo que me desbalancean el voltage, pues la fuente entrega + - 77VDC y cuando tomo la medida en la targeta de control el voltage que me da es de +93 y -36VDC, he retirado los transitores de salida y medi sus ganancias y miren lo que encontre:  

Se ven logicas, ò no?:

NPN 2SC3858
1) 18
2) 18
3) 20
4) 10
5) 2

PNP 2SA1494
1) 85
2) 77
3) 63
4) 76
5) 70


Segun el datasheed deberia tener una*hFE Rank Y(50to100), P(70to140), G(90to180)

alguien me puede explicar que significa el rango en Y, en P y en G.

porque el transistor PNP 2SA1494 esta dentro del el rango denominado Y, pero que significa que es original?

Si es asi entonces el transistor NPN 2SC3858 es como dicen por hay Trucho ò falsificado...

Gracias.


----------



## johenrod

cordial saludo,,
veo refunfuñar por el amado 2N3055, bueno - alabados sean los que aun pueden conseguir los 2N3055 Toshiba originales.
en mi caso particular he necesitado estos para elaborar unos reguladores de voltaje y lo que hay en el comercio no llegan ni a la mitad de la eficiencia de los originales.
un saludo enorme desde Colombia....


----------



## DOSMETROS

¿ Y por que no los TIP35 que es mas facil conseguirlos originales ?

Saludos !


----------



## juisro

Hola , alguien compro aqui . 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260898768814&ssPageName=ADME:L:COSI:US:1123


----------



## maton00

perdon pero no parece ser original gran parte de lo que vende(vee las quejas y las fotos de lo que vende)


----------



## moises95

Tengo unos tip31C de Morotorola, creo que son superfalsos, estan totalmente brillantes por la parte de atras, un espejo. ¿O es que los de motorola son así?


----------



## zeta_bola_1

si son 0km son falsos, motorola no fabrica mas, ahora son ON


----------



## moises95

Pongo fotos para que los veais:

TIP31 de motorola, superbrillante por atras:

http://imageshack.us/f/14/dscn2050l.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/220/dscn2051jh.jpg/


Los tip32, tengo 3 distintos, y uno en color verde 

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/28/dscn2057q.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/713/dscn2058l.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/171/dscn2055t.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/651/dscn2054z.jpg/


----------



## maton00

parecen originales corresponden con los modelos mas viejos


----------



## moises95

¿Y ese verde de que marca es? Es muy raro


----------



## DavidFelipe

Yo pienso que ese tip31 es falso, su disipador trasero esta sobredimensionado e irregular, yn las letras torcidas :S total un tip31 no es caro.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

verdes he tenido tips, grisaseos claritos tambien


----------



## San Fernando

Atencion IRF9240 falsos: comprados en tres casas diferentes del gran Buenos Aires, ninguno anda, ojo que el test del tester y apagar puenteando algunos casi lo pasan (varia muy poco la resistencia).
Son todos de la misma partida,aparentemente una de las ultimas que entro, lo tienen la mayoria de las casas de electronica zona norte


----------



## R-Mario

Quiero comentarles que los LM3886 por desgracia tambien los falsifican (al menos aca en mexico) hace poco compre un par en... mmm: bueno lo voy a decir *AG electronica*"  y pues nada que bien falso, primeramente no lo crei por el precio (80 pesos algo asi como 6 dolares) pero cuando vi su matricula pintada con tinta blanca e impresa toda borrosa pues ahi empezaron mis dudad, y cuando arme el circuito pues se escucharon bien duraten un rato pero calentaron muchisimo y al poco rato dejo de hacer ruido, se apagaban, deje que se enfriaran y lo mismo, en fin compre uno en un local chiquito y este traia la matricula impresa como con laser y resulta que lo monte en el mismo PCB y este suena magnifico y no se calienta, aca les pongo una foto.

Mañana veo si me animo a romper mi lm3886tf falso que me costo 6 dolares


----------



## moises95

Tengo un LM1875 de 20W que se calienta muchisimo, esta con un disipador de Intel Pentium 4 y se calienta que quema el disipador, le he tenido que poner un ventilador. Sonar suna bastante bien, poca distorcion y muy fuerte. No me he fijado en como esta la tinta, tendré que ver


¿Será falsificado? ¿Sabeis si falsifican los lm1875?


----------



## R-Mario

Mi hermano moises95 hoy dia todo se puede falsificar, ahora el tema esta en saber identificar lo falso de lo genuino "cosa que se vuelve cada ves mas dificil".

El disipador lo tienes con ventilador?? Y el integrado lo tienes con grasa de transferencia de calor??

En fin mientras suene bien pues hay que darle  hasta que se acabe :


----------



## moises95

Ajna dijo:


> El disipador lo tienes con ventilador?? Y el integrado lo tienes con grasa de transferencia de calor??



Sin grasa de transferencia de calor, ¿Tengo que ponerla o no pasa nada? el disipador esta con ventilador y se calienta menos pero sin ventilador se pone ardiendo



Ajna dijo:


> En fin mientras suene bien pues hay que darle  hasta que se acabe :



Mientras suene bien a darle bien dado lo que dure  ,  cuanto aguantará...


----------



## djwash

Si no tenes grasa podes ponerle esa goma gris que viene en los transistores y diodos en fuentes ATX de PC, supuestamente funciona mejor esa goma que la grasa blanca...


----------



## shadown

moises95 dijo:


> Sin grasa de transferencia de calor, ¿Tengo que ponerla o no pasa nada?



Como Regla de buen uso, es preferible siempre usar tu disipador el que  sea, con su grasa disipadora, las hay de base silicona que es la blanca o  la de base de plata(cara a mas no poder) que es mucho mejor, todo  depende de cuanto quieras invertir




> el disipador esta con ventilador y se calienta menos pero sin ventilador se pone ardiendo



Aunque suene que me burlo de ti, no lo es, imagina que estas en el sol a 50 C y sin abanico.... y luego te ponen un abanico industrial enfrente, como te sentiras?? 
asi se siente el integrado



> Mientras suene bien a darle bien dado lo que dure  ,  cuanto aguantará...



Pues si de quemarlo se trata adelante, y si aparecen unas lucecitas por dentro aunque tu diseno no lleve luces, no te preocupes, son piesas chinas.... ya trean fuegos artificiales


----------



## moises95

shadown dijo:


> Aunque suene que me burlo de ti, no lo es, imagina que estas en el sol a 50 C y sin abanico.... y luego te ponen un abanico industrial enfrente, como te sentiras??
> asi se siente el integrado



Eso no lo entiendo, Si estoy al sol 50º y me traen el abanico industrial pues me quedo agusto, muy fresquito, igual que el intregrado, le quito el calor al disipador entonces se enfria el integrado. ¿No?



shadown dijo:


> Pues si de quemarlo se trata adelante, y si aparecen unas lucecitas por dentro aunque tu diseno no lleve luces, no te preocupes, son piesas chinas.... ya trean fuegos artificiales



 , bueno, yo creo que disipando más nos ahorramos encender los fuegos artificiales, si se calienta mas, pues a disipar más, eso creo yo 

Después puede ocurrir que nos salga mal la cosa...


----------



## R-Mario

shadown dijo:


> Pues si de quemarlo se trata adelante, y si aparecen unas lucecitas por dentro aunque tu diseno no lleve luces, no te preocupes, son piesas chinas.... ya trean fuegos artificiales





Amen.

Por cierto opino que deberian hacer una lista de las casas de electronica que venden piezas piratas.

AG esta del asco, muchas cosas piratas, usadas y bastante caras.

Master a veces tiene cosas originales y a muy buenos precios pero otras veces tambien tiene cosas bien piratas aunque igual bastante baratas.

Steren pues nunca me ha salido algun componente pirata, lo que si es que tiene precios como para gente rica

Nomas chequen esta imagen con calidad horrible  es que la hice rapido

Precio del TIP31

Steren -- > 8 + IVA Original "comprobado por mi"
AG       --> 8.61 + IVA "Pirata comprobado por mi"
Master --> 4.35 + IVA "Original comprobado por mi"

:enfadado: Ya estoy pensando en deducir impuestos con esto de los componentes.


----------



## moises95

Hablando del lm falsificado, me dijisteis lo de la mica... pero el integrado arde, pongo el dendo y eso achicharra, el disipador muy caliente, (y es de pentium4) con un ventilador de fuente. 

Ya no se que hacer para disipar la clase de falsificacion de ese integrado, no solo se calienta el integrado, esque ambien el puente rectificador que va sobrado en amperios, y el transformador se pone templado. 

A mi me parece que hasta consume mas de lo norma y por eso achicharra tanto:enfadado:.

¿Sera trucho? A mi me parece que supertrucho. :enfadado:


----------



## R-Mario

Lo curioso es que si fuese falso, ya hubiera reventado, a no ser que sea un falso muy buen diseñado y con mucha galleta


----------



## moises95

Ajna dijo:


> Lo curioso es que si fuese falso, ya hubiera reventado, a no ser que sea un falso muy buen diseñado y con mucha galleta



 quieres decir que el integrado esta aguantando la brasa porque es original ¿Verdad? 

 entonces tiene que haber manera de disipar todo ese calor, pero no se como


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

moises95 dijo:


> entonces tiene que haber manera de disipar todo ese calor, pero no se como


Y por que no ponés una foto de lo que has hecho...con varias vistas. No vaya a ser que estés haciendo algún desastre y nosotros estemos adivinando tonteras...


----------



## moises95

ezavalla dijo:


> Y por que no ponés una foto de lo que has hecho...con varias vistas. No vaya a ser que estés haciendo algún desastre y nosotros estemos adivinando tonteras...



Subo las fotos desde 2 vistas. Las pongo en zip para no reducir la resolución 

Ver el archivo adjunto photo.zip


----------



## DOSMETROS

Eso seguramente está oscilando (es en alta frecuencia , no audible) , disipa potencia al cuete y se recalienta . . . hasta morir . . .


----------



## Yónixon

Concuerdo con DOSMETROS, seguramente está oscilando en alta frecuencia o en frecuencias subsónicas. Ya que (sin ofender, es una crítica constructiva) el cableado está malo, debes mejorarlo o hacer un PCB bueno.
En aplicaciones de audio, los cableados y circuitos impresos deben ser muy cuidados, ya que algo mal seguramente producirá ruidos.

También podría ser que se estén alimentando con un voltaje mayor al nominal.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ya va a llegar a hacer un impreso , empezó armando en el aire estilo araña , otros que parecian un Meccano y este al menos tiene plaqueta , seguramente los cables largos esos del integrado lo hagan oscilar.

Moises95 le pone voluntad y experimenta mucho


----------



## Yónixon

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Moises95 le pone voluntad y experimenta mucho



Eso no lo dudo. 
Así se aprende, experimentando, estudiando y, porqué no, quemando cosas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

moises95 dijo:


> Subo las fotos desde 2 vistas. Las pongo en zip para no reducir la resolución


Moisés: hacele caso a Dosmetros y a Yonixon. Ese montaje te va a volver loco! El chip está oscilando y por eso se calienta.
Tomate un descanso, aprendé a hacer un PCB y usá el de mnicolau para montarlo. Te va a funcionar bien... si es que ya no te has comido el chip.

Saludos!


----------



## el-rey-julien

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ya va a llegar a hacer un impreso , *empezó armando en el aire estilo araña ,* otros que parecian un Meccano y este al menos tiene plaqueta , seguramente los cables largos esos del integrado lo hagan oscilar.
> 
> Moises95 le pone voluntad y experimenta mucho



eso es un conocido y sofisticado sistema de armado ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ 
acá esta bien explicado https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/armado-circuitos-rf-metodo-manhattan-11847/


----------



## Yónixon

el-rey-julien dijo:


> eso es un conocido y sofisticado sistema de armado ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
> acá esta bien explicado https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/armado-circuitos-rf-metodo-manhattan-11847/



El método al que haces refencia es algo distinto al que ha usado el amigo moises95, ya que en la info quie pusiste dice: 


> "No es necesario utilizar placas de circuito impreso para construir circuitos de RF. Hay un método alternativo, en el cual un trozo de placa cubierta de cobre se utiliza como base para construir el circuito sin usar atacados ácidos."



El amigo moises sólo uso una placa común como base para pegar los componentes, a diferencia del método usado en RF que usa una placa con cobre donde se soldan los componentes a tierra (el cual además sirve de blindaje). Además de que tiene los cables demasiado largos, lo que muy seguramente le está metiendo ruidos y oscilaciones indeseadas.

*En conclusión* (como mencionó el compañero ezavalla)*: Fabricar un PCB, o usar una placa perfortada para hacer las conexiones.*

Saludos.


----------



## moises95

Alamejor tambien lo que lo lo calienta tanto es el preamplificador que mete toda clase de ruidos (blanco, zumbidos) con el audio que yo le ponga. (El preamplificador es para el mixer, la señal que llega al mplificador es a nivel normal)

Sería  cosa de hacer estra prueba: Quitar la entrada al amplificador y dejaro unos minutos encendido haber cuanto se calienta, si se calienta, el problema es del amplificador, si no se calienta, es el pre, que esta metiendo de todo. ¿Que decis de la prueba?

Pero alamejor como decís,  puede ser esos cables tan largos que van al integrado.

Habría que probar a ver como se calienta y como no se calienta ¿No?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

moises95 dijo:


> Sería  cosa de hacer estra prueba: Quitar la entrada al amplificador y dejaro unos minutos encendido haber cuanto se calienta, si se calienta, el problema es del amplificador, si no se calienta, es el pre, que esta metiendo de todo. ¿Que decis de la prueba?


 
Pensé que así era como estabas haciendo la prueba...
Desconectá el pré y poné la entrada a masa, y ahí fijate que sucede.



moises95 dijo:


> Pero alamejor como decís,  puede ser esos cables tan largos que van al integrado.


Es lo más probable...


----------



## moises95

ezavalla dijo:


> Pensé que así era como estabas haciendo la prueba...
> Desconectá el pré y poné la entrada a masa, y ahí fijate que sucede.
> 
> 
> Es lo más probable...



He probado a no conectarle entrada, y no se calienta, con poco volumen tampoco se calienta, si le subo el volumen alto se calienta muchisimo y mas si tiene muchos graves la musica.  (Sin el preamplificador)

Quiere decir que no es de los cables, si no otra cosa, pero hay ya no se a que se debe que al meterle entrada se caliente tanto.

Actualizado

Se calienta sin meter volumen, voy a ver si se calienta sin meter entrada

sin entrada sigue igual, poniendo a masa la entrada sigue igual.

Creo que se donde esta el problema

Antes de nada el esquema:







Veis la resistencia de 1ohm de la patilla 4 (R5), pues como se me quemó al conectar la entrada al reves puse un condensador hay en vez de una resistencia nueva, creo que es eso lo que esta achicharrandome el integrado ¿Porque? Porque si quito el condensador ese sin coenctar entrada el integrado de enfria. No he probado a ponerle una resistencia y haber si calienta, pero creo que el condensador es el que la esta liando.

¿Que me decis?


----------



## DOSMETROS

+1 por los cables largos


----------



## moises95

DOSMETROS dijo:


> +1 por los cables largos



Acabo de actualizar, esque he echo un invento con un componente, he sustituido una resistencia por un condensador, creo que es el culpable de este calentamiento, mira arriba


Que tampoco son tan largos los cables, no llegarán a los 10cm sobre todo los de audio, los de alimentacion da igual, si no tendré que poner cables apantallados del integrado a la board. ¿No?

Pero ahora me interesa el invento que he hecho, cambiar una resistencia por un condensador en la zona de salida de audio. ¿Será el culpable? 


Actualizado:

Parece que al unir donde esta la resistencia, es decir, poner una alambre de un lado a otro en vez de un componente se pone ardiendo el integrado, quiere decir que el problema del calentamiento esta en la R5.

Tengo que conseguir una resistencia nueva y ver si vuelve a dar el problema de calentamiento


----------



## Tacatomon

Tu circuito está oscilando, ya que se te quemó la R5. Esa red se encarga de justamente, evitar que la salida oscile con cierto tipo de cargas.

Conclusión: Haz un montaje limpio y de preferencia, en PCB.

Saludos!


----------



## moises95

Tacatomon dijo:


> Tu circuito está oscilando, ya que se te quemó la R5. Esa red se encarga de justamente, evitar que la salida oscile con cierto tipo de cargas.
> 
> Conclusión: Haz un montaje limpio y de preferencia, en PCB.
> 
> Saludos!



La cosa es que no hacer aun hacer PCB  , entonces la R5 si vuelvo a poner la de 1ohm vuelve a funcionar sin problemas ¿No?

La cosa es que sin esa resistencia puesta suena super distorcionado y flojo 

Actualizado:

he cambiado la poralidad del condensador y ahora no se calienta nada nada. haber como sigue funcionando

Actualizado 2

Bien, se calienta bastante menos, pero al subir un 75% el volumen con los grabes bosteados desde el pc en 18dB empieza a meter chirridos, creo que es por sobrecalentamiento del integrado, bueno, ha mejorado, sin volumen no se calienta y con volumen se calienta dependiendo de cuanto el de. 

Me falta ponerle una resistencia y así irá mejor, pero se ve que los graves bosteados no le van muy bien se quema el integrado y chirria

Ahora con el audio muy bajito el disipador esta frio. Entonces es eso, oscila por R5.


----------



## CCB

Buenas alguien se ah dado cuenta que la inmensa mayoria de la serie STK ya estan descontinuados, obsoletos, buscando en la pagina semicon.sanyo.com/ encontre mas de 1600 modelos de esta serie de los cuales pocos, muy pocos aun estaban activos, todo lo anterior me da ah entender que la gran mayoria de los que hay en el mercado son truchos, falsos


----------



## Tacatomon

moises95 dijo:


> La cosa es que no hacer aun hacer PCB  , entonces la R5 si vuelvo a poner la de 1ohm vuelve a funcionar sin problemas ¿No?
> 
> La cosa es que sin esa resistencia puesta suena super distorcionado y flojo
> 
> Actualizado:
> 
> he cambiado la poralidad del condensador y ahora no se calienta nada nada. haber como sigue funcionando
> 
> Actualizado 2
> 
> Bien, se calienta bastante menos, pero al subir un 75% el volumen con los grabes bosteados desde el pc en 18dB empieza a meter chirridos, creo que es por sobrecalentamiento del integrado, bueno, ha mejorado, sin volumen no se calienta y con volumen se calienta dependiendo de cuanto el de.
> 
> Me falta ponerle una resistencia y así irá mejor, pero se ve que los graves bosteados no le van muy bien se quema el integrado y chirria
> 
> Ahora con el audio muy bajito el disipador esta frio. Entonces es eso, oscila por R5.



La oscilación *sigue*, solo que como no tienes R5, ya no calienta tu circuito. El problema ahí está. La mejor solución es hacer un buen montaje. Por lo menos, una una placa perforada, eso ayudará.

Saludos!





caucanito dijo:


> Buenas alguien se ah dado cuenta que la inmensa mayoria de la serie STK ya estan descontinuados, obsoletos, buscando en la pagina semicon.sanyo.com/ encontre mas de 1600 modelos de esta serie de los cuales pocos, muy pocos aun estaban activos, todo lo anterior me da ah entender que la gran mayoria de los que hay en el mercado son truchos, falsos




Tal como lo mencionas. La mayoría de integrados de Potencia STK ya no se fabrica más por Sanyo. Los que queda, pueden ser de lotes rezagados de fábrica (originales y muy escasos) y todo lo demás, falso. Hay un fabricante, creo que es MCM, que se encarga de hacer copias de buena calidad de estos IC´s para los que aún se dedican a repararlos. De antemano, cualquier STK que cae al taller lo regreso a su dueño. Así me evito problemas a futuro.

Saludos!!!


----------



## moises95

Tacatomon dijo:


> La oscilación *sigue*, solo que como no tienes R5, ya no calienta tu circuito. El problema ahí está. La mejor solución es hacer un buen montaje. Por lo menos, una una placa perforada, eso ayudará.
> 
> Saludos!



Pero acabo de poner el condensador y con eso se ha solucionado por lo que veo, deberia de ir bien poniendo el R5 original ¿No?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Probá en la pata 4 y a masa un electrolítico de 0,47 uF , lo vi en un amplificador comercial , me pareció una barbaridad , pero por algo era . . .


----------



## moises95

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Probá en la pata 4 y a masa un electrolítico de 0,47 uF , lo vi en un amplificador comercial , me pareció una barbaridad , pero por algo era . . .



¿entonces un electrolitico de 0,47uf a tierra en la patilla 4 evita oscilaciones tambien?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Seeeeeeeee , a lo bruto , probalo


----------



## moises95

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Seeeeeeeee , a lo bruto , probalo



 a lo bruto que queire decir que quita las oscilaciones a lo bestia, que elimina todas al maximo?? o que es eso de a lo bruto


----------



## R-Mario

A lo bruto quiere decir a lo bestia  Te deje igual??

Ya mejor hasta un PCB bonito


----------



## moises95

Ajna dijo:


> A lo bruto quiere decir a lo bestia  Te deje igual??
> 
> Ya mejor hasta un PCB bonito



Entonces eso del condensador funcioan muy bien ¿No? 

No se hacer PCB  si supiese...Bueno, meintras no oscile, no hace falta pcb 

Ahora que dure lo que dure con los inventos para evitar oscilaciones


----------



## zeta_bola_1

hay locales que venden cosas truchas, si, pero a veces no tienen la culpa. en este caso que les muestro viene marcado asi de "fabrica", compre justamente ese por que decia industria argentina, cai como un tonto

tengo por costumbre, desde la secundaria, usar el rollito de estaño, no andar cortando pedacitos (paso el estaño por dentro del carrete, saco medio metro, uso lo que necesitoy vuelvo a enrollar lo que no use, sin cortar el estaño) entonces en el manipuleo se levanto un poco el papel del carrete de plastico







se imaginaran mi sorpresa cuando levante el papel totalmente






en el pedacito de papel que falta decia made in china, pegado en la parte de atras del otro papel

una verguenza la verdad


----------



## DOSMETROS

moises95 dijo:


> Entonces eso del condensador funcioan muy bien ¿No?
> 
> No se hacer PCB  si supiese...Bueno, meintras no oscile, no hace falta pcb
> 
> Ahora que dure lo que dure con los inventos para evitar oscilaciones


 
Al final con cual método-capacitor paraste las oscilaciones  ?


----------



## moises95

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Al final con cual método-capacitor paraste las oscilaciones  ?



Con el condensador, pero prefiero poner la resistencia original, las 2 cosas paran oscilaciones, y si se calienta mucho pondre el condensador que me dijistes a tierra desde la patilla 4

Cuando ponga la resistencia original diré que tal funciona.



Otra cosa ¿Falsifican resistencias?  Por ejmplo, comrpar una resistencia de 5w y realmente es de 2w


----------



## R-Mario

No te vallas a hacer muy paranoico, falsificar significa copiar algo que tiene derechos de copia y por tanto es considerado original, por ejemplo los lm3886 tienen patentes de national y si otro fabricante intenta hacerlos eso es piratear o falsificar, ahora bien una resistencia no tiene derechos de copia ni de ningun tipo, asi que cualquiera puede fabricarlas, en este caso mas bien se habla de calidades, es decir habra fabricantes que hagan mejores resistencias o capacitores que otros. por ejemplo para nada puedes compara un capacitor nichicon contra un KSC "solo es un ejemplo".

O eso creo yo, si no que alguien nos explique


----------



## moises95

Ajna dijo:


> No te vallas a hacer muy paranoico



 No sabía muy bien que era eso de falsificar, me creia que era hacer componentes que parecen de X potencia pero realmente son de mucho menos.


----------



## lolo2n3055

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> hay locales que venden cosas truchas, si, pero a veces no tienen la culpa. en este caso que les muestro viene marcado asi de "fabrica", compre justamente ese por que decia industria argentina, cai como un tonto
> 
> tengo por costumbre, desde la secundaria, usar el rollito de estaño, no andar cortando pedacitos (paso el estaño por dentro del carrete, saco medio metro, uso lo que necesitoy vuelvo a enrollar lo que no use, sin cortar el estaño) entonces en el manipuleo se levanto un poco el papel del carrete de plastico
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> se imaginaran mi sorpresa cuando levante el papel totalmente
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en el pedacito de papel que falta decia made in china, pegado en la parte de atras del otro papel
> 
> una verguenza la verdad



Que descaro no compadre.........
 De Industrias Argentinas a Madein China...........

Yo creo que en Argentina la unica Industria que hay es la de hacer circulitos de de papel para falsificar rollos de estaño........ jajajajjajaja


----------



## R-Mario

Eso no es descaro, eso tener poca mami..


----------



## el-rey-julien

una ves en la fabrica donde trabajo cortamos una chapa de aluminio , eran para imprimir las chapitas de unos motores chinos ,le quitaban esa y le ponían la nueva chapa '' MADE IN USA'' ,trabajo a pedido de una fabrica de tornos para dentistas,
mucho atorrantes ,muchos atorrantes


----------



## fernandob

pero lo de el estaño ........sale facil......que verrrgguenzaaaaa..........

que cara de piedras.

pero es predecible, de verdad, son muchos años de mal acostumbramiento y hoy dia aun se vuelve muy dificil, por lo antes dicho.

y el ser humano se adapta, eso que ven si , es ser caraduras pero es ingenio y adaptacion.
uno intenta sobrevivir, y ve negocio en eso.

por que en realidad el montar una fabrica nacional , con gente de el pais al fin y al principio es UN NEGOCIO por eso se arma.

y cuando venis de años y años de verso , es dificilisimo, hoy dia por ejemplo, si aparece un (gil) que quiere hacer las cosas BIEN , que creen que pasaria ?? 
ya existe eso , un señor que decide alquilar un campo y cultivar la tierra y LO CAGAN  y feo , y desde el mismo estado.

yo ya lo puse alguna vez, luego de años y años de cierta cultura se vuelve dificilisimo, por que todo tu entorno, arriba, abajo  a los costados ES ASI .

el empleado es vago o busca  a ver que se puede "llevar " al final de el dia, o ya tiene calculado el hacerse en enfermo.
el vecino que si creces te mira para robarte.
el politico que si ve que creces ya calcula cobrarte mas impuestos , aunque cuando vos necesitaste algo (cloacas, energia, seguridad) NUNCA  te dio nada.

en fin.........
yo hace rato que he visto a un lado , al otro y al otro mas.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

es que la verdad me quede asi  cuando vi ese papelito. no te digo que me vuelvo loco por la scosas made in aca no mas, pero si puedo elegir y la calidad no varía elijo argentina.

el otro dia fui a comprar cable unipolar, y veo el rollo de pirelli(ese que viene en caja), que se que ahora (desde hace rato bah) viene de brasil, y le dije si no tenia otra marca. termine comprando marca josecito(la verdad no recuerdo la marca) lo unico malo que tenia era la impresion de la marca y las caracteristicas que se borraban con pasar un poco el dedo, el cable de primerisima calidad y un poquin mas barato que el pirelli


----------



## el-rey-julien

no seria la marca  kable ,esa fabrica es argentina


----------



## fernandob

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> es que la verdad me quede asi  cuando vi ese papelito.



es que es amarca oximetal es conocida ........


----------



## zeta_bola_1

el-rey-julien dijo:


> no seria la marca  kable ,esa fabrica es argentina




no te se decir, me parece recordar que era mas largo el nombre, no lo tengo conmigo como para buscarle el nombre



fernandob dijo:


> es que es amarca oximetal es conocida ........



no seria eximetal? bue, como sea, de todas formas es reconocido, lo peor de todo es que seguro si preguntaba en el negocio habia marca china mas barato, que mas seguro todavia era el mismo rollito sin el sticker ese. para el caso es lo mismo, compro en china 1000 rollitos de esos y aca le pongo el sticker zeta´s solder wire y lo vendo como made in usa y mas caro, claro


----------



## djwash

No creo que en fabrica le pongan el papelito, quizas alguien en fabrica vende los papelitos, o los hace en su casa, y se los pega a estos y los vende mas caros, todo puede pasar, aun asi no me sorprenderia...

Y por los cables, el otro dia fui a comprar unos metros de cable de 4mm2 en una ferreteria, cuando me da el cable lo miro y a ojo no era mas de 1.5mm2 mas o menos, y se lo muestro al que me atendió, y lo mira y me dice: "Me parece que estas equivocado, mira aca en el costado dice 4mm2" y le digo pero no tiene sentido este cable no tiene 4mm2 ni loco, a lo que el me responde: Si queres te doy cable de 6mm2...


----------



## Tacatomon

Ya me tocó una vez con lo del cable. Pedí AWG 14 y en casa me dí cuenta que era AWG 18...


----------



## zeta_bola_1

djwash dijo:


> No creo que en fabrica le pongan el papelito, quizas alguien en fabrica vende los papelitos, o los hace en su casa, y se los pega a estos y los vende mas caros, todo puede pasar, aun asi no me sorprenderia...



no, por supuesto, compran los rollitos, una vez aca el patron del rey julien le tira unos pesos y le pone los papelitos 

por lo del cable, ya hasta para comprar cable va a haber que llevar el calibre para medirlos?


----------



## Mastodonte Man

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> ...ya hasta para comprar cable va a haber que llevar el calibre para medirlos?



Esto me recuerda, una vez fui a un lugar donde vendian alambre magneto para los transformadores ,le pedi al señor que me dijera de que calibre era un trozo de alambre que le lleve de un trafo viejo (para saber cuantos "A" daba) y saco un anillo con muchos orificios para medir el calibre.

Como se llama ese anillo??? donde lo puedo comprar???

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien

es don cangrejo ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Tacatomon

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Esto me recuerda, una vez fui a un lugar donde vendian alambre magneto para los transformadores ,le pedi al señor que me dijera de que calibre era un trozo de alambre que le lleve de un trafo viejo (para saber cuantos "A" daba) y saco un anillo con muchos orificios para medir el calibre.
> 
> Como se llama ese anillo??? donde lo puedo comprar???
> 
> SALUDOS!!!



Seguramente lo puedes encontrar en las ferreterías grandes


----------



## zeta_bola_1

el-rey-julien dijo:


> es don cangrejo ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡




me vas a decir que no?


----------



## matijuarez

Lo que me paso a mi no se si es falsificacion,debe ser un error o maldad de algun operario..tengo transistores 2sc2235(npn) que cuando mido sus patas me da que es pnp,lo peor es que mido la ganancia como si fuera pnp y me da un valor real,nada raro.
Digo que puede ser maldad porque me imagino algun chino buscando un puñado de transistores npn del tarro antes de que les impriman el modelo y mezclandolo con los pnp..por las dudas ni lo uso como pnp.

Tambien me mandaron unos tip33c con ganancia 25 marca SEOy tip34c con ganancia 110 marca on,cuando los meti en el circuito duraron 15 segundos..cuando subi el volumen el tip 33c exploto,cuando los abri las pastillas no llegaban a 1mm por 1mm..
Ahora no me animo a probar los otros dos que me quedan,el circuito anda bien..sin los tr de salida se puede escuchar musica a muy bajo volumen..osea los tr son malisimos


----------



## Marcos Vega

Que hay de IC falsos?
He leído en varios sitios que el JRC4558 si te los venden nuevos, son todos falsos,.. es cierto?


----------



## R-Mario

Marcos Vega dijo:


> Que hay de IC falsos?
> He leído en varios sitios que el JRC4558 si te los venden nuevos, son todos falsos,.. es cierto?




Fijate que quien sabe,  yo tengo varios que he sacado de aparatos de marca y por fuera son identicos a los que he comprado nuevos, me refiero a las letras que siempre son con tinta blanca asi como que medias mal pintadas.

Lo que si es que nunca en encontrado una que diga completamente JRC4558 todos los que tengo solo dicen C4558 y tengo otros que son de fairchild creo! porque dicen KIA4558.
Por ahi encontre la otra ves una pagina donde hablan maravillas de los circuitos que producia JRC ahora conocida como NJR, que por cierto dicen es mas chambona "malechos"

La verdad desconosco como realizar pruebas en un op-amp para ver si son o no originales, aunque honestamente no creo que los piratas tengan ganas de copiar un ic tan barato y que ademas muchas otras marcas fabrican.


----------



## moises95

Si los piratas no falsifican IC baratos, entonces los LM555, NE555 y todos los baratos de ese tipo ¿siempre serán originales? ¿O hay posibilidad de encontrar falsificaciones del 555?


----------



## R-Mario

Pues yo al menos como pirata no lo haria, digo cuanto le puedo ganar a un IC que cuesta 0.1 dolares. en cambio un lm4780 que cuesta 6 dolares pues ahi si me sonaria tentador invertirle 1 dolar y ganarle 5, no crees. Pero ciertamente quien sabe, habria que ver si a alguien le ha paso eso.


----------



## ernestogn

Ajna dijo:


> Pues yo al menos como pirata no lo haria, digo cuanto le puedo ganar a un IC que cuesta 0.1 dolares. en cambio un lm4780 que cuesta 6 dolares pues ahi si me sonaria tentador invertirle 1 dolar y ganarle 5, no crees. Pero ciertamente quien sabe, habria que ver si a alguien le ha paso eso.



Es medio realativo el asunto, si la maquina de falsificar TL741 me tira 50000 por hora y tengo donde venderlos.. 

eso contra vender 9 STK . nose... no se , no me fio de  mas nada..
sobre todo por que hay montones de CI muy *feos *en venta..


----------



## rlcapo

Hola compañeros, ¿me podrían ayudar con dos TDA7294 que compre?
tienen pinta de ser original por todos lados, pero si le pasas el dedo a las letras se borran,(el de la derecha), el de la izquierda esta como cuando los compre, me salieron 8 dolares cada uno.

saludos


----------



## maton00

parecen originales pasale thinner por las letras con un algodon y tomale de nuevo fotos
saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Yo los veo Super Falsos...

Pásele el dedo, como si los tallara. Si se borra el código, a la basura.


----------



## R-Mario

Yo tengo unos de esos originales y las letras se ven como grabadas con laser porque alcanzo a apreciar los zurcos. y los numeros que estan en los circulitos estan bien centrados no como los tuyos que estan todos chuecos


----------



## maton00

por eso que le pase el thinner!
asi nos sacanmos de dudas


----------



## rlcapo

Bueno, después de pasarle thinner como por diez minutos... o aspire mucho olor y me intoxique o las letras se volvieron mas claras

saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

rlcapo dijo:


> Bueno, después de pasarle thinner como por diez minutos... o aspire mucho olor y me intoxique o las letras se volvieron mas claras
> 
> saludos




Dale nomás, se ven bien!


----------



## maton00

aunque no lo crean las letras moldeadas son de las cosas mas dificiles de piratear (claro que hay de piratas a piratas)inclusive e leido de bulbos piratas


----------



## rlcapo

entonces ¿son originales?


----------



## maton00

habria que probarlos o si eres muy hiperactivo agarra uno a martillasos,recuerda que una vez reventados no van a volver a servir.
saludos


----------



## djwash

Rlcapo, esos CI son originales, las letras son dificiles de ver a simple vista y con poca luz, no me preguntes por que.

Aunque aca los consigo a $24AR.


----------



## rlcapo

Ok, gracias por su ayuda.
saludos


----------



## gino_kgx

Buenas! Aca dejo unos ejemplos mas de TDA2050 falsificados (notese la gran diferencia en las patitas...). La primera vez que me pasa. Es una falsificación muy evidente. Tendre que fijarme mejor de ahora en mas .

*FALSO*


*ORIGINAL*


Espero que se aprecien bien las diferencias (se me complico un poco la fotografia ).

Solo agregar que compre 2 de estos falsificados, 1 jamas funciono, el otro aparentemente funciona correctamente (hasta ahora, luego de algunos meses de pruebas).

Saludos!


----------



## R-Mario

HUmmm destripa el que no funciona y asi salimos de dudas, si es falso ya estaras viendo la tipica plasta de pegamento blanco y la pequeña pastilla de silicio.


----------



## Diego German

Hola 

Bueno me quede con la duda de si estos transistores son falsos, el dueño de la electronica me dijo que eran originales  !

Los probe y funcionaron bien pero nose que me dicen ustedes 

Aqui unas fotitos de ellos.















saludos...


----------



## maton00

tomales una foto como a 45 grados de inclinacion por sobre las letras, si se ponen un poco palidas (Las letras) son originales.


----------



## JoniDf

hola una pregunta de ingenuo el vendedor / distribuidor de componentes desconoce las procedencias de estas cosas que pierden tiempo fabricandolas y no sirven ??? 0 control de calidad ! jaja capas que alguno las recoje de los lotes que desechan las fabricas y los venden jaja 
Saludos!!


----------



## Diego German

hola maton aqui estan las fotos tomadas a un angulo de 45º 





saludos...


----------



## johenrod

Diego German dijo:


> hola maton aqui estan las fotos tomadas a un angulo de 45º
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 76551
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 76552
> 
> saludos...



Bueno en realidad estos transistores son buenos  ST-Microelectronics.
Es solo que el verdadero y mejor hecho es de la Toshiba, y es muy dificil de conseguir, no se si aún lo fabriquen. Este transistor ST solo alcanza un 60% del Original por lo que hay que ajustar el diseño, colocando transistores adicionales.  miren el grosor y peso del toshiba original,, nada que ver.
saludos...


----------



## osk_rin

pues actualmente los únicos que aguantan y son originales son los ON los toshiba que andan en las tiendas son falsos...


----------



## moises95

Si comparo las medidas de un transistor con las que vienen en el datasheet ¿es posible saber si es original?

Al final de los datasheet viene muchas medidas en milimetros del transistor que busques, si comparo eas medidas con el transistor que tenga se puede saber si es original o no ¿Verdad?

Porque si las medidas del transistor que tengo no conindicen con las del datasheet es porque es falso ¿Verdad?


----------



## djwash

En los datasheet salen las medidas con cierta tolerancia, lo mas probable es que aún siendo falsos esten dentro de esas tolerancias, lo que puedes llegar a notar es que las patas de algunos componentes son mas gruesas al principio, y mas delgadas hacia la punta en los originales, en los falsos pueden ser de la misma medida a todo lo largo (finas)...

Seguro se me escapa algo mas...

Con probar no perdes nada.


----------



## johenrod

creo que aunque no seria definitivo dar mi humilde opinion, considero que si el ttor, original trae tan buen cuerpo, es por la capacidad de disipasion que debe manejar,, y esto llevado a corriente imaginate, ademas creo que aun falta una medida a la cual no se puede acceder y es el espesor,
en cuanto alos ohmios ningun transistor sabes es identico y no mediran igual...
seria bueno que pudieras conseguir uno de los originales y tomar datos, seria un buen punto de partida, creo que lo puedes conseguir en amplificadores viejos o fuentes..
saludos desde Medalllo City.


----------



## moises95

Tengo varios transistores de fuentes viejas, lo mas seguro es que sean originales, pero no he comprobado.

Si no lo he perdido, tengo tip31 y tip32 de un amplificador antiguo, pero en vez de poner tip31 ponia BC o MC, y 3 numeros, Algo así, el encapsulado era distinto, mas chico. Fui a comprar esos mismo sin saber que eran Tip31C y 32C, cuando los pedí me dijeron que ya no existen, que su equivalente ahora era el Tip31 y 32...

Mañana iré por un TDA2030, haber si el que venden es original  , miraré las letras y las patas haber. Posiblemente suba fotos para ver si es original o no, haber que le veo yo en el.


Actualizado:

Ya tengo el tda2030, las letras estan muy flojas, las patas por la punta mas chica que por el principio. Dejaré despues fotos para que me digais. Eso de las letras me da que no es original, despues vemos.

Fotos:

Vista 1: 



Vista 2:



Vista 3: *las letras*



Me parece que es falso, ¿Como lo veis?


----------



## osk_rin

moises95
solo es cuestion de leer un poco unos cuantos mensajes atras, si tu tda luce asi de la parte trasera toma como un hecho que es falso 


osk_rin dijo:


> silicio,
> primero te mostrare fotos de buena calidad y segundo te mostrare como NO! deben de lucir tus tda2050 si lucen así:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 66436


----------



## moises95

osk_rin dijo:


> moises95
> solo es cuestion de leer un poco unos cuantos mensajes atras, si tu tda luce asi de la parte trasera toma como un hecho que es falso



No , que el mio es un TDA2030, no un 20*50*  ¿Es lo mismo?


----------



## maton00

es el mismo empaque posiblemente de la misma linea de manufactura


----------



## moises95

El mio tiene no tiene esa forma cuadrada, es distinta, ¿Será original?


----------



## djwash

No te compliques la vida, que vas a tener pesadillas con componentes falsos...

Se ve original...


----------



## Neodymio

Si el TDA2050 es falso, qué ocurre? Se quema, suena bajito?
Acá pongo unas fotos de un LM338 que compré por ebay a un chino. Antes y después de pasarle el dedo.


----------



## Tacatomon

Neodymio dijo:


> Si el TDA2050 es falso, qué ocurre? Se quema, suena bajito?
> Acá pongo unas fotos de un LM338 que compré por ebay a un chino. Antes y después de pasarle el dedo.



Auch!!!

Ninguna esperanza me queda ahora para comprar componentes en Ebay o Similares.


----------



## zopilote

Neodymio dijo:


> Si el TDA2050 es falso, qué ocurre? Se quema, suena bajito?
> Acá pongo unas fotos de un LM338 que compré por ebay a un chino. Antes y después de pasarle el dedo.






Y funciona el LM338, o crees que es solo un LM317K disfrazado.


----------



## Neodymio

zopilote dijo:


> Y funciona el LM338, o crees que es solo un LM317K disfrazado.



Hasta ahora solo le demandè 500mA, depsués le haré una prueba con cargas de verdad  En una de esas es un zener programable jajajaj


----------



## R-Mario

Jejej yo por eso en ebay nomas compro componentes pasivos (resistencias y capacitores) ahorita quiero comprarme un paquete con 2000 capacitores smd 0806 y 5000 resistencias tambien smd surtidas, en 20 dolares ¿Valdra la pena? ya he comprado antes en ebay y no me han fallado, compre unas lcd 2x16 a 3 dolares envio incluido a mexico desde china y si llegaron "claro se tardo casi 3 semanas"  y tambien un receptor transmisor de esos genericos de 433Mhz y tambien llegaron, si estan medios cuchos pero funcionan y por 2.5 dolares envio incluido pues esta regalado no, por cierto como le haran es decir pues cuanto cuesta un envio en china, aqui en mexico por muy barato un envio de ese tipo ha de salir como en 10 dolares.


----------



## Neodymio

Ajna dijo:


> Jejej yo por eso en ebay nomas compro componentes pasivos (resistencias y capacitores) ahorita quiero comprarme un paquete con 2000 capacitores smd 0806 y 5000 resistencias tambien smd surtidas, en 20 dolares ¿Valdra la pena? ya he comprado antes en ebay y no me han fallado, compre unas lcd 2x16 a 3 dolares envio incluido a mexico desde china y si llegaron "claro se tardo casi 3 semanas"  y tambien un receptor transmisor de esos genericos de 433Mhz y tambien llegaron, si estan medios cuchos pero funcionan y por 2.5 dolares envio incluido pues esta regalado no, por cierto como le haran es decir pues cuanto cuesta un envio en china, aqui en mexico por muy barato un envio de ese tipo ha de salir como en 10 dolares.



También compré resistencias de metal film y me salieron buenas, los pasivos puede ser que anden, igual ojo que no sea muy caro cada uno, por ejemplo un capacitor de 10000uF tal vez te venga un chiquitin dentro como el de la foto que pusieron


----------



## fernandob

gente , estuve de compras hoy por electrocomponentes:

ya no va a haber mas transistores falsificados, ni otros semiconductores, se acabo la falsificacion, de verdad.

en realidad tampoco hay de los buenos


----------



## Diego German

fernandob dijo:


> gente , estuve de compras hoy por electrocomponentes:
> 
> ya no va a haber mas transistores falsificados, ni otros semiconductores, se acabo la falsificacion, de verdad.
> 
> en realidad tampoco hay de los buenos


 jejejeje

saludos...


----------



## nicolasantoci

Interesante para saber, muchas gracias.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

fernandob dijo:


> gente , estuve de compras hoy por electrocomponentes:
> 
> ya no va a haber mas transistores falsificados, ni otros semiconductores, se acabo la falsificacion, de verdad.
> 
> en realidad tampoco hay de los buenos



bueno, perooooo, no hay mas truchos, eso es bueno, no?


----------



## fernandob

ni no truchos, en electrocompo estaban al pepe, no hay ni 555 , resistencias de 1/4w muchos valores no tienen ..Dz casi nada, leds rojos algunos .....c=2200 * 25 v no .........buzzers solo el chiquito
para llegar a eso hay que recorrer un camino largo ....
y no saben cuando  entran .
me voy a plantar soja .


----------



## Don Plaquetin

estoy reparando un amplificador de 50Watts despues subo una foto para que comparen el TIP2955 uno original y el otro marca pirulo y si esto funciona booo el tiempo lo dirá


----------



## tatajara

Hola foreros 
Les dejo unas fotos de unos tr que compre hace poco y como no se mucho distinguirlos se los dejo a los que saben jeje
Algunas no se ven bien pero se distinguen bastante, disculpen es que no tenía mucha batería en mi cam jeje
Bueno acá van las fotos


----------



## Don Plaquetin

SSTC dijo:


> estoy reparando un amplificador de 50Watts despues subo una foto para que comparen el TIP2955 uno original y el otro marca pirulo y si esto funciona booo el tiempo lo dirá



Me había olvidado de pasar por acá y dejarle la foto que les prometí si bien la idea era dar un ejemplo de los TIP2955 me apure y lo soldé a la placa  (disculpen) así que aquí le dejo una comparación con su par TIP3055 (ya con el encapsulado te das cuenta) que también lo tengo que cambiar es un desastre de como calientan es muy genéricon... según mi proveedor dice que vienen de electrónica liniers 

​


----------



## maton00

pues esos "genericos" he abierto uno y su pastilla mide 2.5mm X 2.5mm (El tamaño de la pastilla de un 3055 segun cacho) y a los tip35c que son iguales (Forma y construccion) los he probado hasta a 48 volts simetricos en un amp de 60 watts con una carga de 4 ohms, no se quemaron pero calentó como sartén como por 2 horas sin quemarse


----------



## Tacatomon

Hace no mucho tiempo, ST Microelectronics hizo el cambio del TIP35-TIP36 del encapsulado TO-218 al TO-247. A mi me parece que también lo hizo con esa pareja, la TIP2955/TIP3055.

Y, después de unos minutitos de búsqueda, así lo es. http://www.st.com/internet/analog/product/75158.jsp

Lo cambió el 10 de Enero de 2008. Así que esos son los originales de ahora en adelante.
Aunque, nada nos garantiza que tampoco se puedan falsificar. Pero, el dato, ahí está.

PS: El de la foto, se ve bien. Es original.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Tacatomon dijo:


> Hace no mucho tiempo, ST Microelectronics hizo el cambio del TIP35-TIP36 del encapsulado TO-218 al TO-247. A mi me parece que también lo hizo con esa pareja, la TIP2955/TIP3055.
> 
> Y, después de unos minutitos de búsqueda, así lo es. http://www.st.com/internet/analog/product/75158.jsp
> 
> Lo cambió el 10 de Enero de 2008. Así que esos son los originales de ahora en adelante.
> Aunque, nada nos garantiza que tampoco se puedan falsificar. Pero, el dato, ahí está.
> 
> PS: El de la foto, se ve bien. Es original.



pos hay que decirle que cuando hacen cambio son para mejores, porque el original NO calienta nada y la calidad de sonido es mas dulce


----------



## fernandob

SSTC dijo:


> porque el original NO calienta nada :



llamemoslo dato tecnico 



SSTC dijo:


> la calidad de sonido *es mas dulce*



yo iba a decir que cubran esas fotos de transistores asi como vinieron al mundo por que un poquitin me erotizan , pero me daba calor compartir el sentimiento .....
pero bueno, ya que nos abrimos 




PD: que es ese texto :
MOROCCO en el transistor ???


----------



## Neodymio

Hay fábrica en Marruecos?
Hace rato que no estoy con la electrónica, la última compra fue de unos capacitores para la fuente que se me murió pero sigue sin andar, por ende ni idea de cómo andan de stock por las importaciones. Yo miraría 2 veces antes de comprar por que tal vez empiecen a traer webadas como el regulador que compré yo.


----------



## fernandob

electrocompo , elko, semak................ este mes gastare casi mil mangos y me quedo tranquilo.
y son todas cosas  seguras......solo una vez me clave y solo con un par de compo que ya de por si olian a podridos en geterson.

y en la zona de once tampoco dan buen olor.
ojo, yo no trabajo en audio y tv .............la meca de lo trucho por lo que suelo escuchar.


----------



## tatajara

Gente me podrán dar una manito con las fotos muchas gracias, yo por mi parte estuve buscando un poco de info y leyendo y me parece que los que más pinta de original tienen sin los BD 
Disculpen por las fotos que no se ven mucho 
Saludos y desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Don Plaquetin

tatajara dijo:


> Gente me podrán dar una manito con las fotos muchas gracias, yo por mi parte estuve buscando un poco de info y leyendo y me parece que los que más pinta de original tienen sin los BD
> Disculpen por las fotos que no se ven mucho
> Saludos y desde ya muchas gracias



QUe quieres saber si los BD son originales pues de motorola parecen 
El TV66 también  

Si quieres saber otra cosa dime!!! SI puedo respondo





moises95 dijo:


> El mio tiene no tiene esa forma cuadrada, es distinta, ¿Será original?
> Ver el archivo adjunto 76622



es genérico, pero no quita que es un buen producto


----------



## tatajara

Muchas gracias SSTC por tu respuesta
Los mande a comprar a una casa de electrónica en una ciudad cercana a mi pueblo y el que me los trajo dijo que eran todos originales pero lo dudosos, voy a ver si puedo tomar mejores fotos
Saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin

tatajara dijo:


> Muchas gracias SSTC por tu respuesta
> Los mande a comprar a una casa de electrónica en una ciudad cercana a mi pueblo y el que me los trajo dijo que eran todos originales pero lo dudosos, voy a ver si puedo tomar mejores fotos
> Saludos



la fotos esta bien me baso en la forma como en el código.


----------



## tatajara

Haaa 
Quiero empezar a reconocer mis propios integrados y no depender y molestar a ustedes jeje, voy a seguir leyendo e informándome a ver si puedo lograrlo 
Saludos


----------



## Neodymio

Neodymio dijo:


> Si el TDA2050 es falso, qué ocurre? Se quema, suena bajito?
> Acá pongo unas fotos de un LM338 que compré por ebay a un chino. Antes y después de pasarle el dedo.



Bueno, las fotos
http://k40.kn3.net/BADD948EA.jpg
http://k42.kn3.net/DA4D07803.jpg
Copien y peguen el link en el buscador, no anda el hipervínculo
El alambrecito tiene 0,07mm o 0,06 si aprieto un poco más. Según la tabla es AWG 41 y el LM338k debería soportar 5 amperes


----------



## Tacatomon

Neodymio dijo:


> Bueno, las fotos
> http://k40.kn3.net/BADD948EA.jpg
> http://k42.kn3.net/DA4D07803.jpg



Me escupe en la cara con tremendo error *403 *


----------



## Neodymio

Tacatomon dijo:


> Me escupe en la cara con tremendo error *403 *



A mi me las deja ver bien, fijate de copiar el link y pegarlo a mano en el buscador
----
Hurgando un poco más debajo de esa gotita de goma blanca encontré una pastillita de 2x1,5mm


----------



## Tacatomon

Que raro link Despues de recargar varias veces la pag. lo deja ver.

Esa goma blanca los delata.

Saludos!


----------



## Neodymio

djwash dijo:


> No creo que en fabrica le pongan el papelito, quizas alguien en fabrica vende los papelitos, o los hace en su casa, y se los pega a estos y los vende mas caros, todo puede pasar, aun asi no me sorprenderia...
> 
> Y por los cables, el otro dia fui a comprar unos metros de cable de 4mm2 en una ferreteria, cuando me da el cable lo miro y a ojo no era mas de 1.5mm2 mas o menos, y se lo muestro al que me atendió, y lo mira y me dice: "Me parece que estas equivocado, mira aca en el costado dice 4mm2" y le digo pero no tiene sentido este cable no tiene 4mm2 ni loco, a lo que el me responde: Si queres te doy cable de 6mm2...
> 
> http://panconlomismo.files.wordpress.com/2012/04/poker_face_meme.jpg



Es que Eximetal solo fabrica estaño en cantidades un poco más industriales, por ejemplo el de plomería hasta los lingotes para fundir. El estaño en alambre viene de afuera y le ponen esa truchada, es más, le pregunté qué onda a la mina que me lo vendió y me dijo que una vez había ido a la fábrica a comprar el estaño y no tenían, le respondieron que todavía no llegó el embarque con las cajas...


----------



## ernestogn

Neodymio dijo:


> Es que Eximetal solo fabrica estaño en cantidades un poco más industriales, por ejemplo el de plomería hasta los lingotes para fundir. El estaño en alambre viene de afuera y le ponen esa truchada, es más, le pregunté qué onda a la mina que me lo vendió y me dijo que una vez había ido a la fábrica a comprar el estaño y no tenían, le respondieron que todavía no llegó el embarque con las cajas...



Primero me sorprendi!, 
despues me di cuenta de que tengo el mismo rollito de estaño! 
pero . de lo poco que conosco funciona bastante bien ?!


----------



## Neodymio

ernestogn dijo:


> Primero me sorprendi!,
> despues me di cuenta de que tengo el mismo rollito de estaño!
> pero . de lo poco que conosco funciona bastante bien ?!



Un vendedor de una casa de electrónica me dijo que son los peores, yo ni idea, es la única marca que compré.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

*Neodymio*, tienes un botón adjunto en este FORO en la parte de abajo y usas ese Hoscho que tienes que hacer unos malabares para poder ver la foto vamos has tu trabajo”!” 

*tatajara*, a simple vista son buenos lo IRF (mosfet), no tienen la mejor resolución para ver las letras, pero por lo poco que veo SI son ori...

saludete


----------



## Neodymio

Pero pesa varios megas la foto, por eso no la adjunte


----------



## Maxfire

Buen día

Tengo en mi poder una pareja de transistores 2sc3858 (Y) que al medir su hFE en el multimetro marca 113. Viendo el datasheet ese valor debe de estar entre 50 a 100 

¿Serán falsos estos transistores?

Saludos


----------



## zopilote

No son falsos, y que te de esa cifra solo indica por que le colocaron la terminacion (Y), que es la que esta en venta para el publico en general(hfe~100-120), si quieres con una ganancia especifica tienes que pedirla a la fabrica, pero por cientos de unidades, sino te mandaran a sus mayoristas mas cercano.


----------



## Tacatomon

Yo igual lo veo como un transistor original. Aunque,tendría precaución en seguir adquiriendo transistores con nomenclatura Japonesa. Hay que tener precaución a la hora de adquirir esos transistores.

En mi opinión, me alejaría de ellos y vería la forma de adquirir transistores del Tipo MJL/MJ.


Saludos!


----------



## Maxfire

Me encuentro armando el amplificador de este post https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/aporte-100-100-wrms-integrado-disipador-9884/
y resulta que esos transistores calientan bastante aun calibrando del voltaje offset y el del Bias  tomando todas las medidas de precaución por lo que me dio desconfianza de ellos. La otra es que el amplifificador este oscilando pero bueno, no es tema de este post

Saludos y gracias


----------



## zopilote

Una foto de su reverso, despejaria las dudas, los que tienen un brillo exagerado son falsos, los originales vienen con un estañado no lustroso. y lo del amplificador que armaste tienes que indicar la corriente del bias que le pusiste y si usaste algun reemplazo en alguno de transistores recomendados. Yo la arme y si 
produce un buen calentamiento en el disipador, pero es por el bias que uno le coloca.
 Si quieres algo que no produzca tanto despilfarro de potencia, tendras que subirte al tema de los de clase D.


----------



## Maxfire

La parte reversa del transistor es bien brillante.  Con respecto al amplificador todos los transistores son los sugeridos y la medición del bias esta en 0.1V desde los puntos sugeridos por el autor del post

Saludos


----------



## zopilote

Allí esta el detalle, los que he tenido en mi poder no tenian ese brillo por detras, y el iman atrae al transistor, por que es otra manera de reconocer a los flasificados, ellos le colocan laton en vez de cobre.
 Y una de las causas que calientan los transistores es presisamente que tienen un exagerada ganancia para usarlas como transistores finales.  Lo mejor para el amplificador que tienes no es medir el voltaje de 0.1V, si no de medir la corriente de reposo (bias), eso es colocando un amperimetro entre la fuente y uno de las ramas de alimentacion, una medida consevadora y que para que no caliente es entre 15 a 30 mA por transistor que tengas, allí el autor del amplificador recomienda unos 100mA por transistor (lo que se traduce en una maxima disipacion del mismo) para una optima calidad de sonido.


----------



## Maxfire

Bueno intentaré conseguir los transistores y calibrar el bias del amplificador de esa manera

Gracias


----------



## mda1961

Estuve leyendo pacientemente los posteos y ya perdí la esperanza de conseguir TR de potencia nuevos que no tengan problemas por los truchos que son, hace poco compré en la ciudad de Rosario Santa Fé cuatro 2N3055H para un amplificador Sansei 880A (originalmente trae RCA 65901), y tomaron tanta temperatura que duraron no mas de 10 minutos a una potencia normal..., veo que no queda otra que comprar amplificadores viejos que traen TR de los 70/80 y andan perfectamente. De todas formas para el Sansei compré cuatro BUY69, amplificadores de tensión de horizontal de TV, mas vale que suenan mas duros, pero no se queman... un desastre.


----------



## josef8

Hola, adjunto dos imagenes de dos reguladores de voltaje 7805 y aunque no se ve bien en la imagen son de la misma marca, tienen la misma descripcion, todo es absolutamente lo mismo con excepcion de esa marca pequeña que es como un circulo encima de la pata central de uno de los reguladores. 

Mi pregunta es ¿qué significa esa pequeña marca? porque cuando conecto el 7805 sin esa marca mi circuito anda de maravilla, pero en el momento que pongo el otro el voltaje sube de los 5V a 11V oscilando y se calienta aunque no entiendo porque si lo conecto de la misma forma (ya probe varias veces).

Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

josef8 dijo:


> pero en el momento que pongo el otro el voltaje sube de los 5V a 11V oscilando y se calienta aunque no entiendo porque si lo conecto de la misma forma (ya probe varias veces).
> .


 
Tiralo que es falso


----------



## camarohero

no te compliques la vida, tiralo, valen 1 USD

ademas como ya te dijeron lo mas problable es que sea falso


----------



## josef8

Ok, cuando compre los otros que necesitaba les indique que me dieran sin esa marca extraña y todo bien! 

gracias


----------



## 2SC2922

MJ15015 retruchos, los venden por toda la zona norte del Gran Buenos Aires , la ganancia hfe medida con tester es de *280*!
La pastilla casi *2mm*!


----------



## Tacatomon

Se ve Ovalada la tapa, cuando debiera ser plana. Está raro eso, por que la pastilla parece ser Original...


----------



## tatajara

si a mi me parese lo mismo por que se ve muy bien la pastilla pero el tema de la tapa, tiene como si estubiera mal estampada 
saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Pero, Hoy en día es Difícil encontrar Motorolas Originales. Si son Motorola Originales, deben de tener la pastilla enorme. A menos que sean Motorolas de nueva generación con pastillas pequeñas y antes de que extinguiera esa marca...

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho

Motorola (desde fines de los '80) usa un encapsulado con tapa plana en sus TO3.
Y para 2000-01 (no me acuerdo el año exacto) cambia de nombre a ONSemi. Si aparecen Motorolas con "techito bombín", más vale que sean bastante viejos o son muy falsos.

Andá a comprarlos a Elko, son distribuidores de ON (y algunas otras marcas) y no venden las falsificaciones estas que se consiguen por ahí . Encima, no son caros (no más que los truchos).
Debe haber más lugares donde vendan cosas originales, seguro, pero no los conozco.

Saludos


----------



## tatajara

Gracias por la data cacho no lo sabía y me viene bien par empezar a reconocer los míos jaja
Saludos


----------



## juancanext

hola.saludos desde colombia
por acá  esta sucediendo   algo levemente distinto .aparte de preocuparse  por la originalidad de los semiconductores  ahora  hay que ver que no sean recuperados (reciclados) , ya me ha sucedido con  dos proveedores  (sigmaelectronica y  electronica zamurai)  con  ic tipo l298 y tda 8571j defectuosos o con los pines  excesivamente   débiles  o con ángulos raros que al tratar de corregir se parten y como siempre  los vendedores  no responden por nada.


----------



## zopilote

Si es una verdad innegable, la venta de articulos de segunda o resuperados, y tienen doble filo o te sale bien y a bajo precio o te sale mal pero perdiste.
 Generalmente son piezas donde desguazan equipo electronico, la placa le calientan en un horno y luego sacan todo lo que seria rescatable. El metodo que usan a veces es una simple cocina electrica o a gas.


----------



## tatajara

nuuuu que chantas ¡¡¡ a mi nunca me paso pero es para matarlos no pueden ser tan *#&((&%$#
saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien

tatajara dijo:


> nuuuu que chantas ¡¡¡ a mi nunca me paso pero es para matarlos no pueden ser tan *#&((&%$#
> saludos


se llama reciclar  ¡¡¡¡


----------



## tatajara

si pero una cosa es que lo hagas vos y otra que lo haga un vendedor importante, no digo que no se pueda hacer, pero si lo haces decilo no custa nada 
saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien

si claro,yo lo dije a modo de broma,da bronca


----------



## tatajara

sisis no hay problemas 
si vas a vender algo asi avisa o decile al cliente mira que sin recuperados o porlo menos testealos 
saludos


----------



## Maxfire

juancanext dijo:


> hola.saludos desde colombia
> por acá  esta sucediendo   algo levemente distinto .aparte de preocuparse  por la originalidad de los semiconductores  ahora  hay que ver que no sean recuperados (reciclados) , ya me ha sucedido con  dos proveedores  (sigmaelectronica y  electronica zamurai)  con  ic tipo l298 y tda 8571j defectuosos o con los pines  excesivamente   débiles  o con ángulos raros que al tratar de corregir se parten y como siempre  los vendedores  no responden por nada.



En electronica zamurai están vendiendo transistores de potencia supuestamente originales y son todo lo contrario mas falsos que una moneda de cuero


----------



## zopilote

Maxfire dijo:


> En electronica zamurai están vendiendo transistores de potencia supuestamente originales y son todo lo contrario mas falsos que una moneda de cuero


Puedes mencionar que codigo son los transistores, solo para referencia y prevenir a mas usuarios.


----------



## Maxfire

zopilote dijo:


> Puedes mencionar que codigo son los transistores, solo para referencia y prevenir a mas usuarios.



Buen día los transistores son 2sc3858, 2sa1494, Tip35C y Tip36C este ultimo echo candela con +/- 40VDC montado en el amplificador Rotel posteado en este foro

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho

Que un transistor se queme en condiciones en las que no se supone que lo haga, no quiere decir que sea falso.

Pudo ser por muchas causas que se haya roto, aún siendo original. Me ha pasado de tener algunas oscilaciones y eso los incendia muy rápido (después conectás un osciloscopio y te querés morir por lo fea que se ve esa onda). La manera para determinar su origen más allá de dudas es abrirlo y evaluar la pastilla de silicio. Sacale una foto antes de abrirlo donde se vea claramente el encapsulado y se noten bien las inscripciones que trae, otra desde atrás para ver la "espalda" metálica y ahí sí, a abrirlo.
Foto de lo de adentro, medidas (lo más aproximadas posibles) de la pastilla y se postean todas las fotos y  anotaciones .

Saludos


----------



## Maxfire

Cacho dijo:


> . La manera para determinar su origen más allá de dudas es abrirlo y evaluar la pastilla de silicio. Sacale una foto antes de abrirlo donde se vea claramente el encapsulado y se noten bien las inscripciones que trae, otra desde atrás para ver la "espalda" metálica y ahí sí, a abrirlo.
> Foto de lo de adentro, medidas (lo más aproximadas posibles) de la pastilla y se postean todas las fotos y  anotaciones .
> 
> Saludos



Buen día
Adjunto las fotos de un TIP 36C igual al que se quemo en el amplificador En estos momentos no cuento con  una cámara decente,  por lo que las fotos quedaron un "poco" borrosas  
En la parte frontal del transistor, lo que esta impreso es " TIP36C  1F JPANA"  La pastilla mide aproximadamente 1mm2 y la parte metálica es muy brillante.

Saludos!!


----------



## Cacho

Maxfire dijo:


> Adjunto las fotos de un TIP 36C...
> En la parte frontal del transistor, lo que esta impreso es " TIP36C  1F JPANA"  La pastilla mide aproximadamente 1mm2 y la parte metálica es muy brillante.


JPANA... Eso es ser absolutamente asiático, escribir con aquellos caracteres y querer poner JAPAN. Casi casi le aciertan (no me quiero imaginar lo que seré yo escribiendo en chino ).

Son más falsos que un billete de tres pesos. Si ni marca tienen escrita...
Las pastillas deberían tener algo como 2,5mm por lado, quizá hasta unos 3mm, pero no menos ni mucho más. Como consejo, buscá los ST, que hay bastantes distribuídos por aquí y allá 

Saludos


----------



## tatajara

> JPANA... Eso es ser absolutamente asiático, escribir con aquellos caracteres y querer poner JAPAN. Casi casi le aciertan (no me quiero imaginar lo que seré yo escribiendo en chino ).


mmm va a ser medio confuso jajaja

si lo note sin ampliar la imagen que son truchos, me paresia que algo raro tenian
saludos


----------



## zopilote

Tambien sus pines, son extremadamente delgados, y para engrosarlos les dieron un extra de estaño, pero aun asi son pincitos, y como son maden in japan, todos lo compran, por la campaña subliminal residual que aun tenemos.
 Y deberias anotar el precio de ellos, por que uno original esta entre los tres dolares a seis dolares, segun el voltaje de operación.


----------



## Maxfire

Tocó cambiar de tienda. ¿Algún bogotano que sepa donde encontrar semiconductores originales?


----------



## moncada

josef8 dijo:


> Hola, adjunto dos imagenes de dos reguladores de voltaje 7805 y aunque no se ve bien en la imagen son de la misma marca, tienen la misma descripcion, todo es absolutamente lo mismo con excepcion de esa marca pequeña que es como un circulo encima de la pata central de uno de los reguladores.
> 
> Mi pregunta es ¿qué significa esa pequeña marca? porque cuando conecto el 7805 sin esa marca mi circuito anda de maravilla, pero en el momento que pongo el otro el voltaje sube de los 5V a 11V oscilando y se calienta aunque no entiendo porque si lo conecto de la misma forma (ya probe varias veces).
> 
> Gracias.



Los reguladores de la serie 78 de ST Microelectronics que he usado llevan ese rebaje circular en la parte frontal-central del encapsulado, que en ocasiones encierran dos pequeñas letras. No tienen por qué ser falsos. Si oscila, prueba a conectar condensadores electrolíticos de entre 1 a 4,7uF directamente entre las patillas de entrada-salida y masa. A estos integrados, como a la mayoría, no les gustan las conexiones largas...

Saludos.


----------



## tatajara

ante de ayer me trajeron 2 LM7815 y7915 se pasaban de truchos no me di cuenta de tomarles una foto, el encapsulado era truchisimo así como su inscripción y en las patas tenia estaño para que sean más gruesas, se lo mande de nuevo que me los cambie no pueden ser tan cara duras


----------



## juancanext

en bogota no hay muchas opciones,en en el mismo centro comercial de zamuray  se puede buscar  mas ,o como opción final betacolor pero escapa muchas veces del  presupuesto, aunque allí si son sinceros y te dicen   que es recuperado.


----------



## danielm3

Este es un transistor falsificado mj2955 de on semiconductor. 
esto venia en la tapa:
on
MJ2955
MEXICO
BM0522

Me costo mucho abrirlo, pense que era original 
Pongo links de imagenes para que puedan verlas mejor.

http://imageshack.us/a/img23/4632/66712139.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img402/209/p1030041ez.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img805/1734/p1030049o.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img21/3720/p1030050w.jpg

Noten el tamaño del cuadro, es bastante pequeño


----------



## R-Mario

Pues si es bastante pequeño comparado con lo antiguos, sin embargo he  visto que cada ves mas las empresas fabrican mas pequeñas las pastillas  de silicion y aun asi son originales, no se a que se deba esa tendencia,  si es acaso que con nuevos metodos de fabricacion logren los mismos  resultados usando menos silicio que antes o de plano han estado bajando  los estandares de calidad de acuerdo a la obsolecencia programada y lo  que los poderosos del comercio dictan, hace poco destape un transistor  horizontal supuestamente muy original, de esos que vende la revista  electronica y servicio, primero le quite la estampita de original y las  letras grabadas en el transistor eran muy buenas, total que parece ser  un transistor original pero cuando lo habri me tope con una  micropastilla de silicio, pero sin el clasico pegote blanco de los  transistores piratas, entonces me quede con cara de ¡What!


----------



## Flanker

Hola, veo que todos los transistores falsificados son de alta potencia, ¿Hay transistores de baja potencia tipo BC548, BC337 truchos? 
Utilizo frecuentemente este tipo de transistores y ninguno trae el logo del fabricante. Ademas en el lugar donde compro componentes me parece que tienen un lote de BC337 defectuosos, porque una vez pedi estos y no me andaban. Otro dia pedi BC368 y me vinieron "colados" un par de los BC337 que no funcionaban. Aclaro que estoy hablando de los transistores mas baratos y comunes, con encapsulado TO-92. Supongo que al ser tan economicos no combiene reclamar, directamente se tiran a la basura....


----------



## el-rey-julien

justo esos son los mas falsificados Flanker


----------



## zeta_bola_1

me han tocado vaarios truchos de los to-92, siendo pnp y termina siendo npn o que no cumplen las especificaciones del fabricante.

y si, hay varios que vienen con marca estampada, pero los contas con los dedos de una mano


----------



## el-rey-julien

me han tocados con los terminales cambiados


----------



## zeta_bola_1

ha, es verdad, tambien asi me han tocado


----------



## ArArgonath

Si imaginan si falsificaran PICs, AVRs y todo lo demas del area digital...
Aprovecho de preguntar si hay falsificaciones de la familia TTL o CMOS?


----------



## R-Mario

En realidad no le llamaria falsificar a los TTL o CMOS porque en realidad cualquier fabricante puede hacerlos, mas bien se habla de calidad, por ejemplo los BC548 que mencionan, no es que sean falsos si no que el fabricante tiene pesimos estandares de calidad y por esa razon son mas baratos, falsificar seria por ejemplo un lm3886 pues ese circuito tiene una patente y esta prohibido realizar copias de el, eso si es falsificar


----------



## DOSMETROS

Mandé comprar TIP142 y TIP147 y me mandaron los de abajo  que al final no usé . Los de Microelectrónica dicen que son de 80 Watts . . . 

Fui personalmente y le pedí en el encapsulado grande , entonces me vendieron los de arriba que son de 125 Watts , que usé en el "Super 3 Transistores" y andan perfectos !

No encontré ningun datasheet que describa los de 80 W


----------



## tatajara

truchomania jaja
hay muchas diferenicas ya te das cuenta en las patas, son orijinales los de arriba ? paresen que si 
me diste la idea para cuando los compre por que necesito dos de estos gracias dosme
saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y...los de abajo a la derecha pintan originales (tengo unos iguales que son de mediados de los 90's), pero los de abajo a la izquierda dan poco menos que asco...


----------



## DOSMETROS

ezavalla dijo:


> Y...los de abajo a la derecha pintan originales (tengo unos iguales que son de mediados de los 90's), pero los de abajo a la izquierda dan poco menos que asco...


 

Los de la derecha si parecen , los de la izquierfa son fabricados por [LATEX]F[/LATEX] 

Pero no logro encontrar un datasheet que describa los TIP142 - 147 en cápsula TO220 y diga que son de 80 Watts . . .


----------



## tatajara

todos figuran de 125w ?
que raro entonses o no se fabrican mas y estos andaban por hay o son truchos y si son de 125 w ??
saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Los de la derecha si parecen , los de la izquierfa son fabricados por [LATEX]F[/LATEX]


   



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Pero no logro encontrar un datasheet que describa los TIP142 - 147 en cápsula TO220 y diga que son de 80 Watts . . .


En el Mmanual de TEXAS (original ) no dice específicamente la potencia de esos TIPs pero habla de 125W para el encapsulado TO-66 que es el que deberían tener y no el TO-220, así que estos son mucho mas modernos .
Según la web de ST, *este*http://www.st.com/internet/com/TECHNICAL_RESOURCES/TECHNICAL_LITERATURE/DATASHEET/CD00000914.pdfes el dadtasheet de los TIP147*T* (encapsulado TO-220) y son de 90W, así que no te han mandado tanta fruta...


----------



## tatajara

ezavalla dijo:


> En el Mmanual de TEXAS (original ) no dice específicamente la potencia de esos TIPs pero habla de 125W para el encapsulado TO-66 que es el que deberían tener y no el TO-220, así que estos son mucho mas modernos .
> Según la web de ST, *este*http://www.st.com/internet/com/TECHNICAL_RESOURCES/TECHNICAL_LITERATURE/DATASHEET/CD00000914.pdfes el dadtasheet de los TIP147*T* (encapsulado TO-220) y son de 90W, así que no te han mandado tanta fruta...




entonses no son truchos ? bienen de 125 y 90 w en los encapsulados TO66 y TO220 ?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ahí lo encontré , es el TIP142*T* . . . y dice bien clarito la *T* , no le había prestado atención   

http://www.alldatasheet.es/view.jsp?Searchword=TIP142T

EDITO : Gracias Ezavalla no te había leido 

Vienen de 80 o 90 según el fabricante 

Los que fabrica *F* de cuantos Guas serán ?


----------



## tatajara

haaha entonses quiere decir que el *T* es el TO220 de 90w ? 
biste dosme que no podian ser de otro planeta jaja
saludos


----------



## R-Mario

¿La F es de fairchild? Yo he comprado varios 7805  317 y tip31 con esa letra y a pesar de que se ven re chafas por lo delgado de las patas y del tab metalico, siguen funcionando bien.


----------



## Tacatomon

Ajna dijo:


> ¿La F es de fairchild? Yo he comprado varios 7805  317 y tip31 con esa letra y a pesar de que se ven re chafas por lo delgado de las patas y del tab metalico, siguen funcionando bien.



Así es compañero. 

Salen buenos. ya que son originales.

Saludos al foro!


----------



## tatajara

Tacatomon dijo:


> Así es compañero.
> 
> Salen buenos. ya que son originales.
> 
> Saludos al foro!



haa entonses bienen de esos yo primero cai que eran truchos


----------



## Don Plaquetin

tatajara dijo:


> entonses no son truchos ? Vienen de 125 y 90 w en los encapsulados TO66 y TO220 ?



SI ese darlington tanto el TIP147 como el TIP142 vienen en encapsulado TO220 y los disipadores son de 20x20x10x5  madre de la portencia... despues subo una foto para que vean como vienen en los equipo de musica comercial


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

tatajara dijo:


> entonses no son truchos ? bienen de 125 y 90 w en los encapsulados TO66 y TO220 ?


Sep, pero como que ya hay pocos TO-66 (ese manual es de 1980 ) y el que viene ahora es el TO-247 que es el de la foto de Dosmetros.


----------



## tatajara

haha entendo 
pero el encapsulado que vos nombras reemplaza al TO66 en este tr o bienen los dos ?
saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y..como que lo reemplaza. Yo hace años que no veo un TO-66 en el comercio, salvo unos transistores TIP3055 del año del jopo que compré hace unos meses.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Encapsulados para TIP142 - 147 según fabricantes :

ON = SOT−93 (TO−218) CASE 340D STYLE 1

MOSPEC = TO247 (3P)

MOTOROLA = 340D–01 - 340D–02

POWER INNOVATIONS = SOT-93

ST = TO-218

FAIRCHILD = TO-3P

BOURNS = SOT-93

INCHANGE Semiconductor = TO-3PN

CENTRAL = TO-218

SavantIC Semiconductor = TO-3PN

Son todos parecidos pero distintos . . . 

saludos !


----------



## tatajara

haaaa ahora si todo comprendido 
gracias a los dos 
saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Estuve buscando algunas fotos del TO-66, pero todas las que encontré son parecidas al TO-3 (como el 2N3055). El formato que sale en la especificaciones de Texas es parecido a un TO-220, pero mas grande y con la aleta de metal redondeada, así como este:


----------



## zeta_bola_1

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Los de la derecha si parecen , los de la izquierfa son fabricados por [LATEX]F[/LATEX]




se que ya lo dijeron, pero no les tengas miedo a los F, es el logo de fairchild (de ahi a que sean originales hay mucha distancia, claro)


----------



## tatajara

ezavalla dijo:


> Estuve buscando algunas fotos del TO-66, pero todas las que encontré son parecidas al TO-3 (como el 2N3055). El formato que sale en la especificaciones de Texas es parecido a un TO-220, pero mas grande y con la aleta de metal redondeada, así como este:
> http://www.wellgainelectronics.com/ProductImages/transistors/TI TRANSISTOR NPN TIP3055_EP1405.JPG



ya me doy cuenta de cuales son, debo tener algunos de esos, pero si desis que son paresidos entonses los que tengo son T0-3 
saludos


----------



## moises95

He comprado el tip142 y 147, los veo original pero uno de ellos brillante.

Ya os dejo una foto a 5MPX, bastante grande para que veais si es original o no, valla que yo no esté viendo algo que digan que son falsos.

Parte de atras:

http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/4785/dscn2704a.jpg

Parte delantera:

http://imageshack.us/f/193/dscn2702i.jpg/


----------



## Tacatomon

En la segunda imagen, no logro ver bien el de la Izquierda, me da fiaca subirle el brillo al monitor.

Me parece un transistor de Fairchil, pero no estaría seguro.

Saludos!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Aqui Moises95 los posteó mas claros :

Ver el archivo adjunto 81243

Ver el archivo adjunto 81245


----------



## Tacatomon

Ah, Ya veo...

Marca ICS: Irrevocablemente se Chamuscan Solos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No niego que sirva, pero es recomendable que busques otro que le haga pareja al ST Micro que tienes ahí.

Saludos!!!


----------



## moises95

Tacatomon dijo:


> Ah, Ya veo...
> 
> Marca ICS: Irrevocablemente se Chamuscan Solos. http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j83/tacatomon/Meme/trollface-e1325808645262.jpg
> 
> No niego que sirva, pero es recomendable que busques otro que le haga pareja al ST Micro que tienes ahí.
> 
> Saludos!!!


El de ISC es muy malo entonces? Bueno mientras funcione bien, cuando se estropee haber si consigo otra marca como ST o alguna mas conocida ¿O me puede dar problemas el ISC?


----------



## Quercus

Los transistores “ISC” los llevo utilizando mucho...mucho...mucho tiempo, algunas veces  les he  exigido mucho y nunca han salido volando, no quiero decir con ello que sean los mejores pero a mi nunca me han fallado. 
  Las partidas nunca son lo mismo y a lo mejor las que me han llegado a mi, no eran las peores. 
  Indudablemente si Tacatomon dice eso, es porque a él no le ha ido bien.
  ¡¡ PERO !!  esto es como “La Feria“ cada uno la cuenta según le va…
  Saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Si no conseguis original cambia todo, cosa que quede asimetrico, pero no esperes que ese truchardi trabaje al 100% porque va a arder como MUEEEEEEERE KRUSTY 

​


----------



## moises95

Arde, funciona muy bien hasta sobre-exigiendole...  Mientras no sea falsificado.  ¿No? Creo que aquí no es el caso de un ST falsificado con pastillas de silicio mas pequeñas, patas con estaño para hacerlas gruesas etc. Es un fabricante distinto, que por lo que se ve, la forma externa esta bien echa ¿no?, pero ¿Y las pastillas de silicio? Quizas sean buenas, falsificadas o depende de la tanda... 

Valla, que ese transistor, aunque sea una marca  rara, que no gusta...Tiene su forma que tiene que tener ¿no? ¿no hay nada que indique que es falsificado? 

Que creeis, si eso fues así, solo faltaría pobarlo, si vosotros no le veis falsificacion externa (quitando la marca ISC) puede ser buena señal ¿No?


----------



## R-Mario

SSTC dijo:


> Si no conseguis original cambia todo, cosa que quede asimetrico, pero no esperes que ese truchardi trabaje al 100% porque va a arder como MUEEEEEEERE KRUSTY
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 81391​




El generico se ve mas genuino que el original


----------



## moises95

Ajna dijo:


> El generico se ve mas genuino que el original



El original es un ST, no parece falsificado, pero bueno, haber que pasa en su funcionamiento, saldremos pronto de dudas


----------



## Quercus

Izquierda: Toshiba autentico 2SC5200

Centro: Falso con buenas perspectivas 2SA1943

Derecha: ISC 2SC5200

El Toshiba tiene mejor pegada la cubierta y teóricamente tendrá mejor “todo”. La pastilla de silicio es igual de tamaño en el ISC, ninguno de los dos, tiene nada que ver con el del centro, que dicho sea de paso, tres parejas iguales están funcionando en el subwoofer de mi salón en un P68, unos dos años, como leones.

Y digo como leones, porque cuando mi hijo se queda en casa solo… 

Repito que los ISC que he utilizado han ido bien y añado que los que he roto, ha sido por fallo mío.

También yo, soy partidario *SI LOS ENCUENTRO* de que las parejas sean de misma y buena marca y afinando un poco, también de la misma serie y que ademas vengan apareados, pero...para eso…

Saludos

P.D. ¡¡¡ AH!!! Y mis acciones en la compañía son mínimas…



Se me paso la foto, perdon.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

me guio por los encapsulados


----------



## Quercus

SSTC dijo:


> me guio por los encapsulados


Me interesa....Se puede saber cual es tu guía...


----------



## Don Plaquetin

quercus10 dijo:


> Me interesa....Se puede saber cual es tu guía...



esta en la mente todo los dia desarmo equipos y cuando miro equipos de marca es muy diferente que cuando ves algo trucho tanto en el PCB como en los componentes pasivos y ni te digo en la distribucion de los mismo esa es mi quia... desarmar muchos equipos y asi me voy enterando de que es bueno y que NO


----------



## moises95

Bueno, mientras el ISC de la potencia que tenga que dar... De ese modo da igual que sean o no parejos, el inconveniente podría ser que uno calentase mas que el otro ¿no?, pero bueno, en ese caso creo que se estabilizan ya que estan en el mismo disipador, y eso, si trabajan con temperatura dentro del rango no hay problema. 

¿Puede ser la potencia? El ISC debe estar fabricado para dar lo que tiene que dar ¿No? Aunque sea una marca mala...Mientras eso sea así ¿Porque no va a funcionar? así da igual que sean distinta marca





quercus10 dijo:


> Y digo como leones, porque cuando mi hijo se queda en casa solo…
> 
> Repito que los ISC que he utilizado han ido bien y añado que los que he roto, ha sido por fallo mío.



A toda pastilla... 

El mio seguramente funcione bien, pero me pone en duda lo de que sean iguales todos, de la misma marca


----------



## Quercus

SSTC dijo:


> esta en la mente todo los dia desarmo equipos y cuando miro equipos de marca es muy diferente que cuando ves algo trucho tanto en el PCB como en los componentes pasivos y ni te digo en la distribucion de los mismo esa es mi quia... desarmar muchos equipos y asi me voy enterando de que es bueno y que NO


  En mi opinión, para componentes comprados, la desconfianza ante todo.

  Solo mirar encapsulados te da muchas posibilidades de saber si es bueno o malo si sabes que mirar y tienes mucha experiencia, pero a mi entender no las suficientes, cada vez se parecen mas, los falsos a los originales en todo, no solo estéticamente. 

  Hay mas de una  discusión bizantina por ese motivo en el foro: “ yo lo veo bien…” “pues yo lo veo mal…” 
  Aunque cueste, la única forma por lo menos para mi, de tener seguridad, casi absoluta de que tienes entre manos, es *abrir  un transistor de la partida a comprar*, observar su pastilla si cumple aprox. con las medidas que corresponde y *probarlos*, exigiéndoles al limite que corresponda, esto te  sitúa en un porcentaje muy próximo al 100% de saber que tienes entre manos sin discusión alguna. 

  Los originales han bajado de calidad muchos puntos en los últimos años, los mismos que han subido algunas falsificaciones. Antes un transistor de potencia tipo 2SC5200 ó MJL21193 los pasabas por el _"circuito del foco"_ y si era falso “moria” en decimas de segundo, hoy pasan la prueba sin despeinarse.  

  P.D.  … desarmar taaantos equipos…, debes tener montones de componentes reciclados de todo tipo en buen estado, te envidio…


moises95 dijo:


> Bueno, mientras el ISC de la potencia que tenga que dar... De ese modo da igual que sean o no parejos, el inconveniente podría ser que uno calentase mas que el otro ¿no?, pero bueno, en ese caso creo que se estabilizan ya que estan en el mismo disipador, y eso, si trabajan con temperatura dentro del rango no hay problema.
> 
> ¿Puede ser la potencia? El ISC debe estar fabricado para dar lo que tiene que dar ¿No? Aunque sea una marca mala...Mientras eso sea así ¿Porque no va a funcionar? así da igual que sean distinta marca
> 
> A toda pastilla...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El mio seguramente funcione bien, pero me pone en duda lo de que sean iguales todos, de la misma marca


  Yo hablo de mi experiencia, la de los demás no la se, me gustaría ver la prueba de tres amplificadores en una escucha a ciegas:
  1º transistores ST o similar
  2º transistores  ISC
  3º transistors  ISC+ST o similar
  A ver quien es el “guapo” que dice, cual es cada uno…

  . …Si señor a toda pastilla…..

  Saludos


----------



## moises95

¿quieres decir que no hay diferencia?

Me queda poco para poner a funcionar el amplificador, pero el día que esté solo aprobecho para ponerlo a toda pastilla, haber que tal trabaja, ya contaría los resultados de como han funcionado los transistores.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

quercus10 dijo:


> P.D.  … desarmar taaantos equipos…, debes tener montones de componentes reciclados de todo tipo en buen estado, te envidio…



SI alguno equipos lo desarmo estando bien (no estan rotos) ejemplo para que quiero un TV 14 pulgada SI nadie lo quiere Y a nadie le interesa, todos quieren un FLAT DE 40. (es la realidad) Con respecto a desarmar componente de silicio como pasivo SI notas la mala fabricacion, NO practico ese metodo, pero lo e hecho y se a que te refieres, pero como esto es Argentina sabemos que no todo es SERIE el de muestra es bueno al medio te meto el podrido (eso es lei) 

las mejores forma  de saber si es bueno es creando el test de prueba que te trae el datasheet y medir la curvas que vienen


----------



## moises95

He ido a por un tip147, no había y me han dado el equivalente, (yo creo que es, según datasheet) ,el encapsulado es mas grande, las patas menos anchas, brillante por atrás y la marca no se cual es, según datasheet debe ser "mospec", aunque según "all datasheet" es de ISC, de esa manera me biene perfecot, proque así tengo el tip142 de ISC y el equivalente del tip147 de ISC, pareja.

Bueno, y me ineteresaría saber si es original o es falsificado, dejo uans fotillos a alta resolucion para que podais comprobar. Yo no se mucho de transistores piratas 

Fotos --> Ver el archivo adjunto Transistor.rar

 Creo que mejor huiese subido en ZIP, por si alguien no puede abrir los RAR

La dejo tambien en zip  Ver el archivo adjunto zip transisotrs.zip


----------



## el-rey-julien

muchas gracias moises (por lo del zip)


----------



## moises95

el-rey-julien dijo:


> muchas gracias moises (por lo del zip)



 No había caido en que alguien no usase el winrar o algo, el zip esque lo lee windows sin nada.


Bueno, las patas si veis parecen que tienen como estaño, es brillante la parte de atras y es un poco mas chica que la del tip142 que tengo de ISC, las patas son un poco mas chicas... Huele a falsificación

Ya me decis si es original o no.


----------



## zopilote

Lo que tienes no es una falsificación, lo que se denominan ahora es el remarcado de transistores o integrados , el tuyo cae en la denominacion de transistor generico, le  marcan con una M para insinuar que es de Motorola (para los incautos), lo cual solo es por que ahora los remarcan con laser (o tinta en otros casos), es de manufactura moderna de una fabrica que automatiza su produccion y coloca varios codigos a un lote que fabrican, esto es por que las caracteristicas de cada transistor de un lote cae en una amplio rango de caracteristicas, y ellos se aprovechan de esto. Solo funcionan, pero traen sus peros, son la version barata de los transistores de otras fabricas con más control de calidad.
 Si puedes colocarlo en un circuito que no le exija mucho estaran cumpliendo con su función.


----------



## moises95

zopilote dijo:


> Lo que tienes no es una falsificación, lo que se denominan ahora es el remarcado de transistores o integrados , el tuyo cae en la denominacion de transistor generico, le  marcan con una M para insinuar que es de Motorola (para los incautos), lo cual solo es por que ahora los remarcan con laser (o tinta en otros casos), es de manufactura moderna de una fabrica que automatiza su produccion y coloca varios codigos a un lote que fabrican, esto es por que las caracteristicas de cada transistor de un lote cae en una amplio rango de caracteristicas, y ellos se aprovechan de esto. Solo funcionan, pero traen sus peros, son la version barata de los transistores de otras fabricas con más control de calidad.
> Si puedes colocarlo en un circuito que no le exija mucho estaran cumpliendo con su función.



Es para un amplificador , seguramente le exiga bastante.., entonces se calentará mucho ¿No?


----------



## el-rey-julien

y probarlo un ratito ,y si ves que calientan demasiado,guardas los tr para otra ocasión


----------



## Quercus

En Malaga  hay "Sonytel"  https://maps.google.es/maps?ie=UTF8&cid=10872855411072549803&q=Sonytel+Granada&iwloc=A&gl=ES&hl=es

Yo compro en Sonytel Granada esos Darlington y como fabricante ST, con encapsulado to-247 que es el mas moderno. Mira si los tienen.

Saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin

> Bueno, y me ineteresaría saber si es original o es falsificado,



es bueno, es bueno, es bueno


----------



## moises95

SSTC dijo:


> es bueno, es bueno, es bueno



Bueno?  Pero si dijeron que es malo


----------



## el-rey-julien

no es malo 100% ,es de marca pero de esos de genericos


----------



## R-Mario

No se si ya lo subieron pero me encontre este pdf con varios ejemplos sobre transistores falso


----------



## moises95

el-rey-julien dijo:


> no es malo 100% ,es de marca pero de esos de genericos



Ah, generico, malillo entonces. 

Eso me recuerda las fuentes de PC, estan las buenas y las genericas que normalmente no dan lo que dicen...



Ajna dijo:


> No se si ya lo subieron pero me encontre este pdf con varios ejemplos sobre transistores falso



Hay un esquema de prueba, pero claro, a tension de red... Muy peligroso,¿Se podra hacer con alterna de transformadores?


----------



## el-rey-julien

genérico no quiere decir que siempre sea malo,,,,,,


----------



## moises95

el-rey-julien dijo:


> genérico no quiere decir que siempre sea malo,,,,,,



 Bueno, en este caso, es normalito ¿No? No del todo


----------



## Don Plaquetin

> genérico no quiere decir que siempre sea malo...



hay veces que lo genericos es mejorer que lo original, yo dije que eran buenos porque los vi en un equipo de musica a ese de la foto


----------



## moises95

SSTC dijo:


> hay veces que lo genericos es mejorer que lo original, yo dije que eran buenos porque los vi en un equipo de musica a ese de la foto



Entonces tienen que aguantar bien


----------



## chikotekno

Estimados:

Recientemente estaba montando una potencia con el citado mosfet, pero tengo la sensación que el transistor es falso, ya que ni siquiera alcance a utilizarlo con excitacion en el amplificador, lo extraño, es que al setear la tension en gate (2.8v), para obtener una ID de 500 mA, este tomaba temperatura (cosa que no me habia pasado con otro similar), en resumen la juntura Gate-Source, esta casi en corto y todo esto sin ingresar ni una pizca de RF.

La tensión de alimentación nunca sobrepaso los 12 V.

Saludos.


----------



## nasaserna

Como Moises 95 dice
"Hay un esquema de prueba, pero claro, a tension de red... Muy peligroso,¿Se podra hacer con alterna de transformadores? "
si pero queda muy pesado.

Yo usaba ese esquema, se puede cargar bajo el brazo, claro que en los almacenes de electrónica donde dudaba de un transistor de potencia para mis amplificadores, pedia permiso y nunca me negaron hacer esas pruebas casi destructivas, eso si, transistor que quemaba transistor que pagaba, pero los transistores que me pasaban la prueba nunca fallaron ni han fallado.
Prefería perder dinero en el almacen y no en mi taller con todo un montaje

y lo trabajar con la red es muy sencillo si haces una buena caja y tienes las medidas basicas de seguridad



Nota:
este montaje solo lo uso para transistores de potencia de dudosa procedencia y solo para los que tienen una aplicación crítica cercana a los valores de la potencia de la lamparay el voltaje de la red( prácticamente todos los amplificadores de mas de 60W rms)


----------



## maxee

Buenas estoy armando un amplificador y los TIP147 quedan en corto al rato de probarlos, (con lampara serie y todo) podrán decirme si son falsos? yo creo que si 



djwash: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/reparacion-stk433-320-a-84515/#post739279


----------



## djwash

maxee dijo:


> Buenas estoy armando un amplificador y los TIP147 quedan en corto al rato de probarlos, (con lampara serie y todo) podrán decirme si son falsos? yo creo que si



Creo saber que amplificador estas armando, podrias postear el circuito o un link a el...


----------



## zopilote

Solo tienes que abrir el TIP147 con un golpe de martillo en sus laterales hasta ver su interior. Luego se podra comentar si es bueno el transistor.


----------



## maxee

Es verdad.. ahí dejo una foto del TIP destripado

djwash: por si no lo viste te deje en el mensaje anterior un link, para que veas el diagrama del amplificador


----------



## djwash

Falso, ademas, no dudaria en darle un martillazo al 142 por si a caso...


----------



## moises95

maxee dijo:


> Es verdad.. ahí dejo una foto del TIP destripado
> 
> djwash: por si no lo viste te deje en el mensaje anterior un link, para que veas el diagrama del amplificador



 La pastilla de silicio ha desaparecido o es muy chica??


----------



## nasaserna

no.
es muuuyyyy chica en el falso


----------



## SERGIOD

maxee dijo:


> Es verdad.. ahí dejo una foto del TIP destripado
> 
> djwash: por si no lo viste te deje en el mensaje anterior un link, para que veas el diagrama del amplificador



Ese transistor es super falso...


----------



## R-Mario

Ya no se esfuerzan nadita los falsificadores!!!


----------



## moises95

Un día de estos los harán sin pastilla de silicio...


----------



## R-Mario

Ese estaria de %&%$, imagina que llegas a tu taller lo pones y nada luego lo quitas pruebas y nada, lo destapas y nada jajajajaja


----------



## blanko001

Los fabricantes deberían primero que todo poder imprimir bien su logo visible, además en la parte posterior un único número de serie de cada unidad así fuese de unos 25 dígitos y mediante la página oficial del fabricante corroborar la autenticidad del mismo.


----------



## R-Mario

blanko001 dijo:


> Los fabricantes deberían primero que todo poder imprimir bien su logo visible, además en la parte posterior un único número de serie de cada unidad así fuese de unos 25 dígitos y mediante la página oficial del fabricante corroborar la autenticidad del mismo.



Eso se traduce en $$$ que no creo que quieran gastar ¿o si?

Hay un revista muy conocida EyS que compra componentes originales, luego les pone una cajita que dice original y sopas le sube un 70% el precio.

Lo mejor que se puede hacer es comprar a distribuidores grandes como digikey o newark al menos nunca he visto un componente pirata ahi.


----------



## djwash

Hecha la ley hecha la trampa...

Cualquier mecanismo de seguridad adicional o de identificacion se traducirá en aun aumento de precio que como dice Ajna habra que pagar, y el unico que tendra que pagar por eso somos nosotros, y al poco tiempo dicho mecanismo será falsificado...

Hace unos dias compre unos reguladores dudosos para armar una fuente de corriente, nunca hicieron su trabajo, dejaban pasar todo, como si no estuvieran, casi quemo unos led de potencia, los abri y efectivamente, nada...


----------



## R-Mario

Nada de nada, ni siquiera un pequeño vale por una pastilla de silicio para cambiar el 22 de diciembre del 2012??


----------



## moises95

He destapado un 2n3055 falsificado (sombrero inchado) no me ha costado mucho quitarle el sombrerito. Antes de hacerlo, medía bastante menos que los originales (base colector, base emisor), se notaba descaradamente que era falso hasta midiendolo 

Después se habrá convertido en un foto transistor, porque le he quitado lo blanco y he dejado la cosa esa cuadrada que tiene como una pista.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

djwash dijo:


> Hecha la ley hecha la trampa...
> 
> Cualquier mecanismo de seguridad adicional o de identificacion se traducirá en aun aumento de precio que como dice Ajna habra que pagar, y el unico que tendra que pagar por eso somos nosotros, y al poco tiempo dicho mecanismo será falsificado...
> 
> Hace unos dias compre unos reguladores dudosos para armar una fuente de corriente, nunca hicieron su trabajo, dejaban pasar todo, como si no estuvieran, casi quemo unos led de potencia, los abri y efectivamente, nada...



encima los reguladores siempre te los cobran como recontra buenos!


----------



## R-Mario

Nomas prueba a queres comprar un LM138 y mejor te recargas en la pared para no dar el azoton. 15 dlls, jajajaja mejor uso un regulador discreto


----------



## gustavo dani

hace unos dias termine un amplificador de 250 watts rms de la pagina construyasuvideorockola, la spectrum, y no pude conseguir los mjl 21194 ni los 2sc3858 originales por lo que me decidi a usar los mjl de la marca ISC y la verdad voy por el 3 dia de prueba y funcionan de maravilla con +-70 volt dc. y lo exiji bastante con un filtro pasa bajos activo y un sub pioneer 309 a 8ohms. y tamb lo probe con 2 bafles de 12 pulg haciendolo trabajar a 4ohms y por suerte hasta ahora funcionan bien. los recomiendo a los isc. saludos


----------



## moises95

Hace unas semanas compré un tda2005. Existen las versiones M y S (bridge y stereo), a mi me dieron la versión R. No hay datasheet para la version R. Tampoco me ha llegado a fucnionar correctamente, lo armé en 2 placas distintas, en las 2 veces me dio el mismo problema. 

Perdida de tiempo para nada, si era falsificado o no, venía estropeado o algo.

¿La versión R es falsificación?

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

¿Quien fabríca actualmente 2n3055?

Hace unos días compré uno y me lo dieron de ST (se ve original). Hace un año y medio, me daban de toshiba (parecen originales) y aún los tengo aquí, parece que van bien.

Para estar seguro de que sea ST el que actualmente fabrica 2N3055  ¿Algunos más? ¿Toshiba ya no?

Tambíen tenía 1 de toshiba con el sombrerito hinchado, se lo quité con unos alicates fácilmente...

Si es falsificado, lo dejo, para que después me estropee todo...


----------



## Mario Di Domenico

si se fabrican de compre st originales a 2 dolares..


los que compre son iguales a este no estan pintados las letras son como grabadas en el sombrerito


----------



## moises95

Esos ST son los que me dan ahora mismo. Pero parecen de tinta

Tengo un 2n3055 de toshiba de hace unos 2 años, me parece que es falsificado porque las letras se borran con pasadas de dedo o con alchol.

Medir, me da buenas mediciones, pero no me fio mucho, haber si sabeis si es original o falso.

Las letras casi borradas...

Dejo imagen del transistor (en el enlace podeis verla con mucha mas resolusión)

http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/8040/dscn3409o.jpg






Yo el que tengo era como este: http://repositorio2.masoportunidade...11058663/fotos//11058663_3_2011317_8_19_1.jpg (esta imagen no es mia)

Pero se le borran las letras.


----------



## nasaserna

Puedes estar de suerte, normalmente a los 2n3055 originales no se les borraba muy fàcil las letras pero si se les borraban, cuando te digo que puedes estar de suerte, es que si las mediciones te dan bien, no hay de otra que ensayarlos, te daras cuenta muy pronto de si funcionan bian.
Una ocasiòn me paso que me trajeron unos transistores que supuestamente eran 2n3055 y las letras solo se leìan 2...55, peroeran de marca nec, pues al probarlos me dejaron seco de gusto con la corriente que manejaban, luego me di cuenta que eran en realidad 2SD555 nada menos que unos de 200W, 250V y 15A, ni te digo la belleza de amplificador que hice con ellos, lleva trabajando las 24 horas desde hace mas de 10 años


----------



## Mario Di Domenico

moises95 dijo:


> Esos ST son los que me dan ahora mismo. Pero parecen de tinta
> 
> Tengo un 2n3055 de toshiba de hace unos 2 años, me parece que es falsificado porque las letras se borran con pasadas de dedo o con alchol.
> 
> Medir, me da buenas mediciones, pero no me fio mucho, haber si sabeis si es original o falso.
> 
> Las letras casi borradas...
> 
> Dejo imagen del transistor (en el enlace podeis verla con mucha mas resolusión)
> 
> http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/8040/dscn3409o.jpg
> 
> http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/8040/dscn3409o.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo el que tengo era como este: http://repositorio2.masoportunidade...11058663/fotos//11058663_3_2011317_8_19_1.jpg (esta imagen no es mia)
> 
> Pero se le borran las letras.





toshiba hace mas de 10 años que no fabrica el 2n3055 y os mas falsificados son los toshiba


----------



## nasaserna

Como te digo debes tener suerte, no falta que los falsificadores se equivoquen (ironia), y coloquen pastillas del mj15003 en los 2n3055 chiviados, hablando en serio, hay aplicaciones que exigen tan poco de los transistores de potencia que hasta los chiviados(falsificados en Colombia), pueden tener un rendimiento aceptable. realmente hace mas de 20 años que el toshiba 2n3055 no se produce, los originales que se consiguen son de equipos antiguos desmontados o algun almacen muy viejito en una caja olvidada, ON (antes motorola) creo que aùn los fabrica transistores con encapsulado TO3, y caracterìsticas decentes. pero debes comprarlos en un buen lugar.
mira por aquì:
http://www.onsemi.com/PowerSolutions/product.do?id=2N3055


----------



## tomy64

cuidense de julmar en avellaneda. ahi venden componentes usados y fallados. fui a comprar un 6581(sid) para reparar una commodore 64 y vino con los filtros pasa bajo, banda y alto quemados(manda la tension continua de fuente a los capacitores de realimentacion y el sonido se silencia cuando los filtrosse activan).
cuando fui a reclamarles no los quisieron reponer y cuando pedi probar el ultimo de los que tenía en stock presentaba la misma falla.


----------



## megas

Hola, me llamo juan y soy victima de los falsificadores..
resulta que yo llevo la electronica como hobby, pero como tal no estoy tan metido... pero me encanta y llevo mucho material quemado y algo aprendido, y mi ultimo proyecto era un 5.1 con tda's 2050, los compre, me llevo 6 meses entre comprarlos y empezar el proyecto y hacerlo  con los materiales a mano, ya habia intentado otros circuitos y pues se quemaron pero por alguna razon le tenia fe a estos integrados, se oian bien, cero ruidos.. un poco al encender o apagar y sin preamplificador daban buen volumen.
Todo esto con una fuente de poder smps..si hay que quemar algo.. hay que hacerlo complejamente >XD 
a la fuente le compre electroliticos nuevos 25v 2200uf resistencias y demas, y unas plaquitas universales:
compre varios tda's unos de base cuadrada, y otros de forma, los estuve usando apenas 3 dias.. maximo y en una de esas puse un ipod, maaaala idea, como no embono bien el plug se hiso ruido esto creo hiso avalancha en los integrados y en la fuente y puff .. say god bye!.

de los 5 que tenia uno se puso en corto con el + los demas parecen estar bien, nomas componga la fuente checare, y abri el que se descompuso.. una pastilla de silicio de 2 x 2mm!!!  algo como la figuras que se ven.. la borrosa es la mia y la que se ve clarito es sacado de google buscando la medida real del chip, y sorpresa.. me toco fake 
y no se diga de los electroliticos... revento uno, (pero por obviedad cambiare el otro) pero sin el clasico olor.. no huele a nada.. seco.
segun vi, es de una compañia española, y como las tiendas donde los venden casi parecen ser de la misma familia, para alguien como yo, creo es mas seguro sacar los componentes de una tv o aparato viejo 
parece ser mas facil comprar un aparato y ahorrarse dinero, pero aun tengo fe ciega para poder seguir intentando.


----------



## tbobreak

que tal compañeros aqui em ecuentro con al duda  de que fabricante es este , estaba buscando unos 2sc5198 de toshiba y me mostraron estos.   que me pueden decir de  ese raro logotipo es de toshiba?,de fuji?  :s


obviamente con otro encapsulado y matricula, peor con ese logotipo
http://cdn101.iofferphoto.com/img3/...oshiba-2sc2238-c2238-power-amp-transistor.jpg


----------



## rafaelcarlos

Hola a todos, soy de Cordoba capital y les cometo que hace aproximadamente un mes que ando buscando unos transistores 2sa1215 2sb2921, son de una potencia sankey , y la verdad que he comprado aproximadamente 5 de los cuales NO SIRVE NINGUNO. ya que la ganancia que debe estar entre los 90-180 estos estan entre los 4 y lo maximo es 17 con suerte bajada y viento a favor. Me fui con el tester a las casas de repuestos y empece a medir ; en una de las casa medi 23 y el mas alto tenia 8 de ganancia. Para hacerla corta no se en donde comprar y tengo miedo de comprar en bs as ya que no se ni conozco casas ahi. si alguno del foro me puede ayudar les agradeceria.
Ha me olvidaba , hay casa en cordoba que son sucursales de algunas de bs as (elemont. electrocomponente)pero no trabajan estos componente segun lo que me dijieron.
muchas gracias


----------



## rafaelcarlos

Hola a todos, soy de Cordoba capital y les cometo que hace aproximadamente un mes que ando buscando unos transistores 2sa1215 2sb2921, son de una potencia sankey , y la verdad que he comprado aproximadamente 5 de los cuales NO SIRVE NINGUNO. ya que la ganancia que debe estar entre los 90-180 estos estan entre los 4 y lo maximo es 17 con suerte bajada y viento a favor. Me fui con el tester a las casas de repuestos y empece a medir ; en una de las casa medi 23 y el mas alto tenia 8 de ganancia. Para hacerla corta no se en donde comprar y tengo miedo de comprar en bs as ya que no se ni conozco casas ahi. si alguno del foro me puede ayudar les agradeceria.
Ha me olvidaba , hay casa en cordoba que son sucursales de algunas de bs as (elemont. electrocomponente)pero no trabajan estos componente segun lo que me dijieron.
muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

hFE VCE=–4V, IC=–5A 50∗min

∗hFE Rank O(50to100), P(70to140), Y(90to180)

Yo no me preocuparía tanto por el hfe , al contrario , en transistores truchos el hfe suele ser muy alto.

Los transistores de salida funcionan como seguidores de emisor , así que a lo sumo necesitarán un poquito mas de corriente de base , que eso siempre está sobredimensionado.

 Mas vale preocupate que no sean falsos y se prendan fuego 

Saludos !


----------



## DOSMETROS

hFE VCE=–4V, IC=–5A 50∗min

∗hFE Rank O(50to100), P(70to140), Y(90to180)

Yo no me preocuparía tanto por el hfe , al contrario , en transistores truchos el hfe suele ser muy alto.

Los transistores de salida funcionan como seguidores de emisor , así que a lo sumo necesitarán un poquito mas de corriente de base , que eso siempre está sobredimensionado.

 Mas vale preocupate que no sean falsos y se prendan fuego 

Saludos !


----------



## rafaelcarlos

gracias dosmetros por tu contestacion , lo que me comentas y los datos que pe proporcionas lo tengo en cuenta, pero al poner los trans. estos vuelan que es un lujo. siguiendo el tutorial sobre amplificadores , llego a la conclusion que son los transistores de salida, ya que sin el ellos la potencia funciona y a un dterminado nivel de volumen satura. si sabes de alguna casa de electronica que pueda encargarle los transistores que sean confiables y que los envien  me seria de mucha ayuda,
muchas gracias


----------



## rafaelcarlos

gracias dosmetros por tu contestacion , lo que me comentas y los datos que pe proporcionas lo tengo en cuenta, pero al poner los trans. estos vuelan que es un lujo. siguiendo el tutorial sobre amplificadores , llego a la conclusion que son los transistores de salida, ya que sin el ellos la potencia funciona y a un dterminado nivel de volumen satura. si sabes de alguna casa de electronica que pueda encargarle los transistores que sean confiables y que los envien  me seria de mucha ayuda,
muchas gracias


----------



## moises95

¿Cómo son los 2n3055 originales que se fabrican ahora?

¿Como este? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Son los que tengo y no funcionan bien. Coloco uno de toshiba de los de sombrero plano y va perfecto. Pero claro,ya no venden de toshiba.


----------



## Ratmayor

moises95 dijo:


> ¿Cómo son los 2n3055 originales que se fabrican ahora?
> 
> ¿Como este? http://www.parts-express.com/images/products/standard/2n3055_s.jpg
> 
> Son los que tengo y no funcionan bien. Coloco uno de toshiba de los de sombrero plano y va perfecto. Pero claro,ya no venden de toshiba.


Existe una técnica Sholin para idenficarlos, los 2N3055 tienen un efecto en las letras, solo pueden verse mirando directamente al transistor, si lo ladeas y las letras no desaparecen es más pirata que Jack Sparrow


----------



## moises95

Creo que son originales, lo único que se ve es el logo, lo demás no se ve, solo puntitos.

Tamaó completo: http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/966/dsc00072fl.jpg



Tamaño completo: http://img138.imageshack.us/img138/7421/dsc00070um.jpg


----------



## Ratmayor

Has esta técnica ninja para estár más seguros: Coloca cualquier fuente de tensión positiva en el colector, preferiblemente 50V, coloca una resistencia de 100Ω entre emisor y base. Mide con un voltímetro si hay tensión en el emisor, la lectora correcta es 0V si puedes midelo en la escala de mV. Si tienes una lectura de tensión el transistor tiene fugas y es FALSO... (Pueden utilizar esa técnica ninja para cualquier transistor NPN, para PNP, utilicen tensión negativa en el colector)


----------



## moises95

¿Con 40V funciona? Entonces pongo en la escala más baja y si hay alguna lectura, ejemplo, 2mV, es que tiene fuga , Tiene que dar 0. ¿No?

Así es, no?


----------



## Ratmayor

Sí, así mismo es y sí, con 40V también sirve


----------



## moises95

He abierto el transistor 2n3055 de ST de los nuevos, a ver si el silicio es como tiene que ser, mide unos 2mm.

Dejo imagenes de tamaño completo para que veais. A ver si es falso, que debe de ser ya que no me funciona como debe y los de toshiba si. 

Me ha costado muchisimo abrirlo, con golpes imposible, con alicates igual, al final he tenido que cojer el taladro y destrozar  la tapa. 

Si no hubiese tocado abajo del todo, se me hubiese quedado de foto transistor 

Si tardan o no funcionan dejo en un archivo ZIP las imágenes. 

Archivos ZIP: 

Archivo 1

Archivo 2

Enlace a la completa: http://img850.imageshack.us/img850/5566/dsc00081mm.jpg




Enlace a la completa: http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/8712/dsc00086copia.jpg

Aquí marco donde está la pastilla



Enlace a la completa: http://img820.imageshack.us/img820/2769/dsc00086cw.jpg

Aquí la misma pero sin marcar.



Enlace a la completa: http://img248.imageshack.us/img248/5711/dsc00087mj.jpg


----------



## JOHANA123

Saludos al foro!!! yo casi no comento mucho, pero esta vez lo hare en contra de esos truchos transistores,fets,mosfet,ic´s,huyyyyyy, me ha tocado de todo grrr""%$&&%UI%I&/&)) ya que me dedico ala reparacion de equipos electronicos(negocio el cual pienso dejar por que en vez de ganancia deja perdidas jajaja[con mucha amargura])pero bueno como dije me ha pasado de todo con semiconductores, gracias a DIOS todavio no tengo experiencia con capacitores truchos ,pues les comento estaba yo reparando una tv samsung de la viejitas(con cinescopio) y noto que el regulador de la fuente y el transistor horizontal ya se veian muy recalentados ,la tele trabajaba pero con mucho brillo parpadeaba asi que me di cuenta que solo habia que cambiar estas piezas y unos cuantos filtros , fuia la tienda de electronicos con toda la confianza del mundo pues era una falla sencilla y componentes muy comunes(KA5Q074ORT Y 2SD2499) pero el checar los componentes los vi raros especialmente el KA pero les pregunte a otros colegas y me dijero que trabajaba bien ,en fin lo puse y HORRORRR (perdon por las mayusculas era necesario) hizo pockkk y se prendio en llamas (del susto hasta grite jajaja) y que paso!!!! se volaron como 4 diodos de la fuente ,y como 5 capacitores y un  ic ,me queria morir, tuve que recurrir a las piezas viejitas que habia quitado ,volver a comprar piezas, despues de cambiar todo para mi susto la tv ya no prendia ,que horror la pequeña falla se volvio enorme ahora hasta, mi multimetro llevo para comprar refacciones y todavia aguantar la cara del vendedor aunque el tampoco tenga la culpa ,por que muchas veces son varias las personas engañadas ,,..bueno esa fue mi anecdota por lo cual he decidido mudarme al car audio,las instalaciones y alarmas ,y eso si en mi nuevo negocio solo compro a proveedores autorizados para vender buen producto ya que tambien soy distribuidor y ya he tenido experiencia en este ramo hasta la fecha ningun distribuidor me ha fallado a ecepcion de MASTER electronicos (perdon por las mayusculas nuevamente pero si era necesario)jejejeje  que me mandaba pedidos incompletos , componentes defectuosos ,de plano no recomiendo a esa empresa ,la atencion de la encargada de compras por internet es un 
!"#$%&(=)?=)/(/&&%$$ pero la chava de compras de mayoreo es un amor (100%) pero decidi ya no comprar mas ahi buenoo sigan comentando saludos desde Mexicooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
y para terminar con esto ,hojala que cuando colocaramos las piezas truchas no pasara nada, pero en ocasiones hasta explotan y dañan otras piezas y nos perjudica hay muchos clientes que entienden pero otros se ponen muy agresivos tenemos que regresar el dinero y encima regresar el equipo como se recibio ni hablar de perdidas y tiempo perdido pero desgraciadamente a veces nosotros mismos lo provocamos quien no tiene un DVD ,CD, O canciones piratas programas CRACKEADOS, etc. la solucion esta en todos nosotros. es increible como la reparacion de equipos se esta extinguiendo en mi ciudad ya solo quedan 4 talleres de los mas grandes incluyendome yo ,y ya estan a punto de cerrar yo tengo pronosticado cerrar en un mes ,y los otros tres dicen que trabajaran este año y cerraran en enero proximo, hemos acudido a profeco (defensa del consumidor ) pero nada se ha logrado ,ya hay negocios de venta de componentes electronicos que ya cerraron y otros estan vendiendo equipos musicales etc ,me puse a hacer una revision conciensuda de esto preguntado a cada taller y cada refaccionaria cuanto habian perdido y la suma fue gigantesca en promedio el 25% de su inversion estamos hablando de 300,000 pesos mexicados o algo asi como 24,000 dolarucos el problema es grande y nos afecta a todos un gran saludo y solucionemos esto en comunidad.



Y otra cosa propongo que hablemos de la Obsolencia Programada, por que lo que hoy producen marcas reconocidas ,las cuales no dire , es un asco por ejemplo como comente arriba en mi nuevo negocio vendo car audio y muchas veces cuando reviso los equipos en especial los autoestereos, noto que el disipador de calor es muy pequeño lo tocas y te quema he medido la temperatura y algunos llegan a 120 grados centigrados y eso me hace suponer que el cabo de que termine la garantia mas omenos un año y medio fallaran y no convendadra repararlos, ya que yo vendo autoestereos de marca reconocida con un millon de funciones a solo 1,300 pesos mexicanos y si se daña el ampli original para esos estereo ronda los 300 pesos mas 250 pesos de mano de obra serian 550 pesos pero al cabo de unos 5 meses se dañara el laser (pick-up) ,el reproductor de usb tendra falsos, (por que las caratulas se calientan un monton) y despues comprar otro estereo nuevo al menos los equipos que yo instalo refuerzo los disipadores de calor y a veces hasta los cambio, inclusive a veces cambio el regulador de 5 voltios para la caratula y esto disminuye considerablemente el calor (aclaro que tambien soy servicio autorizado y aveces aunque no tenga el servicio autorizado lo hago para ofrecer una exelente calidad en mis productos y repuntar mis ventas aunque claro todo conlleva riesgo)y esto que posteo lo hago sin fines de lucro solo para que veamos con realidad este problema ,las partes truchas,las marcas produciendo equipos que duraran poco tiempo a donde terminaran los talleres de electronica ,las refaccionarias por que cada vez los centros de servicio autorizado se ponen mas hermeticos y no comparten nada en mi caso yo decidi ya no trabajar para ciertas marcas y empresas por que me resultaba muy problematico les pido que opinen y si acaso estoy mal por postear aqui le pido a un moderador que abra un nuevo tema y cambie lo que he escrito saludos a Argentina uhhhhhh..... viva el churrasco jejejeje


----------



## R-Mario

Que lastima pero esto es asi, cada ves copiamos mas el estilo de los gringos (compra - medio usa - tira) y de la reparacion o reciclado nada. Lo malo es que mucha gente vivia de esta seccion que han olvidado la reparacion y el reciclado. Yo se sepune que soy electronico algunas veces reparo aparatos pero generalmente lo hago para mi  uso o para la familia, como dices ya no es negocio hacerlo. Por eso tube que mudarme a otra seccion que no pienso decir jejeje. 
En fin tienes razon MASTER ofrece conponentes muy pero muy piratas, pero pienso que lo hacen por ignorancia porque tambien tienen componentes bastante buenos y originales y lo mejor a un muy buen precio, creo que el señor de comrpras deberia hacer mejor su trabajo. Tambien las herramientas que ofrece son de relativa baja calidad pero de muy buen precio y sirven pa un buen rato.

Algo que no pasa con la "#$%$% AG electronica que vende incluso componentes reciclados, pero creo que son los poco eticos trabajadores los que lo hacen. En fin yo ya no compro en AG.

Tambien acá en mi pueblo ya desaparecieron los locales de reparacion, mi tio tenia uno pero dice que entre pagar renta, impuestos, componentes piratas y los errores humanos pues ya no le convenia, en promedio dice que llega a ganar 600 pesos a la semana, algo con lo que obiamente no vives en mexico. Eso sin contar que no tenia seguro social ni nada de prestaciones. 

Talves suene como a piraña pero estoy esperando a que me ofresca su osciloscopio y su bonito fluke.

En fin creo que es tiempo de decir "descanse en paz la reparacion electronica"

Donde si he visto que se maneja mucho la reparacion y eso entre comillas es en la industria porque en realidad se reduce a cambiar la placa completa, yo estube un tiempo en ese ramo y asi le hacen, donde estoy trabajando ahorita se supone que tendriamos que reparar pero en solamente se llena un papel diciendo que no se puede reparar y nos compran otro nuevo. ¿Porque no lo reparamos? sencillamente porque es mas complicado que nos compren las piezas (cuestion administrativa) que a que nos compren el aparato completo directo desde el fabricante.


----------



## ESKALENO

¿Alguien sabe si esto es falso?.

No recuerdo ni de qué los tengo, voy a ver si los aprovecho para hacer algo.


----------



## JOHANA123

Que tal saludos definitivamente *Ajna* tienes toda la razon y *ESKALENO* tus modulos stk se ven dudosos , pero lo que te puedo decir es que hay modulos stk que son clonados y funcionan muy bien ,hay stk especialmente los modelos muy viejos que se ven con letras muy feas pero son originales ya que yo los he quitado de equipos de la era mesosoica y funcinando (vaya que antes si hacian cosas buenas) y hay stk que las letras se ven feas y pa colmo se borran eson si son retruchos te los digo por que yo antes de comprar un stk le paso el dedo por las letras y si se medio borra no los compro ,en cambio los clonados aunque les pase la mano mil veces no se borran y los originales ni se diga (se te borra el dedo antes que las letras jajajaja) pero al parecer tus stk estan entre truchos y originales por que asi se ven!!! jejeje por que los clonados se ven mas bonitos de verdad yo lo he comprobado y no hay de otra ha probarlos............



y otra cosa con AG ni ala esquina, jajaja peros sus irfz son muy buenos al igual que los pick-up(laser) hasta ahorita ninguno me ha fallado y eso que algunos se ven refeos!!!!!!! jajaja pero con MASTER una vez pedi kss-213 y los 5 lasers que compre me salieron malos y lo que mas me dolio es que eran reciclados hasta pastita blanca tenian en la parte del poste para que el laser se deslice, y venian como que le habian pasado el cautin por la parte donde esta la amortiguacion de la lente ,por que me imagino que todos sabemos ese truco de pasar el cautin por las partes mobiles donde se coloca la lente para que se sostenga nuevamente es decir para darle brio al amortiguador de la lente y que no se caiga y dure un poco mas ,creo que por ahi los tengo luego subo las imagenes jejeje bayyyyyyy....


----------



## Jeronimo17

Aporto uno cuantos que he abierto comprados en ebay, no se si serán verdaderos o no...

http://i36.tinypic.com/167vwid.jpg


----------



## Daniel Lopes

! Hola a todos dese excelente foro saludos cordiales!,yo vengo aca denunciar un facto que desafortunadamiente estas aconteciendo atualmiente con mucha frequencia  aca en Brasil. Estas quase inpossible conprar el prescaler MC12017 idoneo , acontece que los fabricantes Chinos totalmiente sin excrupulos exportan a todo el mundo  ese tipo falsificado generalmiente se tratando  de el MC12015 que es un prescaler divisor por 32/33 con el descriciõn adulterada para MC12017 o peor algunas vezes el conponente ni sequer funciona ,no hace nadie ni consume corriente alguna . 
portanto quando alguem armar un PLL con ese prescaler y no tener exicto por mas que  se esforce  disconfiem de el , certamiente se trata de un tipo falsificado !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Jeronimo17

Jeronimo17 dijo:


> Aporto uno cuantos que he abierto comprados en ebay, no se si serán verdaderos o no...
> 
> http://i36.tinypic.com/167vwid.jpg



Diria que son verdaderos al final, tenia un problema por calentamiento en mi etapa al usar una mica que no es para eso y por eso se me iban


----------



## R-Mario

Hablando de cosas falsificadas, creen que los chinos puedan falsificar un microcontrolador como un atmega8 o un attiny13??? tengo esa duda porque quisiera comprar unos en china


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos ! desafortunadamiente el "Ocidente" es lo principal culpado por todo eso quando transferiu toda la manufatura para los chinos que trabalhan por mucha poca plata y pior transferiu las fabricas de conponentes electronicos . Haora los chinos que no ten nenhum tipo de escrupulos en los negocios venden "basuras" a todo el mundo .
A proposito quisas algun amigo preferencialmiente de Argentina poderia me ayudar indicando alguna buena tienda que venda el circuito integrado MC12017 , es un prescaler de RF del Motorola .
Muchas gracias por alguna dica.
Att.
Daniel lopes


----------



## R-Mario

Jajaja no manden mi mensaje a moderacion, solo es para dar a conocer a los compatriotas que no compren capacitores en STEREN MEXICO, ni tampoco Transistores ni circuitos integrados de "facil falsificacion" Creo que lo unico que pueden comprar con seguridad son los dichosos PIC.

Pero lo de los capacitores si me dio mucha mucha risa porque ni yo me di cuenta hasta que me explotaron con a penas el 70% del voltaje nominal.

Y es que revisando bien me doy cuenta que no son RUBYCON como siempre los habia visto, no no no, estos dicen ROBICON y apenas les pones el 70% de su valor nominal y se empiezan a calentar, ademas tienen una asquerosisisisisma resistencia interna muy fea y en fuentes conmutadas mueren casi al instante.

Por otro lado he destapado infinidad de transistores y TDA que vende esta tienda y no me he encontrado nada original.

STEREN y MASTER electronicas fuchila.

Ademas los LED's que vende steren son pesimos apenas y duran y si compras varios por ejemplo por cientos, te vas a topar con algunos que ni prenden.

Anteriormente STEREN vendia placa para PCB en fibra de vidrio y era una maravilla esas placas, ahora solo venden su asquerosa placa fenolica bien gruesa y fea.

Y algo mas, todos los productos que ellos venden (ejemplo un radio-alarma) en realidad son aparatos chinos de pesima calidad, los cuales compran y piden que les pongan su nombre de STEREN y los venden aqui al triple de precio, eso tambien lo hace MASTER.

Cualquier aparato que compren en steren o master lo pueden encontrar a menos de 1/3 de su valor en la pagina de ebay, y son exactamente lo mismo solo que sin la etiqueta de estas tiendas


----------



## Silici0

tambien si solicitas diagramas al web master de esteren te los dan sin tener el producto


----------



## tomy64

Hola daniel, el mc12017 se consigue en electronica liniers. saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes

tomy64 dijo:


> Hola daniel, el mc12017 se consigue en electronica liniers. saludos



!Muchas gracias querido Tomy ! , ? se no for mucha molestia poderia usteds decir la direccion de la tienda que me recomendas ?
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Eso es en Argentina - Buenos Aires - Capital (CABA)

http://www.electronicaliniers.com.ar/home_1.php


----------



## Daniel Lopes

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Eso es en Argentina - Buenos Aires - Capital (CABA)
> 
> http://www.electronicaliniers.com.ar/home_1.php



!Muchas gracias caro DOSMETROS  !, Yo ja enviei un E-Mail a els cotizando el CI que busco, Haora es so aguardar la respuesta.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS




----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Hola gente el tema es asi,tengo 2 crest VS1500 mias para reparar y tengo que conseguir los siguiente:

IRFP140
IRFP9140
2SA1302
2SC3281
MJE340
MJE350
MJE15032
MJE15033
BYV79 (diodo)

La cosa es conseguir estas cosas originales aca en Argentinaseguro hice reir a mas de uno,si alguien tiene algun dato o como hacer para traerlos de afuera me dara una gran ayuda.

Gracias!


----------



## tinchorojo89

Si no tenes apuro se puede comprar por internet, en ebay encontras de todo a todo precio y de todos lados del mundo (mucho chino) ultimamente compré algunos integrados y como son pequeños llegan por correo sin ningun problema. Lo que tiene en contra es que hay que esperar unos 30-35 dias a que llegue, pero muchas veces por la calidad y el pricio vale la pena esperar.

Slds, Martin.


----------



## zopilote

En tu lista hay dos transistores que son bien falsificados o remarcados, el 2SC3281 y 2SA1302  estos no los pidas, utiliza otros codigos (MJW3281A y  MJW1302A, MJL4281A ó MJL4302A). 
Los IRF solo vende los de uso general y ese codigo no trae mucho problema (los originales no tienen brillo de espejo) y los demas transistores son tremendamente comerciales, no hay problemas en ellos.


----------



## ernestogn

lDIMEBAGl dijo:


> Hola gente el tema es asi,tengo 2 crest VS1500 mias para reparar y tengo que conseguir los siguiente:
> 
> IRFP140
> IRFP9140
> 2SA1302
> 2SC3281
> MJE340
> MJE350
> MJE15032
> MJE15033
> BYV79 (diodo)
> 
> La cosa es conseguir estas cosas originales aca en Argentinaseguro hice reir a mas de uno,si alguien tiene algun dato o como hacer para traerlos de afuera me dara una gran ayuda.
> 
> Gracias!



Mira , alguno de esos mosfet y alguno de los MJE los consegui super originales en Elko, esta  mas o menos por Boedo , fiajte , casi siempre contestan los correos


----------



## razorclaus

ernestogn dijo:


> Mira , alguno de esos mosfet y alguno de los MJE los consegui super originales en Elko, esta  mas o menos por Boedo , fiajte , casi siempre contestan los correos



Constitucion 3400 mas o menos a tres cuadras de av jujuy, en elko si que conseguis originales y a buen precio, estos los compre la semana pasada, los vengo usando hace mas de un año y sin ningun problema


----------



## luisitoloco22

es cierto, en elko y electrocomponentes podes comprar sin ningun problema, yo compre transistores de potencia y cero problema, yo los recomiendo... saludos...


----------



## blanko001

No es en efecto un transistor pero creo que se puede subir aquí, es un regulador (debería ser un LM7805 que fue lo que pedí en la tienda electrónica) No pierdan de vista el país de procedencia.


----------



## R-Mario

Yo hubiera  despedido al menso que no pudo copiar ni siquiera bien el nombre. Ahora imagínate como estará por dentro.

Hasta eso no si no fuera por ese detallito no se ve tan pirata


----------



## Ratmayor

blanko001 dijo:


> No es en efecto un transistor pero creo que se puede subir aquí, es un regulador (debería ser un LM7805 que fue lo que pedí en la tienda electrónica) No pierdan de vista el país de procedencia.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 96639
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 96640


 Si supieras que tengo unos transistores hechos en ese mismo "país"  
​No han salido tan malos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Cómo se llama ese juego que hay que formar otra palabra con las mismas letras  ?


----------



## Fogonazo

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cómo se llama ese juego que hay que formar otra palabra con las mismas letras  ?


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez

Lo barato sale caro MUY CARO!!! 





blanko001 dijo:


> No es en efecto un transistor pero creo que se puede subir aquí, es un regulador (debería ser un LM7805 que fue lo que pedí en la tienda electrónica) No pierdan de vista el país de procedencia.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 96639
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 96640


----------



## DOSMETROS

eso , eso , eso !

Transistores marca JPANA

José el Pana


----------



## blanko001

La verdad el "LM7805" lo pedí a ciegas sin revisarlo, nunca había tenido problemas con esa tienda, cuando llegué a casa y revisé los componentes me sentí indignado, ultrajado, sucio... jajaja (exagero). A la larga como dijo Ratmayor: "no ha salido tan malo"; pero lo malo es que vale igual que el original.
No obstante haré el comentario en la tienda, pediré uno que otro regulador a ver si veo un JPANA, si es así les diré a los encargados de la tienda con voz de sarcasmo: "que buenas falsificaciones traen últimamente" o algo por el estilo y me negaré a comprarlos como para que aprendan. 

PD: tarde o temprano regresaré a esa tienda, cuando tienes un proyecto en mente con regularidad no se encuentran todas las referencias de los componentes y toca ir de tienda en tienda.


----------



## Ratmayor

Si mal no recuerdo, esos que ponen JPANA los fabrica "KEC" son una empresa taiwanesa que hace semiconductores genericos a pedido, algo asi como los de NTE y la calidad varia segun el cliente, estan desde calidad militar (AA) hasta la calidad "llaveros" (ZZ), en alguna oportunidad converse con ellos atravez de www.made-in-china.com y les ponen la marca, el numero y el pais que tu quieras


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

blanko001 dijo:


> No obstante haré el comentario en la tienda, pediré uno que otro regulador a ver si veo un JPANA, si es así les diré a los encargados de la tienda con voz de sarcasmo: "que buenas falsificaciones traen últimamente" o algo por el estilo y me negaré a comprarlos como para que aprendan.


Hace tiempo me sucedió algo parecido con unos transistores MJ15015/16 que compré en una casa de electrónica de mi ciudad cuyo dueño conozco por que fué compañero mío en la universidad. Cuando los puse y volaron, fuí a reclamarle y me comentó que los traen por que son los que usan los "reparadores"  en amplificadores que arman/venden para las iglesias  o para los chicos de la secundaria . Bueno... el tema es que eran completamente falsos, así que les devolví los que me quedaban sin usar, les llevé impresas las páginas de ESP sobre transistores "fake" y les dije delante de todos los clientes que lo que vendían era una porquería falsa y que no iba a volver a comprar hasta que trajeran cosas originales (ni les cuento la basura de TDA20X0 que vendían ). En mi trabajo hicieron algo parecido y lo mismo en varias escuelas técnicas...
Moraleja, ahora se les puede comprar sin mucho problema por que la gran mayoría de lo que traen es de muy buena calidad y lo que es malo, te lo declaran como tal para que lo compres bajo tu propia decisión. El dueño me agradeció haberle revelado la verdad (bue... es un decir ) y nuestra amistad y confianza aún perdura, y sobre todo han recuperado numerosos clientes .

Toda esta sanata para decirles que SI FUNCIONA lo de batirlos en público y no volver a comprarles, aunque haya que gastar flete en pedidos vía web.

Saludos!!


----------



## Ratmayor

Que opinan de estos? se ven hasta bonitos 





y en la misma tienda, miren lo que encontré


----------



## luisitoloco22

made in jpana, que raro...


----------



## Ratmayor

luisitoloco22 dijo:


> made in jpana, que raro...


http://myworld.ebay.com/jpana/  Este.....


----------



## fernandob

Fogonazo dijo:


> Después de varios años de quemar cosas ya tengo mi colección de direcciones de proveedores "Confiables", estos en general no suelen traer chatarra.
> Me parece que no seria mala idea además del hilo proveedores hacer uno con los que se sabe no tienen un parche en el ojo.
> *Eso si, no tienen como virtud el buen precio*.



mira que no se si es tan asi fogo.......
quizas el problema sea que a veces no te venden de a uno , o si pretendes eso si, , te cobren mas .

pero si tengo que pesar :
bolseros como los negocios de once (boulogne sur mer) .

casas confiables como elko, electrocomponentes , etc.

pues que no te asombres que en elko y esas consigas MEJOR PRECIO , pero claro:
el problema es que si vas con la lista de supermercado:

1 cd 4011
2 resistencias de 1,2k  1/4w 
.

.
. (aca una lista de 15 valores de resistencias de 1/4 w  y entre 1 y 5 unidades de cada una ) 
.
. 
luego con los capacitores.
.
.

..

.
luego diodos y trnansistorcitos.

y encima si algo no tienen , o lllevas anotado un codigo de la revista lupin de hace 20 años y el vendedor te dice que no sabe (y vos menos ) de un reemplazo.

ahi es donde el bolsero si te vende, pero la casa de electronica seria no quiere saber nada.

mira , te paras en las casas de boulogne sur mer y Valentin gomez  y miras :
testers y demas chucherias chinas , cables, fichas, y demas : estan mucho mas caras que si caminas por once y encontras un chino que vende esas cosas (tipo casa de herramientas) .
luego si vas a componentes tambien estan mas caros que las casas serias que te marque .
y entonces ???? 
que en esa calle conseguis de todo lo que en otro lado no , ademas linea de repuestos de audio y TV .......

ahora si miramos una casa que vende electronica en un pueblo , y bueno : dale las gracias , que se dejen de inchar los usuarios  !!! si elegis vivir en un pueblo y disfrutar de la paz y beneficios que eso implica, no esperes tener a 4 cuadras un distribuidor de farnell  !!! coherencia che !!!! 
el pobre tipo se hace un stock de merca para vender cada tanto algo , que encima se lo traen mas caro.........que es logico que si vas  a pedir un TL431  te lo cobren 5 veces mas caro.
ajo y agua !!!!! a organizarse como ya estoy diciendo .


yo hace años que hago "paquetes" y antes llamo por telefono :
electrocompo 
semak
elko

y si tienen buenos precios , pero no les vengo con pavadas.
incluso calculo que elemon
cika y otros tambien deben ser serios 

*ojo !!!!!!!! tengo claro que vivo en capital, y no todo el mundo tiene essa (suerte ?¿)  ....... si vivis lejos de estas casas , en un pueblo o provincia, pues caes en la casa  que depende de el proveedor de "cosas varias " y este se provee de el que le viene ........ y ahi si que caes mal parado. *!


el consejo es claro y simple:
si les gusta inviertan un poco :
compren una cantidad, no lo justo , hagan un paquete y lo piden con envio o cuando van a la ciudad ahi aprovechan.
haciendo asi NO es mas caro, es mas barato.

ahora bien , si llaman a la casa seria y le preguntan por un 2n3055 , o un tip 32 o un bc547 y les dicen un precio mas caro  que el bolsero de el pueblo :
ahi hay una de 2 :

o el bolsero de pueblo esta desactualizado, no consulta precios y no repone merca hace un año y la inflacion de el pais  hizo que suba.
o 
vende merca trucha.
por que el bolsero de el pueblo ES LOGICO  que venda mas caro, y aceptable si la merca es la misma que la casa dedicada.(ni falta hace explicar) .


----------



## luisitoloco22

que raro todo esto (lo de jpana) y el resto de las falsificaciones, yo por suerte los pocos componentes de alta potencia que compro los compre en elko o electrocomponentes... saludos
pd: si tuviesen que comprar componentes afuera del pais, me recomiendan digikey o algun otro?


----------



## R-Mario

Entonces jpana es una marca??, porque entre jpana, rubicon y otras tantas se esta volviendo un verdadero caos. Y lo peor es que intentar comprar con un vendendor autorizado no sale tan barato o al menos no si quieres como dice fernandob comprar de a una o dos piezas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ajna dijo:


> Y lo peor es que intentar comprar con un vendendor autorizado no sale tan barato o al menos no si quieres como dice fernandob comprar de a una o dos piezas


Peor es comprar varias veces todas las cosas truchas que venden y que al fin y al cabo ninguna funcione.
Vamos... te entendería la búsqueda del mejor precio si fueras a hacer una producción en serie, pero para aplicaciones en escala DIY, lo mejor es comprar componentes de marca reconocida aunque te cuesten un par de obamas extra, si es que cuestan eso... porque por lo general el precio de componentes "de marca" es el precio de mercado y no las  "ofertas" que se encuentran por ahí.


----------



## Tacatomon

luisitoloco22 dijo:


> que raro todo esto (lo de jpana) y el resto de las falsificaciones, yo por suerte los pocos componentes de alta potencia que compro los compre en elko o electrocomponentes... saludos
> pd: si tuviesen que comprar componentes afuera del pais, me recomiendan digikey o algun otro?



Está Digikey (Pero te cobran un buen de envío).
Mouser (A partir de 40USD de mercancía el envío es gratuito).
Newark/Farnell (A partir de 50USD).
Arrow (Desconozco su forma de envíos y compra).

Y si, Zoidberg tiene la razón. Siempre vale pagar algunos USD mas con tal de obtener un componente con la certeza de que es original y no causará problemas a largo plazo.

Saludos al foro!


----------



## Quercus

Ajna dijo:


> Entonces jpana es una marca??, porque entre jpana, rubicon y otras tantas se esta volviendo un verdadero caos. Y lo peor es que intentar comprar con un vendendor autorizado no sale tan barato o al menos no si quieres como dice fernandob comprar de a una o dos piezas


 Hombre* jpana*, a parte de lo que comenta Ratmayor, *suena* a “chinorris del malo” aunque no lo conozco, pero *“Rubycon”…* por favor, es uno de los mejores fabricantes de condensadores. Yo la  conozco mas de *30 AÑOS…  *Como te diría, es como si hubieses puesto “Sanken” o algo por el estilo… 
  Ahora por ejemplo acabo de recibir un pedido que me aconsejaron para un amplificador y son Rubycon de una serie en concreto por su calidad. 
  Saludos


----------



## blanko001

Y por lo menos en las tiendas de electrónica de mi ciudad ya casi no se consiguen los Rubycon, ahora abundan las marcas chinas de mala calidad. Hay que tener suerte para encontrar estos capacitores en el mercado local. 
Lo de JPANA me indica que no es una marca como tal, es la imitación del país "electrónico" por tradición y de buenos componentes electrónicos, claro! JAPAN


----------



## Ratmayor

De las marcas de capacitores de calidad aceptable están:

PESCA: Los fabrican aquí en Chavezlandia, no han salido malos pese a mis abusos 
Gloria: Chinos, "pero no tanto"  también se han portado bien hasta el momento... 
Sancon: Chinos, pero "simpáticos"...


----------



## R-Mario

quercus10 dijo:


> Hombre* jpana*, a parte de lo que comenta Ratmayor, *suena* a “chinorris del malo” aunque no lo conozco, pero *“Rubycon”…* por favor, es uno de los mejores fabricantes de condensadores. Yo la  conozco mas de *30 AÑOS…  *Como te diría, es como si hubieses puesto “Sanken” o algo por el estilo…
> Ahora por ejemplo acabo de recibir un pedido que me aconsejaron para un amplificador y son Rubycon de una serie en concreto por su calidad.
> Saludos






Se te fue la pata, yo dije rubicon que es la copia barata y fea de rubycon, note la sutil diferencia entre el nombre de una y de la otra 





Ratmayor dijo:


> De las marcas de capacitores de calidad aceptable están:
> 
> PESCA: Los fabrican aquí en Chavezlandia, no han salido malos pese a mis abusos



PESCA??? Ha de tener ese nombre porque es dificil pescar uno bueno


----------



## Tacatomon

Ajna dijo:


> Se te fue la pata, yo dije rubicon que es la copia barata y fea de rubycon, note la sutil diferencia entre el nombre de una y de la otra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PESCA??? Ha de tener ese nombre porque es dificil pescar uno bueno



En todo caso, es "Robicon" la falsificación mas utilizada de los Rubycon Originales. He visto "Robicon's" en equipos datados del 92' así que se ve que este negocio ya está establecido desde hace unos años.

Una lástima.

Saludos al foro!


----------



## Quercus

Ajna dijo:


> Se te fue la pata, yo dije rubicon que es la copia barata y fea de rubycon, note la sutil diferencia entre el nombre de una y de la otra



  Gracias por la aclaración

No  no es cierto que no la note la sutil diferencia... 

El problema está en que si se escribe un *“sucedáneo de nombre”* que se suele dar en una zona determinada, puede que el resto, o los que nunca se lo encontraron, no sepa deducir si  se ha escrito bien, o es un error de escritura (cosa muy común en el foro) como me ha pasado a mí.

Después de lo dicho, creo, humildemente que la *“palabreja”* en cuestión *“mejor entre comillas”* así, los que no la conocen,  no tendrán que deducir si se equivocaron, o era eso en concreto lo que quería escribir… 

En el ultimo, post que escribió Tacatomon  “no se me iría la pata”  

Saludos


----------



## R-Mario

*“sucedáneo de nombre”* Eso que es?

Y no robicon son los que vende steren en mexico, chafas y re bien chafas, pero tambien hay rubicon que sabra dios quien los fabrica y esos son super mega hiper re contra chafas, pero bueno entre tantas marcas que hay pasan desaspercibidos. 

Lo cierto tacatomon "como me cuesta trabajo eso" es que los robicon no los he visto en aparatos comerciales o no he tenido la suerte de. 

Si los he visto como sustitutos en aparatos ya reparados, hay otra marca que vende master en mexico que no recuerdo el vendito nombre pero igual estan bien chafisimas.


----------



## Tacatomon

Ajna dijo:


> *“sucedáneo de nombre”* Eso que es?
> 
> Y no robicon son los que vende steren en mexico, chafas y re bien chafas, pero tambien hay rubicon que sabra dios quien los fabrica y esos son super mega hiper re contra chafas, pero bueno entre tantas marcas que hay pasan desaspercibidos.
> 
> Lo cierto tacatomon "como me cuesta trabajo eso" es que los robicon no los he visto en aparatos comerciales o no he tenido la suerte de.
> 
> Si los he visto como sustitutos en aparatos ya reparados, hay otra marca que vende master en mexico que no recuerdo el vendito nombre pero igual estan bien chafisimas.



Me ha tocado ver esos Condensadores en etapas amplificadoras de audio Fabricadas en México. Y pues, después de varios años de trabajo incluso he visto que algunas aún funcionan, tan solo requieren de limpieza básica.

Es irónico. Siendo un aparato datado del 90' y con componentes chinos, da a entender que incluso en esos tiempos *las falsificaciones eran por decirlo "Mejores" que las actuales.* Ya que un condensador "Robicon" de ahora no soporta ni el 25% del ripple de que debería de soportar el Original, sobre-calentándose hasta quedar inutilizado en cuestión de semanas.

Curioso ¿no?

Saludos al foro!


----------



## maton00

Hepa! no se blasfemen entre sí:
Notese sutilmente la diferencia entre Robicon y la famosisima marca Rubycon 
solamente que los que se ven acá son azules celestes y no sirven ni como proyectiles.

10 min despues......
despues de tanto buscar hallé una foto que muestra la infame marca de la tienda STEREN y los susodichos capacitores de un desafortunado y agrabiado compañero.


----------



## R-Mario

Y ya que pusiste esa foto de esos trafos no queda mas que decir que hasta en eso mienten, los trafos que ofrecen no proporcionan la corriente que mencionan.

Hasta trafos piratas hay en esa tienda , la verdad steren vende puro chino re-etiquetado con su nombre.

Antes vendia algunas cosas de calidad. Ahora puro chino re contra chino  para steren.

Creo que lo unico original que venden es la marca Weller


----------



## Ratmayor

Se olvidaron de los casi eternos Nippon Cremicon, tengo unos de finales de los 70, que están feos, pero aún mantienen su capacitancia y al descargarlos sueltan un chispaso bien lindo


----------



## Quercus

Ajna dijo:


> *“sucedáneo de nombre”* Eso que es?


   “Sucedaneo de nombre” creo que se entiende la idea, si no es asi, lo siento… 


Ratmayor dijo:


> Se olvidaron de los casi eternos Nippon Cremicon, tengo unos de finales de los 70, que están feos, pero aún mantienen su capacitancia y al descargarlos sueltan un chispaso bien lindo


  Estos también eran buenos, son “Bianchi” de mi época de estudiante, según indica 2500uF/64V al medirlos con el capacimetro, todos marcan muy proximo a 3200uF algo menos o algo mas.


----------



## guillecba

Les muestro unos 2sa970, que de un lote de aproximadamente 15 unidades no ha funcionado ninguno. las pruebas fueron echas en dos amplificadores distintos.
Cabe aclarar que las mediciones con el tester son correctas, pero al colocarlos en los amplis fallan, por lo tanto pienso que son falsos.
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ummmmm , no tendrán invertidos emisor y colector ?

Probalos en algún circuito sencillo  . . .


----------



## zopilote

Los transistores son remarcados, son de otro codigo pero les limaron la matricula original y luego la remarcan (y es con laser), solo los he visto en transistores de bajo ruido (los mas caros), se sabe con seguridad por que si se mide el Hfe con algun multitester, deberian de estar arriba de 400 por el codigo BL que le acompaña  (y solo se lee menos de 100 hfe).


----------



## guillecba

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ummmmm , no tendrán invertidos emisor y colector ?
> 
> Probalos en algún circuito sencillo . . .


 

No creo porque la medida Base-emisor es mayor que Base-colector y he leído que el emisor siempre mide un poquito mas que el colector con respecto a la base. 
Ademas no creo que la medición de HFE funcione si estuvieran invertidas las patas.


----------



## DOSMETROS

La que te de mayor hfe te indicaría las patas correctas ¿no?


----------



## Daniel Lopes

guillecba dijo:


> Les muestro unos 2sa970, que de un lote de aproximadamente 15 unidades no ha funcionado ninguno. las pruebas fueron echas en dos amplificadores distintos.
> Cabe aclarar que las mediciones con el tester son correctas, pero al colocarlos en los amplis fallan, por lo tanto pienso que son falsos.
> Saludos
> 
> http://i1156.photobucket.com/albums/p564/guillecba/a970a.jpg
> 
> 
> http://i1156.photobucket.com/albums/p564/guillecba/a970b.jpg


Antigamiente los Chinos remarcaban los transistores y circuitos integrados con serigrafias mediocres pero hoy en dia es a Laser dificultando lo imediacto reconocimento de los falsos y desafortunadamiente eses tipos no andam de imediacto o peor andam un poco y mui rapidamiente se falhan causando prejuizo a nosotros tecnicos de mantenimento electronico. 
Att.
Daniel Lopes.

P.D. Los culpados por todo eso es lo proprio Ocidente con su ganancia por plata facil trasferindo toda la manufatura de conponientes electronicos a los Chinos.


----------



## MFK08

Cual es trucho? 


El 2sc2922 queda pegado en un iman el 2sa no, 



Agrego fotos noten las diferencia de las pastillas


----------



## juisro

Compañero , salta a la vista cual es el trucho apenas se le ve la pastilla de silicon , jajajaja


----------



## fernandob

cuantos nobles semiconductores han pasado a la historia como farsantes, solo por que el usuario no veia el problema. 

una vida desperdiciada, el honor por el piso y el componente desterrado de por vida de la mesa de trabajo o la placa, para vivir su exilio en el tacho de basura o en las calles .
que tristeza .


----------



## moises95

El de la izquierda tiene la pastilla mas pequeña (Es es trucho ¿no?) esta hasta doblada, y la cosa esa blanca se ve que les chorreó un poco


----------



## Tacatomon

Los 2 son falsos.

Ningún transistor original trae pegamiento internamente. Ninguno.

http://bit.ly/14LOWq0

Saludos al foro!!!


----------



## moises95

Pensaba que lo de la cosa blanca era normal, entonces el 2n3055 que abrí y llevaba eso es falsísimo , aparte de tener sombrero inchado.

Estoy por abrir uno de los nuevos que fabrica ST, porqué no funcionan como deben...Me da curiosidad si este nuevo modelo que están vendiendo en las tiendas de aqui es original o trucho. 

Hablo de este: Enlace
 





Si los ves de lado, solo se ve "ST", pero lo voy a abrir, quizás hasta esta roto, no funciona bien, a ver si tiene un buen pegote de pegamento o su pastilla esta al descubierto.

Si es original pues nada...Un fototransistor de 15 Amperios  

Enlace


----------



## maton00

Esa cualidad es relativamente nueva, acá son "novedad" lo mas probable es que sean originales


----------



## moises95

En cuanto pueda en una semanilla, abriré uno y resolveré el misterió  .

Me da que es trucho el nuevo 2n3055 que me han vendido, es nuevo pero existe probabilidad de ser trucho aún así o lo están haciendo malísimo  , la pastilla de silicio lo dirá todo..O el pegote con chorroenes


----------



## MFK08

Tacatomon dijo:


> Los 2 son falsos.
> 
> Ningún transistor original trae pegamiento internamente. Ninguno.
> 
> http://bit.ly/14LOWq0
> 
> Saludos al foro!!!




Si es sierto pero por lo menos el 2sa se lo ve de mejor calidad y por suerte no se me quemaron todavia esos


----------



## MemphisJr

Ya algunas copias pasan como "Originales" almenos aca en mi estado Queretaro,Mexico,un ampli que usa TIP35C me dio algunos doleres de cabeza simpre relacionados con estos y los TIP42, y cuando abri la primera pareja SORPRESA traia la resina todo corrida,la senguda pareja que compre eran esteticamente iguales pero funcionaron a la primera con sin nunguna variacion el los factores y/o condiciones de funcionamineto,luego abri uno y estos traian como capsulita de metal esos si eran ST.


----------



## R-Mario

Y eres mexicano que vive en argentina o argentino que vives en mexico??  Mera curiosidad. Fijate que yo de plano ya no me dedique a eso de reparar porque es bien dificil dar con componentes buenos y originales, y para que luego regrese el cliente todo enojada naaa mejor ya no.


----------



## MemphisJr

Ajna dijo:


> Y eres mexicano que vive en argentina o argentino que vives en mexico??  Mera curiosidad. Fijate que yo de plano ya no me dedique a eso de reparar porque es bien dificil dar con componentes buenos y originales, y para que luego regrese el cliente todo enojada naaa mejor ya no.



ejejej ninguna de las 2,soy mexicano,nacido en mexico,solo posue argentina porque es una ciudad bonita y mis visabuelos son de allá

saludos.


----------



## electronicamob

MFK08 dijo:


> Cual es trucho?
> 
> 
> El 2sc2922 queda pegado en un iman el 2sa no,
> 
> 
> 
> Agrego fotos noten las diferencia de las pastillas



Yo lo he notado rompiendo las capsulas o si son nuevos pasándole una lija de grano fino en el reverso del transistor y la mayoría de los truchos tiene una base que no es de cobre como el original, cuando lijas un poco el original se ve el color del cobre y el trucho esta hecho de hierro bañado en un metal brilloso para no darse cuenta a simple vista. Soy de Salto provincia de Buenos Aires y estoy arto de los transistores truchos les tengo fobia, decir que hay algunos negocios que todavía venden originales saludos


----------



## pedro yamarte

hola a todos los del foro me voy a unir a ustedes aqui en venezuela estan metiendo este tipo de transistor diganme si de verdad es de buena calidad?


----------



## Ratmayor

pedro yamarte dijo:


> hola a todos los del foro me voy a unir a ustedes aqui en venezuela estan metiendo este tipo de transistor diganme si de verdad es de buena calidad?


La pastilla de silicio se ve de buen tamaño, parece genuino...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

PARECEN originales, pero si en verdad los son deben tener mas de 20 años, por que Motorola no hace transistores de potencia (hoy es ON Semi) desde hace muuuchoísimos años. Yo tengo unos MJ2955 originales (tienen mas de 30 años) y la cápsula es muy parecida, por no decir igual, a esa.


----------



## Tacatomon

Se ve bien ese Motorola. Tiene 15 Años (Marcado en el año 98, Semana 31). Es raro que circulen así. Esos númeron son OEM y me temo que bien podrían ser recuperados de equipos o una falsificación muuuuy bien hecha. Y esto último es raro, por que se han tomado la molestia de colocar una buena sección de Silicio.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Los transistores "son" originales... pero como decís, probablemente sean recuperados o conseguidos de algún servicio técnico oficial o por medios "no-muy-santos" .
Estos son los *MJ2955 Motorola* originales que yo tengo:



En la parte de atrás de estos transistores aparecen, grabadas en bajorelieve, las letras E y B que indica *E*misor y *B*ase respectivamente... 

Y estos son unos *2N3055 Toshiba* oops que compré como originales hace una parva de años y nunca los usé, así que no se si son verdaderos o fake.



PD: Las fotos dan asco por que solo tenía a mano el celular


----------



## electronicamob

ernestogn dijo:


> Mira , alguno de esos mosfet y alguno de los MJE los consegui super originales en Elko, esta  mas o menos por Boedo , fiajte , casi siempre contestan los correos



Dicomse si los tiene son originales pero te matan con el precio entra a la pagina y fijate estan en doales saludos



La vez pasada arme un prototipo amplificador de 400W pero para probarlo empece con poco voltaje y encontraba que tenia un volje de continua en la salida un menos 4vcc y cundo busque la falla era un impulsor pnp que cuando lo cambie salio andando joya, el transistor lo media con el tester y media joya sin fuga pero se ve que era re trucho por que la letras eran dudosas saludos


----------



## pedro yamarte

Ratmayor dijo:


> La pastilla de silicio se ve de buen tamaño, parece genuino...


parece ser de buena calidad pero no me quiero guiar por el tamano de la pastilla en la primera foto te voy a mostrar uno que compre y me fije en la pastilla y era de buen tamano incluso mas grande que la original coloque 2 en un cs 800 y fallaron esas mismas en la segunda foto se ve que es mas confiable aunque sea otra numeracion


----------



## fanbus

Yo tengo 2 "2N3055" aún pendientes de probar. (No tengo disipadores TO-3, pero improvisaré uno con un pedazo de chasis de lectora de CD's) Uno es ISC y el otro es ST. a 2€ la unidad. Creo que mi profesor tiene los mismos comprados en el único local de donde vivo y se montó el driver de FlyBack 2N3055 SIN DISIPADOR!!! 

Lo que hago: Usar transistores reciclados (8 "IRFZ48N" en un convertidor de transformador de hierro con dos disipadores con sitio hasta 12 TO-220 (Pesaba que no veas, por eso tiré el trafo  ))

Tengo una caja con componentes quemados y cuando se me llene haré fotos de todo (Conddensadores desvallorizados, cables que se fundió el aislante por un corto en los 5V, Transistores explotados, con burbujas, que sacaron humo...)

Hace nada una pareja de Darlington "2SB1340" y "2SD1889" sacaron humo y aún funcionan (Sacaron humo en un circuito, y los hizo ROHM.)


----------



## Tacatomon

Así están llegando los TDA2030 de fábrica. Este viene de China. No sé si los estén fabricando en otros países.

Para que tengan en cuenta a la hora de adquirir estos IC.

















Saludos al foro!!!


----------



## Quercus

La pastilla mide 4x4mm y estaba por supuesto, tapada de pasta de silicona blanca.
  Si la base que es de hierro, la hubiesen hecho de cobre… claro que… “…si _ mi abuela, fuese mi abuelo…” _

  Tengo otros siete igualitos que venían en un amplificador que me regalaron, este fue la única víctima de un calentón, el resto no tienen ni fugas.

  Para funcionar a 30/40W servirían perfectamente. Pero para un amplificador de 100W que es donde estaban puestos… han funcionado un tiempo, hasta que les han exigido lo que deberían dar.

  Un claro ejemplo, de los problemas que pueden dar  las ultimas falsificaciones, pueden  pasar por buenas, ya que no rompen instantáneamente.


----------



## Ratmayor

Solo por mórbida curiosidad, como haces para quitar la tapa de los TO-3 así tan bonito?


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Ratmayor dijo:


> Solo por mórbida curiosidad, como haces para quitar la tapa de los TO-3 así tan bonito?


Quizás son tan malos que quitar su tapa no sea un trabajo tan duro así, jajajajajajajajajajaja
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## el-rey-julien

Ratmayor dijo:


> Solo por mórbida curiosidad, como haces para quitar la tapa de los TO-3 así tan bonito?



una ves compre unos que al apretarlos al disipador se volaron las tapitas,eran tan malos que tenian la base de chapa doblada


----------



## Ratmayor

Bueno, hace ya unos años me trajeron un ampli tan "Chino" que los transistores estaban hechos del plástico más barato que se les pueda ocurrir, los 4 transistores decían 2SC5200, pero al desarmarlos con la mano, el plástico se deshacía y dejaban ver un simple TIP41 y en otros decía TIP42  creo que es el equipo más pirata que he reparado en mi vida


----------



## Quercus

Ratmayor dijo:


> Solo por mórbida curiosidad, como haces para quitar la tapa de los TO-3 así tan bonito?


  Aunque a Daniel lopes no le falta razón, da casi igual que no sea original o el más genuino de los TO-3 al menos hasta ahora.

Sujetas el transistor en el tornillo de banco, coges un formón *bien afilado*,  colocas el filo del formón en la junta y sin prisas vas golpeándolo desde todos los ángulos, unos saltan con dos o tres golpes y otros con muchos… mas, pero todos abren perfectamente. 

Lo mas que ocurre en los muy pegados, es que la virola que asienta sobre la base del transistor se valla curvando un poco hacia arriba al entrar el formón, pero nada más. 

La tapa, sombrero o como quieran llamarlo queda como se ve en la foto.

He visto algunas aperturas, que parecen hechas con *“goma 2”* 

  PD. Luego  hay que afilar y/o sentar el filo del formón pues cuando son buenos, este no queda muy “utilizable” que digamos.



el-rey-julien dijo:


> una ves compre unos que al apretarlos al disipador se volaron las tapitas,eran tan malos que tenian la base de chapa doblada


  No me digan que no es comico… aprieto el tornillo y salta la tapa…


----------



## ni

Bueno pues viendo la página de parts-express, esta tienda es más bien es conocida por vender drivers de audio, también venden algunos semiconductores, pero el "2n6055" que venden ahí tiene la "M" de motorola ... 

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=2N6055

Tal vez ya que este transistor es obsoleto, pues sea una serie vieja, o tal vez sea una figura con meros propósitos demostrativos pero no se si me dan ganas de comprar semiconductores en esa tienda ...


----------



## Quercus

Ratmayor dijo:


> Bueno, hace ya unos años me trajeron un ampli tan "Chino" que los transistores estaban hechos del plástico más barato que se les pueda ocurrir, los 4 transistores decían 2SC5200, pero al desarmarlos con la mano, el plástico se deshacía y dejaban ver un simple TIP41 y en otros decía TIP42  creo que es el equipo más pirata que he reparado en mi vida


    Ratmayor, lo tuyo ralla el surrealismo…


----------



## DOSMETROS

ni dijo:


> Bueno pues viendo la página de parts-express, esta tienda es más bien es conocida por vender drivers de audio, también venden algunos semiconductores, pero el "2n6055" que venden ahí tiene la "M" de motorola ...
> 
> http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=2N6055
> 
> Tal vez ya que este transistor es obsoleto, pues sea una serie vieja, o tal vez sea una figura con meros propósitos demostrativos pero no se si me dan ganas de comprar semiconductores en esa tienda ...


 
Última semana (52) del año 86 . . .


----------



## Maurici0

Hola amigos. Con respecto a este tema, yo siempre e utilizado transistores no originales en mis amplificadores y hasta la fecha no he tenido problemas con ellos a menos que sean unas buenas copias jaja. tengo un aplificador que fabrique de 120w.lo tengo de un par de años y no me a dado problemas y se que son transistores falsos por sus detalles como que al pasarle el dedo en las letran se borran o que las muescas y bordes vicelados no estan perfectos, pero en fin.  Aproposito recien estoy enpesando a comentar y pueden contar con migo para cualquier duda que tengan respecto a amplificadores que es mi "fuerte" jeje 
Saludos a todos.


----------



## tbobreak

que tal amigos,  les informo que en AG ELECTRONICA  en mexico estan vendiendo el  2sc1096 de la marca nec, total mente falso es un NPN  y al medirlo con el multimetro  no da lectura hasta que lo mides como un PNP  ,  este transistor lo estaba usando para armar el amp de jean hiraga de 30 watts clase A,  quedan advertidos


----------



## Tacatomon

tbobreak dijo:


> que tal amigos,  les informo que en AG ELECTRONICA  en mexico estan vendiendo el  2sc1096 de la marca nec, total mente falso es un NPN  y al medirlo con el multimetro  no da lectura hasta que lo mides como un PNP  ,  este transistor lo estaba usando para armar el amp de jean hiraga de 30 watts clase A,  quedan advertidos



No me sorprende de empresas como esa. Es una lástima que timen a la gente así. Prestigio por lo suelos. Se agradece el feedback.

Saludos al foro!


----------



## R-Mario

tbobreak dijo:


> que tal amigos,  les informo que en AG ELECTRONICA  en mexico estan vendiendo el  2sc1096 de la marca nec, total mente falso es un NPN  y al medirlo con el multimetro  no da lectura hasta que lo mides como un PNP  ,  este transistor lo estaba usando para armar el amp de jean hiraga de 30 watts clase A,  quedan advertidos




Eso no es nada, a mi me vendieron unos atmega8 USADOS!!! puedes creerlo, uno traia codigo, y otro tenia deshabilitado el bit SPI, como me los dieron en una esponja conductora nunca le vi las patitas hasta que llegue a casa y se veian las patitas como cuando las metes al protoboard y se le hacen marcas 

Imagina cada atmega8 en 70 pesos


----------



## blanko001

¿Recuerdan éste comentario?:


DOSMETROS dijo:


> eso , eso , eso !
> 
> Transistores marca JPANA
> 
> José el Pana



José el pana regresó y ésta vez son los drivers de audio 2SC4793 (que deberían ser Toshiba), me asombra el grado de elaboración del encapsulado muy similar al original, además el Hfe es parecido a los originales. El grabado si es dudoso y deja en evidencia que proviene de la fábrica morgan, barba negra, garfio...etc.





Se los pillé a un tío en un amplificador... le dije que eran falsos y no dudó en reemplazarlos... les tomé la foto para la posteridad.


----------



## Tacatomon

blanko001 dijo:


> ¿Recuerdan éste comentario?:
> 
> 
> José el pana regresó y ésta vez son los drivers de audio 2SC4793 (que deberían ser Toshiba), me asombra el grado de elaboración del encapsulado muy similar al original, además el Hfe es parecido a los originales. El grabado si es dudoso y deja en evidencia que proviene de la fábrica morgan, barba negra, garfio...etc.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 102884
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 102885
> 
> Se los pillé a un tío en un amplificador... le dije que eran falsos y no dudó en reemplazarlos... les tomé la foto para la posteridad.



Página 2 de la hoja de datos: http://bit.ly/1b8qFN5

Obviamente, esos "Panas" no son de fiar (Obviamente no estoy haciendo referencia hacia nuestros compañeros Panameños )

Saludos al foro!


----------



## ni

Pero si ni agelectronica se salva  entonces en méxico, ¿en donde se pueden comprar semiconductores confiables?


----------



## R-Mario

ni dijo:


> Pero si ni agelectronica se salva  entonces en méxico, ¿en donde se pueden comprar semiconductores confiables?




Si vas a comprar varias cosas y el envio se justifica mejor apunta a alguna tienda como newark o mouser electronics


----------



## blanko001

ni dijo:


> Pero si ni agelectronica se salva  entonces en méxico, ¿en donde se pueden comprar semiconductores confiables?



No sé que tal... pero creo que para México está steren. Si hay como 4 locales steren en Bogotá-Colombia... en México es la principal.


----------



## R-Mario

blanko001 dijo:


> No sé que tal... pero creo que para México está steren. Si hay como 4 locales steren en Bogotá-Colombia... en México es la principal.



Steren igual ofrece muchos componentes bien chafas, y ultimamente se ha enfocado mas en aparatos electronicos de consumo, dejando de lado la venta de componentes electronicos, aun venden una que otra cosa pero nada del otro mundo, ademas de sus precios caros, humm mejor buscaria otra alternativa.


----------



## djwash

Hola, alguien sabe si se consiguen y en que lugar en Argentina los transistores 2SC5200 y 2SC1943 o similares, los necesito originales ya que me parece que los que consigo aqui son falsos o al menos no me convencen...

Son para una potencia marca Powerful, que si bien es china anda bastante bien o al menos lo hacia hasta que la quemaron. Le cambie los TR de salida y un OP, reconstrui una pista que voló (V-) y volvio a funcionar.

Mientras la revisaba (ya la habia abierto antes para limpiarla) note que algun "infradotado" habia sacado el pegamento que tenia encima el regulador de BIAS y habia colocado los reguladores de ambos canales al tope. Luego de un compendio de insultos al que metio mano, cambie los componentes quemados y volvio a funcionar, al calibrar el BIAS lo hice como dice el post de Fogonazo y lo deje en 35mA mas o menos a ambos canales. Funciono bien salvo porque calentaba un poquito mas que antes, pense que era porque en estos dias hace bastante calor, no tuve tiempo de probarla y se la llevaron a la fiesta, en la cual se embalo termicamente sin que la proteccion por temperatura actuara hasta que volo de nuevo la salida, llevandose con ella la pista de V- pasa un solo canal, el OP y los TR de salida del mismo canal, los del otro siguen sanos.

Este es el ogirinal:




Este es el que consigo acá en mi provincia:



Tengo ganas de reemplazar el circuito original por el Pioneer 200W que publico NUK. O quizas dejar este circuito pero para ambas cosas necesito los mismos transistores originales, y dudo de los que consigo aca y no se si los pido a BsAs me manden los mismos.


----------



## Tacatomon

2SC y su pareja hoy en día personalmente los considero reliquias y hace tiempo que no los uso para reparaciones o diseños. Te recomendaría alejarte de ellos. Hay muchos nuevos transistores con mejores características y menos falsificados.

Podrías buscar los MJL4281/MJL4302. Me han salido excelentes. Al igual que sus hermanos de menor Pd como lo son los NJW0281/NJW0302.

Debo decir, que no por ser nuevos, deben de ser difíciles de encontrar.. Son estándar en la industria electrónica y cualquier centro de refacciones electrónicas mediano debería tener en sus almacenes algunos de ellos. También están en MJL21193/194 y muchos más que funcionarán excelentes.

De hace ya varios años les digo NO a los transistores de nomenclatura Japonesa. Es mejor evitarlos a tener en la mesa de trabajo una etapa con 1000 transistores de esos falsificados.

Saludos al foro.


----------



## crimson

Coincido con tacato, cuando me toca cambiar los compro en Elko:
http://www.arrowar.com/iweb/
Son originales y no gastás tiempo y dinero al cuete. Un amigo compró en Dicomse (los pagó más caros que en Elko) y explotaron a los 5 minutos.
Tienen envío al interior.
Saludos C


----------



## luisitoloco22

coincido con crimson, en elko tienen reemplazos que te van a servir sin problemas, el mas directo son los MJL 1302 y MJL 3281, o si no un poco mejores tenes los MJL 21193 y MJL 21194, van bien...


----------



## djwash

Muchas gracias muchachos por la info, ahi en Elko estuve viendo y consigo los MJL4281/4302 y los MJL21194/3 estos ultimos mas baratos.

Tambien tienen los que dice *luisitoloco22* los MJL3281/1302 mas baratos todavia.

El amplificador en cuestion es este:



Como pueden ver tiene diodos chicos nada de un puente de 25A, segun la pagina www.soundmusicaudio.com que está escrita en el PCB la potencia es de 120W RMS 8Ω y 140W RMS 4Ω, la tension es de ±50VDC.

Estuve mirando por arriba el datasheet de los MJL3281/1302 y vi que son algo mejores que los originales del ampli los 2SC, que opinan de cambiarle todos los de salida por estos MJL ? No le pondria mas grandes/ porque me parece que el ampli no los aprovecharia y por un tema de costos tambien, no se los merece jeje... Encargaria algunos de los otros para un ampli mas grande...

Disculpen que pregunte tanto.. ja Saludos.


----------



## luisitoloco22

ni lo dudes, ponele cualquiera de esos que mencionas, van bien, y mi pregunta... ¿ahora se consiguen los 4302 y 4281? yo hace tiempo no los conseguia en elko, por ahi actualizaron el inventario...


----------



## luisitoloco22

Nimer dijo:


> Los únicos transistores de potencia que quise comprar en Electrónica Liniers, fueron unos MJ15003 (o 15001, no recuerdo), y eran MOTOROLA año 2009. Así que no llevé nada.
> Es lo único que puedo aportar.
> 
> Slds.



electrocomponentes y elko/arrow tienen esos transistores, son distribuidores oficiales de on semi (ex motorola) segun vi en la página, no tendrias que tener problemas...





arields1 dijo:


> Electrónica Liniers tiene buenos componentes.



salvo los transistores de potencia que compre... el resto me salieron buenos...


----------



## eleccortez

Transistores Toshiba parecen originales. Comprado en una casa de electrónica por lomas de Zamora.  Buenos aires Argentina.


----------



## gaciel

Gracias por leer mi pregunta bueno aqui viene: Resulta que termine de construir el amplificador de 40w. Con TA8210AH no si se haya talvez alguna diferencia en la ubicacion de todo el circuito dentro de el a diferencia del TA8210AHQ porque ese fue el qie me vendieron en mi tienda de electronica y talvez ese sea el motivo por el cual . Enciendo mi circuito y el TA se empoeza a calentar demasiado y no funciona. Lo que ocasiono que ya no hicera mas pruebas pues corre peligro de quemarse. Yo una vez pasada ya hcie el mismo amplificador pero ese si era TA8210AH y andaba super bien. Que piede ser. El diagrama esta bien y ya todo esta soldado en una tarjeta. Sera desoldar el TA que me vendieron y pedir uno que en su terminacion solo tenga AH y no AHQ. PUEDO SUSTITUIR EL TA8210 POR EL KIA6210AH Y TRABAJARA IGUAL?? poorfavor necesito au ayuda ya que ya van dos veces que me venden ese mismo y no me funciona y no tengo bastante presupuesto. Ser porqueel integrado es falso?? Y que posibilidades tengk de que el kia tambien me lo den mal o ese si entodo lugar es original??


----------



## kakemarake

hola compre 5 mosfet sd2942   y las patas muy cortas podrian subir las fotos de los falsos saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

kakemarake dijo:


> hola compre 5 mosfet sd2942   y las patas muy cortas podrian subir las fotos de los falsos saludos



¿ Las comparaste con el datasheet ?

http://www.st.com/web/en/resource/technical/document/datasheet/CD00070940.pdf


----------



## Daniel Meza

¿Que opinan de éstos reguladores?, los compré en AG México
El encapsulado de corcholata del 317 me causa duda sobre todo por el troquel de los agujeros de los tornillos que se ven con rebabas y la juntura de color azul en las terminales de conexión ¿será pirata?



Y luego éste otro, es un 7812 chino, se me hace raro el espesor del disipador metálico en comparación con el otro que igual es chino y de la marca ST. ¿Serán truchos igual?


----------



## Tacatomon

Recientemente he comprado 7812 y 7912 de OnSemi y vienen así. Le llaman TO-220 Single gauge y vaya, me imagino lo hace para abaratar mas el costo del pequeño regulador. No he notado alguna diferencia entre éstos nuevos y los normales .

Respecto al TO-3. No tengo experiencia con esos Reguladores, es rara la vez que los uso.

Saludos!


----------



## maton00

Una vez compre un lm350 y venia exactamente como ese: letras iguales, direccion de las letras, color
Era una menuda porqueria la tapa se desprendió facilmente y pegamento blanco en su interior, ni hablar de la diminuta pastilla que tenia dentro
PD: Se le borraba el escrito pasandole el dedo


----------



## R-Mario

NO compren en AG, ademas de ser ser bien déspotas para atender, sus precios están bien altos y para colmo venden puro chino, y casi nada original, ademas de que reciclan componentes, esto me consta.


----------



## Daniel Meza

maton00 dijo:


> Una vez compre un lm350 y venia exactamente como ese: letras iguales, direccion de las letras, color
> Era una menuda porqueria la tapa se desprendió facilmente y pegamento blanco en su interior, ni hablar de la diminuta pastilla que tenia dentro
> PD: Se le borraba el escrito pasandole el dedo



Es lo que se me hace raro, ya le pasé la uña y las letras no se borran ni nada, ya de todos modos hice unas pruebas demandándole hasta 1.8 Amp por un buen rato y sigue vivo 
No se si, en caso de que sea copia sea de buena calidad, o realmente se trate de un regulador genuino.



Ajna dijo:


> NO compren en AG, ademas de ser ser bien déspotas para atender, sus precios están bien altos y para colmo venden puro chino, y casi nada original, ademas de que reciclan componentes, esto me consta.



Es que desgraciadamente es de las tiendas más surtidas que me quedan cerca, ya he estado pensado seriamente mejor comprar las cosas directamente del fabricante. 

Gracias por sus opiniónes


----------



## kakemarake

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Las comparaste con el datasheet ?
> 
> http://www.st.com/web/en/resource/technical/document/datasheet/CD00070940.pdf


 
bueno subo unas fotos de los transistores los sd2942 con patas cortas son falsos
y que opinan de la foto del blf578 obseven la letra D que lleva el blf578 lo sueldo 
o me arriesgo?


----------



## blanko001

kakemarake dijo:


> bueno subo unas fotos de los transistores los sd2942 con patas cortas son falsos
> y que opinan de la foto del blf578 obseven la letra D que lleva el blf578 lo sueldo
> o me arriesgo?



No sabía que éstos transistores también eran falsificables, lo digo porque conozco sus precios y son superiores a los típicos transistores para audio o de uso general que encontramos en todas las electrónicas. Es bueno saberlo, no sé cuando requiera alguno jeje. 

PD: Si son falsos yo no me daría cuenta, tienen buena pinta eh.


----------



## kakemarake

pues , compre  5  al mismo proveedor  le he levantado una pauta en paypal, a parte me ha dicho que se los reenvie , y me mandara otros,  400€   tirados,  que os parece


----------



## Tacatomon

kakemarake dijo:


> pues , compre  5  al mismo proveedor  le he levantado una pauta en paypal, a parte me ha dicho que se los reenvie , y me mandara otros,  400€   tirados,  que os parece
> 
> 
> 
> *Como no cumplo las políticas del Foro me editaron el mensaje @ políticas del Foro.Com*​



Literalmente es un "Suicidio" comprar semiconductores en Ebay. Hay que ser muy precavido o conocer en varios tratos atrás al vendedor como para hacer una compra ahí. 

No sé si sepas, pero hay empresas que se dedican a la distribución de semiconductores originales. Farnell, Arrow, Mouser... son algunas de ellas.

Saludos!!!


----------



## R-Mario

Yo aun tengo la curiosidad de si por ejemplo un microcontrolador puede ser falsificado, he visto precios que no se acercan ni a un 1/4 del valor con otros como mouser, pero comprando unas 10 piezas, pero y si los compro y resulta que son ne556 con la matricula de un attiny jejeje me daria de cocos


----------



## m4x1m1l14n0

Hola, e estado leyendo el tema y me entro una duda, yo ayer compre un tda2030a para un amplificador que estoy haciendo, apenas lo use una vez y me anduvo a la primera pero luego el tda me dejo de funcionar, es este:

















La cosa es que hoy volví a enchufar el amplificador pero el tda se calentaba y tampoco sonaba nada en el parlante.
Al tda me lo vendieron a $7,50 en electrónica argentina (en córdoba) por lo que veo parece original, pero por el precio no se y seguramente si es original me vino fallado, pero la verdad no se...


----------



## R-Mario

Yo lo veo como original y si no lo es al menos esta muy bien maquillado para parecer original, por otro lado el que falle no quiere decir que sea pirata, talves tu lo conectaste mal y lo quemaste, tampoco hay que ser paranoicos, insisto no porque falle quiera decir que es pirata, pudo ver pasado mil cosas, asi que ya no te queda otra mas que destaparlo y ver que tiene dentro y ahi salimos todos de las dudas


----------



## m4x1m1l14n0

Hola ajna, resulta que era original porque lo abrí y no tenia esa especie de "pasta blanca", y justamente hoy fui a comprar otro tda 2030 a otra casa de electrónica que se llama celsius y estoy casi 100% de es falso, mira:











Yo digo que puede llegar a ser falso porque las letras no son muy visibles que digamos (es como si las letras estuvieran mal impresas y un poco movidas), aparte es un tda 2030av y no encontré mucha información que digamos, solo un datasheet pero aun no termina de convencerme...


----------



## R-Mario

Creo que ya ningun fabricante imprime con tinta sobre sus circuitos, ya la mayoria lo hacen con laser entonces puedes alcanzar a ver los surcos que se hacen con el laser.

Otra cosa la mayoria de los integrados traen las patitas sin brillo, son como mate y en general son gruesas, si ves uno con patitas brillantes y flacuchas mejor no lo compres.


----------



## tatajara

hola gente como andan !
les cuento que compre estos diodos rapidos para la smps de mariano, pero no me convencen muchos jaja
que les parece a los que tienen el ojo mas clínico jajaj
saludos


----------



## zopilote

Estan fuera de foco, veo muy bien la textura de la tela que el transistor. Pero adivinando parecen de buena ley.


----------



## Tacatomon

Pareciera... Las patas se ven con un acabado de muy baja calidad... Pero, podría ser por la toma.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

m4x1m1l14n0 dijo:


> Hola, e estado leyendo el tema y me entro una duda, yo ayer compre un tda2030a para un amplificador que estoy haciendo, apenas lo use una vez y me anduvo a la primera pero luego el tda me dejo de funcionar, es este:
> 
> http://sia1.subirimagenes.net/img/2014/01/30/140130111234525580.jpg
> 
> http://sia1.subirimagenes.net/img/2014/01/30/140130111237124786.jpg
> 
> http://sia1.subirimagenes.net/img/2014/01/30/140130111240372731.jpg
> 
> La cosa es que hoy volví a enchufar el amplificador pero el tda se calentaba y tampoco sonaba nada en el parlante.
> Al tda me lo vendieron a $7,50 en electrónica argentina (en córdoba) por lo que veo parece original, pero por el precio no se y seguramente si es original me vino fallado, pero la verdad no se...



ese TDA2030 es trucho trucho... te doy un par de datos:
numero uno no lo pases de 15V o no te quedara ni las patitas, segundo filtra bien la entrada de los ruidos para que no se te calienta. Lo bueno que traslada toda la potencia termica hacia el disipador 

y que no te tiemble el puso mete le filtros y fusibles a la fuente o seguirás mandando silicio al infierno 

saludo *GyG*





tatajara dijo:


> hola gente como andan !
> les cuento que compre estos diodos rapidos para la smps de mariano, pero no me convencen muchos jaja
> que les parece a los que tienen el ojo mas clínico jajaj
> saludos



te vendieron dos serie diferentes y tenes que probarlos eso tiene una respuesta muy rápida y la mejor forma de probarlo es colocando lo en una fuete sencilla como un royer o un juole si se calienta con una carga del 50% y se calienta es malo, no tiene mucha ciencia eso diodos.

Solo tiene dos cosas que te dicen si es bueno o no:

Primero la velocidad de recuperacion a un amper y la segunda la tensión inversa (yo tengo un oscilador de 300Vpp 30Khz) si no frena y tiene fuga es malo malo


----------



## tatajara

muchas gracias por los comentarios !!
veo que de enserio tienen el ojo clínico en especial zopilote 
si la verdad que no me salio muy bien la toma !
pero bueno ya los estare probando a ver que tal !
saludos 
tatajara


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

*L*os sin verguenza de AG *, *aparte de que venden cosas a*_*veces usadas *, *a*_*veces da miedo comprar transistores TIP *, *a*_*veces son buenos a*_*veces son malos *, *es cuestion casi casi de suerte*.*

*E*n refacciones de TV esta totalmente descartado para mi*.*

*Y* en su pagina de facebook les puse *: *¿no les da verguenza ven_e_der semiconductores pirata?

*Y* lo que hi*c*ieron fue nada*_*mas bloquearme y borrar mis indignados comentarios*.*


----------



## tbobreak

*U*n camarada que trabaja en AG me dijo que podias llevar , tus transistores defectuosos, a que los cheque su tecnico local, junto con tu nota de compra, y asi te los cambian, aun que lo mas seguro es que todo su lote este mal, a*_*mi me paso con unos NEC


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

pero de que sirve un transistor D1555 que es de salida horizontal en AG esta como $15 y en lasertec en $79

la diferencia es que uno tiene un logo de AG y el otro una etiqueta de garantia pero se ven identicos

pones el de AG el TV trabaja si bien te va 1 semana si mal te va 7 horas
el de lasertec te dura bueno almenos un TV que repare lleva 5 años trabajando

AG vende aveces porquerias aveces no es mas cuestion de suerte

en refacciones no recomiendo comprar pero en componentes de ingenieria como los chips de tonos, micros , interfaces , opams , digital ,etc. no es tan mala opcion


----------



## Don Plaquetin

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> pero de que sirve un transistor 2SD1555 que es de salida horizontal en AG esta como $15 y en lasertec en $79



Dios quiera tengan ese precio aca, se usan en casi todos lo televisores de 21"


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

aa el precio son en pesos mexicanos para evitar confuciones

hay que tener cuidado con los transistores remanofacturados cuando el precio es insolito mejor hay que desisitir por que es una falsificacion


----------



## Don Plaquetin

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> aa el precio son en pesos mexicanos para evitar confuciones
> 
> hay que tener cuidado con los transistores remanofacturados cuando el precio es insolito mejor hay que desisitir por que es una falsificacion



la frase es lo barato sale caro  

Si un integrado vale monedas los compro para experimentar en cosas sencilla o sea que no lo lleve al 100% ni siquiera al 50% una vez hice un amplificador para un equipito de música. Tenia unos parlante de 2Watts y use un *TDA2002* para cambiar porque el que tenia no se conseguía a un buen precio y funciono con tan solo 9 volts. El integrado me salio monedas, pero era genérico genérico


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

jaja ami alrevez 
en la tesis de la escuela tube que buscar quien tenia los Tip42 originales por que los tip42 se suicidaban 
la hoja de datos dice que soportan hasta 6A en saturacion y estos se morian a los 1.5A

los queria para un puente H que movia una celda peltier

aveces es triste no encontar buenos transistores para hacer inventos locos


----------



## Don Plaquetin

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> jaja ami alrevez
> en la tesis de la escuela tube que buscar quien tenia los Tip42 originales por que los tip42 se suicidaban
> la hoja de datos dice que soportan hasta 6A en saturacion y estos se morian a los 1.5A
> 
> los queria para un puente H que movia una celda peltier
> 
> aveces es triste no encontar buenos transistores para hacer inventos locos



SI eso TIP hay que mirarlo con lupa, dicen xA y no te aguantan ni la mitad


----------



## Ratmayor

SSTC dijo:


> SI eso TIP hay que mirarlo con lupa, dicen xA y no te aguantan ni la mitad


Cierto, la ultima letra es una variante muy importante, como dice SSTC, los "A" son los más "débiles", por así decirlo, los resistentes son los "C"


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

eso si lo tenia en cuenta nadamas por que los tire a la basura

pero los tip42 que compraba eran los "tip42c" pero se veian muy brillosos y los pines se veian como cromados se veian a leguas que eran falsificaciones pero no encontraba los buenos 

dios google me ayudo y con fe un dia empezaron a vender de nuevo los originales y el muy tonto de mi solo compro unos pocos es cuestion de suerte 

yo creo que se rolan entre piratas y buenos para no perder clientes


----------



## Cacho

A, B y C son los sufijos de los TIP para marcar las máximas tensiones a las que trabajan. Incluso hay de estos con sufijos D, E y F.

Sin sufijo = Hasta 40Vce
A = Hasta 60Vce
B = 80Vce
C = 100Vce
D = 120Vce
E = 140Vce
F = 160Vce

El resto de las características es igual en toda la línea.
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/2782/MOSPEC/TIP41.html
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/2783/MOSPEC/TIP41D.html


----------



## Quercus

La pastilla mide 3x3mm a saber la calidad que tiene… y la base se pega a los imanes alegremente…

 Venia en una fuente averiada marca  NORU, que le dieron a mi hijo de “supuestamente” 12V 7A.

Solo tenía mal el transistor y una construcción patética. 

Está funcionando para dar corriente a un Cargador Balanceador Computarizado, para cargar baterías Lipo, de las que usan los coches, aviones… teledirigidos,  con esa exigencia, funciona. 

P.D.  Por algún lado he leído que esta marca ya no existe, si es así, no me extraña…

P.D. Hombre Cacho, habria que preguntar por la salud...


----------



## Don Plaquetin

que es pegamento eso que tiene blanco ???


----------



## Quercus

Pasta de silicona, para ayudar a refrigerarse, como todas las falsificaciones que conozco.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

quercus10 dijo:


> La pastilla mide 3x3mm a saber la calidad que tiene… y la base se pega a los imanes alegremente…
> 
> Venia en una fuente averiada marca  NORU, que le dieron a mi hijo de “supuestamente” 12V 7A.
> 
> Solo tenía mal el transistor y una construcción patética.
> 
> Está funcionando para dar corriente a un Cargador Balanceador Computarizado, para cargar baterías Lipo, de las que usan los coches, aviones… teledirigidos,  con esa exigencia, funciona.
> 
> P.D.  Por algún lado he leído que esta marca ya no existe, si es así, no me extraña…
> 
> P.D. Hombre Cacho, habria que preguntar por la salud...
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 107107



Ese transistor arriba es una "praga o peste" de falsificasión China que si encuentra en lo mercado especializado por toda las Americas ( y quízaz en todo lo resto del mundo ).
Portanto quando topen con un destes olvideos porque son seguramente fuentes de futuros problemas , prejuizios y dolores de cabeza a nosotros tecnicos .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## pedro yamarte

Hola a todos he comprado estos transistores aparentemente se ven bien quien los halla usado que comente al respecto para saber si son de fiar....


----------



## nasaserna

No parecen muy buenos, pero habrá que hacer una prueba en caliente


----------



## Tacatomon

Los TTC-TTA son nuevas versiones de los sobre-valuados (y de los transistores mas falsificados de la industria electrónica) 2SC5200/2SA1943.

Ya lo he mencionado antes, personalmente yo no uso ni recomiendo comprar transistores de nomenclatura japonesa por las razones antes mencionadas.

Siendo que hay reemplazos con mejor desempeño y con menos peligro de ser falsificados, sumándole el hecho de adquirirlos con distribuidores debidamente establecidos y certificados... para mi no hay vuelta de hoja.

Saludos al foro!


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

En mi experiencia. esos transistores, me han salido igual que los  2sc  y  2sa
al principio tambien me dio mala espina. los use  y  todavia tengo mi amplificador  funcionando
apesar de que todavia funciona  tambien tengo mis dudas si seran buenos  o  falsos


----------



## nasaserna

Kurosaki Ichigo dijo:


> En mi experiencia. esos transistores, me han salido igual que los  2sc  y  2sa
> al principio tambien me dio mala espina. los use  y  todavia tengo mi amplificador  funcionando
> apesar de que todavia funciona  tambien tengo mis dudas si seran buenos  o  falsos



Sip por eso hablo de una prueba en caliente, personalmente, ya he tenido malas experiencias incluso con transistores originales, por eso antes de colocarlos a trabajar en un equipo siempre les hago una prueba en caliente, a veces dan buenas sorpresas los transistores no originales, pero normalmente esos dudosos no pasa ni siquiera la prueba de una serie con mísero bombillito de 110V, ya me conocen en algunos almacenes que ando con probador de transistores en mano, a veces corro el riesgo, pago un transistor y en el mismo almacen los pruebo, muchas veces se dañan en la prueba pero prefiero perder el dinero de uno solo que de todo un tendido, el problema es que ya para probar otros paramétros es más demorado, en un almacen compré un transistor y en la prueba se quemó y el dueño los había pedido al un distribuidor muy confiable, pues el dueño me puso a probarlos y de 30 transistores(2sc3281) solo sobrevivieron 5, de inmediato llamaron al vendedor de los ransistores y mejor no cuento el resto, el hecho fue que me salieron gratis los transistores que necesitaba en esa ocasión. claro que de 100almacenes de repuestos no pasan de 10 los que certifican la originalidad de sus productos


----------



## blanko001

nasaserna dijo:


> Sip por eso hablo de una prueba en caliente, personalmente, ya he tenido malas experiencias incluso con transistores originales, por eso antes de colocarlos a trabajar en un equipo siempre les hago una prueba en caliente, a veces dan buenas sorpresas los transistores no originales, pero normalmente esos dudosos no pasa ni siquiera la prueba de una serie con mísero bombillito de 110V, ya me conocen en algunos almacenes que ando con probador de transistores en mano, a veces corro el riesgo, pago un transistor y en el mismo almacen los pruebo, muchas veces se dañan en la prueba pero prefiero perder el dinero de uno solo que de todo un tendido, el problema es que ya para probar otros paramétros es más demorado, en un almacen compré un transistor y en la prueba se quemó y el dueño los había pedido al un distribuidor muy confiable, pues el dueño me puso a probarlos y de 30 transistores(2sc3281) solo sobrevivieron 5, de inmediato llamaron al vendedor de los ransistores y mejor no cuento el resto, el hecho fue que me salieron gratis los transistores que necesitaba en esa ocasión. claro que de 100almacenes de repuestos no pasan de 10 los que certifican la originalidad de sus productos



Por aquí he comprobado que unas 2 o 3 tiendas de electrónica traen componentes originales. Pero... son las tiendas con menos variedad de transistores; las otras tiendas me han dejado experiencias no tan gratas respecto a los semiconductores. Lo que no comprendo es como se llenan de clientes esas tiendas (donde hay componentes dudosos y falsificados); no sé si pasa igual en otras ciudades pero veo que es una tendencia.


----------



## nasaserna

Sip, no hay de donde hacer un caldo.
El problema es que hay equipos que le exigen tan poco a los transistores que a veces con los falsificados quedan trabajando bién.
Otras veces, son equipos que pasan de mano en mano, eso quiere decir que son 1,2 o 3 técnicos que le han puesto transistores y semiconductores en general de mala calidad, obvio que fallan por eso, pero insisten hasta que por mera coincidencia compran los originales o unas falsificaciones decentes y bingo.

Es constumbre en nuestro país que los dueños de los equipos nunca los llevan mas de dos veces a reparar a un mismo "técnico". Entonces este técnico cree que fue que le colocó transistores buenos, pues casi nadie le comunica que el equipo que reparó volvió a fallar, quedan convencidos que si el cliente no volvió fue porque el equipo quedó muy bién. Tengo amigos que reparan equipos con transistores de muy mala calidad, y juran que en esas tiendas lo que venden es bueno porque casi nunca les llegan con "garantías".


En mi caso. Medellín, y todo el Oriente Antioqueño,


----------



## Fernando123

que les parece estos IGBT 40N60?


----------



## Tacatomon

Se ven bien. Se nota la base de Cu de característico color y las Die de tamaño adecuado.

Saludos!


----------



## sebastian_severino

En Elko se puede ir directamente al local a comprar o solo es por pedido las compras? Saludos.


----------



## fausto garcia

Saludos compañeros

Aquí les muestro unas imágenes del interior de un STK402-120... creo que todos los que somos amantes de los STKs nos gustaría que cada que compráramos uno fuera así, *100% original*.


----------



## Quercus

Otra foto de un STK original.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Calidad *VCF* de transistor

Saludos Atte SSTC


----------



## Maxfire

Buen día. ahora parece ser, que de los mismos que producen transistores marca  "JPANA", han optado por poner logotipos de fabricantes conocidos en este caso Fairchlid.  El encapsulado es completamente igual. 

Siempre acostumbro medir los componentes antes de montarlos, y en este caso la ganancia del TIP está muy alta


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Maxfire dijo:


> El encapsulado es completamente igual.



puede que uno sea mas alto que otro 

una vez me paso que compre un reemplazo, "supuesto" que era igual. A los golpe entro porque no ingresaba el tapón arandela donde va el tornillo para que no toque *el case de metal* un desastre el componente


----------



## blanko001

Maxfire dijo:


> Buen día. ahora parece ser, que de los mismos que producen transistores marca  "JPANA", han optado por poner logotipos de fabricantes conocidos en este caso Fairchlid.  El encapsulado es completamente igual.
> 
> Siempre acostumbro medir los componentes antes de montarlos, y en este caso la ganancia del TIP está muy alta



Creo que en Colombia estamos plagados de JPANAs jejeje. En todo caso he notado que en general los JPANA no están saliendo tan "malos" despues de todo. De las falsificaciones o producciones pirata creo que son de lo mejorcito. Eso si... jamás preferiré un JPANA por un original. Quizás sea una opción de no hallarse el original de alguna referencia.



SSTC dijo:


> puede que uno sea mas alto que otro
> 
> una vez me paso que compre un reemplazo, "supuesto" que era igual. A los golpe entro porque no ingresaba el tapón arandela donde va el tornillo para que no toque *el case de metal* un desastre el componente



Seeeee.... De hecho me ha sucedido identicamente. El aislante pasatornillos no entra an algunas falsificaciones. Eso me pasó con una de esas PEORES falsificaciones que traen las letras grabadas de la manera mas ordinaria y grotesca.

Saludos!


----------



## zeta_bola_1

en cualquier momento van a venir escritos con lapiz y los van a vender como originales


----------



## Don Plaquetin

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> en cualquier momento van a venir escritos con lapiz y los van a vender como originales



Me hiciste acordar a este capitulo jajaja 







Cuando *Moe* Le escribió los puntitos a la U 

saludos


----------



## Maxfire

blanko001 dijo:


> Creo que en Colombia estamos plagados de JPANAs jejeje. En todo caso he notado que en general los JPANA no están saliendo tan "malos" despues de todo. De las falsificaciones o producciones pirata creo que son de lo mejorcito.



Aunque no siempre es así. Me lleve un mal recuerdo cuando puse un TIP 36C de esos JPANA a un amplificador. Eso echo candela . Dejo una comparación de uno original sacado de un amplificador Better y el mugre ese JPANA .

Saludos


----------



## blanko001

Maxfire dijo:


> Aunque no siempre es así. Me lleve un mal recuerdo cuando puse un TIP 36C de esos JPANA a un amplificador. Eso echo candela . Dejo una comparación de uno original sacado de un amplificador Better y el mugre ese JPANA .
> 
> Saludos



Sí olvidé decir que transistores de potencia para audio ni se me ocurre utilizarlos  Eso si sería kamikaze... Los JPANA que he utilizado es para NO forzarlos, los he utilizado en un driver de audio (que irresponsable de mi parte) y a la fecha no han fallado (no me han traído de regreso ese ampli, igual fué un regalo para un familiar que necesitaba sonar pal' 24 y no tenía a la mano los originales) y en una ocasión un regulador tipo LM78XX solo para utilizar unos 300mA.

Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon

Así vienen los MJL21196 y los LM3886 de National (Ahora TI).

Lotes con números verificados de fábrica. Completamente originales.





















¡Saludos al foro!.


----------



## jorger

Tacatomon dijo:


> Así vienen los MJL21196 y los LM3886 de National (Ahora TI).
> 
> Lotes con números verificados de fábrica. Completamente originales.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/7NaGC7Y.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/UWAjVeT.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/POgR7UG.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/qDBJBi5.jpg
> 
> ¡Saludos al foro!.



Tacato, el LM3886 de National no tiene otro encapsulado distinto además de ese? No recuerdo su nomenclatura, el plástico recubre todo el integrado.
Edit: Vale, creo que es por el modelo en si del LM. El de tus fotos es el 3886T. Por lo que parece es el 3886TF el que lleva el suodicho encapsulado.
Me refiero a esto:


----------



## Tacatomon

En efecto, yo tengo el LM3886T.

El LM3886TF es para aplicaciones de baja potencia, como en "minicadenas" y demás aparatos de poca exigencia y económicos.

¡Saludos!.


----------



## Yetrox

Tacatomon dijo:


> Así vienen los MJL21196 y los LM3886 de National (Ahora TI).
> 
> Lotes con números verificados de fábrica. Completamente originales.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/7NaGC7Y.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/UWAjVeT.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/POgR7UG.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/qDBJBi5.jpg
> 
> ¡Saludos al foro!.


 
@Tacatomon muy buen material tenes en casa, se ven muy buenos y sus códigos al igual su encapsulado son perfectos.


----------



## juancanext

un vendedor de ebay publica  esa guía para reconocer  semiconductores


----------



## Fogonazo

​


----------



## elgriego

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 113728​



Que hijos de su buena madre,Digo Yo ,no es mas economico fabricar una r de verdad ,que tener que hacer ese encapsulado fraudulento,sobre todo para un elemento que no es tan costoso!

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

La arcilla por toneladas le sale nada... La diferencia de ganancia en millones de unidades debe ser buena.

¡Saludos al foro!.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

detecto cierto trolleo esa foto no se si es asi  pareciera que era una quemada que le sacaron la original y después como coincidía el orificio le mandaron esa resistencia 

la sacaron y la pintura esta intacta y la verdad esa no se diferencia mucho de la original 

Ver el archivo adjunto 113728


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

tambien hay que cuidarse de las fotos truqueadas de internet
lo hacen para llamar la atencion

pero si es real que hijos de su %$"# madre!


----------



## Don Plaquetin

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> tambien hay que cuidarse de las fotos truqueadas de internet
> lo hacen para llamar la atencion
> 
> pero si es real que hijos de su %$"# madre!



Si, es lo que comente hoy a la tarde. Foto trucada NO, pero escena preparada seguro


----------



## DavidFelipe

Esto de la falsificación ya ha tomado mucha fuerza, incluso en casas de "prestigio" en venta de electrónica se ve casi todo falso, recientemente volví a una de esas casas en mi ciudad por dos TDA7294 y vaya la sopresa que eran originales, y todos los que tenían en stock lo eran, me sorprendio mucho, y luego me comentaron que los clientes habían hecho mucha presión porque vendian todo caro y falso y siendo un sitio de renombre, por ejemplo antes tenían cientos de tda2050 falsificados, los volví a preguntar y no tenían, al parecer se deshicieron de la basura y comenzaron a contactar proveedores confiables, almenos ya no tengo que desplazarme de ciudad para comprar, lo malo, es muy caro, como diría fogonazo "no tienen como virtud el buen precio"... aún así es mejor caro pero confiable.


----------



## nuk

Hola y Buenas al Foro !

vengo de leer_ " Presume tus Compras/Adquisiciones Electrónicas "_ y la verdad
me quede con la duda de los 2SC5200 de toshiba.... alguien sabe en la actualidad cual o cuales 
transistores vendrían a reemplazarlos 

acabo de abrir un par que se quemaron, serán falsos ?





saludos!


----------



## djwash

nuk dijo:


> Hola y Buenas al Foro !



Hola Nuk, fijate en mis ultimos mensajes en " Presume tus Compras/Adquisiciones Electrónicas " y en mis mensajes anteriores en este mismo tema, donde consulto algo similar para reparar una potencia los chicos me pasaron ese dato.

Saludos.


----------



## osk_rin

nuk dijo:


> Hola y Buenas al Foro !
> 
> vengo de leer_ " Presume tus Compras/Adquisiciones Electrónicas "_ y la verdad
> me quede con la duda de los 2SC5200 de toshiba.... alguien sabe en la actualidad cual o cuales
> transistores vendrían a reemplazarlos



Tacatomon dijo: MJL3281G - MJL1302G y los que le siguen 

saludos.


----------



## nuk

gracias ! djwash y osk_rin

el problema es si venden esos transistores en mi país, hace mucho que no pregunto por los
MJL en su momento no lo tenían, solo estos 2SC y luego saltaban hasta los que tienen encapsulados
TO-3

_me daré una buena paseada en los comercios de por aquí, haber que encuentro._

saludos!


----------



## Don Plaquetin

nuk dijo:


> gracias ! djwash y osk_rin
> 
> el problema es si venden esos transistores en mi país, hace mucho que no pregunto por los
> MJL en su momento no lo tenían solo estos 2SC y luego saltaban hasta los que tienen encapsulados
> TO-3
> 
> _me daré una buena paseada en los comercios de por aquí, haber que encuentro._
> 
> saludos!



NO se de donde eres pero en Mar del plata venden genérico, los compra uno que pasa música en Balcarce y mal no le va


----------



## nuk

SSTC dijo:


> NO se de donde eres pero en Mar del plata venden genérico, los compra uno que pasa música en Balcarce y mal no le va



Gracias SSTC, pero soy de lima-Perú

si hay alguien que ya halla comprando antes los 2SC/2SA o los MJL originales en los comercios de aqui
y me pueda dar el dato seria de mucha ayuda

gracias y saludos !


----------



## DavidFelipe

Creí que había conocido las peores falsificaciones hasta que me encontré con esto, sinceramente da es lástima. Un TDA2050 original y al lado una de las peores falsificaciones que he visto....


----------



## nasaserna

Buenas David y ese integradito de juguete estaba funcionando?


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

nadamas no tengo camara compre unos reguladores LM7805 que regulan a 8v los sinverguenza no dejaron igual las terminales , las terminales y donde se atornilla originales de ancho son como de 1 mm mientras que estos chafas son tan anchos como una hoja de papel.

encuanto consiga una camara subo las fotos de este descaro.
pues algunos piratas se toman la molestia de hacelos mas o menos igual


----------



## Daniel Meza

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> nadamas no tengo camara compre unos reguladores LM7805 que regulan a 8v los sinverguenza no dejaron igual las terminales , las terminales y donde se atornilla originales de ancho son como de 1 mm mientras que estos chafas son tan anchos como una hoja de papel.
> 
> encuanto consiga una camara subo las fotos de este descaro.
> pues algunos piratas se toman la molestia de hacelos mas o menos igual



¿Dónde los compraste?, a mí ha pasado que varios reguladores dan su tensión especificada + una caída de un diodo estando su terminal GND conectado a 0V, no me explico el porque pasa eso, me ha pasado con varios, especialmente con los de marca ST hechos en china


----------



## DavidFelipe

nasaserna dijo:


> Buenas David y ese integradito de juguete estaba funcionando?



Funcionó aproximadamente 10 segundos a un volumen muy bajo antes de mandar +vcc al parlante y calentar exageradamente, una auténtica porquería...


----------



## nasaserna

DavidFelipe dijo:


> Funcionó aproximadamente 10 segundos a un volumen muy bajo antes de mandar +vcc al parlante y calentar exageradamente, una auténtica porquería...[/QUOTE
> 
> para que se molestan en hacer unas copias tan malas,


----------



## tomy64

Ojo con microelectronica, el otro dia me vendieron transistores 2n3773 mospec que cuando llego a mi casa y los mido daban algunos hfe igual a 1! De suerte pude convencer a uno de los que atiende que me los cambiara, pero recomiendo que vauan ahi con una hoja de datos y midan uno por uno antes de comprar para evitarse problemas


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

para Daniel Meza

si es muy cierto esos ST son de los mas copiados mas que los ON yo los compre en electronica SETA que esta en tlalnepantla y la factura decia que los habian mandado traer desde toluca ahi empieza el primer indicio de un distribuidor muy grande de piezas marca CORSARIO 

imaginate si SETA le vende a AG y AG le vende a todas las tienditas  del centro y SETA le compra a un pulpo que esta en toluca y de toluca supongo que de china eso da a entender que el mercado esta inundado de piezas marca corsario


----------



## Daniel Meza

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> para Daniel Meza
> 
> si es muy cierto esos ST son de los mas copiados mas que los ON yo los compre en electronica SETA que esta en tlalnepantla y la factura decia que los habian mandado traer desde toluca ahi empieza el primer indicio de un distribuidor muy grande de piezas marca CORSARIO
> 
> imaginate si SETA le vende a AG y AG le vende a todas las tienditas  del centro y SETA le compra a un pulpo que esta en toluca y de toluca supongo que de china eso da a entender que el mercado esta inundado de piezas marca corsario



 las veces que he facturado en AG aparece que las cosas pasan por la Aduana de Manzanillo, Matamoros y otras por el aeropuerto del pueblo, igual eso no descarta que sean falsificaciones de china.
Que chafa está todo esto


----------



## Daniel Meza

Después de varias semanas de espera ayer han llegado los transistores 2SC5200 para el amplificador en reparación. Los pedí por Newark y parece que son genuinos; dejo unas fotos para que me den su opinión



Saludos


----------



## DavidFelipe

Estañaste las patas? porque se ven usados o reciclados


----------



## Daniel Meza

Nop, así vienen todos con los pines estañados, tengo entendido que el fabricante los estaña para protección ¿no es así?, he visto incluso integrados nuevos que vienen así


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

no creo que newark sea tan cochino como AG 
los de AG son tan descarados que algunos que compran integrados , memorias y micros tienen el programa viejo osea no son virgenes 

aqui si aplica lo de la virginidad


----------



## Daniel Meza

jaja virginidad, pues apenas ayer los abrí de su empaque y sólo los revisé por "fuera", les raspé el número de matrícula y no se borró por eso me dieron confianza. Esta tarde los mediré y compararé para salir de dudas


----------



## Tacatomon

Apenas vengo viendo las fotos. Se ve extraño que vengan estañadas de esa manera los pines de ese transistor, lo digo no por que sea falso, si no por que pareciera que no cumpliese con RoSH con esa soldadura Sb/Pb. Estañados a la antigua, pareciera como si fuesen "reciclados". Obviamente, viniendo de distribuidores autorizados por el fabricante la posibilidad es nula.

Aun así, yo no usaría transistores 2SC para reparaciones o proyectos. En pleno 2014  .

Los transistores actuales y en norma, traen un estañado apenas notable, con una uniformidad impecable y un brillo opaco.


----------



## Daniel Meza

Pedí las "parejitas" de los TTC5200, los TTA1943 y todos vienen así con un recubrimiento de estaño en las terminales. He revisado la bolsita donde me los mandaron y según si cumplen con la RoHS



He medido la beta de algunos de ellos y me da un valor de ~80 lo que está dentro de lo que dice el fabricante, que bueno las medí en condiciones diferentes y no a 1Amp como lo describe Toshiba en su hoja de datos

Respecto a lo viejtos que son es que no ando muy al día en los transistores, apenas ando aprendiendo sobre los amplis de potencia pero gracias por la sugerencia


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

revisando las fotos si se ve reciclado
nimodo como dice un amigo encontrar virgenes en pleno 2014 es casi un mito.
pero asi es este show


----------



## Tacatomon

Quedará como curiosidad este caso, donde si no hay pierde es que es mucho mejor optar por transistores de remplazo de nueva generación evitando así las probabilidades de adquirir semiconductores de baja calidad.

¡Saludos!.


----------



## Daniel Meza

Bueno si es que son reciclados me queda como consuelo que son originales pero "usados" y no piratones... ya veremos que tal se comportan montados en el ampli, espero mañana empezar a arreglarlo 

Saludos y buen fin de semana


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

sabes como se da uno cuenta por que son piñatas y no piñatas

cometiendo carniceria , solo por que no tengo camara si no subia las fotos de un supuesto D1555 altamante pirateable VS un D1555 autentico

las obleas de silicio son notoriamente mas grandes en el original y el marca corsario son diminutas 
los semiconductores para saber si es bueno aveces me arriesgo y compro uno de mas lo pongo y si veo que trono lo abro y veo si me vieron la cara o no jaja bueno aunque te ven mas la cara de a chaleco


----------



## Daniel Meza

No quiero llegar a eso aún, de hecho compré 3 de más por si llegaba a fusilarlos en la reparación. 
Lo haré si es que me echo uno pero espero que no haya necesidad


----------



## nuk

acabo de abrir un par de TIP's 142 y 147 de masca ST 





saludos!


----------



## pedro yamarte

Un saludos a todos los usuarios del foro, recientemente compre un stk 412-170 el vendedor me dijo que eran de los mejores aqui les dejo unas fotos para que comenten...pero lo que me tiene intrigado es el circuito adicional que tiene que esta recubierto con silicon, quisiera que me lo explicaran,,,


----------



## Tacatomon

Esta hoja de datos muestra el STK412-170 de una forma diferente al de la foto (Revisión de la hoja de datos del año 2003): http://bit.ly/1nY6Qi1

No encontré una revisión mas actual de la hoja de datos ese número de parte, así que si nos guiamos con eso, esa pieza que tienes seguramente es falsificada.

¡Saludos!.


----------



## pedro yamarte

hola tacomon, tu crees que sea falsificacion, para tomarse la molestia de hacer su cajita,la bolsa y sobretodo esa modificacion en las patas...


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

yo pienso que si o reparado pues ese acrilico blanco no se ve muy confiable tu que pensarias de un coche nuevo de agencia con un parche de pintura en la puerta o el motor que tenga pegotes
QUE NO ES NUEVO.
asi pasa con eso los componentes originales no deben verse asi.

los perfumes y lociones rellenados se toman la molestia de hacerles la cajita ,frasco ,envoltura y una etiqueta del precio de la tienda de prestigio.


----------



## Tacatomon

El Pin 2 y el Pin 5 en el esquema original de la hoja de datos van hacia Diodos internos que cumplen la función de evitar que la +-HV se encuentre con +-LV a la hora de conmutar entre los rieles de voltaje, diodos con una Die grande (Ultrarápidos, de un voltaje arriba de 200V y una corrriente de 10A mínimo) que difícilmente un falsificador pudiese colocar dentro del propio IC pirata. En la foto que muestras, esos pines están desviados, van primero a ese "tumor" externo y de ahí de nuevo para adentro...

 Solo Sanyo en el IC original podría colocar esos diodos adentro del IC en su proceso de fabricación. Eso explica por que esa "tripa" está fuera del IC, ya no cabe nada adentro. Lo podrías comprobar abriendo el IC, pero queda a tu riesgo.

Para mi, es una copia actualizada. El empaque del original en el PDF y el de éste no coinciden y Sanyo nunca dejaría nada fuera del package.

¡Saludos!.

PS: Sanyo Semiconductor fue absorbida por On Semiconductor. Olvídense de ver de nuevo algún IC del tipo STK de aquí en adelante. Cuando veo que esos IC's llegan al taller, los regreso en ese mismo instante con su dueño.


----------



## pedro yamarte

Gracias por comentar en lo que pueda tratare de regresarlo si es que me reintegran el dinero...


----------



## nasaserna

lo mas probable es que no (el  99.99% de las veces no lo hacen),* pero tienes todo nuestro apoyo moral.*

De todos modos puede suceder que una copia funcione relativamente bien (el 90% de las veces no lo hacen), lo digo,porque si me ha sucedido en casos desesperados, pero lo que nunca me ha sucedido con los stk, es que la copia funcione mejor que el original, en los pocos casos afortunados, me han llegado a dar mas potencia, pero también mucha mas distorsión, (claro que esa distorsión no es muy apreciable para el común de los clientes), eso sí a los clientes jamás les he dicho que les he puesto un IC original cuando les he colocado un pirata, les aclaro y les pregunto, si se quieren arriesgar,. (por eso hablo de los casos desesperados).
normalmente a muchos de esos equipos se les puede adaptar otro tipo de amplificador un poco mas discreto pero no menos efectivo


----------



## josco

pedro yamarte;945554]Un saludos a todos los usuarios del foro, recientemente compre un stk 412-170 el vendedor me dijo que eran de los mejores aqui les dejo unas fotos para que comenten...pero lo que me tiene intrigado es el circuito adicional que tiene que esta recubierto con silicon, quisiera que me lo explicaran,,,


HOLA! ese parece un stk412-240 yo creo que lo remarcaron de hecho el 240 lo ponen en lugar de los 412-150 y 412-170  pero con el 240 quedan los ultimos 4 pines libres. saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

​


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

orale

mucha molestia por ahorrar unos centavos jaja

es como acuñar monedas de baja denominacion fudir metal ,cortarlo, conseguir un troquel que vale miles etc. para acuñar centavos


----------



## Daniel Meza

Lo único que me mantiene tranquilo de esos capacitores truchos es que si llegasen a volarse por un sobrevoltaje (seguramente) es que al menos su tapita no saldría volando por la "doble protección" dando un poco de seguridad


----------



## nasaserna

Exactamente.  Yo conoci los truchos
 Hace mucho tiempo con unos practicamente iguales a los de la foto
 Me perecia muy extraño que filtraran mejor dos de 4700uF. Que 4 de estos de 10000uF.  en cosa de 15 minutos de rascarme la cabeza uno silvo y pum y como dice mi compañero. Solo se separo la base donde estan los contactos y la parte superior casi intacta. Nada que ver con la explosion de un condensador normal u mucho menos de esa capacidad ( gracias a Dios)
 Era uno de 2200uF/50v Metido dentro de uno de 10000uF/63v. Estaba envuelto en un papelencerado.

Si ganan dinero. Pues estos cuestan 6 veces menos. Y mucha gente no se da cuenta nunca

 .  de ellos se calentaba . En


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

como las frituras una bolsota llena de aire con 20gr de papitas

si me llego a pasar con un amigo al reparar un esterero un capacitor no recuerdo la denominacion
estallo pero no se veia donde rebento solo saco aceite y lo descarte nunca lo destape alomejor es como dices.

ojo el capacitor lo compro en AG aparte de ratas travestidas de distribuidor serio tambien venden estas cochinadas

apenas recapacite con esa anecdota ya se me hacia raro que un capacitor estalle sin rebentarse


----------



## Delphos

Amigo trilo-byte, recien compre capacitores electroliticos para una fuente de alimentacion en AG, y calientan despues de media hora de trabajo, no quiero imaginar que va a pásar si los trabajo por unas 5 Horas, seguramente van a reventar, voy a cambiar el puente de rectificadores para descartar que sea el que esta provocando problemas, pero seguramente es como dices: deben de ser truchos, es lamentable que confias en este distribuidor y resulta que vende cochinadas,,,,
Saludos


----------



## Daniel Meza

Hace poco también adquirí un par de capacitores de 6800uF/63V allí, los creo verdaderos por el peso y porque les dí golpecitos y, al parecer nada vibraba en su interior, cosa que creo pasa cuando es el caso de capacitores truchos como los de la foto


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

el problema es que AG vende cochinadas solo hay que tener buen ojo y buena intuicion para revisar los componentes.

1.- tienen soldadura en las terminales
2.-los transistores de potencia el 95% son falsos
3.-las memorias paralelas y micros antiguos estan rayados "como si los sacaran de maquinitas".
4.-capacitores se calientan ahora se que sean piratas no sabia por que.
5.-el L298 es "reciclado soldadura en sus terminales"

pero AG despues de todo no es tan malo

por ejemplo aveces vende cosas decentes como sensores, drivers , junglas de TV, micros microchip economicos, SMD resistencias que luego no encuentras,etc.

yo diria que lo malo lo compensa con cosas que no encuentras en las otras tiendas y pues mandar pedir al extrangero aveces se me hace algo precipitado para 1 componente.

bueno esa es mi idea ataco y defiendo AG


----------



## Delphos

Imaginate con mi compra de capacitores, compre 8 capacitores electroliticos de 22000 mf a 63vcd, para usarlos en la fuente que comente, en pesos mexicanos fueron cerca de $800.00, es una inversion fuerte para que no me sirvan , y lamentablemente ya no puedo reclamar porque ya los solde, y obiamente ya no me los van a cambiar , como dicen por aca, ya baile con la mas fea,,

Saludos


----------



## nasaserna

Delphos dijo:


> Imaginate con mi compra de capacitores, compre 8 capacitores electroliticos de 22000 mf a 63vcd, para usarlos en la fuente que comente, en pesos mexicanos fueron cerca de $800.00, es una inversion fuerte para que no me sirvan ,,,
> 
> Saludos



No te sirvieron  

seian falsos  o estaban.......


----------



## Yónixon

Delphos dijo:


> Imaginate con mi compra de capacitores, compre 8 capacitores electroliticos de 22000 mf a 63vcd, para usarlos en la fuente que comente, en pesos mexicanos fueron cerca de $800.00, es una inversion fuerte para que no me sirvan , y lamentablemente ya no puedo reclamar porque ya los solde, y obiamente ya no me los van a cambiar , como dicen por aca, ya baile con la mas fea,,
> 
> Saludos



Buen día amigo.

Con respecto a tus comentarios: no mencionas los niveles de voltaje de tus capacitores, así como en los que opera tu fuente. Seguramente haces bien las mediciones de voltaje, pero no está de más asegurarse usando otro multímetro 

Un saludo.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

no creo es AG son unos marranos
es muy comun ver compañeros que compran transistores de potencia que trabajan 30 min y despues mueren y capacitores que hierven y suenan TAK!!.

con lo que da a sospechar que tienen un capacitor mas pequeño dentro.

OJO en AG no comprar capacitores electroliticos ni semiconductores de potencia.

capacitores ceramicos y de poliester hasta la fecha no me han dado problema.

cualquier otra opinion acerca de AG es respetada yo solo digo que son marruyeros pero no toda su mercancia es mala.


----------



## vvnaon

Perdón a los que defienden AG pero si una electrónica vende componentes falsificados por  muy buenas algunas cosas que estén, ES MALA!!!!! de hecho yo compré ya como 10 lm1036 y no sirven, el decir que see defiende un lugar así es aceptar a diestra y siniestra que  permitimos que nos roben, así que por favor tengan dignidad!!!!


----------



## R-Mario

YO tampoco defiendo esa tienda de AG, los microcontroladores AVR que vende son usados. Yo me encontré un programa en un mega8. Yo solo compre 2 veces ahi y jamas volvere


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

pero AG es bueno lo defiendo a diestra y siniestra.

no es cierto mas bien lo que quiero decir es que hay que saber comprar. 
yo por ejemplo veo que muchos compran en la tienda de el ultimo recurso o ele y eye en republica del salvador.

pero veo que los dueños de las tiendas se surten en AG, critican AG pero compran ahi, otra cosa los de Electronica Seta se dicen distribuidores oficiales de muchas marcas y tal vez asi lo sea, pero tambien vende sus cochinadas.

por un led o un lm7805 no voy a mandar a pedir a Newarck solo digo que hay que saber comprar, hablar con los tecnicos que consejos dan para identificar piezas cochinas, solo eso.


----------



## vvnaon

Y fíjense lo que pasó un día que fuí por la última compra a esa indeseable tienda, pregunté a como estaban los tda7294 y me dijeron que en 62 pesos, después pregunté por los tda2052 y me dijeron que estaban en 81 pesos, a lo que le comenté al que me informaba que porqué estaba más caro el tda2052 que el 7294 lo que me respondió era que en el sistema tenía marcado como que el 2052 daba 22 watts y me quedé ????????????????????????????????????????? le respondí que según el datasheet daba hasta 60 watts (que ya sé que solo de eficiencia cualquier integrado de audio da 60%) y el 7294 da 100 watts prosiguió a revisar el datasheet del 7294 y comprobó que daba 100 watts a lo que el respondió que no sabía el porque era más caro, eso me dió muy mala espina y una de dos, o ya no les interesa saber cuanto valen o el 2052 casi no lo piden.


----------



## Daniel Meza

No creo que el precio vaya directamente proporcional a la potencia del integrado, de hecho siempre me he preguntado cuál es el factor determinante para el precio de los semiconductores, pero vamos ese es otro tema. Los que trabajan allí sólo hacen su trabajo de surtir los pedidos y si saben del tema, orientarte.

Yo sigo comprando allí algunas cosas como MCU's, resistores de precisión, integrados analógicos, evitando siempre los transistores o reguladores de voltaje.

Como menciona Trilo, hay que saber comprar, eso es todo, he visto mucha gente que compra allí resistencias, push buttons, cosas comunes pues sin saber que están pagando como un 40% más de lo que los pueden encontrar en localitos próximos.


----------



## vvnaon

Daniel te recomiendo que mejor vayas a Electrónica México allí no he tenido problema de ningún tipo con las falsificaciones.


----------



## Daniel Meza

vvnaon dijo:


> Daniel te recomiendo que mejor vayas a Electrónica México allí no he tenido problema de ningún tipo con las falsificaciones.



No había escuchado de esa tienda , ¿dónde se localiza?


----------



## Delphos

A mi también me interesa , podrías proporcionar el dato de esta tienda, Gracias.


----------



## ni

Bueno, pues estoy pensando en pedir dos circuitos a AG, el XR2206 o el icl8038 para armar un generador de funciones, y el atmega48 para el USBASP (programador), y pues pedir a newark tres componentes como que no ...
Y pues buscando otro transistor el MJ15015, me encuentro con esto:

http://subefotos.com/ver/?83ca223e0be81fa5d34b15c307cc30a0o.jpg

Aparecen dos "tipos" de MJ15015, uno con G al final, que por lo que sé es que cumple con lo de "lead free", la diferencia de precios entre uno y otro es bastante ...

Al hacer click sobre la imagen del transistor sin G, pues es evidente, que es falso (por lo menos la imagen):

http://subefotos.com/ver/?38727429a1344f739feb6d3983d7b9d5o.jpg

¿Será que en AG, te dan a escoger entre el pirata y el original? 

¿O también el que tiene G al final es falso pero costando mas del doble?


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

pues deja informarte que AG y los transistores de GALLETA  son 95% falsos

mejor si quieres comprar algo decente esta la tienda LASERTEK hoy llamada Soluciones Globales en Electrónica "SGEMX"

que esta en la calle Aldaco frente a electronica MASSO "recomendable comprar leds y pushbutton"

esta tienda se dedica a vender refacciones ORIGINALES Y CON GARANTIA a precios moderados
digo de pedir 1 pieza a Newark pues digo a falta de pan tortillas

les he comprado piezas y no me quejo

no tienen el MJ15015 tienen el MJ15022 que es a 16A 
digo si de comprar 2 veces barato y que falle a 1 vez caro y que no falle
bueno uno dira.


----------



## vvnaon

Daniel Meza dijo:


> No había escuchado de esa tienda , ¿dónde se localiza?



En rep del salvador entre eje lazaro cardenas y bolivar, no recuerdo el numero queda cerca del 17


----------



## R-Mario

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> esta tienda se dedica a vender refacciones ORIGINALES Y CON GARANTIA a precios moderados




Garantia   haber mas despasito ¿En que cosas dan garantia?


----------



## FrancoPez

No es por desanimar a nadie, pero en SGE que mencionan también tienen algunos transistores de origen dudoso, nada mas con buscar el MJ15022, y sale una imagen del par de transistores complementarios bastante dudosos y luego de ver el precio 60.50 pesos (aprox. 4.48 obamas) confirmas, son falsos. Pero respecto al MJ15024G y complementario es otra cosa y con el precio de 165 pesos (12.22 obamas) ya se ve la diferencia, si parecen originales.


----------



## Daniel Meza

La mayoría de cosas que venden allí son chinas si no es que todas, tampoco es de fiar para comprar semiconductores... lo que si recomiendo comprar allí son las PCB's adaptadoras para encapsulados SMD-DIP, uno que otro gabinete y PCB's multitrama verdes que se ven monas


----------



## FrancoPez

Cuando esa tienda se llamaba LASERTEC, todos los transistores que compre ahí llamese MJ15015, MJ15022, MJ15003 con su complementario y una variedad de transistores de salida horizontal entre muchos otros de tipo mosfet eran originales. Si he visto ultimamente gran variedad de curiosidades de origen chino, talvez me compre unas celdas peltier que vi y no son caras


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

pues yo conoci al dueño de lasertec hace unos años y el odiaba lo chino aun se para en el negocio ya no es de el si no de su hijo asi que no se si aun vendan piezas originales.

en cuanto a garantia he comprado piezas originales para una fuente conmutada y para las tele Sony

la garantia es de 3 meses si el CI lo montas en un zocalo y en los transistores igual si lo montas en base "que si existen bases para transistores".

yo meti un CI de salida vertical tipo zig zag lo solde directo y no me ha fallado, en contra de piezas que he buscado en el mismo republica del salvador que se me han tronado.

no se si aun vendan cosas originales pero si medio confio en ellos jaja.


----------



## braulillo

hola amigos, tengo hace un tiempo ya un integrado original tda2005, que tengo entendido ya no se fabrica.. Leí por ahi que una de las tecnicas para asegurarme que era original era pasandole el dedo por la inscripción, y si bien se salió la pintura, al parecer la inscripción tambien estaba con relieve, asi que supongo que es original, ahora mi duda es:
Como se si es un tda2005s, tda2005m o tda2005r?


----------



## Yónixon

braulillo dijo:


> hola amigos, tengo hace un tiempo ya un integrado original tda2005, que tengo entendido ya no se fabrica.. Leí por ahi que una de las tecnicas para asegurarme que era original era pasandole el dedo por la inscripción, y si bien se salió la pintura, al parecer la inscripción tambien estaba con relieve, asi que supongo que es original, ahora mi duda es:
> Como se si es un tda2005s, tda2005m o tda2005r?



Qué tal amigo.
Si la impresión del encapsulado está en relieve, es buena señal, ya que eso es un efecto de grabado con láser.
Ahora con respecto a si es S, M o R, no sé que diga el encapsulado del componente, ya que debe venir expresado ahí.

Un saludo.


----------



## zopilote

Los grabados en laser ya no son una seguridad de que sean originales, los muy astutos ya usan esos laseres en escribir los transistores, solo tiene el incoveniente que primero tienen que lijar el numero anterior para escribir el codigo del transistor o IC mas caro.


----------



## Yónixon

zopilote dijo:


> Los grabados en laser ya no son una seguridad de que sean originales, los muy astutos ya usan esos laseres en escribir los transistores, solo tiene el incoveniente que primero tienen que lijar el numero anterior para escribir el codigo del transistor o IC mas caro.



Es verdad lo que comentas, la tecología ya está más al alcance. Pero como comenté, "es buena señal", no dije que sea rotundamente original la pieza.

Un saludo.


----------



## braulillo

todo se sabrá cuando me anime a planchar una placa para ese integrado..


----------



## sebastianelhech

tengo entendido que los mj15003 no se fabrican mas hace años, los que utilizo yo y son originales son los mj15015g fabricados por on http://www.c9018.com/detail/MJ15015G-MJ15016G.html


----------



## tomy64

Compre estos toshiba 2sc5198 en microelectronica hace dos meses para armar un amplificador de 100w casero, estos iban destinados a la etapa de salida de mismo. Luego de ponerlo a funcionar con una carga normal a maxima potencia por 3 minutos con una fuente de prueba para limitar la corriente uno del par se pone en corto el colector y emisor. Cuando los abro para hacer la autopsia adivinen con que me encontre en el interior. Si, es la silicona blanca que esta en todos los transistores piratas que se muestran En internet. Encima ni se tomaron el trabajo de centrar la mascara del mismo. 120 mangos tirados a la basura. Cuando va a terminar esta estafa mayuscula?!?!?

Tambien los 2n3773 de microelectronica me salieron falsos. Cuando los media uno me dio hfe=1. Tengan cuidado con los tr de potencia que venden ahi por que hasta ahora me he llevado experiencias muy desagradables

Pd: edite el mensaje por que en la impotencia que me provoco esta situacion emplee lenguaje poco adecuado. Pido disculpas por transgredir las normas de lenguaje del foro anteriormente pero aclaro que fue sin intencion.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hace varios años que evité comprar transistores de potencia en Microelectrónica S.H por que el aspecto de "truchos" era espantoso!!!
Si o sí hay que comprar en Elko, en Electrocomponentes o en Elemon... y dudo que haya alguna otra que merezca confianza, al menos en lo que a BJT y MOSFET de potencia se refiere.
Ahora bien, debo reconocer que en Microeletctrónica S.H. he comprado microntroladores, memorias y componentes digitales y analógicos varios y nunca tuve problemas...


----------



## tomy64

Lo triste es que consegui los originales en locales de boulogne sur mer(la bolsa electronica), era donde menos me esperaba encontrar transistores de potencia originales. Lo unico, eviten a toda costa electronica universo, ahi compre darlingtons bdx33c de 100v y los mismos entraban en ruptura a los 20v aprox. Cambiandolos por otros de otro proveedor solucione el problema.



Ademas compre los 2sc5198 en microelectronica por que en un principio eran originales de letras blancas. Luego se agoto esa partida e ingreso esta truchada


----------



## buenman

Compren en Arrow ex elko : arrowar.com/iweb/ que vende originales directo de los fabricantes y además se los pueden pedir por marca, o en digikey: digikey.com.ar que es el distribuidor de las grandes compañías.
En electrónica Liniers, Rual, Sarasanto los van a empomar con los transistores de potencia y con los STK.

Saludos


----------



## DavidFelipe

Me suena mucho el amplificador con TIP35 que postea crimson, se ve sencillo y robusto, aunque dudo un poco de la calidad de los TIP que se consiguen aquí más que todo por el disipador, he visto que el original viene de otra forma pero puede haber una variante (ojalá), añadiré una foto a ver que me dicen ustedes... 

PD: El estaño lo puse yo.


----------



## mario17farias

se ven buenos esos tip


----------



## crimson

¡Hasta se ven mejores a los que yo uso!
Saludos C


----------



## Ratmayor

Yo compré a principios de año unos iguales en Futurlec y han aguantado los abusos de mis clientes...


----------



## DavidFelipe

Siendo así voy a armar el susodicho, pero antes quisiera preguntar qué posibles reemplazos hay para el MJE340, BC337 y el MPSA42 ya que aquí dificilmente se pueden conseguir, Gracias.


----------



## crimson

Depende la tensión que uses. Yo he usado con +/- 42V en vez de MJE340 un BD139 sin problemas. El MPSA42 puede reemplazarse por 2N5551 o 2N3904 y los BC337/327 por BC547/557 sin inconvenientes.
Saludos C


----------



## J2C

Aquí dejo la datasheet del TIP35C de ST.

ST también provee el *TIP35CP* y *TIP35CW*, click en los link's.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## ramiro77

Ya no se puede comprar en Elko lamentablemente. Cerraron la persiana a consumidor final.

Compré estos TIP41 y 42 (C). Me parece que son copia. Uds qué dicen? Medí hfe con el tester y me dan 150 +-5 todos. Me parece mucho. Me da a desconfiar el logo de ST distinto en uno y otro. Las patas no están estañadas, el serigrafiado no se borra y parece de buena calidad. El encapsulado no brilla. Los compré en casas distintas y en momentos distintos. Ahora que necesito usarlos y los comparo me dan un "no se qué"...

Edit: Agrego otra foto del TIP42C abierto. La base parece ser de cobre y no hay "pegote" de grasa térmica. Me sigue pareciendo raro el hfe (o yo estoy "haciendo fruta"), pero parecieran ser originales...


----------



## luisitoloco22

como que elko cerró la persiana a consumidor final? o sea que si quiero comprar 10 transistores no puedo¿?


----------



## ramiro77

Así es. Podridos de tener problemas de stock por el problema que tenemos con las importaciones, decidieron quedarse sólo para los clientes grandes de siempre. De ahora en más, factura A y cantidades mínimas bastante grandes. 
Una pena.


----------



## Fogonazo

*! Estamos en el horno ¡*

Sip, la ganancia que mediste es el doble de la habitual, da como para desconfiar.

Realiza una prueba de funcionamiento bajo tensión/carga antes de colocarlos en el circuito definitivo.


----------



## zopilote

Los transistores de ramiro77 son originales(color cobre y sin siliconas), lo que pasa con el beta es que es ta catalogado como W (crearon uno mas del O, R T), lo cual marca que es de los que escapan arriba los 100, es uno de los transistores que las fabricas ensambladoras de prestigio no compran, es solo para los mortales o publico en general.
 Lo del logotipo es por que son marcadas en diferentes locaciones donde lo fabrican, la mejor solucion seria que llevaras tu multimetro que mide Hfe y compruebes y te daras cuenta que los que fabrica Farchild estan en rango del datasheet.


----------



## blanko001

Si, son originales. y estoy de acuerdo con lo que dice zopilote. La serigrafia es buena, bien legible, no parece ser hecha con cualquier láser (o por imitadores chinos). Además para ser TO220 tienen un buen "chip" interno.
Saludos!


----------



## luisitoloco22

que mala onda ELKO, pensar que hace unos años atrás habia comprado transistores de potencia y queria venderlos, después de enterarme esto y de corroborar con la empresa no los pienso vender... habrá que importar en forma directa desde USA


----------



## ramiro77

Fogo, zopilote y blanko muchas gracias por sacarme de la duda! No tenía idea que había TIP de estos que llegaban a tan alto hfe. Por el resto, es como dicen uds. se ven super originales.
De todas maneras (y para no mandarme un moco) voy a testear antes uno a ver cómo se comporta. Total tengo que comprar más pues tenía cantidad justa.

Luisito: sí, es una pena enorme. Elko era el único lugar donde yo compraba. Precios híper baratos para la calidad de mercadería que comercializaban. Desde USA está imposible a menos que sea con un gestor... Y ahí prepará el bolsillo porque no son nada baratos!


----------



## acusticaysonidos

preg? al foro puede haber tanta diferencia en ganancia entre un MJE 15030 ( hfe 100) y 15031 (hfe 297)


----------



## ramiro77

Me suena a que es uno más trucho que el otro. Fijate en el datasheet en qué valores debería estar el hfe. Si se escapa por mucho, muy probablemente la pastilla interna sea diminuta (y explosiva).

Gente, para comprar en Buenos Aires qué queda? Electrocomponentes es de confianza para transistores?e maneje siempre con Elko y ahora quedé a la deriva


----------



## luisitoloco22

electrocomponentes creo que es el único que queda como confiable, lástima que los mjl 21193 y 21194 que tengo creo que ellos no los venden o creo que habia que hacer un pedido especial, me parece que me voy a inclinar por los mj15024 y 15025 en todo caso aunque sean to3... FUCK!



lo de la ganancia del mje 15031 es muy raro ese tipo de ganancia tan dispersa, me suena a fake transistor, habria que ver la hoja de datos a ver que dice, aunque si es con el tema de las letras... por ahi en una de esas es bueno, pero me suena muy raro tanta diferencia del beta... en lo personal creo que el que tiene ganancia cerca de 100 me suena que es auténtico, el otro no...


----------



## Fogonazo

Yo  confiaría mucho en Electrocomponentes


----------



## luisitoloco22

Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo  confiaría mucho en Electrocomponentes



por que fogonazo no confias en electrocomponentes?


----------



## ramiro77

Adhiero a la pregunta! A dónde se puede ir? Tengo que comprar tip35/36, pero lugar al que voy lugar que ofrecen basura incomprable.


----------



## Fogonazo

Tuve un par de malas experiencias con Elctrocomponentes, lo que me resulta un fastidio porque queda cerca de mi casa. 


Respecto a los TIP35/36 todavía son bastante confiables.
En otro tema, dentro del Foro se comenta que no ha habido inconvenientes con estos (Por el momento)


----------



## zopilote

Hay que desconfiar de todo lo que uno compra, hasta del amigo, pues el remarcado con laser es una realidad, te lo disfrasan y mide igual, pero le faltan caracteristicas como max corriente, disipacion , Hfe, frecuencia de trabajo max. etc en el que las caracteristicas del componente remarcado muere, y casos raros en que supera al original.
  Ya pasaron los dias en que con solo parar el dedo o la uña borraba la serigrafia o matricula del transistor o integrado para saber que era falso,  o cuando al romper la cubierta del sospechoso encontrabamos un transistor con otra matricula en su interior etc.....
 Para comprar algo en cantidad primero compren una muestra y haganlo funcionar, luego compren todo su lote.


----------



## ramiro77

Fogo, a qué te referís con que "todavía son bastante confiables"? Querés decir que se consiguen fácil los originales o que los truchos son robustos?
Los que tengo acá son genéricos, con patas estañadas, parte trasera brillante. Al abrirlos no tienen pasta blanca, pero la pastilla es diminuta.


----------



## Fogonazo

ramiro77 dijo:


> Fogo, a qué te referís con que "todavía son bastante confiables"? Querés decir que se consiguen fácil los originales o que los truchos son robustos?
> Los que tengo acá son genéricos, con patas estañadas, parte trasera brillante. Al abrirlos no tienen pasta blanca, pero la pastilla es diminuta.



Opción *"B"* son truchos pero robustos.


----------



## ramiro77

Ajá... En ese caso, veo que no ha sido en vano reventar uno. Me los cobraron ar$8,50 c/u y se ven así. La pastilla de silicio tiene aproximadamente 9mm^2. No tienen "coso" blanco, las patas son estañadas , la parte de disipación es bien brillante , de la serigrafía y encapsulado mejor ni hablemos . Sucede que no pude encontrar ni fotos ni medidas de un TIP35/36 por dentro.


----------



## Fogonazo

*Esta* gente se supone que sea distribuidor oficial de *IR * (*I*nternational *R*ectifier) se debería presuponer que vendan productos originales.


----------



## zopilote

Los transistores que muestras ramir77 son los genericos remarcados, son transistores a los que les graban cualquier codigo de transistor de los mas solicitados, a precios comodos. 
 Si quieres conocer el como son por dentro pincha al tip35c o al tip36.


----------



## ramiro77

Que grande zopilote! Estoy hace días buscando fotos de los tip estos por dentro sin éxito. Evidentemente no van a aguantar. Suerte que compré sólo dos y se me dio por abrirlos. A seguir buscando!

EDIT: Después de patear un rato, logré encontrar un 36C que parece bueno. Ustedes dirán. Patas estañadas, serigrafía medio rara de ST, encapsulado chico pero la pastilla de silicio es enorme y no hay pegote blanco. La parte de disipación parece ser de cobre también. Qué les parece? Les dejo foto en comparación con el trucho que abrí unos posts antes. No estoy seguro de que sea original, sobre todo por las patas estañadas pero siempre existe la posibilidad de que sean recuperados.


----------



## Jeronimo17

Estoy reparando la etapa de sonido del coche de un amigo (macaudio fearless one) y tan solo se le fue un transistor mosfet que trabaja en "paralelo" con otro (sin el mosfet dañado la etapa funciona bien consumiendo 1A en vacío y dando sonido de salida)







Asi que compre este mosfet en Ebay a littlediode_components pensando que los FAKE solo son los mas comunes y al probarlo en el amplificador este me consume lo max que da mi fuente regulable (2,5A) y no baja de ahí y el mosfet empieza a calentarse mucho, pruebo sin el y sin problema, pensé que fallaría alguna resistencia del GATE que ya había comprobado previamente y se me ocurrió probar con otro mosfet que tenia de mas voltaje y menos intensidad (de un inversor que intento hacer) y funciona también bien.

Aquí el vídeo: http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=oh5n6h>&s=8

El mosfet es de 200V; Intento probarlo fuera para confirmar que realmente es un FAKE, he hecho la tipica prueba de poner 120V un diodo y una bombilla de 120V 60W y activa y desactiva bien con el GATE y asi no se calienta 

Me he dado cuenta que alguien también le ha votado a ese vendedor con negativo poniéndole FAKE transistor

¿Que prueba podria hacerle para ver que es un verdadero FAKE antes de abrirlo? por que si se lo puedo devolver por falso se lo devuelvo

Gracias


----------



## Tacatomon

Tienes una foto como prueba.

Manda un correo a Fairchild Semiconductor y muestra la foto. Pregunta si el número de lote del transistor concuerda con ellos.

Te dirán si la forma de impresión y el número salieron de alguna de sus fábricas o no.

¡Saludos!.


----------



## Jeronimo17

He probado con el formulario de la web https://www.fairchildsemi.com/about/contact/

a ver si responden

Gracias Saludos


----------



## Jeronimo17

Respondieron 






¿Esto me valdrá como prueba en Ebay?


----------



## Tacatomon

Debería servir como prueba. Nunca he hecho un reclamo en Ebay hasta ahora, pero no deberías tener problemas teniendo el respaldo del fabricante contra el vendedor.

¡Suerte y saludos!.


----------



## ramiro77

Bueno, después de recorrer logré conseguir la cantidad que necesitaba de los TIP36C. Los que dicen Morocco son originales, son los del post nº1321.

Ahora, los otros qué les parecen? El encapsulado es 100% idéntico. No así la serigrafía. Tienen pinta de ser buenos, no hay nada raro, pero desconozco si esa serigrafía y el código de fecha corresponde a algo lógico o es verso...


----------



## Tacatomon

Ya había visto los que muestras arriba. Yo los he usado y no me han dado problemas, yo los compro directamente con distribuidores autorizados que manejan un inventario internacional.

Los de abajo, con esas rayas en el centro son nuevos para mi. Se ven muy idénticos a los otros pero la impresión a mi vista no me parece original.

Quizás ya otro forero haya experimentado con ellos y pueda comentar al respecto.

¡Saludos!.


----------



## ramiro77

Esos que están abajo (los que dicen morocco) son los que abri y tienen base de cobre, chip de silicio de tamaño grande y se ven idénticos a los que el compañero zopilote mostró en la página anterior. Si no son originales son una copia que se ve excelente.

Le envie un mail a ST preguntando por la originalidad de los mismos. Ya les contare. De ser originales, si está permitido paso el dato de dónde los conseguí por si a alguno le sirve el dato.

Me faltan los 35c, estos en ningún local los estoy consiguiendo. Todo lo que consigo es JPANA o genéricos con chip diminuto


----------



## Jeronimo17

Mi caso resuelto, me han devuelto el dinero.

Muchísimas gracias Tacatomon https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/members/tacatomon/


----------



## Fogonazo

ramiro77 dijo:


> Esos que están abajo (los que dicen morocco) son los que abri y tienen base de cobre, chip de silicio de tamaño grande y se ven idénticos a los que el compañero zopilote mostró en la página anterior. Si no son originales son una copia que se ve excelente.
> 
> Le envie un mail a ST preguntando por la originalidad de los mismos. Ya les contare. De ser originales, *si está permitido paso el dato de dónde los conseguí *por si a alguno le sirve el dato.
> 
> Me faltan los 35c, estos en ningún local los estoy consiguiendo. Todo lo que consigo es JPANA o genéricos con chip diminuto



No hay nada que te lo impida.


----------



## ramiro77

Bueno, como aparentemente son originales, les cuento dónde fui consiguiendo por si a alguien le sirve:

TIP41/42: Electrónica Gonzalez - Electrónica 80. Bernal. En una casa tenían un modelo y en la otra el complementario. No recuerdo en cuál compré cada uno. Los tienen en $6 c/u.

TIP36C: Marimón Electrónica. Lomas de Zamora. Me llevé todos los que quedaban, los tenían a muy buen precio ($12). 

No descarto que vuelvan a traer, pude ver algunas otras cosas y tenían bastante original. También tienen bastante copia trucha, así que ojo. Esto en los tres locales.


----------



## crimson

ramiro77 dijo:


> Marimón Electrónica. Lomas de Zamora. Me llevé todos los que quedaban, los tenían a muy buen precio



Normalmente Marimon tiene todo trucho, pero a veces la pifian y traen algo de calidad. A mí me pasó hace algunos años con unos transistores Sanken, me jugué y les compré todos los que tenían... todavía los estoy usando. _Pero no sabían lo que habían traído_
Los transistores de potencia (mosfet o bipolares) los compro en Nakama (donde compra Su Majestad), cuando estoy apurado, sino, me aguanto una hora y media de viaje y voy a Microelectrónica, en Capital.
Saludos C


----------



## luisitoloco22

Fogonazo dijo:


> Tuve un par de malas experiencias con Elctrocomponentes, lo que me resulta un fastidio porque queda cerca de mi casa.
> 
> 
> Respecto a los TIP35/36 todavía son bastante confiables.
> En otro tema, dentro del Foro se comenta que no ha habido inconvenientes con estos (Por el momento)



pero tuviste problemas con transistores de potencia por ejemplo? o por otros motivos tuviste mala experiencia?


----------



## chispas81

Basicamente suelo comprar componentes online en paginas que aceptan el contrarrembolso como forma de pago, estas paginas logicamente son de mi pais (españa), pero recientemente me he facilitado una de esas tarjetas de credito para realizar compras online y ahora podre comprar componentes mas economicos en otras paginas en las que antes no podia al no permitir el pago contrarreembolso, hasta aqui todo bien.

Pero buscando el tda2050 doy con la pagina de "aliexpress" (quiero aclarar que ya conocia esta pagina pero como no aceptan contrarrembolso pues no le hice mucho caso), en la cual 10 tda2050 cuestan unos 3,50euros aproximadamente ( unos 0,35 euros cada uno)y esto es lo que me tiene en duda porque en donde yo los solia buscar costaban entre 2 y 3 euros cada uno. 
Al igual que el tda2050, hay una gran variedad de componentes con un precio irrisorio con respecto a los que yo suelo ver o comprar en otras paginas.
Por eso estoy un poco mosqueado.
Por este precio y de donde vienen (china) pueden que sean falsos? Deberia de fiarme de comprar componentes en este tipo de paginas?

gracias de antemano a cualquier respuesta, opinion, sugerencia, etc...


----------



## zopilote

Si la pagina tiene fotos a detalle del producto, y tienes experiencia en determinar mediante ellas si son imitaciones o genuinas, seria un comienzo para comprar en esa pagina.
 Pero primero limitate a  solo integrados, y compras pequeñas de transistores, por que en los transistores son los que mas sufren del remarcado (no originales), osea te dan uno generico grabado como original.
 Lo cual no sucede con los integrados (especialmente los smd).


----------



## fabybu

Si está ese precio creo que podrías probar. Es demasiado buen precio como para no arriesgarse.
De ser originales podrías volver a probar con otros componentes.

De todos modos no me confiaría demasiado por la foto de una publicación.


----------



## chispas81

Zopilote, aquí unas imágenes (perdón por la calidad) de un tda2050 chino y otro comprado en España, yo a simple vista los veo iguales.
No sabia que solo pasaba esto con los transistores, tenia entendido que falsificaban tanto transistores como integrados. Es un alivio conocer este dato aunque yo no uso componentes smd.

Fabybu, pensé igual que tu al ver ese precio pero como de los productos chinos me fio lo justo me hizo dudar. 
Una vez compre un soldador de estaño chino por 1euro!!!, lo conecte a la red y espere a que calentara(como con todos, ja ja) solde una resistencia y escuche un puff; se quemo el soldador y solo eche 2 puntos de soldadura , entiendes por que desconfio al ver estos precios? ja ja ja

En esta ocasión necesito 4 tda2050 para el amplificador de un amigo y creo que apostare a lo seguro , los comprare donde siempre aunque cuesten mas, no vaya a ser que despues de esperar a que me los traigan desde china luego sean falsos.
Luego para un futuro proyecto ya arriegare y vere que tal.

Muchas gracias a ambos por sus comentarios,un saludo!


----------



## zopilote

Si se nota por la foto que son originales.Yo he pedido de todo a china y solo en los transistores he tenido problemas.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos , a cada dia mas y peor aun por culpa de lo proprio Ocidente en transferir para la China la manufactura de equipos electronicos y haora los propios  conponentes electronicos , eso todo por pura ganancia por plata facil (lucro facil ) ,asi  lo  proprio Ocidente "deu un tiro en su pé" haora tenendo que engolir esas basuras Chinas (respuestos) , una praga tecnologica mas comun  a cada dia que pasa.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Los TDA2050 han sido discontinuados por ST desde hace un año, asi que yo no confiaria mucho de ningun distribuidor que no sea conocido.
Si necesitas ese chip, puedes reemplazarlo por el LM1875 que esta en produccion por TI.
De todas formas hay que tener cuidado con los.proveedores extraños.


----------



## SKYFALL

Eso es cierto, ni siquiera confiaría comprarlos por alibaba donde dejan una foto del componente, si se ve muy bonito en la foto original y todo pero como sabes que te va a llegar igual al de la foto y no una falsificación? mejor pide unas muestras a TI del LM1875, si no las mandan entonces compralos por ahí mismo, no sale tan costoso y es 100% confiable.


----------



## zopilote

Ya que hay mas gente amante de los pentawatt, cual dirian que es el autentico LM1875T.


----------



## Tacatomon

No he comprado un LM1875, pero a juzgar por las fotos, me decanto por el de fondo blanco.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Los que "parecen" verdaderos son el de fondo blanco y el de fondo rojo, pero me inclino por el de fondo rojo, aunque he tenido malas experiencias con los que tienen el código que empieza con JM o JC.

*PD 1:* El de fondo azul también parece OK y mas viejo que los otros, solo que el logo de National está medio borroneado 

*PD 2:* Yo no amo los pentawatt, pero si son originales, son una excelente opción antes que trabajar con transistores en circuitos de baja potencia para home-audio... y hay formas de configurarlos para lograr mejores especificaciones que las del fabricante, al menos en THD y PSRR...


----------



## arielreduro

hola danifer23 en que parte de san miguel se consiguen originales?




danielfer23 dijo:


> a mi me paso pero no lo podia confirmar yo compre 3 stk 4192ll en liniers los 3 se quemaron en cuestion de semanas despues compre en san miguel 0 problema pero claro la diferencia de precio es tremenda en liniers costaba 17 pesos y en san miguel 47 pesos argentinos


----------



## Quilen

Hola, tengo una duda. Resulta que compre estos transistores, pero por lo que entiendo los 2SC3858 traen una letra que indica su ganancia. Ahora bien, estos no la traen y me entra la duda si estos son originales o no, ya que se ven un poco sospechosos


----------



## zopilote

Si esos transistores son copias de mala calidad, primero  tienes que fijarte en  que los originales la parte de atras no tiene ese brillo, es mate y sin bordeado casi rectangulo. Luego esta  los pines como mal hechos, o es la foto. Y por ultimo no tiene los numeros o letras en los pequeños circulos y la ganancia viene indicada como O, Y .


----------



## Quilen

Me lo temía, según sé están descontinuados y me arriesgue comprándolos. Tendré que conformarme comprando sus reemplazos :cabezon:


----------



## zopilote

Solo tienes que tener un poco de criterio, hasta un simple iman te indica si emplearon laton en la construccion del transistor, y es facil acercar uno cuando te lo ofrecen, otro indicio es que estos te los dan en unos dos dolares y los originales estan entre tres a cuatro dolares. Y que yo sepa no estan descontinuados, mas bien hay otras empresas que tambien lo estan comercializando.


----------



## gevv

baterías falsificadas


----------



## Don Plaquetin

No era necesario desarmarla con solo medir la carga y la duración de la misma suficiente :loco:

eso como la bateria de 6v 2 8ah es igual a la 4ah en dimensiones, pero la parte de abajo esta hueca y no hace falta desarmarla porque mismo cuando las das vuelta se ve 

saludo


----------



## charly1995

compre un stk-4172ll y se averió y después busque solución a esto y encontré que hay stk falsos y la verdad yo estoy dudando que sea original el que compre y pues quería una opinión , y así si este es original regresar a comprar otro y sino pues buscar otras tiendas de electrónica y si también me pudieran pasar tips para reconocer los falsos o una nueva opción de amplificador (el amplificador lo usaba para una sala con unos parlantes que eran de un minicomponente samsung de 1300watts pmpo ,los parlantes son de 6" y 6 ohms)
espero sus respuestas y también espero aprender algo nuevo ...



las fotos del stk


----------



## pigma

Voy a hacerla de adivino, lo compraste en AGElectronica y esta barato?, yo compre hace tiempo dos y no me sirvieron, aun cuando trae un sello de "calidad" buscalo que sea original, eso si, te costara el doble de lo que te costo este o hasta un poco mas. Si mal no recuerdo ya habia un tema sobre componentes piratas y si sigo no recordando mal, se hablaba mucho sobre este tipo de integrados o creo que este tema era para sacar el diagrama, o... mejor no sigo, no quiero desinformarte, sin duda algun compañero recordara mejor que yo.


----------



## pandacba

Ese integrado entrega una potencia de 40W + 40W, si queres utilzar el mismo transformador, ubica  en el foro alguno de los tantos ampificadores de esa potencia.


----------



## fdesergio

es mas falso que el estornudod eun robot, los ICs originales tiene los Trs de baja potencioa  realizados en o embebidos en el substrato de aluminio (placa de fondo) esa es la caracteristicas de los originales STKs de SANYO, chaooo

un original, las rosetas blancas son TRs pequeños y las lineas gruesas negras son resitencias de potencia


----------



## charly1995

ok, ya no comprare en esa electrónica estos integrados gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos ,desafortunadamente  hoy yo fue victima de falsificadores Chinos.
Conpre en Mercado Libre (Brasil) dos transistores MosFet BLF278 por 130,00  Obamas Dolares cada uno , premeramente testeei los dos con un multimetro ayustado a medir diodos , hasta haora tudo bien , hay un diodo entre Dreno y Sourse , cargando Gate y Sourse con lo proprio multimetro cerriamos lo canal Dreno y Sourse , portanto practicamente considero que eses dos transistores estan listos para sener imediactamente utilizados.
Arme los dos tranistores en lo Pallet y inicie los ayustes de calibración .
Resultado : Nada de nada , no anda , no amplifica , gaste practicamente todo lo dia sobre ese Pallet estudiando y analizando lo que podria sener y tudo eso  para nada , despues de mucho pelear sin resultados , canbie un transistor por otro usado ya viejo sacado de una sucata pero que sabidamente aun funcionaba , para mi surpresa saque quase 300 Wattios en la premera y sin tener que ayustar quase que nada  , conclusión conpre gaton  por liebre (conejo) !. pruebas estaticas (con multimetro) aun conproban que lo transistor estas OK , pero en la  practica (andando con potenzia de RF) ese  NO funciona !. 
Portanto amigos mucho cuidado !OJO! con esas terribles falsificaciones Chinas que generan prejuizios a nosotros tecnicos en mantenimiento.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego

Estimado Daniel,Que bronca lo que te paso,La verdad ,que el precio es mas que sospechoso,aca en Argentina,cada mrf151g cuesta 100 obamas.y aun asi, a veces te venden gato por liebre.
El unico lugar ,en donde compro con cierto margen de seguridad,pero asi te fajan en el precio,es en raicom.

Saludos.


----------



## blanko001

Hola Daniel... Que desafortunado, esos transistores son muy costosos. Una cosa es que nos den "gato por liebre" con transistores pequeños, económicos y comunes... que no es por justificar pero el robo no es tan grande. Habla con el vendedor, puede ser que a él también lo estafaron.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

blanko001 dijo:


> Hola Daniel... Que desafortunado, esos transistores son muy costosos. Una cosa es que nos den "gato por liebre" con transistores pequeños, económicos y comunes... que no es por justificar pero el robo no es tan grande. Habla con el vendedor, puede ser que a él también lo estafaron.


!SIiiii , jo ya hable con el vendedor por telefono  ,esplique a el que se paso y ese (el vendedor )pide que jo devolva los "transistores gatón" por lo correo y el me garantizou enbiar mas dos nuevos pero de lote de fabricación diferente.
Lo vendedor aclarou tener vendido mas de 30 transistores identicos a los que conpre y jo soy la premera persona  a reclamar de que no anda  , no se alcierto creo eso sener una "platica de vendedor"  
Aun tengo esperanza en resolver ese caso de la mejor manera possible para anbas las partes.
!Fuerte abrazo a todos y OJO quando conprar !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Guarda *Daniel *que anda mucho garca dando vuelta, parece que no es una practica argentina últimamente. 

aaaaaaaah!! eso es _SACUTA_


----------



## Yónixon

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos ,desafortunadamente  hoy yo fue victima de falsificadores Chinos.
> Conpre en Mercado Libre (Brasil) dos transistores MosFet BLF278 por 130,00  Obamas Dolares cada uno , premeramente testeei los dos con un multimetro ayustado a medir diodos , hasta haora tudo bien , hay un diodo entre Dreno y Sourse , cargando Gate y Sourse con lo proprio multimetro cerriamos lo canal Dreno y Sourse , portanto practicamente considero que eses dos transistores estan listos para sener imediactamente utilizados.
> Arme los dos tranistores en lo Pallet y inicie los ayustes de calibración .
> Resultado : Nada de nada , no anda , no amplifica , gaste practicamente todo lo dia sobre ese Pallet estudiando y analizando lo que podria sener y tudo eso  para nada , despues de mucho pelear sin resultados , canbie un transistor por otro usado ya viejo sacado de una sucata pero que sabidamente aun funcionaba , para mi surpresa saque quase 300 Wattios en la premera y sin tener que ayustar quase que nada  , conclusión conpre gaton  por liebre (conejo) !. pruebas estaticas (con multimetro) aun conproban que lo transistor estas OK , pero en la  practica (andando con potenzia de RF) ese  NO funciona !.
> Portanto amigos mucho cuidado !OJO! con esas terribles falsificaciones Chinas que generan prejuizios a nosotros tecnicos en mantenimiento.
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Qué tal Daniel.

Según esta página el Mosfet BLF278 ya no es fabricado, por lo que no sería raro que el componente que le enviaron sea falso. Busque un reemplazo que se fabrique actualmente.

Un saludo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Yónixon dijo:


> Qué tal Daniel.
> 
> Según esta página el Mosfet BLF278 ya no es fabricado, por lo que no sería raro que el componente que le enviaron sea falso. Busque un reemplazo que se fabrique actualmente.
> 
> Un saludo.


!Sin dudas esa información es una lastima irreparable  , eso esplica falsificaciones Chinas !.
Estraño no fabricar mas un conponente tan bueno (alta potenzia de salida  aliada a alta ganancia) , o quizaz actualmente hay otro transistor mas moderno a reenplazarlo 
!Fuerte abrazoz a todos!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Gatxan

Buscando unos integrados obsoletos, dí con UT SOURCE, y entre otras cosas compré unos TCA4500A y unos TDA1220B. Resultaron ser falsos. El TCA es en realidad un integrado de la serie Cmos 4000 pero remarcado como un componente de receptor HiFI (mucho más caro). 
En cuanto al TDA, ese se ve las patas recortadas y con unos leves restos de estaño. El caso es que no funcionan y llevo 3 dias con e-mails con el vendedor diciendole que puedo demostrar que es una estafa y el diciendo que a ver si pruebo los IC's por segunda vez.... Al final dice que como mucho me devuelve la mitad del dinero...


----------



## zopilote

Diste con su pagina o lo cogiste en ebay, te dire que he tenido algunas compras en utsurce y solo los componentes modernos son de calidad, especialmente los smd, todo lo demas transistores antiguos son chucheria remarcada, transitores como los 2SC1775A  o unos simples diodos  dobles de anodo comun.
 Al principio si enviaban buenos productos, pero luego vinieron los remarcados, los transistores chinos UTC los remarcan como ST y  claro que los principiantes no diferencian nada, pero que hay de los que nos damos cuenta, los que miden el Hfe o la resistencia de un mosfet y los coteja con los PDF. Se ganan unos incredulos que ya no visitaran su tienda online.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Componentes SMD tanbien sufren dese mal , aca en Brasil es mui comun conprar preescalers Motorola tipo "MC12017"(64/65) falsos , eses quando no funcionan nada (no dibide) son en realidad "MC12016" (32/33)remarcados y vendidos aca por esas latitudes (tudo falsificación CHINA).
Para enpeorar mas aun las cosas actualmente los Chinos ya enpleyam marciones a Laser para vender como originales (autenticos) , quando antiguamente eran mediocres inscriciones a silkscrenn mas facil en si identificar como trucho.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Hoy en día perfeccionan las maquinas para falsificar que para crear componente originales


----------



## SnakeVr

Nimer dijo:


> En la Bolsa Electrónica (Boulogne Sur Mer)también tienen los MJ15015 "motorola". $8,40 cada uno.
> 
> Al lado conseguí unos MJ15003 de ON a $9. En media horita les digo si volaron en pedazos.


 *H*[/SIZE]ola a todos*,*me presento soy David*,* soy nuevo en el foro y queria preguntarte como te fue con los MJ15003. *P*aso a comentar*,* soy de argentina *z*ona sur*,* cayo en mis manos una mezcladora potenciada peavey la cual quemaba los fusibles cada vez que eran reemplazados*,* la desarmo *y *empiezo con las mediciones y doy con un integrado con mucha temperatura*,* un TL074 el cual reemplace y todo empezó a funcionar*.*

*F*altaba la etapa de salida *de *la cual desmonto todos los transistores y me encuentro con dos de sus transistores con una pata cortada y uno en corto*,* esta potencia ya había sido revisada por alguien mas*,* yo me pregunto puede haber gente mala en si a los transistores no se les cortan las patitas solas eso es de maldad*,* yo te paso un presupuesto y si no te va te devuelvo tu producto en las mismas condiciones que me llegaron sin alteraciones extras*, *se entiende pero bueno dejando de lado a este pobre que lo único que va a conseguir es quedarse sin trabajo*.*

*A* lo que quería llegar es con respecto a los transistores falsificados*,* hace un par de semanas compre 3xMJ15003*,* armo la etapa de salida con la pasta siliconada todo lindo y cuando le doy al power voló otra vez el fusible*,* que paso dije*?* saco los transistores nuevos los mido y todo daba ok*,* mido los demás y encuentro otro transistor quemado*,* caramba donde consigo ahora porque a todo esto están en faltantes en casi todas las tiendas de electrónica*.*

*É*sta potencia cuenta con 8 transistores MJ15003 y de mi potencia me sobraba uno que tenia por las dudas ademas de su complementario*,* coloco mi tra*n*sistor y la potencia salio andando*,* buenísimo dije*,* coloco los transistores que había comprado y caramba un zumbido en la salida*,* desconecto todo mido y no había ningún fallo*,* vuelvo a comprar 3 MJ15003 nuevos los cuales acá en mi zona me cuesta al rededor de los 50 pesos argentinos*,* los coloco*,* pruebo otra vez*,* el zumbido*.*

*L*os saco*,* los vuelvo a medir y o*h* caramba algo que se me paso de largo*,* están marcados como MJ15003 que son NPN pero en la medición resultaron ser PNP a comparación de los que tiene puesto y funcionando*,* los 6 que compre son todos PNP de la marca ON o sea que ademas de componentes falsificados tienen la nomenclatura errónea*;* otra cosa para tener en cuenta a la hora de comprar transistores *es* medirlos antes de ser colocados*.* *H*asta adonde vamos a llegar *? *

*B*ueno*,* yo me despido*,* un saludo cordial a todos y nos vemo*;* en la próxima voy a tratar de reclamar estos transistores ya que no fueron soldados y les comento a ver como me fue*,* hasta entonces


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Si es muy común encontrar una serie de componentes que sea NPN y cuando lo medís son PNP me paso los clásicos BC548.



SnakeVr dijo:


> la etapa de salida la cual desmonto todos los transistores y me encuentro con dos de sus transistores con una pata cortada y uno en corto esta potencia ya había sido revisada por alguien mas yo me pregunto puede haber gente mala en si a los transistores no se les cortan las patitas solas eso es de maldad yo te paso un presupuesto y si no te va te devuelvo tu producto en las mismas condiciones que me llegaron sin alteraciones extras se entiende pero bueno dejando de lado a este pobre que lo único que va a conseguir es quedarse sin trabajo




Con respecto a lo otro te comento un ejemplo de hace 4 años atrás: Me trajeron un televisor de 20" que tiraba arcos por todos lados... la paso un presupuesto y la persona no quiso que se lo repare, bien.. Lo armo nuevamente y donde hay una resistencia en el +b le corto la pata y lo marco con una cruz al flyback. Le aclaro al propietario que por seguridad de el y del equipo se le desconecto un componente... Nunca mas supe de el, pero el tecnico que lo agarre sabe que ese flyback corre con un grave riesgo.

La verdad no sé en que carácter le cortaron los pines a los transistores, pero si alguien conecta un parlante y hay continua no me gustaría estar en los zapatos de esa persona... 

Saludos espero te devuelvan el dinero, son bastante caritos eso transistores


----------



## mari0mto

buenas yo solo queria dar las gracias por el tema en cuestión, les comento que a mi reciente mente me paso algo parecido pero con transistores bd245c y complementario, los cuales no solo resultaron ser pnp, sino que tambien tenian las patillas invertidas a si que imaginen fuegos artificiales, con los el resto fui a reclamar pero nada me dijeron que se mira antes de salir del comercio, asi es esto muy triste, de nuevo gracias y saludos.


----------



## maxee

si tiene las patas cambiadas bueno, pero ya que compres un transistor NPN y te den un PNP, con nombre de NPN, olvidate, no salgo hasta que no me den la guita, por que claramente te vendieron algo que no es lo que vos pediste


----------



## SnakeVr

Buenas a todos estoy nuevamente por aquí, quería pasar a comentarles que reclame los 6 mj15003 y no hubieron inconvenientes en el reclamo lo único que de los 6 solo pudieron darme uno solo porque no tenían mas, paso a citarle al amigo SSTC que los recaudos que toma el son muí buenos a parte de comunicárselos al propietario, pero yo me encontré con dos de sus transistores con su emisor cortados y en la medición dieron perfectos no eran componentes dañados el que si estaba dañado no tenia patas cortadas y ya me a pasado con otros equipos que estaban en las mismas condiciones y al puentear sus patas cortadas el aparato en cuestión salio funcionando sin ningún problema cita para el amigo maxee en si hay una sola manera de que las pata estén cambiada que no sea el componente que uno requiere ya me a pasado no recuerdo bien ahora cual fue el componente pero ponle que aya sido un BC548 y el que me dieron fue un BC548C esto es un ejemplo, al ver una letra de mas fui directamente al datasheet y resulto que dicho componente tenia dos pata cambiadas, ahora si me hubieran dado un BC548 sin ningún dato mas y tenia sus pata cambiadas también daba para su reclamo, en paso a citar a ernestogn: los los vendedores o responsables no están al tanto de esto te lo digo yo que en las dos casas que fui a reclamar se notaba de acá a la china que no tenían ni idea de esto pero falta alguien que haga el reclamo para ponerlos al tanto de el tema en las dos casas me dijeron que apena los tengan los iban a chequear para que no vuelva a ocurrir lo mismo, igualmente yo me fui mentalizado en que no me los iban a reponer pero mi intención  era ponerlos al tanto de la situación a paso a comentarles que los transistores que me consiguieron uno es de la marca nadie pero se nota que es viejito el componente pero esta en buenas condiciones y los otros dos son de la marca EI que también se notan que tienen sus años pero están en optimas condiciones mañana voy a terminar de armar esa potencia a ver que resulta, ya le tengo fe así que voy a volver por aquí a comentarles como fue todo un saludo


----------



## Hunterex

Que tal amigos, comparto una lista de reemplazos para transistores que encontré en internet. Saludos...


----------



## shevchenko

Era... es... fue? no. NUNCA fue un 2SA1943.... el 2SA5200 creo que vino bueno.. CREO.
Comprado en una tienda de RE-nombre en Neuquén cap. "RIMTV"... precio $50... normal digamos...


----------



## Ratmayor

Creo que hay una insignificante diferencia entre sus chapusistores y un transistor original


----------



## Daniel Lopes

shevchenko dijo:


> https://fbcdn-photos-b-a.akamaihd.n..._=1447153671_ffdacd3cc1fe0fd58a5f263a8359c537
> Era... es... fue? no. NUNCA fue un 2SA1943.... el 2SA5200 creo que vino bueno.. CREO.
> Comprado en una tienda de RE-nombre en Neuquén cap. "RIMTV"... precio $50... normal digamos...
> 
> https://fbcdn-photos-d-a.akamaihd.n..._=1443935608_c70c307277d71410d337573eab31bf8a
> https://fbcdn-photos-c-a.akamaihd.n..._=1444232635_dc5def2a6d1b5102e1877cfdb4d3de53


???? y donde estas o estabas la pastilla de silicio ?????? jajajajajajajajajajajajajaja
Sigo aun sin puder conprar transistores BLF278 idoneos porque hasta haora son todos  truchos Chinos y los vendedores aca por esas latitudes sinplesmente si recusan a fornir qualquer tipo de garantia sobre els .
!Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## zopilote

Antes se podia chequear con un iman o sopesar su peso, y claro si tienes un medidor de Hfe puedes darte una seguridad de mas de 50%, pero ahora estan muy bien dizfrasados, ya manejan el grabado con laser. Y hasta el remarcado pocas veces es mejor al original (muy pocas), por que escogen el semiconductor mas barato y lo remarcan con codigos que valen mucho más, y ganar una suculenta parte.
 Hay que pedir que  vayan a comprar transistores con un analizador de transistores, en el que te mida que tipo N o P es el dispositivo, la ganancia que tiene, y si concuerda sus pines con los del datasheet.


----------



## Gustavo Ore

Hola amigos, hace rato que cuando compro transistores de potencia voy con un tester modificado al cual le puse 6 pinzas cocodrilo externas ( 3 para pnp y 3 para medir npn) y de esta manera medir hfe y elegir los transistores mas adecuados en el mostrador antes de comprarlos, detecte algunos con  ganancia 1 hasta infinito, trato de elegir los mas parecidos a los datos de fichas tecnicas y apareados.


----------



## Quercus

Este transistor desconcierta:
  -La pastilla tiene el tamaño correcto, 5.5 x 5.5 mm. 
  - No hay silicona blanca por ningún lado.
  -Está *colocada y pegada perfectamente*, se fue la mitad en cada lado y parte del  plástico tampoco se desprendió de la base.
  -Tiene la base de cobre.
  -PERO, la serigrafía no se corresponde con la que utiliza “ON” y la forma de las patillas que yo he utilizado tampoco, por lo que me inclino a pensar que no es original.
  Siguiendo lo que se ve: es una *excelente falsificación*, o “ON” fabrica en algún lado con otra “cara”… no me negaran que da para pensar…


----------



## zopilote

Y uno con que puede conpararlo (publica el original), generalmente cuando uno ya sabe el precio del transistor, y  si te ofrecen uno que esta a la mitad del precio, generalmente es falso (ya pico el pez). Y si es como tu dices, solo son transistores genericos al cual se le a  grabado el numero de un transistor mucho mas caro, si lo abres tienen la oblea del transistor grande por que son para salida horizontal TV, mucho mas baratos.


----------



## Quercus

Podemos aclarar lo del patillaje, pues el resto del transistor como han podido ver da el “pego” y con ese *ensamblaje* debe ser “MUY FUNCIONAL”…

  Los transistores fotografiados son originales *TODOS*, algunos añejos de viejos. En los más nuevos (año 2006) se incluyen la letra “G”. De los Motorola ni hablar del tema, años 1997-2000.

   Los de las dos primeras fotografías son de una partida que compre en el 2008, tenían  un Motorola suelto, el de la segunda fotografía y me lo traje también. Lo pueden comparar con los de la tercera fotografía que son sacados de una etapa MACKIE M-1400 que un _“espabilado”_ destrozo literalmente, intentado arreglarla. Milagrosamente las 8 parejas de MJLxxxx quedaron intactas.

  Aquí podemos comprobar, lo que comentaba de la diferencia en el patillaje con el que puse anteriormente, en estos son prácticamente iguales y hay bastante diferencia entre ellos, tanto de fecha como de lugar de fabricación, si nos atenemos a los datos de la serigrafía.

   Hay otra diferencia en el frontal, el círculo encima de la pata central es más grande en estos. 

  En el círculo de los Motorola se puede leer que están hechos en Filipinas.











zopilote dijo:


> Y uno con que puede conpararlo (publica el original)


  Para asegurarse, lo mejor es compararlo con las características físicas que “ON” publica para ello, por eso decía: 


quercus10 dijo:


> -PERO, la serigrafía no se corresponde con la que utiliza “ON”


 Que se puede ver en su hoja de datos y que por supuesto en algún momento, si no “YA”, estarán incorporando las ultimas falsificaciones.




Lo único que te da un *porcentaje altísimo*, de que no te estén timando en cuanto a que sea original, porque ya sabemos lo que nos venden a los minoristas, es comprar a un distribuidor autorizado, lo demás es una “lotería”.


----------



## denisgood

hola amigos en esta ocasión les pido a su criterio que opinan de este transistor de potencia con ojo critico,
ocupo mandar a traer al extranjero, porque porque acá esta dificil, y con este tema me asusta un poco, desde ya gracias!


----------



## Quercus

Tiene pinta de ser autentico. Pero claro sera la foto del pagina que vende.


----------



## denisgood

Si también pienso igual, pero no me queda muchas opciones ya q para una etapa de potencia que tengo de hace bastante guardada esperando los transistores, al menos en apariencia el de la imagen de muestra parece bueno, por aquello de las dudas quiero traer uno y someterlo a prueba a ver que tal aguanta castigo y si pasa traer mas, acepto el criterio que me puedan dar los de mas años en.la electrónica


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fijate en DIY audio. Creo que había un tema sobre el servicio de utsource...

*Edito:* *Este* es el tema...


----------



## zopilote

Yo preferiria los que vienen en TO264 que los encapsulados TO3, por que los ultimos son mas faciles de maquillar y te venden cualquier verdura, y especialmente conprarle a utsurce, ellos solo son fiables en integrados, toda su linea de transistores son fakes.


----------



## Ratmayor

denisgood dijo:


> hola amigos en esta ocasión les pido a su criterio que opinan de este transistor de potencia con ojo critico,
> ocupo mandar a traer al extranjero, porque porque acá esta dificil, y con este tema me asusta un poco, desde ya gracias!


Ojo con UTSource, a veces vende cosas de calidad aceptable como también puede enviarte basura, completamente al azar, ellos te devuelven el dinero si no estás satisfecho, siempre y cuando les reenvíes la mercancía en el mismo estado en la recibiste, pero debes correr con los gastos del envío...


----------



## denisgood

verdaderamente esto es preocupante sigo leyendo del tema cuando hice la consulta iba por la pagina 30, sabia de falsificaciones pero esto va mas allá, ahora que me falta poco terminar el tema me siento como en matrix no sabemos si lo que vemos es real o trucho, gracias como me alegro de tenerlos a ustedes.


----------



## Gatxan

UTSORCE pone en portada la foto del componente original para que piques, y luego te envia un FAKE.
Si te quejas, como mucho te devuelven la *mitad* del dinero, no aceptan devoluciones íntegras de material, con lo que así no se ven obligados a devolver el 100% de lo pagado. De esta manera continuan haciendo *negocio*.

*Falsifican* todo lo siguiente: 
-*Todos* los semiconductores *obsoletos* de fabricantes Europeos, Americanos y Japoneses.
-Semiconductores de fabricación actual Europeos y Americanos.
-Y en cuanto a los de fabricación actual Japonesa, te envian equivalentes fabricados por marcas chinas.
Igual algún día tropiezas con algún componente original... pero va a ser que no.


----------



## zopilote

Ya que somos compradores , seria mejor instruir a los muchos que quieren hacer compras por internet, yo por mi parte, en cuanto encuentre originales voy a postear fotos de como reconocer los remarcados con los firmes. Por que tengo una buena cantidad de basura en componentes remarcados.


----------



## 2SC2922

quercus10 dijo:


> Este transistor desconcierta:
> -La pastilla tiene el tamaño correcto, 5.5 x 5.5 mm.
> - No hay silicona blanca por ningún lado.
> -Está *colocada y pegada perfectamente*, se fue la mitad en cada lado y parte del  plástico tampoco se desprendió de la base.
> -Tiene la base de cobre.
> -PERO, la serigrafía no se corresponde con la que utiliza “ON” y la forma de las patillas que yo he utilizado tampoco, por lo que me inclino a pensar que no es original.
> Siguiendo lo que se ve: es una *excelente falsificación*, o “ON” fabrica en algún lado con otra “cara”… no me negaran que da para pensar…



Al parecer solo ST fabrico ese encapsulado TO-264 con esas "muescas" en los pines, vaya a saber  porque no los fabrica mas...

http://www.st.com/web/en/resource/technical/document/datasheet/CD00163434.pdf

Tal ves los fabrican o los remarcan y le mandan un codigo tipo 2SC5200, MJL21194, MJL3182, 2SC3182, etc. para sacárselos de encima.

Yo tengo estos con muescas "2SA1302" encima pnp... nunca los use, los compre en microelectronica hace un par de años.
Originales no son, eso seguro, para un amplificador hogareño pueden andar, eso si los cobran como originales.


----------



## Quercus

Tengo varias falsificaciones en encapsulado de este tipo, que han funcionado perfectamente donde han estado colocadas, con exigencias *bastante altas*:

Estos por ejemplo, estuvieron montados en el primer P68 de E.S.P. como tengo costumbre me gusta dejarlos con resistencias de carga un buen rato y a tope. Aunque hace ya tiempo, creo que fue alimentado con unos +-53V y con carga de 8Ω. No hubo ningún problema, aunque estaba funcionando aprox. a algo más de la mitad de lo que pueden aguantar los originales, unos 120-130W.



Los transistores anteriores fueron comprados al mismo distribuidor, que anuncia los MJLxxxx de esta forma:



*

Con los parámetros que declara, no sé si pensar: *
*-Que tienen la decencia de avisarte de que son falsos.*
*-O que tienen la desfachatez de reconocer que lo que venden es falso.*
*
*Esto como le gusta decir a “Fogonazo” Depende, por lo menos avisan…

Aquí les pongo otro del estilo del anterior mensaje, en cuanto al encapsulado y patas:






-Pastilla un poco más pequeña que la otra 4.5 x 4.5mm.
  -No hay silicona blanca.
  -Perfectamente pegado, aunque un poco desplazado a la derecha.
  -Base de cobre.
  -Las patas no se corresponden con los originales “ON” que conozco.
  -Y lo mejor, serigrafiado CASI correctamente, en esa fecha debería llevar la “G”.

No he probado que tal funciona, pero con ese ensamblado, *debería* ser superior a un tip35 e inferior a lo que “pretende imitar”… digamos intermedio… 

Pienso, como ya he dicho otras veces, que ahora es peor que antes. Una falsificación antigua duraba menos _“que una mosca en la pestaña de un mono”_. 

Las de hoy aguantan… cuanto… “depende…”



2SC2922 dijo:


> Yo tengo estos con muescas "2SA1302" encima pnp... nunca los use, los compre en microelectronica hace un par de años.
> Originales no son, eso seguro, para un amplificador hogareño pueden andar, eso si los cobran como originales.


  Antes de utilizarlos, me aseguraría, no es lo mismo una falsificación, como las expuestas anteriormente, que una de este "calibre":


----------



## 2SC2922

Estos "2SA1302" tienen 3mm x 3mm de pastilla.

Hfe medida con tester
Muestra 1=85
Muestra 2=160
Muestra 3=74
Muestra 4=80
Muestra 5=190 (en la foto)
Muestra 6=156
Muestra 7=104 (en la foto)
Muestra 8=159



Estos "2SC3281" tienen 5.5mm x 5.5mm de pastilla.

Hfe medida con tester
Muestra 1=44
Muestra 2=67 (en la foto)
Muestra 3=68
Muestra 4=30 (en la foto)
Muestra 5=45
Muestra 6=47
Muestra 7=45
Muestra 8=64



En conclusión la única manera de saber que calidad tienen las falsificaciones es abrirlos y mirar la pastilla.
Medir la ganancia te da una idea, pero te quedas con la duda.


----------



## diodoled

Hola señores, estuve hace unos días ante una situación bastante curiosa, me compre unos transistores TIP41C y TIP42C respectivamente, según la hoja de datos el TIP41C, es un transistor NPN y el TIP42C un PNP, grande fué mi sorpresa que al medir primero los TIP41C encontré que eran PNP y los TIP42C NPN transistores falsos? Aunque los dos me daban lectura correcta midiendo B,C,E, esa fué la sorpresa, podría utilizar igualmente estos transistores? es decir, el TIP42C donde debería ir el TIP41C y viceversa?


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

no lo se
me paso algo similar con el Tip41 no estaba al revez estaba muy barato

se veia bien todo correcto y habia comprado 4 y ninguno aguanto la recia todos se volaron con 1 A cuando deberia soportar 6A


----------



## pedro yamarte

Saludos al foro me trompece con este transistor trucho despues que habia entregado la consola el cual vino por problemas en la salida y me la devolvieron por garantia por que se apago, menos mal que solo revento fusible porque el transistor trucho se puso en corto aqui estan las fotos..ojo el del lado izquierdo es original....


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

que barbaridad tan barbara

¿no seria mejor buscar un reemplazo que usar la misma matricula?


----------



## palurdo

Mirad lo que recibí el otro día de un vendedor chino, transistores usados a los que para hacerlos pasar por nuevos les habían cortado las patas viejas y soldado las nuevas. La imagen tiene los comentarios en inglés para que el chino me entendiera la reclamación por la que me devolvió el dinero. La primera foto fue lo que me llegó en el paquete, las dos siguientes son la confirmación de mis sospechas...


----------



## zopilote

Hay una variedad de vendedores chinos que te ofrecen transistores desmontados (usados), con las patas ya soldadas y cortadas, y estan muy baratos, allí te dicen la verdad de lo que te ofrecen, tu tienes que lidiar con que el calor que le aplicaron para sacarlo de la targeta no haya sido excesiva o jugar a la ruleta, pero no te mienten como lo hicieron contigo.


----------



## palurdo

Si, de esos vendedores he visto, que te dicen que son desmontados y a saber lo que puedes esperar. También he visto transistores con las patas cortadas y dadas forma de nuevo y reestañadas para que parezcan nuevas, pero lo de las patas recambiadas por nuevas no lo había visto en la vida. También es verdad que estos me costaron muy baratos y no parecen en mala condicion aparte de lo de las patas, y como me di cuenta y recuperé el dinero pues bien esta lo que bien acaba, pero a alguno seguro que se la han colado y muy contento pensando que ha comprado transistores nuevos al 25% de precio de lo que realmente valen...


----------



## Daniel Lopes

! Hola a todos , por incrible que pareza es la pura verdad ! ,actualmente hay en lo mercado especializado transistores de potenzia de RF tipo BLF177 (encapsulado ceramico) a precios mui bajos (1/4 de lo precio normal de mercado) que en realidad son recondicionados o mejor , remanufacturados donde canbian la pastilla de silicio y bañan los terminales en oro para decir que son nuevos (0 KM) , pero ojando con mas cariño es possible veer la farsa , terminales ya malformados y las orugas de fijación deformadas o machucadas por ya tener sido usadas anteriormente.
!Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## essempro

hola a todos, una pregunta solamente.

en mexico en df, alguien sabe donde comprar transistores?, habra algun lugar aceptable?...


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

que yo conosca que en verdad son buenos y no piratas 

es lasertek hoy se llama soluciones globales en electronica.

conoci al dueño y hasia muchas pruebas de lo que compraba , hasta los marca para garantizar que son buenos.

fuera de eso en otros lados te juran*-*que son buenos y pura de arabe truenan ,los abres y son *[Comentario gratuitamente descalificador]*


----------



## essempro

cres que pueda comprar ahi los 2n3055 u otro de mas potencia?...
supongo que ya haz comprado alguna ves ahi, cierto?...
pero que no me salgan tan malos?

gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## Daniel Meza

essempro dijo:


> hola a todos, una pregunta solamente.
> 
> en mexico en df, alguien sabe donde comprar transistores?, habra algun lugar aceptable?...




¿Qué transistores en específico?. Algunos son populares de hallarlos originales, cuando el precio sube empezamos con el riesgo de la piratería. 
Saludos


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

es que la electronica es un albur en piezas genuinas

es que ahi me consta que son originales pues en verdad conoci como el dueño hacia las pruebas, un viejito que siempre se sienta afuera de su tienda , tiene una boina y lentes de armazon grueso negro , como un hipster.

su hijo ahora es dueño de la tienda , los transitores te los dan garantizados , siempre y cuando los uses en una base.

no hago publicidad solo es algo que en verdad me consta


----------



## Daniel Meza

Si no busca en el apartado de distribuidores por regiones que está aquí en el foro. ¿Qué aplicación le darás al transistor?, ¿trabajará al límite?, esto es necesario pensarlo para saber si existe algún transistor no tan "común" (falsificable) que lo pudiese sustituir. 

Recomiendo, para estas piezas, mejor no arriesgarse y comprar en distribuidores autorizados como Newark o mouser, que si bien, el precio sube, al menos tienes la garantía de que son piezas de calidad.


----------



## essempro

> ¿Qué transistores en específico?. Algunos son populares de hallarlos originales, cuando el precio sube empezamos con el riesgo de la piratería.
> Saludos



que tal, pues me interesan varias matriculas pero ahora mas los 2N3055, MJ15003.SALUDOS 
gracias por responder...



no pues con que trabajen a un 50 o 70%, claro esta que si pudiera encontrarlos para que trabajaran a 100 sin queles pase nada pues seria altamente apresiable


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

me paso que encontre un distribuidor en tlalnepantla electronica seta
que da barato, pero unas cosas dejaron mucho que desear
los led RGB no eran de bena calidad, y los lm7805 todos regulaban 8v en lugar de 5v

y es una tienda que tiene algo de prestigio , eso si no es tan marrano como AG que con descaro te lo dan con algo de soldadura


----------



## Delphos

Saludos amigo Trilo - byte, una pregunta: la tienda lasertek, de la que hablas, donde esta ubicada?? gracias y saludos


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

hoy se llama soluciones globales en electronica

esta junto a Mitzu y frente a electronica Masso en la calle de Aldaco "republica del salvador y bolivar"

esta es su web *http://sgemx.com.mx/soporte.html*

es prudente buscar en su base de datos si esta lo que buscamos si no esta ahi probablemente lo encontramos en chikens que nunca he comprado ahi pero ahi venden piezas originales y de recuperacion

y si deplano no hay lo que buscamos a percinarse y comprar en cualquier tienda que no se ni Aragon , AG y mucho menos deplano tachado de mi lista de compras *master*


----------



## Daniel Meza

Hace algunos meses abrieron allí por la zona de zacatenco, (atrás de lo que es SEARS siendo precisos) un negocio de venta de componentes electrónicos. No sé que matrículas de transistores vendan pero en cuanto a piezas como bobinas, potenciómetros, resistores SMD, displays, tiene un amplio surtido de piezas, y a precios asequibles. 
No recuerdo el nombre del negocio pero es atendido por varios chavos.


----------



## crony_mk

Les dejo este enlace, apenas unos dias que di con el y aunque apenas  estoy leyendo el hilo, es realmente interesante todo lo que se topa  uno... muchas veces la razon de que algo no nos funcione al reparar o  fabricar un prototipo es por los dispositivos falsificados de pesima  calidad... tambien considero que AG en algunos componentes vende baja  calidad... pero bueno, tenemos que ir aprendiendo, en el enlace que les  paso viene mucha info al respecto... saludos

www.aeri.com/counterfeit-electronic-component-detection/


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

Daniel 

si te has de referir a 
https://www.facebook.com/espinher?fref=ts

no se si sean de calidad segun electronica seta garantiza la legitimidad por que vende cosas igual que esa tienda pero me decepcionaron sus piezas chinas


----------



## Daniel Meza

A esa mera me refiero, no he comprado transistores allí pero en cuanto a variedad de dispositivos SMD, conectores y curiosidades va por delante en comparación con varios negocios de Rep del Salvador. Además de que los precios son relativamente accesibles. 

Allí econtré estos trimpots bien curiosos.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

cuando yo empese a estudiar electronica el ultimo recurso 
tenia precios accesibles aya por el 2004

y la frente a la isla de los multimetros despachaba un gordo que te daba pilon y era barato, luego me retire de la electronica un rato y cuando volvi 

me di cuenta que todo era de porqueria, precios altos, porquerias arduineras, dejaron de vender refacciones legitimas, y sobre todo baratijas traidas de china.

y lo que mas mas me  cayo gordo fue ver que hay 4 tiendas mitzu que venden exactamente lo mismo

piezas originales dejaron de venderse como antes 
*¿sera que nos obligan a desasernos de nuestros objetos electronicos? *
*¿obsolencia programada?*
*¿conspiracion?*


----------



## zopilote

La  opcion que se coloca a todo producto es que no te va a durar 10 años, con que  te sirva un año ya cumplio con las espectativas del fabricante, ademas vendera mas, no es la unica empresa en el rubro, antiguamente los refrigeradores duraban veinte años y ahora  son solo cinco, si fuera un refrigerador ruso se malograria a los cuarenta años, todo a causa de  los bajos precios para crear una demanda generada por el lavado de cerebros de las propagandas, en todo caso el capitalismo en toda su extension.
 En china encuetras de un mismo producto, bastantes calidades y costos, si quieres algo bonito y barato, no exigas que dure  una tu vida entera, pero si tienes plata exige que te den algo que dure muchos años.
 Recuerdo que cuando salio los primeros focos ahoradores,  esos me duraron como diez años, su circuito tenia mosfet y no la porqueria de ahora y nunca se quemaron solo que se agoto su tubo, prendia pero eran ya una vela.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

pero es que es una pena que ya todo sea para la basura

almenos yo lo veo mal talvez no vivamos 200 años pero una bolsa de galletas tiene una bolsita para cada galleta ¿a donde va ir toda esa basura?

lo mismo pasa con la electronica ni 15 minutos dura un transistor que tiene cobre, niquel ,mercurio plomo entre otros venenos.

en 30 años con tanta porqueria pirata y el consumismo no moderado estaremos en una nube toxica como les invade a los chinos.


----------



## crazysound

Hola muchachos, alguien a comprado componentes "originales" en páginas chinas como aliexpress?
Ando con ganas de comprar un lote de LM3886.

Saludos..


----------



## palurdo

Yo suelo comprar a menudo componentes y módulos en aliexpress y de momento sólo me puedo quejar de un par de pedidos que me vendieron MOSFETs de segunda mano maquillados como nuevo, pero funcionar funcionan. Se que he comprado muchas falsificaciones pero son de chips y transistores muy conocidos por lo que suelen copiarlos a veces incluso mejor. Por ejemplo, compré 100 transistores 2N5088 porque tienen 2 características que los hacen ideales para audio (bastante HFE típicamente de 500 o más, y una figura de ruido bastante baja). A la vez compré un pack de 500+500 de parejas 2N3904+2N3906 que estaba muy barato, poco más de lo que me costaron los 2N5088 (para colmo se equivocaron en el pedido y acabe recibiendo 1000 2N3904 y 500 2N3906, por poco más de 5€ todos (los 100 2N5088 me costaron sobre los 3€). Bueno pues empiezo a medir algunos 2N5088, y veo HFEs entre 300-350, dentro de las especificaciones pero en el extremo de abajo, bastante decepcionante teniendo en cuenta que su punto fuerte es una ganancia muy alta. Mido unos cuantos 3904, todos entre 400 y 450 de HFE, atónito empiezo a muestrear más cantidad de transistores, lo menos probé 100 cogidos de la bolsa al azar, ninguno bajaba de 400 de HFE, pero espera, que los PNP 3906 las HFE entre 500 y 600.

He usado los 3904 y los 3906 para varias aplicaciones y han aguantado los 200mA de Ic perfectamente. Y en audio, no he hecho nada hi-fi, pero he usado para etapas previas los 3904 y he cambiado algún 5088 y la verdad es que no noto diferencias en calidad, si que varía algo el color del sonido, pero no podría decir cual me gusta más. Ahora bien, no se si es porque los 5088 son "mediocres" o porque los 3904 son "sobresalientes".

También he pillado LM358 demasiado baratos para ser auténticos, pero da igual, total, los auténticos también se escuchan que da pena, y para otros usos son más que suficientes.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos , actualmente aca por esas latitudes (Brasil) es comun conprar en lo mercado especializado transistores BLF177 Chinos maquillados (remanufacturados) como si fuesen nuevos "0 KM"    , si funcionan pero tengo miedo de que cuanto tienpo aguentan sin dañarse    
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## crazysound

Gracias muchachos por sus comentarios.. 

A ver si alguno a comprado integrados de audio..


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

pues aliexpress no se si sea de confiar.

un amigo mio compro relevadores de toyota y todos salieron con relevadores de nissan dentro de estos supuestos relevadores "originales".

las tiendas de electronica estan inundadas de pirateria por lo mismo supongo que importan de china a precios economicos con la intencion de tener mas a bajo costo y vender a precio de original.

muchos que importan no saben que en realidad estan haciendo mas daño.


----------



## zopilote

Las formas de engañar de una tienda china es primero venderte transistores ya utilizados a los que les han aumentado los pines (son reciclados) y maquillados (pintura negra) en eso no se salvan los integrados, los cuales pueden ser originales  y estan los que son falsos (remarcados o vacios).
 Los falsos son los que tienen limado el codigo original y luego marcan con laser el codigo a vender, estos se notan por las marcas que dejan, por ejemplo en un empaque TO220 al estar lijado el grosor es diferente al original  y es una manera de identificarlos, colocas dos transistores originales  apilados a la mitad, el falso por su poco grosor dentra y sale facilmente en el espacio de los dos transistores y el piso.
 Otro punto es que los transistores llevan los pines mucha soldadura para ocultar los pines soldados que le colocaron. Pero ultimamente estan apareciendo transistores remarcados que llevan una patina que llevan los transistores originales, este satinado se sale y deja la superficie brillante si le tocas con la uña, y es en el empaque  en el que hay que fijarse, tienen los pines delgados (lijados para desaparecer la union) o en caso contrario demaciada anchura (TO247) que no dentran en los  hoyos metalizados de la pcb,  y algunos hasta cambian la tecnologia, un Mosfet por un IGBT, un NPN por un PNP, uno de alta ganancia por un transistor de poca Hfe, asi por el estilo un empaque TO220 por un TO247. 
 Si uno tiene que comprar algun transistor en cantidad tendria que pedir pequeñas muestras antes de aventurarse por unos miles por que su politica es que si la compra es poca no hay embolso del 100%, a lo mucho te reconocen el gasto de envio.
Lo mejor seria mostrales fotos, pero eso toma mucho de mi tiempo, será para cuando este sin trabajo.


----------



## ricren

Necesito una ayuda por favor:
Para reparar un amp compre en un comercio (Microelectronica SRL) un transistor MJ15016. Lo puse en el amp, que lleva otro 15016 y al minuto en amp colapso. Lo desconecte, medi y encontre  continuidad total entre CyE del TR nuevo. El amp sigue funcionando bien sin este TR (estaba conectado en paralelo con el otro, un kit antiguo marca Kitec modelo 223, que lleva dos MJ15015 y 15016, ahora esta funcionando con un solo 15016.

Asi que estoy pensando que me vendieron un TR trucho, sino porque va a fallar, el coneccionado esta en paralelo con el otro, estaba bien aislado del disipador, ni calento,sin señal, sin oscilacion (tenia el osciloscopio conectado a la salida para monitorear) nada.  Muy raro.
Me fije en la escritura del On semi original segun hoja de datos y dice:
    ON
MJ015016G
  AYWW
   MEX

Y el que me vendieron:

  ON 
MJ15016  (sin la G)
 MEX
0716  (alterado el orden de la serie y el MEX)


 Por eso para resolver este tema, podrian indicar una casa confiable de componentes en CABA? Si es un representante de On semi mejor aun.
Gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Podes buscar en Electrocomponentes y en Elko


----------



## ricbevi

ricren dijo:


> Necesito una ayuda por favor:
> Para reparar un amp compre en un comercio (Microelectronica SRL) un transistor MJ15016. Lo puse en el amp, que lleva otro 15016 y al minuto en amp colapso. Lo desconecte, medi y encontre  continuidad total entre CyE del TR nuevo. El amp sigue funcionando bien sin este TR (estaba conectado en paralelo con el otro, un kit antiguo marca Kitec modelo 223, que lleva dos MJ15015 y 15016, ahora esta funcionando con un solo 15016.
> 
> Asi que estoy pensando que me vendieron un TR trucho, sino porque va a fallar, el coneccionado esta en paralelo con el otro, estaba bien aislado del disipador, ni calento,sin señal, sin oscilacion (tenia el osciloscopio conectado a la salida para monitorear) nada.  Muy raro.
> Me fije en la escritura del On semi original segun hoja de datos y dice:
> ON
> MJ015016G
> AYWW
> MEX
> 
> Y el que me vendieron:
> 
> ON
> MJ15016  (sin la G)
> MEX
> 0716  (alterado el orden de la serie y el MEX)
> 
> 
> Por eso para resolver este tema, podrian indicar una casa confiable de componentes en CABA? Si es un representante de On semi mejor aun.
> Gracias!



Hola...Para la próxima...algo que aprendí por las malas a lo largo de los años..."cuando algo trabaja de a par o en paralelo, cambia el par/los paralelos completo al reparar".
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## ricren

No se aplica en este caso. 
El transistor MJ15016 faltaba (yo lo habia sacado en una emergencia para reparar otro equipo hace muchos años) y el amp quedo funcionando (sin ese tr). Ahora que necesito un ampli gordito para un sub que estoy terminando, lo estoy poniendo a funcionar.
Es por eso que estoy seguro que el TR que vendieron era trucho, no resistio el voltage. Antes de ponerlo lo medi y estaba bien. Ahora esta en corto.

Aprovecho para contar mi reciente excursion por la calle Parana: Electrocomponentes no lo tiene. En Rodar (una casa que tenia en alta estima) ocurrio una conversacion que muestra el indice de degradacion actual:

Me traen dos MJ15016.Los miro: marca Motorola (imposible) sin numero de serie, retruchos.
Le explico lo de los tr truchos.
me dice (un señor de unos 70 años): Yo lo se perfectamente
Le digo: y entonces?
Me dice: a algunas personas les sirve, a otras no. y cierra: no hay problema, agarra los tr y los lleva a la misma caja donde los saco.

Me fui, no tenia tiempo de discutir, tengo cosas mas importantes, pero lo increible es la asuncion de la culpa, dolo, fraude, etc, como si no importara, como si estubiera bien vender mercaderia falsa. Un tipo de edad, debiera ser un ejemplo, pero por lo visto asi estamos. Recuerden: RODAR no.

Ahora me queda ir a Elko, que se llama Arrow ahora. Veremos.

.


----------



## zopilote

Los transistores con carcasas metalicas son los mas propensos a ser falsificados y es el el codigo donde agrede suprimen codigos o letras para que los mismos comerciantes no vendan el original a ese precio (ganga).
 Y seria un desperdicio dejar solo comentarios y agregar alguna foto del transistor en cuestion, luego volarle la tapa para ver su interior.


----------



## ricren

Esta novelita se complica mas y mas: Les comento sobre Elko (Arrow ahora): no venden mas a publico, solo FOB. Amablemente me pasaron el telefono de un distribuidor de ellos que vende por menor (SGH). Alli me dicen que No tienen 15016, que no traeran, que ofrecen 15023 y 15022 (son mayor voltage: 200V contra 120). Precio: 6 dolares mas IVA.

Y ya con esto no se que hacer. Para usar los 1502X debiera cambiar todos (4 transistores). On semi legitimos por lo visto no estoy consiguiendo. Lo pensare un poco a ver que hago y sino usare la potencia asi como esta, desconectando un 15015 y usando un solo par (es para un sub en situacion hogareña) asi que posiblemente cumpla mas o menos bien y cuando pueda me comprare legitimos en Digikey que realmente tiene merca buena.
Increible, me imagino la cantidad de amps que usan estos TR y ahora no tienen repuesto. Supongo que los TR truchos en amps con menos voltage podrian zafar, pero en mi caso con +y- 62v estoy necesitando si o si los legitimos.
Por lo Dicho y actuado pasen los MJ15016 legitimos a status "unobtanium". Salvo que alguien tenga alguna sugerencia?


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

hijoles debiste repararlo con el instrumento basico

*focometro* el foco debia estar conectado en serie con la clavija del amplificador.

asi cualquier corto lo recibia el foco y no el amplificador.

yo opino que debiste tambien revisar que mas habia ahi, si es cierto que los transirtores marca *corsario* son una amenaza para las reparaciones pero tambien hay que estar preparados


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ricren dijo:


> Esta novelita se complica mas y mas: Les comento sobre Elko (Arrow ahora): no venden mas a publico, solo FOB. Amablemente me pasaron el telefono de un distribuidor de ellos que vende por menor (SGH). Alli me dicen que No tienen 15016, que no traeran, que ofrecen 15023 y 15022 (son mayor voltage: 200V contra 120). Precio: 6 dolares mas IVA.


Que macana lo de Elko... LPM!
*Por favor, poné en la Wiki los datos del minorista ese que te dieron en Elko.*
Los precios que te dieron no son nada descabellados (es lo mismo que valen en mouser.com). Dos mangos aparte es el valor del cambio que tenemos... pero es buen precio el que te han dado...
Son $400 los 4 y tenes un subwoofer de PM... yo los compraría.


----------



## ricren

Si Dr, el precio esta bien, lastima tendria que cambiar los otros 3 que estan funcionando perfecto. 
Tambien esta el 15002-15003 (140v 20A) no se si serian intercambiables, supongo que si.
O el 14024-15025 (250v 16A) que cuestan lo mismo que el 22-23.

El minorista en cuestion se llama 
SGH
+54 11 4555 5407
+54 11 4555 7364
Avenida Elcano 4893/95
CP 1427 Capital Federal
Buenos Aires - Argentina

En la wiki me sale : Comand disabled: register y no pasa nada.


----------



## zopilote

Así es como debe ser, si solo cambias los MJ15016 eso estaria bien, por que eso de cambiar los cuatro eso es de nerd audiofilos y no de sensatos.


----------



## jorger

Hace unas semanas compré unos TDA2030 en la ciudad donde estoy estudiando. Me fijé después de comprarlos, que el rotulo tiene más contraste de lo normal, y en la parte inferior izquierda pone "CHN" que imagino que será "china".
No sé que hacer con ellos.
Os muestro un par de fotos comparándolos con un TDA2050 original (de un lote que compré en futurlec hace 5 años, han salido todos estupendos). A ver qué opinais vosotros:


Un saludo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Parecen ser completamente originales...


----------



## zopilote

En los remarcados tienen la parte de atras todo cuadrado(el disipador), el escalonado es como venia en ST, pero ya fueron descontinuados.


----------



## jorger

Apenas me ha dado tiempo de entrar en el foro, se agradecen las respuestas. En principio pensé que podrían ser originales por el aspecto físico, la forma del disipador y las patas, y su textura. Entré en duda solo por el grabado, además habiendo tenido en cuenta que se consideran obsoletos desde hace algún tiempo. Por lo que decís están ok, asique me serán útiles. Gracias


----------



## Daniel Meza

jorger dijo:


> Apenas me ha dado tiempo de entrar en el foro, se agradecen las respuestas. En principio pensé que podrían ser originales por el aspecto físico, la forma del disipador y las patas, y su textura. Entré en duda solo por el grabado, además habiendo tenido en cuenta que se consideran obsoletos desde hace algún tiempo. Por lo que decís están ok, asique me serán útiles. Gracias



Naa, ese grabado con más contraste es por que están nuevos, después de algún tiempo de manipular la pieza el color de las letras se va perdiendo, pasa en casi todos los dispositivos . Es incómodo que después de un tiempo se tiene que forzar la vista para identificar la matrícula del componente.

A mi pasaba eso con los microcontroladores, después de estarlos manipulando bastante se les borraban las letras y la solución que le hallé fue ponerles etiquetas en la parte superior con la matrícula escrita a tinta. 

Los fabricantes antes ponían tinta de mayor calidad:


----------



## Tavo

El problema es que no es TINTA, las letras no están impresas, sino grabadas por láser. Y la forma más sencilla y práctica de volver a leerlos bien, es LIMPIAR la grasitud que se deposita con un poco de aguarrás o thinner... En segundos, se vuelven a leer perfectamente.

Saludos.

Esos chips TDA2030 son completamente originales.


----------



## Daniel Meza

Tavo dijo:


> El problema es que no es TINTA, las letras no están impresas, sino grabadas por láser. Y la forma más sencilla y práctica de volver a leerlos bien, es LIMPIAR la grasitud que se deposita con un poco de aguarrás o thinner... En segundos, se vuelven a leer perfectamente.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Esos chips TDA2030 son completamente originales.



Como bien dicen "hasta no ver, no creer". He hecho la prueba y funciona!!. Retiro lo dicho 

Un PIC16F874 antes:



Después de frotarlo con un trapo húmedo de thinner


----------



## Tavo

Me alegro que haya servido de algo el consejo.  Y qué bueno que lo pudiste demostrar con esas fotos! 

Saludos!


----------



## ska_gatotw

Buenas, paso a mostrar un par que compré hace unos dias:





Me llamó la atención el estaño en las patas, los compré para probarlos y anduvieron un rato hasta que metí los dedos dónde no debía y quemé el 2SC5200 (culpa mia ) 
Lo abrí y me encontré esto (me dió muchísimo laburo abrirlo, durísimo)




No hay goma blanca y la pastilla mide 3x3 mm, no sé que marca es, tiene pinta de ser una copia barata pero no un fake descarado. Mañana voy por uno mas para seguir haciendo pruebas.

Un abrazo!


----------



## Daniel Meza

Hace tiempo por aquí en ese mismo tema _compartí_ un par de fotos precisamente de unos transistores 2SC5200 Toshiba. Lo extraño es que los pines también estaban estañados pese a provenir de un distribuidor autorizado y con la norma de "libre de plomo".

Revisa las fotos y si tiene una gran diferencia en el signo de la T y la matrícula.

Saludos


----------



## ska_gatotw

Como había quemado sin querer el anterior, fui de compras y no pude conseguir el mismo, compré un par "toshiba" como los que mencionas, con las patas estañadas (a pesar de saber que ya no se fabrican), el vendedor de confianza me asegurió que ya los había usado con éxito y por suerte anduvieron bien, no me preocupé porque el equipo en el que fueron instalados no los exije para nada, en las pruebas máximas nunca superó los 3.5 A en la carga, así que me quedo tranquilo (perdón, no tengo fotos de esos).


----------



## Iván Francisco

Hola, alguien me puede asegurar si la casa ELEMON ( en Buenos Aires ) es confiable como proveedor de componentes? Gracias !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Yo compré unos MOSFET de potencia y unos UF4007 y eran 100% originales... pero fué hace un par de años..
Esa gente vende productos originales hasta donde pude apreciar y venden todo tipo de núcleos de ferrite y cosas útiles para fuentes conmutadas y conmutación de potencia. También dan cursos de PIC y varias yerbas adicionales.


----------



## zopilote

Yo le compre a elemon, y de todo el pedido solo a un transistor se le despinto el codigo con thinner (muy dudoso),  todo los demas (transistores y integrados) eran originales.
Pero viendo la tendencia,  el remarcado de los transistores e integrados son cada vez mas perfectos, que solo si se te queman y al abrirlo y ver su silicon para comprobar con otro original es factible probar que allí andaban los piratas.


----------



## marianelan

Fake o verdadero.. aqui esta la foto me costo muchísimo tomarla las letras casi ni se leen.


----------



## Quilen

Diría que es original.


----------



## leaseba

fernandob dijo:


> cuantos nobles semiconductores han pasado a la historia como farsantes, solo por que el usuario no veia el problema.
> 
> una vida desperdiciada, el honor por el piso y el componente desterrado de por vida de la mesa de trabajo o la placa, para vivir su exilio en el tacho de basura o en las calles .
> que tristeza .



Jajajaaja un poema de amor a los transistores ! Idolo


----------



## cpiccolo

marianelan dijo:


> Fake o verdadero.. aqui esta la foto me costo muchísimo tomarla las letras casi ni se leen.


Parece original ese integrado, segun la nomeclatura de sti es fabricado an la republica Checa.


----------



## Daniel.more

me han llegado dos lotes de 30 y 50 microprocesador de distintos proveedores, del modelo 18f4620 que a la vista parecen perfectos,pero al programarlos, al darles tensión una vez programados, ponen todos sus salidas a uno....tengan o no que estarlo.... y mas aun esto es si lo programo con el pikit2 si lo intento con el tl866 me dice mensaje de error como que el micro no es el que he seleccionado de la lista... por eso pienso que son falsificados.....(hasta que paso esto con el tl866 pensaba que eran unos lotes defectuosos) 

PD los compre por aliexprees. ...


----------



## palurdo

Es raro que siendo de distintos proveedores sean falsificados, ¿viste los comentarios de la gente que los ha comprado antes? Tienen los vendedores puntuación positiva? Si puedes identificas realmente los chips que llevan y no son esos puedes abrir disputa por producto falsificado y que te devuelvan el dinero. También puede ser que sean micros que Michochip fábrica en China con otro código (y que son mucho mas baratos) y que hayan sido remarcados con su código equivalente. Como es una información que no es pública, es difícil saberlo. Por ejemplo, los chips CF745...CF775 son en realidad PIC16C5X.


----------



## Daniel Meza

¿Algunas fotos?, ¿has intentado borrarlos?.


----------



## Daniel.more

si los puedo borrar con el pikit2 y quedan limpios, luego para probarlos les meto un programa muy simple por ejemplo que 3 de sus pines oscilen cada segundo...haciendo parpadear tres leds...........y al probarlos las tres salidas si oscilan cada segundo haciendo parpadear los led....el problema es que el resto de pines de salida se ponen a uno (fijo, sin oscilar) aunque deberían de permanecer a cero..aunque a veces se ponen a uno durante unos segundos y regresan a cero y otras veces quedan en uno eternamente.


----------



## D@rkbytes

¿Y cómo tienes la configuración del registro TRISX? ¿Todo el puerto como salidas?
Recuerda que cada bit de cada puerto tiene un estado predefinido en el POR (Power ON Reset) cuando se configura como salida.
Por eso se le debe dar un valor inicial al puerto. Por ejemplo, 0x00 al iniciar.
O sólo configurar como salidas los pines que lo requieran.
Así los otros permanecen como entradas o en estado flotante.


Daniel.more dijo:


> el problema es que el resto de pines de  salida se ponen a uno (fijo, sin oscilar) aunque deberían de permanecer a  cero..aunque a veces se ponen a uno durante unos segundos y regresan a  cero y otras veces quedan en uno eternamente.


Esto ya lo vi después de la edición que hiciste.

Se puede deber a la configuración de los registros involucrados con el ADC.
¿El PIC en cuestión tiene ADC?


----------



## Daniel Meza

No queda que hacer la prueba con el mismo programa, que haga oscilar esos otros pones también. Ese micro si tiene ADC, una mala configuración de él podría causar ese comportamiento pero solo en el puerto A. ¿Cuál es el puerto que te da problemas?


----------



## ext0001

Buenas a todos, ultimamente he comprado en china transistores BD139-140 y 2n3055 y mj2955 ojo con casi todo lo que se vende por allí, abri disputa al vendedor y me dijo como excusa que en el titulo no ponia Original, si no "fabricado en china alta calidad", jejeje se le quitaba la pintura a los 2n3055 y mj2955 y un hfe de 300 en vez de 70 como maximo que tendrian que tener al menos los originales, los BD al limite con hfe 244. tambien anteriormente compre varios 2sc5200 y 2sa1943 con un hfe de 185. me da miedo usarlos. no se que opinais?


----------



## zopilote

Los 2N3055 y MJ2955 son los mas falsificados y remarcados, si lo compras  a precios ganga, ten la seguridad que te engañaran.
 Primero tienes que ver detenidamente su foto publicada, los retoques que lo hacen y  buscar fotos de transistores originales y compararlos, cualquier diferencia duda en la compra.
 Yo he comprado IGBT que midiendo gatillan como cualquier mosfet, mirandolo detenidamente uno nota que el codigo fue borrado (lijando el original) y luego marcarlo con laser otro codigo.
 Compran transistores baratos y los remarcan a otros que cuestan cuatro veces mas, y los integrados no se salvan hasta vienen en rollos (cinta de encapsulado) como los originales, y no tienen nada dentro, solo son plastico con pines de hierro.
 Una manera de fijarse es que como el marcado es superficial, este se vuelve invisible si cambias el angulo de vista del transistor o integrado, en el original no sucede eso.


----------



## niguel

alguien le paso que esos transistores de encapsulado to-3 por ejemplo el mj15003 que limpiandolo con alcohol y un paño se borre el codigo?? hace poco compres unos cuantos y se borraron completamente , no se que pensar me aseguraron que son originales.


----------



## SKYFALL

Es algo sospechoso, es viable que suceda eso cuando el transistor es muy viejo y la tinta del código ha sufrido recalentamiento pero, con unos recién comprados como que no esta bien, ademas hoy en día la gran mayoría vienen con la referencia grabada, no impresa.


----------



## zopilote

Solo mide el hfe, cualquier multimetro barato tiene esa funcion, asi estaras algo mas seguro.


----------



## SKYFALL

Cuando el transistor es falso, tiene el hfe por las nubes o por el piso, muy diferente de uno original.


----------



## leaseba

Como medis un mosfet irfp250?


----------



## moncada

Proceden de unos lotes de saldo que le compré hace tiempo a un colega. La rotulación es mala y no tienen marcas del fabricante pero la pastilla se ve grande para un transistor de 8A. ¿Serán los 120v de Vce? . La ganancia (medidor multifunción chino) está en todos entre 6 y 20. Al menos en este caso, un mal acabado no implica mala construcción. Para más seguridad, habría que probar alguno con 100v a ver si es verdad... 

Saludos.


----------



## crazysound

ska_gatotw dijo:


> Buenas, paso a mostrar un par que compré hace unos dias:
> http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y238/g_ska/foro/P4020014_zpsfg2dpqbx.jpg
> 
> Me llamó la atención el estaño en las patas, los compré para probarlos y anduvieron un rato hasta que metí los dedos dónde no debía y quemé el 2SC5200 (culpa mia )
> Lo abrí y me encontré esto (me dió muchísimo laburo abrirlo, durísimo)
> http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y238/g_ska/foro/P4030015_zpsfacufe2e.jpg
> No hay goma blanca y la pastilla mide 3x3 mm, no sé que marca es, tiene pinta de ser una copia barata pero no un fake descarado. Mañana voy por uno mas para seguir haciendo pruebas.
> 
> Un abrazo!



Hola ska, soy de la pvcia. de Córdoba y me pasó lo mismo.. Estuve "años" quemando de estos transistores TRUCHOS pensando que no le pegada con el circuito.. hasta que encontré este bendito tema en el foro y me dí cuenta que ninguno era original

Te digo por experiencia no te gastes con estos modelos que están recontra truchados..

Saludos..


----------



## fausto garcia

Saludos compañeros

Les muestro unos módulos STK 100% originales.  En los próximos días amenazo  con subir fotos de por lo menos, uno funcionando.

Tal vez se preguntaran por que digo que son 100% originales, estos módulos fueron retirados de equipos que llegaron al servicio técnico por una caída (STK 412-150) y el otro porque el usuario destrozo el mecanismo de cd por recuperar un disco y nunca regreso a recogerlo. 

Saludos desde Puebla México. 





*STK 412-150*​





*STK412-040*​


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

orales.

esos una ves que se revientan ¿se pueden reparar? , digo ¿se pueden cambiar los transistores volados?


----------



## fausto garcia

Que tal compañero, claro que si... bueno yo nunca lo he reparado alguno, pero en el foro algunos compañeros afirman haber cambiado los transistores finales, incluso por unos mas potentes. 

Hay por ahí unas fotos del compañero ferchito, donde muestra un STK con las tripas de fuera, y funcionando. 

Saludos


----------



## blanko001

Traigo unas "parejitas" de MJE15030 y MJE15031 que no se si es porque parecen que fueron fabricados hace unos años (ojalá fuese así... los amaría  ) o de pleno la peor falsificación... 



Saludos!


----------



## zopilote

Le retiraron el tornillo a dos de los transistores, Me parece que son transistores recuperados, estos son acondicionados, les colocan patas nuevas y los remarcan, una manera de estar seguro es si tienes dos transistores de los cuales no importa el codigo pero que tienes la seguridad de que son originales, colocas uno encima del otro en cruz, luego el transistor sospechoso tratas de deslizar debajo del primer transitor original, si el transistor sospechoso entra y sale con facilidad, es cien por ciento que se le ha realizado el limado del codigo (devastado de material) y colocado otro de mas cuantia.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

¿en verdad se toman tanta molestia para hacer una falsificacion?

me suena a los que venden llantas rehuaracheadas a precio de nuevas.
consiguen la llanta, la pelan, le pegan una cara nueva, le pegan pelitos de hule, las pintan de negro, las llenan de brillo y a la venta


----------



## blanko001

zopilote dijo:


> Le retiraron el tornillo a dos de los transistores...



Hola zopilote, las marcas se las hice ayer mientras probé ambos en un disipador (atornillados) para ver si alcanzaban a "calzar" en un mismo disipador y el PCB . Pero rescato su poder de observación. No dije nada porque tampoco imaginaba que podrían hacer todo ese proceso con tal de vender una falsificación. Es porque necesito los 4 transistores para las etapas exitadoras de un amplificador estereo; de no ser así les haría unas "pruebillas"  primero.

Igualmente ya que los pienso utilizar me da algo de temor si son falsificados...  
Saludos


----------



## Daniel Meza

Ya de ver el logo de *Motorola* de unos años para acá ya da motivos suficientes para sospechar


----------



## zopilote

El asunto es que la reciclado de componentes electronicos es una realidad, y peor si hablamos de el remarcado, y son estos transistores que pasan todas las pruebas de un transistor, si uno le abre a martillazos no encuentra la silicona blanca de los transistores piratas, solo que algunos son remarcados (lijan o marcan de fabrica). 
 Ponte a pensar esto un transistor MJ15032 si lo compras por cientos te sale a un dolar o cercano a ese valor,
y sabiendo que Motorola ya no fabrica transistores desde el 2000, quien te da la seguridad de que es un lote que alguien guardo para venderlo a precio de ganga, no existen los honestos que hagan tal cosa.
Son verdaderos e inescrupulosos comerciantes que traen algo bonito y barato, y siempre caemos en el cuentazo.


----------



## blanko001

Tiene razón zopilote. En este momento siento que tengo unas falsificaciones que se siguen fabricando en china aún con el logotipo de motorola. Ni siquiera transistores remarcados. En la tienda donde los compré hicieron un esfuerzo en encontrarlos, si bien aparecían algunas unidades en el sistema, no los hallaban físicamente en el local. 
Por otro lado no conocía que motorola no los fabrica desde el 2000. Eso me hizo recordar que en el 2009 compré dos MJE15031 en la misma tienda y al fin no los utilicé. Acabo de encontrarlos y son el mismo seriado (Q416) . Una de dos... o son de un mismo antiguo lote, o en China ni se toman el tiempo de cambiarle una cifra al seriado 

Si alguien tiene alguno por ahí a la mano y sabe que es antiguo y original sería bueno si comparten una foto para hacernos a la idea . Quizás hasta resulten "hermanos" perdidos de mis transistores con el mismo seriado 

Saludos!


----------



## josco

blanko001 no los veo originales se ven piratones. yo tengo un buen de 15031 y son marca ON ya hace un buen de años que motorola no fabrica transistores. de hecho los fabricaban aqui en mi tierra. no tengo camara a la mano para subir imagen.




mira encontre esta imagen en la red estos son originales


----------



## Quercus

Aquí tienen uno de los 8 motorola autenticos, sacado de dos placas como la que  lo acompaña, en una planta de reciclaje.

  La numeración puede coincidir en muchos, pues corresponde  al año y a la semana de fabricación.
No es un numero de serie.
Fijense en el anagrama de HP  para mi curioso, HP tambien hace o hacia  amplificadores?


----------



## blanko001

josco dijo:


> blanko001 no los veo originales se ven piratones. yo tengo un buen de 15031 y son marca ON ya hace un buen de años que motorola no fabrica transistores.



Hola josco, tienes razón. Yo me inclino a que son "piratones". La única duda es que también en apariencia se ven viejos, me confundió que quizás pudiesen ser de hace unos años (una falsa esperanza a decir verdad  )
Por otro lado los productos de ON semiconductor siempre me han parecido robustos y más confiables que el promedio. Por aquí tengo 4 unidades de MJE15030 de ON semiconductor, pero al no encontrar el compañero también de ON y original creo que sería un desperdicio usarlos con los poco confiables MJE15031 de motorola que tengo; como diría en dicho: "o todos en la cama, o todos en el suelo" 



Saludos





Quercus dijo:


> Aquí tienen uno de los 8 motorola autenticos, sacado de dos placas como la que  lo acompaña, en una planta de reciclaje.
> 
> La numeración puede coincidir en muchos, pues corresponde  al año y a la semana de fabricación.
> No es un numero de serie.
> Fijense en el anagrama de HP  para mi curioso, HP tambien hace o hacia  amplificadores?
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 147680



wow! Quercus que buenos transistores! Para mi también es una rareza ver una planta HP.


----------



## josco

blanko001 ese si es original desde aqui se ve! ojala y pudieras conseguirle el par eso seria muy bueno. quercus esos que pusiste son de los viejitos muy buenos y ya dificil encontralos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Quercus dijo:


> Aquí tienen uno de los 8 motorola autenticos, sacado de dos placas como la que  lo acompaña, en una planta de reciclaje.
> 
> La numeración puede coincidir en muchos, pues corresponde  al año y a la semana de fabricación.
> No es un numero de serie.
> Fijense en el anagrama de HP  para mi curioso, HP tambien hace o hacia  amplificadores?
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 147680


Hola a todos , actualmente no se pero hasta los años 90 la "HP" desarollava y fabricava su próprios conponentes semiconductores todos de altissima calidad (Alta Gamma) 
Ya Motorola NO mas fabrica conponentes electronicos a tienpos ,  solamente télefonos celulares  y las fabricas de semiconductores fueran vendidas 
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## gastonsete

hola , yo ya no se en quien confiar , llevo tratando de hacer funcionar un 
ampli funciona un rato o no  y siempre tengo un componente que falla, paso las fotos 
los tip35c japan sin marca me dan hfe entr 40 y 120 promedio 80 (10 unidades )
los tip35c st to247 todos entre los 120 (8 unidades )
los tip35c st encapsulado igual a los japan pero con el sello de st entre 60 y 120 
los tip 41 y 42 algunos en 80 y el resto rondan los 200
todos los componentes comprados en targetelectronica en dif lapsos de tiempo 
busco en los datasheet y nadie dice nada del hfe que tienen que tener , dicen algunos min 25 nada de max ni normal , y no encuentro se la forma de probar estos trans de media tension ,me agarrarua de los pelos si tubiera


----------



## el-rey-julien

dicen ''jpana''   jajaja ,me tente 
es como el original ''fonosonic '' y las pilas ''durabell''


----------



## blanko001

el-rey-julien dijo:


> dicen ''jpana''   jajaja ,me tente
> es como el original ''fonosonic '' y las pilas ''durabell''



 Otra victima de los "JPANA" Yo me incluyo... (nada mas poner JPANA en el buscador del foro y salimos las victimas).

Asiáticos si son, pero japoneses, ¡jamás!... Si de algo estoy seguro es que son 100% Chinos jajajaja y 100% "truchos, piratas, bambas, falsos".


----------



## el-rey-julien

yo fui victima de la durabell ,si la miras asi rapido decis aa duracell


----------



## Daniel Lopes

el-rey-julien dijo:


> yo fui victima de la durabell ,si la miras asi rapido decis aa duracell
> 
> http://realtime.dps.biobiochile.cl/...l/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/dura-730x350.jpg


Hola a todos , aca por esas latitudes (Brasil) hay pilas "Duravell"  , son vendidas 8 pilas a 1/4 de Obama Dólar       
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## el-rey-julien

aqui hay bastantes,a mi me las vendieron en el tren


----------



## Daniel Lopes

el-rey-julien dijo:


> aqui hay bastantes,a mi me las vendieron en el tren


Lo mismo si pasa por aca     
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## blanko001

Durabell... Esas no me han tocado pero seguro las hay rondando en mi país. Y nadie nos engaña como tal... nuestro cerebro rellena rápidamente la información basándose en un conocimiento previo. Vemos ese color de pila o aspecto "idéntico" y no nos detenemos a leer... Por mi parte yo juraba que tenía transistores y reguladores que decían Japan... jajajaja Hasta un día que impacté con la cruda realidad 

Saludos!


----------



## el-rey-julien

te juro que si te tocan esas pilas,
ni cuenta te das que son truchas,al menos no en primer vistazo

asi estamos comprando ultimante,muchisimo muchimo trucho ,recientemente me embromaron con 5 opticas de ps2


----------



## Daniel Meza

el-rey-julien dijo:


> aqui hay bastantes,a mi me las vendieron en el tren



Creo que desde el lugar donde lo venden... , acá en mi pueblo todo (¿?) lo que venden en el metro/tren es, si no trucho, de muy baja calidad.


----------



## el-rey-julien

es que uno no tiene como reclamar,anda a encontrar al vendedor,por eso lo venden ambulantes


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

<modo semi-offtopic>
Hace algunos años compré en el subte Linea B un encendedor Zippo (con caja y todo!!!)  para un amigo que colecciona encendedores, en lo que ahora serían 3 obamas. Lo mejor del caso es que NO SE VEIA TRUCHO    y mejor aún es que NO ERA TRUCHO    y quedé como un duque con el regalo que le hice.
</modo semi-offtopic>
*Moraleja:* no todo lo que parece original es trucho.... ni todo lo que comprás en el subte es de origen legal...


----------



## Scooter

También es que como todo se subcontrata a fábricas de a saber donde... A veces sacan parte de la producción o por la tarde hacen de marca y por la mañana falso.
En ocasiones ni el fabricante oficial en la tienda oficial sabe lo que está vendiendo.
Recuerdo mis tiempos de productor de electrónica que una remesa iba todo perfecto y a la siguiente ni iba sencillamente. Un dolor de cabeza.

Enviado desde algún aparato usando algún programa, ¡o yo que se!


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Como dice el Dr. A veces te llevas sorpresas: entré en una casa de vaciado de pisos gratis aquí  Valencia. Para el que no conoce el funcionamiento brevemente: deseas vaciar un piso ( generalmente una defunción aunque no siempre es así, una subasta por ejemplo... ) Y además de la faena ( muebles pesados, etc....) Cuesta una pasta; pues bien hay empresas que lo hacen gratis y ponen lo que recogen a la venta y así se financian.
Encontré DOS ediciones del Código Penal Español de 1995 con el diario de sesiones del Congreso ( ya os comenté que también soy Abogado ) de colección a !!!!!!! 1 Euro , 1,4 dólares !!!!!! cada uno. Os aseguro que son libros exclusivos y de inmenso valor, por lo que le regalé uno a mi socio y los dos muy felices.
Pero no es eso todo. Pensé en comprarle algo a mi mujer y vi un bolso de Tous muy chulo en su embalaje original y pensé , vaya copia más bonita, a ver qué me piden : 3 euros, unos 5 dólares , los chinos los venden a 20 euros unos 28 dólares.
Llegó a casa y una vecina que trabaja en Adolfo Domínguez me confirma !!!!!!! Que es original !!!!!!.
Negocio redondo y como dice el Dr. Donde menos te lo esperas Salta la liebre.
Un saludo.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

es que ya en estos tiempos todo es pirata.
refacciones de lavadora, refacciones electronicas, refacciones de celulares, refacciones automotrices.

yo compre una bateria para mi celular un samsung galaxy advance que no la habia.

y cuando la encontre me costaba $75 pesitos deberia costas mas del doble.

y le dije a quien me lo vendio esta peligrosamente varata ¿es chino de chino?
y me dijo bueno pues se vende mucho es que casi no hay, y le dije es que esta tan barata que no se si llevarmela pero como no podia usar mi celular pues no me quedo mas remedio que llevarmela.

menos de 2 meses esta bateria se inflo pero ya sabia yo que era una porqueria.


----------



## shevchenko

Bueno pero esta bien uno con el precio supone que es pirata... a mi me paso que me cobraron como 70 pesos  un c5200 y 60 su complementario...  ósea a precio original...y era truchisimo... así que me pase para los To220.... que vienen menos peores ya ni más bueno se ouede decir...


----------



## Don Plaquetin

De a poquito van desplazando al oficio del técnico, no volví a comprar. Me guió de lo que consigo. 

texa y nacio-restific son la única que no me fallaron a la fecha, pero los compro solo si es un proyecto personal.

Aca no hay vendedores ambulante directamente están en lo negocios  aveces no se que es peor


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

lo peor de todo es que los comerciantes no usan la palabra clonico ni pirata sino como generico
y dices generico = bueno.

y de hecho si es bueno.

pero bueno para nada.


----------



## blanko001

shevchenko dijo:


> Bueno pero esta bien uno con el precio supone que es pirata... a mi me paso que me cobraron como 70 pesos  un c5200 y 60 su complementario...  ósea a precio original...y era truchisimo... así que me pase para los To220.... que vienen menos peores ya ni más bueno se ouede decir...



Hace un tiempo cuando comprar en línea NO era para mi una opción opté por reemplazar los los 2SC5200 y 2SA1943 que desconfiaba de su originalidad, por los BD911 y BD912 que conseguí  originales. Los utilicé en un par de amplificadores que no iba a someter a tan altas tensiones... En fin, encapsulado TO-220 y muy buenos transistores porque a la fecha funcionan de maravilla. No sé si hice lo correcto pero esa idea la saqué de un potente amplificador de auto que le pillé los nombrados transistores. Ahora por medio de un familiar en Los Ángeles (CA) logré adquirir los 2SC Y 2SA pero directamente de Fairchild que los fabrica también; me salía más económico enviarlos donde mi familiar y luego que él me los reenviara por correo regular. 

Por otro lado, es cierto, aveces podemos encontrar algunos buenos productos a precios y en lugares que uno no esperaría que fuesen originales. Lastimosamente es poco probable que aplique para componentes electrónicos.

Saludos!


----------



## el-rey-julien

lo que faltaba ¡¡¡¡¡¡
me toco una tanda de fusibles truchos,
están marcados como T3  3A 250 volt .pero no lo son.
porque puse 3 en tv' philip , los tres se quemaron ,no al instante,
se queman cuando el ptc esta frió ,
verifico la placa , en la placa efectivamente esta serigrafiado fusible T3 
entonces se me da compararlo con un fusible T3 de una placa vieja .}
entonces  me doy cuenta 
que el filamento (alambre calibrado ) del T3 bueno es mas grueso que los fusibles T3 truchos
a ojo se me hace que son de unos 2 amper,quizás 1 amper


----------



## sergiot

Por esa razón uso normalmente de 4A comunes, los de 3A originales son mas lentos por eso no se queman, y si a eso le sumamos la calidad pesima de los componentes, estamos a generar un problema a corto plazo.


----------



## el-rey-julien

yo normalmente uso de 3,5 a 4 ,
pero es lo que consegui ,solo tenian de 3


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

el-rey-julien dijo:


> yo normalmente uso de 3,5 a 4 ,
> pero es lo que consegui ,solo tenian de 3


Que no eran de 3A....


----------



## el-rey-julien

si,estos que tengo ahora,los truchos son de 3 amper ,
pero cuando compro pido de 4 o de 3.5 , esta ves solo tenían de 1 amper y de 3 amper,
entonces me traje una cajita de 3 amper
por eso puse en el mensaje anterior 
es lo que consegui
↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓


> pero es lo que consegui ,solo tenian de 3


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Te está trollando Lemur  calmate


----------



## palurdo

el-rey-julien dijo:


> yo normalmente uso de 3,5 a 4 ,
> pero es lo que consegui ,solo tenian de 3A, que en realidad no eran de 3A...



 Fixed!!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

SSTC dijo:


> Te está trollando Lemur  calmate


Naaaa.... no lo estoy trolleando. Solo lo acompaño en la put#@%$ que se debe haber echado al poner los fusibles y quemarlos uno tras otro culpa de los malditos falsificadores


----------



## el-rey-julien

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Naaaa.... no lo estoy trolleando. Solo lo acompaño en la put#@%$ que se debe haber echado al poner los fusibles y quemarlos uno tras otro culpa de los malditos falsificadores


a que los quemaba uno tras otro,no era nada
lo peor es que me trajeron un tv de vuelta,,,,,por el fusible
uno queda mal con el cliente,
por un peso, estos fusibles se queman cuando quieren



palurdo dijo:


> Fixed!!!!



bueno ,están marcados como si fueran de 3 amper


----------



## shevchenko

Pon 2 en paralelo, suerte.


----------



## el-rey-julien

ya le puse uno bueno,de otra placa


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

¿los fusibles se piratean?

caray ami me toco hace 3 dias el caso de que un tablero de un coche se incendio por culpa del estereo.
los fusibles nunca se seventaron solo se derritio el plastico.
y todo el arnes que pasa por debajo del tablero lo tube que cambiar, pero se llevo hasta el cable de la antena eso jamas lo habia visto como falla

*¿seria victima de fusibles piratas , trucho, piñatas y/o marca corsario?*

en ese caso hay que tener cuidado hasta de los fusibles


----------



## djwash

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> ¿los fusibles se piratean?
> 
> caray ami me toco hace 3 dias el caso de que un tablero de un coche se incendio por culpa del estereo.
> los fusibles nunca se seventaron solo se derritio el plastico.
> y todo el arnes que pasa por debajo del tablero lo tube que cambiar, pero se llevo hasta el cable de la antena eso jamas lo habia visto como falla
> 
> *¿seria victima de fusibles piratas , trucho, piñatas y/o marca corsario?*
> 
> en ese caso hay que tener cuidado hasta de los fusibles



Probablemente fue un mal contacto, genera calor y luego se prende fuego todo hno: es como su estuviese alguien soldando con electrodo debajo del tablero.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

ayer precisamente llego otro coche con el arnés del tablero hecho calabaza pero los fusibles intactos
son de 10A los rojitos deberían volarse a la primera, pero no fue así.

¿serán fusibles marca corsario?


----------



## ext0001

Buenas a todos, dejo fotos de componentes comprados en aliexpress y Ebay a vendedores chinos
tenian 97%, 98%, 99% y 100% este ultimo el de los 2n3055 y complementarios. tambien me pregunto como en aliexpress desaparecen al poco tiempo mis fotos y comentarios y votos negativos, pero es logico ¿verdad? tambien a la gente les llegan los pedidos, no los comprueba y vota poniendoles 5 estrellas no refieren nada de su beta ni los abren como he hecho yo.
*ninodeves* tienes toda la razón no todo el mundo vende cosas falsas pero todo lo que ves en esas fotos y componentes que no han explotado aún  son falsos, claro que si, que si tu tienes un vendedor que 100% y estás seguro que no lo son pues muy bien a eso me refería, documentarlo aquí para que todos compremos más barato y fiable, pero te repito, y así documento lo que digo, desde ya yo ire a las paginas de los fabricantes y buscaré sus proveedores y sólos a esos les compraré, incluidas tiendas de mi zona que nunca me han defraudado, lastima que cada vez tienen menos componentes estos ultimos.
El ultimo pedido lo hice a Mouser es caro pero todo de calidad.
El condensador explotó y levanto metro y medio de liquido llegando a rozar mi cara mientras tocaba los refrigeradores para ver que tal iba mi proyecto, y esto no es para reirse es muy serio no estamos jugando con cualquier cosa cuando se usan 56v+56v en mi caso y otros compañeros con mucho más.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

yo pienso que no es que los componentes sean carisimos.

mas bien lo pirata es barato y lo original lo vemos ya caro ¿o no?
yo me he dado cuenta que si los transistores estan cromaditos y no satinados es posible que sea pirata.


----------



## zopilote

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> yo pienso que no es que los componentes sean carisimos.
> 
> mas bien lo pirata es barato y lo original lo vemos ya caro ¿o no?
> yo me he dado cuenta que si los transistores estan cromaditos y no satinados es posible que sea pirata.


No es una regla ya eso del satinado, antes hace como cinco años seria una regla, pero hoy en dia los satinan los transistores remarcados que si compras los satinado, tendrias que llevar tu lupa para ver los desperfectos que se producen al remarcarlos.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

De todas formas, aquí os hablo como abogado que lo soy, el tema NO está a mi juicio siendo bien enfocado. Nosotros como consumidores podemos denunciar los abusos, dejar de comprar, etc...... Pero quien debería actuar de manera eficaz y quien está legitimado para ello es el fabricante plagiado. Me explico la primera foto es un 2N3055 de ST con un cristal de un BC. Yo he usado esos transistores originales y son fantásticos ????? No creéis que ST cuenta con los mecanismos judiciales internacionales para perseguir con efectividad sus plagios ??????? Seguro que si y no olvidéis que nosotros en este tema nos llevamos un disgusto y perdemos un par de Dólares o Euros, pero ellos pierden fortunas y prestigio.
Un abrazo.
P.D.:Manda esa queja y las fotos a ST y pon en copia al chino. Dale a ST los datos del chino por supuesto en la reclamación.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

ext0001 dijo:


> Buenas a todos, dejo fotos de componentes comprados en aliexpress y Ebay a vendedores chinos
> tenian 97%, 98%, 99% y 100% este ultimo el de los 2n3055 y complementarios. tambien me pregunto como en aliexpress desaparecen al poco tiempo mis fotos y comentarios y votos negativos, pero es logico ¿verdad? tambien a la gente les llegan los pedidos, no los comprueba y vota poniendoles 5 estrellas no refieren nada de su beta ni los abren como he hecho yo.
> *ninodeves* tienes toda la razón no todo el mundo vende cosas falsas pero todo lo que ves en esas fotos y componentes que no han explotado aún  son falsos, claro que si, que si tu tienes un vendedor que 100% y estás seguro que no lo son pues muy bien a eso me refería, documentarlo aquí para que todos compremos más barato y fiable, pero te repito, y así documento lo que digo, desde ya yo ire a las paginas de los fabricantes y buscaré sus proveedores y sólos a esos les compraré, incluidas tiendas de mi zona que nunca me han defraudado, lastima que cada vez tienen menos componentes estos ultimos.
> El ultimo pedido lo hice a Mouser es caro pero todo de calidad.
> El condensador explotó y levanto metro y medio de liquido llegando a rozar mi cara mientras tocaba los refrigeradores para ver que tal iba mi proyecto, y esto no es para reirse es muy serio no estamos jugando con cualquier cosa cuando se usan 56v+56v en mi caso y otros compañeros con mucho más.


Hola a todos , en la premera foto pudemos mirar claramente un 2N2955 (PNP potenzia ) armado internamente con Die-Chip de un 2N2907 (tanbien PNP baja potenzia) , jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja.
!Saludos desde Brasil !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ext0001

Otro dato importante sacado de la pagina de toshiba:

Existen diferencias entre los transistores que se fabrican en Japón y los que se fabrican en cualquier otro lugar?

En la actualidad, todos los chips semiconductores de Toshiba se fabrican en Japón.
El proceso de ensamblaje es el único que se realiza en fábricas de otros países distintos de Japón. Así pues, no existen diferencias entre las características eléctricas de estos.

Quiere decir esto que sus caracteristicas externas pueden ser diferentes? encapsulado, grabado, etc.


----------



## ninodeves

ext0001 dijo:


> Buenas a todos, dejo fotos de componentes comprados en aliexpress y Ebay a vendedores chinos
> tenian 97%, 98%, 99% y 100% este ultimo el de los 2n3055 y complementarios. tambien me pregunto como en aliexpress desaparecen al poco tiempo mis fotos y comentarios y votos negativos, pero es logico ¿verdad? tambien a la gente les llegan los pedidos, no los comprueba y vota poniendoles 5 estrellas no refieren nada de su beta ni los abren como he hecho yo.
> *ninodeves* tienes toda la razón no todo el mundo vende cosas falsas pero todo lo que ves en esas fotos y componentes que no han explotado aún  son falsos, claro que si, que si tu tienes un vendedor que 100% y estás seguro que no lo son pues muy bien a eso me refería, documentarlo aquí para que todos compremos más barato y fiable, pero te repito, y así documento lo que digo, desde ya yo ire a las paginas de los fabricantes y buscaré sus proveedores y sólos a esos les compraré, incluidas tiendas de mi zona que nunca me han defraudado, lastima que cada vez tienen menos componentes estos ultimos.
> El ultimo pedido lo hice a Mouser es caro pero todo de calidad.
> El condensador explotó y levanto metro y medio de liquido llegando a rozar mi cara mientras tocaba los refrigeradores para ver que tal iba mi proyecto, y esto no es para reirse es muy serio no estamos jugando con cualquier cosa cuando se usan 56v+56v en mi caso y otros compañeros con mucho más.



Me ha llamado mucho al atención,sobre todo la ultima foto,la del condensador marca Rubycon,hace meses le repare a un amplificador los dos de salida eran de 50v. 6800uf y los compre en aliexpress de esa misma marca y van perfectos,al menos hasta ahora.


----------



## palurdo

Yo tengo claro que no es lo mismo un componente falsificado que un componente de menor calidad. Las fotos que muestras ext0001, son evidencias que son falsificaciones. Sinceramente a mi me da igual que un componente lo haya fabricado un chino o un malayo. Lo que me importa es que cumpla las necesidades de mi diseño, ni siquiera me preocupa que cumpla completamente la características de la hoja de datos. He tenido 2 lotes de MC34063, marca china de distintos fabricantes (todos con marca serigrafiada en lugar de grabada a laser, etc). Uno de los dos llega a las especificaciones de corriente del transistor de salida (1.5A) sin problemas. Los del otro lote con sacarle 1A ya se queman. Los primeros los uso de manera autónoma, los segundos los uso como driver para etapas de mayor potencia. También tengo transistores 2SD882 que son de 30V Vce y 3A de IC en TO-126. Me costaron extremadamente baratos. Los he usado como switches y a veces los he forzado a mas de 4A, no se han sobrecalentado mas de lo tipico. Leds blancos tipo 3428 de 60mA a los que por accidente he llegado a usar a 100mA y su Vf no pasar de 3.2V (y no quemar al tacto)... Todo de aliexpress. Además de que no suelo usar los componentes a los extremos, debo de tener bastante suerte con Aliexpress ya que si me ha llegado algo no funcional, ha sido muy pocas veces. La casi totalidad de las veces los componentes de Aliexpress que uso en mis diseños suelen funcionar a la primera y siguen funcionando a lo largo de los meses.


----------



## zopilote

Haz tenido la suerte de comprar componentes  con los que no se meten los falsificadores, pero si pides cosas que por unidad pasan los tres dolares ya te estas arriesgando a ser timado (no es seguro), Transistores de potencia remarcado, integrados PWM (solo cascaron no funcionan), IGBT (que son mosfet), Amplificadores en clase D que no funcionan ( sin nada adentro del integrado ), Transistores o integrados reciclados (estos si son originales pero usados) y sin mencionar que no te reembolsan lo que invertiste y solo dicen que te pagaran un porcentaje del producto.
 Creo que hay que ser buen comprador para no dejarse estafar, ser mas listos que ellos para no caer en sus trampas, ellos nunca remarcaran un codigo como el BD882 lo haran con el MJE15032 , no lo haran con un BC548 se inclinaran por un 2SC1775A, y hay muchos codigos en integrados TDA8920, TDA8950, TPA3123, THX203, la mayoria de los STK y casi todos los integrados que son obsoletos o no se fabrican mas.


----------



## Daniel Meza

Una vez más me encontré con componentes truchos, ahora una serie de integrados comunes en fuentes conmutadas.
Confiado en que en la tienda AG Electrónica de México era común encontrar transistores truchos pero *no* integrados pues seguí comprando ahí unos cuantos componentes. 

Esta semana me hice de 3 controladores PWM TL3843 para la reparación de una UPS que me trajeron al taller, la falla es precisamente este integrado, por alguna extraña razón su terminal RC se puso en corto circuito con GND .

Dispuesto a reparar la falla compré los integrados (suelo comprar una o dos piezas de más por si la falla se repite y me los cargo también) y reemplacé el dañado, hago las debidas conexiones, energizo y nada de nada... Desconecto y uso el dedómetro, el controlador no se calentó ni nada, vuelvo a conectar y mido la tensión de alimentación que tiene: 56 volts de CD  cuando se supone que el zener interno que trae el controlador debe de estabilizar la tensión en ~8-9V. 

Desconcertado desconecto la energía e intento medir la caída del zener interno del 3843 pero el multímetro me registra OL. Después reviso los otros dos 3843 que compré y tampoco me marcan caída. 

Aún más desconcertado reviso el 3843 original de la SMPS (dañado) y ese si me marca la caída de 0.6V, reviso otro driver diferente pero de la misma serie, un 3842 y también me marca los 0.6V.

Es entonces cuando pienso que los controladores que compré me salieron falsos. Dejo unas fotos para referencia.

En esta foto mido el diodo interno del 3842... todo bien

​
Aquí el 3843 falso...

​
En esta otra, el TL3843 dañado de la fuente, tuve que limarlo un poco porque al sacarlo de la placa me llevé el pin de GND, aún así el diodo interno funciona

​
Y finalmente una foto de los 3 integrados: arriba el 3843 dañado, en medio el falso y hasta abajo el 3842 que rescaté de otra fuente

​
Ahora la siguiente semana iré a reclamar aprovechando que desde hace poco expresan que sus productos están garantizados. Ya comentaré que me responden.

Saludos


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

pues asi es AG, revisando su catalogo dan barato comparado con newark y otros pero cuando es urgente uno recurre a AG y es como jugar a la ruleta rusa te pueden salir buenos como malos.

yo compre unos TDA7294 y salieron muy bien, compre un TDA7439 y salio regular fallaron unas entradas pero aun asi medio funciona.

compre unas 28c256 no furulan.

compre unos pic12f629 uno funciono perfecto y otro tenia el OSCCAL  borrado.

es un albur comprar ahi solo hay que tener cuidado de no comprar mucho.


----------



## zopilote

Es exactamente lo que uno se encuentra en el mercado, integrados que son vacios por dentro, el multimetro no mide nada entre pines. y se nota que han sobregrabado el numero (previamente lijado) con laser, pero el laser solo hace una pasada, por lo cual al girar lijeramente el integrado, no podemos leer el numero.


----------



## Daniel Meza

Es la primera vez que me toca un integrado vacío, de hecho en la última foto que puse en el mensaje anterior se alcanza a apreciar una especie de texturizado en el integrado; muy diferente al 3842.

Bien pues hoy fui a hacer válida la garantía y me respondieron de buena manera pues les expliqué lo sucedido y lleve las pruebas que aquí comenté. 
Me dieron un vale por el costo de los 3 integrados falsos y lo cambié por otros pero de Texas Instruments. No los he instalado en la placa pero de entrada estos si me marcan la caída en el diodo zener de alimentación.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

apoco AG si hace valida la garantia, una vez vi un documental donde en alemania los trenes traian una nueva computadora y los chips que compraron eran reciclados de china bajo el nombre de una compañia "confiable", los chips despues de un tiempo fallaban.

el tema era que los chinos recogen la basura a nivel mundial y reciclan chips, transistores ,etc. y los remanofacturaban, los probaban y si pasaban eran mas caros, los mas baratos eran los que no pifan.

no se si AG tambien es victima de la pirateria como nosotros de AG.


----------



## Daniel Meza

Pues tuvieron que hacerla válida ya que tanto la pregonan. 

Eso que mencionas es una posibilidad, puede que ellos sean, a la vez, víctimas de proveedores superiores. Es todo un lío, la peor parte nos la llevamos los que estamos más abajo de la cadena.

Y es que con lo devaluado que está el peso ya es de considerarse comprar en proveedores externos fiables. En lo personal trato de conseguir las refacciones con proveedores de renombre, aunque esta el "pero" que la persona que quiera el servicio de reparación, no acepte el costo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Daniel Meza dijo:


> Es la primera vez que me toca un integrado vacío, de hecho en la última foto que puse en el mensaje anterior se alcanza a apreciar una especie de texturizado en el integrado; muy diferente al 3842.
> 
> Bien pues hoy fui a hacer válida la garantía y me respondieron de buena manera pues les expliqué lo sucedido y lleve las pruebas que aquí comenté.
> Me dieron un vale por el costo de los 3 integrados falsos y lo cambié por otros pero de Texas Instruments. No los he instalado en la placa pero de entrada estos si me marcan la caída en el diodo zener de alimentación.



Hola a todos , caro tocayo eso es porque no conpraste aun un préescaler dibisor por 64/65 Motorola tipo : "MC12017" , ese es vendido aca en Brasil en realidad un trucho Chino , cuando no hace nada(no anda de nada) ese dibide por 32/33 (en realidad un "MC12015" remaquilado). 
Att,
Daniel Lopes.





TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> apoco AG si hace valida la garantia, una vez vi un documental donde en alemania los trenes traian una nueva computadora y los chips que compraron eran reciclados de china bajo el nombre de una compañia "confiable", los chips despues de un tiempo fallaban.
> 
> el tema era que los chinos recogen la basura a nivel mundial y reciclan chips, transistores ,etc. y los remanofacturaban, los probaban y si pasaban eran mas caros, los mas baratos eran los que no pifan.
> 
> no se si AG tambien es victima de la pirateria como nosotros de AG.



Los Chinos estan haciendo ezactamente eso con transistores MosFet de potenzia para RF tipo : "BLF177" ,"BLF278" , "MEF151" y  "MRF151G" , eses costan $$ aproximadamente 40% menos del precio normal de mercado.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## MBruno

Buenas tardes, estoy en reparacion de un amplificador de auto, todos sus transistores de potencia son pares 2sb688 (B688) Y 2sd718 (D718) y un canal se ha puesto en corto, ya lo repare muchas veces pero obviamente todos los transistores que consigo son falsificaciones de la peor calidad y se sigue quemando.. Alguien me dice por que podria reemplazarlos? existe algun par que no este tan falsificado como esos?

Gracias.


----------



## MBruno

Bueno al final los voy a reemplazar por unos tip 35C y tip 36C, los compre en electrocomponentes sucursal Cordoba capital, los tip 36 se nota que son originales pero tengo una duda con los 35, porque vienen con las patas estañadas y me parecio  raro.. Subo unas fotos para comparar


----------



## luisitoloco22

se ven bien, la parte del frente está grabada con láser en superficie lisa, para mi es buen indicio de transistores de buena calidad, y a todo esto, alguien a la fecha adquirió componentes electrónicos en elko/arrow al por menor? o siguen vendiendo por mayor?


----------



## MBruno

Si, el grabado es laser y de buena calidad, es mas, fui ahi porque son distribuidores oficiales ON semi y lo supieron ser de ST tambien, parecen gente seria.. Lo unico que me parecio raro eran las patas estañadas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Es muy rara la apariencia de las patas...
Hasta parecen reciclados...


----------



## crimson

luisitoloco22 dijo:


> y a todo esto, alguien a la fecha adquirió componentes electrónicos en elko/arrow al por menor? o siguen vendiendo por mayor?



Acá están los "herederos" de Elko:

http://www.sghsrl.com.ar/

Saludos C


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Pongo la pregunta aquí pues no se dónde lanzarla:
Una resistencia metálica de un cuarto de watio y cuerpo azul, posee UNA sóla banda de color negro en el centro de la misma..... ¿ De qué valor es ?, ? Puede ser un puente simplemente ?????.
Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

San Google me ha respondido:
https://es.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080531131734AA8wz5e
Efectivamente, en el circuito impreso, en su lugar marca "0" por lo que es un jumper bonito.


----------



## Xabdeth

¿Estos transistores seran originales?

1) 2SA1104.

2) 2SC2579.


Los compre hace un tiempo luego de adquirir un Pioneer SA-508, solo como precaucion.


----------



## blanko001

Xabdeth dijo:


> ¿Estos transistores seran originales?
> 
> 1) 2SA1104.
> 
> 2) 2SC2579.
> 
> 
> Los compre hace un tiempo luego de adquirir un Pioneer SA-508, solo como precaucion.



Yo diría que todos son falsificaciones. Los 2SA1104 si no estoy mal los fabricaba Sanken y los suyos no traen el logo (ni de otro fabricante). Los 2SC2579 se ven "menos" originales  aunque he visto transistores de hace unos años de fabricación rustica y originales. Solo que los suyos se "pasan" de rústicos. ¿Ud le pasó lija a los transistores? Igualmente es mi modeo de ver, puede que yo esté cometiendo una injuria con los pobres transistores.
Saludos!


----------



## Xabdeth

blanko001 dijo:


> Yo diría que todos son falsificaciones. Los 2SA1104 si no estoy mal los fabricaba Sanken y los suyos no traen el logo (ni de otro fabricante). Los 2SC2579 se ven "menos" originales  aunque he visto transistores de hace unos años de fabricación rustica y originales. Solo que los suyos se "pasan" de rústicos. ¿Ud le pasó lija a los transistores? Igualmente es mi modeo de ver, puede que yo esté cometiendo una injuria con los pobres transistores.
> Saludos!



No, al comprarlos me los dieron asi 

Estos son los valores al medirlos con el tester:

2SC2579:

Vbc = 0.520
Vbe = 0.562

Vbc = 0.526
Vbe = 0.574

Hay conduccion entre C (-) y E (+), y el valor es = 0.443v y 0.446v. He visto en un foro frances que tambien le daban valores similares (en general), indico que podria tratarse de un darlington.


2SA1104:

Vbc = 0.541    
Vbe = 0.547    

Vbc = 0.557
Vbe = 0.559


Me faltaria hacerles una prueba con un circuito para ver si pasa o entran en corto.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Normalmente, e independientemente de la polaridad, un transistor SIEMPRE debe marcar circuito abierto entre C y E a menos que tenga un diodo de protección, cosa que ocurre en el 0,1% de los casos.


----------



## Xabdeth

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Normalmente, e independientemente de la polaridad, un transistor SIEMPRE debe marcar circuito abierto entre C y E a menos que tenga un diodo de protecciin, cosa que ocurre en el 0,1% de los casos.



Interesante, gracias por la informacion, siempre se aprende algo nuevo por mas sencillo que sea.

Por otro lado, ¿que tal te parecen esos transistores?


----------



## blanko001

Concordando con el Dr. Zoidberg. Entre Colector y Emisor no debe haber conducción sin estar polarizada la base. Repite la medición como si fuesen diodos, espera unos segundos que estabilice la medida y debe marcar infinito.
Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Xabdeth dijo:


> Por otro lado, ¿que tal te parecen esos transistores?


No sé... las fotos son bastante malas y no se pueden ver detalles, pero los terminales estañados me dan muy mala espina...


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Originales no sé, pero casi seguro que son usados.


----------



## Xabdeth

Aca le tome mejores fotos... Si aun no se aprecian bien, las vuelvo a tomar.

1) Todos son nuevos.

2) Los 2SC2579, al medir positivo en Emisor, y negativo en Colector (solo asi), los 4 me arrojan el valor anteriormente indicado, o sea, entre 0.443v y 0.446v.


----------



## zopilote

Lo que muestras son transistores genericos, es comun que los vendan, pues no poseen un logo para identificar al fabricante, algunos son de buena calidad, y funcionan en el rango de trabajo, pero hay algunos que no lo son, es como jugar al cara y cruz, pero para eso esta medir su hfe y comparalo por grupo si estan dentro del PDF lo general, y a usarlos sin problema.


----------



## Xabdeth

Bueno, abri uno de los cuatro 2SC2579:


----------



## uhf35

zopilote dijo:


> Lo que muestras son transistores genericos, es comun que los vendan, pues no poseen un logo para identificar al fabricante, algunos son de buena calidad, y funcionan en el rango de trabajo, pero hay algunos que no lo son, es como jugar al cara y cruz, pero para eso esta medir su hfe y comparalo por grupo si estan dentro del PDF lo general, y a usarlos sin problema.



Por ahí se ve una fobia, creo, exagerada al tema "falsificaciones."

Solo pienso esto, el que haya transistores o integrados que denuncien una fábrica de donde no salieron o que simplemente no marquen ningún origen, no quiere decir que no vayan a funcionar o que no lo hagan bien.

Básicamente, salvo en engaños muy burdos, acá no hablamos de "la baldosa dentro de la carcaza de iPhone." Hasta la más cutre fábrica de componentes, trabajará sobre ciertas premisas de integración y de ambiente que garantizan que la "cosa" que esté dentro de la cápsula se comporte como un componente.

Por eso, la mayoría de las veces en que se presupone que es "falso" (y quizás lo sea), también lo conectas y funciona sin mayor novedad.

Solo una vez, alguien me dijo que le reventó un TIP que tenía pinta de "trucho", pero vamos... que eso también te puede pasar con uno tan auténtico como un rubí auténtico.


----------



## crimson

uhf35 dijo:


> Por ahí se ve una fobia,...
> Solo pienso esto, el que haya transistores o integrados que denuncien una fábrica de donde no salieron o que simplemente no marquen ningún origen, no quiere decir que no vayan a funcionar o que no lo hagan bien.



En el mercado hay básicamente tres tipos de transistores:
1) los originales
2) segundas marcas (por ejemplo, una vez compré MJ15015 marca "MOSPEC" y luego de 10           años todavía funcionan)
3)Basura china: fakes
                      remarcados (un transistor cualquiera que le ponen el nombre que necesitan          
                      para venderlo
Estos últimos son los más comunes. Ojo la culpa también es del mayorista que compra lotes a precio ridículo.
Saludos C


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

uhf35 dijo:


> Por ahí se ve una fobia, creo, exagerada al tema "falsificaciones."
> 
> Solo pienso esto, el que haya transistores o integrados que denuncien una fábrica de donde no salieron o que simplemente no marquen ningún origen, no quiere decir que no vayan a funcionar o que no lo hagan bien.
> 
> Básicamente, salvo en engaños muy burdos, acá no hablamos de "la baldosa dentro de la carcaza de iPhone." Hasta la más cutre fábrica de componentes, trabajará sobre ciertas premisas de integración y de ambiente que garantizan que la "cosa" que esté dentro de la cápsula se comporte como un componente.
> 
> Por eso, la mayoría de las veces en que se presupone que es "falso" (y quizás lo sea), también lo conectas y funciona sin mayor novedad.
> 
> Solo una vez, alguien me dijo que le reventó un TIP que tenía pinta de "trucho", pero vamos... que eso también te puede pasar con uno tan auténtico como un rubí auténtico.



Te aviso que tu "teoría" no tiene ningun sustento ni se condice con lo que sucede en la realidad.


----------



## SKYFALL

Si es original trabajará bien, si es falso o remarcado trabajará mal, asi parezca hacerlo bien durante sus pocos minutos de vida antes de explotar.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

a si cuando estaban de moda las TV de TRC los transistores de salida horizontal trabajaban bien unos dias, despues de unos 3 o 5 dias solo no funcionaban mas.

lo malo es que los transistores malos costaban lo mismo que los buenos


----------



## Xabdeth

¿Y que piensan del 2sc2579? Aca indicaron que tenian un aspecto cuestionable o muy rustico, bueno, ahi coloque imagenes de su parte interna. A mi me parece que no tiene el mismo aspecto de los que poseen el pegote blanco. 

Me falta del 2sa1104, pero no tengo uno de sobra, lo buscare en enero y abrire uno en tal caso de que me vendan el mismo.


----------



## uhf35

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Te aviso que tu "teoría" no tiene ningun sustento ni se condice con lo que sucede en la realidad.



Entonces, debo vivir junto a otro millón y medio de personas en una realidad paralela, porque aquí nunca encontré nada que me lleve a relacionar de manera generalizada el que algo no funcione con un aspecto "sospechoso." Y estoy en una ciudad interior de un país más bien bananero en materia electrónica, con tiendas "kiosco", que no se manejan precisamente con el teléfono directo de los "tios" Texas y Toshiba; más bien compran "as is."


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

uhf35 dijo:


> Entonces, debo vivir junto a otro millón y medio de personas en una realidad paralela, porque aquí nunca encontré nada que me lleve a relacionar de manera generalizada el que algo no funcione con un aspecto "sospechoso." Y estoy en una ciudad interior de un país más bien bananero en materia electrónica, con tiendas "kiosco", que no se manejan precisamente con el teléfono directo de los "tios" Texas y Toshiba; más bien compran "as is."


No se.... tal vez vivas en una realidad paralela...


----------



## palurdo

uhf35 dijo:


> Entonces, debo vivir junto a otro millón y medio de personas en una realidad paralela, porque aquí nunca encontré nada que me lleve a relacionar de manera generalizada el que algo no funcione con un aspecto "sospechoso." Y estoy en una ciudad interior de un país más bien bananero en materia electrónica, con tiendas "kiosco", que no se manejan precisamente con el teléfono directo de los "tios" Texas y Toshiba; más bien compran "as is."



No te enfades hombre, yo también compro a China sobre todo por Aliexpress, y aunque es evidente que mucho de lo que me llega es falso, suelen funcionar "más o menos". Por ejemplo, leds COB, las matrices led más económicas no están bien balanceadas y si las haces funcionar cerca de la I nominal, en cuestión de minutos se queman. Ahora bien, las haces funcionar a la mitad de intensidad (por ejemplo por PWM), siguen teniendo un brillo aceptable, y duran bastante. Yo tengo la regla de que si necesitas componentes que lleguen al límite de prestaciones, compra originales, y si  solo necesitas prestaciones mediocres, las falsificaciones chinas no son tan malas. Tengo CD4017BE con el marcado pintado encima, sin grabado laser. Inician extraños por defecto al conectar la alimentación (si no me equivoco, los originales encienden en reset) pero cuando les llega señal de reloj, cuentan como se supone que deben hacer, y van bien. Tengo UC3843D que son excesivamente baratos para ser originales (compré 100 por 3€). Cuando leí unos mensajes atrás de que alguien había comprado 3843 vacíos (sin pastilla de silicio)me asusté, porque los míos no tienen un buen marcado. No obstante he montado unos cuantos en unos convertidores flyback de mis lamparitas led, y funcionan bien, lo mismo con varios MC34063 que compré tiempo atrás. Los NE5532 que compré a 2 céntimos cada uno, se escuchan con sonido limpio. Si que es verdad que a veces me han enviado cosas usadas como nuevas, como por ejemplo GAL22V10 de Lattice, que hace años que no fabrican, y cuando me enviaron las gal cada una era de una serie.

Hace poco compré unos schottky SS34 muy baratos, 100 diodos por 80 céntimos. El encapsulado es el estrecho, lo que significa que no aguantan ni mucho menos los 3A, ahora bien, les medí la capacidad en polarización inversa a 1V, y medían un promedio de 250pf que es el mínimo en las especificaciones para el SS34, probablemente la pastilla de silicio es buena, y aunque no los usaría en un circuito donde pase más de 1A continuo, me costaron bastante menos que los SS14 (con Ci=90pf), y tienen la ventaja de que para 1A, tienes una Vf la mitad que los SS14.

Como ves, es saber aprovechar hasta los componentes falsificados.


----------



## Xabdeth

uhf35 dijo:


> Entonces, debo vivir junto a otro millón y medio de personas en una realidad paralela, porque aquí nunca encontré nada que me lleve a relacionar de manera generalizada el que algo no funcione con un aspecto "sospechoso." Y estoy en una ciudad interior de un país más bien bananero en materia electrónica, con tiendas "kiosco", que no se manejan precisamente con el teléfono directo de los "tios" Texas y Toshiba; más bien compran "as is."



Sin animos de faltar el respeto, parecieras que vendieras componentes y defendieras el hecho de ofrecer productos los cuales NO estan certificados, no cumplen los valores de las hojas de datos oficiales, etc etc...

Si, dudar sobre de los componentes me parece lo mas inteligente ¿por que? Esta en juego el circuito donde los vas a montar. Yo mismo he colocado aqui los transistores que he adquirido, que pese a tener conocimientos de electronica, no lo se todo. Prefiero pasar por ignorante a lamentarlo mas adelante.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

uhf35 dijo:


> Entonces, debo vivir junto a otro millón y medio de  personas en una realidad paralela, porque aquí nunca encontré nada que  me lleve a relacionar de manera generalizada el que algo no funcione con  un aspecto "sospechoso." Y estoy en una ciudad interior de un país más  bien bananero en materia electrónica, con tiendas "kiosco", que no se  manejan precisamente con el teléfono directo de los "tios" Texas y  Toshiba; más bien compran "as is."





palurdo dijo:


> No te enfades hombre, yo también compro a China sobre todo por Aliexpress, y aunque es evidente que mucho de lo que me llega es falso, suelen funcionar "más o menos". Por ejemplo, leds COB, las matrices led más económicas no están bien balanceadas y si las haces funcionar cerca de la I nominal, en cuestión de minutos se queman. Ahora bien, las haces funcionar a la mitad de intensidad (por ejemplo por PWM), siguen teniendo un brillo aceptable, y duran bastante. Yo tengo la regla de que si necesitas componentes que lleguen al límite de prestaciones, compra originales, y si  solo necesitas prestaciones mediocres, las falsificaciones chinas no son tan malas. Tengo CD4017BE con el marcado pintado encima, sin grabado laser. Inician extraños por defecto al conectar la alimentación (si no me equivoco, los originales encienden en reset) pero cuando les llega señal de reloj, cuentan como se supone que deben hacer, y van bien. Tengo UC3843D que son excesivamente baratos para ser originales (compré 100 por 3€). Cuando leí unos mensajes atrás de que alguien había comprado 3843 vacíos (sin pastilla de silicio)me asusté, porque los míos no tienen un buen marcado. No obstante he montado unos cuantos en unos convertidores flyback de mis lamparitas led, y funcionan bien, lo mismo con varios MC34063 que compré tiempo atrás. Los NE5532 que compré a 2 céntimos cada uno, se escuchan con sonido limpio. Si que es verdad que a veces me han enviado cosas usadas como nuevas, como por ejemplo GAL22V10 de Lattice, que hace años que no fabrican, y cuando me enviaron las gal cada una era de una serie.
> 
> Hace poco compré unos schottky SS34 muy baratos, 100 diodos por 80 céntimos. El encapsulado es el estrecho, lo que significa que no aguantan ni mucho menos los 3A, ahora bien, les medí la capacidad en polarización inversa a 1V, y medían un promedio de 250pf que es el mínimo en las especificaciones para el SS34, probablemente la pastilla de silicio es buena, y aunque no los usaría en un circuito donde pase más de 1A continuo, me costaron bastante menos que los SS14 (con Ci=90pf), y tienen la ventaja de que para 1A, tienes una Vf la mitad que los SS14.
> 
> Como ves, es saber aprovechar hasta los componentes falsificados.



El asunto es bastante simple: Cuando alguien DISEÑA un circuito (para el uso que sea), se trabaja basado en las especificaciones del fabricante, para lo cual hay que hacer una labor bastante importante de selección de componentes. Una vez diseñado, se simula, se ajusta el diseño, se ensayan uno o mas prototipos y finalmente, luego de repetir el ciclo, el diseño final es lo que se lleva a producción.

Como verán, los componentes FALSOS no toman parte en ninguna sección de este proceso, no por que funcionen mas o menos, o algunos se puedan reemplazar si operan en condiciones de bajos requerimientos, sino por que son COMPLETAMENTE IMPREDECIBLES en características eléctricas y mecánicas... asumiendo que las capsulas tengan dentro algo que se comporte "mas o menos" como un componente electrónico y no vengan vacías. Con este tipo de componentes, que A NADIE EN SU SANO JUICIO se le ocurriría utilizar, se van al diablo todas las especificaciones de diseño y operación de los sistemas electrónicos que los usan. Ni hablemos si lo que está en operación es un sistema de control de  vuelo para aviones o un sistema de soporte de vida para enfermos  ... Supongo que a todos lo que dicen que los componentes falsos no existen o que viven en realidades alternas (nubes de ped0s le dicen en mi país) les encantaría volar en un avión donde los actuadores de potencia de los flaps o el timón estén operados por MOSFET truchos, o que aquellos que tengan que estar enlazados a un respirador artificial o a una bomba extracorpórea en una operación del corazón, estén controlados por chips sin marca alguna, por transistores con las patas cambiadas de lugar o nuevamente, MOSFET de potencia truchos (que ya saben que los venden como agua).

Naaaaaa..... usen las neuronas y dejen de escribir bolazos!!! Este es un foro SERIO que es leído por miles de personas (sobre todo muchos principiantes o novatos) y escribir eso pone en grave peligro la operación de sistemas electrónicos comerciales o ad-hoc.


----------



## palurdo

Yo no lo veo tan simple, y no disculpo las estafas, pero tampoco justifico a las empresas que viven de patentes de hace 50 años. No me ha gustado tu última respuesta, Dr Zoiberg, pero por respeto, dejo la discusión aquí zanjada de forma políticamente correcta. Un saludo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos , jo personalmente penso que lo real problema fue criado por lo proprio "Ocidente" cuando ese  tercerizou para la China toda la manufactura y despues con lo tienpo toda la fabricación de los propios conponentes electronicos y eso por pura gananzia por diñero facil. ( los costos de fabricación China son practicamente inpossibles de concorrer).
Actualmente y desafortunadamente lo mercado especializado en conponentes electronicos estan relleños de conponentes Truchos Chinos de todo cuanto es tipo (capacitores , CIs , Transistores , etc...).
Una cosa es muy acertada : en lo mercado Norte Americano los conponentes disponibles son de premera linea , no hay ese tema por eses pagos .
Eso ocorre porque la LEY por eses pagos realmente funciona y quien anda fuera de la linea estas fuera del jogo !!.
!Saludos desde Brasil !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## micropepe

He comprado en aliexpress unos TDA2050, me decidí a comprarlos al ver las opiniones positivas de otros usuariós, pero he probado tres de ellos, con alimentación simple de 30V, y la salida se satura a 9Vp por el semiciclo negativo, cuando debería andar por los 12Vp ¿es así?

Le tengo puesto un disipador de una fuente de PC con un ventilador, y a penas se calienta, asique descarto que esté entrando en juego la protección térmica ¿he topado con integrados truchos?

Gracias, un saludo!!!


----------



## palurdo

Puede que vayas corto de capacidad en el condensador de acople a la salida, y por eso no llegas a la excursión máxima de voltaje de pico. De todas formas, algunos del Aliexpress tienen la pastilla la mitad de tamaño que los originales. Puedes abrir uno y así comparar.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

palurdo dijo:


> Puede que vayas corto de capacidad en el condensador de acople a la salida, y por eso no llegas a la excursión máxima de voltaje de pico. De todas formas, algunos del Aliexpress tienen la pastilla la mitad de tamaño que los originales. Puedes abrir uno y así comparar.


 !Enfin  , Truxos Chinos ,todo porqueria !    
! Es jugar diñero por la ventana afuera !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## micropepe

Pues le puse un condensador de 4700uF (el anterior era de 2200uF) y sigue igual 

Las fotos despues de un martillazo son estas.

Otra cosa que he visto es en el grabado del logo de ST, en los integrados originales la T va unida con la S por arriba, y en estos hay una separación, este es el logo oficial:

http://www.safenet-inc.es/uploadedImages/Partners/logos/ST Microelectronics.png?n=7012

y en mis TDA entre la S y la T por arriba habria una separación en azul, en lugar de fusionarse las dos letras.


----------



## buenman

Compren componentes en empresas que tengan como proveedores a los fabricantes de componentes.

Yo trabajo con Arrow Argentina
https://www.arrowar.com/iweb/

Compré transistores bipolares para audio de la serie 2SA y 2SC en Sarasanto de caseros y electrónica liniers y todos fallaron estrepitosamente.


----------



## Fuegomp3

buenman dijo:


> Compren componentes en empresas que tengan como proveedores a los fabricantes de componentes.
> 
> Yo trabajo con Arrow Argentina
> https://www.arrowar.com/iweb/
> 
> Compré transistores bipolares para audio de la serie 2SA y 2SC en Sarasanto de caseros y electrónica liniers y todos fallaron estrepitosamente.



Arrow no eran los de Elko?
Venden al por menor?


----------



## buenman

Fuegomp3 dijo:


> Arrow no eran los de Elko?
> Venden al por menor?


Sí era elko y lo compro Arrow
La última vez compré fue unos diodos e integrados al por menor sin problemas.
Gasté menos de $100.
Después que se mudaron todavía no volví a comprar.


----------



## Fuegomp3

Gracias, voy a llamar a ver que onda


----------



## palurdo

micropepe dijo:


> Pues le puse un condensador de 4700uF (el anterior era de 2200uF) y sigue igual
> 
> Las fotos despues de un martillazo son estas.
> 
> Otra cosa que he visto es en el grabado del logo de ST, en los integrados originales la T va unida con la S por arriba, y en estos hay una separación, este es el logo oficial:
> 
> http://www.safenet-inc.es/uploadedImages/Partners/logos/ST Microelectronics.png?n=7012
> 
> y en mis TDA entre la S y la T por arriba habria una separación en azul, en lugar de fusionarse las dos letras.



Compara tu mismo:







El de la izda es falso (o no es lo que dice ser), el de la derecha verdadero. Seguramente están usando la matriz del TDA2003 que es un integrado que todos han copiado de todos (incluso las compañías legítimas, que son las que más roban propiedad intelectual de sus competidores, pero al menos no mienten) pero el marcado es de un integrado más potente.

Ahora bien, esos amplificadores, sabiendo que son TDA2003 o similar, deben ir bien para amplificadores de televisores, radios, y similares que usen un tda de 5 pines.


----------



## rulfo

Muy buenas, 
¿Le ven alguna característica por la que se pueda intuir que sean falsos?
Gracias y Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

rulfo dijo:


> Muy buenas,
> ¿Le ven alguna característica por la que se pueda intuir que sean falsos?
> Gracias y Saludos.



Tiene buen aspecto.


----------



## Fuegomp3

estos son los dos 2n3055 que estaban en la  placa RCA que nunca pude hacer funcionar, y ahora estan en corto.

No costó mucho sacarle la tapita


----------



## Fogonazo

Fuegomp3 dijo:


> estos son los dos 2n3055 que estaban en la placa RCA que nunca pude hacer funcionar, y ahora estan en corto.
> 
> No costó mucho sacarle la tapita
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 154213


----------



## Fuegomp3

si, por eso subi la foto, ya vi varios que venden esos como "originales", caraduras...


----------



## gustavoar

Hola, tengo un TIP2955 que se quemo alguien me puede decir si tiene pinta de autentico o trucho?, a mi me parece que es bueno.

Estaba experimentando con una fuente lineal ajustable en tension y corriente, como entrada uso una fuente de notebook de 24V 4.5A, (adjunto imagen).

La probe bastante, y venia funcionando bien soportando corriente en forma continua de un poco mas de 3A sin problemas, despues probe corrientes mas altas con una resistencia de 3.9ohm 7W pero solo unos segundos porque calentaba mucho.

Entonces puse las puntas directo al amperimetro ya lo habia hecho antes sin problema, me marcaba unos 5A o un poco mas al momento de quemarse el transistor parece que la fuente de notebook da bastante mas de lo que dice, claro lo probe asi por segundos nada mas.
El disipador es grande es de computadora con ventilador esta sobrado.

No me preocupe al cortocircuitar la fuente porque es regulable en corriente y ademas la fuente de notebook no puede nunca entregar tanta corriente como la maxima que soporta el transistor.
Me pregunto si sera necesario que le agregue una protección contra cortocircuito.

La otra posibilidad es que se me haya tocado algun cable porque tengo armado todo en protoboard, ademas la he venido probando cortocircuitandola para medir la corriente muchas veces y no habia pasado nada.

Estaba pensando usar un TIP36 porque soporta mas corriente.


----------



## Fogonazo

gustavoar dijo:


> . . . . Entonces puse las puntas directo al amperimetro ya lo habia hecho antes sin problema, . . .


Eso  se hace.

Ver el archivo adjunto 154592


       ​


----------



## flaco-urbano

¿Será que tengo ese problema yo también?





Este LM311 por momentos funciona bien y otras veces la salida siempre está activa y a pesar de variar la tensión en una de sus entradas.


----------



## Fogonazo

flaco-urbano dijo:


> ¿Será que tengo ese problema yo también?
> http://i.imgur.com/C4UNHFT.jpg
> Este LM311 por momentos funciona bien y otras veces la salida siempre está activa y a pesar de variar la tensión en una de sus entradas.


En general lo que se falsifica son los componentes *"Caros"*, no tiene mucho sentido falsificar un componente de unos centavos de dólar.


----------



## gustavoar

Fogonazo dijo:


> Eso  se hace.
> 
> 
> Si ya se que no se hace, pero como tiene para ajustar la corriente me aburri de ponerla derecho al amperimetro sin que pase nada siempre partiendo del minimo de corriente y la iba subiendo.
> 
> Bueno menos mal que se quemo mientras estaba experimentando buscare una proteccion contra cortocircuito.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuegomp3 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> estos son los dos 2n3055 que estaban en la  placa RCA que nunca pude hacer funcionar, y ahora estan en corto.
> 
> No costó mucho sacarle la tapita
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 154226
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ultimamente los LM317, 2N3055, TIP2955 y un operacional TL071, que he comprado son todos marca ST
Hacer clic para expandir...


----------



## palurdo

Fogonazo dijo:


> En general lo que se falsifica son los componentes *"Caros"*, no tiene mucho sentido falsificar un componente de unos centavos de dólar.



O bien lo que yo me he encontrado, transistores usados a los que les han soldado patillas nuevas y los venden como nuevos...


----------



## gustavoar

Y les parecen autentico o falso el TIP2955?


----------



## Fogonazo

gustavoar dijo:


> Y les parecen autentico o falso el TIP2955?


Eso ya lo comenté.


Fogonazo dijo:


> . . . . Ver el archivo adjunto 154592
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## palurdo

Muy falso. La pastilla tendría que ser más del doble de grande, si no, no tiene sentido tanto encapsulado.


----------



## gustavoar

Fogonazo dijo:


> Eso ya lo comenté.



Si lo vi pero tenia la duda si los pulgares abajo eran continuación del comentario hacia mi conexion de amp. en paralelo,  o por el transistor.

Gracias! entonces no gasto en otro TIP2955, probare mañana con un TIP36  lastima haya sido trucho porque la fuente anda muy bien!.

Como haces para darte cuenta que es fake al ver la foto?

Probe con un par de LM317 en paralelo manteniendo el resto del circuito y funciona, la regulacion de corriente es exacta pero la tension cae demasiado al variar la carga y con una corriente de 1 amper aprox. ya baja un par de volts.
A no ser que haya que variar algo en el circuito


----------



## Fogonazo

gustavoar dijo:


> . . . .Como haces para darte cuenta que es fake al ver la foto? . . .


Ya lo comentó Palurdo aquí:


palurdo dijo:


> Muy falso. *La pastilla tendría que ser más del doble de grande*, si no, no tiene sentido tanto encapsulado.


----------



## moncada

A todo esto, los transistores que se abran para ver la pastilla de silicio y no se dañen durante la intervención, pueden reciclarse como pequeñas células solares. Un 2N3055, por ejemplo, con sol fuerte puede suministrar 0,6 voltios y unos 25mA. Para ello unimos los terminales colector y emisor, de donde saldría el positivo y la base iría al negativo. No he descubierto nada porque es una idea sacada de una revista elektor de los 80.


----------



## gustavoar

Estaria bueno detectar si son falsos sin desarmarlos, en esta pagina alguien midio la capacidad de un transistor original (media engorrosa de leer la tablita) , el tema es conseguir un original para medir y hacer una tabla de capacidad y hfe por lo menos. Al menos de transistores de potencia yo tengo un tip36 que estoy practicamente seguro es trucho pero por ahora anda.
Despues con tiempo lo mido y pongo los resultados aca, y tb   de un 2n3055 (casi seguro trucho) y un tip35 que tengo hace como 20 años y supongo que es bueno.

http://transfal.tripod.com/coments.html/#capa


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos , aca por esas latitudes (Brasil) lo problema es conprar transistores TIP41C y TIP42C idoneos.
Jo arregle una caja amplificada que enpleya dos TIP41C y dos TIP42C en paralelo en una salida conplementar , la tensión de alimentación es simectrica + y - 35 Voltios y lo Altavoz es de 8 Ohmios .
Lo gran problema es cuando lo volume es aumentado hasta 50% de rango y los transistores esplotan en segundos    
Despues de 3 trocas de pares 0 KM , resolvi canbiar por transistores usados sacados de una vieja charrata .
Ahora tudo anda de 1000 maravillas     
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fuegomp3

Tip31c, como lo ven?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fuegomp3 dijo:


> como lo ven?


 
 Lo veo muy roto


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Y con el cristal de un BCXXX, como decís por allí, trucho, trucho, trucho............


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

pues peguenlo con kolaloka


----------



## trapiche

Hola, como ven a este 2n3055?
yo lo veo medio chicon


----------



## DOSMETROS

Eso será un *BC*3055


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Muuuuyyyyyy chiquitito, un BC548 más bien.
Un saludo.


----------



## ext0001

Donde lo compraste? Puede servirnos de ayuda saberlo.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

MicroSilicio                      S.A.


----------



## trapiche

> Eso será un BC3055


jajaj si...


> Donde lo compraste? Puede servirnos de ayuda saberlo.


los tengo de hace como 10 años...espero que se hayan fundido los que me lo vendieron, jajaj


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Fogonazo dijo:


> En general lo que se falsifica son los componentes *"Caros"*, no tiene mucho sentido falsificar un componente de unos centavos de dólar.


Hola a todos , ya escuché decir que lo Chinos falsifican hasta huevos de galiña   
Actualmente tengo serios problemas con transistores tipo "BLF278" , veer els en ; https://www.google.com.br/search?q=...biw=1680&bih=890#tbm=isch&q=transistor+blf278 , son por demasiados caros (dispendiosos)  y las falsificaciones son muy bien hechas y todo bien cuando testeados con un polimetro (teste estactico) , pero no funcionan nin una fración de segundo y esplotan.     
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## dario9669

Hola amigos , despues de renegar con un amplificador de audio que lleva en la etama de potencia transistores 2sc5200 y 2sa1943 , los cual reemplace con otros iguales que compre en la casa de electronica , el ampli funcionaba bien hasta mitad de volumen , cuando lo pasaba de la mitad de volumen  se quemaba la etapa de potencia , me volvi loco buscando el problema y recorde que habia leido en algun lugar sobre los transistores TRUCHOS ( COPIAS)  

bueno me dedique a investigar un poco y me di cuenta que esta plagado de estos transistores copiados , y desarme un par  , uno de los que traia el equipo y uno de los que se me quemaron ami .

resultados :

por afuera son muy similares , pero por dentro muy distintos aqui fotos

Ver el archivo adjunto 156437

lo que vemos en la imagen son 2 transistores 2sa1943 , uno original y el otro una copia , claramente se ve el que tiene el cuadradito mas grande ( lo que seria el transistor ) es el original y el otro la copia 

al darme cuenta de esto busque diferencias por afuera que sean visibles para identificar uno del otro , y encontre un par fotos

Ver el archivo adjunto 156438

se puede apreciar en la foto que uno tiene el orificio del tornillo mas grande , ese es el original ( el de las patas mas cortas ) y tambien es un poco mas grueso que en la foto no se ve , es como medio milimetro mas grueso que la copia ( del transistor hablamos )  , tambien tiene dos orificios pequeños en los costados foto

Ver el archivo adjunto 156439

en la foto no se llega a ver bien pero el original es un poco mas profundo que la copia .
queria compartir con ustedes estas diferencias que pude observar , lo mejor es tener un original guardado para cuando vallamos a comprar para poder comparar .

bueno espero sirva para alguien este posteo , les dejo un saludo cordial desde argentina


----------



## shevchenko

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , ya escuché decir que lo Chinos falsifican hasta huevos de galiña
> Actualmente tengo serios problemas con transistores tipo "BLF278" , veer els en ; https://www.google.com.br/search?q=...biw=1680&bih=890#tbm=isch&q=transistor+blf278 , son por demasiados caros (dispendiosos)  y las falsificaciones son muy bien hechas y todo bien cuando testeados con un polimetro (teste estactico) , pero no funcionan nin una fración de segundo y esplotan.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



que buen transistor madre de Dios jaja

Saludos!


----------



## Daniel Lopes

shevchenko dijo:


> que buen transistor madre de Dios jaja
> 
> Saludos!


Cuando el es idoneo (original) , sin dudas un ejelente transistor porque es possible sacar 300Wattios de RF en su salida con solamente 4 o 5 Wattios de excitación o sea una economia barbara de conponentes nesesarios para tal envergadura.    
!Saludos desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes


----------



## tecnicdeso

Esta vez doy a conocer  los MJL21193 Y MJL21194, transistores de POTENCIA utilizados en amplificadores en los años 90, considerados en amplificaciones de alta potencia.

En mi caso procedí a reparar una etapa de Potencia DAS AUDIO P-1800, de unos 900 rms por canal, en cuyo interior dispone de  16 transistores por modulo, 8 NPN y 8 PNP, de los modelos citados.

Considerando unos que disponia comprados antiguamente para un amplificador de poca potencia, sustituí varios de ellos.

Los módulos van alimentados con +110V y - 110 V Simetricos. Sin medir nada, fué conectar y directamente volar algunos transistores, incluidos los drivers MJE350/MJE340 Y BD139/BD140.

Procedo a desmontar y efectivamente, abriendo los transistores, son chinos. Muy bonitos pero la pastilla de dentro es muy pequeña, así que via EBAY, compro transistores en FRANCIA, valorados en 8  euros la pareja. Tal como llegan, mido las BETAS y son muy altas. Mal señal. Abro uno de los transistores vendidos por vendedor francés, y son falsos. Devuelvo la mercancía y reclamo el pago.

Pruebo con un distribuidor de Alemania. A 15 euros la pareja N-P, parecen buenos, ya les contaré. La beta está dentro de los margenes que marca el datasheet, pelin alta pero aceptable. Instalo los trasnsistores, y efectivamente funciona.

Tengo mis dudas al mezclar transistores antiguos y nuevos, pero probaremos esta temporada a ver si no nos deja tirados.

Mi consejo con etapas de potencia de transistores, buscar todos los transistores con una BETA igual o similar, y muy importante, asegurar la transferencia térmica de todos ellos. Con el módulo accesible, hacerlo funcionar con carga y tocar los transistores para ver que calienten todos de modo parecido.


Da pena ver que el mercado se inunda de componente falsificado y no hay modo de confiar en nadie.

Un saludo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Lo ideal , pero no economicamente hablando (dispendioso $$ )serias canbiar todos los transistores por de mismo numero de serie (mismo lote)   .
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Comenta Tecnideso:
"Tengo mis dudas al mezclar transistores antiguos y nuevos, pero probaremos esta temporada a ver si no nos deja tirados."
Yo también, me da la impresión, ojalá me equivoque, que los que tengan mayor Beta (pese a que las resistencias en el emisor intentan compensar/evitar ésto) asumirán TODO el trabajo y ascenderán al "valle del silicio" dónde terminan los buenos transistores.
Un abrazo.


----------



## diegomj1973

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> me da la impresión, ojalá me equivoque, que los que tengan mayor Beta (pese a que las resistencias en el emisor intentan compensar/evitar ésto) asumirán TODO el trabajo y ascenderán al "valle del silicio" dónde terminan los buenos transistores.



Es así tal cual comentas . Hay un dato interesante y es que que la diferencia en ese trabajo adicional que asumen los transistores con mayor ganancia de corriente se maximiza cuanto más bajas son las resistencias de ecualización asociadas y/o cuanto menor impedancia "ven" las bases de esos transistores de potencia hacia la etapa de excitación previa.

Un abrazo


----------



## ccolonna

Bueno...me toco con los Tip35C y Tip36C ...

Los 2 que tengo sanos dan ganancias de entre 110 y 150. 

Lo que no aguantan es ni siquiera los 60 volts .... Hasta 12 volts "andan"... con mas voltaje de una fuente triplicadora (para limitar la corriente)... mueren.

Temo de la calidad de lo TIP29 y TIP30 que acompañan..  

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/fuga-transistores-bipolares-152651/#post1168683


Ya se escribío mucho... por lo menos conozcan como son de frente. 

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

El Tip29 parece original. Los otros tenian un capsula mas falsa que billete de tres dolares....


----------



## ccolonna

Son bichos... ON Semiconductores (Motorola) cambío el package en 2012... y para no desentonar las copias en cualquier marca...tambien.

NOTE: Effective June 2012 this device will
be available only in the TO−247
package. Reference FPCN# 16827.

http://www.onsemi.com/pub/Collateral/TIP35A-D.PDF


----------



## nasaserna

guenas otro de los truchinos
pobre motor, dos polarizados en serie adentro y ni siquiera del mismo valor



​


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos , aparte de la falsificación China una cosa sin dudas condenable , es perfectamente possible sumar dos capacitores electroliticos (polarizados) en anti-série de modo conpor (obtenir) un capacitor despolarizado (sin polaridad) con mea capacitancia de los dos capacitores enpleyados en ese truco , pero NO pudemos olvidar de poner en paralelo con cada uno de los  dos capacitores electroliticos un diodo de silicio y tensión reversa conpatible con la tensión de pico AC , asi de modo ese diodo "cortocircuitar" con su Vd = 0,7V la tensión reversa por cada capacitor electrolitico cuando en lo semiciclo que esa ocorre.    
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

nasaserna dijo:


> guenas otro de los truchinos
> pobre motor, dos polarizados en serie adentro y ni siquiera del mismo valor
> Ver el archivo adjunto 158574
> Ver el archivo adjunto 158575
> 
> ​


Que hijuemil....


----------



## Andrxx

Buenas tardes desde Jaén, España.

En primer lugar quiero saludaros y felicitaros por todo el trabajo que haceis con los transistores. Mi campo de trabajo es la RF y os aseguro que la cantidad de componentes falsificados es increible.

Los transistores de potencia de RF son ya casi imposible de obtener originales a no ser que te muevas por stocks antiguos... me he encontrado falsos los 2N3553, los BFR96, etc, hasta integrados de audio de equipos de baja potencia los he encontrado completamente falsos... 

Yo creo que las autoridades deberían poner control sobre esto porque es inadmisible...


----------



## tecnicdeso

Hola desde Castellon...

Efectivamente, la culpa de que proliferen este tipo de estafas es gracias a la complicidad de la gente. Muchos cuando buscan hacer una reparación, compran  lo mas barato para obtener un buen beneficio. Por otro lado, las tiendas de componentes en españa, en decadencia en españa, también estan comprando por estos mercados, me pasó en varias tiendas de la zona.
Mi consejo es comprar por Europa. Y no buscar barato. Las cosas buenas se pagan, y hay distribuidores buenos que cobran lo que vale. Pero a quien le importa pagar 3 euros por transistor si este nos va a dar un buen resultado en un aparatos que vale 1500 euros? En este tema no se puede escatimar. 
Aunque si me engañan pagando bueno y enviandome malo, lo denuncio y bloqueo el pago.


 En Alemania todavia quedan buenos distribuidores, y un buen consejo es utilizar PAYPAL y el mecanismo de Ebay.  En caso que cuando te lleguen, los compruebas mediante la prueba de hfe, esta no suele fallar, y si dan como buenos, sacrificas uno y ves la tripa.

En caso que no sean buenos o no te sirvan, denuncias falsificación y listo, te devuelven el dinero.

Los falsificadores no son ajenos a esta demanda, y creen que la gente se chupa el dedo.

Me ha pasado con etapas de potencia de centenares o miles de vatios. Utilizar un componente chino falsificado es provocar una averia tremenda.

Mirando las hojas de datos de los componentes se puede averiguar el hfe y con este tenemos un buen indicador. 

El resto es hablar por hablar.

*Comentario gratuitamente descalificador eliminado*​


----------



## Omar A

No se si estos transistores que me han vendido son falsos ¿alguien los conoce?


----------



## shevchenko

Yo tengo los mismos, esos mosfets no son originales pero son de los que andan bien, ademas no puedo quejarme andan y salen $14 c/u 
fijate atras tienen en la chapa que va al disipador (drenador) un óvalo de plástico que se puede ver desde el frente... creo que no lo debeia tener... pero repito, seguro que andan...


----------



## Daniel Meza

Me atrevo a decir que son originales, tiempo atrás compré unos IRF3710 en Newark (distribuidor de confianza) y el encapsulado es idéntico


----------



## blanko001

Se ven originales como dice el compañero Daniel. Lo digo en base al buen grabado y la diferencia del grabado del logotipo al de la referencia. Por ejemplo, dejo unas falsificaciones chinas al azar de tantas que deja ver google a simple vista jajaja. saludos!


----------



## Omar A

Ok, es que hace tiempo me vendieron este y es diferente.
Bueno, probandolo se sabe, si ahora todos son chinos a ver si aguanta jeje.



Suerte que tengo un surtido para reparaciones y experimentos.
Aunque el de metal si parece falso.


----------



## blanko001

El BU326A (Encapsulado TO-3) ¿Lo compraste hace poco? Si lo compró hace poco es refalso porque la texas instruments por lejos ya no lo debería fabricar (ni sé ti texas lo fabricó alguna vez). Pero si lo recuperaste de algún artefacto es original.
Saludos!


----------



## Omar A

Los 2N3055 ya no los hay Toshiba pero alguien tiene que hacerlos, a saber el BU compre 2 para reparar una fuente hace 1 año, ya todo chino amigo, la cosa es si dura o no o buscar en EEUU si tienen mas calidad. Falso o no, ni idea si lo que tengo en los cajones es basura:cabezon:


----------



## blanko001

Aveces sucede que son partes NOS (New Old Stock). Lotes o inventario antiguo pero totalmente nuevos. De ser así son unas joyas... Los 2N3055 aún los fabrican otras empresas en encapsulado TO-3 metálico como la Central Semiconductor.
Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS

BU326A
9135 <-- si es semana 35 del año 91 , joya


----------



## pandacba

A los 2n3055 también los fabrica por una empresa India que frabrica muchos semiconductores que siendo muy buenos por políticas de las fábricas originales fuern discontinuados, entre otros que fabrica, estan los BDX65-66 que son darlington complementarios todos de muy buena calidad


----------



## Omar A

DOSMETROS dijo:


> BU326A
> 9135 <-- si es semana 35 del año 91 , joya



Hola amigo, si yo digo aunque tenga pinta trucho como le llaman la fuente anduvo bien, no se sabe hasta que se prueba 
Por eso tambien ando por las chatarras, para conseguir buenos repuestos originales 







pandacba dijo:


> A los 2n3055 también los fabrica por una empresa India que frabrica muchos semiconductores que siendo muy buenos por políticas de las fábricas originales fuern discontinuados, entre otros que fabrica, estan los BDX65-66 que son darlington complementarios todos de muy buena calidad



Darlington tengo alguno ¿cual es el trucho?


----------



## micropepe

tecnicdeso dijo:


> Hola desde Castellon...
> 
> Efectivamente, la culpa de que proliferen este tipo de estafas es gracias a la complicidad de la gente. Muchos cuando buscan hacer una reparación, compran  lo mas barato para obtener un buen beneficio. Por otro lado, las tiendas de componentes en españa, en decadencia en españa, también estan comprando por estos mercados, me pasó en varias tiendas de la zona.
> Mi consejo es comprar por Europa. Y no buscar barato. Las cosas buenas se pagan, y hay distribuidores buenos que cobran lo que vale. Pero a quien le importa pagar 3 euros por transistor si este nos va a dar un buen resultado en un aparatos que vale 1500 euros? En este tema no se puede escatimar.
> Aunque si me engañan pagando bueno y enviandome malo, lo denuncio y bloqueo el pago.
> 
> 
> En Alemania todavia quedan buenos distribuidores, y un buen consejo es utilizar PAYPAL y el mecanismo de Ebay.  En caso que cuando te lleguen, los compruebas mediante la prueba de hfe, esta no suele fallar, y si dan como buenos, sacrificas uno y ves la tripa.
> 
> En caso que no sean buenos o no te sirvan, denuncias falsificación y listo, te devuelven el dinero.
> 
> Los falsificadores no son ajenos a esta demanda, y creen que la gente se chupa el dedo.
> 
> Me ha pasado con etapas de potencia de centenares o miles de vatios. Utilizar un componente chino falsificado es provocar una averia tremenda.
> 
> Mirando las hojas de datos de los componentes se puede averiguar el hfe y con este tenemos un buen indicador.
> 
> El resto es hablar por hablar.
> 
> *Comentario gratuitamente descalificador eliminado*​



Que tal opinion teneis de la empresa TME ? Yo les he comprado varias veces y nunca he tenido problemas, pero ahora he comprado unos DS18B20 en formato TO-92, y al cabo de un rato funcionando la temperatura aumenta uno o dos grados en comparación con otro termometro que se mantiene estable, segun esto:

https://arduino.stackexchange.com/q...an-i-get-it-to-return-the-correct-temperature

una causa puede ser que sean falsificaciones, las otras causas de las que habla las descarto.

Saludos!!!


----------



## ernestogn

micropepe dijo:


> Que tal opinion teneis de la empresa TME ? Yo les he comprado varias veces y nunca he tenido problemas, pero ahora he comprado unos DS18B20 en formato TO-92, y al cabo de un rato funcionando la temperatura aumenta uno o dos grados en comparación con otro termometro que se mantiene estable, segun esto:
> 
> https://arduino.stackexchange.com/q...an-i-get-it-to-return-the-correct-temperature
> 
> una causa puede ser que sean falsificaciones, las otras causas de las que habla las descarto.
> 
> Saludos!!!


Si en Alemania todavía quedan buenos distribuidores. Acá

 Estamos al horno


----------



## blanko001

Hola. Un poco de información al respecto (en Inglés).
Enlace 1
Enlace 2

Saludos!


----------



## peperc

es culpa de los chinos ?? 

quienes tenian la tecnologia ?? y se la dieron a "los chinos" para que les fabriquen barato ( y aun hoy lo hacen las mas grandes marcas de tecnologia , como celulares y tablets) .
y claro esta:
les enseñan la tecnologia, como fabricarlos y listo:
ellos le hacen el encargo y luego :SIGUEN FABRICANDO pero para cualquiera y dejando de lado montones de controles de calidad .

pero quien les dio ??

Para las grandes empresas de componentes no les seria dificil, en lo mas minimo poner distribuidores en todo el mundo , y asegurar calidad para el que la quiera.
no digo que desparezcan los "bolseros" , es  que la cantidad de componentes es increible, pero , el tema de semiconductores, por algun motivo es que se deja estar el tema.





blanko001 dijo:


> Hola. Un poco de información al respecto (en Inglés).
> Enlace 1
> Enlace 2
> 
> Saludos!



copio y pego :

Pero a veces los componentes viejos son mal utilizados. Algunas compañías han construido un *modelo de negocios* basado en extraer partes viejas de productos desechados y revenderlas como nuevas. 

esta frase viene de la web.
prestenle atencion, es asi como se llama hoy dia ( WWW)  en algunos casos a "negocios de vivos" , o sea estafadores, de maneras muchas veces basadas en a PSICOLOGIA SOCIAL .
guarden esa frase en su mente, veran como volvera a salir.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Creo que peor es que las fábricas de primera línea, en vez de destruir y pulverizar las partidas "falladas defectuosas", las vendan en concepto de no se que . . . de estúpidos no tienen un pelo , así que por que lo hacen ?


----------



## micropepe

Me gustaría saber como comprobar si unos transistores de señal son falsos, en concreto unos 2N2222 con capsula metalica, los compré hace tiempo en Ebay, y me gustaría saber si son buenos ¿alguna forma experimental de saberlo?

Gracias!!! Un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo

micropepe dijo:


> Me gustaría saber como comprobar si unos transistores de señal son falsos, en concreto unos 2N2222 con capsula metalica, los compré hace tiempo en Ebay, y me gustaría saber si son buenos ¿alguna forma experimental de saberlo?
> 
> Gracias!!! Un saludo.


Normalmente los componentes que se falsifican son los de alto valor, no veo sentido falsificar un transistor que vale centavos.


----------



## shevchenko

Identifica sus pines, y en protoboard alimenta con 12v y hace andar un motor pequeño (esos de casseteras de 12v) en la base pones un potenciometro de 10k a+12 y otra pata a gnd y ves si varia la velocidad, y si giras el pote a Gnd debe parar completamente, y hacia +12v deve encender, en serie al pote(cursor) y +12v una R de 3.3k o similar, asi no le mandas 12v directo a la base..

algo como la imangen pero pone al menos 1k entre el pote y Base...


----------



## tiago

micropepe dijo:


> Me gustaría saber como comprobar si unos transistores de señal son falsos, en concreto unos 2N2222 con capsula metalica, los compré hace tiempo en Ebay, y me gustaría saber si son buenos ¿alguna forma experimental de saberlo?
> 
> Gracias!!! Un saludo.


De alto valor como dice Fogo,pero también los de alta demanda, como los 2N2222 de metal.
Pasa un algodoncillo empapado en alcohol sobre la serigrafía del transistor,si se borra fácilmente ya sabes. Si aguanta dos o tres frotadas con el algodón, enhorabuena.

Yo compré de esos y les sacaba la serigrafía frotando con el dedo un poco húmedo 

Saludos.


----------



## peperc

Fogonazo dijo:


> Normalmente los componentes que se falsifican son los de alto valor, no veo sentido falsificar un transistor que vale centavos.



a esto lo respondo con el comentario anterior :



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Creo que peor es que las fábricas de primera línea, en vez de destruir y pulverizar las partidas "falladas defectuosas", las vendan en concepto de no se que . . . de estúpidos no tienen un pelo , así que por que lo hacen ?


----------



## micropepe

La prueba del algodon y la del motorcito las ha pasado.

Luego lo de los fabricantes que no desechan los componentes defectuosos, pongamos que compras un lote de 10 y 4 vienen mal, puede que no nos demos cuenta si no usamos todos, ahí puede estar el motivo de que hagan eso.

Saludos!!!


----------



## peperc

creo que no se referia a eso:
cuando se dan cuenta de que un lote es defectuoso, o no cumple sus estandares de calidad, pues NO le ponen su marca y lo venden.

se lo venden a alguno que si le pondra su marca y un codigo diferente, con su hoja de datos, quizas que tiene menos ganacia, o que soporta menos tension.

el problema es que ya lo vendio y el que lo compro, quizas no sea  riguroso, y termine vendiendolo  como que es oro , cuando en realidad es de lata.


----------



## micropepe

peperc dijo:


> creo que no se referia a eso:
> cuando se dan cuenta de que un lote es defectuoso, o no cumple sus estandares de calidad, pues NO le ponen su marca y lo venden.
> 
> se lo venden a alguno que si le pondra su marca y un codigo diferente, con su hoja de datos, quizas que tiene menos ganacia, o que soporta menos tension.
> 
> el problema es que ya lo vendio y el que lo compro, quizas no sea  riguroso, y termine vendiendolo  como que es oro , cuando en realidad es de lata.



Ya veo, esto se aplica a componentes estandar, como transistores, diodos, operacionales, amplificadores de audio... entonces otro tipo de semiconductores especificos, como un DDS, un microcontrolador, un PLL, un regulador de velocidad para motor brusless... ¿es más dificil que sean falsificados?

Saludos!!!


----------



## tiago

micropepe dijo:


> Ya veo, esto se aplica a componentes estandar, como transistores, diodos, operacionales, amplificadores de audio... entonces otro tipo de semiconductores especificos, como un DDS, un microcontrolador, un PLL, un regulador de velocidad para motor brusless... ¿es más dificil que sean falsificados?
> 
> Saludos!!!



Pues no se que decirte.
En el trabajo se adquirió hace un par de semanas un arduino (No recuerdo cual de ellos) y según me comentaron su capacidad de almacenamiento era muy, pero que muy inferior a la que le correspondía.
Ya han programado muchos y descarto que los técnicos que se encargan del asunto de los arduinos hayan cometido algún error.

Los amplificadores STK de Sanyo, ni te cuento.

Saludos.


----------



## palurdo

micropepe dijo:


> Ya veo, esto se aplica a componentes estandar, como transistores, diodos, operacionales, amplificadores de audio... entonces otro tipo de semiconductores especificos, como un DDS, un microcontrolador, un PLL, un regulador de velocidad para motor brusless... ¿es más dificil que sean falsificados?
> 
> Saludos!!!



Componentes más dedicados, como ASICs, SoC, FPGAs, etc, son auténticos, pero usados vendidos como nuevos. A veces tienen muy poca vida útil ya que no se extraen de la placa en un laboratorio precisamente, sino en hornos sin control de temperatura y tiempo precisos, o se pasan por la plancha, y luego de extraer a tirones, se enderezan las patas dobladas.

Si se extrajeran adecuadamente y se vendieran como componentes usados debidamente testados, sería una venta legítima, pero venden mucho más si los hacen pasar por nuevos.

Yo compré hace tiempo unos MOSFETs que se veían con patas largas y brillantes. Las patas no eran suyas, sino que se habían resoldado con soldadura fuerte.


----------



## micropepe

Compré este transistor, un 2n3055, en una tienda en mi ciudad, y no ha durado ni un asalto, lo he abierto y parece más falso que Judas... tiene un cristal minusculo tapado con silicona... creo haber visto en el foro imagenes de uno original y tienen un trozo de metal más grueso sobre el cristal.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Fogonazo

Ver el archivo adjunto 162626​¡ Extremadamente falso !


----------



## DOSMETROS

Da arcadas verlo  , hasta la silicona es falsa


----------



## micropepe

Lo que me fastidia es que lo compré en una tienda de confianza, a la que voy fisicamente, me imagino que ellos lo han comprado como bueno, no creo que me pongan pegas si les llevo el transistor destapado para devolverme el dinero, pero me fastidia que un transistor trucho ya se cuele hasta una tienda que es bastante profesional.

Saludos!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si son serios les estarías haciendo un favor !


----------



## tiago

micropepe dijo:


> Lo que me fastidia es que lo compré en una tienda de confianza, a la que voy fisicamente, me imagino que ellos lo han comprado como bueno, no creo que me pongan pegas si les llevo el transistor destapado para devolverme el dinero, pero me fastidia que un transistor trucho ya se cuele hasta una tienda que es bastante profesional.
> 
> Saludos!!!


Hay muchas tiendas que toda la vida han sido de confianza y que ahora compran cosas directamente a China, sin pasar por los proveedores habituales. Éstos sirven material garantizado, conozco un par de establecimientos de buena reputación, que lo hacen.
¿Te has desecho de la parte superior del transistor?, compara el lote con otro de los que tengan almacenados. Pero pídeles otra unidad antes de enseñar lo que tienes o te sacarán una pieza auténtica. 

Saludos.


----------



## bluescooker

Hola a todos,

Primero que nada deseo a todos los miembros del foro un muy feliz y exitoso 2018.

Respecto de los comentarios, acá en Chile también tenemos el mismo problema con los transistores falsificados, ya me ha sucedido con los 2N3055, TIP142,TIP147, 2N3771, 2N3773, MJ, etc. Acá está plagado de transistores ST falsificados.

En fin el tema es cuando los colocas en los circuitos no solo ellos se queman, sino que arrastran a otros componentes.
Hay que estar a buen resguardo y tratar de buscar proveedores confiables o en el peor de los casos tratar de obtenerlos desde el fabricante directamente aunque es más oneroso y toma mas tiempo que ir al boliche de la esquina a comprarlos, pero creo es la única manera de asegurar que tienes un buen componente en la mano.

Cordiales saludos para todos.


----------



## moonwalker

Estoy reparando un amplificador multicanal agregándole sus doce transistores pero el cliente al parecer compró puros C5200 y A1943 truchos ya que cuando coloco.los transistores de salida al circuito driver la tensión de +/- 40V baja a +/-15 y el.bombillo 
serie se enciende una barbaridad. Cuando los desconecto la tensión sube a su nivel normal y el bombillo serie se apaga. Desconfió ya de esos transistores porque ya verificado drivers y el resto de transistores pequeños y no hay corto ni fuga. Ya desconfio de esos transistores finales


----------



## blanko001

Revisa uno por uno que no esté en corto y al instalarlos que queden aislados del disipador. A ver una foto bien clara y le digo si son falsos... 

Saludos!


----------



## bluescooker

bluescooker dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Primero que nada deseo a todos los miembros del foro un muy feliz y exitoso 2018.
> 
> Respecto de los comentarios, acá en Chile también tenemos el mismo problema con los transistores falsificados, ya me ha sucedido con los 2N3055, TIP142,TIP147, 2N3771, 2N3773, MJ, etc. Acá está plagado de transistores ST falsificados.
> 
> En fin el tema es cuando los colocas en los circuitos no solo ellos se queman, sino que arrastran a otros componentes.
> Hay que estar a buen resguardo y tratar de buscar proveedores confiables o en el peor de los casos tratar de obtenerlos desde el fabricante directamente aunque es más oneroso y toma mas tiempo que ir al boliche de la esquina a comprarlos, pero creo es la única manera de asegurar que tienes un buen componente en la mano.
> 
> Cordiales saludos para todos.



Para los colegas que están en Chile, finalmente encontré semiconductores de buena calidad de marca ST, ellos están importando directamente de europa y no traen nada desde China.
Por si a alguien le sirve el dato, la empresa es HM Techtronic. Poseen página web y despachan vía Chilexpress a todo el país.

Saludos para todos.


----------



## micropepe

tiago dijo:


> Hay muchas tiendas que toda la vida han sido de confianza y que ahora compran cosas directamente a China, sin pasar por los proveedores habituales. Éstos sirven material garantizado, conozco un par de establecimientos de buena reputación, que lo hacen.
> ¿Te has desecho de la parte superior del transistor?, compara el lote con otro de los que tengan almacenados. Pero pídeles otra unidad antes de enseñar lo que tienes o te sacarán una pieza auténtica.
> 
> Saludos.



Les he comprado otro, ha durado un poquito más que el otro, pero ha cascado igual; sin embargo uno que tenía usado de hace tiempo, de algún equipo que desmonté, funciona perfectamente sin quemarse.

Este es el nuevo trucho:


----------



## tiago

No sabes la cantidad de problemas que he tenido con los 2N3055 falsos.
En una fuente de alimentación que monté, le puse sin saberlo transistores finales falsificados, se quemaron, y se me fué por delante un amplificador de RF.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Meza

micropepe dijo:


> Les he comprado otro, ha durado un poquito más que el otro, pero ha cascado igual; sin embargo uno que tenía usado de hace tiempo, de algún equipo que desmonté, funciona perfectamente sin quemarse.
> 
> 
> 
> Este es el nuevo trucho:





A ese se le ve bastante generosa la pastilla del transistor como para ser falso. ¿Te aseguraste de colocar pasta conductora de calor?

Saludos


----------



## micropepe

Daniel Meza dijo:


> A ese se le ve bastante generosa la pastilla del transistor como para ser falso. ¿Te aseguraste de colocar pasta conductora de calor?
> 
> Saludos




Le puse un aislante de silicona, yo tengo entendido que la pasta conductora se usa en contacto directo y con mica, pero que con el aislante de silicona no es necesario, quizás esté equivocado.

De todas formas, como dije, con un transistor recuperado de un aparato viejo y el mismo montaje de asilante de silicona, no se ha puesto en corto.

Gracias, un saludo!!!


----------



## bluescooker

micropepe dijo:


> Le puse un aislante de silicona, yo tengo entendido que la pasta conductora se usa en contacto directo y con mica, pero que con el aislante de silicona no es necesario, quizás esté equivocado.
> 
> De todas formas, como dije, con un transistor recuperado de un aparato viejo y el mismo montaje de asilante de silicona, no se ha puesto en corto.
> 
> Gracias, un saludo!!!



Hola µPepe,

Los aislantes de silicona funcionan bien cuando los transistores no calientan en demasía, sin embargo si los transistores que estás utilizando calientan mucho lo mejor es utilizar los aislantes de mica y la pasta disipadora, esa combinacion es superior a los aislantes de silicona.

Saludos cordiales,


----------



## micropepe

bluescooker dijo:


> Hola µPepe,
> 
> Los aislantes de silicona funcionan bien cuando los transistores no calientan en demasía, sin embargo si los transistores que estás utilizando calientan mucho lo mejor es utilizar los aislantes de mica y la pasta disipadora, esa combinacion es superior a los aislantes de silicona.
> 
> Saludos cordiales,



De acuerdo, probaré así. Una cosa, los aislantes cerámicos ¿que tal son? nunca los he usado.

Gracias, un saludo!!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes

micropepe dijo:


> De acuerdo, probaré así. Una cosa, los aislantes cerámicos ¿que tal son? nunca los he usado.
> 
> Gracias, un saludo!!!


Ayslantes Ceramicos son de uso profisional (prolijo), muy buenos , raros y caros .
Hay que tener cuidado ao manusearlos porque son fragiles , no soportan mucha fuerza y trican con cierta facilidad , nin soportan golpes y si trican tal cual cualquer ceramica.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## pandacba

tiago dijo:


> No sabes la cantidad de problemas que he tenido con los 2N3055 falsos.
> En una fuente de alimentación que monté, le puse sin saberlo transistores finales falsificados, se quemaron, y se me fué por delante un amplificador de RF.
> 
> Saludos.


Fuente  sin protección por rotura de los transistores??? ya sea SCR que rompe el fusible o relevo que corte todo.....







micropepe dijo:


> De acuerdo, probaré así. Una cosa, los aislantes cerámicos ¿que tal son? nunca los he usado.
> 
> Gracias, un saludo!!!


A veces es más fácil aislar el disipador y poner directemente el/los Tr/s sobre el disipador para una mejor disipación


----------



## bluescooker

pandacba dijo:


> Fuente  sin protección por rotura de los transistores??? ya sea SCR que rompe el fusible o relevo que corte todo.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A veces es más fácil aislar el disipador y poner directemente el/los Tr/s sobre el disipador para una mejor disipación



Esa es una posibilidad, pero es peligroso tener un disipador "vivo", eso lo he visto en varios amplificadores, pero en en este caso no recomiendo hacerlo.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## tiago

pandacba dijo:


> Fuente  sin protección por rotura de los transistores??? ya sea SCR que rompe el fusible o relevo que corte todo.....



Pues si, ese tipo de fuente, si. 

Salút.


----------



## SKYFALL

moonwalker dijo:


> Estoy reparando un amplificador multicanal agregándole sus doce transistores pero el cliente al parecer compró puros C5200 y A1943 truchos ya que cuando coloco.los transistores de salida al circuito driver la tensión de +/- 40V baja a +/-15 y el.bombillo
> serie se enciende una barbaridad. Cuando los desconecto la tensión sube a su nivel normal y el bombillo serie se apaga. Desconfió ya de esos transistores porque ya verificado drivers y el resto de transistores pequeños y no hay corto ni fuga. Ya desconfio de esos transistores finales



Al cliente no se le puede dar una tarea tan importante como la de comprar semiconductores, el mercado esta minado de falsificaciones.

Ahora si la cuestion es desconfianza de parte del cliente porque el mismo creé se le este cobrando mucho por los repuestos, pues se le muestra la factura y se le devuelven los repuestos cambiados, el 80% del exito en una reparacion viene de la calidad de los repuestos cambiados.


----------



## micropepe

Bueno, probé a poner aislante de mica y pasta termica, y parece ser que no se queman.

En cuanto a los aislantes cerámicos, mejor no los pruebo, seguro que un apretón un poco mayor de un lado del transistor, que del otro, y casca...

Gracias!!! Un saludo.


----------



## bluescooker

micropepe dijo:


> Bueno, probé a poner aislante de mica y pasta termica, y parece ser que no se queman.
> 
> En cuanto a los aislantes cerámicos, mejor no los pruebo, seguro que un apretón un poco mayor de un lado del transistor, que del otro, y casca...
> 
> Gracias!!! Un saludo.



µPepe,

Me alegra saber que lograste solucionar el problema.

Felicitaciones.


----------



## peperc

miren esto :






minuto 6 : 35 

desarman baterias de power bank y son falsas, estan llenas de arena !!!!!


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

El que duren mucho menos de lo que dicen, lo tenía claro pero no me imaginaba lo de la arena 
Ahora entiendo que las baterías, estando desconectadas, alejadas del movil, sigan hinchándose.

Lo mejor los comentarios, contando el número de estafadores


----------



## Daniel Lopes

!Hola a todos ,ya ouir decir que los Chinos falsifican de todo , hasta huevos de galiña !.    

Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## antoito

Curiosidad vista en una página de electrónica polaca.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Condensados de 10.000 microfaradios y 63 voltios......... Todo se andará...........


----------



## miglo

Aqui otra prueba, pero con matizes, por que digo esto?, por que la caratula, en el fondo no miente, aunque si miente.

Indica para 25A y de 24 a 380AC, lo logico es, como es mi caso, comprarlo para usarlo en 230AC, pero que sentido tiene ponerlo para 380AC si usa un BTA-16?.

Mi idea era usarlo para un calefactor de 2200W, menos mal que compre 2, uno para usarlo y el otro para destriparlo, pues mira que sorpresa me llevado.


----------



## DOSMETROS

16 A 800 V . . . Ponelos en paralelo  muajajaja y verlos explotar-cortocircuitar de a uno !


----------



## SKYFALL

antoito dijo:


> Curiosidad vista en una página de electrónica polaca.Ver el archivo adjunto 164792



Al menos el condensador pequeño azul es marca Rubycon, de menor capacidad pero muy buena calidad.


----------



## jestrada8

buenas amigos lectores yo les recomiendo utilizar los 2sc3858, soy de Venezuela y los compro en Colombia salen buenísimos y los adapto a la mayoría de los circuitos


----------



## KompressoR

Una mancha más al tigre no le hace!!
Acá les van 2n3055 y tip3055, volando con Ic=1.2A
Comprados en Córdoba capital - Argentina en la casa con nombre en honor a "ºC". Bueno, aviso para los despistados como yo..


----------



## pandacba

Si necesitas buenos transistores compralos en Cita electrónica


----------



## KompressoR

pandacba dijo:


> Si necesitas buenos transistores compralos en Cita electrónica



Te iba a mandar mensaje personal para preguntarte. Me imagine que me podías recomendar un buen lugar. Gracias!!


----------



## flaco-urbano

Realmente son muchos los componentes falsificados de mala calidad que se venden en locales o por internet, y que muchas veces terminan empeorando el estado del artefacto que estamos reparando.

Les quiero preguntar por *→ este comercio* ¿creen que es una buena opción este vendedor?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

flaco-urbano dijo:


> Les quiero preguntar por *→ este comercio* ¿creen que es una buena opción este vendedor?


No sé ahora, pero siempre fueron gente *MUY *responsable. Yo compré ahí muchas veces cuando trabajaba en la CABA y todos los componentes siempre fueron de primera línea (transistores de potencia, PICs, memorias, displays LCD, etc), lo mismo que las compras que les hice por MercadoLibre.
Sé que hace un tiempo largo dejaron de comercializar transistores de potencia y otros componentes similares, por lo que había que comprar en ELKO (que ahora solo es mayorista pero tiene una "pata" que vende minorista y no recuerdo como se llama), pero no sé si en la actualidad mantienen esa postura o no.
De todas formas hay que ver que es lo que traen ahora, por que veo en el catálogo que tienen unos MJ15003/4 con un Hfe entre 25 y *150* y unos MJ15015/16 con un Hfe entre 25 y *842*. EL ultimo tiene pinta de error de "tipeo", pero el primero no...


----------



## pandacba

En ese comercio es cierto el material es de primera, son representantes de Farrell
Eso si los precios también son de primera, he comprado en la casa de Bs As y en la que hay en Córdoba, transistores de potencia diría que nada, pero se los podes pedir por Farnell, sale caro pero son originales y no se si tan caro si entras a poner y romper cuando menos acordas has gastado más que uno original carito
Otro lugar que tienen buen magerial es en GM Electrónica.
Elko se transformo digaos en Arrow Argentina


----------



## cancerverus266

para los que viven el la ciudad de mexico en la medida de lo posible eviten comprar en ag electronica ya que la mayoría de los semiconductores no son de buena calidad compre por ultima vez un tc9213 que me trajo dando vueltas como loco hasta que conseguí uno usado de otro equipo y santo remedio al problema final que tenia (el primero era metida de pata mía jejejeje).
en sgemx están todavía decentes los semiconductores salvo un regulador de 5V que me daba 5.9 de ahí en adelante no he tenido problemas con los semiconductores incluidos los pocos stk que les quedan.
eso si nunca fiarse mas vale ser precavidos siempre
suerte en sus compras


----------



## MBruno

de un equipo de audio que ya habia sido reparado.. notar que dice TOSIHBA


----------



## MBruno

pandacba dijo:


> Si necesitas buenos transistores compralos en Cita electrónica


Buenas tardes, hoy llame a Cita Electronica averiguando precio de transistores, de C5200 me dijo que $95 y de c5198 $80. Le pregunte si eran originales Toshiba y me dijo que si, pero la verdad es que el precio no me termina de cerrar, me parece que para ser autenticos estan baratos. Tenes alguna experiencia?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Me parece que Toshiba no fabrica mas transistores


----------



## MBruno

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Me parece que Toshiba no fabrica mas transistores


He visto en ML que venden el c5200 comprado en digikey, y se ve que ese si es original, pero sale $650 el par (con el complementario)  y por eso desconfio del precio que me pasaron. Igualmente sabrias decirme algun reemplazo al C5198 o un NPN de ese tipo que te haya funcionado mas decente que lo que se consigue? Porque tambien pense en ir a Electrocomponentes pero lei mas arriba que ya tampoco tienen transistores de potencia.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos , tiendas Norte Americanas ( DigiKey , Farnell , Mouser , etc.....) seguramente venden conponentes idoneos , eso porque por eses pagos la pirataria NO se cria.
Todavia la basura China viene aca para nosotros (America do Sur).
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## channini

Comprados de tiendas chinas la verdad no se donde encontrar original que sea accesible creo en mi pais es muy dificil


----------



## SKYFALL

Compra en linea en Mouser Electronics, un poco mas costoso pero 100% originales


----------



## JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL

Hace unos años la agencia tributaria en colaboracion con la guardia civil incautaron un contenedor de mercacias de china y se encontraron entre otras cosas un filtro falsificado para una central nuclear.
Estos chinos no tienen consideracion de ninguna clase y se atreven con lo que sea. les da igual las consecuencias que puedan tener vender piezas falsas que no pasan el mas minimo control de calidad.


----------



## ricbevi

Si fabrican Arroz falso, imagínate cual sera el limite.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Me vendieron una china falsa  . . .  de plástico , inflable


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Me vendieron una china falsa  . . . de plástico , inflable


Horacio la que me vendieron a mí ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ Venía con la boca cerrada ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS




----------



## Daniel Lopes

ricbevi dijo:


> Si fabrican Arroz falso, imagínate cual sera el limite.


Ya escuche decir que los Chinos falsifican hasta huevos de Galiña , jajajajajaja
Att,
Daniel Lopes


----------



## AlbertoElGrande

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Horacio la que me vendieron a mí ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ Venía con la boca cerrada ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡



¿Le pediste 're-clamaciones'?


----------



## blanko001

Hola, "capturados" éstos sospechosos  que se hacen pasar por IRF740. El de la mitad en la fotografía es el más pirata, porque imita ser del fabricante International Rectifier (ahora Infineon). Los de los lados son los llamados "genericos" de diversos fabricantes chinos.


----------



## moonwalker

blanko001 dijo:


> Hola, "capturados" éstos sospechosos  que se hacen pasar por IRF740. El de la mitad en la fotografía es el más pirata, porque imita ser del fabricante International Rectifier (ahora Infineon). Los de los lados son los llamados "genericos" de diversos fabricantes chinos.


Blankoo01; yo pasé disgustos con una fuente DC con LM723 que usaba 2N3055.  Obtuve dos de esos y en un instante el transistor se volaba. Realmente como abundan transistores falsos por todos lados.


----------



## blanko001

moonwalker dijo:


> Blankoo01; yo pasé disgustos con una fuente DC con LM723 que usaba 2N3055.  Obtuve dos de esos y en un instante el transistor se volaba. Realmente como abundan transistores falsos por todos lados.


En efecto, son una plaga. A mi no me da tanto enfado siempre y cuando tengan el logo de una empresa china que frabrique semiconductores, son los llamados "genericos"; me da enojo  ver logos de empresas reconocidas y mal serigrafiados. Revisando hojas de datos algunas veces me he topado con muchos genericos que son de empresas chinas bien constituidas que fabrican ciertas referencias de transistores de uso masivo. Dichos genericos los tolero en última instancia. No sé hasta que punto esas empresas tienen permisos de fabricarlos, incluso algunos se quedaron con el mercado de los llamados obsoletos; que son las referencias "de toda la vida".
Un saludo.


----------



## moonwalker

blanko001 dijo:


> En efecto, son una plaga. A mi no me da tanto enfado siempre y cuando tengan el logo de una empresa china que frabrique semiconductores, son los llamados "genericos"; me da enojo  ver logos de empresas reconocidas y mal serigrafiados. Revisando hojas de datos algunas veces me he topado con muchos genericos que son de empresas chinas bien constituidas que fabrican ciertas referencias de transistores de uso masivo. Dichos genericos los tolero en última instancia. No sé hasta que punto esas empresas tienen permisos de fabricarlos, incluso algunos se quedaron con el mercado de los llamados obsoletos; que son las referencias "de toda la vida".
> Un saludo.


Yo siempre me he preguntado algo colega; ¿Por qué las empresas, por citar una: Sanken, permiten que los chinos falsifiquen en gran extremo y aún que usen el nombre de sus compañías? ¿están en sociedad con los falsificadores? Saludos Blanko001


----------



## blanko001

moonwalker dijo:


> Yo siempre me he preguntado algo colega; ¿Por qué las empresas, por citar una: Sanken, permiten que los chinos falsifiquen en gran extremo y aún que usen el nombre de sus compañías? ¿están en sociedad con los falsificadores? Saludos Blanko001



No creo que permitan, la calidad de los Sanken y los Toshiba (ambos japoneses) es muy recodiciada especialmente en audio, eso hace que muchas personas alrededor del mundo deseen implementar sus proyectos con dichas marcas. Lastimosamente, por ello son objeto de falsificación, para inundar los mercados del mundo y "vender plomo a precio de oro".

Conozco algunos casos de fabricantes chinos, taiwaneses y coreanos que fabrican genericos de buena calidad bajo su nombre y logo, pero de semiconductores descontinuados o en fin de linea de producción; no se si ellos pagaron algo o acordaron con el fabricante original para seguir con la producción (pero no creo). Un ejemplo de lo anterior, son los reconocidos 2SD1047/2SB817 de Sanyo, que al fin de producción otras empresas menos conocidas siguieron con su producción como la MOSPEC semiconductor de Taiwan. Sin lugar a dudas son muy buenos fabricantes de genericos.

En algunos casos un mismo semiconductor fue y es fabricado por diversos "grandes" de la electrónica, un ejemplo es el 2N3055 que se halló en casi todas las marcas conocidas actuales y las que se fueron. También es muy falsificado. Un ejemplo algo más actual, es la famosa pareja 2SC5200/2SA1943 de Toshiba que una empresa de renombre como Fairchild continuó con la fabricación del mismo bajo dos nomenclaturas, la conocida y la que propiamente ellos le dieron; además, aumentaron en 2 amperios de 15A a 17A la corriente máxima de colector. Hace unos dos años compré directamente a Fairchild en USA un par de docenas y fue una excelente adquisición.

Un saludo.

PD: hojas de datos de ejemplo en los enlaces


----------



## moonwalker

blanko001 dijo:


> No creo que permitan, la calidad de los Sanken y los Toshiba (ambos japoneses) es muy recodiciada especialmente en audio, eso hace que muchas personas alrededor del mundo deseen implementar sus proyectos con dichas marcas. Lastimosamente, por ello son objeto de falsificación, para inundar los mercados del mundo y "vender plomo a precio de oro".
> 
> Conozco algunos casos de fabricantes chinos, taiwaneses y coreanos que fabrican genericos de buena calidad bajo su nombre y logo, pero de semiconductores descontinuados o en fin de linea de producción; no se si ellos pagaron algo o acordaron con el fabricante original para seguir con la producción (pero no creo). Un ejemplo de lo anterior, son los reconocidos 2SD1047/2SB817 de Sanyo, que al fin de producción otras empresas menos conocidas siguieron con su producción como la MOSPEC semiconductor de Taiwan. Sin lugar a dudas son muy buenos fabricantes de genericos.
> 
> En algunos casos un mismo semiconductor fue y es fabricado por diversos "grandes" de la electrónica, un ejemplo es el 2N3055 que se halló en casi todas las marcas conocidas actuales y las que se fueron. También es muy falsificado. Un ejemplo algo más actual, es la famosa pareja 2SC5200/2SA1943 de Toshiba que una empresa de renombre como Fairchild continuó con la fabricación del mismo bajo dos nomenclaturas, la conocida y la que propiamente ellos le dieron; además, aumentaron en 2 amperios de 15A a 17A la corriente máxima de colector. Hace unos dos años compré directamente a Fairchild en USA un par de docenas y fue una excelente adquisición.
> 
> Un saludo.
> 
> PD: hojas de datos de ejemplo en los enlaces


Qué excelente colega Blanko001. Particularmente trabajo mucho con estos transistores C5200 y complementos y los he probado con un circuito que una vez me sugirieron no sé quién, y realmente pasaron la prueba. Aquí en Barranquilla venden dos 2N3055, uno que cuesta 5.000 pesos (hace dos años) y uno que cuesta 20.000; no sé si allá en tu ciudad también tengan el mismo tema respecto a estos transistores, me gustaría saber. Saludos.


----------



## blanko001

moonwalker dijo:


> Qué excelente colega Blanko001. Particularmente trabajo mucho con estos transistores C5200 y complementos y los he probado con un circuito que una vez me sugirieron no sé quién, y realmente pasaron la prueba. Aquí en Barranquilla venden dos 2N3055, uno que cuesta 5.000 pesos (hace dos años) y uno que cuesta 20.000; no sé si allá en tu ciudad también tengan el mismo tema respecto a estos transistores, me gustaría saber. Saludos.



Bueno... hay un día que se debía hablar de ésto y es hoy jajajaja. Acompañenme a ver esta triste historia:

Era 2003 cuando decidí comprar un transistor 2N3055 para un proyecto; recuerdo que sobre su encapsulado metálico TO-3 tenía el logo de Toshiba y todo... En ese entonces, ni pensaba en las falsificaciones, de hecho pocos semiconductores había hecho volar. Llegué a la casa, soldé un par de cables y atornillé otro a su colector; monté en el protoboard; alimenté el circuito y a los pocos segundos escuché como se quemaba el chip interno. Pensé que todo estaba mal conectado y revisé mil veces más.
Al día siguiente compré 2 más (por si acaso). Conecté y funcionó sin problemas, decidí probar el otro... y duró unos 5 minutos antes de "volar". Noté que ambos eran Toshiba, pero el que no se quemó parecía mucho más prolijo y una serigrafía distinta. No quería quedar con la duda y un tercer día fuí a la tienda y expliqué el comportamiento que había tenido; el encargado me dijo que había unos antiguos y unos nuevos mezclados; por ello al ser de lotes distintos tenían serigrafía diferente. El dueño estaba presente y se acercó con la caja donde se encontraban y me dijo que esos transistores son algo robustos y no debieron quemarse así de rápido. Revisamos y efectivamente pusimos a un lado algunos que eran los antiguos (los que no se quemaban) y al otro los nuevos. Automáticamente el dueño dijo las palabras mágicas: _*esos son falsos*_ y voy a llamar al proveedor. En ese momento, supe con lo que tenía que lidiar el resto de la vida (piratas, falsos, truchos, etc). Me preguntó si quería el dinero o dos de los originales. Le pedí los originales (quería probarlos). Actualmente en 2019, aún conservo uno de ellos para pruebas y montajes rápidos.

Desde entonces soy muy quisquilloso con los semiconductores especialmente, soy de los que revisa transistor por transistor antes de salir de la tienda o voy de tienda en tienda. El único motivo que me haría comprar algo como "regular" es que lo necesite rápido o que definitivamente no hay en otras tiendas locales. Siempre intento adquirirlos de los fabricantes en el exterior directamente en la medida de lo posible (mirando también si es necesario invertir por una pieza que incluso uno falso haría sin problema). También conozco un par de proveedores de compras online a nivel nacional que solo venden productos originales a la fecha de hoy y doy fé.

Por otra parte, contestando más a su pregunta, en mi ciudad también ofrecen diversas calidades de algunos semiconductores. He visto los 2SC5200 en 4500 pesos, llegan a montones aún cuando sabemos que no los fabrica mas Toshiba. En algunos sitios tienen el descaro que originales, genericos y falsos valen lo mismo. En otros le dicen el original cuesta tanto y el generico tanto. Les llaman genericos hasta a las falsificaciones, en últimas hasta ellos son engañados.

Un saludo.


----------



## moonwalker

blanko001 dijo:


> Bueno... hay un día que se debía hablar de ésto y es hoy jajajaja. Acompañenme a ver esta triste historia:
> 
> Era 2003 cuando decidí comprar un transistor 2N3055 para un proyecto; recuerdo que sobre su encapsulado metálico TO-3 tenía el logo de Toshiba y todo... En ese entonces, ni pensaba en las falsificaciones, de hecho pocos semiconductores había hecho volar. Llegué a la casa, soldé un par de cables y atornillé otro a su colector; monté en el protoboard; alimenté el circuito y a los pocos segundos escuché como se quemaba el chip interno. Pensé que todo estaba mal conectado y revisé mil veces más.
> Al día siguiente compré 2 más (por si acaso). Conecté y funcionó sin problemas, decidí probar el otro... y duró unos 5 minutos antes de "volar". Noté que ambos eran Toshiba, pero el que no se quemó parecía mucho más prolijo y una serigrafía distinta. No quería quedar con la duda y un tercer día fuí a la tienda y expliqué el comportamiento que había tenido; el encargado me dijo que había unos antiguos y unos nuevos mezclados; por ello al ser de lotes distintos tenían serigrafía diferente. El dueño estaba presente y se acercó con la caja donde se encontraban y me dijo que esos transistores son algo robustos y no debieron quemarse así de rápido. Revisamos y efectivamente pusimos a un lado algunos que eran los antiguos (los que no se quemaban) y al otro los nuevos. Automáticamente el dueño dijo las palabras mágicas: _*esos son falsos*_ y voy a llamar al proveedor. En ese momento, supe con lo que tenía que lidiar el resto de la vida (piratas, falsos, truchos, etc). Me preguntó si quería el dinero o dos de los originales. Le pedí los originales (quería probarlos). Actualmente en 2019, aún conservo uno de ellos para pruebas y montajes rápidos.
> 
> Desde entonces soy muy quisquilloso con los semiconductores especialmente, soy de los que revisa transistor por transistor antes de salir de la tienda o voy de tienda en tienda. El único motivo que me haría comprar algo como "regular" es que lo necesite rápido o que definitivamente no hay en otras tiendas locales. Siempre intento adquirirlos de los fabricantes en el exterior directamente en la medida de lo posible (mirando también si es necesario invertir por una pieza que incluso uno falso haría sin problema). También conozco un par de proveedores de compras online a nivel nacional que solo venden productos originales a la fecha de hoy y doy fé.
> 
> Por otra parte, contestando más a su pregunta, en mi ciudad también ofrecen diversas calidades de algunos semiconductores. He visto los 2SC5200 en 4500 pesos, llegan a montones aún cuando sabemos que no los fabrica mas Toshiba. En algunos sitios tienen el descaro que originales, genericos y falsos valen lo mismo. En otros le dicen el original cuesta tanto y el generico tanto. Les llaman genericos hasta a las falsificaciones, en últimas hasta ellos son engañados.
> 
> Un saludo.


Qué buena anécdota Blanko jajaja. Pues por el caso de los C5200, venden por aquí al mismo precio que tú me dijiste 4.500 pesos (dicen Toshiba) los he sometido a algunas pruebas rigurosas y hasta ahora no me han fallado. También tenía otros C5200 de otro precio más elevado que por supuesto eran mejores. Ahora estos que venden por aquí a 5.000 pesos son copias buenas o copias de medio pelo?? Hasta ahora he experimentado y no me han dejado mal. Ahora los C3858 y complementos sí ofrecen de dos precios, el precio lógicamente del trucho es mucho menor respecto al original y el vendedor sin tanto rodeo pregunta que cual uno desea jajajaja.


----------



## blanko001

moonwalker dijo:


> Qué buena anécdota Blanko jajaja. Pues por el caso de los C5200, venden por aquí al mismo precio que tú me dijiste 4.500 pesos (dicen Toshiba) los he sometido a algunas pruebas rigurosas y hasta ahora no me han fallado. También tenía otros C5200 de otro precio más elevado que por supuesto eran mejores. Ahora estos que venden por aquí a 5.000 pesos son copias buenas o copias de medio pelo?? Hasta ahora he experimentado y no me han dejado mal. Ahora los C3858 y complementos sí ofrecen de dos precios, el precio lógicamente del trucho es mucho menor respecto al original y el vendedor sin tanto rodeo pregunta que cual uno desea jajajaja.



No sabría decirle que calidad tienen los que consigue allá, pero si funcionan sin problemas debe ser un fabricante pirata que hace su mejor intento jajajaja. Los 2SC3858 y 2SA1494 los he visto a precios astronómicos y sin saber si sean falsos, mejor los evito... no necesito las potencias requeridas (ni mis vicenos lo toleran) en la costa norte de Colombia jajajaja.


----------



## nuk

y si, por aquí perú los 2SC5200 están como 3 dolares USD el par con el logo de toshiba y todo y los "originales" a 8 dolares y el comercio aquí también lo denominan genéricos.

miren el nivel de falsificación de este amplificador


----------



## blanko001

Me asombra el grado de deshonestidad con ese amplificador, me fijé hasta en la calculadora, también imitaba ser CASIO, véase minuto 20 jajaja.


----------



## Scooter

Me da la sensación que a las tiendas de electrónica en ocasiones llegaban restos de series o cosas así.
La calidad era muy fluctuante y cada remesa era de su padre y de su madre.
Se dio el caso de circuitos que funcionaban al 100% frente a ruidos eléctricos, e intercambiando integrados aparentemente idénticos sencillamente no funcionaba.
Nuevos de la tienda todos.


----------



## blanko001

Scooter dijo:


> Me da la sensación que a las tiendas de electrónica en ocasiones llegaban restos de series o cosas así.
> La calidad era muy fluctuante y cada remesa era de su padre y de su madre.
> Se dio el caso de circuitos que funcionaban al 100% frente a ruidos eléctricos, e intercambiando integrados aparentemente idénticos sencillamente no funcionaba.
> Nuevos de la tienda todos.


Me recuerda un "bendito" LF351 que compré como 5 veces y siempre se quemaba al instante... No soportaba +15/-15 Voltios, era refalso. Busqué un TL071 y "santo remedio"
Un saludo


----------



## Daniel Lopes

nuk dijo:


> y si, por aquí perú los 2SC5200 están como 3 dolares USD el par con el logo de toshiba y todo y los "originales" a 8 dolares y el comercio aquí también lo denominan genéricos.
> 
> miren el nivel de falsificación de este amplificador


!Jajajajajajaja si jo precisase de un amplificador retrucho ese NO sirve , sinplesmente excede!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## moonwalker

Tengo pensado para la próxima fuente dc variable que voy a armar en base a un LM723, es comprar el 2N3055 que cuesta 20 mil pesos colombianos; me dicen los vendedores que es el mejor. Tengo una construida con LM350K pero me causa espina ese integrado ya que cuando lo tengo próximo a 2 amperios, el voltaje decae en un gran porcentaje por lo que me parece trucho. Lo tengo bien refrigerado no excediendo ningún parámetro. Cualquier cosa, estos chinos falsifican.


----------



## blanko001

moonwalker dijo:


> Tengo pensado para la próxima fuente dc variable que voy a armar en base a un LM723, es comprar el 2N3055 que cuesta 20 mil pesos colombianos; me dicen los vendedores que es el mejor. Tengo una construida con LM350K pero me causa espina ese integrado ya que cuando lo tengo próximo a 2 amperios, el voltaje decae en un gran porcentaje por lo que me parece trucho. Lo tengo bien refrigerado no excediendo ningún parámetro. Cualquier cosa, estos chinos falsifican.



Igual 20K pesos me parece mucho así sea original, son 6 dólares de hoy. Lo mismo lo puedes hacer con un 2SC5200 que también maneja 15 amperios o un TIP35 que maneja hasta 25A. Pueden funcionar un gran número de referencias, solo cambia el encapsulado. No pierde nada con probar, estoy seguro que en el "cajón" del desastre debe tener guardado un buen transistor.
Un saludo.
PD: De referencia para los compañeros del foro, una cerveza regular en Colombia de 330cc cuesta entre 1800 y 2000 pesos. Esa es nuestra tasa de cambio jajajaja


----------



## moonwalker

blanko001 dijo:


> Igual 20K pesos me parece mucho así sea original, son 6 dólares de hoy. Lo mismo lo puedes hacer con un 2SC5200 que también maneja 15 amperios o un TIP35 que maneja hasta 25A. Pueden funcionar un gran número de referencias, solo cambia el encapsulado. No pierde nada con probar, estoy seguro que en el "cajón" del desastre debe tener guardado un buen transistor.
> Un saludo.
> PD: De referencia para los compañeros del foro, una cerveza regular en Colombia de 330cc cuesta entre 1800 y 2000 pesos. Esa es nuestra tasa de cambio jajajaja


Mi colega Blanko,tienes la razón.. fíjate tengo unos c5200 los cuales puedo usar como transitores volante para algún integrado regulador. No lo he probado porque pensé que dicho transistor tenía limitaciones a la hora de regular en una fuente DC.. alguien me dijo que éstos (C5200) si bien cumplían con los parámetros eléctricos, no eran los recomendados como para regulación de una fuente de poder por ejemplo con LM723 o un LM317. Qué opinas de eso? Sí, aquí venden el 2N3055 bueno en 20Mil pesos.


----------



## blanko001

moonwalker dijo:


> Mi colega Blanko,tienes la razón.. fíjate tengo unos c5200 los cuales puedo usar como transitores volante para algún integrado regulador. No lo he probado porque pensé que dicho transistor tenía limitaciones a la hora de regular en una fuente DC.. alguien me dijo que éstos (C5200) si bien cumplían con los parámetros eléctricos, no eran los recomendados como para regulación de una fuente de poder por ejemplo con LM723 o un LM317. Qué opinas de eso? Sí, aquí venden el 2N3055 bueno en 20Mil pesos.



Creo que rozamos el Off topic. Pero he visto el 2SC5200 como regulador junto al LM723 (y otras variantes). Teoricamente no debería tener problemas... 
Por ejemplo revisa esto que lleva a esto:


----------



## moonwalker

blanko001 dijo:


> Creo que rozamos el Off topic. Pero he visto el 2SC5200 como regulador junto al LM723 (y otras variantes). Teoricamente no debería tener problemas...
> Por ejemplo revisa esto que lleva a esto:


Excelente Blanko001. Ya no teniendo más limitaciones acerca de transistores TO-3 falsos para culminar proyectos, usaré definitivamente ese transistor C5200 ya que los que uso si bien no son enteramente originales, son copias buenas porque los he sometido a pruebas y han salido bien. Gracias, buscaré ese tema.


----------



## heidyvanesa19

Yo creo que ya ni las resistencias de cemento se salvan... Miren bien esta Foto:
No se que ganan con hacer esto... Ahora le toca a las resistencias


----------



## blanko001

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Yo creo que ya ni las resistencias de cemento se salvan... Miren bien esta Foto:
> No se que ganan con hacer esto... Ahora le toca a las resistencias
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 181472


Terrible... componentes que uno no creería por su precio tan bajo. Así no se puede


----------



## moonwalker

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Yo creo que ya ni las resistencias de cemento se salvan... Miren bien esta Foto:
> No se que ganan con hacer esto... Ahora le toca a las resistencias
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 181472


No sé qué tan cierto era la foto pero también vi un condensador de 10.000uF que internamente tenía un condensador de 2200uF o 3300uf no recuerdo dónde lo ví.


----------



## blanko001

moonwalker dijo:


> No sé qué tan cierto era la foto pero también vi un condensador de 10.000uF que internamente tenía un condensador de 2200uF o 3300uf no recuerdo dónde lo ví.


Sí compadre, eso es más común porque los capacitores de 10.000uF tienen un precio considerable, es tentador para los estafadores. Pero una resistencia que cuesta un pelo de gato por otra que cuesta otro pelo de gato. Creo que más trabajo hay en introducir una resistencia de 2W en un encapsulado de 5W.  Eso me enoja porque son componentes que uno confia mucho... son tradicion en nuestros circuitos.
Un saludo


----------



## moonwalker

blanko001 dijo:


> Sí compadre, eso es más común porque los capacitores de 10.000uF tienen un precio considerable, es tentador para los estafadores. Pero una resistencia que cuesta un pelo de gato por otra que cuesta otro pelo de gato. Creo que más trabajo hay en introducir una resistencia de 2W en un encapsulado de 5W.  Eso me enoja porque son componentes que uno confia mucho... son tradicion en nuestros circuitos.
> Un saludo


Así es Colega.. respecto a los integrados y transistores, alguien dijo que deberia de haber una ley que regulase la piratería de los mismos. Blanko001, pienso yo que los fabricantes genuinos de semiconductores deberían conocer esos puntos donde fabrican o copian  sus componentes. O sí sabrían y luchan contra la piratería pero ocurre que es imposible luchar contra el flagelo. Como un primo que tiene una editorial pero pasa que le falsifican sus libros y por más bajé denuncie, todavía siguen copias falsas de sus libros.


----------



## blanko001

moonwalker dijo:


> Así es Colega.. respecto a los integrados y transistores, alguien dijo que deberia de haber una ley que regulase la piratería de los mismos. Blanko001, pienso yo que los fabricantes genuinos de semiconductores deberían conocer esos puntos donde fabrican o copian  sus componentes. O sí sabrían y luchan contra la piratería pero ocurre que es imposible luchar contra el flagelo. Como un primo que tiene una editorial pero pasa que le falsifican sus libros y por más bajé denuncie, todavía siguen copias falsas de sus libros.



El problema es que muy difícilmente se puede controlar un mercado así; hay miles de "empresas" fabricando constantemente las falsificaciones. En parte, algo se puede mitigar el fenómeno cuando expresamos el desagrado en las tiendas o preferimos ciertos proveedores; nosotros en gran medida exigimos o permitimos. La primera vez se nos engaña, la segunda nos engañamos.
Saludos.


----------



## moonwalker

blanko001 dijo:


> El problema es que muy difícilmente se puede controlar un mercado así; hay miles de "empresas" fabricando constantemente las falsificaciones. En parte, algo se puede mitigar el fenómeno cuando expresamos el desagrado en las tiendas o preferimos ciertos proveedores; nosotros en gran medida exigimos o permitimos. La primera vez se nos engaña, la segunda nos engañamos.
> Saludos.


Así mismo Blanko001 también parte de la lucha corresponde por decirlo así a nosotros. Por mi parte ya debo buscar proveedores para encargar componentes sea aquí o en el exterior. Estoy crudo en eso. Saludos.


----------



## Agustinw

Cuidado con DICOMSE

Me voy a poner en campaña para encontrar un proveedor confiable en Aliexpress porque acá en Argentina o es trucho o te rompen con el precio... y de EEUU imposible importar, no tienen envíos economicos

En cuanto a DICOMSE les compré por ML, ahora tengo abierto reclamo, voy a ver que responden... Si se lavan las manos me voy a ocupar de mostrar por todo internet lo que me vendieron.


----------



## blanko001

Agustinw dijo:


> Cuidado con DICOMSE
> 
> Me voy a poner en campaña para encontrar un proveedor confiable en Aliexpress porque acá en Argentina o es trucho o te rompen con el precio... y de EEUU imposible importar, no tienen envíos economicos
> 
> En cuanto a DICOMSE les compré por ML, ahora tengo abierto reclamo, voy a ver que responden... Si se lavan las manos me voy a ocupar de mostrar por todo internet lo que me vendieron.


Y me imagino el precio que pagaste por ellos, no son económicos. Eso realmente es estafar. Muy triste


----------



## Agustinw

blanko001 dijo:


> Y me imagino el precio que pagaste por ellos, no son económicos. Eso realmente es estafar. Muy triste


Me respondieron el reclamo de ML, aceptarán la devolución pero la respuesta que me dieron fue... nivel de caradurismo que tienen son de 4ta

"REALMENTE NO TENES LIMITES...tengo 50 años de gremio para ver que alguien nos hable asi, sin codigos. "

JAJAJA te venden esa porquería diciendo que son "buenos y de ON" y hablan de tener codigos

Zafé por haber comprado a través de ML

Ah y mi respuesta fue:
"
No tener codigos es responder en las preguntas de ML que sus productos son buenos y  originales.
¿Usted es consciente de los dolores de cabeza que genera que se te pongan en corto los transistores en una etapa de salida porque alguien con "50 años en el gremio" se pone a vender sin realizar un mínimo control de calidad...
Sabe perfectamente que quienes vamos a buscar estos TR de potencia estamos manejando voltajes y corrientes elevadas donde un corto te vuela todo el PCB.

No se venga a hacer el ofendido por favor que la victima de haber comprado un producto falsificado soy yo! "


----------



## blanko001

Que respuesta tan patética por parte del vendedor, así sucede en todos lados. Ya no saben ni que inventar, no tienen pudor en vender algo así. Por lo menos te van a regresar el dinero, no olvide dar su opinión en ML por el artículo para que otras personas no lo compren. Lo que más me molesta es que tiempo suficiente y empeño se le invierte a nuestros proyectos como para terminar de complicarlo todo un componente basura. 
Un saludo.


----------



## DMLUNA

jorger dijo:


> No no, dije que medían 2mm pero sólo en mi caso
> 
> 
> Ésta imagen aclara las cosas jeje:
> 
> 
> 
> Y subo esta otra del 2611:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> Nos evitaríamos serias dudas de algunos transistores.
> 
> Saludos!.


Muchachos,estoy por comprar 4 TR Motorola Mj 15015, el que me los vende,dice que eran de equipos de hace varios años, y también tiene okm,por fotos es posible al menos un poco,un poco, creer si son Motorola originales o no. Ya sea por el peso del encapsulado,el tipo de tipografía,etc,algo. Muchas gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Mirá acá: Counterfeit Transistors
Parecen originales....peeeeerooooo


----------



## Agustinw

Estos ya tienen mejor pinta jeje voy a ver si en estos días los pongo con una Ice de 15A a ver si se la bancan


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

*Acá está el datasheet* de OnSemi. Lo único que no coincide es que usa dos letras para el código de Assembly Location cuando debería tener solo uno ...y las letras en coso redondito de arriba a la izquierda


----------



## peperc

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Yo creo que ya ni las resistencias de cemento se salvan... Miren bien esta Foto:
> No se que ganan con hacer esto... Ahora le toca a las resistencias
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 181472



hay que ver que es de cierto ...

Transistores falsificados.

uno no sabe si esta armado , la web es un desastre, todo el mundo quiere "figurar" y que miren su pagina....
o el pobre capacitor estaba preñado ??

hacer cosas con componentes.. es .. facil.. es solo imaginacion :

muñequitos con componentes electronicos - Google Search

y una mas.. una duda.... :
cuantas de las veces que hemos  dicho " este componente ha venido fallado !! es falso !! me engañaron !!
en realidad era bueno, solo que nos equivocamos al conectarlo ... pero...... HORROR !! , reconocer la mea culpa , jamas !!! prefiero cabalgar sobre un caballo de alambre de puas !!!!
yo guardo en una caja los componentes que voy quemando.... y no son pocos.... en todos fui yo, solo yo, y son parte de mi aprendizaje..... los quemados son tan importantes en mi historia como los que estan andando .
no les tengo reproche ni segundo lugar.


----------



## Agustinw

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> *Acá está el datasheet* de OnSemi. Lo único que no coincide es que usa dos letras para el código de Assembly Location cuando debería tener solo uno ...y las letras en coso redondito de arriba a la izquierda



Llegué a 10A, luego me voy a buscar una fuente para darle más o empezar a subir la tensión y acercarme a los limites de SOA
El SOA de estos transistores es muy amplio
Puedo intentar ir al todo o nada  80v 2A


----------



## Gerson strauss

Hola. Compre 5 PIC 12f683 y los grabe con un programa que uso desde hace 2 años, por lo que estoy seguro que el programa funciona bien. El hecho es que ninguno de esos 5 PIC sirve; solo funcionan parcialmente. 

Creen que son falsificados? estos PIC son ligeramente diferentes a los otros que he comprado, pues no tienen el circulo que indica el pin numero 1.

Otra diferencia es que los PIC  que han funcionado dicen "Thailand" dentro de un circulo en la parte posterior.


----------



## jestrada8

Amigo Gerson tanto los pic como los mosfet son susceptibles a la estática, hay que tener mucha precaución antes de comprarlos porque los vendedores suelen sacarlos de la espuma de poliestireno y almacenarlos sin ningún cuidado especial, esto puede ser que no sea la solución a tu caso pero no esta de mas en mencionarse en el tema


----------



## SKYFALL

Gerson strauss dijo:


> Hola. Compre 5 PIC 12f683 y los grabe con un programa que uso desde hace 2 años, por lo que estoy seguro que el programa funciona bien. El hecho es que ninguno de esos 5 PIC sirve; solo funcionan parcialmente.
> 
> Creen que son falsificados? estos PIC son ligeramente diferentes a los otros que he comprado, pues no tienen el circulo que indica el pin numero 1.
> 
> Otra diferencia es que los PIC  que han funcionado dicen "Thailand" dentro de un circulo en la parte posterior.



Hola Gerson, fotos de los pics pueden estar alterados.


----------



## Gerson strauss

SKYFALL dijo:


> Hola Gerson, fotos de los pics pueden estar alterados.



Hola, pues como encontré las fotos en Internet no veo la necesidad de tomar fotos propias.
Los que compre y no funcionan se ven así (en lugar de 1402 dice 1722):



Los que me han funcionado se ven así:


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

La M de Microchip tiene un font completamente diferente "del que si anda" y las letras de 12F683 tambien son mas delgadas.
Hay que ver como es el marcado que hace la empresa en el manual de ese micro pero si la diferencia en años entre ambas series es real (2005 vs 2014) esas diferencias no serían taaaaan importantes.
Hay que ver el manual....


----------



## Gerson strauss

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> La M de Microchip tiene un font completamente diferente "del que si anda" y las letras de 12F683 tambien son mas delgadas.
> Hay que ver como es el marcado que hace la empresa en el manual de ese micro pero si la diferencia en años entre ambas series es real (2005 vs 2014) esas diferencias no serían taaaaan importantes.
> Hay que ver el manual....



Encontré esto en la pagina de Microchip:


Sigo pensando que el que me vendieron es una copia. Parece que solo le funciona un ADC pero los demás no.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

La web de packaging dice que la marca del pin 1 "puede variar, pero DEBE estar ubicada en la zona rayada" (Note 1).
Yo entiendo que la marca DEBERÍA estar...


----------



## SKYFALL

Gerson strauss dijo:


> Encontré esto en la pagina de Microchip:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 183687
> 
> Sigo pensando que el que me vendieron es una copia. Parece que solo le funciona un ADC pero los demás no.


Hola Gerson, para mi son PIC's falsificados, deben tener la marca circular donde se indica el pin 1.


----------



## Gerson strauss

Hable con el vendedor y me ofreció devolver el dinero de los PIC o cambiar por otras cosas. Acepte el cambio y todo se soluciono.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Gerson strauss dijo:


> Hable con el vendedor y me ofreció devolver el dinero de los PIC o cambiar por otras cosas. Acepte el cambio y todo se soluciono.


!Wow , felicitaciones aca por eses pagos ( Brasil) serias  un facto rarisimo !.
Att,
DanieL Lopes


----------



## nuk

Hola al foro, hoy conseguí unos 2SA1302 para repuestos a unos 2 usd cada uno, el vendedor me indico que los que tienen estaño en las patas son reciclados pero aun así son originales, ustedes que opinan?


----------



## Daniel Lopes

nuk dijo:


> Hola al foro, hoy conseguí unos 2SA1302 para repuestos a unos 2 usd cada uno, el vendedor me indico que los que tienen estaño en las patas son reciclados pero aun así son originales, ustedes que opinan?


Bueno si eses transistores son realmente originales eso solamente Dios sape.
Si eses transistores fuesen sacados de algun equipo de 30 años de edad o mas aun ay si jo creo que son originales.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Suponiendo que fueran originales NADA garantiza el estado de esos transistores. Aunque den la ganancia que deben dar (facil de medir) si los han exigido en tenperatura pueden haber microfracturas en la union sustrato-capsula o estar sobrecalentadas las uniones pin-sustrato y fracturarse bajo carga.
Que se yo....ni me gastaría en comprar transistores usados como si fueran buenos. Y hay que recordar que: "El que compra barato, compra a cada rato".


----------



## blanko001

nuk dijo:


> Hola al foro, hoy conseguí unos 2SA1302 para repuestos a unos 2 usd cada uno, el vendedor me indico que los que tienen estaño en las patas son reciclados pero aun así son originales, ustedes que opinan?



Hola amigo, *personalmente* todos son falsos. Lo digo por las siguientes observaciones:

- En ese modelo de transistor, Toshiba no usaba recuadro en bajo relieve (en blanco).
- Los postes laterales de ese modelo salían centrados como el poste central (color azul)
- Ese modelo no traía los soportes de donde salen los postes (color morado)
- La serigrafía está descentrada comparando dos unidades de un mismo lote (color rojo)






Adicionalmente, los transistores de color verde definitivamente son falsos a simple vista, no traen el logo de Toshiba ni el país característica importante en sus transistores. Además el tap de disipación no está concentrico con respecto al agujero de soporte.

Un saludo.


----------



## Agustinw

nuk dijo:


> Hola al foro, hoy conseguí unos 2SA1302 para repuestos a unos 2 usd cada uno, el vendedor me indico que los que tienen estaño en las patas son reciclados pero aun así son originales, ustedes que opinan?



A vista para mi son todos falsos, antes de colocarlos en algún proyecto hace lo que hice yo:

Agarralos y usandolos como interruptor haceles circular la corriente maxima CE o un valor cercano que soportan DC en la tabla SOA, si se la aguantan perfecto.
En mi caso también probé la corriente de base
Generalmente lo que ocurre es que cuando son falsos la pastilla es chiquitita y no soportan mucha corriente y quedan en corto.


----------



## zopilote

Esas matricula de transistore, ya no se fabrican, solo te venden transistores generico (esos que fabrican a granel para marcarlos con diferente codigos), segun su Hfe y su corriente dicen que pueded igualar a los originales, lo cual lo dejas a la loteria o conciencia del que fabrico o remarco (o te salen super malos o buenazos) si quieres transistores originales tienes que pedir las que tiene matriculas modernas, MJW3281A  y MJW1302A, si no lo consiges en tu region, lo mejor es pedir otros de otro fabricante, como el 2STA1943 (2STC5200), pedirlo por currier es factible pero tiene que pedir que garantias tienen si descubres que te enviaron los genericos y no los originales del fabricante como toshiba u otros.


----------



## SKYFALL

Son falsos, si los estañados fueran usados originales:

Porqué tienen los pines tan largos si son usados? No les recortan los pines cuando los ubican en el pcb? 

Porqué no tienen marcas mecánicas en los hoyos de los tornillos? 

Ahora los transistores verdes son truchisimos, se nota a la legua viendolos por detras de lo barata de su elaboración.


----------



## zopilote

La respuesta es que, reciclan los transistores, en china compran contidad de basura electronica, sacan los transistores de potencia, como tienen las patas ya cortadas, lo recortan aun mas, luego sueldan nuevas patas largas, asi es que aparecen las patas todas estanadas (esto me sucedio, quise rebajar ese estano, y se salio ), algunos son originales por que puedes ver que tiene las marcas de los tornillos, pero he visto que vienen transistores reciclados, a los que borran el codigo original (lo rebajan lijandolo), y lo remarcan con otro codigo (me toco con un IGTB comprado, que era un mosfet originamente). Es una estafa que hacen pero, descubri que al rebajarlo esos transistores se pueden reconocer si tienes un transistor original (no importa si esta quemado), lo colocas junto al transistor que estas comprando, luego colocas otro transistor en mediode los dos de abajo y tratas de mover el que te estan vendiendo, si se mueve con facilidad, ese transistor esta remarcado (esta debastado y es delgado), esto lo hacen hasta con casi todos los transistore TO92, TO220, TOP3P, TO3, y todos son lijados, tendias que ir con una buena lupa o una herramienta para medir grosor en micras.
 Ni los IC se salvan de los piratas, en los cuales me ha tocado sin nada adentro, solo una pedazo de plastico con patitas (que eran extremadamente duras, creo que usaron hierro),  los atraes con un iman, son falsos, los originales estan hechos con aleaciones de cobre y son suaves sus pines y antimagneticos.
Hay mucha decepcion cuando compras en cantidad, y me pone de malas cuando me toca, por que gastas el doble al reparar artefactos, tienes que tener mucha astucia, llevar tu medidor de hfe si lo tienes,  o esas medidores de Hfe, reconocen la posicion de BCE o GSD automaticos, para dejar de sufrir.


----------



## Agustinw

Échenle un vistaso a esta tienda, vende mucha varidad destinada a audio (disipadores, capacitores, cables, gabinetes, transistores de potencia, etc) y casi todo con envío gratis.
Los MJL que compré me salieron muy buenos, pueden probar


----------



## nuk

hola nuevamente por aquí
agradezco a todos por la ayuda e indicaciones que la verdad no tome en cuenta_ ingenuo de mi parte_,
dando vueltas en los comercios locales por aquí ( P_erú _) me e topado con los mismos transistores en cada local, tanto con los 2SA1302 como los 2SA1943 y los famosos 2SC5200 todos estos rondan entre 1.5 a 2 dolares usd ( entre 5 a 7 soles moneda local ) y cumplen los patrones que describe el compañero blanko001 solo pude encontrar a uno que me ofreció conseguir los FJL4315 de fairchild a 6 dolares usd cada uno, pero que por fechas navideñas no tenia stock hasta el siguiente mes. no estoy al tanto con los códigos actuales de transistores de potencia tengo entendido que las marcas son ON semiconductor, Fairchild y a parecer Sankel si alguien tiene una lista se lo agradecería mucho, así dejo de usar transistosaurios  



zopilote dijo:


> (me toco con un IGTB comprado, que era un mosfet originamente). Es una estafa que hacen


justo buscaba los 40N60 y a raíz de todo esto no los compre ( _rondan los 11 dolares usd masomenos_ )

agradecería también que me recomendaran alguna tienda como la de agustin para futuras compras.

dejo algunas capturas del par complementario 2SC3281 que llegue a comprar anteriormente al mismo precio. notece la baja calidad del acabado

Saludos a todos!


----------



## blanko001

Hola Nuk, Yo compré directamente a Fairchild como 60 transistores FJL4315 y FJL4215, cada uno por 1.8 USD aproximadamentehace. Soportan 2 amperios más que los Toshiba y son la "nueva generación" de los 2SC5200 y 2SA1943. Son muy buenos transistores, lástima que salí de algunos para comprar otros componentes 

PD: esos 2SC3281 son la peor falsificación que he visto de ellos.


----------



## zopilote

Hola Nuk,  lo que  se compra con esos codigo son de dudosa procedencia, para eso estan descontinuados y la propia fabrica lo dice en su sitio Web,
y para eso te ofecen otros codigos que si estan en el mercado, solo que la conciencia colectiva es tan ingenua, de lo cual se aprovechan los que falsifican esos transistores.
Claramente se notan que son transistores remarcados, son transistores que son reciclados de equipo  antiguo, el codigo quien sabe pueda ser que sean mejores que el 2SC3281 o peores.
Puntos a darse cuenta, Gracias por la foto ultra detallada.
1.-  Como se ha debastado con alguna lija, lo hojitos (1) que se notan casi han desaparecido por efecto de la lijadura.
2.-  Se le a soldado patas nuevitas (2),  esas se notan por  el contorno en escalera en  la raiz de los pines.
3.-  Se ve los pequeños huequitos que aparecen, si tu lijas el plastico, se rebelan esos pequeños orificios, si tu tienes un transistor original y mides su        grosor con el que tiene notaras que estos son mas delgados, producto del lijado.
4.- El Marcado lo hacen con laser, son bien centrados, en el origial todos  el código comensaba  por la izquierda, y "Japan" no estaba centrado  como       en la foto, y "toshiba" tenian mas cuerpo, si alguien tiene un transistor original por favor postearlo para que se me entienda.

El transistor en si no es pirateado, pero es reciclado y no sabemos que codigo  tenia originalmente, si tu midieras su hfe aportarias un poco de datos, puede funcionar como los originales o tal vez se te vuelva a quemar todo de nuevo.


----------



## sebsjata

aquí unas fotos de un 2SA1943

están tan viejos que la marcación no se ve casi, pero aún funcionan, han sufrido bastante en distintos experimentos.


----------



## blanko001

sebsjata dijo:


> aquí unas fotos de un 2SA1943
> Ver el archivo adjunto 184618Ver el archivo adjunto 184619Ver el archivo adjunto 184620Ver el archivo adjunto 184621Ver el archivo adjunto 184622
> están tan viejos que la marcación no se ve casi, pero aún funcionan, han sufrido bastante en distintos experimentos.


Originales... doy fe. Mañana comparto algunas de los mios originales para tener referencia.
Un saludo


----------



## blanko001

Hola a todos. Aquí lo prometido. Fotos de los transistores originales. Aún conservo hasta la caja donde venían


----------



## nuk

hola a todos, muy agradecido banko y sebsjata por la imágenes compartidas.
hoy regreso a mostrarles que contienen en su interior estos transistores falsificados, el 2SA1943 de la derecha llegue a comprarlo hace unos 8 años atrás (_pads estañados y al mismo precio_)  y los dos restantes ya los conocen

cabe detallar que el 2SC3281 de en medio resulto ser de mucho mejor calidad que el de la izquierda ( _o por lo menos trae una celda mas grande_ )
realizando unas pruebas básicas como las mencionadas por el compañero agustinw pude descartar todo lo comprado un detalle importante es que los que tienen los chip mas pequeños no logran generar suficiente calor en un disipador y directamente rompe el ciliplástico que usan cruzando todo

también verifique que efectivamente los rebajan unas micras como menciona zopilote para luego grabar cualquier código o directamente son fabricados con imperfecciones.

ahora los de color verde ( _que por cierto tienen mejor acabado estético_ ) también son falsos tal vez se les acabo el color negro mate y tenían mucho verde.

en fin voy a tratar de contactar algún distribuidor de por aquí para no tener estos inconvenientes otra vez o por lo menos encontrar lo que solía comprar hace 8 años atrás u optar por actualizarme ( _me gusta mas esta idea_ )

agradezco a todos los compañeros en general por la ayuda 

Saludos a todos !


----------



## blanko001

Hola Nuk, increible el chip de los verdes, ultrafalsos. Resulta que creen que por usar el color verde serán originales. Toshiba tenía la costumbre de usar ese color en algunas referencias de transistores bipolares, incluso en transistores IGBT de audio. Yo recomendaría comprar en el exrerior en páginas oficiales de los fabricantes, comprarle a los chinos es lo mismo que nada. Lo que no sé es que facilidad existe para su país. 

Un saludo


----------



## nuk

hola blanko, precisamente por el color y las patas estañadas uno cae en la trampa pensando que son reciclados de esos toshiba de antaño.
tengo entendido que esta pagina _https://www.mouser.pe/manufacturer/on-semiconductor/_  es confiable (_espero no estar equivocado_)
mas aya de eso seria aliexpress pero eso seria comprarles a los chinos  y no conozco tiendas confiables en esa pagina.
estoy un poco perdido en este asunto aquí en Perú no conozco distribuidores oficiales (seguiré buscando) si llego a toparme con
alguno paso a dejarlo en el tema correspondiente para que no vivan lo que me paso a mi.

actualizo : en mouser.pe me cuesta 35 usd el envio 

Saludos!

PSD: _si alguien del foro en Perú conoce alguno estaría muy agradecido_


----------



## blanko001

En efecto, Mouser es un buen distribuidor, hay otros que hacen envíos internacionales. También la ON semiconductor que ahora es propietaria de Fairchild tiene su tienda online. A veces es mejor abrir un casillero virtual (curier box) en Miami (generalmente) de alguna transportadora de su país. Debes averiguar si pagando el envío internacional del proveedor hasta su país le sale más económico o mejor la opción del casillero. Personalmente compro a Infineon cuando necesito ICs componentes que ellos fabrican, solo cobran 5 dólares por el envío a Colombia desde USA por UPS. En el caso de ON semiconductor una vez utilicé un casillero virtual y me salió por unos 15 USD el envío. Averigua las mejores opciones para su país.
Un saludo


----------



## ni

Mouser si no les compras 40 USD de componentes te cobra envío ...
Por lo menos acá en México.


----------



## danimallen5

Se puede ser mas sinvergüenza? cable comprado en bazar chino lo atrae un iman !
Un amigo me trajo cable de audio, o así le llaman, el típico cable paralelo rojo y negro comprado en un bazar chino para conectar un par de cajas a un pequeño amplificador que habíamos montado. Me esperaba que el cable seria una *[Término innecesariamente burdo para un Foro Técnico]* , hablando claro, pero es lo que había traído. Mi sorpresa fue cuando al cortar y pelar el trozo que nos hacia falta sobre una mesa, al parecer se había enganchado y al mirar donde, casi me da algo al darme cuenta de que no estaba enganchado, simplemente lo había atraído un imán de neodimio que había en un perfil de la mesa...

No salgo de mi asombro, ya no solo es que tiene cuatro pelos de lo que parece cobre, tiene color de cobre, ES QUE SON CUATRO PELOS DE ACERO CON COLOR COBRE....ES EL COLMO!!! Ahí dejo las fotos:


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ya ocurría hace 20 o 30 años , alambre magneto para bobinado de motores IDEM , y era soldable y al cortarlo con alicate la punta se veía de cobre (Por arrastre y aplastamiento)


----------



## zopilote

Es solo la punta de tempano de los productos de mala calidad, los conductores Made in RPC,  se venden cables que en su interior son de hierro o aluminio cobreados, el Nro AWG que mensionan no es el correcto, se calientan exageradamente en uso de 220V  y en audio la resistencia del cable bipolar, es de muchos ohmios, si se usa en solo 10 metros ya tienes  100 ohmios y no dos ohmios que seria algo normal, hay desperdicio de potencia,
 y en caso de los cables mellizos para 220V, si compras los que dicen  14 AWG y le conectas a una cocina de 800W, estos literalmente el recubrimiento comienza a humear y luego ocaciona la voladura del termico, y no solamente se encuentra a la venta si no en los productos terminados, una ancianita evangelica me entrego su microfono para su repación y le dije que estaba bien asi que le pedi su cable con que lo usaba y descubri que era de hilos metalicos que los atraia los imanes, me dije si seria para el evitar el acoplamiento de señales de RF o algo parecido hasta que descubri el asunto detras de los productos recientes Maden in RPC, son muy ahorrativos (que vulneran los estandares), si fabrican 1 millon de cable de microfono a 1.5 dolares y solo gasta 0.5 realmente, la ganancia es cuantiosa.


----------



## Agustinw

Generalmente los chinos venden sus productos truchos a muy bajo precio, esto lo podes chequear en Aliexpress con todo los transistores truchos que venden. El problema está en el distribuidor que sabe que está comprando eso que es trucho y lo vende casi al precio del original.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

danimallen5 dijo:


> Se puede ser mas sinvergüenza? cable comprado en bazar chino lo atrae un iman !
> Un amigo me trajo cable de audio, o así le llaman, el típico cable paralelo rojo y negro comprado en un bazar chino para conectar un par de cajas a un pequeño amplificador que habíamos montado. Me esperaba que el cable seria una *[Término innecesariamente burdo para un Foro Técnico]* , hablando claro, pero es lo que había traído. Mi sorpresa fue cuando al cortar y pelar el trozo que nos hacia falta sobre una mesa, al parecer se había enganchado y al mirar donde, casi me da algo al darme cuenta de que no estaba enganchado, simplemente lo había atraído un imán de neodimio que había en un perfil de la mesa...
> 
> No salgo de mi asombro, ya no solo es que tiene cuatro pelos de lo que parece cobre, tiene color de cobre, ES QUE SON CUATRO PELOS DE ACERO CON COLOR COBRE....ES EL COLMO!!! Ahí dejo las fotos:


Los cables coaxiales tipo RG06 tanbien son asi : conductor central hecho de acero con baño de cubre , la malla ( una lástima) alen de muy rala tanbien es hecha de acero , resumo de la opera : una verdadera porqueria !.
Saudades del tienpo del cable tipo RG059 , ese todo hecho en cubre.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Usaba la maya del RG58 + flux cómo cinta de desoldar de soldaduras grandes


----------



## Daniel Lopes

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Usaba la maya del RG58 + flux cómo cinta de desoldar de soldaduras grandes


!La malla del rg174 es mejor aun!.
Att,
Daniel  Lopes.


----------



## gord16

He estado leyendo el hilo, y me arriesgué en pedir 5 IGBTs de AliExpress, en concreto los STGY40NC60VD. Dio la casualidad que me dieron uno extra... y que le rompo la pata del emisor por accidente. Total, me animé a abrirlo (que no sé como hacerlo) y destruí las pastillas de silicio sin querer. Al parecer no manejan pegamento porque no lo vi en lo que rompí el encapsulado.


----------



## Fogonazo

gord16 dijo:


> He estado leyendo el hilo, y me arriesgué en pedir 5 IGBTs de AliExpress, en concreto los STGY40NC60VD. Dio la casualidad que me dieron uno extra... y que le rompo la pata del emisor por accidente. Total, me animé a abrirlo (que no sé como hacerlo) y destruí las pastillas de silicio sin querer. Al parecer no manejan pegamento porque no lo vi en lo que rompí el encapsulado.


Tiene buen aspecto


----------



## blanko001

gord16 dijo:


> He estado leyendo el hilo, y me arriesgué en pedir 5 IGBTs de AliExpress, en concreto los STGY40NC60VD. Dio la casualidad que me dieron uno extra... y que le rompo la pata del emisor por accidente. Total, me animé a abrirlo (que no sé como hacerlo) y destruí las pastillas de silicio sin querer. Al parecer no manejan pegamento porque no lo vi en lo que rompí el encapsulado.


Deben ser reutilizados, el chip tiene el tamaño correcto. Es difícil aceptar que vengan de China pero concuerdo con Fogo'.


----------



## gord16

Quiero pensar eso, aunque se ve el silicón transparente


----------



## Hetitor

Hola a todos! Les cuento que tengo un amplificador armado con este integrado y funciona perfectamente. Lo armé con una plaqueta que me vendieron en la casa Aries de la ciudad de Córdoba Argentina. Después cuando quise armar otro para tener un amplificador estéreo, no conseguí mas el integrado. 
Buscando en Mercado libre encuentro que venden esos integrados, Armé el pcb, compré los componentes y el integrado pero no funcionó, la luz se queda encendida y no hay sonido. Revisé todas las pistas, cambié componentes y hasta compré otro integrado, y gracias a los comentarios de acá descubrí que el integrado es trucho, porque tiene que medir entre la pata 7 y la pata 11 (salidas de audio) unos 650 ohms. En el que tengo armado da ese valor y en los dos integrados nuevos no hay lectura


----------



## jestrada8

Buenas noches amigos del foro, trabajo de reparador de amplificadores de audio y vivo constantemente ese dolor de cabeza al encontrarme con transistores que no cumplen con los parámetros correctos y de zona segura de operación etc debido a las falsificaciones, por experiencia puedo aportar algo que no han mencionado mucho y es la capacitancia que hay de colector a emisor, y que la especifican en la hoja de datos del fabricante; para los imitadores es muy difícil que esa capacitancia sea exacta porque tendrían que agregar un cristal de cilicio del tamaño real, cuestión que no sucede porque precisamente es una imitación.
en mi caso particular tengo componentes originales de control y los comparo con uno del lote antes de comprarlo, si la capacitancia es correcta procedo a comprar las unidades que necesito; espero que sea de utilidad este tipo de medición y que les sirva


----------



## En Clave de Retro

Disculpad si repito algo que ya se ha comentado, pero no he leido las 90 páginas del hilo  

Lo que es imposible es que por los precios que se ven en Aliexpress, para casi todo tipo de componente electrónico, sean los mismos componentes que los de una tienda de electrónica.

No solo los transistores y semiconductores. Multitud de pasivos y conectores, por ejemplo, y también fusibles, válvulas de vacío... Algunos, como los fusibles y supresores de transitorios (TVS, MOV), o los condensadores X e Y, son componentes de seguridad que plantean cierta inquietud...

Mi experiencia hasta la fecha es que muchos de los componentes super baratos cumplen su función. Lo último que he probado, unos 555 que probé en una fuente conmutada de construcción propias, parecen funcionar en algunos aspectos mejor que otros antiguos que tenía (de hace unos 15 o 20 años). Todavía trabajo en un estudio más o menos riguroso de comparación, pero por el tiempo y el coste que conlleva, solo es posible hacerlo con una selección reducida de componentes, y no con todo.

Así que el problema es que comprar estos componentes baratos es un juego de azar. Pueden salir bien, o pueden salir mal.


----------



## capitanp

Un poco largo el video pero muestra que no es solo falsificado sino usado y reciclado


----------



## Marado

Buenos dias gente, mi duda es como saber a donde comprar circuitos integrados. Vi que hay "truchadas" en el mercado y no quiero ir probando a tanteadas para saber si me cagan o no. Los chinos reciclan componentes viejos y los hacen pasar por nuevos; tambien clonan los chips originales y se ahorran costos haciendolos de mala calidad. ¿Como puedo evitar todo eso? 

En ebay y aliexpres estan muy baratos, supongo que para proyectos personales no corro muchos riesgos, pero cuando tenga que presentar algun proyecto importante en la facu si va a ser un problema, ya que vi como gente desaprueba finales por el uso de piezas defectuosas. 

Soy de Argentina y no estoy muy al tanto de distribuidores e importadores oficiales. Si alguien conoce alguien sabe algo se lo agradeceria.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Marado dijo:


> Soy de Argentina y no estoy muy al tanto de distribuidores e importadores oficiales.







__





						Listado de proveedores de Electrónica [Witronica]
					






					witronica.com


----------



## bruneto1983

Buenas foreros, gracias por aceptarme en el foro, soy un principiante pero apasionado de la electrónica. Quiero montar un ampli estéreo de 500w por canal, he parado aquí buscando información sobre donde comprar los transistores originales porque he leído que hay muchos falsificados, parece ser que la probabilidad de encontrar uno falso es mayor a que te toque el euromillones. No he leído las 90 paginas del hilo, pero viendo como está la cosa estoy a punto de tirar la toalla, el drama es que ya he comprado una buena parte de los componentes. Os agradecería si me dicen de algún sitio físico (Barcelona o alrededores) o online donde comprar los originales, me da igual si tengo que pagar mas. Perdonad el tostón. Saludos a todos


blanko001 dijo:


> Hola Nuk, Yo compré directamente a Fairchild como 60 transistores FJL4315 y FJL4215, cada uno por 1.8 USD aproximadamentehace. Soportan 2 amperios más que los Toshiba y son la "nueva generación" de los 2SC5200 y 2SA1943. Son muy buenos transistores, lástima que salí de algunos para comprar otros componentes
> 
> PD: esos 2SC3281 son la peor falsificación que he visto de ellos.


Podrías poner el enlace de la tienda? Necesito esos mismos transistores. Gracias


----------



## bruneto1983

Vuelvo a postear sobre los componentes aparentemente falsificados, pongo un enlace de una web donde aparentemente el mismo transistor con diferente marcaje o referencia pero las mismas características valen 5 veces mas unos que los otros. Que opináis al respecto? 2SA1943 - La frase en busca | Distribuidor de componentes electrónicos. Tienda en línea: Transfer Multisort Elektronik


----------



## sebsjata

bruneto1983 dijo:


> Vuelvo a postear sobre los componentes aparentemente falsificados, pongo un enlace de una web donde aparentemente el mismo transistor con diferente marcaje o referencia pero las mismas características valen 5 veces mas unos que los otros. Que opináis al respecto? 2SA1943 - La frase en busca | Distribuidor de componentes electrónicos. Tienda en línea: Transfer Multisort Elektronik


Lo mejor y mas confiable es comprar directamente a el fabricante o en su defecto una tienda autorizada, como MOUSER, pero claro el costo se sale de las manos, y nos toca recurrir a otras tiendas mas económicas pero de procedencia dudosa como LCSC pero como dicen por ahí, lo barato sale caro.

Aparte un amplificador de 1000W no es proyecto para principiantes aparte del lo costoso que seria armarlo debes de tener muy buenos conocimientos a la hora de armarlo para evitar desastres catastróficos y echar todo el dinero a la basura o peor aún, te puedes hacer un daño.


----------



## En Clave de Retro

sebsjata dijo:


> Aparte un amplificador de 1000W no es proyecto para principiantes aparte del lo costoso que seria armarlo debes de tener muy buenos conocimientos a la hora de armarlo para evitar desastres catastróficos y echar todo el dinero a la basura o peor aún, te puedes hacer un daño.



Sin lugar a dudas... @bruneto1983, tenlo en cuenta, si no tienes experiencia. Hay fantásticos proyectos de amplis de audio relativamente pequeños y que suenan fenomenal. Para iniciarse, mucho mejor. Más seguro, y menos riesgo de frustrarse por el camino.


----------



## bruneto1983

sebsjata dijo:


> Lo mejor y mas confiable es comprar directamente a el fabricante o en su defecto una tienda autorizada, como MOUSER, pero claro el costo se sale de las manos, y nos toca recurrir a otras tiendas mas económicas pero de procedencia dudosa como LCSC pero como dicen por ahí, lo barato sale caro.
> 
> Aparte un amplificador de 1000W no es proyecto para principiantes aparte del lo costoso que seria armarlo debes de tener muy buenos conocimientos a la hora de armarlo para evitar desastres catastróficos y echar todo el dinero a la basura o peor aún, te puedes hacer un daño.


Le agradezco la advertencia, soy electricista con muchos kilómetros, el riesgo de daño eléctrico no te digo que no existe pero es algo que lo vivo a diario y lo tengo mas que controlado. Otra cosa es echar a perder la pasta por si sale mal la cosa, lo tendré en cuenta. Mi temor es no conseguir los componentes adecuados, conozco lo básico de la electrónica, he reparado algunas fuentes de TV y algún que otro electrodoméstico que eran para tirar, aclaro que es soy aficionado, si lo saco adelante el proyecto no sabes la satisfacción que sentiría ja ja.
Saludos.


----------



## blanko001

bruneto1983 dijo:


> Podrías poner el enlace de la tienda? Necesito esos mismos transistores. Gracias



Hola, Ahora Fairchild es propiedad de ON semiconductor. Ellos también deben tener la opción de ventas o algún distribuidor autorizado. En lo personal, siempre voy a preferir comprar directamente a los fabricantes.
Un saludo.


----------



## jorger

Para quienes se les ocurra alguna vez comprar componentes en una tienda online de dudosa credibilidad sólo porque son baratos.. les voy a dejar algo.
Me tomé la libertad de curiosear en Aliexpress. En concreto busqué por LM3886T/TF.
Bien, en uno de los anuncios tenemos como imagen ilustrativa, ésto:

Muy bonito, serie "TF" original con todas sus patitas rectas y serigrafía acorde. Ah, pero en la sección del precio pone nomenclatura "T". Ya no es lo mismo.

Seguimos yendo hacia abajo y leemos la siguiente traducción (ya las conocemos por lo -bien- que están hechas, pero ese es otro tema).

Hablan de servicio sincero, calidad, confiabilidad, y un mundo de chucherías en el paraíso.
Y qué reciben los compradores?
ÉSTO:

Dejando a un lado la costumbre que tiene la mayoría de la gente de votar 5* sólo porque les ha llegado el pedido a casa... no sé hasta dónde vamos a llegar. Lo que no me explico es que las webs no hagan nada por censurar a éstos sinvergüenzas que se describen a sí mismos con semejante perfección, y después te la cuelan con semiconductores salidos de una churrería. Porque además SABEN lo que están vendiendo y ganan a base de engañar a la gente. No es nada nuevo, pero.. ya es demasiado. Tendrían que meter a todos los falsificadores en la cárcel, y detrás de ellos a ésta panda de vendedores que se hacen pasar por "pros".

Para quien le guste comprar en páginas poco serias le daré algún consejo:
1- NO se fien de los votos positivos del producto que no tencan comentarios
2- Preguntar antes al vendedor por imágenes REALES del stock que tengan.
3- Si se compra en Ebay, en el listado resumido del producto debe poner el nombre del fabricante RECONICIDO del semiconductor, en el apartado /BRAND. Ésto es así porque *no tienen permitido escribirlo si realmente se trata de una falsificación*. Si pone "Unbranded/Generic, o un fabricante "raro" o directamente el apartado no existe, HUID.
4- No hay que dejarse engañar por títulos "New original bla bla bla.." porque aparte de ser sospechoso de primeras, luego no mencionan al fabricante en el punto anterior.
Volviendo al caso de Ebay, los semiconductores originales suelen tener un precio abusivo. Tanto que a veces es mejor comprar un kit/módulo y conseguir el componente a través de él, te sale más barato 
Pd: Disfruten de las imágenes.
Un saludo.


----------



## bruneto1983

jorger dijo:


> Para quienes se les ocurra alguna vez comprar componentes en una tienda online de dudosa credibilidad sólo porque son baratos.. les voy a dejar algo.
> Me tomé la libertad de curiosear en Aliexpress. En concreto busqué por LM3886T/TF.
> Bien, en uno de los anuncios tenemos como imagen ilustrativa, ésto:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 188062
> Muy bonito, serie "TF" original con todas sus patitas rectas y serigrafía acorde. Ah, pero en la sección del precio pone nomenclatura "T". Ya no es lo mismo.
> 
> Seguimos yendo hacia abajo y leemos la siguiente traducción (ya las conocemos por lo -bien- que están hechas, pero ese es otro tema).
> Ver el archivo adjunto 188063
> Hablan de servicio sincero, calidad, confiabilidad, y un mundo de chucherías en el paraíso.
> Y qué reciben los compradores?
> ÉSTO:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 188064
> Dejando a un lado la costumbre que tiene la mayoría de la gente de votar 5* sólo porque les ha llegado el pedido a casa... no sé hasta dónde vamos a llegar. Lo que no me explico es que las webs no hagan nada por censurar a éstos sinvergüenzas que se describen a sí mismos con semejante perfección, y después te la cuelan con semiconductores salidos de una churrería. Porque además SABEN lo que están vendiendo y ganan a base de engañar a la gente. No es nada nuevo, pero.. ya es demasiado. Tendrían que meter a todos los falsificadores en la cárcel, y detrás de ellos a ésta panda de vendedores que se hacen pasar por "pros".
> 
> Para quien le guste comprar en páginas poco serias le daré algún consejo:
> 1- NO se fien de los votos positivos del producto que no tencan comentarios
> 2- Preguntar antes al vendedor por imágenes REALES del stock que tengan.
> 3- Si se compra en Ebay, en el listado resumido del producto debe poner el nombre del fabricante RECONICIDO del semiconductor, en el apartado /BRAND. Ésto es así porque *no tienen permitido escribirlo si realmente se trata de una falsificación*. Si pone "Unbranded/Generic, o un fabricante "raro" o directamente el apartado no existe, HUID.
> 4- No hay que dejarse engañar por títulos "New original bla bla bla.." porque aparte de ser sospechoso de primeras, luego no mencionan al fabricante en el punto anterior.
> Volviendo al caso de Ebay, los semiconductores originales suelen tener un precio abusivo. Tanto que a veces es mejor comprar un kit/módulo y conseguir el componente a través de él, te sale más barato
> Pd: Disfruten de las imágenes.
> Un saludo.


Espero que alguien encuentre la forma de parar a esta gentuza. Aparte del perjuicio económico y perdida de tiempo a muchos les quitan las ganas de llevar a cabo sus proyectos.


----------



## peperc

capitanp dijo:


> Un poco largo el video pero muestra que no es solo falsificado sino usado y reciclado



se venden :
chips con amplia experiencia
.
.
.
por lo que he leido , hay que ira a comprar chips a las casas de electronica asi :


----------



## AlbertoElGrande

blanko001 dijo:


> Hola, Ahora Fairchild es propiedad de ON semiconductor. Ellos también deben tener la opción de ventas o algún distribuidor autorizado. En lo personal, siempre voy a preferir comprar directamente a los fabricantes.
> Un saludo.


¿Se puede comprar directamente al fabricante? Tengo dudas...
.


----------



## sebsjata

AlbertoElGrande dijo:


> ¿Se puede comprar directamente al fabricante? Tengo dudas...
> .


Sí claro, no sé si todos los fabricantes brinden la opción pero infineon vende directamente y el envio son 4 dólares, muy económico


----------



## bruneto1983

sebsjata dijo:


> Sí claro, no sé si todos los fabricantes brinden la opción pero infineon vende directamente y el envio son 4 dólares, muy económico


Pon los enlaces por favor que googleando solamente encuentro los distribuidores y no los fabricantes. Me daría igual pagar un poco mas con tal de comprar los componentes originales y nuevos.


----------



## sebsjata

bruneto1983 dijo:


> Pon los enlaces por favor que googleando solamente encuentro los distribuidores y no los fabricantes. Me daría igual pagar un poco mas con tal de comprar los componentes originales y nuevos.


Tienes que poner un poco más de tu parte y aprender a buscar en la web ahí te dejo tres fabricantes que venden directo, siempre es mejor comprar directamente a los fabricantes pero si vas a comprar muchos componentes de diferentes tipos y diferentes marcas sería mejor comprar en un solo lugar y hacer un solo gasto en envío, yo confío plenamente en mouser.
Semiconductor & System Solutions - Infineon Technologies
http://www.ti.com
Semiconductor and Integrated Circuit Devices


----------



## bruneto1983

sebsjata dijo:


> Tienes que poner un poco más de tu parte y aprender a buscar en la web ahí te dejo tres fabricantes que venden directo, siempre es mejor comprar directamente a los fabricantes pero si vas a comprar muchos componentes de diferentes tipos y diferentes marcas sería mejor comprar en un solo lugar y hacer un solo gasto en envío, yo confío plenamente en mouser.
> Semiconductor & System Solutions - Infineon Technologies
> http://www.ti.com
> Semiconductor and Integrated Circuit Devices


Gracias por su ayuda, ha he pedido los materiales en Mouser y me ha llegado en una semana. Estoy esperando que me lleguen otras cosas que no tenían y manos a la obra aprovechando que tengo tiempo.


----------



## sebsjata

bruneto1983 dijo:


> Gracias por su ayuda, ha he pedido los materiales en Mouser y me ha llegado en una semana. Estoy esperando que me lleguen otras cosas que no tenían y manos a la obra aprovechando que tengo tiempo.


Podrías poner fotos de los componentes para tener referencia a la hora de comprar en otros sitios, sabiendo que esos son originales.


----------



## bruneto1983

sebsjata dijo:


> Podrías poner fotos de los componentes para tener referencia a la hora de comprar en otros sitios, sabiendo que esos son originales.


Luego puedo poner mas, acá tengo uno solo para comprobar los parámetros con el DCA75 Pro.


----------



## luisitoloco22

bruneto1983 dijo:


> Luego puedo poner mas, acá tengo uno solo para comprobar los parámetros con el DCA75 Pro.


hola, ese transistor es original? gracias por el dato, porque veo que son ligeramente diferentes a los que yo tengo, originales también pero comprados en 2007 esperando a ser usados en un proyecto que tengo encajonado hace tiempo...


arielreduro dijo:


> A mi en lo personal a electronica liniers voy solo a comprar resistencias, la ultima vez que fui hace unas 3 semanas me vendieron los 6 transisotres MJ15003JAPAN cosa que los mj son americanos y los japoneses usan sigla 2sx, 2s...  nunca andubieron me los tuve que comer, ya que no aceptan devolucion, asi que antes de ir a comprar ahi piensenlo. o busquen con datos precisos para verificar que sean originales o vayan con el tester porque tienen un alto porcentaje de ser estafados.


por desgracia en ese lugar compramos para el proyecto del colegio y eran todos falsos (mj21193/4), asi que doy fe de lo que decis... para que te trajeeee...


----------



## bruneto1983

luisitoloco22 dijo:


> hola, ese transistor es original? gracias por el dato, porque veo que son ligeramente diferentes a los que yo tengo, originales también pero comprados en 2007 esperando a ser usados en un proyecto que tengo encajonado hace tiempo...
> 
> por desgracia en ese lugar compramos para el proyecto del colegio y eran todos falsos (mj21193/4), asi que doy fe de lo que decis... para que te trajeeee...


Todavía no he terminado de montar, lo tengo a medias el ampli, me faltan algunos componentes que no me han llegado por el tema del coronavirus que está todo parado. Con el comprobador he mirado algunos y parecen ser originales, los parámetros son bastantes aproximados al del datasheet. Una vez terminado y realizados las pruebas comentaré al resultado.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

luisitoloco22 dijo:


> hola, ese transistor es original? gracias por el dato, porque veo que son ligeramente diferentes a los que yo tengo, originales también pero comprados en 2007 esperando a ser usados en un proyecto que tengo encajonado hace tiempo...
> 
> por desgracia en ese lugar compramos para el proyecto del colegio y eran todos falsos (mj21193/4), asi que doy fe de lo que decis... para que te trajeeee...


Hola a todos , caro compa si quieres realmente conponentes originales tienes que conpra en tiendas Norte Americanas
Por eses pagos los conponentes truchos chinos NO si crian.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Diego78

Buenos días para todos, les comento solo para información que hace unas semanas compre en DICOMSE 4 pares de transistores MJL21193G y MJL21194G  de la marca ON ya que el dueño me aseguraba que los mismos eran originales.
Cuando llego el pedido los mismos tenían muy buena pinta (parecían originales), los conecto a una potencia que estoy reparando y al subir un poco la potencia (30W rms) los mismos estallaron !!!!
Efectué un reclamo a DICOMSE y le devolví los mismos afirmando-le que dichos transistores eran falsos y por suerte me efectuaron la devolución de mi dinero.
Les comento esto por si algún otro colega tenia pensado comprar en DICOMSE los transistores MJL21193G y MJL211194G.
Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Diego78 dijo:


> Buenos días para todos, les comento solo para información que hace unas semanas compre en DICOMSE 4 pares de transistores MJL21193G y MJL21194G  de la marca ON ya que el dueño me aseguraba que los mismos eran originales.
> Cuando llego el pedido los mismos tenían muy buena pinta (parecían originales), los conecto a una potencia que estoy reparando y al subir un poco la potencia (30W rms) los mismos estallaron !!!!
> Efectué un reclamo a DICOMSE y le devolví los mismos afirmando-le que dichos transistores eran falsos y por suerte me efectuaron la devolución de mi dinero.
> Les comento esto por si algún otro colega tenia pensado comprar en DICOMSE los transistores MJL21193G y MJL211194G.
> Saludos


Hola caro Don Diego78 ,  sin dudas algun tuveste muuucha suerte en tu caso.
Aca por eses pagos (Brasil) los  conponentes electronicos principalmente los  semiconductores NO hay cualquer garantia pos venta , los vendedores preferen alegar que ustedes NO sape como manusear correctamente eses tipos de conponentes y por esa razón  NO pueden te dar cualquer  garantia sobre els.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## blanko001

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Don Diego78 ,  sin dudas algun tuveste muuucha suerte en tu caso.
> Aca por eses pagos (Brasil) los  conponentes electronicos principalmente los  semiconductores NO hay cualquer garantia pos venta , los vendedores preferen alegar que ustedes NO sape como manusear correctamente eses tipos de conponentes y por esa razón  NO pueden te dar cualquer  garantia sobre els.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


En Colombia, tampoco te garantizan por la compra de semiconductores.


----------



## luisitoloco22

Diego78 dijo:


> Buenos días para todos, les comento solo para información que hace unas semanas compre en DICOMSE 4 pares de transistores MJL21193G y MJL21194G  de la marca ON ya que el dueño me aseguraba que los mismos eran originales.
> Cuando llego el pedido los mismos tenían muy buena pinta (parecían originales), los conecto a una potencia que estoy reparando y al subir un poco la potencia (30W rms) los mismos estallaron !!!!
> Efectué un reclamo a DICOMSE y le devolví los mismos afirmando-le que dichos transistores eran falsos y por suerte me efectuaron la devolución de mi dinero.
> Les comento esto por si algún otro colega tenia pensado comprar en DICOMSE los transistores MJL21193G y MJL211194G.
> Saludos


buen dato colega, justamente estaba pensando en comprar en esa tienda, ya que elko/arrow ya no vende como antes, y bueno, ya se donde no comprar, aparte de electronica liniers.


Diego78 dijo:


> Buenos días para todos, les comento solo para información que hace unas semanas compre en DICOMSE 4 pares de transistores MJL21193G y MJL21194G  de la marca ON ya que el dueño me aseguraba que los mismos eran originales.
> Cuando llego el pedido los mismos tenían muy buena pinta (parecían originales), los conecto a una potencia que estoy reparando y al subir un poco la potencia (30W rms) los mismos estallaron !!!!
> Efectué un reclamo a DICOMSE y le devolví los mismos afirmando-le que dichos transistores eran falsos y por suerte me efectuaron la devolución de mi dinero.
> Les comento esto por si algún otro colega tenia pensado comprar en DICOMSE los transistores MJL21193G y MJL211194G.
> Saludos


no les sacaste fotos por esas casualidades?


----------



## rulfo

Buenas, tip 142, después de llevar ya unas semanas funciónando sin problemas, hoy ha  saltado el fusible del ampli y un peste a quemado y ya me he dado cuenta de que tenía un boquete y humeando, como lo ven?


----------



## luisitoloco22

rulfo dijo:


> Buenas, tip 142, después de llevar ya unas semanas funciónando sin problemas, hoy ha  saltado el fusible del ampli y un peste a quemado y ya me he dado cuenta de que tenía un boquete y humeando, como lo ven? Ver el archivo adjunto 190135


tiene pinta de original o una falsificación muy bien hecha, la lámina de cobre por donde está montado la pastilla de silicio y el tamaño de la misma, no parecen ser falsificadas, capaz alguien que conozca mejor estos transistores te dirá mejor si es o no, pero a mi no me parece trucho porque tampoco aparece la pasta blanca que cubre el chip, característico de las falsificaciones.


----------



## rulfo

Amplificador 100W con Darlington
					

Es sobre resistencias de 0,47ohm, si no recuerdo mal los 27mv equivale a unos 60mA, pienso que esta bien.. Otras etapas de este mismo amplificador las tengo también sobre ese valor y van bien..




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				



La verdad que lo pongo prácticamente al máximo de volumen, y a 6ohm, eso sí, con unos disipadores grandes y ventilación forzada, en ningún momento supera los 40 grados...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

rulfo dijo:


> Amplificador 100W con Darlington
> 
> 
> Es sobre resistencias de 0,47ohm, si no recuerdo mal los 27mv equivale a unos 60mA, pienso que esta bien.. Otras etapas de este mismo amplificador las tengo también sobre ese valor y van bien..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forosdeelectronica.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La verdad que lo pongo prácticamente al máximo de volumen, y a 6ohm, eso sí, con unos disipadores grandes y ventilación forzada, en ningún momento supera los 40 grados...


Le has puesto red Zobel a la salida??
Ese transistor parece original...


----------



## rulfo

No la puesto, he utilizado la pcb tal cual...


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Le has puesto red Zobel a la salida??
> Ese transistor parece original...


Coincido con el Doctor...….


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

rulfo dijo:


> No la puesto, he utilizado la pcb tal cual...


De hecho, el circuito original tiene una red Zobel a la salida que luego desaparece en las próximas iteraciones del PCB.
De todas formas, no hace falta cambiar el PCB, la red se puede agregar sobre el conector de salida a parlantes del propio impreso. No sé si es la mejor opcion, pero al menos es una proteccion que no debería faltar.


----------



## Diego78

luisitoloco22 dijo:


> buen dato colega, justamente estaba pensando en comprar en esa tienda, ya que elko/arrow ya no vende como antes, y bueno, ya se donde no comprar, aparte de electronica liniers.
> 
> no les sacaste fotos por esas casualidades?



Hola *luisitoloco22*, no le pude sacar fotos...pero te aseguro que parecían originales...
Iva a abrirlos para mostrar la pastilla de silicio en el foro, pero me tomaron los transistores quemados y me devolvieron el total del importe.
Obvio que ante la iniciativa de la devolución del dinero no me quedo otra que entregar los transistores.

Saludos


----------



## Diego German

Hola, estos me acaban de llegar de China por AliExpress,  los traje para ver si armo algunos de los amplificadores que están pasteados en el foro y que utilizan Mosfet canal N, al testearlos no marcan algun daño o fuga, pero aparentemente son usados  .  Que tal los ven?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Aparentemente no, SON usados. Si funcionan...bienvenido sea, pero el estado de sus parámetros y de su stress es desconocido...


----------



## luisitoloco22

fuaa, hasta transistores usados venden? naaa, ya es demasiao jajaja


----------



## Daniel Lopes

luisitoloco22 dijo:


> fuaa, hasta transistores usados venden? naaa, ya es demasiao jajaja


Sii , los Chinos hacen eso !
Jo conpre 20 transistores reciclados en Aliexpress (tienda china online)  y todos funcionan de 10!
Ya con lo mismo transistor cero Km la probabilidad de sener una falsificación (trucho chino) que nin funciona es alta actualmente.
!Saludos desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## luisitoloco22

buen dato colega, espero que estés resguardado con esto del coronavirus, saludos y gracias por compartir tu experiencia.


----------



## Technicus

Aquí hay un artículo que escribí hace años, sobre este tema de los componentes falsificados. Lo comentado allí, creo que aun tiene vigencia:  Componentes Electrónicos Falsificados


----------



## rulfo

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *CDIL - Continental Device India Limited*
> 
> http://www.cdil.com/cataloguePage.jsp?parentCatId=0&expandCat=32
> 
> Semiconductor Manufacturing Company | Continental Device India Ltd (CDIL)
> Vienen grabados con laser



¿Que opinan de esa marca? 
He visto que tienen buenos precios...





						CDIL en la oferta de TME
					

CDIL en la oferta de TME




					www.tme.eu


----------



## DOSMETROS

Es lo de siempre , *CDIL es muy respetable* , el problema sería lo remarcado


----------



## rulfo

2sa1943, que os parece?? 
Yo diría que supeeerrfalso!!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes

rulfo dijo:


> 2sa1943, que os parece??
> Yo diría que supeeerrVer el archivo adjunto 192644falso!!!


Nooooo es un Recontra Trucho Chino , jajajajajajajajajajajajaja
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## rulfo

Exacto, los pedí en aliexpress, esperándome lo peor, y así ha sido...


----------



## Daniel Lopes

rulfo dijo:


> Exacto, los pedí en aliexpress, esperándome lo peor, y así ha sido...


Ya jo tuve una mejor  suerte en conprar 20 transistores RD15HVF1 reciclados ( usados de segunda manos) en esa misma tienda online y todos funcionam de 10! , mejor aun que un cero kilometro (sin uso cualquer) lo que actualmente es casi seguro que es un trucho Chino.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Gatxan

rulfo dijo:


> ¿Que opinan de esa marca?
> He visto que tienen buenos precios...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CDIL en la oferta de TME
> 
> 
> CDIL en la oferta de TME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tme.eu


Hace años que CDIL fabrica todos esos tipos de transistores de cápsulas metálicas TO18, TO39 (BC107.... BC140... etc) y la calidad es pasable, con lo que son una buena opción para montajes / reparaciones de aparatos y circuitos y que mantengan el aspecto "vintage". No obstante, digo que la calidad es pasable si no se les exige mucho, porque en unos CDIL BC108C que compré para un pre-amplificador, resultaron ser bastante ruidosos (escuchabas un ruido de fondo como un gggrrrpppp), luego comprendí que eso lo llaman "popcorn noise" en audio. Con un BC547C de otra marca iba perfecto.


----------



## ernestogn

Tengo continuidad entre pines 11 y 12 , 
Aparte de estar en corto? 
sera original ?
Es descabellado intentar reemplazar TR9
el equipo donde esta puesto no parece haber sido reparado antes...

por otro lado esto se consigue original? o mejor le armo un par de TDA 7294?


----------



## Fogonazo

No es para nada descabellado proceder al reemplazo del transistor dañado, en el foro hay temas donde se habla de eso.

¿ Quién te garantiza que si colocas 2 *TDA 7294* estos sean originales  ?


----------



## frontalini

luisitoloco22 dijo:


> fuaa, hasta transistores usados venden? naaa, ya es demasiao jajaja


Yo el sabado compre en Electronica Liniers 2 transistores mitsubishi al menos decia eso la tampografia, resulto que antes de instalarlos los medí con el tester, resultado uno abierto y el otro en corto (2sc3133) son para RF. Lamé y el vendedor me dijo traelos los mando a garantia, tardan un mes y seguro los rebotan. Son re truchos los transistores y Liniers. Le dije bueno dame otros a cambio y me dijo no tengo mas.
No compro mas en ese lugar


----------



## tonygtguitar

¿alguno de vosotros se ha encontrado falsificaciones de transistores tipo TO 220 tipo tip 42 y similares?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Camionadas , lanchones , montañas de falsificaciones . . .  parece que no haz leído el tema


----------



## rulfo

Según lo visto, ya parece que pocos componentes electrónico queda ya sin falsificar, por no decir ninguno..


----------



## tonygtguitar

aqui en españa habia un vendedor de madrid que presumia mucho de vender calidad y me mando unos mj2955 que eran identicos a los que vende polida por ebay, y el tio me lo negaba una y otra vez.

Hace poco hice un pedido en taydaelectronic de transistores de potencia, a ver si me llega, tayda parece que son competentes, de hecho la prueba esta en que si buscas un j201, o un 2n5457 o un 2n3055 que son componentes requete falsificados, nisiquiera los tienen, eso es por algo, si los tuvieran daria que pensar, por que no sera que son dificiles de conseguir a precios muy baratos, pero* [Término innecesariamente vulgar para expresarse dentro de un Foro Técnico !]* lo que te mandan.


rulfo dijo:


> Según lo visto, ya parece que pocos componentes electrónico queda ya sin falsificar, por no decir ninguno..


los transistores BJT de pequeña potencia tipo c1815, bc557 y compañia esos no creo que los falsifiquen, y tampoco creo que merezca la pena falsificar los tip31 y similares, pienso yo, pero no me extrañaria, ya he leido que los reguladores de voltaje tipicos de 7812 los falsifican tambien y a la que metes un consumo de 100mA se vienen abajo.


----------



## sebsjata

ufff, falsificaciones a toneladas tip41, 31 los bc557, 2n5401, ksp92, etc, los mosfet que vienen en encapsulado TO220 también los falsifican, los reguladores de tensión, los amplificadores operacionales como los TL074, los microcontroladores los venden usados, todo esta falsificado, nada está a salvo.


----------



## tonygtguitar

El otro dia puse un tl084 smd a un osciloscopio dso 150 y cuando fui a medir freuencia senoidal de 1khz la medía bien, pero a medida que iba subiendo la frecuencia la lectura se iba degradando, aparecía distorsión de cruce y a 20khz la onda estaba toda hecha una * [Término innecesariamente vulgar para expresarse en un Foro Técnico] *, todo deformada.

Es que también falsifican los smd? O debería haber puesto un tl084 de precision?

Con un generador de frecuencia me ocurrió exactamente lo mismo, a éste se le rompió un tl082 smd, y al subir frecuencia, señal deformada.

Una forma de detectar TR falsos es mirar si la espalda es de cobre, las falsificaciones para abaratar costes suelen poner aluminio y otros metales mas económicos, yo eso lo he visto.


----------



## cancerverus266

Normamente no tenia dudas del vendedor actual,incluso en sus ventas de liquidación todo bien, componentes nuevos y de calidad,pero como todo en la vida cambia,hace poco se realizo otro venta de descuento adquirí varios ic,entre ellos varios stk (sip mas de uno pensara son falsos)en cuanto al stk404-100 tengo algunas dudas,pero mi sorpresa fue el tda7292,así es les pongo foto y a ver cual es el problema?


no era partidario de usar componentes reciclados hasta que leí en este post,sobre las terminales anexadas a componentes usado y después de este desaguisado con el vendedor,revice sus transistores en su web ya que necesitaba unos para un kenwood,y la mayoría tenia terminales estañadas así que opte por usar las que tenia de deshueses,eso si hay componentes nuevos,pero ni idea si serán originales (espero que si por que adquirí 4 pares de njw)en fin.
¿Que integrado sera realmente el que compre?.
¿Alguna forma de saber si corresponde a otro tda?.
¿Alguna forma de probarlo sin que mi esposa termine saltando hasta el techo   y me quite mis juguetes?.
En fin foro cuídense,seguimos leyéndonos y que tengan buena salud todas las familias.


----------



## ni

cancerverus266 dijo:


> Normamente no tenia dudas del vendedor actual,incluso en sus ventas de liquidación todo bien, componentes nuevos y de calidad,pero como todo en la vida cambia,hace poco se realizo otro venta de descuento adquirí varios ic,entre ellos varios stk (sip mas de uno pensara son falsos)en cuanto al stk404-100 tengo algunas dudas,pero mi sorpresa fue el tda7292,así es les pongo foto y a ver cual es el problema?
> Ver el archivo adjunto 193642
> 
> no era partidario de usar componentes reciclados hasta que leí en este post,sobre las terminales anexadas a componentes usado y después de este desaguisado con el vendedor,revice sus transistores en su web ya que necesitaba unos para un kenwood,y la mayoría tenia terminales estañadas así que opte por usar las que tenia de deshueses,eso si hay componentes nuevos,pero ni idea si serán originales (espero que si por que adquirí 4 pares de njw)en fin.
> ¿Que integrado sera realmente el que compre?.
> ¿Alguna forma de saber si corresponde a otro tda?.
> ¿Alguna forma de probarlo sin que mi esposa termine saltando hasta el techo   y me quite mis juguetes?.
> En fin foro cuídense,seguimos leyéndonos y que tengan buena salud todas las familias.



¿El proveedor es sgemx?


----------



## cancerverus266

brujo, brujo


----------



## Agustinw

No descarten 100% aliexpress como opción de compra, acá me volví loco tratando de conseguir MJL21193/4 originales y los conseguí en Aliexpress de una tienda que vende transistores supuestamente originales para audio Hifi.  HIFI amplifier spare parts center creo que se llamaba, muy buena atención respondieron todo lo que le pregunté y los transistores perfectos funcionaron y soportaron pruebas de corriente Ice que un falso no lo soportaría.
Lo malo es que tenían poca variedad de transistores


----------



## ni

cancerverus266 dijo:


> brujo, brujo



No pues entonces ya sólo queda mouser o newark ...

Porque AG está igual (en méxico).


----------



## Nimer

Qué opinan de estos?
2SA1943


----------



## DOSMETROS

El silicio es de juguete !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Jaaaa....un BC548 en cápsula grande!!!!!


----------



## cancerverus266

Ni, en ag compré por ignorancia un 7805 y me  reventó el primer amplificador que intenté reparar, al enterarme que circulaban componentes pirata lo medí externamente y en lugar de 5V daba 18V.

En sgemx los reguladores de 5V al inicio daban los 5v, últimamente dan 5.9V, casi quemo el integrado del panel de un Aiwa, desde entonces mejor uso reciclados, para los transistores darlington he optado por comprar Sony's descompuestos, éstos traen 5 pares mn/mp y de 3 comprados (200 por pieza y todos los transistores de salida están bien) salen mas baratos que en sgemx y también son reciclados.

En fin seguiremos luchando por encontrar un lugar confiable, Ni,¿En Mouser o  Newark, si te llegan, es muy complicado el pedido y que tal salen?, seguimos leyéndonos.

Me venden un qsc usa 850 como ven, los dan en 1000 devaluados pesos, les pregunto por que usa 16 pares de transistores y siento que eso ya está un poco pesado para lo que se.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Jaaaa....un BC548 en cápsula grande!!!!!


O quizaz es  un 2N2222 disfrazado , Jajajajajajajaja
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS

cancerverus266 dijo:


> Me venden un qsc usa 850 como ven, los dan en 1000 devaluados pesos, les pregunto por que usa 16 pares de transistores y siento que eso ya está un poco pesado para lo que se.


 
No seas cobarde   . . .  aquí te ayudarán !


----------



## cancerverus266

Duda compre estos stk de oferta,la mayoría coincide con la hoja de datos (pines y dimensiones),pero este Stk499-090,no encuentro sus datos,unos dicen que es regulador y otros amplificador,encontré un diagrama de kenwood rdvh7,donde usa el stk499-090, pero ahí tiene 19 pines y el que tengo solo 16 pines,sera falso,no encontré la hoja de datos,alguien tendrá una de esa serie stk499-xxx o de ese integrado en especifico, es regulador o amplificador ,y usted amigo del foro ¿que opina?.
Seguimos leyéndonos.
P.D.
Segun yo es original,por que el pcb es color canela y no verde.


----------



## Jota Jota

cancerverus266 dijo:


> Duda compre estos stk de oferta,la mayoría coincide con la hoja de datos (pines y dimensiones),pero este Stk499-090,no encuentro sus datos,unos dicen que es regulador y otros amplificador,encontré un diagrama de kenwood rdvh7,donde usa el stk499-090, pero ahí tiene 19 pines y el que tengo solo 16 pines,sera falso,no encontré la hoja de datos,alguien tendrá una de esa serie stk499-xxx o de ese integrado en especifico, es regulador o amplificador ,y usted amigo del foro ¿que opina?.
> Seguimos leyéndonos.
> P.D.
> Segun yo es original,por que el pcb es color canela y no verde.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 195009Ver el archivo adjunto 195010Ver el archivo adjunto 195011Ver el archivo adjunto 195012




Es el nuevo STK de Sanyo y si es original pero no es JP es de HK, no es un regulador el regulador tiene otro encapsulado diferente, ese es un Amplificador,  al igual que el STK499-080 es de 16 Pines que es de 70W x 2.

Muy usados en Amplificadores Kenwood como el RA100 RA150.


----------



## cancerverus266

Y como van los pines de salida o con cual stk es intercambiable/compatible  si me pueden orientar,busque también el 070 y naa,080 y naaa,se que es viejo el integrado,pero debe haber alguien con esa información.

Ojo no estoy insinuando nada ,no piensen mal.

Seguimos leyéndonos foro.


----------



## moonwalker

Denunció el LA7837 integrado de salida vertical para TV TRC el cual por acá lo venden pero a penas es colocado en el circuito se quema echando humo. Un vendedor me dijo que no lo comprara nuevo porque salen súper falsificados y la mejor manera es conseguir uno de una tarjeta recuperada. Al llegar al almacén electrónico donde compro siempre, le hice la observación acerca del integrado vertical ya mencionado y la chica me dijo que esos integrados vendidos allí salían buenos. Tentado, lo compré y al colocarlo en el TV (un Daewoo chino) el integrado explotó (tenía razón el viejo) y sólo recordé la cara de la chica que me lo vendió.


----------



## rulfo

moonwalker dijo:


> Denunció el LA7837 integrado de salida vertical para TV TRC el cual por acá lo venden pero a penas es colocado en el circuito se quema echando humo. Un vendedor me dijo que no lo comprara nuevo porque salen súper falsificados y la mejor manera es conseguir uno de una tarjeta recuperada. Al llegar al almacén electrónico donde compro siempre, le hice la observación acerca del integrado vertical ya mencionado y la chica me dijo que esos integrados vendidos allí salían buenos. Tentado, lo compré y al colocarlo en el TV (un Daewoo chino) el integrado explotó (tenía razón el viejo) y sólo recordé la cara de la chica que me lo vendió.


¿¿Y que tal estaba la chica?? 

Hace un tiempo que pido aqui:




__





						Soluciones industriales | RS, anteriormente RS Components
					






					es.rs-online.com
				




Y hasta el momento, no he tenido ningún problema, incluso con los darlington, tip142 y147,que ya saben, hasta el momwnto bien..


----------



## Jota Jota

cancerverus266 dijo:


> Y como van los pines de salida o con cual stk es intercambiable/compatible  si me pueden orientar,busque también el 070 y naa,080 y naaa,se que es viejo el integrado,pero debe haber alguien con esa información.
> 
> Ojo no estoy insinuando nada ,no piensen mal.
> 
> Seguimos leyéndonos foro.



Aquí te indico de como van los pines de entrada y salida, y si es compatible con la series STK499-XXX 070/080/090 de 50W, 70W y 90W respectivamente. Si ese Datasheet ya no existe pero si uno tiene el diagrama interno te puedes diseñar y armar un amplificador con un buen STK.



Ya el resto de pines va saliendo de acuerdo a como lo vayas diseñando, el voltaje entre ±40 a45V DC esta en el rango, pero hay que tener en cuenta que el Pin 8 le debe llegar un voltaje -Vcc menor, pines 6 y 7 no se conectan al igual que 10 y 11 es lo mas comun. 

Aqui hay maestros en este tema asi para ellos esto es pan comido.


----------



## moonwalker

rulfo dijo:


> ¿Y que tal estaba la chica??


Eso sí hay que reconocerlo, la chica es bonita y con su confianza emitida, confié y le compré la refacción pero bueno ya sé que por acá comprar un LA7837 es comprar una bomba China. saludos


----------



## trapiche

Perdón pero no se puede hacer una defensa en el consumidor? (Arg.)
no puede seguir así no mas esto...


----------



## moonwalker

trapiche dijo:


> Perdón pero no se puede hacer una defensa en el consumidor? (Arg.)
> no puede seguir así no mas esto...


Trapiche, siempre he pensado como sería exponer una defensa contra la fábrica que los produce pero pienso que es inevitable. No entiendo como se manejará todo ese marketing de producción y venta de integrados falsos y la permisión de todo este comercio.


----------



## rulfo

Buenas, y pendaba yo que tenía tda1524, los pille hace tiempo por aliexpress, no hay ninguno que funcione,, algunos directamente nada, otros no balancean, otros suben sonido desde los graves, en fin  o no hacen nada o hacen cosas raras, y me iba a poner chalado revisando el control de tonos, menos mal que recordé que tenía uno por hay de "confianza", no compro ningún componentes más en aliexpres, el 90% no sirve...


----------



## cancerverus266

Ok,probare lo que me comentan y les diré como me fue ,de momento lo dejo en pausa ya que estaré con un clonando un stk4048,para un onkyo m5200,eso si con ayuda del foro.
Seguimos leyéndonos suerte.


----------



## moonwalker

rulfo dijo:


> Buenas, y pendaba yo que tenía tda1524, los pille hace tiempo por aliexpress, no hay ninguno que funcione,, algunos directamente nada, otros no balancean, otros suben sonido desde los graves, en fin  o no hacen nada o hacen cosas raras, y me iba a poner chalado revisando el control de tonos, menos mal que recordé que tenía uno por hay de "confianza", no compro ningún componentes más en aliexpres, el 90% no sirve...
> Ver el archivo adjunto 195225


Rulfooo! También iba a postear acerca del TDA1524; para el 2009, me enamoró un previo ecualizador con ese chip que vi por la web y recuerdo que mi viejo trabajaba cerca de un local de venta de componentes electrónicos muy grande (tal vez uno de los más grande de Caracas) y se lo encargué para que me trajera a casa. Luego de hacer el PCB y montar todo tal cual como estaba en el datasheet me llevo la sorpresa de que el audio entregado era totalmente distorsionado e incomprensible. Luego de darle miles de revisiones al pie de la letra, concluí que el TDA1524 estaba falsificado. Con el pasar de los años y con el testimonio de varios colegas que dicen lo mismo acerca de este integrado, he corroborado mucho más esto. Por Aliexpress y por la tienda electrónica donde lo compró mi viejo, ese TDA1524 sale malo. No sé si algún colega lo ha construido con éxito y dónde podría comprarse con seguridad para realizar ese ecualizador de antaño que quise construir alguna vez en torno a ese integrado. Quiero sacarme esa espina . Dios les bendiga.


----------



## DOSMETROS

He armado al menos 10 de esos pre , el primero me hizo llorar sangre , el segundo solo me hizo parir . . . un soldador 

Buen sonido pero soplaba y zumbaba , mucho no guta , muy quisquilloso.

Si recomiendo el LM1036


----------



## rulfo

moonwalker dijo:


> Rulfooo! También iba a postear acerca del TDA1524; para el 2009, me enamoró un previo ecualizador con ese chip que vi por la web y recuerdo que mi viejo trabajaba cerca de un local de venta de componentes electrónicos muy grande (tal vez uno de los más grande de Caracas) y se lo encargué para que me trajera a casa. Luego de hacer el PCB y montar todo tal cual como estaba en el datasheet me llevo la sorpresa de que el audio entregado era totalmente distorsionado e incomprensible. Luego de darle miles de revisiones al pie de la letra, concluí que el TDA1524 estaba falsificado. Con el pasar de los años y con el testimonio de varios colegas que dicen lo mismo acerca de este integrado, he corroborado mucho más esto. Por Aliexpress y por la tienda electrónica donde lo compró mi viejo, ese TDA1524 sale malo. No sé si algún colega lo ha construido con éxito y dónde podría comprarse con seguridad para realizar ese ecualizador de antaño que quise construir alguna vez en torno a ese integrado. Quiero sacarme esa espina . Dios les bendiga.


Tengo uno funcionando con el amplificador de 50w de Quercus de hace ya unos años, y la verdad que ese si va bien, lo compre junto al que monte ayer en una pequeña tienda de electrónica, me salieron como 10 euros cada uno, nuuuuy caro, pero bueno por lo menos no se ven que sean falsos, he mirado por la web y lo he visto en un par de páginas sobre ese precio, habrá que arriesgarse...


----------



## moonwalker

rulfo dijo:


> Tengo uno funcionando con el amplificador de 50w de Quercus de hace ya unos años, y la verdad que ese si va bien, lo compre junto al que monte ayer en una pequeña tienda de electrónica, me salieron como 10 euros cada uno, nuuuuy caro, pero bueno por lo menos no se ven que sean falsos, he mirado por la web y lo he visto en un par de páginas sobre ese precio, habrá que arriesgarse...


Te felicito Rulfo por hacerlo andar con uno de buena procedencia. Aquí no lo he averiguado, cuando se compró en Venezuela, Sí, era costoso. Analizaré el LM que sugirió Dosmetros, tal vez con un tiempo más holgado lo compre y lo monte.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

rulfo dijo:


> Tengo uno funcionando con el amplificador de 50w de Quercus de hace ya unos años, y la verdad que ese si va bien, lo compre junto al que monte ayer en una pequeña tienda de electrónica, me salieron como 10 euros cada uno, nuuuuy caro, pero bueno por lo menos no se ven que sean falsos, he mirado por la web y lo he visto en un par de páginas sobre ese precio, habrá que arriesgarse...


Te recomiendo que no inviertas tiempo y dinero en ese chip. Es relativamente costoso y tiene demasiada ganancia para las señales de línea actuales, lo que hace que tengas que atenuar a la entrada para amplificar --> aumenta el ruido.
Es un chip "lindo" por que haces un preamp completo con pocos componentes, pero es inconveniente para la amplitud de las señales actuales.
Si le pegas una mirada al hilo de @mnicolau deberias encontrar donde los problemas de ese tipo que se discutieron.


----------



## Jota Jota

moonwalker dijo:


> Te felicito Rulfo por hacerlo andar con uno de buena procedencia. Aquí no lo he averiguado, cuando se compró en Venezuela, Sí, era costoso. Analizaré el LM que sugirió Dosmetros, tal vez con un tiempo más holgado lo compre y lo monte.



Aparte del IC que te sugirió DOSMETROS yo uso el LM4610  nunca me ha fallado.


----------



## Agustinw

rulfo dijo:


> Buenas, y pendaba yo que tenía tda1524, los pille hace tiempo por aliexpress, no hay ninguno que funcione,, algunos directamente nada, otros no balancean, otros suben sonido desde los graves, en fin  o no hacen nada o hacen cosas raras, y me iba a poner chalado revisando el control de tonos, menos mal que recordé que tenía uno por hay de "confianza", no compro ningún componentes más en aliexpres, el 90% no sirve...



¿A que precio los adquiriste? Son integrados que según DigiPart en distribuidores no bajan de 2usd cada uno. Por lo que en Aliexpress cualquier publicación que ofrezca un precio menor obviamente son falsos.
Dos veces compré componentes: transistores de potencia y capsulas de micrófono wm61. Las dos veces el precio coincidía con el precio de venta de distribuidores y me dieron excelente resultado.


----------



## tonygtguitar

lolo2n3055 dijo:


> Pues bien, el 1 de Febrero me llego por correo ordinario.
> Y funcionan perfectamente.
> Esto es lo que compre:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 67031
> En conclusión, son de fiar y de paso te ahorras unos €




Buenas, una pregunta.

¿Habeis podido comprobar bien los productos de tayda que sean autenticos y no falsificados?

Mi experiencia con tayda es la siguiente:

Los TR de potencia los venden con encapsulados actuales, TO 247 y no ves los antiguos mj2955 y otros obsoletos que tanto abundan por aliexpres y ebay y sabemos que son falsos.

Otra cosa a favor es que en cada producto te ponen te dejan el pdf del datashell del producto,es algo que las paginas de falsificaciones no hacen.

He hecho varios pedidos y de momento los TR que he puesto en equipos han respondido bien y no tuve problemas.

¿Que opinais sobre tayda los que habeis comprado?
Gracias.


----------



## Diego78

Buenas
¿Quería consultar si alguien en la actualidad ha podido comprar en Elko/Arrow Argentina?
Un tiempo atrás en este foro se comentó que sgh son los herederos de Elko/Arrow argentina.
Necesito comprar transistores ON MJL21193/4 originales. ¿Alguien compro en SGH y sabe si venden transistores originales?
Se agradece cualquier aporte.


----------



## miborbolla

Mi fuente de poder ATX de una computadora se daño y al intentar repararla encontré los  transistores de conmutación totalmente dañados así como las resistencias asociadas. Estos transistores solo dicen 13007, por lo que deduje que son los clásicos MJE13007, una vez remplazados, procedí a energizar utilizando una lampara incandescente de 100 watts en serie con la fuente a modo de evitar un posible corto, etc.

Como conocen, al energizar la lampara prendió intensamente (efecto de la carga de los capacitores) y luego bajo su intensidad, acto seguido procedí a medir los 5 Volts de la fuente secundaria, los cuales se presentaron sin problema. por ultimo realice el clásico puente entre tierra y el cable PS-on (cable verde) y una vez mas el foco subió de intensidad y se estabilizo a un brillo muy bajo, con multímetro verifique presencia de 3.3., 5 y 12 volts. con lo que di por buen funcionamiento de la fuente, incluso deje la fuente trabajando por cosa de 15 minutos.



Por ultimo, ensamble la fuente la monte y probé directamente, ya sin la lampara incandescente y con un disco duro como carga, en menos de 2 minutos *ZAZ* otra vez un corto y los transistores y resistencias asociadas se quemaron de nuevo.

¿consideran que pueda ser debido a *Transistores Pirata*?

¿O que no este haciendo el remplazo correcto?

Mucho agradeceré sus comentarios.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## sebsjata

Me parece que son falsos, las letras están torcidas y no es igual al de la foto.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

miborbolla dijo:


> Mi fuente de poder ATX de una computadora se daño y al intentar repararla encontré los  transistores de conmutación totalmente dañados así como las resistencias asociadas. Estos transistores solo dicen 13007, por lo que deduje que son los clásicos MJE13007, una vez remplazados, procedí a energizar utilizando una lampara incandescente de 100 watts en serie con la fuente a modo de evitar un posible corto, etc.
> 
> Como conocen, al energizar la lampara prendió intensamente (efecto de la carga de los capacitores) y luego bajo su intensidad, acto seguido procedí a medir los 5 Volts de la fuente secundaria, los cuales se presentaron sin problema. por ultimo realice el clásico puente entre tierra y el cable PS-on (cable verde) y una vez mas el foco subió de intensidad y se estabilizo a un brillo muy bajo, con multímetro verifique presencia de 3.3., 5 y 12 volts. con lo que di por buen funcionamiento de la fuente, incluso deje la fuente trabajando por cosa de 15 minutos.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 196577
> 
> Por ultimo, ensamble la fuente la monte y probé directamente, ya sin la lampara incandescente y con un disco duro como carga, en menos de 2 minutos *ZAZ* otra vez un corto y los transistores y resistencias asociadas se quemaron de nuevo.
> 
> ¿consideran que pueda ser debido a *Transistores Pirata*?
> 
> ¿O que no este haciendo el remplazo correcto?
> 
> Mucho agradeceré sus comentarios.
> 
> Saludos a todos.


Hola a todos , la dica que dejo aca es chequear detenidamente TODOS los conponetes ( diodos , resistores y capacitores ) que conpoen lo circuito de driver dels transistores de potenzia desde lo secundario del transformador Driver hasta la Base dels transistores "3007".
Cierta ves tuve un problema muy semejante y lo culpado era un capacitor electrolictico de 1uF o 10uF ( no me recordo lo valor ezacto mas ) desvalorizado que molestava altamente los tienpos de ON /OFF del transistor "3007"
Peeero , aun no descarto la posibilidad de transistores Truxos Chinos .
!Suerte en lo mantenimiento!
Att,
Daniel lopes.


----------



## miborbolla

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Cierta ves tuve un problema muy semejante y lo culpado era un capacitor electrolictico de 1uF o 10uF ( no me recordo lo valor ezacto mas ) desvalorizado que molestava altamente los tienpos de ON /OFF del transistor "3007"
> Peeero , aun no descarto la posibilidad de transistores Truxos Chinos .
> !Suerte en lo mantenimiento!
> Att,
> Daniel lopes.





sebsjata dijo:


> Me parece que son falsos, las letras están torcidas y no es igual al de la foto.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 196578



Pues las dos cosas, comento:

Busque los 13007 en otro proveedor, me asegure que fueran como los de la foto que muestra *Sebsjata*, pero además cambie los dos capacitores electrolíticos de 10 uF asociados que menciona *Daniel Lopes* (uno solo marcaba 4 uF) volví a realizar los procedimientos que mencione para probar la fuente de Poder y ahora ya todo funciona correctamente.

*¿Por que sé que los MJE13007, de el primer proveedor, eran piratas?* Simple, después de haber encontrado el electrolítico dañado, lo cambie pensando en que se solucionaría el problema, coloque otro par de los que había comprado con el primer proveedor, ensamble y el mismo panorama; Los transistores destrozados. Instale los del segundo proveedor y santo remedio. así que no vuelvo a comprar donde me vendieron los piratas.

Como siempre, Gracias a todos


----------



## tonygtguitar

Yo con los TO-220, he tenido problemas siempre con falsificaciones de los 78xx y los LM317, se ve que el chip que anida dentro del encapsulado, pertenece al que le ponen a los modelos pequeños tipo SMD o, TO-92, que deben ser casi el mismo.

A veces he comprado el tip31, tip42 y similares de TO-220 que los he usado como transistores driver, ahi la verdad es que me han funcionado bien, claro que tambien pienso que la demanda de potencia en el driver suele ser bastante baja, otro gallo cantaria si tu pones uno de estos en una etapa final.


----------



## Agustinw

Buenas tardes
¿Alguien a tenido oportunidad de probar estos potes que se venden por Ebay?
No se si son los ALPS originales pero a vista son casi idénticos
Con los potenciómetros normales para control de volumen me estoy volviendo loco, todos tienen mucha variación entre canales y a distinto recorrido la imagen estéreo se me mueve un poco hacia un lado 
Sino tendré que pedir y esperar un tiempito con la intriga jeje


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Yo he comprado acá 4 potes dobles de 10K para el preamplificador. Dos tienen 9.48K en ambos tracks, uno tiene 9.5K en una pista y 10.2K en la otra, y el ultimo tiene 10.2K en una pista y 8.5K en la otra. Vos verás las porquerías que venden en este país...y entre el doble y el triple que en la CABA por ML.


----------



## gorutperez

Soy de Colombia y también he tenido esos problemas con los componentes comprados acá, hay que ser muy hábil para reconocerlos ya que los estan haciendo de muy mala calidad.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos , desgraciadamente toda basura electronica china es comercializada en toda la America (menos en los Estados Unidos) 
?Quieres conprar conponentes realmente  idoneos ? , conpre en los Estados Unidos por eses pagos la basura China NO si cria.
!Saludos desde Brasil !
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Trump desinfectandose por dentro....


----------



## Agustinw

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , desgraciadamente toda basura electronica china es comercializada en toda la America (menos en los Estados Unidos)
> ?Quieres conprar conponentes realmente  idoneos ? , conpre en los Estados Unidos por eses pagos la basura China NO si cria.
> !Saludos desde Brasil !
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Si tan solo EEUU tuviese los envíos tan baratos como tiene China 
Imaginalo, partexpress, digikey, etc con envío gratis
La única vez que compré a partexpress fue por Grabr y me trajo un yanky dos parlantes en la valija


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Agustinw dijo:


> Si tan solo EEUU tuviese los envíos tan baratos como tiene China
> Imaginalo, partexpress, digikey, etc con envío gratis
> La única vez que compré a partexpress fue por Grabr y me trajo un yanky dos parlantes en la valija


Siiiii , los costos de enbio , inpostos de la aduana , canbio de moneda , etc, etc, los precios suben a lo cielo !
Peeeero es lo precio pago para obtener un conponente electronico idoneo 
Att,
Daniel Lopes


----------



## antoito

Agustinw dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> ¿Alguien a tenido oportunidad de probar estos potes que se venden por Ebay?
> No se si son los ALPS originales pero a vista son casi idénticos
> Con los potenciómetros normales para control de volumen me estoy volviendo loco, todos tienen mucha variación entre canales y a distinto recorrido la imagen estéreo se me mueve un poco hacia un lado
> Sino tendré que pedir y esperar un tiempito con la intriga jeje


Yo compré uno de 50K, por su cuarta toma (loudness), lo tengo utilizado en el preamplificador que ultimamente he construido (ver post) y me va muy bien, lo medí y los dos canales eran idénticos.
Muy contento.


----------



## broke1790

Voy a contar mi experiencia. Compre un lote de TTC5200 y TTA1943, por aliexpress. Tomando en cuenta que el dinero que iba a gastar, era como tirarlo a la basura. Para eso busque con los vendedores que según venden "original". En fin, la primera imagen y la segunda compre con un vendedor con mas o menos buena de reputación(no tenia casi ninguna mala, mas que algunos comentarios de mal embalaje). La tercera imagen fue con otro vendedor para ver las diferencias entre cada uno. Casi no hay entre ellos. Según la nomenclatura que dicen los vendedores, es que fueron fabricados en el año 2019, según ellos. Ambos lotes tiene variaciones de HFE, muy desconcertantes, fueron lecturas de un ESR GM328 y fueron comparadas con otro equipo y no hubo mucha diferencia, todos los lotes de TTC y TTA, pasaron las pruebas físicas y de inspección visual(prueba visual del grabado laser, prueba del imán, prueba eléctrica con carga, ver imagen ultima), a excepto de las patas, cuando salen nuevecitos las patas tiene el aspecto de la cuarta imagen y quinta(mas adelante hablare de esos transistores), las patas vienen estañadas, quizas sea para evitar la oxidación en un clima salino(ver imagen sexta y séptima). Ahora viene lo bueno, los transistores de la imagen 4 y 5 fueron comprados con el proveedor ARROW ELECTRONICS, son de la marca ON SEMI-FAIRCHILD, cuando llegaron, medí su HFE, eran de 55 hfe tanto como en 5200 y 1943. Paso un tiempo, como 3 o 4 meses, volví a hacer la lectura con el GM328, sorpresa ya los 5200 ya median de entre 67 y 90 hfe, lo mismo con los 1943 con un hfe mas alto(como es costumbre, creo que los pnp tienen un HFE alto) de 90 hasta 120 hfe. No podía creer lo que veía, según son de calidad y se degradan como el jabón de uso común(a caso ya son para usarlos de inmediato como si fuera una manzana, si no te la comes pues simplemente se te pudre, ya no puedes conservarlos por que se dañan simplemente con las cuestiones ambientales, que se yo, todo tipo de radiaciones, electrostática, salilidad etc). Desde que se quito el plomo creo que ha venido sucediendo esto(lo comento por la 6 y 7 imagen). Los transistores de la 6 y 7 imagen los compre hace mas de 10 años y creo que son los primero TTC y TTA y han conservado bien su HFE, no han variado mucho desde que los compre, empezaron con un menos 10 % y la ultima medicion fue hace 6 meses y es la misma medición de hace unas horas. A todos los TTC y TTA(viejos y nuevos) se ha aplicado el circuito de potencia de la imagen 8. Y todos pasaron sin problema alguno. No he hecho pruebas con los de ON SEMI, quien iba a dudar de ellos, por que me tomaria la molestia de hacer pruebas viendo su procedencia(las voy a realizar muy pronto). Saquen sus conclusiones o hagan correcciones a mi experiencia. Saludos.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Si he entendido bien, la secuencia es esta...mides un transistor, lo guardas ( no lo usas en un circuito ) lo sacas del cajon y pasado el tiempo ( sin usar ) lo vuelves a medir.......y no mide igual.....¿¿¡ es asi ???


----------



## broke1790

Así es. Aquí la intriga porque viejos transistores no tienen mucha variación en su HFE? Y los nuevos variaron su HFE en tampoco tiempo.(sera que ya la obsolescencia programada esta dentro de un cierto tiempo, dependiendo de la calidad de materiales) Si quieren les puedo dejar la pagina del vendedor que me vendió los transistores. Aun así voy a seguir haciendo pruebas ya en un circuito de potencia(ya se un amplificador, etc). Saludos.


----------



## switchxxi

El hfe supongo que fue medido en un ambiente a temperatura constante en ambas ocasiones y con un equipo de precisión que asegure que la corriente de base sea estable, siempre la misma y la tensión entre C-E también igual siempre. ¿ Es así ?


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Este fenómeno se escapa de mis conocimientos....... Como dice el compañero TODO EL ESCENARIO DEBE SER IGUAL, si es así, mis conocimientos sobre los semiconductores de germanio, silicio y arseniuro de galio acaban de ser desmontados.....


----------



## broke1790

De hecho congelando los transistores. Si baja su HFE, no mucho pero si se nota(como un 20%). La temperatura del transistor, no se cual seria, pero la de la congeladora llega a -20Cº. En las curvas de grafica se indica el HFE a diversas temperaturas. Sin duda alguna hay que hacer muchas pruebas experimentales. Y eso que no tengo los conocimientos apropiados. Solamente me gana la curiosidad y también la forma de ahorrarme algunos centavos, en cuestión de adquirir los mismos transistores a bajo precio. Pero no estoy de acuerdo, en que no todo de lo que venga de china es de mala calidad, simplemente creo que los chinos compran por lotes grandes a las grandes corporaciones de semiconductores y las revenden de nuevo. Al menos en aliexpres, su sistema de ellos se basa en disputas, si tu la formulas bien(como comprador) la ganas con la mano a la cintura, eso si, con pruebas bien fundamentadas(fotos, videos, pruebas en equipos de medición, con carga, hasta destructivas, como exponer el chip del transistor). Creo que a ellos no les conviene perder dinero en un producto defectuoso, cada día ellos se imponen controles de calidad, no tan buenas como las normas europeas o gringas. Pero hay van poco a poco, su meta es bajo precio, buena calidad y por supuesto(con obsolescencia programada, para que el negocio siga fluyendo). La prueba de ello, son los bonitos iphone y sus clones chinas. También he visto en alibaba que venden transistores por lote, de hecho  creo que un youtuber que fabrica amplificadores, los consigue por alibaba, pero es una inversión inicial, que esta fuera de mis alcances por el momento. También he visto amplificadores clase TD, con componentes discretos. Eso si me llamo la atención y a un precio razonable(como 5 0 7 mil mexican pesos, ya con su debido impuesto, según mis cálculos). Con potencias de 2500w por canal. Transformador toroidad(perfecto para la red eléctrica asquerosa de mi país, mas que nada lo digo por lo estable que es). Saludos.


----------



## tonygtguitar

Yo he leido que lo ideal es que un transistor de potencia tenga ganancias bajas, y si son ganancias altas es falso.

Algunos tengo yo de aliexpress que tienen ganancias de mas de 100hfe, pero tambien tengo transistores de potencia originales comprados en taydaelectronic y tienen ganancias altas de por ejemplo 100hfe o 120hfe, el tema es medio complicado, lo ideal es comprar en sitios de confianza.


----------



## ricbevi

Hay que ver específicamente cada caso en particular y para mí, lo ideal es que este dentro del rango que declara el fabricante en la respectiva hoja de datos del mismo.

Cualquier sitio que pueda ser de nuestra confianza puede ser engañada o no y tener algún producto "fake"


----------



## miglo

Pues yo os cuento, compro 2 relés de estado solido "ssr25da" de una marca, no es la marca tan conocida, de hecho los que comprado ahora si los he pedido, creo yo, de la marca buena, se supone que son para 25 amperios, uno lo quiero para un resistencia calentador de 1000W y el otro para un motor pequeño a 230AC de 370W, y como soy un curioso de narices pues me da por abrir uno para ver si realmente el triac que lleva dentro es para 25 Amperios, tengo que decir que esta muy bien fabricado, eboala sorpresa, el triac es un BTA16-600, dicho de otra manera tomadura de pelo.


----------



## RaFFa

Hola. ¿Qué me decís a esto?. Son originales pero los chinos los remarcan y los venden como transistores de mayores capacidades.

En los transistores de los extremos se aprecian por debajo las referncias originales.

Me traia por el camino de la amargura reparando una Quad 405 hasta que me fije en el resto de transistores y de mi cuenta (sencillamente le dabas volumen y literalmente salia ardiendo).


----------



## Fogonazo

RaFFa dijo:


> Hola. ¿Qué me decís a esto?. Son originales pero los chinos los remarcan y los venden como transistores de mayores capacidades.


¿ Por que presupones que son "Solo los Chinos" quienes remarcan los transistores ?


----------



## RaFFa

Habrá muchas mas personas o empresas de diferentes nacionalidades que se dediquen a hacer lo mismo. Pero en este caso, son de Aliexpress


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

Yo recuerdo cuando era un joven estudiante antes de eBay AliExpress etc.
En la zona centro de mi ciudad en la zona de componentes electrónicos había quienes tenían equipo especial para grabar con láser transistores.
Los lijaban, los pulian y les ponían su falso número.

Había una tienda que te vendía transistores de salida horizontal que te garantizaba que funcionaba, pero ellos lo lijaban y lo tatuaban con su número de la tienda eso era el 2005 - 2006 no es tan antiguo el método pero chinos no eran


----------



## Derhund

Hola a todos. Quise probar estos transistores que se venden en amazon y ver que calidad tenían como opción de ultima en caso de que  no llegara a conseguir, y oh decepción . Ya los de surtido ni siquiera los abrí y están de regreso los dos paquetes.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Derhund dijo:


> Hola a todos. Quise probar estos transistores que se venden en amazon y ver que calidad tenían como opción de ultima en caso de que  no llegara a conseguir, y oh decepción . Ya los de surtido ni siquiera los abrí y están de regreso los dos paquetes.Ver el archivo adjunto 269684Ver el archivo adjunto 269685Ver el archivo adjunto 269686Ver el archivo adjunto 269687Ver el archivo adjunto 269688


!"Die" (pastilla) de un 2N2222 , jajajajajajajaja!
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## DOSMETROS

2N2222 con esteroides


----------



## capitanp




----------



## Pinchavalvulas

capitanp dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 269704Ver el archivo adjunto 269705


¿Me están diciendo que eso es un "chip"..? 
Porque yo veo un sello con la cara de alguien fantasmagórico..


----------



## Gerson strauss

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> ¿Me están diciendo que eso es un "chip"..?
> Porque yo veo un sello con la cara de alguien fantasmagórico..


Eso se llama Pareidolia.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Gerson strauss dijo:


> Eso se llama Pareidolia.


Eso se lo explicas a todos los que llevan años viendo imágenes en piedras, baldosas, tostadas de pan, ramas de árbol, pantalla de tv sin video, etc etc... 

End off topic..


----------



## DJ T3

Lo que llega la miniaturizacion...

Ah, no! Te re c@g@r#n... Jajjaa


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

Es la tecnología de los 65 nanómetros


----------



## Agustinw

Me llegó el "ALPS" de Aliexpress, por el momento muchísimo mejor que los potenciometros comunes que me tenían loco con el balance.


----------



## DMLUNA

Agustinw dijo:


> Me llegó el "ALPS" de Aliexpress, por el momento muchísimo mejor que los potenciometros comunes que me tenían loco con el balance.


La pista es de carbón?


----------



## Agustinw

DMLUNA dijo:


> La pista es de carbón?



Tengo entendido que si, no lo he desarmado para no correr riesgo de descalibrarlo pero ya no tengo el desbalance que tenía con otros tipos de potenciometros que he probado. Además corre sin generar ningún ruido y el eje es muy robusto.


----------



## DMLUNA

Agustinw dijo:


> Tengo entendido que si, no lo he desarmado para no correr riesgo de descalibrarlo pero ya no tengo el desbalance que tenía con otros tipos de potenciometros que he probado. Además corre sin generar ningún ruido y el eje es muy robusto.


Y es Made in japan?


----------



## Agustinw

DMLUNA dijo:


> Y es Made in japan?



No creo, por eso puse el "ALPS", entiendo que son replicas


----------



## antoito

Los hay con cuarta toma para Loudness y van muy bien.


----------



## flaco-urbano

Seguro que esta no se la saben  FR307 no es un diodo rápido, es un diodo trucho! (nueva categoría). Compré 50 unidades por internet y al utilizarlo como rectificador de +B en TV el tiempo de vida útil es muy corto.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

flaco-urbano dijo:


> Seguro que esta no se la saben  FR307 no es un diodo rápido, es un diodo trucho! (nueva categoría). Compré 50 unidades por internet y al utilizarlo como rectificador de +B en TV el tiempo de vida útil es muy corto.


Eso pasó hace ya treinta años con el BY299, andábamos todos buscando por las tiendas los de Telefunken o recopilando chasis viejos, a ser posible philips, para reutilizarlos.


----------



## flaco-urbano

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> andábamos todos buscando por las tiendas


Creí que sólo era problema del tercer mundo.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Noo.. El truchismo hace tiempo que nos invadió, lo que pasa es que nos dimos cuenta tarde. Pensamos que era por el cambio de marca o mala suerte porque el siguiente no fallaba... Pero ya empezaba la invasión.


----------



## paliz

Los componentes electrónicos falsificados es una de las razones que dejé de trabajar reparando equipos.
Por donde el vivo el mercado está inundado de componentes truchos, que en mas de una ocasión me hicieron quedar mal y terminé perdiendo dinero.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos , actualmente en lo mundo que vivemos la idea es nomas arreglar nada y si descartar lo equipo roto y conprar otro nuevo , asi la Industria segue fabricando mas y mas con lo tienpo.
!Saludos!


----------



## unmonje

flaco-urbano dijo:


> Seguro que esta no se la saben  FR307 no es un diodo rápido, es un diodo trucho! (nueva categoría). Compré 50 unidades por internet y al utilizarlo como rectificador de +B en TV el tiempo de vida útil es muy corto.


Rápido para morir, no te mintieron !!! (estos tipos quieren todo casi gratis)


----------



## unmonje

paliz dijo:


> Los componentes electrónicos falsificados es una de las razones que dejé de trabajar reparando equipos.
> Por donde el vivo el mercado está inundado de componentes truchos, que en mas de una ocasión me hicieron quedar mal y terminé perdiendo dinero.


Moraleja, si quieres un componente  bueno, desarolla la tecnología e instala una fábrica en tu pais en el que puedas confiar.  Si  elegimos el camino corto,los resultados pueden ser cortos e incoherentes casi, como mi velador personal, que adjunto.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

unmonje dijo:


> Moraleja, si quieres un componente  bueno, desarolla la tecnología e instala una fábrica en tu pais en el que puedas confiar.  Si  elegimos el camino corto,los resultados pueden ser cortos e incoherentes casi, como mi velador personal, que adjunto.


Peeeeero eso que aclaras arriba gasta mucho tienpo y diñero , despues mismo que lo resultado final sea optimo los Chinos aun levan mucha vantagen con su precios bajissimos y ustedes acaba si  quedando  hablando solo y nadie va a conprar tu conponente de buena calidad.
Aca por eses pagos ( Brasil) cuantas industrias con su productos manufacturados de ejelente calidad cerriaram su puertas por NO lograr conpetir nin lejos  con los precios practicados por los Chinos.
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## unmonje

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Peeeeero eso que aclaras arriba gasta mucho tienpo y diñero , despues mismo que lo resultado final sea optimo los Chinos aun levan mucha vantagen con su precios bajissimos y ustedes acaba si  quedando  hablando solo y nadie va a conprar tu conponente de buena calidad.
> !Saludos desde Brasil!


A eso iba, no nos quejemos si elegimos el camino corto, el camino largo es el que generalmente resulta mejor. Evitemos entrar en cuestiones políticas o no echan, con buen critero   Gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes

!Los Chinos van en mucho poco tienpo dominar la economia mundial  desbancando definitivamente los Estados Unidos de su posto de maestro  !
Y todo eso graças a la propria ganancia por diñero facil ,lo  Ocidente  forniu farta "munición y conbustible" para los Chinos que son un pueblo sin cualquer escrupulos y muuuucho agíles , ligero y determinado.
!Saludos!


----------



## paliz

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Peeeeero eso que aclaras arriba gasta mucho tienpo y diñero , despues mismo que lo resultado final sea optimo los Chinos aun levan mucha vantagen con su precios bajissimos y ustedes acaba si  quedando  hablando solo y nadie va a conprar tu conponente de buena calidad.
> Aca por eses pagos ( Brasil) cuantas industrias con su productos manufacturados de ejelente calidad cerriaram su puertas por NO lograr conpetir nin lejos  con los precios practicados por los Chinos.
> !Saludos desde Brasil!


Todo dependerá de las necesidades del mercado y el servicio por el que uno se desenvuelva. Yo veo que los chinos tienen su mercado en la venta de electrónicos para consumo del hogar, en donde a través de la obsolescencia programada pueden ir vendiendo sin preocuparse mucho por el _service_, pero ¿qué hay de la electrónica industrial? ¿en dónde se requieren equipos de precisión y en donde la tecnología _carrier class_ es la prioridad para mantener funcionando la infraestructura de manera óptima?


----------



## Andrxx

Buenas, "levanto" el hilo para plantear una cuestión, estoy peleándome desde hace días con un insertador de teletexto casero que usa como corazón un ATMEGA168-PA-PU. En resumen, "no hace nada" de lo que tiene que hacer pese a que ha sido programado correctamente y a que los fusibles están correctamente configurados. He probado a cargar una rutina tipo "hola mundo" para encender un LED y ni caso me hace.

El ATMEGA está comprado en Aliexpress y tengo un mal presentimiento, la inscripción y el logo de ATMEL me parecen muy chapuceros en comparación con otros productos de la misma marca.

Mi pregunta: ¿Puede ser que haya también falsificaciones de microcontroladores ATMEL y que estas falsificaciones sean tan chapuceras que ni funcione correctamente un micro pese a que el código se carge y se programe correctamente?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Andrxx dijo:


> que estas falsificaciones sean tan chapuceras que ni funcione correctamente un micro pese a que el código se carge y se programe correctamente?


Y que garantía existe para que una falsificación tenga la CPU de un microntrolador adentro??
Yo le pondría unas NAND de varias entradas para que me concida con el numero de patas del chip y que mida algo si usan un tester para "medirlo".


----------



## Andrxx

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y que garantía existe para que una falsificación tenga la CPU de un microntrolador adentro??
> Yo le pondría unas NAND de varias entradas para que me concida con el numero de patas del chip y que mida algo si usan un tester para "medirlo".


Lo se pero pregunto porque mi experiencia con micros de ATMEL es muy reducida...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Andrxx dijo:


> Lo se pero pregunto porque mi experiencia con micros de ATMEL es muy reducida...


Si es una falsificacion no importa la cantidad de experiencia que tengas...siempre sucede algo malo.

Probá de leer el chip y comparar contra lo que cargaste...cosa de ver si al menos grabó bien.


----------



## mcrven

Andrxx dijo:


> ... He probado a cargar una rutina tipo "hola mundo" para encender un LED y ni caso me hace.



... y ¿Desde cuando acá los MIcroprocesadores le hacen caso a alguien?


----------



## switchxxi

Andrxx dijo:


> Buenas, "levanto" el hilo para plantear una cuestión, estoy peleándome desde hace días con un insertador de teletexto casero que usa como corazón un ATMEGA168-PA-PU. En resumen, "no hace nada" de lo que tiene que hacer pese a que ha sido programado correctamente y a que los fusibles están correctamente configurados. He probado a cargar una rutina tipo "hola mundo" para encender un LED y ni caso me hace.
> 
> El ATMEGA está comprado en Aliexpress y tengo un mal presentimiento, la inscripción y el logo de ATMEL me parecen muy chapuceros en comparación con otros productos de la misma marca.
> 
> Mi pregunta: ¿Puede ser que haya también falsificaciones de microcontroladores ATMEL y que estas falsificaciones sean tan chapuceras que ni funcione correctamente un micro pese a que el código se carge y se programe correctamente?



Nunca averigüe como leer la información guardada en un microcontrolador Atmel... no debería ser difícil, pero yo lo volvería a grabar sin protección contra lectura -si es que en el programa fue activada, sino no haría falta- y, una vez grabado, intentaría leer el programa. Si se lee el programa correctamente desde el micro quiere decir que esta bien grabado y muy probablemente no sea una falsificación pero si un "herror umano" (problema en el código). Si se lee cualquier cosa o directamente nada ahí sospecharía de una falsificación.

Que se pueda leer el programa no es certeza de que no sea falso.

También revisaría conexiones, que el cristal sea el correcto y ande, que la señal de reset sea la correcta, que este el LED conectado donde corresponde, etc.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos , jo personalmente NO dudaria ( y nin descartaria) de una falsificación China (Truxo Chino) una ves que seguramente 99% de cualquer y imaginable conponente electronico es fabricado en China debido a los precios $$ inbatibles si conparados a una fabricación en lo Ocidente.
Los conponentes manufacturados de premera linea siguen para los paises mas abastecidos ,  ricos $$ , y  lo resto (la basura) sigue para paises sub-desenvolvidos ( mas puebres y sin grans recursos financeros $$).
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi

Lo que me asombra( desde mi ignorancia total en productos ATMEL) es que deje cargar el código.

En el caso de Microchip y en sus programadores PICKit 2 al menos, al conectar el microcontrolador o cargar el archivo que se va a programar el mismo programador hace una verificación de que hay conectado al mismo y no permite cargar por ejemplo, algo programado para el 16F84A en el 16F628A o viceversa o cualquier otro de la familia cercana o no. 

No hablemos ya del caso que se realiza una verificación o durante o posterior según selección a la programación para ver si todo lo programado es correcto.

Aparentemente todo el proceso se realiza correctamente según Andrxx ya que dice que se programa "correctamente".

Hacer tal dispositivo dentro de un chip para engañar al programador, etc me parece mas complicado que remarcar cualquier "verdura" similar por fuera o hasta sin silicio en el interior. 

De ser así, se observa que se van perfeccionando hasta en este "rubro".


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

Pero en un micro comprado bien hace lo correcto?


----------



## Andrxx

Buenas tardes, bueno, gracias por los comentarios, soy un ignorante en programación en C orientada a ATMEGA, como ya sabeis mi experiencia es la RF, el proyecto que quiero hacer es el siguiente: 




En resumen, el LM1881 de Philips separa sincronismos y el ATMEL inserta líneas de teletexto en las líneas de reserva de la imagen PAL. Los sincronismos están separados correctamente, tras efectuar mediciones con osciloscopio. XTAL está correctamente conectado y cargado con condensadores de 22 pF y el cristal oscila tras analizar su señal senoidal en este. En AVRSTUDIO el hex está generado correctamente y el programador, es un USBASP que se comunica perfectamente con el ATMEGA, la verificación del código es correcta, he usado AVRDUDE para pilotar el programador cuyos drivers están cargados con zadig. La señal de reset está con su resistencia de 10 Kohm como figura en el esquema. Los fusibles están configurados para: 1, trabajar con un oscilador externo, 2, no dividir entre 8 la señal generada por el cristal aunque he probado varias configuraciones como dividir entre 8 la señal, la falta de información sobre mi montaje (hasta incluso habiendo escrito un mail a su autor, sin haber obtenido respuesta), me obliga a experimentar con varias configuraciones para intentar obtener éxito. He llegado incluso a pensar que este proyecto es un "fake".

Aún así, no obtengo respuesta. En el pin 3 debería haber una señal que es "el teletexto" listo para insertarse en las líneas de reserva de la imagen PAL. He probado a modificar los fusibles para cargar un programa básico que encienda un LED a través de un puerto, eso si, sin usar el oscilador externo, y sigue sin funcionar. Sospecho que es una "truchada", el logo de ATMEL es casi invisible, la forma en la que la serigrafía está dibujada incita a pensar "mal" debido a sus grandes diferencias con los ATMEGA genuinos que distribuye mouser, etc.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

No no 
Nunca se empieza por lo más difícil hasta yo que soy bien rifado inteligentote casi casi dios me puede salir a la primera un proyecto bajado de internet.

Primero cargarle algo más fácil unos leds y que prendan y apaguen.

Si lo hace bien el micro está bien.

Si no hace nada el micro está malo.

No sé si me doy a explicar.


----------



## Andrxx

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> No no
> Nunca se empieza por lo más difícil hasta yo que soy bien rifado inteligentote casi casi dios me puede salir a la primera un proyecto bajado de internet.
> 
> Primero cargarle algo más fácil unos leds y que prendan y apaguen.
> 
> Si lo hace bien el micro está bien.
> 
> Si no hace nada el micro está malo.
> 
> No sé si me doy a explicar.


Efectivamente, el problema es que he empezado la casa por el tejado...

Pincharé el micro en una breadboard y verificaré si esa cosa tan simple la hace...


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Andrxx dijo:


> "Efectivamente, el problema es que he empezado la casa por el tejado..."


Hola a todos , hace ya muuuuucho tienpo atraz ( como uns 45 años) jo era un niño de 10 años de edad y mi maestra de la primaria me ensiñou que una Casa si começa premeramente  por lo alicerçe , despues de listo ,  las paredes , despues de listas ,  por urtimo lo bendicto theco .
Nunca olvide ese ensiñamento , por aqueles tienpos los maestros ( y maestras ) teniam practicamente  misma auctoridad de que nuestros padres y madres adentro de las salas de classes.
!Otros tienpos , actualmente  ahora popularmente dicemos que es como la "casa de la  madre Joana" ( lo que si puede hacer de todo y no pasa nada ) !
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## conejo3

Aquí en Costa Rica te venden los transistores de audio y bien caros y se ponen en corto al instante y al reclamar se hacen los rusos y  nadie controla ni hace nada al respecto.
Lo que estoy haciendo y creo que ya muchos lo hacen es comprar kit de amplificadores chinos y esos transistores que usan me dan buen resultado


----------



## heidyvanesa19

conejo3 dijo:


> Aquí en Costa Rica te venden los transistores de audio y bien caros y se ponen en corto al instante y al reclamar se hacen los rusos y  nadie controla ni hace nada al respecto.
> Lo que estoy haciendo y creo que ya muchos lo hacen es comprar kit de amplificadores chinos y esos transistores que usan me dan buen resultado


Exacto amigo, este es el que estoy empezandoa poner en los Sony Genezy y en algunos otros cuya potencia sea de 100W aproximadamente:



Módulo amplificador de audio estéreo compacto, clase D. Usa el TDA7498.


*Alimentación:* 12 a 35V
*Salida: *Dos salidas de 0.1~100W ; 4~8 Ohms
*Amplificador: *TDA7498
*Fuente recomendada: *24V - 5A
*Dimensiones: *90 x 62 mm
*Protección de sobre-temperatura:* Sí



O este otro mira:



Módulo amplificador bluetooth de audio, clase D. Usa el TPA3116 2.1.

*Alimentación: *18 - 24V
*Corriente mínima de operación:* 3A
*Corriente de reposo:* 60mA
*Eficiencia en el trabajo:* 90%
*Salida de audio: *par de terminal block
*Potencia de salida:* 1 de 100W y 2 de 50W
*Tamaño del módulo:* 10.4 x 10.3 cm
*Conectividad:* Bluetooth (únicamente)


----------



## flaco-urbano

Pero!!! hasta los 555 vienen truchos (de mala calidad).
Compré unos cuantos a un distribuidor en Almagro y en configuración mono-estable no se cumple: T = 1.1 x R x C. Pero si tomo uno de los que tengo guardado hace mucho, sí funciona como se espera.
¿Será mejor opción hoy la versión CMOS?


----------



## Daniel Lopes

flaco-urbano dijo:


> Pero!!! hasta los 555 vienen truchos (de mala calidad).
> Compré unos cuantos a un distribuidor en Almagro y en configuración mono-estable no se cumple: T = 1.1 x R x C. Pero si tomo uno de los que tengo guardado hace mucho, sí funciona como se espera.
> ¿Será mejor opción hoy la versión CMOS?


La salida que veo es conprar en tiendas Norte Americanas , por eses pagos la falsificación NO si cria.
!Ya cuanto a los precios praticados................................ estes si va a los cielos !
!Suerte!


----------



## mcrven

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> La salida que veo es conprar en tiendas Norte Americanas , por eses pagos la falsificación NO si cria.
> !Ya cuanto a los precios praticados................................ estes si va a los cielos !
> !Suerte!



Amigo Daniel, parece ser que usted también crée en el Conejito de Pascuas o... en Santa Claus...

Los vendedores de USA, igual que cualquier vendedor de un bazar de Marruecos o, el que vende en la acera al lado de su casa, allá en Sao Paulo...
Son solo eso... Vendedores.
Nada tienen ellos que ver, ni tampoco quieren saber qué venden. Solo les interesa negociar al 10%, como decía el campesino: "Mi margen de Ganancia es el 10%... Lo que me cuesta 10, lo vendo en 100.

Por otro lado, lo he explicado unas 100 veces, tanto aquí en el foro, como en charlas y seminarios técnicos.

Los componentes falsificados "No Existen"... Por favor... no sigan en esto.

Acaso se pueden medianamente imaginar, de cual nivel es la programación y el desarrollo para la producción de UN TRANSISTOR... o de un NE555, o de un LM741.
Solo sería un demente quien arrancara un programa de producción de un componente cualquiera, para venderlo por piecitas a los aficionados a la electrónica del mundo, por 0,20 US$ 0 0.50 US$...

Esos componentes, que compramos en las tiendas de la esquina, no cumplen ninguna clasificación, nunca la cumplieron. Son los restos desechados de los procesos de selección y clasificación, posteriores a la fabricación. Los fabricantes no producen componentes para venderlos a las tiendas de partes y/o repuestos, como tampoco lo hacen para satisfacer las necesidades de los aficionados, estudiantes, técnicos reparadores; ellos producen para las Industrias, que son quienes les demandan esas producciones, las financian, financian los desarrollos y se quedan con la crema y nata de esas producciones.

Después de salir de los hornos las, obleas continentes cientos de componentes y antes de cortar cada parte, se someten a rigurosas pruebas que, solamente son viables de realizar por los laboratorios de los fabricantes. Luego, aún sin separar de la oblea, sin soldar los conductores externos, cada unidad se somete a una selección y clasificación.
De una producción, digamos que de unos 10.000.000 de 2N3055 o cualquier otro, solo un 10% "Quizás", logre entrar dentro del marco de clasificados entre los niveles +A1 y D.
De clase D hacia abajo ya no hay clasificación. Los que cumplen con <10% de los parámetros... quizás sean desechados sin más trámite, los que cumplen entre >10% y Clase D, se los regalan a los dealers y estos los embolsan, los etiquetan y... los venden por kilos a los distribuidores como Ali-Express, AliBaba... etc.

Esto, se los repito una vez más, nos fue revelado por un ingeniero, gerente de producción de ST (Anterior SGS ATes), de la fábrica de Boston, USA. Entre 1970 y 1995 me desempeñé como técnico de revisión de partes ensabladas para fuentes de poder de alto desempeño (SMPS) en una empresa local y esa empresa distribuía y utilizaba componentes de SGS, Lambda, Siemens, Philips y... otros. Los componentes de potencia y más sensibles se pedían Clasificados A, A1.


----------



## heidyvanesa19

Tiene lógica tu comentario, si pudieras ampliar mas el tema te lo agradecería, para leerlo con una taza de café


----------



## Daniel Lopes

mcrven dijo:


> Amigo Daniel, parece ser que usted también crée en el Conejito de Pascuas o... en Santa Claus...
> 
> Los vendedores de USA, igual que cualquier vendedor de un bazar de Marruecos o, el que vende en la acera al lado de su casa, allá en Sao Paulo...
> Son solo eso... Vendedores.
> Nada tienen ellos que ver, ni tampoco quieren saber qué venden. Solo les interesa negociar al 10%, como decía el campesino: "Mi margen de Ganancia es el 10%... Lo que me cuesta 10, lo vendo en 100.
> 
> Por otro lado, lo he explicado unas 100 veces, tanto aquí en el foro, como en charlas y seminarios técnicos.
> 
> Los componentes falsificados "No Existen"... Por favor... no sigan en esto.
> 
> Acaso se pueden medianamente imaginar, de cual nivel es la programación y el desarrollo para la producción de UN TRANSISTOR... o de un NE555, o de un LM741.
> Solo sería un demente quien arrancara un programa de producción de un componente cualquiera, para venderlo por piecitas a los aficionados a la electrónica del mundo, por 0,20 US$ 0 0.50 US$...
> 
> Esos componentes, que compramos en las tiendas de la esquina, no cumplen ninguna clasificación, nunca la cumplieron. Son los restos desechados de los procesos de selección y clasificación, posteriores a la fabricación. Los fabricantes no producen componentes para venderlos a las tiendas de partes y/o repuestos, como tampoco lo hacen para satisfacer las necesidades de los aficionados, estudiantes, técnicos reparadores; ellos producen para las Industrias, que son quienes les demandan esas producciones, las financian, financian los desarrollos y se quedan con la crema y nata de esas producciones.
> 
> Después de salir de los hornos las, obleas continentes cientos de componentes y antes de cortar cada parte, se someten a rigurosas pruebas que, solamente son viables de realizar por los laboratorios de los fabricantes. Luego, aún sin separar de la oblea, sin soldar los conductores externos, cada unidad se somete a una selección y clasificación.
> De una producción, digamos que de unos 10.000.000 de 2N3055 o cualquier otro, solo un 10% "Quizás", logre entrar dentro del marco de clasificados entre los niveles +A1 y D.
> De clase D hacia abajo ya no hay clasificación. Los que cumplen con <10% de los parámetros... quizás sean desechados sin más trámite, los que cumplen entre >10% y Clase D, se los regalan a los dealers y estos los embolsan, los etiquetan y... los venden por kilos a los distribuidores como Ali-Express, AliBaba... etc.
> 
> Esto, se los repito una vez más, nos fue revelado por un ingeniero, gerente de producción de ST (Anterior SGS ATes), de la fábrica de Boston, USA. Entre 1970 y 1995 me desempeñé como técnico de revisión de partes ensabladas para fuentes de poder de alto desempeño (SMPS) en una empresa local y esa empresa distribuía y utilizaba componentes de SGS, Lambda, Siemens, Philips y... otros. Los componentes de potencia y más sensibles se pedían Clasificados A, A1.


!Descurpe Don mcrven , pero NO acuerdo con ustedes en muchos puntos!
Actualmente 99% de la producción de conponentes electronicos son hechos en China por puros motivos economicos $$ ( plata facil).
Sigo insistindo que lo Ocidente por pura ganancia de plata (diñero facil) entrego a la China toda producción de conponentes electronicos.
Pero eso aun tiene volta , o sea la China vai canbiar las reglas de manufaturar conponentes a precios de bananas una ves que hoy ela tiene 99% de la producción en su manos .
Conponentes idoneos si quedaran raros de si obter y caros $$.
Lo mercado Norte Americano es serio , no manusea conponentes truxos ,eso por que por eses pagos la Ley realmente funciona y seguramente ninguna tienda idonea quieres si quemar tal cual un palito de fosforos. 
Hablo de : Digikey , Farnell , Mouser Components , RF Parts , etc..........
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## mcrven

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Tiene lógica tu comentario, si pudieras ampliar mas el tema te lo agradecería, para leerlo con una taza de café



Dame un rato y te lo consigo, Heidy. Algo publiqué en el mismo tema, aquí en F.E.

Para Daniel... le comento que, también confiaba en esa honestidad y seriedad de esas empresas... pero de eso pasaron ya 50 años y más y... desde que, como usted bien dice, ya todo eso se fabrica en china... eso pasó a la historia antigua.
Usted mismo lo enfatiza: "Todo se fabrica en China". OJO... En China se fabrica, se comprueba y clasifica, igual que lo hacen las empresas de otras partes del mundo (O lo hacían). Pero se ha difundido, erroneamente, el concepto de que TODO LO QUE SE FABRICA EN CHINA ES BARATIJA. Nada más falso. amigo Daniel... en China se fabrican más baratijas y, la basura sobrante de producción también se vende.
Pero... un 2N3055, made in China, Clasificado +A1, cuesta tanto o más que si fuese fabricado en Silicon Valley; porque, el fabricante chino sigue los lineamientos del propietario de las patentes y del diseño de ese transistor: El Gringo que lo manda a fabricar en China.
Ahora, el 2N3055 que yo compro en la esquina de mi casa por 2,50 US$, mandado a fabricar en China por El Gringo, y que a él no le sirve porqué no entra en ninguna clasificación. Ese componente le llega a mi vendedor a US$ 3,00 la libra (Vienen aprox. 100 unidades), de las que a mi me vende 1 X 2,50 US$... ¡¡¡ Qué esperanza la mía de encontrar UNO SOLO con hfe 10, como dice la hoja de datos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Ese aca : 2n3055 toshiba - Google Search es mas falso que un billete de 3 dólares , Jajajajajajajajajajajajajaja!
Y sigue siendo fabricado y vendido hasta los dias de hoy normalmente mismo que recontraarquiconocido como falso.
Los Chinos esta solamente "comendo por las beradas" , peeeero una hora lo circulo si cierra y ay si van dar las cartas ao mundo , los NorteAmericanos que si cuiden eso si queda prestes a acontecer en mucho menos tienpo que pensamos.
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## unmonje

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Descurpe Don mcrven , pero NO acuerdo con ustedes en muchos puntos!
> Actualmente 99% de la producción de conponentes electronicos son hechos en China por puros motivos economicos $$ ( plata facil).
> Sigo insistindo que lo Ocidente por pura ganancia de plata (diñero facil) entrego a la China toda producción de conponentes electronicos.
> Pero eso aun tiene volta , o sea la China vai canbiar las reglas de manufaturar conponentes a precios de bananas una ves que hoy ela tiene 99% de la producción en su manos .
> Conponentes idoneos si quedaran raros de si obter y caros $$.
> Lo mercado Norte Americano es serio , no manusea conponentes truxos ,eso por que por eses pagos la Ley realmente funciona y seguramente ninguna tienda idonea quieres si quemar tal cual un palito de fosforos.
> Hablo de : Digikey , Farnell , Mouser Components , RF Parts , etc..........
> !Saludos desde Brasil!


La respuesta correcta, es seguramente, una conbinación de ambas, lo mas probable Don Lopez      Estoy de acuerdo con ambos en la mayor parte. El mundo es muy diverso.


----------



## ricbevi

Para mi, como advirtió unmonje , hay de los dos  un poco ya que hay casos en que no se explica por el solo echo de ser componentes descartados en el proceso de medición/selección.

Como  ejemplo, los 2N3055 con diminutos chip de silicio soldados dentro( ya que esta mencionado aquí).

Me han tocado transistores de baja señal que no solo no respetan la polaridad y disposición de pines de lo marcado(un PNP en realidad era un NPN y viceversa).

Capacitores electrolíticos de valores elevados de capacidad y voltaje que en realidad contenían pequeños capacitores electrolíticos de inferior aislación/capacidad.

Resistencia de potencia que internamente contenían una resistencia de carbón de menor disipación, etc.

Claramente se ve un trabajo posterior a la salida del material de fabrica como componente o desecho y no he tocado el tema de la remarcación.

Saludos.


----------



## Andrxx

Yo también coincido que se trata un poco de las "dos cosas". Primero, que parte de los excedentes de fabricación que no pasan los tests de calidad se destine a la venta al público a bajo precio y luego las falsificaciones sin piedad.


----------



## tecnicdeso

Cuando creé el hilo, fué por pura necesidad. En cuanto al origen, cada dia es mas complicado obtener transitores para realizar reparaciones en condiciones. El motivo es la obsolescencia. No hay fabricantes que quieran que fuera del circuito oficial se ande trasteando y reparando equipos.

Trabajé en fabricantes de módulos de sonido profesional, un lugar de ellos es DAS Audio.

Das tiene unos controles de calidad excelentes. Fuera del mismo fabricante, encontrar transistores fiables es bastante complicado.

Por los años, al final, lo mejor con el tema de los transistores es obtenerlos en Alemania o America. Además creo fehacientemente que lo mejor es advertir al vendedor del problema de los transistores, y comentarle claramente que en caso que no sean originales, se les procedería a la devolucion o reclamación , con  métodos de pago que ofrezcan garantía de reembolso tipo paypal o alipay.

En los modelos de Etapa de DAS, concretamente, se trabaja a voltajes límite. Hay amplificaciones que alcanzan los 300V (150+150) en cc.

Si un transistor no está en condiciones, será conectar y estallar. Y si tiene un mínimo de capacidad, al entrar en funcionamiento estallará al momento.

Yo los mido y reviso  los valores, y hay veces que incluso los abro mecanicamente para comprobar la calidad.

Eso sí, las reparaciones no son baratas. Los transistores originales valen su dinero, pero el trabajo bien hecho es algo que depende de ello.

Cuantas páginas ha creado este hilo desde aquellos años en que lo cree, 

Sin mas, envío un saludo a todo el mundo, animo para luchar contra esta torba de fabricantes sin escrúpulos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

tecnicdeso dijo:


> "Sin mas, envío un saludo a todo el mundo, animo para luchar contra esta torba de fabricantes sin escrúpulos."


No creo que hay vuelta , lo proprio Ocidente por pura ganancia por plata facil $$ si condeno a sener refén de los Chinos que hoy denten 99% de la fabricación de semiconductores.
A cada dia mas los conponentes idoneos si quedaran raros y todo en ese mundo que es raro es igualmente caro $$
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## Nebulio

Compré diez 555 en Aliexpress y puse uno con portacircuito en la placa. Le doy la corriente y empieza a salir humo y después una llama y acaba ardiendo el 555 y el portaintegrado. Cambio el portaintegrado y pongo un 555 de un fabricante conocido y todo bien. ¿Estarán los otros nueve igual de mal?...


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Nebulio dijo:


> Compré diez 555 en Aliexpress y puse uno con portacircuito en la placa. Le doy la corriente y empieza a salir humo y después una llama y acaba ardiendo el 555 y el portaintegrado. Cambio el portaintegrado y pongo un 555 de un fabricante conocido y todo bien. ¿Estarán los otros nueve igual de mal?...


Solamente  hay un modo de saper : testear todos los otros nueve .
Si acaso salvar uno ya si queda en lucro.
Te recomendo altamente a reclamar por lo Site donde conpro lo que si paso , asi aomenos quizaz ayude  otra persona desavisada a no cair en esa fraude (estafa) tanbien .
!Saludos!


----------



## mcrven

Valgame dios @tecnicdeso... tanto tiempo sin saber de usted, señor Daniel...

Saludos desde caracas.


----------



## tecnicdeso

mcrven dijo:


> Valgame dios @tecnicdeso... tanto tiempo sin saber de usted, señor Daniel...
> 
> Saludos desde caracas.


Un saludo a todos amigos. La verdad que alguna vez me dejo caer por aquí, los años pasan, y veo que siguen activos con sus historias electrónicas.

Un saludo mcrven. Me alegra leerte. 

He creado un grupo telegram con el nombre FOROSDEELECTRONICA. Los que quieran entrar, ahí puede ser un buen lugar de encuentro.


----------



## unmonje

mcrven dijo:


> Valgame dios @tecnicdeso... tanto tiempo sin saber de usted, señor Daniel...
> 
> Saludos desde caracas.


Hay pocas cosas mas lindas, que el re encuentro, con camaradas y amigos de años , los afectos en suma.


----------



## heidyvanesa19

tecnicdeso dijo:


> Un saludo a todos amigos. La verdad que alguna vez me dejo caer por aquí, los años pasan, y veo que siguen activos con sus historias electrónicas.
> 
> Un saludo mcrven. Me alegra leerte.
> 
> He creado un grupo telegram con el nombre FOROSDEELECTRONICA. Los que quieran entrar, ahí puede ser un buen lugar de encuentro.


Es cierto! lo he visto en el foro pero no lo había visto acá comentando. Saludos... Que bueno tenerlo de vuelta. Sus comentarios y artículos son muy buenos.


----------



## Gainclone

Porque no entretengo comerciante de semiconductores falsificados, tengo algunos semiconductores originales. Quiero compartir su photo, puede ayudar miembro del foro identificar genuino semiconductores.

Saludos


----------



## Gerson strauss

Compre unos tl084 en 2 lugares diferentes y arme un oscilador de 100khz. Unos oscilan a dicha frecuencia y los otros solo llegan a 30khz con el mismo circuito. Supongo que los de 30khz son falsificados. Los que funcionan bien tienen los pines ligeramente dorados y los otros son de pines plateados, pero ambos lucen bien a la vista.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Gerson strauss dijo:


> "pero ambos lucen bien a la vista."


!Nin todo que lucen bien a la vista es sinonimo de idoneo!
!Saludos!


----------



## Gainclone

Por supuesto, hay una diferencia entre el componente original y el falso. Compra de una fuente confiable y luego no tienes que preocuparte* *


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Gainclone dijo:


> Por supuesto, hay una diferencia entre el componente original y el falso. Compra de una fuente confiable y luego no tienes que preocuparte**


!Generalmente las fuentes confiables tienem un priecio $$ mucho mas caro y como quien procura por priecio barato NO encontra calidad !
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## Axel31




----------



## Gainclone

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Generalmente las fuentes confiables tienem un priecio $$ mucho mas caro y como quien procura por priecio barato NO encontra calidad !
> !Saludos desde Brasil!


Verdadero! (true)


----------



## moonwalker

Gerson strauss dijo:


> Compre unos tl084 en 2 lugares diferentes y arme un oscilador de 100khz. Unos oscilan a dicha frecuencia y los otros solo llegan a 30khz con el mismo circuito. Supongo que los de 30khz son falsificados. Los que funcionan bien tienen los pines ligeramente dorados y los otros son de pines plateados, pero ambos lucen bien a la vista.


Cosas que hay que tener en cuenta Gerson, gracias por ese dato. En estos días compré un transistor mosfet canal P y ya venía probado según lo que me dicen los comerciantes que venden en la tienda de electrónica. Se dan la tarea, según uno de ellos, de probarlos en algún circuito donde es usado. Así ocurre con varios integrados de salida vertical para TRC de la serie 78xx tipo SIL los cuales son vendidos a granel y son una bomba de activación de pocos segundos. De vez en cuando te venden uno original ya usado y extraído de una placa pero con la garantía de que ninguna explosión va a ocurrir. Saludos muchachos Dios los bendiga


----------



## Gerson strauss

moonwalker dijo:


> Se dan la tarea, según uno de ellos, de probarlos en algún circuito donde es usado.


No creo que hagan tal cosa. En mi zona las tiendas de electrónica ponen un letrero que dice: _los circuitos integrados no tienen garantía. _


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Gerson strauss dijo:


> " En mi zona las tiendas de electrónica ponen un letrero que dice: _los circuitos integrados no tienen garantía. "_


!Pois debian canbiar para : " ningun conponente electronico vendido aca tiene cualquer garantia " y seriam muchos mas honestos con su clientela !


----------



## DJ T3

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Pois debian canbiar para : " ningun conponente electronico vendido aca tiene cualquer garantia " y seriam muchos mas honestos con su clientela !


En MercadoLibre de Argentina ya lo hacen.

Este es un proveedor y componente random


----------



## mcrven

Las garantías de los productos nacen en las fábricas.

Son los "FABRICANTES" quienes tienen la "OBLIGACIÓN" de asegurar la durabilidad de sus productos, según el uso previsto por ellos, en un tiempo estimado. Cumplido este, se liberan de responsabilidades.

Los distribuidores, mayoristas, vendedores y tiendas; No Tienen responsabilidad alguna en ese tema. Hasta hace unos pocos años atrás... 20 o algo así... Las tiendas OFICIALES que distribuían productos de marcas específicas, quedaban comprometidas con LOS FABRICANTES para canalizar los reclamos derivados de "Posibles" defectos de los productos; verificar que el reclamo se hacía dentro del período de garantía, enviar a fábrica/distribuidor y entregar el producto al cliente a su retorno.
En la gran mayoría de los casos, el producto era sustituido por la misma tienda, con respaldo del fabricante. Solo para productos de alto costo, con daños severos, se retornaban a fábrica y los gastos de envío y retorno, amén de una que otra pieza repuesta, que no se ajustaba a las condiciones de la garantía, debían ser pagados por el cliente.
Los productos eléctricos/electrónicos JAMÁS se vendieron con garantías. Solo al momento de la compra se probaban delante del cliente. Salida la mercancía de la tienda, ya no había responsabilidad alguna por parte del vendedor.

Sin embargo, viene al caso comentar la experiencia vivida el día de ayer, al adquirir una batería para el automóvil de la casa, para la cual, el fabricante liberó el certificado de garantía por un período de 360 días, a ser cubierta a nivel nacional, por los Centros de Atención de la marca.
Una sola vez, tuve que recurrir a un reclamo por defecto de una batería de este mismo fabricante, que fue atendido de inmediato y sin ningún problema.


----------



## Jeronimo17

De Aliexpress son de 600V y se queman en una prueba con 400V sin activar (G y E puenteado y 400V DC entre C(+) E(-))


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Jeronimo17 dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 289288
> 
> De Aliexpress son de 600V y se queman en una prueba con 400V sin activar (G y E puenteado y 400V DC entre C(+) E(-))


!Asi es y seguiremos sienpre en adelante  , compramos gato por liebre !
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## Jeronimo17

Parece que la prueba es tensión hay que hacerla siempre obligatoriamente, yo no esperaba que fuesen originales pero si esperaba que aguantaran la tensión, pensaba usarlo con muchísima menos intensidad de la especificada. Imaginaba un renombramiento de otro componente más barato que al menos si llegara a esa tensión.


----------



## juan-ignacio-26@hotm

Buenos días.

Alguno ha tenido problemas con la calidad de los reemplazos de componentes ?... les dejo un ejemplo de un equipo que estoy tratando de reparar. 

La potencia son 4 Mosfet modelo ixfh22n60p3 de la casa IXYS, pero en mi pais no hay por lo que me dieron unos 35N60C3 , creo que eso es el reemplazo del reemplazo para peores. Los instalé y se fueron a corto.... 

El circuito es un generador de ultrasonido 4 Mosfet instalados en puente H trabajando a 40 kHz (no tienen nada conectado como carga por el momento) y la señal de control son 4 optos 3140 los cuales veo en el osciloscopio y las señales se ven trabajando bien , pero al colocar otra vez los 4 Mosfet y probar, pummm. Otra vez .

Por lo que me genera dudas que estos reemplazos no sean de buena calidad y se estén tirando a corto..... Ya compré los originales en USA pero por el momento quisiera saber la opinion de ustedes , les ha pasado ? Ovdebe haber algo ahí en medio todavía.

Saludos feliz Navidad.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Accede al buscador del foro y escribe "Componentes electrónicos falsificados" 

Y ahí verás la realidad de la venta de componentes hoy en día. Es una lotería.
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

juan-ignacio-26@hotm dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Alguno ha tenido problemas con la calidad de los reemplazos de componentes ?... les dejo un ejemplo de un equipo que estoy tratando de reparar.
> 
> La potencia son 4 Mosfet modelo ixfh22n60p3 de la casa IXYS, pero en mi pais no hay por lo que me dieron unos 35N60C3 , creo que eso es el reemplazo del reemplazo para peores. Los instalé y se fueron a corto....
> 
> El circuito es un generador de ultrasonido 4 Mosfet instalados en puente H trabajando a 40 kHz (no tienen nada conectado como carga por el momento) y la señal de control son 4 optos 3140 los cuales veo en el osciloscopio y las señales se ven trabajando bien , pero al colocar otra vez los 4 Mosfet y probar, pummm. Otra vez .
> 
> Por lo que me genera dudas que estos reemplazos no sean de buena calidad y se estén tirando a corto..... Ya compré los originales en USA pero por el momento quisiera saber la opinion de ustedes , les ha pasado ? Ovdebe haber algo ahí en medio todavía.
> 
> Saludos feliz Navidad.



Tu consulta fue movida al tema que trata específicamente tu duda .

Tenés mucho para leer e informarte.


----------



## juan-ignacio-26@hotm

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Accede al buscador del foro y escribe "Componentes electrónicos falsificados"
> 
> Y ahí verás la realidad de la venta de componentes hoy en día. Es una lotería.
> Saludos.


ufff ok estamos en problemas


----------



## spoontex

Hola, quiero construir un compresor tipo 1176 stereo y necesito matchear 4 jfet. Para matchearlos utilizo el método propuesto en esta web ( adjunto esquema ). Los jfet's en cuestión son unos bf245a, los compré en ebay y se que hice muy mal.

El problema es que comparando mis resultados con los de masonaudio, que tambíen utiliza unos bf245a, veo mucha diferencia de VGS entre 0V y 0,250V, casi 9V!

Creo que no es normal en absoluto y por eso he llegado a la conclusión de que son falsos. Que opináis? No tengo mucha experiencia trazando curvas.






						Building DIY 1176 Compressor
					

Building a DIY clone of UREI 1176 FET Compressor




					www.masonaudio.org
				




Adjunto captura de pantalla de mis resultados y los de masonaudio, para que podáis ver la gran diferencia que hay.

Espero que alguien pueda echarme una mano.

P.D.: si son falsos voy a arrepentirme, porqué acabo de montar un proyecto que utiliza 14 bf245a.


----------



## Gatxan

Si esa foto del BF245 es de los que has comprado, es idéntico a los que tengo yo comprados en los 90's, por lo que visualmente no parece fake. 
Pero comprando en ebay nunca se sabe. Venían de China (ojo!) o de un vendedor con stock físico en Europa (bien)?

Por otra parte, es posible que hayas confundido las patillas? Podría influir en el resultado. 
El esquema menciona el 2N5457 (muy parecido al BF245A), y ese aún lo puedes encontrar en grandes distribuidores de confianza como mouser. El BF245A se dejó de fabricar hace como 10 años, pero brevemente se convirtió a SMD bajo la denominación BF545A/B/C


----------



## spoontex

Gatxan dijo:


> Si esa foto del BF245 es de los que has comprado, es idéntico a los que tengo yo comprados en los 90's, por lo que visualmente no parece fake.
> Pero comprando en ebay nunca se sabe. Venían de China (ojo!) o de un vendedor con stock físico en Europa (bien)?
> 
> Por otra parte, es posible que hayas confundido las patillas? Podría influir en el resultado.
> El esquema menciona el 2N5457 (muy parecido al BF245A), y ese aún lo puedes encontrar en grandes distribuidores de confianza como mouser. El BF245A se dejó de fabricar hace como 10 años, pero brevemente se convirtió a SMD bajo la denominación BF545A/B/


Eran de ebay pero provenian de una tienda de electrónica en Alemania. Me extraña mucho, porque no tienen mala pinta. He comprobado el patillaje y el circuito un montón de veces y esta bien. De echo he probado el mismo circuito con un j201 y con este sí que puedo trazar la curva. De 0V a -0.250V hay diferencia pero no 9V como es en el caso de los bf245a. Es muy raro. Adjunto foto del circuito.

Adjunto imagen del circuito, a ver si se me escapa algo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

No sé si te va a ayudar, pero al menos explica un poco tu problema y muestra cierta verdad detrás de la variación de los parámetros:





						Designing With JFETs
					

Designing With JFETs.




					sound-au.com


----------



## spoontex

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No sé si te va a ayudar, pero al menos explica un poco tu problema y muestra cierta verdad detrás de la variación de los parámetros:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Designing With JFETs
> 
> 
> Designing With JFETs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sound-au.com


Muchas gracias, pero no domino tanto del tema...


----------



## mcrven

Tema este, siempre presente y altamente conflictivo...
Para poder obtener un par de transistores matched-pair de cualquier tipo ( j-fet, bjt, Mos-Fet, etc...) partiendo de un lote cualquiera, adquirido en cualquier plaza y/o en cualquier tienda, de cualquier lugar del planeta Tierra; es una tarea prácticamente imposible de lograr.
Los componentes vendidos en tiendas de partes electrónicas, repito... no importa donde, ni cuando, ni cómo... son partes sobrantes de procesos de ensamblaje de las empresas que los pidieron a sus fabricantes y pagaron por su selección, clasificación y garantías, luego de lo cual, los restos de esos procesos, son los que van a terminar en los anaqueles de las tiendas de partes, y son los que podemos adquirir los pobres mortales que queremos jugar a la electrónica.

Lo que sí, a lo sumo se puede lograr, sería uno o dos pares machados a partir de un lote de... digamos que unas 1000 piezas... pero eso sí... machados, cada par por separado - no cuatro transistores machados - sino dos machados entres si y dos más machados entre si y eso sí... ninguno de los parámetros del los componentes de la resultante tendrá ajuste a los parámetros propuestos por el fabricante.

La única forma de poder obtener matched-pairs o matched-lots (14 como pide el dueño del hilo) es pedirlos al fabricante, según la clasificación que se pretende y... previo pago ("No lo creo"... Lo sé perfectamente...) de $$$...

Suerte en su intentos...


----------



## spoontex

Me acaban de confirmar que son falsos. Así que no le voy a dar mas vueltas.

Gracias a todos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

spoontex dijo:


> Me acaban de confirmar que* son falsos*. Así que no le voy a dar mas vueltas.
> 
> Gracias a todos.


Quizaz nin tanto , solamente es que NO sirven para lo tipo de servicio que quieres que hagan .
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## spoontex

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Quizaz nin tanto , solamente es que NO sirven para lo tipo de servicio que quieres que hagan .
> !Saludos desde Brasil!


Lo que digas, en ese caso no son unos bf254a. Son otros, y si vienen marcados como bf254a son falsos. No digo que no sean jfet.


----------



## mcrven

spoontex dijo:


> Me acaban de confirmar que son falsos. Así que no le voy a dar mas vueltas.
> 
> Gracias a todos.



Presentenos a ese SER dotado de tanta autoridad y sapiencia, capaz de hacer tal aseveración.

Puede que resulte útil a la comunidad poder consultarle acerca de estos temas y nos permita así conocer más de lo que ya hemos aprendido. Nunca está demás...


----------



## spoontex

mcrven dijo:


> Presentenos a ese SER dotado de tanta autoridad y sapiencia, capaz de hacer tal aseveración.
> 
> Puede que resulte útil a la comunidad poder consultarle acerca de estos temas y nos permita así conocer más de lo que ya hemos aprendido. Nunca está demás...


Creo que este comentario esta fuera de lugar. Es de sobra conocido el mercado de falsificaciones y remarcaciones que hay. Si con este jfet es imposible trazar la curva y comparando una foto del logo con el original difiere, pues algo pasa, y no es el jfet en cuestión. Creo que es muy fácil de entender.

Ese "ser" lo único que ha hecho es comprar una tabla de valores VGS y VDS de 10 dispositivos auténticos con les 10 mios. Aparte de la parte estética. Tan fácil como eso.

Repito, no digo que no sea un jfet. Solo que no es el modelo que te han vendido.

O acaso estoy diciendo una tontería y soy un paranoico? 

un saludo!


----------



## Daniel Lopes

spoontex dijo:


> Lo que digas, en ese caso no son unos bf254a. Son otros, y si vienen marcados como bf254a son falsos. No digo que no sean jfet.


Quizaz sean realmente lo bendicto BF245A , pero con caracteristicas electricas un poco distante de lo conmum.
Te recomendo altamente a estudiar detenidamente lo enlace que Don Dr. Z te aporto en su Post# 1980  , asi puedes testear las unidades disponible en las manos y saper si aomenos funcionam como JFET o NO .
!Suerte!


----------

